# DER Cube Reaction Thread



## xerto (5. Februar 2010)

So ich eröffne jetzt einen Reaction Thread.

Ich denke wir haben Fragestellungen über unser schnelles Bike. Auch ein paar schöne Bilder wäre doch schön.  

Ich besitze drei Cubes; ein Fully und zwei HT.

Das wird aus meinem LTD Race:







Man beachte die innovative Getränkeflasche. Ein tolles Tourenrad. Bin damit im Sommer mit viel Gepäck 1.415 KM von Frankfurt an die Nordsee und zurück, gefahren.

Dieses Jahr (2010) wollen wir in drei Wochen rund um Irland.

Wenn ich rasen will dann das:






Mein Neuerwerb. Gut gebraucht gekauft.

Das fahr ich in in den Bergen:







Und gleich meine erste Frage:

Ist das eine XT Schaltung von 2008?


----------



## Somnus (5. Februar 2010)

Da mach ich auch mal mit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (5. Februar 2010)

@Xerto Nein, ist ein 2007'er. Die 2008'er sehen schon so wie die aktuellen Schaltwerke aus.

Und natürlich ein Bild von meinem:


----------



## Themeankitty (5. Februar 2010)

Hi,
Rammsteinbiker hat recht die ist schon älter 

so hier ein Foto von meinem Reaction K18 2008 (18")


----------



## Groudon (6. Februar 2010)

in einer Woche zeige ich eich auch meines =) es wird ein besoffenes ^^


----------



## drexsack (7. Februar 2010)

Ahh schöner Thread, der hat immer noch gefehlt 

Ich fahr ein weiß-blaues Reaction R1 wie weiter oben auch zu sehen, frische Bilder gibts bei schönerem Wetter und wenn die sch**** Klausuren an der Uni mal endlich durch sind.


----------



## ibinsnur (7. Februar 2010)

zwar schon ein 2008er cube - und der selfshot stammt vom august 2008 am pfitscherjpch - aber i freu mi schon wieder so aufs biken, deswegen muss ich einfach hier posten ...


----------



## xerto (15. Februar 2010)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> zwar schon ein 2008er cube - und der selfshot stammt vom august 2008 am pfitscherjpch - aber i freu mi schon wieder so aufs biken, deswegen muss ich einfach hier posten ...



Schönes Bike


----------



## thomasf (15. Februar 2010)

Wenn schon ein Reaction Thraed dann gleich mal eine Frage was wiegen denn euro so?
Weil meins ist ein 2008 K18 Gr:20 und mit Pedale und Flaschenhalter und Ergo Griffe komme ich auf 11,7 ich finde es schon VIEL oder?????


----------



## S.D. (15. Februar 2010)

thomasf schrieb:


> Wenn schon ein Reaction Thraed dann gleich mal eine Frage was wiegen denn euro so?
> Weil meins ist ein 2008 K18 Gr:20 und mit Pedale und Flaschenhalter und Ergo Griffe komme ich auf 11,7 ich finde es schon VIEL oder?????



Der Reaction-Rahmen an sich ist schon recht leicht.
In 20" mit Pedalen, den etwas schweren Laufrädern finde ich das Gewicht schon ganz ok.
Die Gewichtsangaben in den Prospekten beziehen sich ja immer auf den kleinsten verfügbaren Rahmen ohne Pedale.
Ich selber fahre das Reaction 2007 in 16" und es wiegt mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter knapp über 11 kg.
Wobei die PD-M520-Pedale ja nicht unbedingt die leichtesten sind.

Gruß


----------



## Mighty_Eyck (16. Februar 2010)

Hey leute ja schöne Bikes, ich stell hier auch gleich mal meins mit rein 
ist nen bissel verschmutzt auf dem Bild aber ich denke man sieht 2009 Reaction R1.
Und zum Gewicht nach messung auf der Wage ergab 10,6 kg aber mit CB Acid II Pedalen und Syntace Duraflite Carbon Lenker in der Größe 20" find ich OK is aber noch nen bissel drin wenn man noch nen bissel was macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (19. Februar 2010)

Der Schnee taut 


Putzt die Bikes und los gehts  

Endlich mal wieder ohnec diese weisse Zeugs.

Und bitte noch ein paar Bilder, oder?


----------



## Groudon (19. Februar 2010)

So Leute ^^ viele kennen mich ja eher hier im Forum als "viel reden und wenig machen". Nach nun gut 6 Woche habe ich heute endlich meinen Reaction-Rahmen bekommen. =) Die Bremsen wurden gestern losgeschickt und sollten morgen kommen. Dann wird das gute Stück auch zusammengeschraubt. Zur Not auch erstmal ohne Bremse. xD

Aber nun das erste Bild. 





Ist es bei euren roten/blauen Reactions auch so, dass die Lackierung nicht 100% super ist? So habe ich z.B. beim Tretlager kleine blaue Farbspritzer. Ist jetzt nichts weltbewegendes aber bissl doof ja schon. Aber ich bin froh ihn endlich zu haben. =)


----------



## Somnus (19. Februar 2010)

Mit Anbauteilen:


----------



## xerto (19. Februar 2010)

Was kostet so ein Rahmen?

Und wo kann ich ihn kaufen?

Danke für die Hilfe.

Gerne auch via PN


----------



## Somnus (19. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ist es bei euren roten/blauen Reactions auch so, dass die Lackierung nicht 100% super ist? So habe ich z.B. beim Tretlager kleine blaue Farbspritzer. Ist jetzt nichts weltbewegendes aber bissl doof ja schon. Aber ich bin froh ihn endlich zu haben. =)



Also bei meinem Rahmen ist alles tiptop. Außer den ersten Schrammen


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (19. Februar 2010)

Der Reaction-Rahmen kostet Liste 499.- Euro, ich hab meinen damals für 470.- Euro bekommen. Der Preis ist inklusive Steuersatz (FSA Orbit Z), Sattelklemme (Scape) und Sattelstütze (derzeit glaub ich die Scape RFR Prolight). Ich hatte damals Glück und habe eine Thomson Masterpiece bekommen anstatt der damals üblichen Thomson Elite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (20. Februar 2010)

Hi, 
also im Frühjahr werde ich meine Easton Ea 30 (wegen Rückruf Aktion) austauschen.
Desweiteren werde ich Cube Fritzz Grip Griffe (in Weiß) montieren und mein Truvativ Firex Tretlager festziehen.


----------



## Groudon (21. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass ich die Woche mal Zeit zum fahren finde und das Wetter besser wird. Die Hörnchen sind bereits auch anders eingestellt und das die Sitzposition angeht wars gestern nur ein grobes Setup zu "um den Block rollen". Wird im Rahmen des "einbremsens" mit gemacht.

PS: Iwie ist meine Magura-Bremsleitung "zu dünn" für die Bremsleitungshalter des Reaction... gibts da iwelche "Zusatzstücke" oder so, die die Bremsleitung am Oberrohr fest halten in den dafür vorgesehenen Halterungen.


----------



## xerto (21. Februar 2010)

Hübsches Bike..

Mehr Bilder


----------



## thomasf (21. Februar 2010)

Meins leider 11,7kg


----------



## FFMLER42 (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen 
Hier mal mein am Samstag bekommenes neues 2010 Cube Reaction Elixir Racing Red


----------



## ibinsnur (21. Februar 2010)

schaut sehr stimmig aus


----------



## Marzi (21. Februar 2010)

ibinsnur schrieb:


> zwar schon ein 2008er cube - und der selfshot stammt vom august 2008 am pfitscherjpch - aber i freu mi schon wieder so aufs biken, deswegen muss ich einfach hier posten ...



Mein roter Flitzer hat auch schon das PfitscherJoch gesehen


----------



## Somnus (22. Februar 2010)

Auch in Rot ne saugeile Kiste!!!


----------



## pinocchi0 (23. Februar 2010)

das reaction hat doch 31,6 rohrdurchmesser sowie 112er kettenlänge 9fach oder ?


----------



## SingleLight (23. Februar 2010)

Hier noch mit altem Laufradsatz und großer Scheibe hinten.





Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 46nos (23. Februar 2010)

@SingleLight: was fur Reifen sind das? bist du damit zufrieden?


----------



## SingleLight (24. Februar 2010)

Das sind die Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 als normale Faltversion mit 560g, fallen eher wie 2.25 aus und haben ein guten Luftvolumen, auf trockenen Untergrund finde ich sie
spitze, wenn der Boden lose wird z.b. auf Schotter, fehlt mir vorne ein wenig die Traktion, habe aber schon vorne auf Ignitor gewechselt, der fällt leider nicht so breit
aus aber dafür auf losen Boden viel besser. Als Hinterradreifen kann ich den Crossmark aber sehr empfehlen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Themeankitty (25. Februar 2010)

Hi,
heute die erste Ausfahrt der Saison


----------



## CeeAge87 (25. Februar 2010)




----------



## pinocchi0 (25. Februar 2010)

hi, sagtmal das cube reaction braucht doch eine kette mit 112 gliedern 9fach oder ? kann ich da auch ohne große probleme die HG93 anstatt die HG 53 drauf klemmen?


----------



## Groudon (25. Februar 2010)

natürlich ^^ und die Kettenlänge ist nicht festgelegt, kommt auf größtes Kettenblatt und größtes Ritzel an 

ich fahre z.B. auch eine HG93


----------



## pinocchi0 (25. Februar 2010)

ja ich habe ja eine 9fach kassette, ok, könnte ich sie eigentlich auch ein wenig enger also kürzer nehmen ? 109 glieder oder so ? klar könnte es passieren das ich dann nicht alle ritzel auf dem kettenblatt benutzen kann, aber das mache ich ja sowieso nicht.


----------



## Groudon (25. Februar 2010)

ich mache es immer so, dass ich im ernstfall größtes KB (44) und größtes Ritzel (34) noch schalten kann - man denkt nicht immer daran und wäre doof, wenn durch einen verschalter dann das SW reißt


----------



## sheer good (1. März 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mo_88 (4. März 2010)

Irgendwie wurde mein andere beitrag nicht freigeschaltet.
strange.
naja, dann eben jetzt hier verspätet mein Reaction 






bitte nicht auf die holzkonstruktion achten


----------



## Groudon (4. März 2010)

was haltet ihr eigentlich von ner 120mm Gabel (z.B. Durin Marathon) in nem Reaction? durch den SAG (30mm bei 25%) dürfte ja die Geometrie beim Fahren nicht allzu schlimm "verschandelt" werden und bergab brächte es nur reserven


----------



## ibinsnur (4. März 2010)

die reba race hat doch e auch 115mm oder? da wird ned viel unterschied sein.


----------



## Groudon (4. März 2010)

's reaction wird aber nur mit fox 100 oder sid 100 ausgeliefert


----------



## pinocchi0 (4. März 2010)

nach guten 7 monaten und knappen 2500km habe ich erkannt, dass man aus einem reaction nichts anderes machen sollte, als das was es ist. ein racer. dies ist es durch und durch. ich fahre es sehr sehr gerne, doch muss ich sagen, hätte ich doch zum stereo greifen sollen damals, bzw fritz. 

irgendwie macht man immer ein wenig mehr und mehr und mehr und mehr und ja springen ect geht, aber man hat stets ein mulmiges gefühl. vorallem nach meinem ca 1m hohen und 3m weiten hatte ich ziemlich viele schmetterlinge im bauch.

trotzdem fahre ich es sehr gern, nur hab ich echt nen großen verschleiß. neue lfs, 2x kasette+kette und reifen = 2200 euro gesamtpreis = stereo white n coca 

egal, es kommt noch nen fritzz rum reaction und dann passt das alles. ich mach morgen mal fotos mit neuer sattelstütze ect.


----------



## xerto (5. März 2010)

Also ich finde auch, dass das Reaction ein Racer ist.

Mir ist noch nicht einmal klar für was ich 125 mm federweg vorne brauche. Ich fahre eher 80 bzw. 100 unterwegs.

Mir gefällt an dem Bike das Beschleunigungsvermögen insbesondere  bergauf. Bergab sind andere mutiger wie ich oder haben das geeignetere Fahrrad. 

Ist müssig.  


Das Reaction ist ein absoluter Renner. geil, 0der?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (5. März 2010)

Mo_88 schrieb:


> Irgendwie wurde mein andere beitrag nicht freigeschaltet.
> strange.
> naja, dann eben jetzt hier verspätet mein Reaction
> 
> ...



Rot ist einfach geil 

(Trotz Holzkonstruktion!)

Form follows function, oder?


----------



## Mo_88 (5. März 2010)

wenn ich nach "Form follows function" gegangen wäre hätte ich da nen endlen ständer gebaut, der zum fahrrad passt 

ne aber hast schon recht. rot ist ne hammer farbe, war erst skeptisch, denn im katalog sah es ganz komisch aus.
aber als ich es sah, war ich überwältiget^^

nur die pedale stören noch.
habe mir Time Atac XS Absalon bestellt =)


----------



## Groudon (5. März 2010)

wie mögt ihr es eigentlich lieber? fahre es grade mit 85mm und weeß noch ne ob ich 100mm ausprobieren soll oder nicht...


----------



## Mo_88 (5. März 2010)

also ich bin froh dass ich ne 100mm drin habe.

aber eigentlich ist es ja sowieso immer so:

man nutzt das was man hat.
wenn man 80 mm hat, dann kommt man damit klar, wenn man jedoch 100mm hat, nutzt man auch diesen federweg 

ich wollte aber 100 und bin wie gesagt froh drüber


----------



## pinocchi0 (5. März 2010)

jungs, sagt mal, hat wer von euch schon mal 2.4er reifen versucht ?

ich würd gern 2.4er nobbys oder fat alberts nehmen. die fox gabel hat damit kein problem aber ich weiß nicht ob der hinten zwischen passt.


----------



## Mo_88 (6. März 2010)

wie verhält dich denn der 2,4er reifen bei der foxgabel?
wie viel platz ist auf jeder seite?

und welcher reifen genau in 2,4? den nobby?


*gruß*


----------



## pinocchi0 (6. März 2010)

keine ahnung ich hab sie noch nicht bestellt, aber die sollten ohne probleme dazwischen passen. ist genug breite vorhanden.

sollen die 2.4er alberts werden.


----------



## Somnus (7. März 2010)

Umbau in Weiß:





Neu:
- Stütze
- Lenker
- Vorbau
- Pedale (leider nicht ganz das Blau der Sid getroffen) 

Da ich weniger "race" sondern mehr "toure" habe ich es mir ein wenig bequemer gemacht. 
Fährt sich mit breiterem Lenker auch noch besser!


----------



## Groudon (7. März 2010)

Hast du die Leitung vom Sensor UM die Stanrohre gewickelt oO wäre es nicht besser, wenn du sie um die vordere Bremsleitung bis zur Castingbrücke bringst und dann über die Castingbrücke runter am linken Tauchrohr zum Sensor.

Sonst schickes Touren-Reaction... nur wenns halt bissl ungewohnt ausschaut da es ja sosnt eher racig aufgebaut wird. ^^


----------



## Mo_88 (7. März 2010)

@ somnus

was haste da für nen lenker verbaut?
also sie groß ist der rise und wie breit?
sieht schon nach min. 50mm rise aus.

welchen vorbau fährst du dabei?


_*gruß Mo*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (7. März 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hast du die Leitung vom Sensor UM die Stanrohre gewickelt oO wäre es nicht besser, wenn du sie um die vordere Bremsleitung bis zur Castingbrücke bringst und dann über die Castingbrücke runter am linken Tauchrohr zum Sensor.
> 
> Sonst schickes Touren-Reaction... nur wenns halt bissl ungewohnt ausschaut da es ja sosnt eher racig aufgebaut wird. ^^



Hm, hab ich schon immer so gemacht. Da es sehr locker um die Standrohre gewickelt ist, sollte es auch nicht scheuern. 
Oder meinste wegen der Optik?

Ja, ich weiß. Ein Racer ist es nicht mehr, aber es macht sich auch hervorragend als Semi-Bike (Race/Tour)


----------



## a-Cube-Biker (7. März 2010)

Wie lange habt ihr denn so auf eure CUBEs gewartet?
Ich warte seit Weihnachten auf meinen schwarzen Alurahmen.
Im Dezember hieß es Mitte Februar jetzt sind wir schon bei ende März. :-(


----------



## Mo_88 (7. März 2010)

Mein händler hat es für mich ende oktober bestellt.

konnte es dann am 20. februar abholen =)
er meint aber zu mir, dass ich einer der erten wäre, der es bekommen hätte.
12 weitere kunden würden noch warten^^


----------



## Somnus (7. März 2010)

Mo_88 schrieb:


> @ somnus
> 
> was haste da für nen lenker verbaut?
> also sie groß ist der rise und wie breit?
> ...



Amoeba Borla, 4cm rise, 70 cm breit
Vorbau Ritchey AM, 100mm, 15°

Die Teile findest du in meinem Album.

Mein heutiger Ausflug - ziemlich matschig gewesen. 





@ a-Cube-Biker: gar nicht. war ein 2009er Modell.  
Da sparste zudem nen Haufen Geld.

Gruß
Somnus


----------



## drexsack (8. März 2010)

Was für Reifen fahrt ihr so auf euerm Reaction, und hat wer 2.4er Schlappen drauf? Ich hab noch die Standardpellen RoRo/RaRa drauf, wollt aber spätestens zum Frühjahr/Sommer hin wechseln. Ich fahr gezwungener maßen immer auch viel Straße, bis ich im Gelände bin, sonst würd ich direkt mal die Fat Albert ausprobieren denk ich.


----------



## Groudon (8. März 2010)

Ich kann dir den RK 2.2 SS und den MK 2.2 Prot. empfehlen.

Habe beide auf meinem Bike und die sind SEHR geil. Sind jetzt seit mehr wie 1500km drauf und sehen noch sehr gut aus! Kann ich dir nur empfehlen. In Tubless noch besser wegen Pannensicherheit


----------



## Martina H. (9. März 2010)

... na, wenn es denn schon einen Reaction Thread gibt, dann hier, bitteschön:





... ist zwar schon etwas älter als die bisher gezeigten, aber wahrscheinlich das erste in 14 Zoll 

M.

PS: mehr Bilder gibts im Album


----------



## thomasf (13. März 2010)

mit schnellen Reifen


----------



## Groudon (13. März 2010)

Aktueller Aufbau:

12kg MIT RadPC + Pulsmesser (u. Halterung) auf Personenwaage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (15. März 2010)

Das ist mal ne extreme Sitzposition! Krass!


----------



## pinocchi0 (15. März 2010)

groudon bist du zufrieden mit dem raceking hinten?

ich überlege auch gerade ob ich race und mountainking combo nehme. in supersonic ausführung.

schwanke noch zwischen race oder auch mountainking hinten. antrieb ect dürfte ja der race vorne liegen, aber beim grip. hmm ma schauen


----------



## Groudon (15. März 2010)

Vom Grip her ist der RK eben ein RACEreifen. Auf Matsch wird es sehr schnell recht schwammig, da sich das Profil ziemlich schnell zu setzt. Jedoch komme ich bisher gut klar und kann mich nicht wirklich beschweren. Großartig Pannen hatte ich auf gut 1.4k km mit dem nun auch noch nicht und die Dinger halten vorallem echt lange.


----------



## Siwi (21. März 2010)

Wir haben auch noch zwei 14 Zoll Exemplare aus 2009.
es sind R1 Modelle mit ein paar Verbesserungen.
Das untere wiegt fahrfertig < 8,5 kg , das obere < 9kg.
Zu unserem 9. Geburtstag haben wir kürzlich noch ein paar Leichtbauteile bekommen und starten bereits in die zweite Saison mit diesen Rädern.


----------



## SingleLight (21. März 2010)

Mit 9 Jahren hätte ich damals auch gerne so ein Bike gehabt
Ihr seit aber relativ groß für euer alter, oder?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Themeankitty (22. März 2010)

Ich schließ mich Christian an. 
Aber haben dass deine Eltern geschreiben SIWi ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siwi (23. März 2010)

Momentan sind wir 140 cm groß (vor einem Jahr noch 135 cm) und, ja, der Papa sitzt mit am Rechner, ist auch sein Login.
Das angehängte Bild zeigt uns 9/2009 bei der Abfahrt vom Tremalzo mit einem unbekannten Uphiller.


----------



## Groudon (23. März 2010)

Siwi schrieb:


> Momentan sind wir 140 cm groß (vor einem Jahr noch 135 cm) und, ja, der Papa sitzt mit am Rechner, ist auch sein Login.
> Das angehängte Bild zeigt uns 9/2009 bei der Abfahrt vom Tremalzo mit einem unbekannten Uphiller.


 
Coole Sache.  Ich wünschte, meine Familie hätte mich auch so früh unterstützt.  Aus euch kann sicher mal was Großes werden, oder fahrt ihr bisher nur aus Spaß?!

Aber schön zu sehen, dass man das ALUreaction unter 10kg bringt (vom finanziellen Aufwand mal abgesehen ^^).


----------



## Sentilo (23. März 2010)

@ Siwi & Jungs,

seid Ihr fahrtechnisch gut klargekommen auf dem Tremalzo? Ich frage, weil wir das diesen Herbst auch mit unserem Sohnemann machen wollen. Der ist zwar erst sieben, aber schon ziemlich sattelfest. Flankiert vom elterlichen Reaction-Geschwader, sollte das eigentlich klappen ...

Viele Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## Siwi (25. März 2010)

Hallo Groudon, 
wir fahren schon seit 3 Jahren CC-Rennen und etwas Dirt / Freeride. Der Spaß steht aber im Vordergrund.

Hallo Sentilo,
der Tremalzo war für uns nicht so anspruchsvoll, normalerweise fahren wir lieber technischere Passagen (z.B. Kohlern bei Bozen oder die Trails der Annaberger Böden ).

Für Euren 7-jährigen Sohn sollte es machbar sein.
Eine funktionierende Federgabel sollte allerdings Voraussetzung sein und natürlich hängt es auch davon ab welche Route Ihr ab Passo Nota nehmt.
Auf jeden Fall wünschen wir Euch dabei viel Spaß .

Gruß,
Jonas und Linus


----------



## hugin1982 (28. März 2010)

@groudon: schicke bremsen...  hab geau die bestellt und warte leider noch weil s-tec nicht klarkommt, grummel.

@all: weiß eigentlich jemand ob mal innenliegende züge geplant sind für zukünftige modelle? ich bin ja sonst absolut zufrieden mit meinem flitzer aber in der preisklasse kann man schon mal nach den zügen schielen.

mfg,
hugin


----------



## unocz (28. März 2010)




----------



## -Axel- (31. März 2010)

schick!


----------



## drexsack (31. März 2010)

Ich hab eben auch mal wieder ne kleine Lernpause gemacht und ein wenig  Farbe ins Gehölz gebracht


----------



## Cyrix (1. April 2010)

Hallo, ich möchte mir eventuell das Reaction RX kaufen, zum Touren fahren und trainieren.
Habe allerdings schon negative Meinungen über den verbauten Sunringle Ryde XMB Laufradsatz gehört.
Was spricht denn im Vergleich mit einem DT Swiss Lrs, gegen den Sunringle? Gewicht? Stabilität? meine derzeitigen 90kg sollte er schon aushalten...

LG
Andi


----------



## unocz (1. April 2010)

ich denke die nehmen sich nicht viel. die laufräder die dt da verbaut sind auch nicht gerade toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drexsack (1. April 2010)

Die DT XPW1600 sind auch keine Highend Geschichte. Ein solider Satz, der wohl nur für Cube gebaut wird und der auch mehr als 1600gr wiegt. Bisher hab ich keine Probleme mit ihm, aber das man ihn sowohl am Reaction als auch am Stereo findet, ist schon komisch^^ Ich meine, der ist auch nur bis 90kg zugelassen.


----------



## Cyrix (1. April 2010)

hmm also mir geht es in erste Linie darum, das der hält.
Möchte mir eigentlich nicht gleich noch nen neuen LRS kaufen müssen. 

Gibts denn ein paar Erfahrungen zu dem Sunringle Ryde LRS?

LG
Andi


----------



## drexsack (1. April 2010)

Naja, halten wird der schon, denke ich. Was für ein Streckenprofil rollst du denn so?


----------



## schwarzfahrer79 (1. April 2010)

Es gibt Nachwuchs...  







Sorry wegen dem schlechten Foto, hatte grad keine Kamera zur Hand!


----------



## Cyrix (1. April 2010)

naja, dass kann ich jetzt noch nicht genau sagen.
Eigentlich möchte ich mir das Rad kaufen, damit ich mal Touren mit der Freundin fahren kann. Ich denke das dürfte aber nicht das Problem sein, weil das wahrscheinlich zum größten Teil auf Straße/Schotter oder fahrbaren Feldwegen wäre.

Da ich aber gerne mal bergab mit meinem Downhiller Gas gebe, kann ich mir vorstellen das ich der versuchung nicht widerstehen könnte, wenn ich nen netten Singeltrail finde. ^^

@schwarzfahrer79: genau das Rad schwebt mir auch gerade vor! 
nur vielleicht anstatt der Fox, die rote SID aus dem Reaction GTC


----------



## pinocchi0 (1. April 2010)

ich fuhr die sunringle xmb 3 monate bis das hintere lager total im arsch war. mehr als 1cm spiel. das lager wurde 2x ausgetauscht, brachte nur halt leider keine verbesserung. habe dann 100euro aufpreis für die dt swiss 1600 bezahlt und bin mit diesen jetzt 3000km ohne auch nur ein einziges problem gefahren. ab und zu bin ich auch mal unfreiwillig ein wenig gesprungen =) hat denen trotz meiner 110kg nichts angetan. ich fahre sehr viel wurzeln schotter waldautobahn halt mit ein paar steigungen und ab und an auch mal den ein oder anderen kleinen sprung dabei. wie gesagt, alles ohne probleme. das beste an den dt swiss ist das laute klackern =) bin mit denen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Cyrix (1. April 2010)

pinocchi0: Danke für den Bericht! Das hört sich ja leider nicht so gut für den Sunringle an.  1cm Spiel?! Also das ist echt heftig! ^^ Habe auch ein Video gefunden, wo die Nabe ziemlich komische Geräusche von sich gibt...
eigentlich überschreiten die 100Euro mehr mein Budget das ich ausgeben wollte. Aber wenn der LRS nicht hält macht es ja keinen Sinn!


----------



## pinocchi0 (1. April 2010)

es gibt bestimmt auch genug fälle, bei denen der lfs gehalten hat, ich hatte halt einfach pech oder montagsmodell. die dt swiss machen aber schon einen solideren eindruck, obwohl sie auch lowbudget sind.


----------



## schwarzfahrer79 (1. April 2010)

Cyrix schrieb:


> @schwarzfahrer79: genau das Rad schwebt mir auch gerade vor!
> nur vielleicht anstatt der Fox, die rote SID aus dem Reaction GTC



Wollte mir eigentlich zuerst das schwarze kaufen, da ich das rote nur aus dem Internet kannte und mir da die Farbe nicht so zugesagt hat. 
Als ich es dann bei einem anderen Händler in Natura gesehen habe, gabs für mich nur mehr das rot (nachdem ich 1 Stunden um das rote und das schwarze herumgelaufen bin und alle für und wieder abgewogen habe  )!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyrix (1. April 2010)

schwarzfahrer79 schrieb:


> Wollte mir eigentlich zuerst das schwarze kaufen, da ich das rote nur aus dem Internet kannte und mir da die Farbe nicht so zugesagt hat.
> Als ich es dann bei einem anderen Händler in Natura gesehen habe, gabs für mich nur mehr das rot (nachdem ich 1 Stunden um das rote und das schwarze herumgelaufen bin und alle für und wieder abgewogen habe  )!



Hehe, ja das rot ist schon ziemlich nett! 
Ich konnte aber bisher nur einen Blick in den Karton werfen. 

Welche Rahmengröße ist das bei dir? 

LG
Andi


----------



## schwarzfahrer79 (1. April 2010)

Ich bin 1,77 m (86cm Schrittlänge) und das Bike hat 20''. Deines?

LG, Robert


----------



## Cyrix (1. April 2010)

Danke, ich bin 1,85 und wollte mal nen 20" probe fahren

Lg
Andi


----------



## schwarzfahrer79 (1. April 2010)

Cyrix schrieb:


> Danke, ich bin 1,85 und wollte mal nen 20" probe fahren
> 
> Lg
> Andi



Denke, das wirst Du auch brauchen, das 18'' ist schon sehr klein find ich!


----------



## Groudon (1. April 2010)

Ich fahr bei 186cm Größe und 86cm SL 'n 18" mit 100mm Vorbau. Es ist schon rel. kompakt, aber ich komme ziemlich gut klar bisher!

Bin jedoch auch kein 20" gefahren.  Sieht optisch vlt ne kleine Ecke besser aus.


----------



## drexsack (1. April 2010)

Ich hätte da überhaupt mal ne kleine Zwischenfrage, da ich gerade fröhlich neue Bereifung plane anstatt hier zu lernen 

Was für Schläuche setzt Cube eigentlich im Reaction ein, die Schwalbe SV14 extra light Teile mit 130 gr? Nicht das da irgendso eine 300 gr Pelle drinklebt, dann würd ich noch Schläuche mitbestellen.

[Ja ich hab gerade nix zu tun, sry]


edit: Ich bin 1.90 auf einem 22er, so groß ist das garnicht.

edit²: Das weiß-rote sieht auch geil aus, vergiß nur nicht den Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augustiner1328 (1. April 2010)

drexsack schrieb:


> Ich hätte da überhaupt mal ne kleine Zwischenfrage, da ich gerade fröhlich neue Bereifung plane anstatt hier zu lernen
> 
> Was für Schläuche setzt Cube eigentlich im Reaction ein, die Schwalbe SV14 extra light Teile mit 130 gr? Nicht das da irgendso eine 300 gr Pelle drinklebt, dann würd ich noch Schläuche mitbestellen.
> 
> ...



gar keine. die Milch machts


----------



## Groudon (1. April 2010)

Kann man eigentlich in extrem Leichte Schläuche zusätzliche Abdichtmilch reingeben, um im  Falle eines Lochs keinen Defekt zu haben?!

Weil komplett Tubeless geht bei den Crossride's doch nicht?!


----------



## Augustiner1328 (1. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich in extrem Leichte Schläuche zusätzliche Abdichtmilch reingeben, um im  Falle eines Lochs keinen Defekt zu haben?!
> 
> Weil komplett Tubeless geht bei den Crossride's doch nicht?!



warum soll es nicht gehen.


----------



## Groudon (1. April 2010)

Weiß nicht. ^^ Aber die Sache mit den extraleichten Schläuchen + Milch ist vlt günstiger in der Anschaffung und genauso effektiv?! Ich fahre jetzt eh schon 1.5/1.8bar (MK/RK 2.2").


----------



## Augustiner1328 (1. April 2010)

ich möchte es hier in den Fred nicht breittreten dazu gibt im Forum schon ein thema über viele Jahre mit millionen posts. vieleicht mal durchlesen. nur soviel entweder milch oder schlauch beides bringt nur gewicht. und billiger? 1/2 stans milch no tubes oder frm band 2 ventile .
und mal hier schauen.http://nyx.at/bikeboard/magazin/102175-workshop-mtb-tubeless-systeme-fotos

ich hab bis jetzt fast alles dicht bekommen.


----------



## maggo86 (1. April 2010)

schwarzfahrer79 schrieb:


> Es gibt Nachwuchs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cooles bike-----> have fun!


----------



## Cyrix (4. April 2010)

so, ich bin das Reaction nun mal in 20" probe gefahren. Da gehts echt vorwärts!  
Nächste woche ist das rote RX aufgebaut, dann werd ich es mir schnappen. 
Laut meinem Kumpel der in dem Laden arbeitet, gabs bisher nur Probleme mit den DT Laufradsätzen. z.B. Dellen, kaputte Lager. Von den Sunringle konnte er nichts berichten.

Bin von der Formula RX begeistert, die ist wie ein Anker! Glaub die bau ich mir auch ans DH Rad.


----------



## unocz (5. April 2010)




----------



## Augustiner1328 (5. April 2010)

@unocz sehr schön eines Vielleicht noch beim Foto Kurbel waagrecht schaut noch besser aus.


----------



## Martina H. (5. April 2010)

@unocz:

Der Sattel der VR Bremse steht im Oberen Teil sehr weit von der Gabel ab und die Leitung macht deshalb einen recht großen Bogen. Bist du sicher, dass der Adapter richtig rum montiert ist? Bei unserer mit 160er Scheibe sieht das ganz anders aus und die Leitung bleibt schön nah an der Gabel.

Hier (hab leider momentan leider kein besseres "Bremsenbild") kannst Du erkennen, was ich meine:





Ansonsten schönes (schnelles) Bike 

Grüße

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (5. April 2010)

Er fährt vorne wohl auch eine 180er, da man ja bei 160mm den Sattel direkt an die Gabel anschrauben kann (dank PM).


----------



## a-Cube-Biker (5. April 2010)

Der Adapter ist richtig montiert.


----------



## schwarzfahrer79 (6. April 2010)

thomasf schrieb:


> Meins leider 11,7kg



Wie ist denn das bei Euren Reactions mit dem Gewicht? 

Mein 20'' RX bringt es inkl. Flaschenhalter (24g) und Tacho (Ciclosport CM 8.2, Gewicht geschätzt maximal 100g) auf 11,8 kg.
Lt. Cube-Homepage hat es 10,7kg, ich vermute mal, das ist die 14'' Variante.
Kann das stimmen, dass die 20'' Variante wirklich um ~1 kg schwerer als das 14''? Oder kommen da "spezielle" Messvarianten zum Einsatz?


----------



## drexsack (6. April 2010)

Naja, sie wiegen vermutlich den kleinsten Rahmen ohne Pedale, so würde ich es zumindest machen  Ich hab leider keine richtige Waage hier, aber meine Personenwaage zeigt bei meinem 22er R1 ne Differenz von 11.2 Kilo an. Da ist allerdings auch null Leichtbau betrieben worden, demnächst kommt noch FA/NN drauf


----------



## schwarzfahrer79 (6. April 2010)

drexsack schrieb:


> demnächst kommt noch FA/NN drauf



Ähhm, was ist das? 

Hat irgendjemand eine Aufstellung, was der Rahmen in verschiedenen Größen wiegt?


----------



## drexsack (6. April 2010)

Vorne Schwalbe Fat Albert front Evo, hinten Nobby Nic Evo, beide in 2.25. Aktuell habe ich noch die Rocket Ron/Racing Ralph drauf, ich traue denen aber nicht ganz bezüglich der Pannensicherheit und etwas schlechterem Gelände. Auf trockenen Boden sind sie allerdings top, da kann man richtig schön Tempo machen


----------



## schwarzfahrer79 (6. April 2010)

Ah, alles klar. 

Hab die RR/RR p) bisher auch nur am trockenen getestet, da waren sie aber wirklich Spitze.


----------



## Groudon (6. April 2010)

Wenn du mal von deinem Bike 300gr für Pedalen abiehst und vlt nochmal 100gr für Tacho abziehst kommst du auch auf 11.4kg. Wenn du dann noch ein farbiges hast, ist der Rahmen nochmal schwerer.

Ich denke die wiegen es auch in 16" (wie viele) ohne Pedalen in der anodisierten Version. 

Mein Custom Reaction wiegt inklusive 2x Flaschenhalter, Tacho und Pulsmesser gut 12kg. Aber auch nur laut Personenwaage. Wollen es beim Händler mal an die Waage hängen.


----------



## schwarzfahrer79 (12. April 2010)

Cube Reaction bei Schlag den Raab:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3_sE4gB9EI"]YouTube- Stefan Mountainbike sturz - Schlag den Raab vom 10.04.2010[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drexsack (12. April 2010)

Und dann maulen die sich ständig ab die Banausen..


----------



## maggo86 (12. April 2010)

drexsack schrieb:


> Und dann maulen die sich ständig ab die Banausen..




richitg die armen cubes


----------



## Groudon (12. April 2010)

Hey Leutz der 2009/2010er Reactions. ^^ Wir haben doch alle die Shimano Press-Fit Innenlager montiert.

Wie halten die bei euch denn so und vorallem wielange?! Man hat ja schon unterschiedlichste Meinungen dazu gehört von max. 1000km bis zu mehr. Die Demontage ist ja in diesem Falle auch eher dem Fachhandel überlassen (das einzige was für die "normalen" HT2 Lager spricht").


----------



## CeeAge87 (12. April 2010)

Ich glaub, dass nur die GTC modelle das press fit innenlager haben und die alu reaction das "HT II" haben.


----------



## maggo86 (12. April 2010)

also zum press fit kann ich noch nicht sehr viel sagen,weil ich grade mal 600km damit habe!!!......wens echt bei 1000km in den a**** geht dann wäre das natürlich sehr ärgerlich;aber ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen sind zwar nur aus plaste aber so wirklich ne belastung liegt ja nicht auf ihnen,oder??die wahre belastung verteilt sich doch auf dem kurbelsteg)weiss nicht wie des teil heisst.......mal abwarten wie lange es macht....aber selbst zerlegen stelle ich mir auch schwer vor....vorallem einmal geöffnet bekommt man es glaube ich nie wieder richtig zusammen!

so und zu ht2 kann ich nur sagen kollege hat sein ht2 lager nun seit guten 8000km drin....immer noch das gleiche und macht keinerlei geräusche!sollte aber demnächst getauscht werden weil man die kurbel ganz leicht hinundher bewegen kann wenn man sie nach links und rechts drückt^^


----------



## Groudon (12. April 2010)

Ich fahre ein 09er Reaction.  Haben PressFit!

Lapierre verbaut die ja auch an zahlreichen Rädern (auch DH), also werden sie wohl einiges aushalten. Meins hat jetzt auch etwa 600km weg und ich bin gespannt, wie es sich halten wird (oder eher - wielang?). ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggo86 (12. April 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein 09er Reaction.  Haben PressFit!
> 
> Lapierre verbaut die ja auch an zahlreichen Rädern (auch DH), also werden sie wohl einiges aushalten. Meins hat jetzt auch etwa 600km weg und ich bin gespannt, wie es sich halten wird (oder eher - wielang?). ^^



ei dann tauschen wir uns aus;welches zuerst schlapp macht^^


----------



## SingleLight (12. April 2010)

Also mein Lager hat nun 1000 km, es hält immer noch und dreh wie am ersten Tag, es soll schlecht gedichtet sein, somit tritt Wasser ein und die Lager rosten sich fest, aber so wie ich das oft gelesen habe, lassen viele die Innen-Hülle weg, genau das ist das Problem, dann tritt nämlich Wasser was im Rahmen ist in das Lager ein, da innen keine Dichtung ist. Das Lager bekommt man ohne viel Gewalt wieder raus, auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug, nur dann ist es vielleicht auch hin. Aber egal, bei dem Preis.
Man kann auch mal das versuchen, wenn es wirklich schnell hin ist:
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id256.html
Das hält sicher

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Groudon (12. April 2010)

Kann man dem iwie entgegenwirken mit Fetten oder sow?


----------



## SingleLight (12. April 2010)

Also, ich habe immer viel Fett auf der Welle, wenn man die Innen-Hülle drin lässt, drückt sich auch immer etwas Fett in die Lager, da wo viel Fett ist, kommt auch nicht so gut Wasser rein, klar


----------



## Groudon (12. April 2010)

mhm... vlt nehm ich nach 1000km einfach mal die Kurbel raus und mach neues Fett rein 

ist die Innen-Hülle von vorn herein drauf?! ich hab den Rahmen ja shcon mit eingebautem Innenlager bekommen und hab dann einfach die Kurbel reingesteckt (vlt kann mans auf dem einen Bild in meinem Fotoalbum erkennen)


----------



## SingleLight (13. April 2010)

Also mit Innen-Hülle meine ich das mittlere Teil auf dem Foto, das ist normal schon verbaut. Wenn das weg ist, ist es logisch das von innen Wasser eintreten kann, aber einige meinen wenn man es weg lässt, spart man erst einmal Gewicht und dann kann Wasser was außen reinkommt besser abfließen, das sehe ich anders, da so immer Feuchtigkeit im Rahmen bleibt und dann rostet das Lager erst recht. Wenn Du die Kurbel selber montiert hast und kaum oder kein Fett auf die Achse gemacht hast, rate ich Dir, mach es lieber. So, nun aber weiter im Thema


----------



## pinocchi0 (13. April 2010)

habe auch ein pressfit lager im reaction und jetzt bei 3500km keine geräusche und es dreht sich immer noch so wie es soll. dachte sie würden auch lagerschalen verbauen. naja muss wohl so gut sein.


----------



## Groudon (13. April 2010)

hab genug Fett reingemacht ^^ soviel wie nur ging 

leide rkann ich keine Bilder liefern =(


----------



## pinocchi0 (13. April 2010)

naja, wenn ich meine kurbel einen schwung gebe, ohne kette, dann dreht die sich nicht besonders gut, vielleicht eine umdrehung. liegt wohl auch am fett, jedoch dreht sie sich fast ohne widerstand und ohne geräusche. passt schon =)


----------



## Groudon (13. April 2010)

Das mit der Drehung geht mir auch so.  Aber lieber bisls schwergängiger mit mehr Fett als Geräusche und kurze Lebensdauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasf (18. April 2010)

Hi 
Hat schon jemand diesen Syntacef119 Vorbau gedreht ???


----------



## pinocchi0 (18. April 2010)

negative steigung um noch mehr zu racen ?

ne, da steh ich überhaupt nicht drauf :x


----------



## schwarzfahrer79 (26. April 2010)

War gestern zum ersten mal ein bisserl im Gatsch unterwegs!


----------



## xerto (26. April 2010)

Mal  ne Frage:

ich bin am Mittwoch mit meine Reaction durchn Teer gefahren..

Wie kriege ich das wieder ab, ohne die Lackierung runter zu hollen ?


----------



## pinocchi0 (26. April 2010)

motorradreiniger. der löst tee und fette ohne die lackierung zu beschädigen.


----------



## schwarzfahrer79 (26. April 2010)

Von Sonax gibts einen eigenen Teerentferner. Nachdem es am Autolack keine Probleme macht, sollte das fürs Bike auch gehen.


----------



## thomasf (27. April 2010)

So jetzt mit Rocket Ron  SUPER


----------



## thomasf (27. April 2010)

thomasf schrieb:


> Sooo jetzt mit Rocket Ron  SUPER


----------



## drexsack (28. April 2010)

Mehr Fotos hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mooly2 (12. Mai 2010)

Dann will ich mal den Thread wieder etwas aufleben lassen


----------



## xerto (12. Mai 2010)

mooly2 schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal den Thread wieder etwas aufleben lassen



schönes Bike! WoW 

das andere auch


----------



## mooly2 (12. Mai 2010)

schönes Bike! WoW 

das andere auch


Danke! Fährt sich auch schön


----------



## a-Cube-Biker (13. Mai 2010)

@mooly2: Pedale kommen da aber noch andere dran oder? Ansonsten sieht so ein GTC immer schick aus.

Den Aufpreis für den Carbon Rahmen wollte ich mir bei meinem Reaction aber nicht gönnen obwohl der natürlich hammer aussieht.
Nach dem mein Reaction Rahmen nach gut 4 Monaten Wartezeit eingetroffen ist rollt mein Bike nun endlich auf Straßen und in Wäldern.

Rahmen: CUBE Reaction 20"
Gabel Rock Shox SID Race 100mm
Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Schalthebel: XTR
Kurbel, Kette und Kassette: XT






Bremshebel, Bremssattel und Laufräder: XT
Bremsscheiben 180mm/160mm: XTR


----------



## marc1966 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo erst mal bin heute das erste mal mit meinem Reaction drausen gewesen einfach super das Bike.
Nur zum schluss muss ich sagen war an der hinteren schaltung sch... geräuche denke das es sich erst einfachen muss ansonsten muss ich da mal nach schauen.
So wie wenn der gang nicht richtig drin ist kennt ihr bestimmt das geräuch.


----------



## Mo_88 (13. Mai 2010)

@marc1966
hast du das bike jetzt neu bekommen?
hol dir einfach (wenn du es nicht schon hast) eine tube kettenöl und öle die kette etwas ein.

dann sollte sich das "schleifgeräusch" auch wieder geben.

@ a-Cube-Biker & mooly2

wirklich schöne reactions habt ihr da!

ich habe meins seit ende februar und bis jetzt hat es 850 km aufm buckel =)
vollends zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc1966 (13. Mai 2010)

@Mo_88

Ja grade zwei Tage Alt.

Habe es nach der Tour schon wieder sauber gemacht und gleich mal ein wenig 
kettenöl auf die Kette gemacht werde aber erst wieder am Samstag fahren den Freitag ist Lauftag hoffe das es dann weg ist werde mich melden.
Danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Mo_88 (13. Mai 2010)

ja ist ganz gut wenn das bike jetzt erstmal ein wenig steht.
dann kann sich das öl ganz in ruhe verbreiten.

denke du wirst samstag zufrieden sein =)


----------



## a-Cube-Biker (13. Mai 2010)

Ich bin bis jetzt leider noch nicht so richtig zum fahren gekommen, aber die ersten 50 Km hat es auch schon weg. Dafür hat das "alte" Reaction 250 Km und das LDT2 SSP 800 Km abgespult. Die anvisierten 10 Km/Tag sollte ich aber auch dieses Jahr wieder schaffen.

Gruß a-CUBE-Biker


----------



## Martina H. (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo an die Reaction Fans,

hier mal eins in Action. Älteres Modell - dafür ist der Fahrer jünger 


Grüße

M.


----------



## mooly2 (19. Mai 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hallo an die Reaction Fans,
> 
> hier mal eins in Action. Älteres Modell - dafür ist der Fahrer jünger
> 
> ...


 


Genial, da bekomme ich richtig Lust meinem Sohnemann ein 14" Reaction zu besorgen.


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (20. Mai 2010)

Hier mal meine Dreckfräße!

Zur Zeit warte ich noch auf meine neue Sattelstütze + Sattel und dann hab ih erst ma Ruhe!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Groudon (20. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,
mein Tretlager knarzt leicht seit neustem im Wiegetritt. Denkt ihr ich kann das beseitigen, indem ich die Kurbel ausbaue, das Tretlager innen nur neu Fette + Kurbelwelle und sie dann weider einbaue?! Neues TL wäre ziemlich doof. -.-




PS: Evt hab ich bald ne 410x31.6mm Thomson ohne Seatback (brauch eine mit) abzugeben.


----------



## Mo_88 (20. Mai 2010)

muddy-maggus, da haste ja auch ein richtig schickes teil =)
meins sah letztens genau so aus^^
wurde aber direkt "geduscht"
das nächste mal werde ich es auch mal fotografieren...

aber mit weißem LRS sieht es noch geiler aus!
respekt


----------



## mooly2 (21. Mai 2010)

Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Dreckfräße!
> 
> Zur Zeit warte ich noch auf meine neue Sattelstütze + Sattel und dann hab ih erst ma Ruhe!
> 
> http://img72.imageshack.us/i/027tz.jpg/


 
Der LRS passt wirklich toll zu deinem Reaction. Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## SingleLight (21. Mai 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> mein Tretlager knarzt leicht seit neustem im Wiegetritt. Denkt ihr ich kann das beseitigen, indem ich die Kurbel ausbaue, das Tretlager innen nur neu Fette + Kurbelwelle und sie dann weider einbaue?! Neues TL wäre ziemlich doof. -.-



Wenn Du sicher bist, das es das ist, bei mir sind es oft die Pedalgewinde die knarzen Aber egal, die Kurbel kurz zu demontieren ist doch kein Zeitaufwand, dann reinigst Du alles einmal und neues Fett rein, zusammen bauen und dann schauen ob es besser ist. Ansonsten kostet so ein Lager weniger als mein Hinterradreifen

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LloydBergs (4. Juni 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander,

nach längerer Zwangspause wegen einem Kreuzbandriss am linken Knie (Fußball ist nicht mein Sport), geht es bei mir wieder langsam los mit dem Fahrrad fahren. 
Und damit ich wieder voll einsteigen kann hab ich mir heute ein Cube Reaction RX rot/weiß gegönnt.
Zur Zeit steht es in meinem Wohnzimmer und sieht einfach nur gut aus, doch morgen werde ich  mal mit einer kleine Runde das Fahrrad testen und bin guter Dinge das ich von dem Gerät beeindruckt sein werde.

Habs heute für 25% Rabatt gekauft, also sage und schreibe 1125 Euronen. Bei dem Preis kann man für so ein Fahrrad wohl eh nichts falsch machen. 

Sobald ich hoffentlich morgen einen schönen Hintergrund gefunden habe gibts auch von mir ein Bild.

Grüße
Lloyd


----------



## Mo_88 (4. Juni 2010)

wünsche dir morgen einen schönen "neuanfang" =)
bilder werden hier immer gerne gesehen


----------



## LloydBergs (4. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Glückwünsche, ich denke ernsthaft bei dem Bike kann der Neuanfang nur schön werden.


----------



## unocz (4. Juni 2010)

meines ein letztes mal mit alter federgabel. morgen kommt die neue


----------



## Mo_88 (4. Juni 2010)

was kommt den für eine dran?
aber sieht auch so schon schick aus =)

das foto ist etwas hell, jedoch, dass was man sieht, gefällt!

was sind das für reifen?
findest du diese besser als die standard bereifung Schwalbe RaRa/ RoRo?


----------



## unocz (4. Juni 2010)

kommt ne sid race dran. das sind die ultimativen raceking supersonic. gibt für mich nix besseres in punkto grip und gewicht. kein vergleich zu schwalbe!


----------



## Mo_88 (4. Juni 2010)

wie lange halten die bei dir so?
bis jetzt bin ich zwar noch zufrieden mit meinen beiden, aber habe schon öfters gelesen und von bekannten gehört, dass die schwalbe pannenanfällig sind.

bis jetzt aber immer glück gehabt^^


----------



## LloydBergs (5. Juni 2010)

So hier ist es nun. War ne kleine gemütliche Runde am Decksteiner Weiher in Köln. nicht unbedingt anspruchsvoll aber muss reichen für den "Neuanfang" . 
Und da ich eh noch nicht lange in Köln wohne muss ich erst mal rausfinden wo es hier paar schöne Strecken gibt!


----------



## Groudon (5. Juni 2010)

hübsch - aber KLEIN oO

ich stell morgen eins rein (mit Kojaks ^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LloydBergs (5. Juni 2010)

ja ist eine kleines 16", aber mit meinen 171cm bin ich ja auch nicht der Längste .


----------



## Groudon (5. Juni 2010)

nuja - ich bin 15cm größer und fahr auch nur 18" xD 

sehr ihr morgen auch ^^ manche findens ******* - mir passts


----------



## schland (5. Juni 2010)

Ich fahr eins in 20". Und in blau


----------



## unocz (5. Juni 2010)

so hier die neue federgabel, die roten decals kommen noch


----------



## LloydBergs (5. Juni 2010)

@ unocz

auch ein schönes Reaction . Besonders die weißen Leitungen haben was.

Die flaschenhalter! Sind das Kunststoffflaschenhalter von ELITE??


----------



## unocz (5. Juni 2010)

LloydBergs schrieb:


> @ unocz
> 
> auch ein schönes Reaction . Besonders die weißen Leitungen haben was.
> 
> Die flaschenhalter! Sind das Kunststoffflaschenhalter von ELITE??




thx,
nee von bontrager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (6. Juni 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> so hier die neue federgabel, die roten decals kommen noch


 
wirklich schönes Rad!

Wo hast du denn die schöne weiße Syntace Stütze geordert?


----------



## Mo_88 (6. Juni 2010)

unocz.
ich habs ja schonmal geschrieben.
ein wirklich schönes reaction hast du dir da aufgebaut!
die gabel passt wunderbar ins konzept!
Die leitungen sind ein optischer traum

schöne arbeit


----------



## unocz (6. Juni 2010)

erstmal danke für die blumen  

stütze gibts hier 

http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Syntace-Sattelstuetze-P6-Carbon-Cube-Design


----------



## maggo86 (6. Juni 2010)

@ unocz : geiles bike......sieht echt geil aus;wenn die decals da sind passt eindeutig alles^^.......


----------



## mooly2 (7. Juni 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> so hier die neue federgabel, die roten decals kommen noch


 
Ich finde es auch mit den grauen Aufklebern suppi  Vielleicht wirken die sogar besser als rote Aufkleber...


----------



## unocz (7. Juni 2010)

ja ich werde die auch erstmal dranhalten bevor ich sie aufklebe und hier mal zeigen...


----------



## LloydBergs (20. Juni 2010)

Blaue Verschlussklappe auf der Fox sieht blöd aus auf einem Reaction Racing Red!

Drum habe ich das mit meinem Kumpel mal neu eloxiert .

Und die nächsten Änderungen stehen auch schon vor der Tür. So viel ist sicher! Es wird "weißer"!

Hier schon mal die Verschlusskappe, ich hoffe es gefällt. Mir gefällt es jedenfalls hervorragend.


----------



## Mo_88 (20. Juni 2010)

um einiges besser


----------



## LloydBergs (20. Juni 2010)

Danke, zwar nur ne Kleinigkeit, aber die Details machen es aus!

außerdem hats nichts gekostet


----------



## Mo_88 (20. Juni 2010)

genau so ist es nämlich.
die kleinen dinge bringen einen zu freuen  und wenn es dann nebenbei noch kostenfrei war, perfekt^^

zum thema "weißer". meinste damit unter anderem die bremsleitungen/ schaltzughüllen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LloydBergs (20. Juni 2010)

ne Bremzüge sollen so bleiben, find es zwar nicht schlecht aber hab da andere "schwarze Schaafe" im Visier.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Felgen, Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker.


----------



## Mo_88 (20. Juni 2010)

da bin ich gespannt, aber weiße LRS sehen verdammt edel aus


----------



## LloydBergs (20. Juni 2010)

Wohl war! Wird allerdings nochwas dauern bis ich alle Teile habe. Mein Goldesel ist leider krank !

aber der LRS steht direkt ganz oben auf mein "to do", hoffe das klappt auch. Wollte mir nen LRS holen mit XT Nabe, rote Nippel und DT Swiss XR400 in weiß. Angeboten wird der zwar nur mit schwarzen Felgen, jedoch meinte mein Kumpel der den selben LRS hat das der Anbieter das auch mit ner weißen Felge machen würde. Mal sehen, wäre jedenfals toll.


----------



## Mo_88 (20. Juni 2010)

das wird auf jeden fall nen schöner hingucker und nen putzteufel dazu


----------



## LloydBergs (20. Juni 2010)

ja das mit dem putzen ist war, aber ich hab ja sonst kein Hobby


----------



## Mo_88 (20. Juni 2010)

außerdem, wenn wir keine lust zum putzen hätten, würde nen schwarzes reaction im keller stehen


----------



## Maenni68 (26. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry das ich nicht genauer gesucht habe aber ich brauche bis Morgen einen Tipp ob die Bremsbeläge auf mehr Abstand zur Scheibe verstellt werden können?

Ich habe ein nagelneues Cube Reaction CR und meine die hintere Bremse schleift. Anleitung spricht nur von Druckpunkt des Hebels was auch nachvollziehbar war mit roter Verstellung am Hebel.

Kann es den sein wenn man Sattel anhebt und einmal an der Kurbel dreht (tritt) dass das Rad so schnell selbst stehen bleibt und nicht ich sage mal 30 Sekunden oder länger im Freilauf bleibt?

Vorne kommt ein eher metallisches, unregelmäßigen klirren zum gehöhr. Ist da was unrund oder uß man irgendwo auf "weiter weg" stellen.

Danke für Eure schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Groudon (26. Juni 2010)

Man kann die Breme neu ausrichten - aber den Abstand kann man nicht wirklich verringern. 

Zum neu ausrichten:

Ich löse immer die Bremssattelschrauben, drehe das Rad ein paar mal, drücke dann 2-3x am Bremshebel und HAlTE ihn gedrückt -> Schrauben festmachen und hoffen, dass die Bremse nun parallel zur Scheibe steh.


----------



## dyni (26. Juni 2010)

meine meine meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LloydBergs (27. Juni 2010)

dyni schrieb:


> meine meine meine



wenn du damit sagen wolltest das du jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Reaction bist!

Glückwunsch!


----------



## maggo86 (28. Juni 2010)

hey..schöne cubes habt ihr da! hier mal ein aktuelles von meinem "Rennhobel" ; nach heutiger Tour und nach dem waschen danach









gruss marco


----------



## SingleLight (29. Juni 2010)

Bis auf die Reifen mit dem Weißen etwas und den weißen Barends finde ich es richtig klasse


----------



## LloydBergs (29. Juni 2010)

Ich könnte jedes mal aufs Neue vor Neid erblassen wenn ich ein GTC sehe.

Stand  kurz davor auch so ein schickes Teil zu ergattern, doch die 25% auf das  RX waren zu verlockend.


----------



## maggo86 (29. Juni 2010)

LloydBergs schrieb:


> Ich könnte jedes mal aufs Neue vor Neid erblassen wenn ich ein GTC sehe.
> 
> Stand  kurz davor auch so ein schickes Teil zu ergattern, doch die 25% auf das  RX waren zu verlockend.



bei 25% hätte ich wohl auch kämpfen müssen mit meiner Entscheidung.....so waren es nur 5% aber besser als gar keine prozente^^

@SingleLight : du hast es erfasst die reifen stören mich auch noch;aber warum jetzt nicht noch die saison damit zu ende fahren......wennse schonmal drauf sind....dann gibts komplett schwarze od aber die mit dem roten streifen...mal abwarten....grüße maggo


----------



## steve81 (30. Juni 2010)

Hi, fährt hier jemand das aktuelle Reaction mit einer 80er Gabel?
Ab Werk werden die Reaction Modelle ja momentan mit 100er Gabel ausgeliefert.
Mich würde interessieren wie sich eine 80er Gabel aufs Fahrverhalten auswirkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (30. Juni 2010)

Die Laufruhe nimmt sicher ab - es wird nervöser, aber auch wendiger.

Ich habe ja eher überlegt mal auf ne Durin Marathon mit 120 zu wechseln. ^^ 80mm für bergauf und 120 für bergab. =)


----------



## Nuss (30. Juni 2010)

Tach auch,
habe seit 2 Tagen das Reaction CR in rot und habe die ersten beiden Ausritte gemacht. Tolle Beschleunigung im Gegensatz zum Fully, bin also zufrieden. Habe den Kalmit Stoppomat direkt mal mit durchschnittlich 2-3 km/h schneller zurückgelegt.


Im Verlauf dieses Threads gabs Bilder mit komplett weißen Flaschenhalter. Wo gibts die? Bei Rose, H&S usw waren die nicht komplett weiß (wegen Logo).

Nuss


----------



## Maenni68 (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt die ersten 100 km hinter mich gebracht und bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Elixir CR Reaction. (Carbon Aufpreis war mir zu viel  ). 
Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass die vordere Kurbel oder der Umwerfer recht "laut" ist. Mein altes Bike war ein 4 Jahre altes Bulls fÃ¼r 600â¬ und das ist eher noch "schnurrender" bei sehr dÃ¼rftiger Pflege (ich muss jetzt echt aufpassen w/WeiÃ/Rot Look mit viel WeiÃ). Ferner bemerke ich ab ca. 30kmh so ein metallisches ResonanzgerÃ¤usch was mich bei einem neuen Rad schon irritiert. Hintere Bremse schliff und wurde bereits korrigiert / vorne hat HÃ¤ndler nichts "falsches" feststellen kÃ¶nnen.
Vielleicht hat einer von Euch ja ne Idee.

Vortrieb und Ergonomie sind super und die Optik finde ich einfach klasse. Habe schon das Agree 2009 Rennrad in Ã¤hnlichem WeiÃ/Rot Mix. War ein Kaufargument zumal bis auf Canyon keiner besseres Preis LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis aufweist und das Canyon wohl keine optimale Sitzposition hat.


----------



## SingleLight (11. Juli 2010)

Puh, 100km, fahr es erst einmal 500km oder mehr und wenn die Bremse richtig eingefahren ist, dann kannst Du ja dich noch mal im Forum schlau machen, so ein kleinen klirren kann schon mal am Anfang vorkommen, kann vieles bedeuten, aber manchmal gar nichts  Ach so, was meinst Du, die Kurbel oder Umwerfer macht Geräusche? Welche den?


----------



## LloydBergs (14. Juli 2010)

Traurig aber wahr. Gestern hat mein hinteres Laufrad (Sun Ringle Ryde XMB) einen Schlag abbekommen der Leider die Flanke der Felge eingedrückt hat.

Dabei habe ich jetzt 2Wochen Urlaub und hatte mir einiges auf zwei Rädern vorgenommen!

Naja jetzt werd ich wohl die 2Wochen bischen nebenbei schaffen und mir den gewünschten neuen Satz etwas früher leisten müssen.

lhttp://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a26349/n-light-notubes-ztr-alpine-disc-red-black-edition.html

Hat hier jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrung mit dem XMB Ryde Satz gemacht, fand den ja von Anfang an schon nicht sehr gut aber das der so schnell nachgiebt hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Was haltet ihr von dem LRS den ich im Visier habe? Hat vielleicht noch einer ne Option zu dem auf Lager?


----------



## RSG_GR (14. Juli 2010)

LloydBergs schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrung mit dem XMB Ryde Satz gemacht, fand den ja von Anfang an schon nicht sehr gut aber das der so schnell nachgiebt hätte ich nicht gedacht.



Hi LloydBergs,

der Laufradsatz war auch an meinem 2009er Reaction verbaut.

Ich kann dir sagen, ich hatte nur Probleme mit dem sch*** Teil:

- durch normales abspritzen des Fahrrads(OHNE HOCHDRUCKREINIGER) kam regelmäßig Wasser in die Lager und in den Freilauf. Ich glaub es vergingen keine 2-4 Wochen, in denen nicht einmal die Lager gesäubert werden mussten, sowie der Freilauf.

- die Schnellspanner öffneten, bzw.lockerten sich während der Fahrt.

(- für meinen Geschmack ist der LRS zu weich im Verhältnis zu seinem  Gewicht)

Ich habe mir dann nach einer Weile dann die Mavic Crossride als Trainingslaufradsatz, sowie die American Classic als Rennlaufradsatz gekauft.
Seitdem: Absolut keine Probleme, Lagerspiel nachstellen kein Problem und Rundlauf ist Top.


Gruß RSG_GR


----------



## LloydBergs (15. Juli 2010)

Oh je, von solchen Problemen höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal. 

Wie gesagt hab von Anfang an nicht viel von diesem LRS gehalten, aber dachte mir wenn Cube den auf Fahrrädern verbaut die bis 2800,-  kosten (zB. Stereo HPC RX, der den selben LRS hat) können die ja nicht all zu schlecht sein. 

Ja und bei einem Gewiceht von um die 2000g sollte er doch wenigstens stabil sein, wenn schon nicht leicht.

Spricht nicht gerade für Cube obwohl ich großer Fan von der Würfelschmiede bin.

Weiß auch nicht wie das jetzt mit Garantie ist, mein Reaction ist einen Monat alt, aber der Durchschlag wäre nicht passiert wenn ich nicht über den Stein gedonnert wäre, leider passiert sowas aber nun mal.


----------



## RSG_GR (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte eig. auch mehr erwartet von dem LRS, vorallem da Cube ihn auch bei teureren Bikes verbaut, aber egal.

Kauf dir einen neuen LRS. Garantie zieht da nicht, außer Cube hätte den LRS als absolut Durschlagssicher verkauft;D.


----------



## Groudon (16. Juli 2010)

LloydBergs schrieb:


> Danke, zwar nur ne Kleinigkeit, aber die Details machen es aus!
> 
> außerdem hats nichts gekostet


 

hi Leute,
ich will das jetz ne als Verkaufsanzeige machen, aber wollt nur sagen, dass ich meinen 18" ALU-Rahmen (Blau-weiß) abzugeben habe. Das Sitzrohr ist leider mit 45cm so kurz, dass meine 410er Thomson GENAU beim MAX is bei richtiger Sattelhöhe und das ungute Gefühl, was da mitfährt, gefällt mir nicht. Daher will ich mir nen 20" holen. Er hat halt Gebrauchsspuren (Lack von CUBE is nich soooo dolle). Leider aber ne rel. zerkratzte Kettenstrebe wegen Chainsuck, aber das is im Rennbetrieb halt so. 

Falls jmd von euch jmd kennt, der einen sucht, könnt ihr ja bescheid sagen. Ich hoffe ihr habt bissl verständnis.


Dafür stell ichs aber in aktueller Konfig. nochmal rein. ^^


----------



## unocz (16. Juli 2010)

jetzt isses soweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (16. Juli 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> jetzt isses soweit


 
leider schon ^^ wäre das Sitzrohr 1cm länger hätte ich mehr vertrauen - sonst passt der Rahmen wunderbar

oder wäre die Stütze 2-3cm länger ^^


----------



## Groudon (30. Juli 2010)




----------



## Somnus (31. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Reaction-Fan-Gemeinde.

Ich muss leider mein Bike verkaufen. 
Würde aber gerne vorab erfragen, was ich für meinen Würfel noch so verlangen kann.
Da ich jetzt nicht extra dafür einen thread aufmachen will (so wie viele) und es hier auch nichts verlohren hat, frage ich mal in die Runde: wohin mit der Preisanfrage?

Derzeit steht's dort:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=323423&page=99

Aber gibt's noch eine andere bessere Möglichkeit?


Gruß
Somnus


----------



## drexsack (2. September 2010)

Ich würde es in die Kaufberatung oder eben hier posten. Wie ist denn der Zustand, wie viele km, welche Teile geändert etc?


----------



## Somnus (3. September 2010)

drexsack schrieb:


> Ich wÃ¼rde es in die Kaufberatung oder eben hier posten. Wie ist denn der Zustand, wie viele km, welche Teile geÃ¤ndert etc?



Dann probiere ich es erst mal hier:

Dies ist das gute StÃ¼ck:



Mehr Fotos sieht man in meinem Album.

Vor ein paar Monaten gab's von Cube einen flammneuen 2010er Rahmen, da der alte eine schiefe Kettenstrebe hatte.

Das bike ist von 12/09 (Kaufdatum) hat knappe 300 km gefahren, keine SteinschlÃ¤ge oder Kratzer.

Zur Ausstattung:

Rahmen: HPA 7005 Advanced Hydroform Triple Butted (neu: 2010er Modell)
GrÃ¶Ãe: 20"
Farbe: Sid Blue
Gabel: Rock Shox Sid Race 100mm, Motion Control, PopLoc                            
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z semi-integriert                            
Vorbau: Syntace F139 (neu: Syncros weiÃ)
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite 2014 incl. RFR-Barends (neu: amoeba BORLA weiÃ - 3 cm rise)
Schaltwerk: Sram X9
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT                            
Schalthebel: Sram X9 Trigger 9-f.
Bremsen: Formula R1 Magnesium hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/160mm) (neu: Scheiben von Magura SL - nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen) 
Kurbelsatz: Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech II, 44x32x22Z., 175mm, Press-Fit Innenlager                            
Kassette: Sram PG990 11-32Z., 9-f.                            
Kette: Sram PC971                            
Felgen: DT Swiss XPW1600 Systemlaufradsatz
Naben: siehe Felgen/LaufrÃ¤der
Reifen: Schwalbe VR: Rocket Ron Kevlar Triple Compound 2.25/HR: Racing Ralph Kevlar TC. 2.25
Pedale: Fasten Alu (neu: DMR Plattform Pedal V 8 blue)
Sattel: Fi'zi:k Tundra MG (Richtchey WCS aus 2007)
SattelstÃ¼tze: Syntace P6 Aluminium 31.6mm (neu: Amoeba weiÃ)
UVP: 1799 â¬ - gezahlt 1550 â¬

Auf Wunsch kann ich den original Lenker und Vorbau wieder installieren.
Aller Unterlagen + Rechnung sind dabei. Es gibt also noch volle 15 Monate Garantie.

An der Lenker-Konfiguration kÃ¶nnt ihr sicherlich schon erahnen, warum ich das bike wieder verkaufe. Habe mich auf meinem Fully deutlich wohler gefÃ¼hlt. ;-)


----------



## drexsack (3. September 2010)

Na das ist ja noch fast neuwertig, das gute Stück. Ich hab mein Reaction R1 auch von Privat gekauft letzten September. Neu 1.800, er hat 1.500 bezahlt, ich dann 1.200, das Rad hatte auch sensationelle ~150km runter und war noch nicht mal zur ersten Inspektion. Ich denke so in dieser Größenordnung müsstest du es eigentlich auch loswerden, eher Richtung 1.300 wenn du es bald los wirst, bevor die "Saison" rum ist. Aber evtl haste ja auch mehr Glück, das Rad ist genau soviel wert wie einer zu zahlen bereit ist 

Achja denk daran das Cube die Garantie nur für Erstbesitzer gibt, ich konnte da zum Glück einen Deal mit meinem Radladen machen.


----------



## Somnus (3. September 2010)

drexsack schrieb:


> Achja denk daran das Cube die Garantie nur für Erstbesitzer gibt, ich konnte da zum Glück einen Deal mit meinem Radladen machen.



Echt?
Oh, das wusste ich gar nicht. Aber guckt da auch wirklich einer nach? Bei der Reklamation des Rahmens hat mich auch keiner nach dem Ausweiß gefragt? 
Aber trotzdem danke für die Info.


----------



## Somnus (3. September 2010)

drexsack schrieb:


> Na das ist ja noch fast neuwertig, das gute Stück. Ich hab mein Reaction R1 auch von Privat gekauft letzten September. .



Noch eine Frage dazu:
Wie bist du denn an das bike gekommen? Über eBay?
Frage deshalb, weil ich nicht sicher bin, wo ich das bike zum Verkauf anbieten soll.


----------



## drexsack (3. September 2010)

Ich weiss nicht wie das in der Praxis abläuft, keine Ahnung. Das unten ist aus dem FAQ der cube Homepage

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...e-ich-auf-cube-bikes-gewaehrleistunggarantie/



> Kategorie: FAQ, Allgemein
> *Gewährleistung:*
> 
> Für Cube Produkte gilt die gesetzlich vorgegebene Gewährleistungsfrist. Diese beginnt mit dem Kauf der *Neuware*   durch den Endkunden beim Fachhändler. Sollte innerhalb der   Gewährleistungsfrist ein Mangel oder Schaden an dem Produkt auftreten,   welcher auf einen Material- oder Verarbeitungsfehler zurückzuführen ist,   wenden Sie sich bitte an Ihren Cube - Fachhändler, der für Sie die   weitere Bearbeitung übernimmt.* Bei einer Reparatur verlängert sich die Gewährleistungsfrist auf das Gesamtprodukt nicht.*
> ...




edit:


Somnus schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage dazu:
> Wie bist du denn an das bike gekommen? Über eBay?
> Frage deshalb, weil ich nicht sicher bin, wo ich das bike zum Verkauf anbieten soll.



Ne ich hab es witzigerweise hier im Forum entdeckt und wir kamen beide aus der gleichen Stadt, ich hab das Rad sogar schonmal in meinem lokalen Radshop hängen sehen  Ich würd erstmal hier den Bikemarkt probieren, bei ebay zahlst du ne Menge Gebühren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (3. September 2010)

Ist ok, ich glaub' dir das schon. ;-)

Hm, mit den Gebühren hast du nicht ganz unrecht. Allerdings erreichst du über eBay mehr Leute.

Na gut, ich will hier nicht den thread "vollmüllen". 

Ich dank' dir.


----------



## _crone_ (18. September 2010)

Wie groß darf eigentlich die Scheibe an der HR Bremse sein?

Nicht das sich der Rahmen irgendwie verzieht..


----------



## Groudon (18. September 2010)

160mm

meiner isses von haus aus (wie einst bei somnus)


----------



## SingleLight (18. September 2010)

160 Wo steht den das?


----------



## _crone_ (18. September 2010)

Hab auch schon bei Cube gesucht, aber leider nix gefunden..


----------



## unocz (19. September 2010)

also ich habe standartmässig auch ne 160er drauf und vorne 180. werde aber auf vorne 160 und hinten 140 wechseln sobald ich neue laufräder habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (19. September 2010)

An 140er Scheiben trau ich mich nicht so ran... wiege immernoch 76-77kg und da ist das vlt schon arg kritisch.

Geht ne 140er eigentlich mit der Bremsaufnahme am Cube Reaction?


----------



## unocz (19. September 2010)

ja das ist jetzt natürlich auch ne gute frage, keine ahnung. ich merk schon ich muss mal zum fachhändler


----------



## FWck (19. September 2010)

160/140? Das würde selbst ich mit meinen 60kg fahrbereit als kritisch einstufen. Meinst du nicht, dass da an der falschen Stelle Gewicht gespart wird? Bremsen können, find ich, nicht stark und standfest genug sein.

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## _crone_ (20. September 2010)

160/140 sieht ja auch nicht so toll aus


----------



## S.D. (20. September 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> 160 Wo steht den das?



Hier:

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...endurchmesser-ist-mein-cube-bike-freigegeben/


Gruß


----------



## SingleLight (20. September 2010)

Man was ein Dreck, da muss ich nun meine 185 auf 160 runter feilen...


----------



## Somnus (21. September 2010)

So, ich bin das Reaction fÃ¼r 1170 â¬ losgeworden - ENDLICH!!!

In 3 Tagen kommt Ersatz!

WÃ¼nsche euch allen noch viel SpaÃ hier im thread. 
Ich werde CUBE zwar weiter treu bleiben aber in eine andere Gewichtsklasse wechseln  ;-)

GrÃ¼Ãe.


----------



## ZJGuy (21. September 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Man was ein Dreck, da muss ich nun meine 185 auf 160 runter feilen...





Genau ...


----------



## Quast (9. Oktober 2010)

Hi bin am überlegen mir ein Reaction RX 2010 zu kaufen. Hat das noch Cantisockel???


----------



## Groudon (9. Oktober 2010)

nein - nur das Cube Reaction HS33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (13. Oktober 2010)

hi Leute,
will mir ne weiße Sattelklemme für mein Reaction holen (Fotoalbum). enkt ihr, dass weiß passt? 

Soll diese hier werden http://r2-bike.com/index.php?a=3047&


----------



## unocz (13. Oktober 2010)

hehe weiß


----------



## Groudon (13. Oktober 2010)

Dezente weiße Teile, mein Lieber. ^^

Das Schaltauge, der rote Knopf der Gabel und der blaue Knopf der Gabel sollen noch weiß werden.

Soll dann mal so aussehen:


----------



## unocz (15. Oktober 2010)

das kommt dann bestimt gut


----------



## Groudon (15. Oktober 2010)




----------



## acid89 (15. Oktober 2010)

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück mit dem schicken Teil 



Bei mir sah es nach dem Montieren so aus


----------



## Groudon (15. Oktober 2010)

die 5nm eingehalten? Bisher hielt sie (auch die erste testfahrt)


----------



## unocz (15. Oktober 2010)




----------



## acid89 (15. Oktober 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> die 5nm eingehalten? Bisher hielt sie (auch die erste testfahrt)


Ich habe für mein Gefühl ganz normal festgeschraubt... 

Nun ja, jetzt habe ich mir eine von Hope bestellt und hoffe, das diese ganz bleibt 



Gruß acid89


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (17. Oktober 2010)




----------



## unocz (17. Oktober 2010)

Nice1


----------



## schoeppi (20. Oktober 2010)

Sach mal, fahrt ihr eigentlich immer nur den Berg hoch und nicht mehr runter?
Wenn ich z.Bsp. das Bike von Steve81 sehe, den Vorbau/Lenker genau genommen,
dann ist es mir rätselhaft wie man damit ordentlich durch die Trails runter kommt.

Aber vielleicht liegts ja nur an meine Fahrkönnen. 

Achso, eigentlicher Grund meines postings hier.

Ich habe seit dem WE ein 2009er Midseason zuhause stehen und bin gerade dabei das Ding als Race-Bike aufzurüsten.

Unschlüssig bin ich mir beim Laufradsatz.
Veltec Opus oder Fulcrum Red Metal 3 stehen zur Wahl.
Der Opus ist leichter (1550 gr.), aber auch zu gebrauchen bei 92kg Fahrergewicht?

Überhaupt ist das ganze Reaction-Projekt ein Versuch von mir.
Ich möchte mal testen ob es wirklich stimmt das "Race" automatisch "leichtes Hardtail" bedeutet.

Bisher bin ich nämlich mit meinem Scott Genius sehr zufrieden gewesen und habe es sehr genossen beim bergab fahren und im Groben einer ganzen Reihe Hardtail-Treibern den Spass am racen zu verderben.


----------



## unocz (20. Oktober 2010)

wieso was ist denn an dem lenker/vorbau auszusetzen?


----------



## steve81 (20. Oktober 2010)

....vielleicht weil ich ohne Spacer und Vorbau negativ Fahre + Flatbar?
Komme damit gut zurecht, komme auch jede Abfahrt runter, ist halt Gewohnheit, vielleicht ist meine Fahrtechnik auch nicht die Schlechteste?
Rein optisch gefällt es mir jedenfalls so am Besten, finde auch Rizer gehen an CC/Marathon Rädern überhaupt nicht!

wegen des Laufradsatzes, würde keine Systemlaufräder nehmen, sondern was individuelles machen lassen, Notubes Felgen etc, da kommst du bei gleichem Preis auf jeden Fall leichter weg!


----------



## Groudon (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte meinen Hobel mit dem Actionsports-LRS für 299 erleichtern. Dürfte mit sub1500gr relativ leicht sein (reicht für mich aus - spare immerhin gut 500gr dadurch) und ist preislich noch in einem guten Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (21. Oktober 2010)

Bei 92kg Fahrergewicht kommt noch eventuell Rucksack oder sonst etwas dazu, lass das mit den Veltec Opus oder Fulcrum gedreten,
da machst Du dir keine Freude mit! Ich habe selber 88kg, habe schon Felgen bei mir selber sterben sehen (z.B. DT 4.2D),
bis jetzt hält eine Mavic 719 am besten, Preis/Leistung/Gewicht ist ganz gut. Wenn Du dir z.B. bei Action Sports was zusammen stellst,
dann nimm z.B. die Felgen, oder alternativ gibt es so etwas auch, mit verstärkten Freilauf:
http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=9466&osCsid=1859fc13b9597ed2578e183c953aaa30
Wiegen zwar mehr als Deine ausgesuchten, dafür halten sie und rollen gut

Gruß
Christian


----------



## schoeppi (21. Oktober 2010)

@Steve81: genau, ganz tief, ganz schmal, damit hätte ich Probleme.
Aber wenns für Dich passt ist ja alles ok. 

@SingleLight: Danke, das sind die Hinweise die ich brauche.
Sogar die Fulcrum sind nicht stabil genug meinst Du?
Hm, dann stellt sich die Frage ob ich nicht einfach bei den SunRingle Ryde bleiben soll.
Ein Bekannter von mir, ähnliche Gewichtsklasse, hat auch schon einen Crossmax ST zerstört. Ohne ihn wirklich Misshandelt zu haben.
Möglicherweise doch der falsche Ansatz an der Stelle abspecken zu wollen.


----------



## unocz (22. Oktober 2010)




----------



## acid89 (22. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schönes Bild


----------



## FWck (23. Oktober 2010)

Ja, wirklich schönes Bild & Bike.

Aber: Hast du deine Bremsscheiben richtigrum montiert? Auf mich wirkt es so, als müssten die Streben der Scheibe sich anders herum drehen.
Wenn's doch richtig ist, nehm ich alles zurück 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## SingleLight (25. Oktober 2010)

Hier noch einmal ein blaues So bleibt es nun erst einmal bis auf zwei Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## maggo86 (25. Oktober 2010)

nice bikes habts ihr da......um mal bisjen abwechselung rein zu bringen und weil ich endl meinen austausch rahmen erhalten hab , hier mal meins!in der ausstattung wirds wohl bis auf kleinigkeiten(schnellspanner,reifen) bleiben!bin näml top zufrieden!





grüße marco


----------



## Somnus (25. Oktober 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich schönes Bild & Bike.
> 
> Aber: Hast du deine Bremsscheiben richtigrum montiert? Auf mich wirkt es so, als müssten die Streben der Scheibe sich anders herum drehen.
> Wenn's doch richtig ist, nehm ich alles zurück
> ...



Dann nimm mal schnell zurück!


----------



## FWck (25. Oktober 2010)

Okay, ich hab' nichts gesagt


----------



## RSG_GR (1. November 2010)

Also das mit dem Vorbau umdrehen ist, muss man jetzt mal sagen, totaler Schwachsinn(meiner Meinung nach!) !!!


 Leute, ihr dreht euren Vorbau um, damit eure Bikes besser aussehen â LÃCHERLICH


 FÃ¼r ein Foto im MTB-Forum oder im Schauchfenster, OK, aber doch nicht im Training??
 Wenn jemand aufgrund einer falschen Position auf dem Bike sein Vorbau umdreht, kann ich das total verstehen, aber nicht auf Grund der Optik.


 Was bringt es euch? AuÃer Optik und Aerodynamik hat ein umgedrehter Vorbau kein Vorteil.


 Euer Bike sieht besser aus, aber eure Haltung geht dafÃ¼r den Bach hinunter. Klar kommt man Abfahrten auch mit umgedrehten Vorbau runter, nur deutlich langsamer. AuÃerdem nimmt auch eure Leistung ab, da ihr schlechter atmen kÃ¶nnt.  


 Rizer NOGO ? Schaut mal wie viele Pro's mit gekrÃ¼mmten Lenker fahren;-) und wie viele mit umgedrehten Vorbau. Und bei der Ausstattung geht es um Funktion und dann erst um die Optik oder habt ihr etwa ein Messebike?? Vor allem sieht ein Rizer bei einem Bike, welches steht evt bescheiden aus, aber vergleicht mal wie ihr dann in der Abfahrt ausseht.








 Musste jetzt mal gesagt werden^^




 GruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (4. November 2010)

RSG GR spricht mir aus der Seele, danke für den Post.

Meins ist jetzt zeigbar, hier ist es:


----------



## RSG_GR (4. November 2010)

Gern geschehen.

Schöne Laufräder,fahre sie jetzt auch schon seit einem Jahr als Rennlaufradsatz und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen!

Wie viel hast du für die Laufräder gezahlt?


----------



## jengo78 (4. November 2010)

Hey liebe Reaction Fahrer!!

ich bin heute beim XXL-Kalker gewesen um das Reaction RX mal zur Probe zu fahren
Geht echt vorwärts das Teil.Ich konnte das 16 & das 18 Zoll mal fahren.
Nun ist es so,ich fand beide sehr angenehm zu fahren und weiss echt nicht welche Rahmenhöhe ich nehmen soll??
Das 16er empfand ich jetzt eigentlich als ein wenig sportlicher obwohl die Oberrohrlänge ganze 18mm kürzer ist als beim 18er Modell(Hatten beide einen 110er Vorbau drauf).Ich würde jetzt gerne wissen,was ich bei der Rahmenhöhenwahl beachten soll?Was ist wichtig zu wissen?
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ein paar Tips  geben?
Überstandshöhe,Sattelstützenhöhe,Überstand usw
Ich habe eine Größe von 170cm und eine Schrittlänge von 76cm!Hat vielleicht jemand auch einen Tipp für mich?Wäre cool.Ist nämlich das erte Hardtail das ich mir kaufe.


Gruß Jens


----------



## schoeppi (10. November 2010)

RSG_GR schrieb:


> Schöne Laufräder,fahre sie jetzt auch schon seit einem Jahr als Rennlaufradsatz und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen!
> 
> Wie viel hast du für die Laufräder gezahlt?


 
340 EUR.

@jengo78: bei Dir müsste das 16er besser sein, sowohl von der Schritthöhe als auch von der Körpergrösse.


----------



## jengo78 (10. November 2010)

Hey eine Antwort Klasse!!Danke schoeppi

Ne,jetzt mal Spaß bei Seite.Habe mir nun das 16 Zoll bestellt,d.h. es ist schon da aber wird noch ein wenig auf meine Bedürfnisse umgebaut!
Ich bekomme ne 170mm lange Kurbel,110er Vorbau und Elixier R(X7)verbaut.
Dann kann ich einen LRS zu hause mit Spikes bestücken und zwischen meinem Stumpi und Reaction hin und her tauschen
Kann es kaum noch abwarten,bis es endlich da ist das Cube.Ach so Hörnchen und Lenkerbreite bin ich noch am überlegen,ob ich die Hörnchen dran lassen soll und den Lenker etwas schmaler mach!Ist schon echt breit der Syntace(Vielleicht mach ich den aufs Stumpi


----------



## jengo78 (21. November 2010)

So,

nun ist es endlich da!!Hier mal ein Bild,noch im Keller da ich ja zur Zeit noch nicht fahren kann


----------



## drexsack (23. November 2010)

Na das sieht doch lecker aus, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## jengo78 (23. November 2010)

Danke,find Es ist auch schon ganz ordentlich geworden.Bin aber noch am überlegen ob die Beschriftung in weiß-blau-rot ab soll?Hab mal ne Fotomontage gemacht,sieht ohne auch interessant aus


----------



## mi2 (23. November 2010)

macht keinen unterschied. bei soviel schwarz wird das bisschen sowieso geschluckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (23. November 2010)

Ich musste auch erst einmal suchen, also lass es so und fahr das Ding


----------



## Focusracer (23. November 2010)

Verkauft keiner einen cube rahmen?
für 1 m 85 grossen kerl?
PN vorstellung danke


----------



## Ensi (23. November 2010)

Das bissl macht keinen Unterschied. Da wär mir ne schwarze Kurbel wichtiger und fügt sich besser ins Gesamtbild ein. 
Außerdem passt das blau gut zum blauen Fox Aufkleber der Gabel ;-)


----------



## jengo78 (24. November 2010)

@Ensi

habe gerade eine Kurbel bei mir im Geschäft Glasperlgestrahlt, die wird nun schwarz lackiert und kommt ans Reaction.Die XT mach ich ans Stumpjumper.Oder doch umgehkehrt?!?!
Ich glaube aber Ihr habt recht.Ich laß die farbige Beschriftung dran.


----------



## Mo_88 (28. November 2010)

gestern mal wieder ne tour gefahren =)
war echt mal etwas kühl an den zehen^^

-2 grad und gute 55km.

macht einfach immer nnoch spaß das bike!


----------



## andi_tool (30. November 2010)

Wenn es denn klappt, hole ich mein Cube Reactioan Team 2011 morgen ab... 

RH 16" und ich lasse gleich noch Spikes draufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hackermv (30. November 2010)

Moin Bikerz,da hier schon echt tolle Reactions vorgestellt wurden, möchte ich, mein heut frisch gekauftes Reaction Team ´11, hinzufügen. Natürlich heut schon gut (4h) unterwegs gewesen, trotz widriger Umstände: eisiger Wind und teilweise stark vereisten Wegen. Aber wenn man 5 Wochen nicht biken konnte, ist alles egal  und es hat trotzdem richtig, richtig Bock auf mehr gemacht. Konnte Fahrweise noch nicht ganz ausreizen, war doch zu riskant bei dem Untergrund und dem schönem neuem Bike. Aber kann schon mal sagen in Sachen Geschwindigkeit und Antrieb erste Sahne! Hier mal paar nette Bildchen, und ja ich weiß Kurbelarme waagerecht sehen besser aus


----------



## hackermv (30. November 2010)

Oh ha wenn die bilder nicht mal riesig geworden sind...hab die extra noch nach´em einfügen kleiner gezogen und trotzdem so groß...wo lag der fehler??


----------



## mi2 (30. November 2010)

lad die bilder am besten hier im forum hoch. da wird die größe eh angepasst


----------



## jengo78 (1. Dezember 2010)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Wenn es denn klappt, hole ich mein Cube Reactioan Team 2011 morgen ab...
> 
> RH 16" und ich lasse gleich noch Spikes draufmachen.



Ja,mach das mit den Spikes!Habe auch einen LRS fürs Reaction mit Spikes ausgerüstet!Fahre den Winter durch ins Geschäft(wenn ich wieder gesund bin) und habe zwischendurch einige Meter mit Eis zu bewältigen.Leider konnte ich die Spikereifen noch nicht ausprobieren aber ich werde sicher mal berichten


----------



## andykay (8. Dezember 2010)

Hab mir ein Reaction in 18" mit Reba Race, XT kompl., zx24-Felgen in schwarz anodisiert zugelegt. Wiegt fahrbereit mit XT-Pedalen und Ergon GR2-Griffen 12 kg (Differenzmessung ich mit u. ohne Bike), was mich leicht (!) enttäuscht hat, denn ich hatte das Gewicht doch eher in Richtung 11 kg geschätzt. Da ich mit Bike über 100 kg auf die Waage bringe, sehe ich das jetzt nicht tragisch, es würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, was eure Reactions so wiegen....


----------



## unocz (9. Dezember 2010)

<----- 10,4kg


----------



## Ensi (9. Dezember 2010)

10.8Kg gewogen. (Reaction rx).
Welches hast du @unocz? Was dran erleichtert?


----------



## jengo78 (9. Dezember 2010)

Ensi schrieb:


> 10.8Kg gewogen. (Reaction rx).
> Welches hast du @unocz? Was dran erleichtert?



10.8kg in 18" und Serienzustand
Top,muß mal schauen was Es in 16" wiegt,will es auch nach und nach unter 10kg bekommen


----------



## unocz (9. Dezember 2010)

naja bis auf die laufräder und sattel hab ich alles geändert................


----------



## Ensi (10. Dezember 2010)

jengo78 schrieb:


> 10.8kg in 18" und Serienzustand


Nicht ganz Serie. Trigger + schaltwerk sind X.0, anderer Sattel, anderer Lenker und Kassette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (10. Dezember 2010)

Habe nur den Rahmen billig bekommen, den Rest vom Vorrad übernommen.
10.65kg, in 22". Nicht grad leicht. Aber es macht alles mit. Bin ja auch kein
Leichtgewicht

Gruß
Chris


----------



## maggo86 (10. Dezember 2010)

<-----9,6kg!!mit bike knapp 90kg das ist ein noch akzeptabler wert))))


----------



## hype (1. Januar 2011)

hi lieber reaction-fahrer,

erstmal ein gutes neues jahr. nun zu meinem bike. war mein eigen gemachtes weihnachtsgeschenk. es kommt nur noch ein oversize-vorbau und ein etwas breiterer (640mm ansatt 600mm) oversize-lenker drauf. mit dem 20mm spacerturm muß ich erst noch testen und gegebenfalls etwas kürzen. nun ein par bilder davon. 





















denke mal es kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## jengo78 (1. Januar 2011)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht!!
Hast Du fein hinbekommen.Jetzt wo es fertig ist und ich wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung bin, können wir endlich mal wieder ein paar Runden drehen


----------



## unocz (1. Januar 2011)

ja sieht schön schwarz aus ! *TOP*


----------



## carofem (4. Januar 2011)

hype schrieb:


> hi lieber reaction-fahrer,
> 
> erstmal ein gutes neues jahr. nun zu meinem bike. war mein eigen gemachtes weihnachtsgeschenk. es kommt nur noch ein oversize-vorbau und ein etwas breiterer (640mm ansatt 600mm) oversize-lenker drauf. mit dem 20mm spacerturm muß ich erst noch testen und gegebenfalls etwas kürzen. nun ein par bilder davon.
> 
> ...


 Sorry ,aber da wirste die Single-Trails den Königstuhl hochschieben müssen (2-fach !!).


----------



## Baumarktbomber (4. Januar 2011)

Ich finde den 2011er Reaction Race Rahmen durch den dezenten Schriftzug sehr gelungen. Nur schade, dass es den noch nicht als Rahmenkit gibt.


----------



## SingleLight (4. Januar 2011)

aber nicht bei der Übersetzung, außerdem wer schiebt den am meisten, das sind doch die 3-fach Fahrer


----------



## hype (4. Januar 2011)

@carofem

mit ner 26-36 übersetzung komm ich alles hoch.  
kraft und ausdauer sind vorhanden.
der einzigste nachteil ist, dass ich nicht ganz so schnell
wieder unten bin bei der 39-12.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (5. Januar 2011)

mal ne doofe Frage, kann man die 10fach Kurbel ohne Probleme mit einer 9fach Kette fahren?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Mo_88 (5. Januar 2011)

soweit ich weiß, sind die 10 fach kurbeln schmaler als die 9 fach kurbeln.
somit ist es eben nicht gewaehrleistet, dass die 9fach kette optimal auf den blaettern laeuft.

ist eben mehr spiel vorhanden, als es sein sollte


----------



## Rietz98 (19. Januar 2011)

Was habt ihr denn so verändert an eurem Reaction? Welchen Lenker habt ihr denn dran, falls nicht den Originalen? 
Welche Reifen empfehlt ihr?


----------



## Mo_88 (19. Januar 2011)

habe eigentlich alles so gelassen. (ausser pedale)

habe extra die Elixir CR variante genommen, da ich die bremse und die fox gabel unbedingt haben wollte.

habe mir jetzt aber als reifen keinen schwalbe mehr, sondern nen race king gekauft. hat in tests gut abgeschnitten und bekannte sind auch sehr zufrieden.
der RR hat nach 2500km aber trotzdem gut gehalten.
kann ich noch nen paar km fahren.
denke mal so 500 bis 800 gehen noch!

wollte erst noch den lnkr wchseln, aber ist doch kin problem so^^


----------



## unocz (19. Januar 2011)

Rietz98 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn so verändert an eurem Reaction? Welchen Lenker habt ihr denn dran, falls nicht den Originalen?
> Welche Reifen empfehlt ihr?




habe an meinem alles bis auf die laufräder geändert. die werden jetzt im februar aber auch dann glauben müssen.....
mit den reifen ist das so eine sache....ich persönlich fahre jetzt maxxis/aspen, hatte aber schon schwalbe, und conti...
kommt auch auf das einsatzgebiet an


----------



## carofem (19. Januar 2011)

hype schrieb:


> @carofem
> 
> mit ner 26-36 übersetzung komm ich alles hoch.
> kraft und ausdauer sind vorhanden.
> ...


 
Aha dann meld ich mich mal wenn das Wetter schöner (wärmer) ist dann machen wir mal ne Tour am Königstuhl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hype (19. Januar 2011)

geht klar. woher kommst du denn? bin schon seit dem 2.januar wieder regelmäßig oben. so eine schlammschlacht ist doch auch was schönes.

gruß alex.


----------



## Rietz98 (20. Januar 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> habe an meinem alles bis auf die laufräder geändert. die werden jetzt im februar aber auch dann glauben müssen.....
> mit den reifen ist das so eine sache....ich persönlich fahre jetzt maxxis/aspen, hatte aber schon schwalbe, und conti...
> kommt auch auf das einsatzgebiet an


 
Mich stören bei dem Reaction Team 2011 irgendwie die Reifen.
Dieses Grau kann ich schwer einschätzen, deshalb hab ich mich überlegt vielleicht andere draufzuziehen und dabewi an die Nobby Nic gedacht.
Mach das Sinn?


----------



## SingleLight (20. Januar 2011)

Ich habe nichts geändert, da ich ja nur den Rahmen hatte und alles vom altem Bike genommen habe, ich habe noch nie ein Rad von der Stange gekauft

Bei der Reifenwahl muss jeder selber raus finden was ihm liegt, das kann einige km und Jahre dauern, ich fahre nur Maxxis, da mich Schwalbe bis dato nie überzeugen konnte, andere fahren dann eben Conti usw.

MfG.
Chris


----------



## carofem (20. Januar 2011)

hype schrieb:


> geht klar. woher kommst du denn? bin schon seit dem 2.januar wieder regelmäßig oben. so eine schlammschlacht ist doch auch was schönes.
> 
> gruß alex.


 
Wohne sozusagen am Fusse des Königstuhls (Bammental).
Im Moment gurke ich noch im flachen Terrain rum aber so ab April meld ich mich mal bei dir .


----------



## maggo86 (15. Februar 2011)

Rietz98 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn so verändert an eurem Reaction? Welchen Lenker habt ihr denn dran, falls nicht den Originalen?
> Welche Reifen empfehlt ihr?



ich hab folgendes geändert:


lenker (syntace)
vorbau (syntace)
reifen+schläuche (rocket ron mit schwalbe xxlight)
kassette (recon titan)
kurbel+innenlager (truvativ noir 3.3)
kette (sram pc 991)
sattel+sattelstütze (selle italia slr und saso mekkem poc 15ti)
lrs (ztr alpine mit dt swiss 240s und sapim cx ray)


----------



## camembert (16. Februar 2011)

Sorry, jetzt bissl aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.

Ich könnte allerdings mal bitte eure Hilfe gebrauchen und zwar möchte ich mir ein Cube Reaction zulegen.

Allerdings hat der Händler, bei dem ich das Bike kaufen will, das Cube nur noch in Rahmenhöhe 18 da (ist ein 2010er Modell). Jetzt bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, da ich bei 1,82m eine Schrittlänge von 87/88cm habe. Wenn ich diesen Wert mit 0,226 (weiß nicht mehr genau wo ich diese Formel her habe, aber ich meine das macht man so;-)) komme ich auf einen Wert von 19,662, d.h. ich liege wohl zwischen 18 und 20.

Da der Laden nicht gerade um die Ecke ist, wollte ich vorher euch mal fragen was ihr mir empfehlen würde. Kurz zu meinem Fahrstil: ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Freak und stürze mich Kopfüber in den Hang;-) D.h. ich fahre zwar gerne mal Singletrails, aber halt auch mal Flachetappen oder normal im Wald.
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## mi2 (16. Februar 2011)

ich würd an deiner stelle das 20er nehmen


----------



## a-Cube-Biker (16. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre mit 1,78m/ 0,81m auch ein 20" Reaction.


----------



## Mo_88 (16. Februar 2011)

183/ 90

fahre nen 20" und das ist genau richtig!!!

nehme nicht das 18" das wird dir definitiv zu klein sein!


----------



## Groudon (16. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mit 1.85m und 90er SL ein 18" und ein 20" Reaction gehabt. Der 18" Rahmen war sehr sehr grenzwertig. Die Sattelstütze war bis zum Maximum herausgezogen und manchmal auch mehr. Hab mir dann einen 20"-Rahmen geholt und finde es auch optisch  besser. Habe nun bei der 410mm-Thomson mehr Luft nach oben. Also wenn du ohne schlechtes Gefühl fahren willst (hatte immer Angst, dass der Hebel zu groß sein könnte und irgendwann der Rahmen am Sattekrohr reißen könnte), nimm lieber den 20"-Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schland (16. Februar 2011)

1,85/88, auch 20". Passt perfekt.


----------



## icube (16. Februar 2011)

servus, ich hab ein nagelneues ungefahrens cube elite HPT 2009 zu verkaufen und weis aber nicht was ich fÃ¼r das ding noch verlangen kann, deswegen werf ichs einfach mal hier rein, vll kÃ¶nnt ihr mir weiter helfen! VK war 2999 â¬! oder vll kanns auch wer gebrauchen! 
gruÃ icube


----------



## Groudon (17. Februar 2011)

Ist zar kein Reaction, aber da es aus Titan ist... denke mal da ungefahren sind noch 2000â¬ locker drinnen. Aber das ist nur mal ne pauschale Aussage. Wobei ich so ein Ding nicht wirklich hergeben wÃ¼rde. ^^


----------



## icube (17. Februar 2011)

so jetz stehts im bikemarkt incl Fotos! wer interesse hat einfach mal ne pm, übern preis kann man reden  

gruß icube


----------



## Fredson (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

was haltet ihr von dem Angebot hier http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Aktionspreise-und-2010er-Modelle-!!!!!/Cube/MTB-Hardtail/Mountainbike-Cube-Reaction-GTC-Pro-2010/~kid406/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2060.htm? 

Eigtl wollte ich mir erst nen LTD PRO holen. Jetzt bin ich auf das Reaction GTC PRO gekommen. Ich wieg knapp 90 Kilo bei 188cm und 92cm Schrittlänge. Fahre gerne lange Touren, weniger Downhill. Ist die Ausstattung gut? Ist das GTC Reaction PRO mit seinem Carbonrahmen was längerlebiges für die Zukunft? Interessant finde ich auch das Red Bull AL 200 Factory http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/red-bull--al-200-factory-405547/aid:405549. Wobei mir das GTC PRO schon deutlich besser gefällt. Dafür ist es ja auch teurer und für mich als Student schon an der "Schmerzgrenze". Daher kommt das Reaction Team auch nicht in Frage, obwohl es einem Händler zufolge deutlich besser sein soll (bzgl Ausstattung und Gewicht) Was sagt ihr? Ist MHW ein guter Versand und gibt es bei der Montage des Reaction irgendwelche Besonderheiten. 

Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt,
Fredson


----------



## SingleLight (18. Februar 2011)

Schön aussehen tut es ja, aber mich würden die Bremsen, Laufräder stören, dazu kommt noch das "nur" eine Reba verbaut ist, nee SID würde besser passen, wenn Carbon dann schon mit den richtigen Anbauteilen.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## jengo78 (18. Februar 2011)

Hey Fredson,

ganz ehrlich!Ich finde das GTC ja recht hübsch aber die Ausstattung ist echt nur Mittelklasse.Carbon hin oder her!
Ich würde Dir in der Preisklasse lieber zu einem Alu-Reaction raten.Das Reaction Elixir habe ich mir auch geholt und ich hatte auch die Möglichkeit gehabt das Carbon zu holen.
Grunder Carbonrahmen ist nicht viel leichter als der Alu,FOX-Gabel mit LockOut,XT-Kurbel,Avid Elixir R(Geschmackssache)!Kannst ja auch das RX holen wenn Du die besser findest.


Viel Spaß mit dem Teil,egal welches!


----------



## andi_tool (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo Fredson,

geh' doch mal zu Deinem lokalen Händler und frag' dort nach, was das Reaction dort kosten soll.

Ich habe einen Preis bekommen, bei dem ich über den Kauf im Internet nicht mal im Ansatz nachgedacht habe (was ich aber sowieso nicht gemacht hätte).

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Mosombie (23. Februar 2011)

Der erste Ausritt nach dem Umbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (23. Februar 2011)

bis auf die pedale, sehr schön!


----------



## Mosombie (23. Februar 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> bis auf die pedale, sehr schön!



LOL beim letzten Bild waren sich alle einig dass andere Pedale an das Bike gehören - jetzt habe ich andere .......


----------



## unocz (23. Februar 2011)

ich finde halt das generell plattformpedale nicht zu nem racehardtail passen. aber das ist dann wohl geschmackssache


----------



## andi_tool (23. Februar 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> ich finde halt das generell plattformpedale nicht zu nem racehardtail passen. aber das ist dann wohl geschmackssache



da stimme ich Dir zu. Plattformpedale gehen gerade noch im Winter bei Glatteis oder tiefem Schnee. Aber sonst...


----------



## SingleLight (23. Februar 2011)

Ich finde noch das der Flaschenhalter samt Flasche billig wirken, aber sonst ein rotes Reaction was mir auch gefällt


----------



## Groudon (24. Februar 2011)

In 2 Wochen zeig ich euch mein Reaction mal mit neuem Laufradsatz, Kassette und Reifen. Da dürften gut 800gr fallen. =) Mal sehen, wie sich das dann im Rennen auswirkt und was das Ding am Ende komplett wiegt. Diese Saison kommt dann nur noch eine neue Carbonsattelstütze (wohl CB Cobalt 11). Denn dann muss erstmal gespart werden für Sommer usw. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (24. Februar 2011)

nich quatschen, bilder posten


----------



## Groudon (24. Februar 2011)

gestern erst bestellt ^^
*neu:*
LRS: N-Light Naben, Sapim D-Light Speichen, ZTR Alpine Felgen (~1400gr)
Kassette: 11-34 XTR 9f
Reifen: Continental X-King 2.0" SS
Schläuche: Continental Supersonic oder Schwalbe 14A XX

*alt:*
LRS: Mavic Crossride (~1900gr)
Kassette: 11-34 SLX 9f
Reifen: Continental MK 2.2 Prot. & SK 2.3 SS
Schläuche: Michelin Latex

*rechnerische Gewichtsersparnis:*
LRS: 500gr
Kassette: 70gr
Reifen: 200gr
Schläuche: 50gr
--------------------------
~800gr Ersparnis

Mal schauen, wieviel es am Ende werden. Mit neuen Schnellspannern kann ich evt. nochmals 50-100gr sparen.


----------



## unocz (24. Februar 2011)

klingt gut,
solltest also knapp unter 10 kommen


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. Februar 2011)

Please - ich suche das Reaction GTC Pro 20" Modell 2010 schwarz /weiss. Sollte jemand in Erfahrung bringen wer eins verkauft bin ich sehr dankbar.

Gruss


----------



## Groudon (2. März 2011)

so, mein neuer =) am SO vlt auch mal im Bike und draußen zu bestaunen


----------



## Silvermoon (2. März 2011)

Also, Jungs, jetzt zeig ich Euch auch mal mein kleines Schwarzes in Eurem "Cube Reaction Thread" - aber wehe es macht sich einer wegen der Rahmengröße lustig 

Das ist mein Cube Reaction Selbstaufbau:





Rahmen ist 14" (lacht da gerade einer???)
Rock Shox Reba SL 100mm
kompl. XT-Gruppe, 3 x 10-fach
(Innenlager hab ich beim Händler einpressen lassen, sowie den Steuersatz, weil semi-integriert)
Avid Elixir 5 180mm/160mm Scheibenbremse 
American Classic LRS (ist erst seit ein paar Tagen drauf  - vorher Mavic Crossride) mit Schwalbes Rocket Ron Evo 2.1
Sattelstüze ist von Contec, Vorbau 70mm von Pro und der Lenker ist ein Race Face "evolve" Flatbar
... ansonsten noch so ein paar weiße Blingblings wie Schnellspanner und Sattelklemme (musste sein )
Von dem ursprünglichen Anfangsgewicht von 11,3kg ist es jetzt, dank anderer Laufräder, auf 10,7kg abgespeckt.

Rahmen und Teile hatte ich mir im Dezember in einem Wahn des Selbstversuches "Selbstaufbau für Jedefrau" zusammengesucht und im Januar war´s dann endlich fertiggestellt. Bis auf das Einpressen der Lager, alles selbstgeschraubt. Letztendlich noch die Bremsleitungen beim Fachmann kürzen lassen und dort "TÜV" prüfen lassen . Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie zu niedrig angebrachter Umwerfer, zu hoch liegendes Schaltröllchen oder Kassette nicht *fest* genug angezogen, war es soweit in Ordnung. War doch gar nicht so schwer - beim nächsten Mal weiß frau es ja


----------



## Milan0 (3. März 2011)

14" ist ja echt schnuckelig


----------



## r19andre (3. März 2011)

wie süß...... 

schickes Teil


----------



## Friendsofmine (3. März 2011)

Wie niedlich der Kleine. Musst mit ihm mal auf den Spielplatz gehen.........


----------



## Themeankitty (3. März 2011)

Süßes Bike   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Richtig putzig, das kleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (3. März 2011)

.......und nicht die Flasche vergessen.


----------



## xerto (3. März 2011)

Iss doch jetzt gut....


----------



## Silvermoon (4. März 2011)

Jungs halt


----------



## andi_tool (4. März 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Also, Jungs, jetzt zeig ich Euch auch mal mein kleines Schwarzes in Eurem "Cube Reaction Thread" - aber wehe es macht sich einer wegen der Rahmengröße lustig
> 
> Das ist mein Cube Reaction Selbstaufbau:
> 
> ...



würde sich bei meinem 16" bestimmt wohl fühlen...


----------



## Blitzcrieg (6. März 2011)

Gibts zwar nu schon im CC Bilder-Trhead, aber hier nochmal zur Vollständigkeit...

Mein 2010er Cube Reaction Elixir R.
Heut mal ein paar Bilder geknippst bei dem schönen Wetter. Etwas wärmere Temperaturen dürfen aber jetzt ruhig mal kommen.

Die Klingel kommt noch ab, als Ersatz hab ich heut' erstmal Captn' Sharky drangebaut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ja ich weiß, matter Rahmen und glänzende Anbauteile. Ich muss halt auf  den Taler kucken und habs so genommen wie es meiner Brieftasche am  besten passte. Mich stört es kaum, aber der Optik-Perfektionismus is  hier ja scheinbar sehr groß geschrieben. Trotzdem wollte ich euch das  Raderl nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## unocz (6. März 2011)

sehr nett


----------



## Baumarktbomber (7. März 2011)

Finde die Idee mit dem Cocaine Schriftzug recht witzig. Aber wenn schon Cocaine, dann eim komplett weißes Reaction.


----------



## Groudon (8. März 2011)




----------



## unocz (8. März 2011)

nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blitzcrieg (12. März 2011)

nettes Reaction, das blaue hat mich vorm Kauf auch gereizt, fand das mattschwarz aber letztlich irgendwie böser...

Wo hast du die Bilder gemacht? Chemnitz steht bei dir als Wohnort, sind die Bilder auch von dort?

Wen es interessiert, meine Bilder sind aus Wuppertal, genauer gesagt dem Arboretum "Burgholz". Hier im Bergisch Land gibts echt lohnenswerte Strecken. Zum Biken ist es echt nicht schlecht hier. Klar, keine Alpen und auch kein Schwarzwald, aber schon sehr nett. Burgholz, Solingen Burg/Sengbach Talsperre, Oberbergischer Kreis...


----------



## Groudon (12. März 2011)

Ja, die Bilder sind aus dem Rabensteiner Wald bei Chemnitz. Dort findet auch das Heavy24 statt.


----------



## Themeankitty (15. März 2011)

Postet doch bitte mal Bilder der 2011 Reaction Modelle(natürlich nur die, die eins haben)
Möchte Bilder sehen
MfG


----------



## andi_tool (16. März 2011)




----------



## Silvermoon (16. März 2011)

@andi_tool:

Ist das ein 2011er????

Wow, sieht auch nicht übel aus - besonders die blauen Akzente. Echt hübsch 
Bin ja schon neidisch, aber meins ist auch schön  - nur halt klein...


----------



## Mo_88 (16. März 2011)

muesste das reaction team 2011 sein.
sieht sehr gut aus! schoenes bike haste!

was is das fuer ne groeße?
18"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (16. März 2011)

@silvermoon,
yepp, ist ein 2011er Modell - ein Reaction Team. Habe ich seit 01.12.2010 und schon über 400 km runter 

@Mo_88,
solche Riesenrahmen fahre ich nicht. Ist ein 16"

Und ja, optisch ist das ein echter Eyecatcher, da gibt's nix zu rütteln...


----------



## hype (17. März 2011)

hi,

hier mal mein reaction von 2011. ist nur der 2011er reaction race rahmen und den rest habe ich mir selbst zusammen gestellt. das bild zeigt das rad direkt nach der montage ende dezember 2010 in der winteraustattung. jetzt ist ein neuer lenker, vorbau, nobby nic's, ein kürzeres (mittleres) schaltwerk drauf und der gabelschaft wurde gekürzt. muß es mal wieder "richtig" putzen und dann kommen die neuen bilder rein.






gruß


----------



## Mo_88 (17. März 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> @silvermoon,
> yepp, ist ein 2011er Modell - ein Reaction Team. Habe ich seit 01.12.2010 und schon über 400 km runter
> 
> @Mo_88,
> ...



riesenrahmen... haha 

hab dieses jahr auch frueh angefangen
die erste tour war am 07.01.2011 und habe nun auch knappe 450km runter.

im mai gehts nach malle zum radfahren, jedoch mim RR



hype schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hier mal mein reaction von 2011. ist nur der 2011er reaction race rahmen und den rest habe ich mir selbst zusammen gestellt. das bild zeigt das rad direkt nach der montage ende dezember 2010 in der winteraustattung. jetzt ist ein neuer lenker, vorbau, nobby nic's, ein kürzeres (mittleres) schaltwerk drauf und der gabelschaft wurde gekürzt. muß es mal wieder "richtig" putzen und dann kommen die neuen bilder rein.
> 
> ...



sehr gutaussehend.
nen weiteres beispiel, dass schwarze bikes nicht alle gleich aussehen


----------



## steve81 (18. März 2011)

hype schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hier mal mein reaction von 2011. ist nur der 2011er reaction race rahmen und den rest habe ich mir selbst zusammen gestellt. das bild zeigt das rad direkt nach der montage ende dezember 2010 in der winteraustattung. jetzt ist ein neuer lenker, vorbau, nobby nic's, ein kürzeres (mittleres) schaltwerk drauf und der gabelschaft wurde gekürzt. muß es mal wieder "richtig" putzen und dann kommen die neuen bilder rein.
> 
> ...



Das Teil ist so lässig!


----------



## jojo456 (20. März 2011)




----------



## Neo_78 (23. März 2011)

So heute geholt 
Freu mich auf die erste Fahrt morgen.


----------



## andi_tool (23. März 2011)

Neo_78 schrieb:


> So heute geholt
> Freu mich auf die erste Fahrt morgen.



ist auch das Team? Du wirst es lieben - fährt sich klasse. Wobei ich noch nicht wirklich im Gelände war, aber schon einige Uphills gefahren bin.


----------



## unocz (24. März 2011)

aber schöner wäre es wenn wir hier kein katalog bild sehen würden !!!


----------



## Neo_78 (24. März 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> aber schöner wäre es wenn wir hier kein katalog bild sehen würden !!!


 

Kein Problem wollte nur gestern kein Foto machen. 
Heute gleich eine Runde gefahren. Kann man schon ganz schön Gas geben. Bergab allerdings macht das Stereo schon mehr Spaß 

Super Rad kann ich nur sagen. 









Gruß Neo


----------



## Themeankitty (25. März 2011)

Neo_78 schrieb:


> Kein Problem wollte nur gestern kein Foto machen.
> Heute gleich eine Runde gefahren. Kann man schon ganz schön Gas geben. Bergab allerdings macht das Stereo schon mehr Spaß
> 
> Super Rad kann ich nur sagen.
> ...





SEHR NICE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jengo78 (27. März 2011)

Hey Leute ich brauch mal Eure Hilfe.

*Ich würde gerne den 20mm Steuersatzdeckel vom FSA Orbit Z gegen einen mit nur 5mm tauschen.Hat zufällig jemand einen zu hause liegen, welchen Er mir verkaufen könnte?*

Wäre echt froh wenn das klappen würde.


----------



## Gotwald1 (28. März 2011)

hallo leute

habe mich nun nach 3 wöchigem hin und her für das reaction gtc team entschieden.
lange hats gedauert bis sich der carbon- gegen den alurahmen durchgesetzt hatte.
beim händler war noch das reaction SL im hinterkopf, da aber nicht verfügbar wurde
es das GTC team das von anfang an der eye catcher war.
bin nun gespannt auf die erst ausfahrt am Wochenende, und ich hoffe das ich den Griff
zum Carbon nicht bereuen muss.
Bild folgt sobald das bike da ist.
gruß
sam


----------



## unocz (28. März 2011)

wir sind gespannt!


----------



## ZJGuy (31. März 2011)

und hier der Schocker:




siehe auch im Anhang

Ok ok, nur ruhig Blut ... 

Ist nur der "Touring - Mode", wenn ich mit Sohnemann, Gepäcktaschen und Monowheel Anhänger unterwegs bin.

Ist schon wieder abmontiert, geht ganz schnell.

Ich wollte mir eigentlich als Tourer ein LTD holen, aber das war als 2010 Modell nicht mehr da. Reaction geht aber auch, ist halt auch ein schneller Flitzer für den Gepäcktransport ...


----------



## Stollen-Bandit (1. April 2011)

Hey,

auf den ersten Blick traf mich grad der Schock! Hast Du schon einmal einen 
Ferrari mit Dachgepäckträger und Anhängerkupplung gesehen? Aber für Touren mit den Kid's isset entschuldigt, kenn ich!

Gruß,

SB!


----------



## unocz (1. April 2011)

armes reaction  

hier dann mal wieder meins


----------



## Snevern (1. April 2011)

Jemand von Cube Reaction GTC fahrer Intresse an eine Nagelneue Fox Federgabel ??

Die Gabel stammt aus ein Elite HPC SL 2-Fach und hat einen tapert Gabelschaft und die neue super terralogic Technik, und Fit Dämpfung!!

Naja wenn Intresse besteht meldet euch, wenn nicht dann nicht.

Gruß Arne


----------



## Themeankitty (2. April 2011)

So hier ist meine Reaction mal wieder


----------



## StevieRocker (2. April 2011)

leicht gepimtes REACTION


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (7. April 2011)

Ich les zwar mit, aber gezeigt hab ich glaub ich noch nix





Reifen sind mittlerweile ersetzt..


----------



## unocz (7. April 2011)

schönes ding


----------



## Themeankitty (7. April 2011)

So heute  Kösseine


----------



## Friendsofmine (7. April 2011)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> und hier der Schocker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Sattel istja mal der absolute Bringer. Voll Amazing das Bike.....


----------



## Bleibdoof (7. April 2011)

Moin zusammen, 

ich warte derzeit auf mein Reaction Pro, das übernächste Woche ankommen soll. Es soll mein gestohlenes Cube LTD Race 2010 ersetzen (Versicherung sei Dank). 

Durch die Bilder von Neos Reaction Team bin ich drüber gestolpert, dass dort eine Formula RX tune verbaut ist. Wisst ihr was der Unterschied zu der "normalen" RX am Pro ist? Eine gewichtsreduzierte Variante oder sowas? Habe nichts dazu gefunden. Nur mittelmäßíg Gutes zur normalen RX. Die kenne ich ja nun aber und es war bei mir nicht sooo schlimm, dass sie ein Ausschlusskriterium gewesen wäre.

Edit: Oder hat man bei der "Tune" die Möglichkeit den Druckpunkt zu verstellen?


----------



## Ensi (11. April 2011)

Laut Cube selbst ist am Reaction Pro das stinknormale 2011er Modell der Formula RX verbaut. Hab auch schon eines im Laden stehen sehen und da war auch die "normale" Formula Rx 2011 dran.
Die Rx Tune hat noch das FCS-System (Druckpunktverstellung), soweit ich das gesehen hab.
Die Tune is aber nur am Elite HPC Pro, Elite HPT, Reaction Team und am Reaction GTC Team dran.
Ich hoff, soweit alle Klarheiten beseitigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleibdoof (12. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort, auf die Druckpunktverstellung kann ich verzichten


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. April 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ich les zwar mit, aber gezeigt hab ich glaub ich noch nix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einfach ein schönes Bike. Farbe gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. April 2011)

naja "farbe" ...  aber ne ich mags auch, gerade weils so schlicht ist und etwas eleganz ausstrahlt.

in aktion:


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. April 2011)

Der Fahrer mit der Startnummer 406 soll ja ein richtiges "Biketier" sein. Kam sogar ne Meldung letztens in der Tagesschau.......


----------



## bastischaefer (12. April 2011)

Ich guck mal, dass ich noch ein paar bessere Fotos mach.



Ist direkt nach dem Rahmenwechsel aufgenommen worden.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Der Fahrer mit der Startnummer 406 soll ja ein richtiges "Biketier" sein. Kam sogar ne Meldung letztens in der Tagesschau.......



soso


----------



## Friendsofmine (20. April 2011)

Da der Reaction Thread auf Seite zwei abgesackt ist, werd ich mal mein Rad vor der "Umbauphase" zeigen und hoffen das ich hier aufgenommen werde und "wir" wieder auf Seite eins zu finden sind.

Sorry- Fotoquali Beschwerden bitte an Steve Jobs oder einem Chinesen.....


----------



## benden (22. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Da der Reaction Thread auf Seite zwei abgesackt ist, werd ich mal mein Rad vor der "Umbauphase" zeigen und hoffen das ich hier aufgenommen werde und "wir" wieder auf Seite eins zu finden sind.
> 
> Sorry- Fotoquali Beschwerden bitte an Steve Jobs oder einem Chinesen.....



Schönes Bike - auch vor dem Umbau! Ist das ein 20" Rahmen?
Ich steh kurz vor dem Kauf eines Reaction GTC Team und weiß mit meinen 1,79m und Schrittlänge von 83 immernoch nicht welchen Rahmen (18" oder 20").
Mein Limited Race war ein 20" - hab aber den Vorbau verkürzt, weil mir das sonst zu gestreckt war...


----------



## andi_tool (22. April 2011)

so, gestern abend war ich Biken mit einem Freund und habe das Reaction mal etwas ausführlicher getestet.

In Singletrails echte Sahne. Ich bin Trails durchgefahren, wo ich früher immer mal wieder abgestiegen wäre und geschoben hätte. Und das ganze dann schnell dazu (zumindest aus meiner Sicht)


----------



## Mo_88 (22. April 2011)

benden schrieb:


> Ich steh kurz vor dem Kauf eines Reaction GTC Team und weiß mit meinen 1,79m und Schrittlänge von 83 immernoch nicht welchen Rahmen (18" oder 20").
> Mein Limited Race war ein 20" - hab aber den Vorbau verkürzt, weil mir das sonst zu gestreckt war...



habe ne koerpergroeße von 1,83 und ne schrittlaenge von 90cm.
(hab lange beine)

habe nen reaction elixir cr 2010 in 20".
fuer mich die perfekte groeße.
der sattel ist aber auch weit raus, habe noch 1cm bis zur haltemarkierung. aber nen groeßeren rahmen wuerde ich nicht fahren wollen.

denke fuer dich wird 18" das passende sein!

vorbau ist dann sowieso feintuning.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benden (22. April 2011)

Mo_88 schrieb:


> habe ne koerpergroeße von 1,83 und ne schrittlaenge von 90cm.
> (hab lange beine)
> 
> habe nen reaction elixir cr 2010 in 20".
> ...



Hab eben mal die Geometrie zwischen den Limited Rahmen und dem GTC Reaction Rahmen verglichen - beim Seat Tube sind da schon 3cm Unterschied - das heißt es ist schon ein kleiberer Rahmen als mein Alu beim Race...
Werde wohl wieder den 20" nehmen und den Vorbau auf 90 holen - dann passt das schon.


----------



## Friendsofmine (23. April 2011)

benden schrieb:


> Schönes Bike - auch vor dem Umbau! Ist das ein 20" Rahmen?
> Ich steh kurz vor dem Kauf eines Reaction GTC Team und weiß mit meinen 1,79m und Schrittlänge von 83 immernoch nicht welchen Rahmen (18" oder 20").
> Mein Limited Race war ein 20" - hab aber den Vorbau verkürzt, weil mir das sonst zu gestreckt war...



JA - ist ein 20" - hab aber irre schmerzen weil der original Vorbau viel zu lang ist. Bin 1,82 und der Vorbau ist ein 130er.
Werd den Lenker Sattelstütze und Sattel ändern........dann ist es perfect. Tolles Teil - der Rahmen ist wahnsinn- hab noch nichts besseres gefahren. Optic & Verarbeitung sind absolute Sonderklasse.
Werd mal die Saison so fahren und eventuell im Herbst einen DT Swiss LRS verbauen.
Beim GTC kannst du keinen fehler machen, ausser du kaufst keinen.


----------



## benden (23. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> JA - ist ein 20" - hab aber irre schmerzen weil der original Vorbau viel zu lang ist. Bin 1,82 und der Vorbau ist ein 130er.
> Werd den Lenker Sattelstütze und Sattel ändern........dann ist es perfect. Tolles Teil - der Rahmen ist wahnsinn- hab noch nichts besseres gefahren. Optic & Verarbeitung sind absolute Sonderklasse.
> Werd mal die Saison so fahren und eventuell im Herbst einen DT Swiss LRS verbauen.
> Beim GTC kannst du keinen fehler machen, ausser du kaufst keinen.


 Ich werd wohl auch das 20"nehmen. Werd mal fragen ob die Vorbauten bei nem 16" oder 18" kürzer sind und dann einen bestellen... Kannst du vielleicht noch ein paar schöne Bilder machen? Kenn nur das Pro in Live und hab das Team noch nicht gesehen... Gruss Ben


----------



## Friendsofmine (23. April 2011)

Sorry- aber das ist das GTC Pro. Das Team hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Den Vorbau tauscht eigentlich jeder gute Händler gegen einen kurzen aus.

Sonst kann man beim GTC überhaupt nix falsch machen. Top Bike .....ever!


----------



## benden (24. April 2011)

Neo_78 schrieb:


> Kein Problem wollte nur gestern kein Foto machen.
> Heute gleich eine Runde gefahren. Kann man schon ganz schön Gas geben. Bergab allerdings macht das Stereo schon mehr Spaß
> 
> Super Rad kann ich nur sagen.
> ...



Hey Neo,
ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf des GTC Team - habe aber leider noch keins in Realität gesehen. Kannst du vielleicht mal noch das ein oder andere schöne Foto machen?
Was hast du für eine Rahmengröße gewählt (bei welcher Körpergröße)?
Gruß und Dank!


----------



## Neo_78 (25. April 2011)

Hallo Benden,

Ich Garantiere Dir, dass Du auf jeden Fall kein Fehlkauf machst. Ich bin so begeistert von dem Rad das ich es gar nicht sagen kann wie sehr. Der Vortrieb ist super! Die Bremsen sind ein wenig laut aber sonst ist alles super. Ich schau mal das ich Dir noch ein paar Fotos zukommen lasse bzw. hier Poste. Ich übrigens 1.73 groß und habe den Rahmen in 18 Zoll gewählt. 
Gruß Dirk


----------



## benden (25. April 2011)

Neo_78 schrieb:


> Hallo Benden,
> 
> Ich Garantiere Dir, dass Du auf jeden Fall kein Fehlkauf machst. Ich bin so begeistert von dem Rad das ich es gar nicht sagen kann wie sehr. Der Vortrieb ist super! Die Bremsen sind ein wenig laut aber sonst ist alles super. Ich schau mal das ich Dir noch ein paar Fotos zukommen lasse bzw. hier Poste. Ich übrigens 1.73 groß und habe den Rahmen in 18 Zoll gewählt.
> Gruß Dirk



Klasse! OK - du bist also noch ein paar Zentimeter kleiner als ich - die Sattelstütze ist aber schon recht weit ausgefahren...
Ich weiß wirklich nicht ob 18" oder 20"...
Wie lang ist denn der Vorbau beim 18"? 
Freu mich schon auf die Bilder!
Gruß


----------



## Friendsofmine (25. April 2011)

Auf dem 20" ist ein 130er Syntace verbaut. Für mich - bei 1,82 - eindeutig zu lang. Da liegst du wie auf einer Zeitfahrmaschiene drauf. Hast dadurch nat. ultra Racingperformance- aber entspannt - ist anders.
Der 18" Rahmen wird ein 120er Vorbau haben.


----------



## Thorstenb (25. April 2011)

Abend,

ich kann eure Hilfe gebrauchen. Und zwar möchte ich mir das cube reaction gtc pro zulegen.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Carbonrahmen gemacht?
Also von wegen Haltbarkeit etc?

Bzw. vieleicht auch einfach mit den anderen reaction carbonrahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (25. April 2011)

Hab das genannte seit Jan. 2011. Ich muss sagen das ich bis jetzt nichts besseres unter dem Hintern hatte. Die Steifigkeit des Rahmens ist enorm, dazu kommt das perfekte Finish von Cube.
Wenn CC und überwiegend Strasse gefahren wird ist er top. Für alles andere würde ich das Stereo empfehlen.
Die Cube fallen etwas kleiner aus , einfach probesitzen und nehmen was passt - kaufen.

Wenn man mit dem Bike keine Faxen macht, wird der ewig halten. Kann ich dir aber erst in ca. 10 Jahren sagen.


----------



## bastischaefer (25. April 2011)

So...wie schon vor einiger Zeit versprochen nun mal ein paar ordentliche Bilder von meinem Selbstaufbau:












Bin noch am Überlegen, welche Gabel ich verbauen soll. Die Auswahl ist bei nem Fahrergewicht von knapp 100kg doch etwas eingeschränkt, was Leichtgewicht und Stabilität betrifft


----------



## Thorstenb (25. April 2011)

Danke! Das klingt doch schon einmal fein.

Einsatzgebiet liegt zum einen auf der Straße klar. Denke Cross Country Bereich wäre das nächste und hierfür würde es überwiegend genutzt werden. Hier fängt der Spaß erst richtig an. 
Komme nicht aus dem Mountenbikebereich, aber nach den Bilder aus dem CC Forum wäre das genau mein Ding. Außerdem will ich mal an einen 24 Std Rennen etc. teilnehmen. 

Daher bin ich schon sehr überzeugt von dem Bike und denke das es für meine Einsatzzwecke das richtige wäre. sportlich bis sehr sportliches Fahren  
Wenn es dann irgendwann mal soweit ist, das ich "ganz" schwere Strecken fahre wird sich ein Fully angeschafft.


----------



## Friendsofmine (25. April 2011)

Ja. So hab ich das auch gemacht. Mit dem GTC kann man eigentlich nur schnell fahren, da es schon ein sehr geringes Gewicht hat und unheimlich abgeht. 
Tolles Bike. Meiner Meinung ein Meilenstein von Cube mit dem Stereo.

Viel Spass


----------



## jammerlappen (26. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollt mal fragen, was ein 2006er Reaction K18 in 16" mit aufgewerteten Laufrädern (XT-32-Loch-Naben, Sapimspeichen und Helix-Fusion-Felgen), mit geserviceter Gabel und technisch einwandfreiem Zustand wert wäre.
Ich hab keinen blassen, was man hier veranschlagen könnte. Das Rad wiegt um die 10kg mit Latex-Schläuchen und leichten Mänteln...

Danke Euch und Gruß


----------



## Friendsofmine (26. April 2011)

Musst mal die Bucht bei den Modellen beobachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (26. April 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollt mal fragen, was ein 2006er Reaction K18 in 16" mit aufgewerteten Laufrädern (XT-32-Loch-Naben, Sapimspeichen und Helix-Fusion-Felgen), mit geserviceter Gabel und technisch einwandfreiem Zustand wert wäre.
> Ich hab keinen blassen, was man hier veranschlagen könnte. Das Rad wiegt um die 10kg mit Latex-Schläuchen und leichten Mänteln...
> ...



was für komponeten ???
mehr details bitte !


----------



## jammerlappen (26. April 2011)

> was für komponeten ???
> mehr details bitte !



Rock Shox Reba Race mit Poploc 85-115mm
Syntace F109
Syntace Duraflite
Formula K18
Ergon Griffe mit Barends
Gripshift oder (wenn gewünscht XT Trigger)
SPD-520 Pedalen
XT-Kurbel 3-Fach
XT-Kassette mit 28 oder 32 Zähnen
XT-Schaltwerk
Vorne NN 2.4
Hinten Race King in 2.2 
Müschelängg Latexschläuche
Fi:zik Aliante und die hauseigene Stütze

Der Rahmen ist Black Anodized - danke nochmal (die Bucht liefert nix verwertbares...)!!!


----------



## unocz (26. April 2011)

mit viel glÃ¼ck tausend euro, tendiere aber eher zu 700-800â¬


----------



## Friendsofmine (26. April 2011)

1000 ??

Eher was in der Region 700 . Im Moment gibt es ein Reaction GTC für 1200 bei eGay.


----------



## Themeankitty (27. April 2011)

Nee Leute, mehr als 500â¬ sind da nicht drinne!!


----------



## Friendsofmine (27. April 2011)

Echt so wenig ?


----------



## Themeankitty (27. April 2011)

@jammerlappen  Probiers doch mal bei ebay Kleinanzeigen oder hier im BikeMarkt. Dann siehst du doch was  noch so geht.


----------



## Friendsofmine (27. April 2011)

Hä....? Ist nicht mein Bike.


----------



## Mo_88 (27. April 2011)

gehoert jammerlappen.

aber themeankitty hat schon recht.
man bekommt schon neue 2010er oder 2011 in aehnlicher ausstattung fuer 1100 bis 1200.

dieses hier ist schon 4 jahre alt und wurde, ich gehe mal davon aus, auch gefahren^^

somit kommt es mit 500 eher hin.
setz es vll mit 700 an und probier dein glueck.
wieso auch nicht.

ansonsten, runter kannste immer gehen!


----------



## Themeankitty (27. April 2011)

Ich denk mein Reaction K18 2008 ist noch mind.700â¬ Wert. Bin weniger als 1000KM damit gefahren und ist sehr gepflegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (27. April 2011)

Leider ist das was es dir Wert ist und was du dafür bezahlt bekommst, immer so eine sache......


----------



## Themeankitty (27. April 2011)

Da hast du recht. Anfang August verkauf ich es  will ich mir ein 2011 Stereo Team holen will.


----------



## Friendsofmine (27. April 2011)

Oohhhh - das hätt ich auch gern.


----------



## Themeankitty (27. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Oohhhh - das hätt ich auch gern.




Aber bis dahin ist es noch ein weiter weg, denn als Schüler kann ich mir das so nicht leisten.Deshalb brauch ich einen Ferienjob;muss das Reaction verkaufen und brauch Prozente von Nachbarn(Cube Mitarbieter).


----------



## Friendsofmine (27. April 2011)

Dann drück ich dir feste die Daumen das das was wird.

Ist das Stereo das grün-schwarze ? Das sieht Rattenscharf aus.


----------



## Themeankitty (27. April 2011)

Das wäre das Stereo Race , aber ich werd mir(wahrscheinlich) "nur" das Stereo Team holen.


----------



## Ensi (27. April 2011)

Das Stereo is natürlich auch was feines, ich liebäugel ja schon ne weile  mit dem 2010er Stereo TheOne... Allerdings komm ich dann in die  missliche Lage, jedesmal entscheiden zu müssen, welches Bike ich denn  jetzt fahren will...

Hier mal mein Reaction Rx:


----------



## Themeankitty (27. April 2011)

@ Ensi Schick,Schick


----------



## mtb46 (27. April 2011)

Guten Abend,
ich habe ein gebrauchtes Reaction bekommen aber leider mit einer eingebauten RS Recon^^ Könnt ihr mir vielleicht im angehängten Bild einzeichnen wo/wie ich im eingebauten Zustand die Schaftlänge messen kann. Habe schon die SuFu benutzt aber da ist das nie bildlich beschrieben. Mein Problem ist, wo ich genau am Vorbau messen muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (27. April 2011)

@ mtb46  Schraub doch mal deinen Vorbau ab. Dann kannst du messen


----------



## jammerlappen (28. April 2011)

Den Schritt Reaction => Stereo hab ich ja schon hinter mir 

Meine Prioritäten haben sich verschoben und mein Rücken ist auch keine 18 mehr. Ich bin nach wie vor begeistert, was für ne Rennziege das Reaction is. Nur auf ner langen Tour mit Rucksack bekomm ich Probleme 

Und da meine Freundin mit dem Reaction mittlerweile Kreise um mich rumfährt bergauf, will ich es verscherbeln und sie soll sich nen (hoffentlich 15kg) Fully holen. 

Aber das Reaction hat halt nen Wert für mich und wird bald für 800,- innen Bikemarkt gehen...


----------



## Themeankitty (28. April 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Den Schritt Reaction => Stereo hab ich ja schon hinter mir
> 
> Meine Prioritäten haben sich verschoben und mein Rücken ist auch keine 18 mehr. Ich bin nach wie vor begeistert, was für ne Rennziege das Reaction is. Nur auf ner langen Tour mit Rucksack bekomm ich Probleme
> 
> ...




Mir gehts genau so wie dir. Auf längeren Touren bekomm ich immer Nackenschmerzen auf dem Reaction.Hab schon den kürzeren und steileren Vorbau dran,aber hab immer noch Probleme.
Letzten Donnerstag hab ich mir für einen halben Tag ein Stereo Team 2011 ausgeliehen. Ich war sofort begeistert,denn das fährt sich sowohl bergauf alsauch bergab erste Sahne.


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. April 2011)

weiß ned was ihr habt mein nacken ist frische 17 und fühlt sich auf beidenm, sowohl stereo, als auch reaction seeehr wohl  egal ob 500 oder 2500hm. Reaction ist mein wettkampfsrad und für ausfahrten mit den richtigen leuten (und natürlich auch in der vorbereitung) und mein stereo ist MEIN rad...heißt mit dem ding fahr ich alles, immer und gerne. aufgebaut als enduro benutzs ichs für grundlage, training, spaß, bergabskills, vorbereitung...genau richtig. Und probleme zu entscheiden was ich fahr hab ich dabei gewiss nicht  ah und falls man sich jetzt fragt wie das "der arme schüler" finanziert bekommt....nebenjob im bikeladen.  soooooo.... alles wölkchen

Stereo Custom ´11






Reaction Custom ´10






ich setz mich dann mal aufs reaction


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. April 2011)

Schöne Bikes - ohne Farbe - wie du sagst.

Bin auch schwer am überlegen, nach dem
 Racer ein Stereo zu holen. Für alle Lebenslagen sozusagen.

Was kostet ca. so ein Stereo Rahmen von 09-10  gebraucht?


----------



## Mo_88 (28. April 2011)

hier sind 3 drin, die von '08 sind
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikema...erpage=24&sort=1&stype=&limit=&cat=76&ppuser=

hier ging einer in der bucht weg ('09er)
http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-Stereo-Rahm...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item20b89022fa

denke mal, dass du mit fuer nen rahmen tretlager/ kurbel und daempfer bei nem 09er/ 10er modell noch an die 700 - 900 euro bezahlen musst.
je nach zusand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (28. April 2011)

Da bekomme ich ja gleich Atemnot,und werd es auf Winter verschieben. Bei den Preise.....


----------



## Mo_88 (28. April 2011)

denke auch, dass es sich im winter eher lohnt.
da gehen die preise etwas in den keller und du hast noch ne schoene saison mit deinem reaction vor dir


----------



## psycho_dmr (28. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da hier anscheinend schon ein paar solche Fragen drin sind, stelle ich meine auch mal hier 

Also, ich habe ein Reaction XT '08er und bin mit dem Bike total zufrieden. Es fährt sich geil und ist so richtig schön agil. Ich las hier irgendwo "Rennzicke" und finde den Begriff ziemlich passend 

Ein kleines Manko habe ich allerdings, was aber nicht am Bike selber liegt. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich einen zu kleinen Rahmen habe. Manchmal fühlt es sich irgendwie so an, als wäre minimal größeres Bike besser.
Mein Rahmen ist 18", bei 185cm Körpergröße und 85cm Schritthöhe. Mit 12cm Lenkervorsatz und nach hinten gebogener Sattelstange taugt es für mich trotzdem gerade so, irgendwie hänge ich aber durch den langen Lenkervorsatz gefühlt n bissl arg überm Vorderrad und gleichzeitig sind die Pedale arg weit vorm Sattel.

Jetzt habe ich die glückliche Situation, dass ich meine Freundin (zwischen 165 und 170cm, Schritthöhe find ich noch raus) zum biken überzeugen konnte und sie mit dem Gedanken spielt es mir "abzukaufen" (ist mehr ein symbolischer akt). 

Daher Teil 1 meiner Frage, kann sie nen 18" Rahmen überhaupt fahren? Sie saß drauf und fühlte sich recht wohl, allerdings bezweifle ich, dass sie wirklich weiß, wie sie das einzuschätzen hat. Und auch wenn die Teile des Bikes nach wie vor besser sind als vergleichbare neue Bikes, das bringt ja nix, wenn sie am Ende nicht mit klar kommt Ich würde ihr auf jeden Fall nen kürzeren Lenkervorsatz einbauen lassen und eine gerade Sattelstange, aber reicht das?

Teil 2 meiner Frage ist, was das gute Ding noch Wert ist? Ich bin damit in 2 Jahren (habs erst '09 gekauft) gute 1000km gefahren, also nicht so arg viel. Ich denke 800-1000 würde ich schon noch dafür haben wollen. (evtl. wäre auch interessant, was ich normal noch für das Teil bekommen kann, das ist ja teilweise nicht das gleiche, wie der Restwert) Auch um damit mein neues zu finanzieren. 

Womit wir zu Teil 3 meiner Frage kommen, welches Nachfolgermodell soll ich mir holen? Ich liebäugel ja mit dem Reaction GTC SL '11, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob Carbon wirklich so ne gute Idee ist. Zumal es ja nur 500g leichter ist, als das normale SL 
Mir wurde von anderen erzählt, dass ihre Carbongabeln nach Umfallen des Bikes kaputt waren usw., kann sowas bei "heutigen" Carbonrahmen noch passieren?

Außerdem, stimmt mein gequatsche hier? Oder bin ich am Ende mitm 20" Rahmen auch nicht besser bedient, und meine Freundin sollte sich lieber für 800 nen neues Bike kaufen? Oder wäre 20" für mich zwar gut, aber 18" für meine Freundin viel zu groß und ich sollte das alte lieber woanders verkaufen, mir ein 20" kaufen und meiner Freundin für 800 ein neues Bike kaufen? (letzteres glaube ich fast, oder?)

Was sagt ihr? Wäre über ein paar Meinungen dankbar, da das Größenproblem mich seitdem ich das Bike habe etwas umtreibt 

Danke & mfg
psy-


----------



## LTD_CC (28. April 2011)

Ich habe das ähnlich gemacht: 18" 2009er LTD an die Freundin abgetreten und ein 20" 2011 Reaction Pro geholt. Ich bin zwar nur 1.73m, aber mit 90mm Vorbau fährt sich das Ding prima. Auf dem 18" kam ich mir immer ein wenig groß / draufsitzend vor. Das 20er passt viel besser. Bei deiner Körpergröße sollte das 20er definitiv die bessere Wahl sein.
Ich habe mich für das Carbonteil entschieden, weil es optisch und technologisch einfach besser ist. Klar ist der Rahmen ggf. empfindlicher ggü. Stürzen / Steinen usw. Aber das Herz kauft schliesslich mit. Auch wurde der Rahmen der 2011 GTC ggü. 2010 nochmal verbessert. Mach mal ne Probefahrt, wird dich wohl überzeugen.


----------



## psycho_dmr (28. April 2011)

Und du bist über 10cm kleiner, als ich Oo
Wie groß ist denn deine Freundin und kommt sie mit dem 18" klar?


----------



## LTD_CC (28. April 2011)

Meine Freundin ist ca. 1.70. Ihr ist der Lenker sogar noch zu weit weg mit 10cm Vorbau (längere Beine, kürzere Arme). Sie bekommt jetzt einen 60er und dann ist auch sie sehr zufrieden. Die Geometrie des LTD ist jedoch auch etwas anders, als die des Reaction...


----------



## psycho_dmr (28. April 2011)

stimm, hab das LTD eben überlesen (und mich über deinen benutzernamen gewundert *g*)


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. April 2011)

Also wenn du ein 20" GTC nur mal so zur Probe fährst, und dann noch mal das normale, wird deine Frage umgehend beantwortet sein.
Und wenn du von 'nur' 500 g sprichst- das sind welten! Und nur beim Rahmen. Von der technologie & steifigkeit und dem tragen in den Keller ganz zu schweigen.
Das einzige Problem was ich mit dem Reaction hab- ich kann echt nicht langsam fahren mit dem Teil. 
Das macht irre viel Spass aber ich hab das Gefühl ich sollte mich an einem Bike Event anmelden.

Kannst du nicht mal ein Bild von deinem Bike einstellen, dann kann man etwas mehr sagen.
Das mit der Freundin und 18' müsste passen, wenn du den Vorbau und Sattelstütze änderst. Eventuell sollte noch ein Lowriser Lenker verbaut werden.
Aber das würde ich als letztes machen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. April 2011)

Und zu Teil 2 deiner Frage: ich glaube die gehen so bei 600â¬ in der Bucht weg.


----------



## psycho_dmr (28. April 2011)

beim einen war das bike nagelneu, das zweite ist gerade geschossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD_CC (28. April 2011)

Für 500 würde ich es nieee bei Ebay oder so verkaufen. Wäre mir zu Schade, gerade mit der Ausstattung. Dann lieber auch der Frau geben, die hat mehr davon und du weisst es in Guten Händen.
Schon krass der Werteverfall.


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. April 2011)

Na das sind Fahrräder und sollten keine Wertanlagen sein.
Du musst auch sehen, das sich Cube zu einem Massenhersteller entwickelt hat, und die davon leben viele Bikes zu verkaufen. Was nat. auch die gebr. Preise drückt.
Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl das fast jedes 3te Rad was mir entgegen kommt ein Cube ist.
Aber wenn man heut noch ein Orig. Klein Bike hat, da gibt es richtig Kohle im Moment.

Lass es in der Familie und hole dir ein neues.


----------



## andi_tool (28. April 2011)

also ich fahre ein 2011 Reaction Team in Rahmengröße 16".

Meine Körpergröße ist 167 cm.

Ich würde Deiner Freundin kein 18" empfehlen...


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. April 2011)

Jetzt sag nicht ein 16" - und du verkaufst deins gerade ' zufällig' .

16" das ist echt zu klein.


----------



## psycho_dmr (28. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Jetzt sag nicht ein 16" - und du verkaufst deins gerade ' zufällig' .
> 
> 16" das ist echt zu klein.



weiß ich gar nicht - 16" ist die vorgeschlagene Größe für die Körpergröße, meine Freundin fährt allerdings gerade ein (zugegebenermaßen billiges altes) 16" und das ist ihr zu klein... 

sogesehen - ich lasse sie noch etwas Probefahren und wenn sies dann haben will, isses ihrs. für mich gibts dann nen (evtl. GTC) SL '11 20" *freu*

600 inner bucht wär mir definitiv zu wenig, da würd ichs eher noch ne weile selber fahren


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. April 2011)

GTC SL - Top !!

In der Bucht gibt es gerade eins.


----------



## psycho_dmr (28. April 2011)

â¦das zufÃ¤llig du verkaufst? 

ne, ich bin euer der neuwaren-typ, werde mal einen hÃ¤ndler meines vertrauens hier in hamburg aufsuchen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. April 2011)

Nee. Hab meins schön in der Garage.
Oder sollt ich mal schauen ob es noch da ist.......?!

Händler ist immer besser. Wenn was ist kannst du bei dem immer ne Vollbremsung machen, und der macht gleich mal wieder alles heile.


----------



## benden (29. April 2011)

So - Schluss mit Stereo Geträume - ich hab mein Reaction GTC Team jetzt bestellt! Mir wurde übrigens bei 1,80 und 84 Schrittlänge wärmstens das 20" empfohlen. Hab aber gleich den Vorbau auf 100 reduziert.
Das Bike sollte heute geliefert werden - bin mal gespannt wann sich mein Händler meldet!
Ich freu mich so auf den neuen Hobel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (29. April 2011)

benden schrieb:


> So - Schluss mit Stereo Geträume - ich hab mein Reaction GTC Team jetzt bestellt! Mir wurde übrigens bei 1,80 und 84 Schrittlänge wärmstens das 20" empfohlen. Hab aber gleich den Vorbau auf 100 reduziert.
> Das Bike sollte heute geliefert werden - bin mal gespannt wann sich mein Händler meldet!
> Ich freu mich so auf den neuen Hobel!!!




Wir wollen Bilder sehen, wenn es da ist!!!


----------



## benden (29. April 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Wir wollen Bilder sehen, wenn es da ist!!!



Versprochen - hoffe mein Händler kommt in die Gänge und Anfang nächster Woche ist es fertig...


----------



## Friendsofmine (29. April 2011)

benden schrieb:


> So - Schluss mit Stereo Geträume - ich hab mein Reaction GTC Team jetzt bestellt! Mir wurde übrigens bei 1,80 und 84 Schrittlänge wärmstens das 20" empfohlen. Hab aber gleich den Vorbau auf 100 reduziert.
> Das Bike sollte heute geliefert werden - bin mal gespannt wann sich mein Händler meldet!
> Ich freu mich so auf den neuen Hobel!!!



Du wirst vor lauter grinsen nicht richtig fahren können. Ein tolles Rad - versprochen !


----------



## psycho_dmr (29. April 2011)

hier mal meine freundin auf meinem bike, sieht find ich schon etwas gestreckt aus, sie fühlt sich aber wohl. was meint ihr? ich würd sagen, auf jeden fall ne gerade sattelstange und einen etwas kürzeren lenkervorbau, dann scheints aber zu passen?

nochmal ihre daten: 165cm körpergröße und 78cm schritthöhe. 18" ist also minimal zu groß, nach meiner eigenen erfahrung ist das ja aber besser, als etwas zu klein


----------



## Friendsofmine (29. April 2011)

Na so einer Freundin würd ich auch mein Bike geben.


----------



## LTD_CC (29. April 2011)

Sieht doch gut aus (beide ).
Klar, noch nen kürzeren Vorbau ans Rad und das passt perfekt.
Habe ich auch so umgesetzt bei meinem Frauchen. Die ist nur blond und das Rad passend weiß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho_dmr (29. April 2011)

Ihr Kommentar: "Na Toll, danke Männer" (kA was sie damit meint oO)

okay, gut zu wissen, dann bin ich beruhigt. dann treib ich sie morgen nochmal zu ner kleinen probefahrt und dann wird mein neues bestellt *freu*


----------



## Friendsofmine (29. April 2011)

Vergesse nicht zu erwähnen das es dein Lieblingsbike war, und wie schwer es dir gefallen ist - sich zu trennen !
Dann hast du mal was gut bei ihr.  
Und neues bestellen nicht vergessen - Bike - nicht Freundin, weil sie hat ja jetzt alles was sie wollte........ Das Cube


----------



## Themeankitty (29. April 2011)

@ psycho dmr Na also so einer hübschen Dame würde ich auch mein Bike hergeben,wenn ich ein neues hätte.

Also ich bin im moment  1.75m(bin noch im Aufbau) und 18 Zoll passt,hab aber jetzt ein Vorbau mit 90mmund 17° Steigung dran,weil ich irgendwie Nackenschmerzen hab wobei es schon mit dem neuen Vorbau besser geworden ist,aber immer noch nicht ganz weg ist.


----------



## psycho_dmr (30. April 2011)

Ich hab mich nochmal etwas durchs netz gelesen und würde von euch gern nochmal kurz eure meinung hören:

Ich wohne ja in Hamburg und fahre überwiegend Wald("wege"-teilweise kann man das nicht weg nennen), das Reaction kaufte ich damals, da ich kein ATB/"mischmaschrad" wollte, sondern ein flinkes MTB, das ich auch richtig "treten" kann. 

Nun hab ich mich gerade nochmal durch die Cube Seiten gesucht (ich werd bei Cube bleiben) und bin mir gerade unschlüssig, ob nicht vielleicht ein Elite HPC Pro besser wäre. Das kostet fast das gleiche und ich könnte es später aufrüsten. Vermutung ist, dass der Rahmen besser ist, als der des Reaction GTC - stimmt das? (Selbst die Teile sind fast gleich, soweit ich das beurteilen kann)

Alternativ mag ich auch das AMS130, wobei das einerseits meinen Budgetrahmen eh sprengt, andererseits befürchte ich auch, dass das Bike nach hinterer Federung nicht mehr so spritzig ist, wie ein Reaction/Elite. stimmt, oder?

Also ich denk mal AMS nääh, mir geht die Spritzigkeit eindeutig über Komfort , aber wie siehts mit dem Elite Rahmen aus? Könnt ihr da was zu sagen? Theoretisch/Praktisch Sinnvoll? Oder totaler Humbug?


----------



## benden (30. April 2011)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nochmal etwas durchs netz gelesen und würde von euch gern nochmal kurz eure meinung hören:
> 
> Ich wohne ja in Hamburg und fahre überwiegend Wald("wege"-teilweise kann man das nicht weg nennen), das Reaction kaufte ich damals, da ich kein ATB/"mischmaschrad" wollte, sondern ein flinkes MTB, das ich auch richtig "treten" kann.
> 
> ...



In meinen Augen ist der Reaction Rahmen nicht wirklich viel schlechter - vom Gewicht ist das nicht erwähnenswert...
Ich würde sagen, dass das Elite die noch kompromisslosere Rennmaschine ist - wobei der Unterschied zwischen Elite Pro und Reaction SL auch nicht die Welt sein wird...
Zum Thema Fully: In der aktuellen Mountainbike Magazin ist ein großer Bericht zum alten Thema "Fully oder Hardtail" drin Testsieger in der Preisklasse 1800 ist das Reaction GTC Team... 
Was Agilität und Vortrieb angeht bekommst du für das Geld kein Fully - da fährst du am Berg Kreise drum!!!


----------



## mi2 (30. April 2011)

@psycho_dmr anderer vorbau ?. der sieht massig lang aus.


----------



## psycho_dmr (30. April 2011)

ja, isser auch, 14cm. wie schon gesagt. mir ist das bike eigentlich etwas zu klein. wird für meine freundin kürzer.


----------



## psycho_dmr (4. Mai 2011)

\o/ Ich nenne jetzt ein Reaction GTC SL mein eigen  
Bin bisher nur kurz damit gefahren, aber eins ist schonmal sicher: Das Ding geht deutlich mehr ab, als das Alu XT, das ich vorher fuhrâ¦ 
FahrgefÃ¼hl ist auch besser, ist jetzt nen 20er Rahmen mit standardmÃ¤Ãigem 120er Vorbau und gerader SattelstÃ¼tze.


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. Mai 2011)

Hab ich doch gesagt ! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch - zu diesem tollen Bike. Gibt es auch bald Fotos, das man sieht ob es auch ein echtes ist........


----------



## psycho_dmr (4. Mai 2011)

Ja, keine Sorge, sobald das gute Stück in adequatem Gelände ist, gibts auch Fotos  Momentan stehts im Büro an der Wand, das ist keine würdige Position


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benden (4. Mai 2011)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> \o/ Ich nenne jetzt ein Reaction GTC SL mein eigen
> Bin bisher nur kurz damit gefahren, aber eins ist schonmal sicher: Das Ding geht deutlich mehr ab, als das Alu XT, das ich vorher fuhr
> Fahrgefühl ist auch besser, ist jetzt nen 20er Rahmen mit standardmäßigem 120er Vorbau und gerader Sattelstütze.



BILDER


----------



## psycho_dmr (4. Mai 2011)

@benden: jaaaa, Stunde noch, dann fahr ich los & mach Bilder.

Das ist das erste GTC SL '11er hier im Thread, seh ich das eigentlich richtig?


----------



## benden (4. Mai 2011)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> @benden: jaaaa, Stunde noch, dann fahr ich los & mach Bilder.
> 
> Das ist das erste GTC SL '11er hier im Thread, seh ich das eigentlich richtig?



Ja ist das erste - ich hol mein GTC Team morgen oder übermorgen


----------



## blututh (4. Mai 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-fahrrad-27g-fast-neu-/130515337474?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item1e63520102

sieht komisch aus..
er weißt gar nicht was rahmengröße bedeutet..
geklautes bike??


----------



## vexo (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Vorweg: Sorry, dass dies mein erster Post wird und ich gleich mit der Tür ins Haus falle ohne mich wirklich vorgestellt zu haben. Werd ich aber nachholen, versprochen 
Vorweg, ich bin kein Experte sondern hab mich nur die letzten Wochen ein wenig mehr mit Bikes beschäftigt. Falls ich mal was dummes schreib -> Bitte einen dezenten Hinweis geben und ich werds mir merken 

Zu meiner Frage:

Ich bin ab Morgen ebenfalls Besitzer eines Reaction GTC Team und würd gerne den Vorbau und den Lenker auswechseln. Meine Idee wäre es, den kleinsten Spacer zu nehmen, einen Vorbau mit 0° (vllt einen kürzeren als den Orig.?) und einen Lowrise Lenker (ala Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized) zu verbauen. Barends brauch ich nicht wirklich...
Würd einfach gern den Bereich ums Steuerrohr kompakter wirken lassen. Die 0° beim Vorbau wirken irgendwie besser da der Vorbau somit ja parallel zum Oberrohr läuft. Durch den kleinen Spacer und den Lowrise Lenker dürfte sich die Sitzposition auch nicht wirklich ändern.

Habt ihr Produktvorschläge zu den genannen Tauschobjekten? Wichtiger als ein Markenname ist mir ein gutes Verhältnis von Preis/Leistung. Zum Bike passen sollten die Teile, schwarz/weiss also und nix zu buntes 


Danke schonmal an alle die meinen Mist hier lesen  
Sollt ich den Mini Umbau umsetzen gibts davon Fotos wenn ihr wollt!



Mfg,

c*


----------



## unocz (4. Mai 2011)

fotos !!!


----------



## benden (4. Mai 2011)

vexo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Vorweg: Sorry, dass dies mein erster Post wird und ich gleich mit der Tür ins Haus falle ohne mich wirklich vorgestellt zu haben. Werd ich aber nachholen, versprochen
> Vorweg, ich bin kein Experte sondern hab mich nur die letzten Wochen ein wenig mehr mit Bikes beschäftigt. Falls ich mal was dummes schreib -> Bitte einen dezenten Hinweis geben und ich werds mir merken
> ...



Erstmal - gute Entscheidung - das Bike!!! 
Was deine Umbau-Planung angeht - erlaubt ist was gefällt - jedoch würde ich mir wegen Optik nicht die Geometrie kaputt machen.
Ob der 0° Vorbau wirklich parallel zum Oberrohr ist kommt auf deinen Rahmen an - alles unter 20" hat nämlich kein waagerechtes Oberrohr. 
Und kürzen würde ich auch nur wenn dir die Sitzposition zu gestreckt ist. 
Optik Wechsel macht für mich sowieso kaum Sinn, da die Syntace Elemente durch das Cube Branding schon sehr exclusiv sind - wenn ich etwas umbauen würde, dann auf Carbon...
Grüße


----------



## psycho_dmr (4. Mai 2011)

Bilder! (Der Forum-Upload spinnt bei mir grad, daher extern)



 

 

Das Ding ist ne verdammte Rennmaschine


----------



## benden (4. Mai 2011)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Bilder! (Der Forum-Upload spinnt bei mir grad, daher extern)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goil - Enjoy!!! Die Vorbau Klemmen 

Kann es sein dass die Barends falsch montiert sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (4. Mai 2011)

blututh schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-fahrrad-27g...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item1e63520102
> 
> sieht komisch aus..
> er weißt gar nicht was rahmengröße bedeutet..
> geklautes bike??



Also dieses würde ich nicht kaufen,hab da auch ein ungutes Gefühl,warscheinlich ist das ein Ostblockler,der das Fahrrad geklaut hat.


----------



## Themeankitty (4. Mai 2011)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> Bilder! (Der Forum-Upload spinnt bei mir grad, daher extern)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haben will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Sieht wircklich goud asse !


----------



## psycho_dmr (4. Mai 2011)

benden schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass die Barends falsch montiert sind?



ja, dachte ich auch schon 
die fliegen aber denk ich eh, sattel, schlappen und lenker gefallen mir noch nicht 100%

ansonsten: kaufts euch halt auch


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. Mai 2011)

Was haben die denn da für spezielle Schwalben verbaut ?


----------



## psycho_dmr (4. Mai 2011)

sind auch nur die beiden RRs, halt in grau...


----------



## benden (5. Mai 2011)

So, heut Morgen beim Händler (Danke an bikerspoint Limbach) und heute Mittag im Wald. 
Geht schon wirklich sehr gut und die Komponenten lassen ja noch etwas Spielraum 
Auf jeden Fall in der Preisklasse ganz schwer zu schlagen (sagt auch das Mountainbike Magazin )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho_dmr (5. Mai 2011)

Neid! â¦Nein, warte ;D
Aber auch n geiles teil


----------



## psycho_dmr (5. Mai 2011)

War mit meinem gerade kurz im Stadtpark...  paar Kleinigkeiten muessen noch eingestellt werden (Gabel, Bremsen), aber sonst: geil geil geil geil!!!
Leider hat sich meine Lunge viel zu frueh gemeldet (nachwehen einer Erkaeltung)


----------



## benden (5. Mai 2011)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> War mit meinem gerade kurz im Stadtpark... paar Kleinigkeiten muessen noch eingestellt werden (Gabel, Bremsen), aber sonst: geil geil geil geil!!!
> Leider hat sich meine Lunge viel zu frueh gemeldet (nachwehen einer Erkaeltung)


Das Wetter soll ja halten - haben also noch genug Zeit die Hobel einzufahren. Auch wenn's schwer fällt - mach besser langsam, nicht dass du etwas verschleppst...


----------



## psycho_dmr (5. Mai 2011)

Langsam aufm Reaction, is klar 
Ne, war nur 15min zum gabel und bremsen testen draussen, alles gut.


----------



## benden (6. Mai 2011)

War heute nochmal ne Stunde unterwegs - hab auch ne Kleinigkeit verändert (Optik) - wers findet bekommt ein Quietscheentchen


----------



## vexo (6. Mai 2011)

Die Aufkleber an der Gabel? 

Schwer zu erkennen...


----------



## benden (6. Mai 2011)

vexo schrieb:


> Die Aufkleber an der Gabel?
> 
> Schwer zu erkennen...



Genau - die Aufkleber sind die der aktuellen FOX Gabeln 
Hier dein Gummientchen


----------



## BigA (6. Mai 2011)

So dann will ich mich als "Würfeltreter" hier auch mal erkenntlich zeigen für eure schönen Bikes die ich bis jetzt hier gesehen hab und zeig euch mal meinen Würfel......





Ich hoffe er gefällt etwas...

Gruß Alex


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. Mai 2011)

@ Alex
Welcher Jahrgang ist das ? Angefangen haben die mal mit so einem Babyblau beim Reaction.

Hab heute Mavics & P6 Carbon für das Bike geordert.


----------



## BigA (7. Mai 2011)

Das ist ein 2010er in SID-Blue mit ner 18er Rahmenhöhe.
Fährt sich einfach traumhaft .
Da ich bald Urlaub hab werd ich das Teil nochmal komplett auf mich einstellen und wohl hier und da noch ein paar Teile tauschen.
Die neuen Bike Schuhe sind auch unterwegs .

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (7. Mai 2011)

Alex - bist du mit der Gabel zufrieden? Hatte 2009 auch das Angebot für ein Mag R1 Sid- nur hat mir fast jeder gesagt das die SID sehr empfindlich ist.
Schönes - klassisches Bike


----------



## BigA (7. Mai 2011)

Ich hab ne Reba RL montiert aber mit der bin ich persönlich absolut zufrieden , keine mucken schön zum einstellen . Das SID bezog sich nur auf die blaue Farbe .

Gruß Alex


----------



## vexo (7. Mai 2011)

benden schrieb:


> Genau - die Aufkleber sind die der aktuellen FOX Gabeln
> Hier dein Gummientchen



Ich will ein scharzes mit Augenklappe, bitte! Danke 


Andere Frage zum Thema:

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kettenstrebenschutz fürs GTC Team. Die Schaltzüge laufen ja an der Kettenstrebe unten entlang- sollte man diese, wenn man Neoprenschützer mit Klettverschluss verwendet, mit "verpacken" oder sollte man die Züge frei lassen und den Schützer quasi zurechtschneiden?
Oder is die alte Schlauchvariante+Kabelbinder immernoch die Beste?
Mir gehts darum den Rahmen zu schützen und die Geräusche der aufschlagenden Kette zu minimieren...


christoph


----------



## benden (8. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab den Schutz um Zug und Strebe - das sitzt sehr fest - wird der Rahmen nicht drunter leiden...
Der Schutz von Cube ist wirklich gut.


----------



## Gotwald1 (8. Mai 2011)

Nach 200Km und ca. 3.000 hm darf ich Euch nun auch mal mein Baby präsentieren. Ich kann nur sagen "Oberaffengeiles" Teil. Der Vorgänger hatte 14Kg und passte absolut nicht zu meinem Körper. Auf diesem Bike kann man Stundenlang sitzen, und bergauf ist das Gewicht ein Traum. So macht Biken einfach nur Spass.


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Mai 2011)

Finde ich auch. Bin heut 150 km gefahren, und finde immer noch das es mein bestes Bike bis jetzt ist.
Man freut sich jedesmal wenn man die Garage aufmacht, und den Hobel fährt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Mai 2011)

Samstag war der erste eingewöhnungsmarathon für dieses jahr  fährt sich noch so entspannt wie letzte saisson! i  it.. auch die traisl runter. hatte erst bedenken, weil ichs die letzten jahre immer mim fully angegangen hab - aber ich muss sagen. top! 

achja und mit 4:10 h auf den 80km/2000hm bin ich zum saisson start (oke bei mir momentan eigtl. noch vorbereitung) recht zufriden.


----------



## Themeankitty (8. Mai 2011)

@ Andi 
Hast du eigentlich immer deine Stock dabei um dein Fahrrad frei hinzustellen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Mai 2011)

geht besser als die 0815 stahlgebilde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensn84 (16. Mai 2011)

kann mir vll. jemand von euch das gewicht sowie sattel- und oberrohrlänge zu dem reaction 08er rahmen in 18 Zoll nennen (so wie er gleich zu Beginn in in diesem Thread steht)?


----------



## Neo_78 (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
heute mal eine ganz kurze Trainingsrunde gefahren. Hatte am We mein erstes Rennen und das war gleich ein Bergrennen. War aber zufrieden mit allem. Das Rad ist und bleibt bei solchen Dingen sehr schnell.
Hier ein paar Fotos von heute.
















Gruß NEO


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Mai 2011)

ich nerv auch nochmal mit nem recht änlichen bild


----------



## Friendsofmine (19. Mai 2011)

Immer wieder gut ! Auch jeden Tag......


----------



## Mo_88 (19. Mai 2011)

klasse bikes habt ihr da

@neo_78

bessere bilder wuerden das noch besser rueberbringen!

aber sind ja nur im wald entsstanden.


----------



## Neo_78 (19. Mai 2011)

Mo_88 schrieb:


> klasse bikes habt ihr da
> 
> @neo_78
> 
> ...




Ja erstens im Wald und dann noch nur mit dem Handy. 
Wollt da ned unbedingt den Foto mitnehmen.
Ich bemüh mich das nächste mal um bessere Bilder.

Gruß Neo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimatloser (20. Mai 2011)

@Jens
Hatte meinen 2008er in 20 Zoll gestern auf der Waage mit Steuersatz und Schaltauge ohne Flaschenhalterschrauben 1603 gramm. Kannst bei 18 dann vielleicht 50g abziehen, aber die Gewichte streuen ja eh etwas.
Zu der Geometrie kann ich leider nix sagen.


----------



## Mosombie (21. Mai 2011)

Gestern im Wiesenttal und an der Espernhöhle (Leutzdorf)


----------



## Groudon (21. Mai 2011)

aktueller Aufbau (bis gestern xD):


----------



## omba (25. Mai 2011)

Da ich seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Reaction GTC-Team bin, muss ich doch auch mal schreiben.
Mein altes Rad war ein Bulls von 2003. Schwer wie Blei (zumindest im Vergleich zum neuen  ) und irgendwie hatte ich keine Lust mehr darauf...

Habe gestern mein Cube abgeholt und bin auch gleich mal meine 'Feierabend-Runde' gefahren:
--> Das ist ja ein Unterscheid wie Tag und Nacht!!!
Wow, ist das ein tolles Rad! 
Das fährt ja im Vergleich zum Bulls fast von alleine 
So viele Unterschiede, dass ich sicher alle hier nerven würde, da es ja eh' schon jeder weiß 

Zum Schluß gibt's noch ein Bild. Schlechte Qualität dank IPhone, schlechten Lichtverhältnissen und Dämmerung, aber egal.


----------



## andi_tool (25. Mai 2011)

omba schrieb:


> Da ich seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Reaction GTC-Team bin, muss ich doch auch mal schreiben.
> Mein altes Rad war ein Bulls von 2003. Schwer wie Blei (zumindest im Vergleich zum neuen  ) und irgendwie hatte ich keine Lust mehr darauf...
> 
> Habe gestern mein Cube abgeholt und bin auch gleich mal meine 'Feierabend-Runde' gefahren:
> ...



naja - 2003 und 2011 sind mindestens 2 Level Unterschied bei der Technik.

Und war Dein altes Bike ein Aluminiumrahmen oder auch schon Carbon?

Und welche Preisklassen vergleichst Du da miteinander?

Sorry, ich will Dir Dein Reaction nicht vermiesen - ich fahre selber ein aktuelles Modell. Aber man muß schon realistisch bleiben...


----------



## psycho_dmr (25. Mai 2011)

@andi: wo siehst du gerade ein problem? omba schreibt doch nur, dass das neue viel geiler ist, als das alte bulls.. ich denke, die aussage kann man so stehen lassen 

@omba: gratulation zum gtc  und ja, das bike geht wirklich (fast) von alleine, selbst im vergleich zu meinem '08er reaction xt alu wars nochmal nen riesen sprung. ich kann mir in etwa vorstellen, wie breit dein grinsen bei/nach der tour gewesen sein muss 

@alle: 
ich hab leider immernoch ruckelnde bremsen, war schon beim händler (der hat glaub ich gar nix gemacht), bin jetzt ~150km mit dem bike gefahren und da sollte die bremse doch eigentlich eingefahren sein, oder? 
schnellspanner hab ich nachgezogen, scheibe ist sauber, klötze hab ich noch nicht gecheckt, sollten aber eigtl. auch sauber sein (immerhin is das bike nagelneu).
naive frage: kann es sein, dass die bremsen einfach nicht stark genug sind? ich mein es ist ja "nur" eine 160mm formula r1 und ich brems schon ziemlich hart teilweise (aus ~30kmh nur vorne voll angezogen -> dann rutscht sie teilweise durch)
ansonsten sind wohl doch mal die bremsblöcke dran jetzt


----------



## benden (25. Mai 2011)

psycho_dmr schrieb:


> @andi: wo siehst du gerade ein problem? omba schreibt doch nur, dass das neue viel geiler ist, als das alte bulls.. ich denke, die aussage kann man so stehen lassen
> 
> @omba: gratulation zum gtc  und ja, das bike geht wirklich (fast) von alleine, selbst im vergleich zu meinem '08er reaction xt alu wars nochmal nen riesen sprung. ich kann mir in etwa vorstellen, wie breit dein grinsen bei/nach der tour gewesen sein muss
> 
> ...



Ich würd der Bremse noch etwas Zeit geben - vielleicht hast du auch irgendwo ne Strecke auf der du sie so richtig einfahren kannst - dann hau da noch paar mal runter...
Bin mit meiner RX auch noch nicht so zufrieden - hinten ist das Bremsen im Vergleich zu vorne sehr rau und uneben...


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Mai 2011)

ihr dürft nicht so geräusch empfindlich sein...die formulas machem IMMER irgend eine art geräusch. entweder sie rubbeln, sie pfeiffen (sehr beliebt bei gscheid eingefahrerner r1 und rx) oder sie quietschen..oder sie machen wie meine mitlerweile an altersschwäche erkrankte K24 schlichtweg alles


----------



## xerto (25. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ihr dürft nicht so geräusch empfindlich sein...die formulas machem IMMER irgend eine art geräusch. entweder sie rubbeln, sie pfeiffen (sehr beliebt bei gscheid eingefahrerner r1 und rx) oder sie quietschen..oder sie machen wie meine mitlerweile an altersschwäche erkrankte K24 schlichtweg alles



macht meine magura marta am ams 100 alles auch...

genau in der reihenfolge..

bremsen tut sie trotzdem


----------



## BigA (25. Mai 2011)

Also ich kann mich über die Leistung meiner Oro auch nicht beschweren. Und wirklich pfeifen tut sie nur wenn se feucht ist. Aber das allerwichtigste ist !!! Sie bremst und das verdammt gut in meinen Augen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obsession (26. Mai 2011)

BigA schrieb:


> Sie bremst und das verdammt gut in meinen Augen.


 
Tut das nicht weh?  Sorry, ich konnte es nicht lassen, das kommt davon, wenn man keine Beistriche setzt....


----------



## omba (26. Mai 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> naja - 2003 und 2011 sind mindestens 2 Level Unterschied bei der Technik.
> 
> Und war Dein altes Bike ein Aluminiumrahmen oder auch schon Carbon?
> 
> ...



Hmm... Ich vergleiche die beiden Bikes nicht wirklich. Also ich hatte ein altes Bulls - Alurahmen, V-Brake und XT- Schalterei. 
Das CUBE ist einfach was gaaanz anderes. (Besser) In allem!

Allerdings ist auch alles eine ganz ordentliche Umgewöhnung. 
V-Brake vs. Scheibenbremsen; 2003er XT (das waren die mit Schalthebel und Bremsen in einem) vs. SLX; Alu vs. Carbon; etc...

Fazit: Ich bin sehr Glücklich über meinen neuen Zuwachs 



psycho_dmr schrieb:


> @omba: gratulation zum gtc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast Du SEHR Recht!!!


----------



## andi_tool (26. Mai 2011)

omba schrieb:


> Hmm... Ich vergleiche die beiden Bikes nicht wirklich. Also ich hatte ein altes Bulls - Alurahmen, V-Brake und XT- Schalterei.
> Das CUBE ist einfach was gaaanz anderes. (Besser) In allem!
> 
> Allerdings ist auch alles eine ganz ordentliche Umgewöhnung.
> ...



Ich hoffe, ihr habt mich nicht falsch verstanden. Mein altes Bike war ein 1995 Stumpjumper in Eigenaufbau. 
Mein Cube Reaction Team 2011 ist auch in jedem Punkt besser - aber es sind einfach 3 oder 4 Generationen dazwischen. Das kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen...


----------



## benden (26. Mai 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ihr habt mich nicht falsch verstanden. Mein altes Bike war ein 1995 Stumpjumper in Eigenaufbau.
> Mein Cube Reaction Team 2011 ist auch in jedem Punkt besser - aber es sind einfach 3 oder 4 Generationen dazwischen. Das kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen...



Also ich kann sogar das Holland-Fahrrad vom letzten Urlaub mit meinem Reaction vergleichen - das Reaction geht schon besser 
Natürlich ist bei solchen Vergleichen keine gemeinsame Grundlage gegeben, aber ne Aussage wie gut so ein neuer Hobel im Vergleich zu seinem alten Esel fährt, cdie kann man schon machen...


----------



## psycho_dmr (26. Mai 2011)

wiegesagt, gegen pfeifen hab ich nix. nur das durchrutschen/stottern nervt...


edit: oh, da hab ich n paar posts uebersehen. bezog sich noch auf die letzte seite.


----------



## benden (27. Mai 2011)

So - jetzt ist mein Reaction fürs erste fertig...


----------



## psycho_dmr (27. Mai 2011)

krasser Sattelwinkel Oo - oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## luc4 (30. Mai 2011)

Dann will ich hier auch mal mein Reaction vorstellen. Leider ist Qualität nicht optimal.


----------



## Obsession (30. Mai 2011)

Schön...sag mal, ist da hinten eine 180er Scheibe oben, oder täuscht das nur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luc4 (30. Mai 2011)

Ja ist eine 180er


----------



## andi_tool (30. Mai 2011)

Obsession schrieb:


> Schön...sag mal, ist da hinten eine 180er Scheibe oben, oder täuscht das nur?



ist schon ab Werk so verbaut.


----------



## Ronin (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

fahre seit neustem als Hardtail ein Reaction Elixir R Modelljahr 2010.

Nach nur einigen hundert Kilometern hab ichs gestern geschafft den re. Stopfen eines Barends der Cube Hörnchen zu verlieren.

Wollte sie letzte Woche noch einkleben. Mist !
Das Hörnchen hat nun eine potentielle Stanzkante unangenehm damit zu Stürzen. Ausserdem fehlt die schöne Daumenauflage.

Rumtelefonieren bei den 3 Cube Händlern in der Nähe hat nichts gebracht - einzeln nicht bestellbar - bis ja ja müssen wir mal bei Cube anrufen - melden dich in 10d nochmal.

Weis jemand wo es die gibt ?
Oder gleich gegen Ritchey WCS für 14 tauschen ?



Gruss R.


----------



## mtblukas (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Ronin

Ich habe die Teile mal weggemacht weil sie optisch nicht zu meinem Bike gepasst haben. Da habe ich einfach andere draufgemacht. 

Die alten habe ich jetzt noch hier liegen also wenn du sie haben willst 

Sind in rot.


P.S: Hab mal bei Cube gefragt und die haben gesagt die gibt es nicht einzeln zu kaufen.


----------



## omba (1. Juni 2011)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem... 
Ein Stopfen ist weg...
Keine Ahnung wo und wann ich den verloren habe 
@mtblukas: Wenn Du noch einen über hast (nachdem Ronin bedient wurde  ) würde ich auch Intreresse anmelden!
Schreib mir doch per PN was du dafür haben willst mit Versandkosten.

Danke,
OmBa


----------



## benden (1. Juni 2011)

Bei H&S gibts die Bar Ends (ich denke baugleich) von Radon für 15 - leider auf den Stopfen auch kein Cube-Logo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (1. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe 2 wenn jeder einen will passt das ja.

Also die Farbe ist rot. Und ich meine die Dinger.





Preis-> was weiß ich, keine Ahnung, schaut in euer Postfach.


----------



## omba (1. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Also die Farbe ist rot. Und ich meine die Dinger.




Super!
Ich meine die gleichen 

Danke


----------



## mtblukas (1. Juni 2011)

hast ne PN


----------



## Ronin (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten.
Ja genau die Dinger sind es.

Habe leider das schwarze Cube.




Hmmh rot. Ach ne da bin ich zu eitel. 
aber die wären es gewese.

Schade.

Falls jemand schwarze hat.
Bitte Rückmeldung.


Gruss R.


----------



## mtblukas (1. Juni 2011)

na dann halt nicht


----------



## Groudon (1. Juni 2011)

Mein Cube bekommt übermorgen ein neues Tretlager. ^^ Nach 5000km hat die Kurbel jetzt Spiel.


----------



## Ronin (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

noch ein kurzer Nachtrag zu den Barends von Cube.

Wollte gerade zwecks Gewichtstuning neue ordern.
Hab die Barends dann mal auf die Waage gelegt 64gr. mit Endkappe !!!!

Gewichtstechnisch nur mit sehr viel  deutlich zu unterbieten.
Bleiben dran !


Gruss R.


----------



## mtblukas (1. Juni 2011)

Ist ja bekannt das die Dinger leicht sind


----------



## Stravio (2. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich habe da eine Frage bezüglich des Sun Ringle XMB Laufradsatzes. Ist der wirklich so grotten schlecht oder komme ich in den Genuss von etwas besseren da ich noch im Hinterkopf die Ringel Naben von 1994 habe da gab es nichts besseres. Habe mir ein Cube Reaction Pro 2011 bestellt, also mit 30 Gängen,hat sich da schon etwas geändert in Sachen zuverlässig. Wiege im Moment noch 95 Kilo wird sich aber schnell wieder ändern dank FDH. Es wird so viel geschrieben wie schlecht die Lager und die Steifigkeit sein soll. Mein Einsatzzweck ist ausschließlich Road und auch hin und wieder Waldwege also kein Enduro oder All Mountain. Wo denn auch komme aus dem Flachland Niedersachsen und es ist ein Hardtail und kein Fully  Liege ich richtig wenn ich annehme das dieser LFRS bei mir halten wird. Gruß Olli


----------



## Stravio (3. Juni 2011)

wow,überschlagt euch nicht mit den Antworten na ja ist ja auch kein carbon mtb was eh nur rotz ist  seit 16 jahren gibt es carbon im mtb bereich und immer noch sind diese rahmen nicht ausgereift na dann.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (3. Juni 2011)

für deine zwecke reicht der laufradsatz dicke aus. cube verbaut von haus aus eher minderwertige laufräder.........
mittlerweile sind die carbonrahmen namenhafter hersteller schon ausgereift !


----------



## benden (3. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß zwa nicht wie du auf die schlechten Steifigkeitswerte kommst, aber in den Test die ich geesen habe waren die Cube Hadtail Rahmen - Alu oder Carbon immer top...
Ich fahre im Jahr nicht so viel - ca.2000km, aber eben mit einigen Hm. Ich hatte an meinem LTD Race noch XT Naben - im Verleich sin die Ringlé auf keinen Fall schlechter! 
Mach dir auch darüber nicht so viel Gedanken - wichtig ist wenn du drauf sitzt, dass was vorwärts geht - und das ist der Fall bei einem Reaction. In der Preisklasse bekommst du nur bei ganz wenigen mehr fürs Geld!


----------



## Stravio (4. Juni 2011)

danke für die tipps. die steifigkeit war aber bezogen auf den lfrs wegen höhen und seiten schläge was man hier so liest lol. habe mich bewusst für nen hardtail entschieden weil ich carbon schon sehr lange beobachte aber irgendwie tut sich in sachen langlebkeit immer noch nicht so viel sorry wegen der schrebweise aber die bluetooth tastatur von meinem apple hat sich verabschiedet, batterien ausgelaufen bin ein älteres semester,43 jahre jung und habe so einiges an innovationen mit erleben dürfen so und wenn ich meinen lfrs richtig behandel und pflege dann wird er auch ne ganze weile halten. ein cube wollte ich schon immer haben wenn es da ist post ich mal ein paar bilder  gruß olli


----------



## Groudon (4. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mein Reaction nun immer noch nicht wieder... die Leute aus der Werkstatt hatten das falsche Lager da und nun bin ich eine Woche auf nem RR unterwegs... Kostet am Ende mit Einbau und Lagerkosten zwar 50â¬, aber wenn das Lager wieder erstmal 4000km hÃ¤lt, dann bin ich zufrieden.

Der Depp wollte mir auch erklÃ¤ren, dass meine Schaltung (X0 Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Drehgriffe + XTR Kassette + Hone-Kurbel) garnicht funktionieren kann, weil das gemischte Gruppen sind. xD Teilweise sind echt Deppen in den RadlÃ¤den angestellt. Aber was solls. Solange es am Ende wieder funktioniert bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## unocz (4. Juni 2011)

wasn fürn innenlager ?


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juni 2011)

auch pressfit verschleißt.....
aber 4000 is nich sooo pralle?!


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. Juni 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> wow,überschlagt euch nicht mit den Antworten na ja ist ja auch kein carbon mtb was eh nur rotz ist  seit 16 jahren gibt es carbon im mtb bereich und immer noch sind diese rahmen nicht ausgereift na dann.....



Wie kommst du darauf ? Bist du der Bike Papst ,der sagt was gut und schlecht ist ?


----------



## Groudon (6. Juni 2011)

Klar sind 4000km nicht die Welt... aber was soll ich machen... Im Winter will ich den Rahmen schwarz matt pulvern oder eloxieren lassen und dann kommt wohl das sau-teure Reset Racing X-Press rein... kostet eben das 4fache vomShimano.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Juni 2011)

wenns schneller macht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (6. Juni 2011)

Nein - denke nicht. ^^ Aber vlt hält das länger?!

Naja - der Kerl aus der Werkstatt hatte sowieso einen Schaden. Er meinte meine Schaltung aus SRAM X0 und Shimano XTR würde garnicht funktionieren können :crazy: und dass der fehlende Lack an meinen Kettenstreben von einer schleifenden Kurbel käme, was allerdings durch Kettenklemmer verursacht wurde.

Von Shimano gibt es nur ein einziges PF-Lager, richtig?! Das BB92 oder so, oder?!


----------



## Ensi (6. Juni 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Er meinte meine Schaltung aus SRAM X0 und Shimano XTR würde garnicht funktionieren können



naja, kommt drauf an  
Mit einem X.0 Schaltwerk + XTR Trigger (oder andersherum) geht's auch nicht (Läuft nicht sauber, kannst nur etwa jedes zweite Ritzel nutzen). Shimano hat eine 1:2 übersetzung, Sram eine 1:1.
Beim Umwerfer ist es völlig Banane ob Sram oder Shimano, da ist es Kompatibel.
Somit hat der Werkstattmensch da nicht so Unrecht


----------



## unocz (6. Juni 2011)

ja gibt nur ein pressfit .


----------



## Groudon (6. Juni 2011)

Ja klar. ^^ Das stimmt schon. 

Jedoch habe ich:

X0 Schaltwerk
X0 Umwerfer
X0 Gripshift
XTR Kassette
SLX Kette (war gerade keine andere da)
Hone Kurbel

also alles voll funktionsfähig


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Juni 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Nein - denke nicht. ^^ Aber vlt hält das länger?!
> !



najaa.... vierfacher preis muss dann 16000km rechtfertigen... ich kanns abwarten


----------



## Groudon (7. Juni 2011)

nein ^^ das nicht xD aber wenns dann 8000km oder 6000km wären, wärs schon schön ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stravio (8. Juni 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf ? Bist du der Bike Papst ,der sagt was gut und schlecht ist ?



nein der bin ich nicht auch wenn ich schon seit 38 jahren auf nem bike sitze war 1986 einer der ersten im mtb bereich . wurde als spinner belächelt genauso wie heute weil ich autofahren hasse. darum hab ich auch keins aber 5 bikes
zum carbon sag ich nur es ist zu anfällig, wenn es mal dumm umfällt gleich einschicken und überprüfen lassen. bei einen steinschlag sehr tiefe macken also wirklich dies alles nur wegen etwas mehr flex am hinterbau  ach ja, habe natürlich das unbeschreibliche gefühl vergessen mit diesen teilen posen zu können waren das noch zeiten mit meinem scott montana super sports, gewicht 9, 3 kilo und aus chrom moly superlight  jedem das seine aber mir kommt so ein rotz nicht ins haus denn alu wird immer besser gibt auch noch titancarbon wurde immer günstiger ist aber immer noch so anfällig wie früher  viel spaß noch beim posen der deiner ansicht nach verdienten lorbeeren mfg olli


----------



## Stravio (8. Juni 2011)

und is nicht bös gemeint *Friendsofmine.......*


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juni 2011)

komm bei überlackierten carbonrahmen siehst eh nix mehr... und ich akzeptiere andere meinungen ()... nur manchmal ist man halt schon gut voreingenommen, wenn man bei etwas lange dabei ist. da ist alt halt gleich besser.... hab mich auch lange gegen carbon gewährt - aber mittlerweile..


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2011)

Stravio: ich bin in etwa dein Baujahr, fahre in etwa gleich lang wie du. Trotzdem bin ich mittlerweile von Carbon überzeugt. Nix mit umfallen und kaputt. Und allein am flexenden Hinterbau liegts auch nicht. Da ist z.B. ein viel steiferes Tretlager und das merkt man bei jedem Antritt. Da ist z.B. ein viel steiferer Gabelschaftbereich, das merkt man bei jedem Einlenken auf winkeligen Trails.

Es macht einfach viel Spaß. Und ich habe genügend Hard- und Softtails hinter mir, von Stahl über Alu, Titan bis Plastik - Verzeihung Carbon!


Ich merks zumindest, trotz meines hohen Alters


----------



## Stravio (9. Juni 2011)

ich glaub es ist eine entschuldigung in sachen carbon fällig hab mich ein wenig mehr mit befasst und bin über dieses viedeo gestolpert http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU:eek: was der mit mit nem rr macht, wahnsinn aus carbon bin glaub ich ein wenig stehen geblieben in sachen entwicklung ja ja das alter, quatsch danke euch für die belehrung und denke das ich einen fehler gemacht habe. habe mir das reaction pro bestellt, hätte wohl doch eher das wc team ordern sollen was solls dann nächstes jahr.... mfg olli


----------



## Stravio (9. Juni 2011)

oha das glaub ich jetzt echt nicht ist aber wahr[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDVpRSNtcPQ"]YouTube        - âªcannondale taurine brokenâ¬â[/nomedia] also gut habt mich restlos Ã¼berzeugt


----------



## Groudon (9. Juni 2011)

So - hab mein Bike zurÃ¼ck... Satte 60â¬ fÃ¼r Innenlager + Wechsel -.- wieso muss das och 45â¬ kosten, das lager -.-

naja - jetzt hab ich es wenigstens wieder =)

aber war ne krasse umstellung von schmalen RR-Lenker (Leihbike) zu meinem 680er Vector ^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> oha das glaub ich jetzt echt nicht ist aber wahrYouTube        - âªcannondale taurine brokenâ¬â also gut habt mich restlos Ã¼berzeugt



na klar, aber den wÃ¼rd ich trotzdem nicht mehr fahren wollen 

und mach dir nix draus - das feuer kam seiner zeit auch nicht gleich gut an...


----------



## Stravio (9. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> na klar, aber den würd ich trotzdem nicht mehr fahren wollen
> 
> und mach dir nix draus - das feuer kam seiner zeit auch nicht gleich gut an...




der ist gut mit dem feuer  frohe pfingsten und viel spass beim biken andi


----------



## Maxsch (12. Juni 2011)

Ich stelle hier auch maln Bild von meinem Reaction rein, habe einiges dran verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mo_88 (12. Juni 2011)

krass.
solch einen LRS hab ich noch nie auf nem MTB gesehen.
macht auf jeden fall was her!

aber ich finde die Barends sind fuer das bike "zu weiß"
da, finde ich, wuerden dunklere mit weißen akzenten besser passen!

ansonsten haste dir da aber wirklich nen schickes cube aufgebaut?
denke mal du hast ein wenig auf leichtbau gemacht.
was wiegt es?


----------



## Maxsch (12. Juni 2011)

Ich habe versucht eine Mischung aus guter Optik, Leichtbau und Fahreigenschaften zu bekommen.
Soo leicht ist es nicht, laut meiner Personenwaage so 9,7Kg.
Der LRS ist aber fürs MTB gedacht, auch wenn mans nicht oft sieht.


----------



## Mo_88 (12. Juni 2011)

Maxsch schrieb:


> Ich habe versucht eine Mischung aus guter Optik, Leichtbau und Fahreigenschaften zu bekommen.



das hast du meiner meinung nach auch gut geschafft.
(gut fahreigenschaften kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen 
gut, bis auf den einzigen *kleinen* Mangel, den ich eben gsagte, aber das ist eben geschmacksache!

 9,7 kg sind aber doch schon ein sehr guter wert fuer nen MTB!


----------



## Maxsch (12. Juni 2011)

Danke, also der "optische Mangel" kommt vielleicht auf dem Bild etwas falsch rüber, wann man es in "echt", also nicht nur von der Seite sieht, dann passt es zusammen mit dem weißen Schalt- und Bremshebeln ganz gut.
Finde ich zumindest.
Ja schwer ist es sicherlich nicht aber es gibt einige die da noch deutlich drunter sind.
Auch wenn ich noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann wo man da noch sooo viel sparen kann.


----------



## Mo_88 (12. Juni 2011)

das kann natuerlich sein. klar, so sieht man von der seite nur weiß.
von oben sind dann wieder andere akzente dabei. das stimmt!

ich kann auch irgendwie nicht nacvollziehen, dass es beim MTB sooo viel ausmacht.
meiner meinung nach sind alles unter 10kilo top und darunter merkt man glaub keinen spuerbaren unterschied.


----------



## mi2 (12. Juni 2011)

am geilsten passt ja die fsa kurbel. voll die tarnung auf dem rahmen

fettes bike


----------



## Maxsch (12. Juni 2011)

Wenn jemand sagt dass ein paar Gramm da einen Unterscheid machen finde ich es auch übertrieben, aber im Gegensatz zu meinem vorherigen Cube Analog merke ich schon einen klaren Unterschied.


----------



## Stravio (13. Juni 2011)

Maxsch schrieb:


> Ich stelle hier auch maln Bild von meinem Reaction rein, habe einiges dran verändert.


naja, gut schaut es aus aber funktionell glaub ich kaum.
warum ragt die sattelstütze eigentlich fast bis zum mond raus
hab da mal was anderes gelernt mit mindestens im sattellrohr aber was soll wenns knackt kann man es ja wieder auf den rahmen schiebenwie eigentlich viele hier den ein leichtes bike sprich am besten kleine rahmengröße haben wollen damit sie auch ja mit ihren gewicht prollen können sieht echt affig aus und gesund ist diese überstreckte haltung auch nicht kommt mir jetzt nicht mit habe eher kleiner gewählt weil ich sportlicher und aggressiv fahre, frag mich nur wie wenn soweit oben


----------



## unocz (13. Juni 2011)

also mir gefallen die laufräder überhaupt nicht. sehen für so ein schönes racehardtail viel zu klobig/billig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2011)

danke!  seh ich auch so!
was wiegen die dinger denn?

@stravio:naja ich bin zwischen 18 und 20 zoll. und weil ich sowieso eher der enduro pilot bin hab ich den fahreigenschafen zu liebe zum kleinen rahmen gegriffen. und ein wenig überhöhung find ich auch nicht so tragisch! wenns zu steil wird (wo man auf den normalen "rennen" aber eh eherselten hinkommt),ises eher unvorteilhaft, wenn man den sattel nicht absenkt. stimmt 

hier: ein bisserl muss sein 






im übrigen mit 9,4kg- aber locker noch n halbes kilo luft! (die mir aber egal sind, weil das gewicht in den anbauteilen,wie lenker, etc. zu nem großteil "steckt" )


----------



## Stravio (13. Juni 2011)

kosten ja nur 1450 schlappen wenns schö macht mann andi die ist auch weit draußen bin mal so am stöbern gewesen und was seh ich da hier hatten paar ein prob mit ihren carbon bikes letztes jahr am hinteren oberen ende vom sattelrohr  woran das wohl lag kauft euch doch teure leichte combonenten aber bitte doch den rahmen in eurer größeist nur gut gemeint bewahrt auch vor spätfolgen wie kapilartunnel syndrom oder ne kaputte bandscheibe


----------



## Maxsch (13. Juni 2011)

@Stravio
Ob es funktionell gut ist muss schließlich der Fahrer selbst entscheiden, also für meine Anforderungen ist es ziemlich passend.
Die Sattelstütze ragt "bis zum Mond" weil ich nunmal so die für mich optimale Sitzhaltung habe.
Der Rahmen ist 20" und somit sicher auch nicht zu klein, die Sattelstütze steckt übrigens auch noch tief genug im Sitzrohr, ist eine 400er.
Ich hoffe das "kleinen Rahmen nehmen um mit dem Gewicht zu prollen" bezog sich nicht auf mich, der Rahmen ist schließlich nicht klein und ich habe nirgends mit dem Gewicht geprollt, ich sage eher dass es nichtmal besonders leicht ist.
Wenn es für dich affig aussieht, ok das ist deine Sache, mir gefällts jedenfalls und ich bin schließlich der, der mit fahren muss.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> kosten ja nur 1450 schlappen wenns schö macht mann andi die ist auch weit draußen bin mal so am stöbern gewesen und was seh ich da hier hatten paar ein prob mit ihren carbon bikes letztes jahr am hinteren oberen ende vom sattelrohr  woran das wohl lag kauft euch doch teure leichte combonenten aber bitte doch den rahmen in eurer größeist nur gut gemeint bewahrt auch vor spätfolgen wie kapilartunnel syndrom oder ne kaputte bandscheibe



das ist meine größe  weißte.. es gibt verschieden körper. nicht nur 50:50 aus oberkörper und beinlänge,sondern auch längere beine als oberkörper... und daher ist es halt ein problem einen kompromiss aus länge des rades und höhe des rahmens zu finden der auszug sieht beim reaction nur so brutal aus, weils halt sehr tief kommt! meine sattelstütze ist mindesteinstecktiefe+1,5cm drin! also nix da mit kaputt machen  ist im übriegn der zweite rahmen, der nach diesem jahr zum zweitenmal getauscht wird  und zwar knackt er! da kann die stütze auch nix für


----------



## Stravio (13. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> danke!  seh ich auch so!
> was wiegen die dinger denn?
> 
> @stravio:naja ich bin zwischen 18 und 20 zoll. und weil ich sowieso eher der enduro pilot bin hab ich den fahreigenschafen zu liebe zum kleinen rahmen gegriffen. und ein wenig überhöhung find ich auch nicht so tragisch! wenns zu steil wird (wo man auf den normalen "rennen" aber eh eherselten hinkommt),ises eher unvorteilhaft, wenn man den sattel nicht absenkt. stimmt
> ...



das bike ist obergeil andi auch wenns aus carbon ist bin mitlerweile geläutert in sachen carbon. habe mich nun ein paar tage und nächte mit befasst und bin für mich persöhnlich zu dem entschluss gekommen das ich keinen bock drauf haben es doch so sorgfältig behandeln zu müssen denn ich gebrauche lieber und hab keine lust immer im hinterkopf zu haben war der sturz zu doll bricht er mir weg soll ich ihn einschicken,nööööö echt nicht du hast ja auch nen stereo und denke das wird meine option fürs nächste jahr


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2011)

ist mit sicherheit keine schlechte option und in der tat wird mein hardtail bei mir unterfordert! fährt hauptsächlich die wettkämpfe und die phasen in denen ich bock auf cc runden hab mein stereo ist und bleibt wohl das hauptrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stravio (13. Juni 2011)

Maxsch schrieb:


> @Stravio
> Ob es funktionell gut ist muss schließlich der Fahrer selbst entscheiden, also für meine Anforderungen ist es ziemlich passend.
> Die Sattelstütze ragt "bis zum Mond" weil ich nunmal so die für mich optimale Sitzhaltung habe.
> Der Rahmen ist 20" und somit sicher auch nicht zu klein, die Sattelstütze steckt übrigens auch noch tief genug im Sitzrohr, ist eine 400er.
> ...




nein maxsch war nur mal so in die runde geworfen mit affig meinte ich nur die stütze


----------



## Stravio (13. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> das ist meine größe  weißte.. es gibt verschieden körper. nicht nur 50:50 aus oberkörper und beinlänge,sondern auch längere beine als oberkörper... und daher ist es halt ein problem einen kompromiss aus länge des rades und höhe des rahmens zu finden der auszug sieht beim reaction nur so brutal aus, weils halt sehr tief kommt! meine sattelstütze ist mindesteinstecktiefe+1,5cm drin! also nix da mit kaputt machen  ist im übriegn der zweite rahmen, der nach diesem jahr zum zweitenmal getauscht wird  und zwar knackt er! da kann die stütze auch nix für




warum knackt der eigentlich gibts da mal ne gescheite antwort von cube


----------



## Maxsch (13. Juni 2011)

Gut dachte das wäre auf mich bezogen obwohl du im Grunde nur wenig über mich und mein Rad weißt.
Weil die Stütze so weit rausschaut?
Das ist bei dem Reaction leider relativ normal würde ich sagen, das Sitzrohr ist einfach sehr kurz, hatte zuerst eine 350er Stütze aber die hätte ich übers Limit herausziehen müssen, deshalb bin ich auf die 400er umgestiegen.
Die Laufräder sind soweit ich es bis jetzt beurteilen kann schon ziemlich gut, merke da einen klaren Unterschied zu meinen Alten, ok die waren auch wirklich nicht der Hit


----------



## Stravio (13. Juni 2011)

kann es nicht irgend ein anbauteil sein weil denke der nächste wird auch knacken


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> warum knackt der eigentlich gibts da mal ne gescheite antwort von cube



ich pers. mit ihnen gesprochen, aber das ist natüüüüürlich noch nie vorgekommen, etc. scheint auch verscheidene "knackse" zu geben. der den ich gerade hab deckt sich mit dem ersten und kommt aus dem sitzrohr. letztes jahr konnten sie es ja fast nicht glauben, und ich musst das ganze rad einschicken.  s nächste mal (denk mal nachm letzten rennen dieses jahr, also so oktober, september rum) dürfen sie mir dann als entschädigung den elite rahmen schenken oder zu nem geringen aufpreis schicken 

ist kein aanbauteil. cube hat ja aausführlich getestet und die ursache rahmen bestätigt....

ah und was wiegen die 4 speichen sport lenk äh laufräder jetzt?


----------



## Stravio (13. Juni 2011)

Maxsch schrieb:


> Gut dachte das wäre auf mich bezogen obwohl du im Grunde nur wenig über mich und mein Rad weißt.
> Weil die Stütze so weit rausschaut?
> Das ist bei dem Reaction leider relativ normal würde ich sagen, das Sitzrohr ist einfach sehr kurz, hatte zuerst eine 350er Stütze aber die hätte ich übers Limit herausziehen müssen, deshalb bin ich auf die 400er umgestiegen.
> Die Laufräder sind soweit ich es bis jetzt beurteilen kann schon ziemlich gut, merke da einen klaren Unterschied zu meinen Alten, ok die waren auch wirklich nicht der Hit



ne sorry ist nicht so jedem das seine hatte früher mal so einen lfr aus magnesium für 800 dm war nicht der hit wegen seiten und höhen schlägen ich finde das carbon erst so in 10 jahren wirklich ausgereift ist für den mtb bereich aber nicht schon wieder jetzt hatte ich schon geschrieben meine nur das ich mir ein 2 loch in den arsch ärgern würde wenn es die teile crasht


----------



## Stravio (13. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich pers. mit ihnen gesprochen, aber das ist natüüüüürlich noch nie vorgekommen, etc. scheint auch verscheidene "knackse" zu geben. der den ich gerade hab deckt sich mit dem ersten und kommt aus dem sitzrohr. letztes jahr konnten sie es ja fast nicht glauben, und ich musst das ganze rad einschicken.  s nächste mal (denk mal nachm letzten rennen dieses jahr, also so oktober, september rum) dürfen sie mir dann als entschädigung den elite rahmen schenken oder zu nem geringen aufpreis schicken
> 
> ist kein aanbauteil. cube hat ja aausführlich getestet und die ursache rahmen bestätigt....
> 
> ah und was wiegen die 4 speichen sport lenk äh laufräder jetzt?



das währe auch nur fair mit dem elite  so und da währen wir wieder beim carbon,,ach quatsch jedem das was ihm gefällt denke die müssten so um die 1,5 kilo mit kassette aber ohne bereifung haben


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2011)

1,5 kg mit kassett
 bei den leichtbaumenschen sieht das so aus:

LR vorne: xxx,xx gr
LR hinten: xxx,xx gr

und beweisbilder

tante edith meint:
hab bissl gegooglet und was mit ~1610gr gelesen! und das mit Dt 240 naben?....das wäre schwer!


----------



## Stravio (13. Juni 2011)

schaust du hierhttp://www.tomsbikecorner.de/products/Fahrradteile/Laufraeder/MTB/Xentis-Kappa-MTB-Disc-Cross-Country.html neeee da hört der spaß aufsorry max


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2011)

ua...! wiegt meiner übrigens auch  dafür, dass man mit herkömmlichen LR, also alu und 32 speichen und so ohne zaubern auf 1300gr kommen kann ist das schon heftig. naja.... geschmackssache sagte der affe und biss in die seife 

und "den maximalen fahrspaß für xc, marathon und enduro" kann ich mirnicht erklären..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxsch (13. Juni 2011)

@Andi
Vorderrad 825g, Hinterrad 750g.
Das Vorderrad ist schwerer weil ich da das normale Kappa genommen habe und hinten das leichtere CC, liegt daran dass ich mich mit solchen Rädern nicht gut auskenne und nicht weiß ob mir da vielleicht was wegbricht, deshalb vorne etwas stabileres.

@Stravio
Ja wenn da was kaputt geht werde ich mir auch ein 2tes Loch ärgern... aber ich habe gehört die sollen viel aushalte.

Bis jetzt machen sie auf mich aber einen klasse Eindruck.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2011)

Maxsch schrieb:


> @Andi
> Vorderrad 825g, Hinterrad 750g.
> Das Vorderrad ist schwerer weil ich da das normale Kappa genommen habe und hinten das leichtere CC, liegt daran dass ich mich mit solchen Rädern nicht gut auskenne und nicht weiß ob mir da vielleicht was wegbricht, deshalb vorne etwas stabileres.



dann hätt ich das wenn schon umgekehrt gemacht..


----------



## Maxsch (13. Juni 2011)

Aber ich hätte mehr Angst wenn das Vorderrad bricht, denke mal da würde ich mich schlimmer hinlegen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2011)

ja aber die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du hinten irgendwas sch... triffst ist wesentlich größer! ausserdem solltest du keine ständige angst haben müssen, dass dir was bricht...


----------



## andi_tool (13. Juni 2011)

Maxsch schrieb:


> Aber ich hätte mehr Angst wenn das Vorderrad bricht, denke mal da würde ich mich schlimmer hinlegen.



Könnte tatsächlich schlimmer sein. Mir hat mal jemand den Schnellspanner vom Vorderrad aufgemacht. Ich denke noch beim Fahren, was macht da vorne so komisch klack, klack und lupfe das Vorderrad.

Und das Ganze ist dann auch noch auf Asphalt passiert. Folgen: Rippe geprellt, großer Zeh angebrochen, blutiges Gesicht. Ich hatte noch richtig Glück - bei sowas kann deutlich mehr passieren.


----------



## Maxsch (13. Juni 2011)

Dir HAT jemand den Schnellspanner aufgemacht?
Hast du den danach auch ordentlich zurechtgewiesen????
Das ist ja schon ein Mordversuch.
Ja, Glück hatteste da ganz sicher, mir ist er mal aufgegangen als ich im fast dunkeln einen Waldweg runtergedonnert bin, hat sich auch komisch angehört, aber das Rad ist zum Glück nicht rausgeflogen, also bin nicht gestürzt.
War aber eigene Dummheit, hatte ihn nicht fest genug gespannt.
Ich habe ja eigentlich keine Angst dass mir was passiert, aber wenn man auf Räder umsteigt die so anders und einem unbekannt sind ist etwas Vorsicht angebracht finde ich.


----------



## andi_tool (13. Juni 2011)

Das war am Zweitrad/Stadtrad. Das ist damals bei uns im Hausflur gestanden. War auch lange Jahre kein Problem, die Räder dort stehen zu lassen, da ich mit 30 der absolut jüngste im Haus war. Dann sind die ganzen anderen Mitbewohner ausgezogen bzw. gestorben und lauter noch jüngere sind in's Haus gekommen. Ich vermute, daß der Sohn einer Hausbewohnerin den Schnellspanner damals aufgemacht hat, nachweisen konnte ich das nicht. Aber der hat damals einen Haufen solchen Mist gemacht.


----------



## Stravio (13. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ja aber die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du hinten irgendwas sch... triffst ist wesentlich größer! ausserdem solltest du keine ständige angst haben müssen, dass dir was bricht...




sag ich doch immer


----------



## Stravio (13. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ua...! wiegt meiner übrigens auch  dafür, dass man mit herkömmlichen LR, also alu und 32 speichen und so ohne zaubern auf 1300gr kommen kann ist das schon heftig. naja.... geschmackssache sagte der affe und biss in die seife
> 
> und "den maximalen fahrspaß für xc, marathon und enduro" kann ich mirnicht erklären..




ich mir auch nicht wiege noch 95 kilo  im moment und daher ist leichtbau fär mich eh nicht drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxsch (13. Juni 2011)

Die sollen bis 120Kg halten.
Mehr kann ich dazu aber auch nicht sagen^^
Wiege etwa 76Kg, also wenn bei mir was kaputt geht ist da was faul.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2011)

es kommt halt immer auf die fahrweise an .....wiege 70kg+- und würde sie am enduro,wofürsie ja auch "geeignet" zu sein scheinen, nieee im leben fahren!


----------



## Maxsch (13. Juni 2011)

Ok aber praktische Erfahrungen hast du auch keine oder?
Aber verstehe dich schon, ist eben etwas ganz anderes wo man nicht weiß wie es wirklich hält.
Kenne jemanden der mir erzählt hat er wäre mit denen schon über 35.000Km gefahren und teils regelrecht downhill und da wäre nichts dran.
Ob das alles so stimmt weiß ich nicht aber wenn dann ist es echt geil.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2011)

naja ich seh füür mich eher das problem beim prinzip und nicht beim lr selbst....ich bekomm für einen bruchteil des geldes einen leichteren, lecihter wartbaren und für mich auchdeutlich schöneren LRS -bei dem ich weiß,dass erhält. welchen grund sollte es frmich dann geben?


----------



## Maxsch (13. Juni 2011)

Ok das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist bei dem LRS echt heftig, auch wenn sie gut sind kosten sie massig, da ist es dann wirklich Geschmackssache, die einen finden sie halt super und die anderen besch....eiden.
Ich finde sie auch optisch einfach klasse und denke mal sie machen meinen Würfel ziemlich einmalig, ob einmalig schön oder hässlich liegt dann eben im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## Stravio (17. Juni 2011)

habe endlich mein cube bekommen das einzige was mich ein wenig stutzig macht ist dieses plastik kurbellager glaub nicht das dieses teil meiner hohen trittfrequenz lange stand hält den ganzen slx rotz hab ich sofort durch xt ersetzt  diese merkwürdigen weißwandreifen werde ich auch noch schnellstens entsorgen sind nen witz die teile:kotz:hab mein cube in größe 20 genommen und passt perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (17. Juni 2011)

das plastik (pressfit) innenlager haben sie mittlerweile alle..................


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> den ganzen slx rotz hab ich sofort durch xt ersetzt  diese merkwürdigen weißwandreifen werde ich auch noch schnellstens entsorgen sind nen witz die teile:kotz:



Muss man das verstehen? Seit wann ist SLX ein "Rotz"? Ich fahr zwar auch keine SLX-Teile, aber soweit man liest und hört, sind die doch schon sehr wertig und werden erst getauscht, wenn sie "ausgelutscht" sind. Warum bestellst du dir dann ein Bike, was solch einen "Rotz" verbaut hat und gehst nicht gleich um ein Modell höher, wo auch durchgehend XT verbaut ist? IMHO billiger, wenn man die Umbauten mitrechnet. Dass die Reifen weiße Streifen haben, wusstest du auch schon vor dem Kauf, bei einem Händler kann man die schon vor der Auslieferung tauschen lassen, wenn sie einem nicht passen (meine Erfahrungen). Für ein so buntes Bike, wie die Cubes nunmal sind, passen die weißen Akzente am Reifen meiner Meinung nach schon, Optikblender halt. Weißwandreifen sind übrigens z.B. solche hier: Weißwand , da ist mehr als ein Streifen notwendig, um die Reifen auch so zu nennen. 

Ich hätte an deiner Stelle lieber Ersatz für den blöden Laufradsatz (XMB) gesucht, statt die SLX-Teile runter zu werfen. Von dem hört man soweit nichts gutes, ausser, dass er Sackschwer ist. 

Aber schön, dass du dein Bike hast und zufrieden damit bist.  Auch wenn es kein Plastik-Rotz ist....


----------



## andi_tool (17. Juni 2011)

was ist denn z.B. ein guter Laufradsatz bis sagen wir mal Euro 300,00 UVP? Kann ich mich da gegenüber dem XMB verbessern?


----------



## Groudon (17. Juni 2011)

Ich kann dir diesen empfehlen: 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...im-D-Light-disc-1390g-Laufradsatz::32871.html

Ich fahre ihn nun seit 2500km und bin absolut Ã¼berzeugt.  Musste nur mal die Lager an der HR-Nabe wechseln, was keine 20minuten dauert und bei gÃ¼nstigen Lagern keine 5â¬ Materialkosten sind!


----------



## andi_tool (17. Juni 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich kann dir diesen empfehlen:
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...im-D-Light-disc-1390g-Laufradsatz::32871.html
> 
> Ich fahre ihn nun seit 2500km und bin absolut überzeugt.  Musste nur mal die Lager an der HR-Nabe wechseln, was keine 20minuten dauert und bei günstigen Lagern keine 5 Materialkosten sind!



2500 km ist aber nicht wirklich viel. Ich habe mit meinem LRS jetzt schon 1600 km runter seit dem 01.12.2011 und erwarte von einem LRS mindestens 15 000 km. 

Das größere Problem bei diesem LRS ist jedoch die Limitierung im Gewicht auf 80 bis 85 kg. Da ich 79 kg wiege, kratze ich schon an der oberen Grenze..


----------



## Stravio (17. Juni 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Muss man das verstehen? Seit wann ist SLX ein "Rotz"? Ich fahr zwar auch keine SLX-Teile, aber soweit man liest und hört, sind die doch schon sehr wertig und werden erst getauscht, wenn sie "ausgelutscht" sind. Warum bestellst du dir dann ein Bike, was solch einen "Rotz" verbaut hat und gehst nicht gleich um ein Modell höher, wo auch durchgehend XT verbaut ist? IMHO billiger, wenn man die Umbauten mitrechnet. Dass die Reifen weiße Streifen haben, wusstest du auch schon vor dem Kauf, bei einem Händler kann man die schon vor der Auslieferung tauschen lassen, wenn sie einem nicht passen (meine Erfahrungen). Für ein so buntes Bike, wie die Cubes nunmal sind, passen die weißen Akzente am Reifen meiner Meinung nach schon, Optikblender halt. Weißwandreifen sind übrigens z.B. solche hier: Weißwand , da ist mehr als ein Streifen notwendig, um die Reifen auch so zu nennen.
> 
> Ich hätte an deiner Stelle lieber Ersatz für den blöden Laufradsatz (XMB) gesucht, statt die SLX-Teile runter zu werfen. Von dem hört man soweit nichts gutes, ausser, dass er Sackschwer ist.
> 
> Aber schön, dass du dein Bike hast und zufrieden damit bist.  Auch wenn es kein Plastik-Rotz ist....


echt das sind weißrandreifen mischung ist zu weich und rollwiederstand zum kotzen  tolle optik ja klar passt schon vor allem wenn der weiße strich so schlecht eingfärbt ist das es wie ne acht optisch aussieht xmb lass ich erstmal ansonsten hab ich noch 2 mavic lfr da warum nicht ein höheres modell schau mal selber und auch meine kommentare ,vielleicht kommst du drauf xt trigger umwerfer und ritzel keine 130 euro einbau mach selber in ner dreiviertel stunde mit bierpauseviel spaß noch mein kleiner für sein fahrrad zu großer profilneurotiker


----------



## Groudon (17. Juni 2011)

Ich wiege auch um die 78kg und habe kein Problem mit dem LRS. 

Er ist erst 2500km gelaufen, weil ich noch nicht mehr gefahren bin.  Der wird sicher noch mehr km laufen! Für das Geld ist er echt 1A!!!


----------



## andi_tool (17. Juni 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich wiege auch um die 78kg und habe kein Problem mit dem LRS.
> 
> Er ist erst 2500km gelaufen, weil ich noch nicht mehr gefahren bin.  Der wird sicher noch mehr km laufen! Für das Geld ist er echt 1A!!!



ja schon - aber nach 2500 km schon ein Lager an der HR gewechselt....


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> viel spaß noch mein kleiner für sein fahrrad zu großer profilneurotiker



Nö, hab deine Kommentare gelesen, bin nicht dahinter gestiegen, warum du dich jetzt für dieses Modell entschieden hast (ich rede nicht von Carbon!)...

Wobei, gerade beim Werfer wirst du ja sehr viel Unterschied zwischen SLX und XT merken, Trigger vielleicht, nach ein paar 1000 km, Kassette ist da sowieso schon lange hinüber und gewechselt. Ich versteh es nicht, vielleicht kannst du ja mal ausführlich erklären, was dir das bringen soll (außer Geldverschwendung)?

Ähm, warum soll ich klein sein und zu groß für mein Fahrrad, noch dazu ein Profilneurotiker?  Muss ich das jetzt verstehen, oder ist es deine Angewohnheit alles und jeden zu beschimpfen oder etwas zu unterstellen (wie es mit deinen Rotzausdrücken)?

Ach was, lass es bleiben..... Und wenn nicht, dann ist es auch gut, ich halte mich an meine Signatur....


----------



## Stravio (17. Juni 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nö, hab deine Kommentare gelesen, bin nicht dahinter gestiegen, warum du dich jetzt für dieses Modell entschieden hast (ich rede nicht von Carbon!)...
> 
> Wobei, gerade beim Werfer wirst du ja sehr viel Unterschied zwischen SLX und XT merken, Trigger vielleicht, nach ein paar 1000 km, Kassette ist da sowieso schon lange hinüber und gewechselt. Ich versteh es nicht, vielleicht kannst du ja mal ausführlich erklären, was dir das bringen soll (außer Geldverschwendung)?
> 
> ...



ups,jetzt hab ich dich glatt verwechselt mit mit diesem monnwalker maxxsch oder so sorry. habe mich für dieses bike entschieden weil ich keinen cube händler in der nähe habe , der nächste 150 kilometer weg, also internet und bei mhw bike house bestellt. es ist das einzige mit ner fox und einigermaßen ausstattung in alu was es dort gab mit finanzzierung für null und preis leistung nach vielen vergleichen doch unschlagbar. slx kommt mir vor wie ein zwischen ding aus deore und lx es heisst ja auch soll lx jetzt ersetzen. warum internet  bestellt  ich habe gar kein auto und schrauben mach ich selber allesklar sind die nach nen paar tausend runter die ritzel aber slx schon einiges eher glaub mirzu meinen ausdrücken, rede gerne klartext eigentlich immer halte nichts vom rumschwafeln beim umwerfer gibt es auch ein paar unterschiede aber egal die sonne scheint is wochenende und das wünsch ich dir, ein schönes wochenende.geh jetzt meine formula einbremsen und danach hat es diese luschenreifen eh zerissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (17. Juni 2011)




----------



## Stravio (17. Juni 2011)

unocz schrieb:


>



Ja Ja, ich weiss wieder so ein Idiot der Online bestellt. Kann aber alles selber machen und Garantie da Scheiß ich drauf weil gibt eh nur Stress!!! So lange der Rahmen nicht bricht, was mir auch noch nie passiert ist habe ich seit 25 Jahren schrauben ein sorgenfreies Leben Ihr wisst doch selber wie es ist seine Ansprüche durch zu setzen Ne, so hab ich was zu tun und mein Werkzeugschrank bekommt wieder Zuwachs mit Pressfit Werkzeugen Dein Bike finde ich übrigens sehr geil nur hab ich nicht soviel Geld für Komponenten da alleinerziehend von 2 Jungs und Unterhaltspflichtig für meine Tochter die bei meiner Ex lebt nur mal so am rande. Da wo ich lebe gibt es 6 Fahrradläden die man, bis auf einen, alle in die Tonne treten kann. Die verkaufen alle nur Bikes mit einen Gruppenmix das Dir schlecht wird:kotz:nur damit Sie immer schön schrauben und Kassieren können Der eine gute hat solche Horror Preise das ich mich frage warum der sich schon 10 Jahre hält aber die Dummen sterben Ja nie aus


----------



## unocz (17. Juni 2011)

das lachen war eigentlich nur auf die konversation bezogen.....


----------



## Stravio (17. Juni 2011)

Ja die ist lustig ich glaub der hat mich auf dem Kieker Was solls kann mir egal sein, bleibe mir treu und wie heisst es doch Leben und Leben lassen meinet wegen auch mit diesem Carbon ROTZ und nicht vergessen immer schön die Sattelstütze bis zum Mond raus ziehen und dann die Rahmen einschicken wegen Material Fehler


----------



## Stravio (17. Juni 2011)

Ach ja [email protected] bevor ich es vergesse getroffene Hunde bellen  Nein du fährst nicht diesen SLX Schrott  ist nur Grundausstattung beim Race, die Trigger und Cassette Meine Güte kann Mann doch zugeben das seine Signatur ein wenig lachhaft ist So Ende des Dissen Peace Bruder


----------



## Themeankitty (17. Juni 2011)

Ihr SPASSVÖGEL!!!


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Ach ja [email protected] bevor ich es vergesse getroffene Hunde bellen  Nein du fährst nicht diesen SLX Schrott  ist nur Grundausstattung beim Race, die Trigger und Cassette Meine Güte kann Mann doch zugeben das seine Signatur ein wenig lachhaft ist So Ende des Dissen Peace Bruder



Tja mein Lieber.... Bevor du irgendwelche Unterstellungen machst - sei es auf Teile oder Menschen bezogen - würde ich bitten, dass du dich vorher genau erkundigst. Es könnte nämlich schief gehen. Wie in deinem Fall... Für jeden SLX-Part, der bei meinem Bike standardmäßig drauf war, schenke ich dir 1000 Euro, kommst halt mal zu mir und zeigst es mir...  Kannst es ja brauchen, nach dem, was du uns hier so vorweinst....

Nur weil im Jahr 2011 SLX verbaut wird, heißt es nicht, dass es 2010 auch so war. Da war SRAM X9/XT Mix drauf, alles X9 außer Kurbel und vorderer Werfer. 

Und nochmals meine Stütze ist auch nicht bis zum Mond rausgezogen. Vielleicht setzt du mal die Brille auf, oder schaltest dein Hirn ein, sodass du nicht dauernd alle Leute miteineinander verwechselst.

Und ich hab dich nicht am "Kieker", ich verstehe nur nicht, dass man in der heutigen Zeit eine derartige Materialverschwendung macht und ungebrauchte Teile einfach nicht verwendet, wegen einer fragwürdigen Qualitätssteigerung. Es gibt auch Leute, die fahren mit Deore oder noch einer billigeren Gruppe und sind zufrieden.

Ab nun halte ich mich doch an meine Signatur, die so lachhaft nicht ist...


----------



## Stravio (18. Juni 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Tja mein Lieber.... Bevor du irgendwelche Unterstellungen machst - sei es auf Teile oder Menschen bezogen - würde ich bitten, dass du dich vorher genau erkundigst. Es könnte nämlich schief gehen. Wie in deinem Fall... Für jeden SLX-Part, der bei meinem Bike standardmäßig drauf war, schenke ich dir 1000 Euro, kommst halt mal zu mir und zeigst es mir...  Kannst es ja brauchen, nach dem, was du uns hier so vorweinst....
> 
> Nur weil im Jahr 2011 SLX verbaut wird, heißt es nicht, dass es 2010 auch so war. Da war SRAM X9/XT Mix drauf, alles X9 außer Kurbel und vorderer Werfer.
> 
> ...


  Moin Moin, beziehe doch nicht alles auf Dich Materialverschwendung, OK wenn Du das so siehst ist das Ja so in Ordnung Sie liegen fein säuberlich verpackt in meinen Gruppenschrank und werden wohl noch verwendung finden auf meinem Winterbike dafür reicht das  Ach und vorweinen tu ich ganz bestimmt nichts mir geht es sehr gut und so ist das nun mal mit den Frauen wo die Liebe hinfällt und wenn es auf nen Misthaufen ist Für mich kommt so mancher Wahnsinn einfach nicht in frage, wie zb ein Laufradsatz für 1800 Euro absoluter Leichtbau auch wenns geil aussieht Komme auch so mit meiner Beinkraft auf locker über 50 kmh selbst mit diesen neuen Radiergummischwalben Sorry wenns X9 ist dann hab ich nichts gesagt Wünsch Dir ein schönes Wochenende und nichts für ungut


----------



## xerto (18. Juni 2011)

iss doch jetzt gut..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stravio (18. Juni 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> iss doch jetzt gut..



Jupp Recht haste  Ok Du kämpfer für die rechte der Billiggruppen magst de ne Friedenspfeife


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Jupp Recht haste  Ok Du kämpfer für die rechte der Billiggruppen magst de ne Friedenspfeife



Na, i rauch nit....  Aber ein Iso-Getränk könnt ma trinken


----------



## Stravio (19. Juni 2011)

So jetzt hab ich den Salat und kann nicht schlafen War heute mit meinen Sohn ne Tour machen im Wald und ein bisschen Splitt Pisten. Habe dieses Bike nun seit 3 Tagen und als ich am Abend noch ne kurze Runde drehen wollte kam auf einmal so ein leichtes leises knacken aus dem Tretlager bereich Habe erst gedacht is mal wieder der Billigsattel also getauscht neue Runde auch nicht besser. Dann neue Stütze, ne war es auch nicht immer noch dieses leise knacken und es kommt einwandfrei aus dem Bereich des Kurbellagers. Wie können die da nur Platse verwenden Muss dazu sagen hab echt ne Menge Power in den Beinen aber bis jetzt hat immer alles gehalten was ich vorher hatte. So hab jetzt ne email zu mhw geschrieben mit Bitte das ich ein anderes Cube haben möchte und zwar eines von 2010 mit BB Integratet was ja echt sorgenfrei ist Kann ja wohl echt nicht sein das es nach nicht mal 100 Kilometern anfängt solche Gräusche zu machen Hab mich fürs Reaction Elexir Rc entschieden in White n Racing Red. Kostet nur 30 Euro mehr aber ist runtergesetzt von 1799,00 auf 1529,00. Rückgaberecht hab ich Ja und Umtauschen werden Sie es auch ansonsten kauf ich wo anders Ist das ein Schrott mit diesem Pressfitt jedenfalls für mich und so wie ich jetzt gelesen habe wohl auch für einige andere Kunden mit diesem System Und nein es sind auch nicht die Schnellspanner auch nicht das Schaltungsauge es ist der Plastikschrott der knackt is Ja auch klar, wie soll das gut gehen Alurahmen und Plastik als Kurbellager Gehäuse und das dieses Lager darin das zwar aus Spritzguss ist aber sich auch in Plaste bettet also ne den Typen der das erfunden hat gehört erschossen


----------



## Stravio (19. Juni 2011)

So jetzt hab ich den Salat und kann nicht schlafen War heute mit meinen Sohn ne Tour machen im Wald und ein bisschen Splitt Pisten. Habe dieses Bike nun seit 3 Tagen und als ich am Abend noch ne kurze Runde drehen wollte kam auf einmal so ein leichtes leises knacken aus dem Tretlager bereich Habe erst gedacht is mal wieder der Billigsattel also getauscht neue Runde auch nicht besser. Dann neue Stütze, ne war es auch nicht immer noch dieses leise knacken und es kommt einwandfrei aus dem Bereich des Kurbellagers. Wie können die da nur Platse verwenden Muss dazu sagen hab echt ne Menge Power in den Beinen aber bis jetzt hat immer alles gehalten was ich vorher hatte. So hab jetzt ne email zu mhw geschrieben mit Bitte das ich ein anderes Cube haben möchte und zwar eines von 2010 mit BB Integratet was ja echt sorgenfrei ist Kann ja wohl echt nicht sein das es nach nicht mal 100 Kilometern anfängt solche Gräusche zu machen Hab mich fürs Reaction Elexir Rc entschieden in White n Racing Red. Kostet nur 30 Euro mehr aber ist runtergesetzt von 1799,00 auf 1529,00. Rückgaberecht hab ich Ja und Umtauschen werden Sie es auch ansonsten kauf ich wo anders Ist das ein Schrott mit diesem Pressfitt jedenfalls für mich und so wie ich jetzt gelesen habe wohl auch für einige andere Kunden mit diesem System Und nein es sind auch nicht die Schnellspanner auch nicht das Schaltungsauge es ist der Plastikschrott der knackt is Ja auch klar, wie soll das gut gehen Alurahmen und Plastik als Kurbellager Gehäuse und das dieses Lager darin das zwar aus Spritzguss ist aber sich auch in Plaste bettet also ne den Typen der das erfunden hat gehört erschossen


----------



## unocz (19. Juni 2011)

mal ganz ruhig. die verbauen die pressfit innelager im  reaction seit 2009. es gibt noch so viele bereiche wo das geräusch herkommen kann..........


----------



## Stravio (19. Juni 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> mal ganz ruhig. die verbauen die pressfit innelager im  reaction seit 2009. es gibt noch so viele bereiche wo das geräusch herkommen kann..........



Guten Morgen Livestrong Ich weiß habe mir echt den Kopf zermartert woher es noch kommen kann Wenn ich aber die ganzen Berichte aus dem Road Bereich lese haben dort sehr viele das gleiche Problem und immer ist es das Pressfit lager! Habe gestern etwas Sand zwischen rechter Kurbel und Lager gehabt natürlich sofort geputzt mit nem feinen Pinsel und gereinigt. Viele schreiben auch über diese Dichtung des Pressfit das dieses schon ausreicht um in diese Lamellendichtung einzudringen und sie zu verbiegen, ganz leicht scheint aber schon auszureichen Habe das BB auf 2 von meinen Bikes noch nie Probs gehabt es sind auch einige der Meinung das die Belastung bei den Plaste Pressfit einfach nicht genug aufgefangen werden und es fängt an zu arbeiten im Rahmen?! Was meinst Du den was es noch sein könnte bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (19. Juni 2011)

..............also ist das knacken nur im wiegetritt zu hören? kommt es vom rechten sowie vom linken kurbelarm oder nur einseitig?


----------



## Stravio (19. Juni 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> ..............also ist das knacken nur im wiegetritt zu hören? kommt es vom rechten sowie vom linken kurbelarm oder nur einseitig?


Nein im Wiegetritt ist merkwürdigerweise nichts zu hören Nur wenn ich anfahre und beschleunige aber da auch nicht immer bin mit meinen Latein am Ende. Habe auch festgestellt das es nicht die ganz schweren Gänge sind da ist ruhe eher so die mitlleren! Ritzel sind aber fest!!!
Komisch das ganze


----------



## unocz (19. Juni 2011)

hmmmm sattelstütze gefettet? könnte aber auch der hintere schnellspanner sein, hast du da noch die orginalen drinn? einfach mal fester ziehen, also richtig fest.

pressfit innenlager haben meist eine höhere steifigkeit wie herkömmliche lager und das bei geringerem gewicht.


----------



## Stravio (19. Juni 2011)

So hab den Übeltäter entlarvt Die Stütze wars, schäm mich schon ein wenig Da ich so ein paar Kilos zugenommen habe sind diese Stützen mit der Rädelschraube für die Sattelneigung wohl nichts mehr für mich Hab jetzt meine Zyxx genommen und siehe da es herrscht Ruhe Kaufe mir Morgen eine für mein Gewicht So nun noch ne email zu mhw das ich bei dem Cube bleibe, wie peinlich  aber irren ist menschlich  Das Press Fit aus Plaste lass ich so lange drin bis es muckt mein Freund besorgt mir dann Ersatz von Race Face


----------



## Stravio (19. Juni 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> hmmmm sattelstütze gefettet? könnte aber auch der hintere schnellspanner sein, hast du da noch die orginalen drinn? einfach mal fester ziehen, also richtig fest.
> 
> pressfit innenlager haben meist eine höhere steifigkeit wie herkömmliche lager und das bei geringerem gewicht.



Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe Ja hab noch die originalen Schnellspanner drin aber es war Ja diese Rädelverstellung die bei diesen Leichtbaustützen nichts mehr für mich sind bei schon wieder zugenommenen 97 Kilo Sun Ringle hat reagiert und es sind mitlerweile nicht mehr diese Luschenschnellspanner sondern bessere mit mehr klemmkraft die sie auch behalten Hab ja diese Roten Ringel Dingle Ding Naben und die wurden sonst auch mit dem Roten Schnellspanner verbaut, sind jetzt schwarze und nicht mehr flach sondern erinnern mich an meine Mavic Crossride Schnellspanner sind gut und halten Danke noch mal


----------



## Pirania65 (19. Juni 2011)

So hier mein neues, Team Rahme und Gabel + SL Ausschtattung.
Die LRS sind nicht wirklich leicht, obwohl qualitativ sehr gut (hab die seit 3 Jahren auf meinem Stereo), daher werde ich diese bestellen : 
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...im-D-Light-disc-1390g-Laufradsatz::32871.html
Bin mir aber nicht sicher was am besten von der Farbe passen würde
Denke an schwarze Felge und gold oder rot der Rest.
Lohnt der Aufpreis (50 Euro) für CX Ray, auch wg. optik
Die grünen Akzente am Lenker werde ich noch gegen weiße tauschen.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr euren Senf dazu gibt
Bin bis jetzt nur Fullys gefahren, auch beim Marathons der macht ja wirklich Spass, pfeil schnell, super handling und sieht gut aus, in einer Woche ist der Spessart-Bike Marathon in Frammersbach da bin ich gespannt was damit zu machen ist


----------



## Themeankitty (19. Juni 2011)

@ Pirania 65 Was is das für Rahmengröße 14 Zoll oder 16 Zoll?
Schau süß aus !!!


----------



## Pirania65 (19. Juni 2011)

16"


----------



## Groudon (20. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre dengleichen LRS mit den D-Light-Speichen und finde ihn sehr gut! Die 50â¬ fÃ¼r die 40gr weniger wÃ¼rde ich anderweitig investieren. In Titan-Schrauben oder z.B. die SCOTT-Moosgummigriffe - sind mit 16gr sehr leicht und 10â¬ sehr gÃ¼nstig und sparen oft mehr wie 50gr zu anderen Griffen.

Dann wÃ¼rde ich eine Procraft PRC Sattelklemme holen - wiegt etwa 10gr, kostet 25â¬ und damit kannste die 50â¬ in andere Sachen investieren und so noch Geld sparen.  Eine leichtere CarbonsattelstÃ¼tze wÃ¼rde neben Gewicht auch noch Komfort bieten.


----------



## Pirania65 (20. Juni 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich fahre dengleichen LRS mit den D-Light-Speichen und finde ihn sehr gut! Die 50â¬ fÃ¼r die 40gr weniger wÃ¼rde ich anderweitig investieren. In Titan-Schrauben oder z.B. die SCOTT-Moosgummigriffe - sind mit 16gr sehr leicht und 10â¬ sehr gÃ¼nstig und sparen oft mehr wie 50gr zu anderen Griffen.
> 
> Dann wÃ¼rde ich eine Procraft PRC Sattelklemme holen - wiegt etwa 10gr, kostet 25â¬ und damit kannste die 50â¬ in andere Sachen investieren und so noch Geld sparen.  Eine leichtere CarbonsattelstÃ¼tze wÃ¼rde neben Gewicht auch noch Komfort bieten.


 
Habe doch die CX Ray genommen aber nicht alleine aus GewichtsgrÃ¼nden sondern bessere optik und das LRS ist steifer (die Cx Ray werden fester gespannt) usw. Das Gewicht (Rotirendemasse) kann man nicht so einfach mit statischem Gewicht vergleichen.
@Groudon, fÃ¤hrst Du den LRS Schlauchlos? wenn ja welchen Kit kannst Du empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (20. Juni 2011)

Meinzzzz mal wieder:


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juni 2011)

Der Flaschenhalter ist häßlich und passt nicht zum Rest vom schönen Bike....


----------



## Themeankitty (20. Juni 2011)

@ [email protected] 
 Den Flaschenhalter hab ich  Umsonst zum Bike dazubekommen,der erfüllt halt seinen Zweck,aber du hast schon recht, nicht besonders schön.


----------



## Stravio (20. Juni 2011)

Nabend, ich bins wieder Hab da mal ne Frage betreffend der Dekore auf der Fox Gabel. Meine hat nur auf der rechten Seite das Fox Dekore! Also das Fox mit der Beschriftung Fox Alps Series und auf der linken Seite also wenn man drauf sitzt nur das obere Dekor in Rot ist das normal? Weiß das immer auf beiden Seiten Fox steht war immer so denke ist eins vergessen worden  oder irre ich mich da? Es ist die Fox 32 F100 RL ALPS OB, 100mm, Lockout aber denke auch da gehört auf beiden Seiten der Fox Schriftzug. Mache Morgen mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Cube und wehe ihr lacht über die Plattform Pedalen und die Ergon Griffe Die Pedalen brauch ich für meine Quadratlatschen und Klickies kommen bei 3 fachen Bänderriss links und Kapselriss rechts nicht mehr in Frage und die Ergon gegen Kapillartunnelsyndrom, mir schlafen sonst immer die Finger ein  Das Cube ist ein Hammer,saugeil verarbeitet alles Tip Top bis jetzt eines meiner besten Bikes obwohl ich schon mehr ausgegeben habe und nicht soviel dafür bekommen hab Freu mich über eine Antwort betreffend der Dekore der Fox


----------



## benden (21. Juni 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Nabend, ich bins wieder Hab da mal ne Frage betreffend der Dekore auf der Fox Gabel. Meine hat nur auf der rechten Seite das Fox Dekore! Also das Fox mit der Beschriftung Fox Alps Series und auf der linken Seite also wenn man drauf sitzt nur das obere Dekor in Rot ist das normal? Weiß das immer auf beiden Seiten Fox steht war immer so denke ist eins vergessen worden  oder irre ich mich da? Es ist die Fox 32 F100 RL ALPS OB, 100mm, Lockout aber denke auch da gehört auf beiden Seiten der Fox Schriftzug. Mache Morgen mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Cube und wehe ihr lacht über die Plattform Pedalen und die Ergon Griffe Die Pedalen brauch ich für meine Quadratlatschen und Klickies kommen bei 3 fachen Bänderriss links und Kapselriss rechts nicht mehr in Frage und die Ergon gegen Kapillartunnelsyndrom, mir schlafen sonst immer die Finger ein  Das Cube ist ein Hammer,saugeil verarbeitet alles Tip Top bis jetzt eines meiner besten Bikes obwohl ich schon mehr ausgegeben habe und nicht soviel dafür bekommen hab Freu mich über eine Antwort betreffend der Dekore der Fox



Bei der Alps ist das ganz normal - die hat nur den einseitigen Decal.
Ich habe ja an meinem Reaction gleich die Decore gewechselt - fand das hellgrau schrecklich... Der rote Ring ist übrigens nur über den orginal hellgrauen drüber geklebt .
Wenn du andere Dekore suchst guck mal bei toxoholics...

Leider kann man den hellgrauen Aufkleber nicht lösen ohne den - bei dir roten - Ring zu entfernen...


----------



## Groudon (21. Juni 2011)

@Pirania

Ich fahre den LRS tubeless.

Vorne habe ich normales Klebeband genommen (war zu Geizig für FRM/Notubes-Band xD), dazu das Notubes-Ventil und Notubes-Milch mit einem Continental X-King 2.0 SS. Hält bisher ganz gut. Wenn jedoch neuer Reifen draufkommt, kommt auch FRM-Band drauf.

Hinten habe ich das FRM-Band + Notubes-Ventil + FRM-Milch (Notubes war alle ^^) + Continental RaceKing SS 2.0 (sehr schwer abzudichten, aber nun hält er die Luft).


----------



## Stravio (21. Juni 2011)

benden schrieb:


> Bei der Alps ist das ganz normal - die hat nur den einseitigen Decal.
> Ich habe ja an meinem Reaction gleich die Decore gewechselt - fand das hellgrau schrecklich... Der rote Ring ist übrigens nur über den orginal hellgrauen drüber geklebt .
> Wenn du andere Dekore suchst guck mal bei toxoholics...
> 
> Leider kann man den hellgrauen Aufkleber nicht lösen ohne den - bei dir roten - Ring zu entfernen...



Danke benden. Naja mich stört das Grau nicht und wenn es so Original ist lass ich es auch so Bei toxoholics hab ich schon vorbei geschaut, wenn se mal nicht mehr so gut aussehen sollten gibs neue


----------



## Serrox (21. Juni 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Nabend, inicht mehr in Frage und die Ergon gegen Kapillartunnelsyndrom, mir schlafen sonst immer die Finger ein



Ich gehe davon aus, dass du das *Karpal*tunnelsyndrom meinst ;-)
Hat meine Frau auch, die Ergon Griffe sind da anscheinend eine Wohltat


----------



## andi_tool (21. Juni 2011)

Serrox schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass du das *Karpal*tunnelsyndrom meinst ;-)
> Hat meine Frau auch, die Ergon Griffe sind da anscheinend eine Wohltat




Ich habe schon auf meinem Stumpjumper ergonomische Griffe gefahren und jetzt bei meinem Reaction habe ich die d'raufmachen lassen, bevor ich überhaupt einen Meter gefahren bin.

Ich möchte nicht mehr ohne diese Griffe fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stravio (21. Juni 2011)

Serrox schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass du das *Karpal*tunnelsyndrom meinst ;-)
> Hat meine Frau auch, die Ergon Griffe sind da anscheinend eine Wohltat



Immer diese Fremdwörter Jau genau das meine ich  Sie sind eine Wohltat und möcht die echt nicht mehr missen


----------



## benden (21. Juni 2011)

Ich hab auch die Ergon GX2 drauf - die sind spitze!


----------



## Stravio (21. Juni 2011)

So nun mal ein Paar Bilder von meinem Cube......  man beachte bitte das Hochsicherheitsschloss


----------



## Themeankitty (21. Juni 2011)

@ Stravio 
Schönes Ding!
BTW Haste dein Bike schon mal gewogen,würde nämlich gerne wissen ob es wircklich so viel wie im Katalog wiegt(ok 0,5kg kommen noch für die Pedalen drauf)


----------



## benden (21. Juni 2011)

Schönes Fahrrad  Die schwarze XT ist einfach an jedem Bike ein Hingucker!


----------



## Stravio (21. Juni 2011)

@Themeankitty
Danke schön
Nö hab ich nicht aber ist mir im großen und ganzen auch Latte is nen 20er Rahmen und die Pedalen sind leichter als die Schrott Teile die dabei waren lasenn sich sehr gut treten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stravio (21. Juni 2011)

benden schrieb:


> Schönes Fahrrad  Die schwarze XT ist einfach an jedem Bike ein Hingucker!



Danke benden sehe ich genauso mit der schwarzen XT. Wusste erst nicht ob ich mich richtig entschieden hab wegen der 3 Farben Jetzt wo ich es hab Liebe ich es auch wenn es mehr Gewicht auf die Waage bringt.
Im Winter kommt es zu meinen Kumpel der macht mal vernünftigen Klarlack drauf


----------



## benden (22. Juni 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Danke benden sehe ich genauso mit der schwarzen XT. Wusste erst nicht ob ich mich richtig entschieden hab wegen der 3 Farben Jetzt wo ich es hab Liebe ich es auch wenn es mehr Gewicht auf die Waage bringt.
> Im Winter kommt es zu meinen Kumpel der macht mal vernünftigen Klarlack drauf



Ich bin vorher auch ein "black anodized" gefahren und hab überlegt ob ich so ein bunter hund bin  Aber als ich es das erste mal gesehen habe - real - wars um mich geschehen 
Falls du mit der Performance der Gabel noch nicht zufrieden bist - die braucht Zeit. Ich war anfangs sehr enttäuscht, da meine Reba mir immer ein guter Begleiter war und in meinen Augen mindestens gleichwertig. Nach den ersten 500km hab ich die FOX aber langsam eingerockt und jetzt geht die super!


----------



## Stravio (22. Juni 2011)

Das kenn ich schon mit dr Performane von Fox  die braucht Zeit da haste Recht. Sag mal benden wo hast Du den Hinterradständer her so einen brauch ich auch dringend!!!


----------



## Mo_88 (22. Juni 2011)

das muesste der hier sein:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k534/a12529/hinterradstaender-raak-rk-b-schwarz.html

einen aehnlichen bekommste hier
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24102_LineUp-Fahrradhalter-.html

ansonsten gibts hier viele alternativen
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k534/liste.html?od=2d


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir den hier zugelegt:
http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p19679_Fahrradst-nder-Proceed-Bikestand.html

Absolut zufrieden, tut das, was er soll, ohne irgendwas zu verkratzen, da kann nämlich der Rahmen nicht abrutschen....was an diesen "Bike an der Seite" - Ständer sehr wohl passieren kann, wenn man unachtsam ist.


----------



## benden (22. Juni 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Das kenn ich schon mit dr Performane von Fox  die braucht Zeit da haste Recht. Sag mal benden wo hast Du den Hinterradständer her so einen brauch ich auch dringend!!!



Jaja - FOX... und dann soll man am besten noch nach 500km den ersten Service machen, ich werde bestimmt nicht daran rumfummeln lassen, jetzt wo die Gabel langsam arbeitet.

Ja, das ist der Feedback vom bike-discount, kann ich nur empfehlen - steht absolut sicher...
überlege schon ob ich mir nen zweiten hole - die kann man ja verbinden.


----------



## Mo_88 (22. Juni 2011)

benden schrieb:


> überlege schon ob ich mir nen zweiten hole - die kann man ja verbinden.



ja genau.
waere perfekt. denke die werden es auch bei mir

einmal fuers reaction und noch fuer mein Kuota =)
dann steht MTB direkt neben RR =)


----------



## Stravio (22. Juni 2011)

benden schrieb:


> Jaja - FOX... und dann soll man am besten noch nach 500km den ersten Service machen, ich werde bestimmt nicht daran rumfummeln lassen, jetzt wo die Gabel langsam arbeitet.
> 
> Ja, das ist der Feedback vom bike-discount, kann ich nur empfehlen - steht absolut sicher...
> überlege schon ob ich mir nen zweiten hole - die kann man ja verbinden.



Danke benden Service nach 500 km das macht doch eh keiner Erst wenn sie Luft verliert kommt se zum Service also wenn alles gut geht so nach ca 1 1/2 bis 2 Jahren Weiß noch nicht welchen Ständer ich jetzt nehme denn der Einwand von [email protected] hört sich sehr schlüssig an wegen unachtsamkeit


----------



## Stravio (22. Juni 2011)

Mo_88 schrieb:


> das muesste der hier sein:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k534/a12529/hinterradstaender-raak-rk-b-schwarz.html
> 
> einen aehnlichen bekommste hier
> ...




Danke Mo ein geiles Elexir hast du


----------



## Stravio (22. Juni 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den hier zugelegt:
> http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p19679_Fahrradst-nder-Proceed-Bikestand.html
> 
> Absolut zufrieden, tut das, was er soll, ohne irgendwas zu verkratzen, da kann nämlich der Rahmen nicht abrutschen....was an diesen "Bike an der Seite" - Ständer sehr wohl passieren kann, wenn man unachtsam ist.



Danke [email protected] denke ich nehm den gleichen kann mir vorstellen was Du meinst und sicher ist sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benden (22. Juni 2011)

Also sicher ist der Feedback auf jeden Fall - da kann nix verkratzen - man stellt das Bike ja mim Hinterrad in die Führung und der Arm geht gerade nach hinten weg...
Also ich bin von Technik und Sicherheit absolut überzeugt!
Hab mir für mein LTD Race noch einen bestellt


----------



## Stravio (22. Juni 2011)

Naja, ich bin noch am überlegen aber denke auch ein bisschen an meinen verrückten Kampfkater So nun wollte ich mal ein großen Lob an Shimano aussprechen. Die neue 30 Gang ist eine Wucht Habe noch nie was von knackigen Gangwechsel gehalten und bei der is es so Smooth 
das das Schalten eine wahre Wohltat ist Die Kettenführungslinie ist auch endlich mal wieder einigermaßen normal so das man  ohne Bedenken und komische Geräusche auch Kette Rechts fahren kann in dem leichtesten Gang Manchmal, dank dieser neuen saugeilen Übersetzung, hab ich vergessen das ich auf dem Rechten großen fahre selbst an den einen Berg rauf und Steigung 7% den wir hier haben mit gefühlten 100 Höhenmeter  Einfach nur geil


----------



## benden (23. Juni 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin noch am überlegen aber denke auch ein bisschen an meinen verrückten Kampfkater So nun wollte ich mal ein großen Lob an Shimano aussprechen. Die neue 30 Gang ist eine Wucht Habe noch nie was von knackigen Gangwechsel gehalten und bei der is es so Smooth
> das das Schalten eine wahre Wohltat ist Die Kettenführungslinie ist auch endlich mal wieder einigermaßen normal so das man  ohne Bedenken und komische Geräusche auch Kette Rechts fahren kann in dem leichtesten Gang Manchmal, dank dieser neuen saugeilen Übersetzung, hab ich vergessen das ich auf dem Rechten großen fahre selbst an den einen Berg rauf und Steigung 7% den wir hier haben mit gefühlten 100 Höhenmeter  Einfach nur geil



Also wenn Garfield nicht über 10kg wiegt schafft er den Ständer nicht!
Bin auch absoluter Fan der 10fach


----------



## Stravio (23. Juni 2011)

benden schrieb:


> Also wenn Garfield nicht über 10kg wiegt schafft er den Ständer nicht!
> Bin auch absoluter Fan der 10fach



Ne 10kg wiegt er nicht aber fehlt auch nicht viel bei ihm geht es eher darum das er gerne wie eine Tennisball durch die Wohnung springt
mal schauen ich probier ihn aus und sollte er halten ist gut wenn nicht kann man Ja umtauschen


----------



## SF49ers (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin seit einigen Tagen auch stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Reaction RX Bj.2010. Ich habe beim Zusammenbauen des Bikes ein kleines Problem mit dem Lenker festgestellt und hoffe ihr könnt mir vielleicht ein paar Tips geben. Der Lenker ist ein Syntace Duraflite 2014 in 640mm Breite. Mir sind das allerdings mindestens 6cm zu breit. Ich wollte jetzt die Bremse, Shifter und Lockout-Hebel etwas mehr nach innen schieben, was mir allerdings nur einseitig gelingt. Auf der anderen Seite geht das nur bedingt, da hier kaum noch Spiel ist durch den Lockout-Hebel der Fox F32. Einen anderen Lenker könnte ich anbauen, aber es wäre dann wichtig zu wissen, bei welchem Hersteller der dickere Lenkerteil so klein ist, dass man die oben genannten Komponenten alle ohne Problem unterbringen kann. Wie schon gesagt, ich würde einen Lenker mit 580mm Länge und 5° Grad Biegung bevorzugen. 
Zweites Problem ist, dass ich zwar an den vorderen Schalthebel zum runterschalten rankomme, aber der Lockout-Hebel ist doch schon ziemlich im Weg. Würde mich interessieren wie ihr das Probleme gelöst habt.

Danke schon einmal für eure Tips.
Thorsten


----------



## Stravio (23. Juni 2011)

SF49ers schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin seit einigen Tagen auch stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Reaction RX Bj.2010. Ich habe beim Zusammenbauen des Bikes ein kleines Problem mit dem Lenker festgestellt und hoffe ihr könnt mir vielleicht ein paar Tips geben. Der Lenker ist ein Syntace Duraflite 2014 in 640mm Breite. Mir sind das allerdings mindestens 6cm zu breit. Ich wollte jetzt die Bremse, Shifter und Lockout-Hebel etwas mehr nach innen schieben, was mir allerdings nur einseitig gelingt. Auf der anderen Seite geht das nur bedingt, da hier kaum noch Spiel ist durch den Lockout-Hebel der Fox F32. Einen anderen Lenker könnte ich anbauen, aber es wäre dann wichtig zu wissen, bei welchem Hersteller der dickere Lenkerteil so klein ist, dass man die oben genannten Komponenten alle ohne Problem unterbringen kann. Wie schon gesagt, ich würde einen Lenker mit 580mm Länge und 5° Grad Biegung bevorzugen.
> Zweites Problem ist, dass ich zwar an den vorderen Schalthebel zum runterschalten rankomme, aber der Lockout-Hebel ist doch schon ziemlich im Weg. Würde mich interessieren wie ihr das Probleme gelöst habt.
> 
> ...




Ähm verstehe ich da irgend etwas falsch  bau doch den Lock Out ganz nach außen weil brauchst de eh nicht so oft selbst wenn is er da gut aufgehoben


----------



## Stravio (23. Juni 2011)

Ansonsten ne Rohrscneider und kürzen das teil


----------



## SF49ers (23. Juni 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Ansonsten ne Rohrscneider und kürzen das teil


 
Das ist schon klar, dann würde ich mir aber den Griff durchschneiden. 

Nochmal zur Auffrischung. Links kein Problem, da genügend Platz. Rechts keine Luft mehr. Ich müßte den Lockout dann schon ganz woanders hinbauen. Ganz außen geht es auch nicht, da dort die Bar Ends dran sind.

Gruss


----------



## Stravio (23. Juni 2011)

SF49ers schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar, dann würde ich mir aber den Griff durchschneiden.
> 
> Nochmal zur Auffrischung. Links kein Problem, da genügend Platz. Rechts keine Luft mehr. Ich müßte den Lockout dann schon ganz woanders hinbauen. Ganz außen geht es auch nicht, da dort die Bar Ends dran sind.
> 
> Gruss



Sorry meinte ganz innen und wieso hat du links mehr luft als rechts sag mal 640er breite hat der Lenker dan is er doch schon gekürtzt entweder du kaufst dir den Lenker in Originalbreite oder baust den Lockout einfach nach Links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stravio (23. Juni 2011)

Und Barends sind eh ******* also runter damit dann hast du genügend Platz


----------



## Pirania65 (23. Juni 2011)

wenn der Lenker 580 mm ist und Du hast noch Barends drauf dann sind das effektiv 540 mm, das ist natürlich sehr schmal da musst Du auf das Teil verzichten glaube ich oder komplett auf  25,4 mm Durchmesser Lenker und Vorbau umrüsten. Wieso fährst Du so schmalen Lenker, was für Vorteile soll das haben


----------



## Groudon (24. Juni 2011)

so - mein reaction hat einen neuen Sattel  wer es sehen will, schaut ins Album  nicht dass sich wieder jemand aufregt, dass ich es zuoft zeige xD









ups ^^


----------



## benden (24. Juni 2011)

SF49ers schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin seit einigen Tagen auch stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Reaction RX Bj.2010. Ich habe beim Zusammenbauen des Bikes ein kleines Problem mit dem Lenker festgestellt und hoffe ihr könnt mir vielleicht ein paar Tips geben. Der Lenker ist ein Syntace Duraflite 2014 in 640mm Breite. Mir sind das allerdings mindestens 6cm zu breit. Ich wollte jetzt die Bremse, Shifter und Lockout-Hebel etwas mehr nach innen schieben, was mir allerdings nur einseitig gelingt. Auf der anderen Seite geht das nur bedingt, da hier kaum noch Spiel ist durch den Lockout-Hebel der Fox F32. Einen anderen Lenker könnte ich anbauen, aber es wäre dann wichtig zu wissen, bei welchem Hersteller der dickere Lenkerteil so klein ist, dass man die oben genannten Komponenten alle ohne Problem unterbringen kann. Wie schon gesagt, ich würde einen Lenker mit 580mm Länge und 5° Grad Biegung bevorzugen.
> Zweites Problem ist, dass ich zwar an den vorderen Schalthebel zum runterschalten rankomme, aber der Lockout-Hebel ist doch schon ziemlich im Weg. Würde mich interessieren wie ihr das Probleme gelöst habt.
> 
> ...



Wie dick ist denn der Ring des FOX Lockout? Ich konnte meinen Poploc Hebel der Reba unter die Schaltanzeige schieben und somit hatte ich gar keine Platzprobleme...


----------



## Groudon (24. Juni 2011)

Der FOX-LO-Hebel ist ein richtig großes Ding!


----------



## benden (24. Juni 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Der FOX-LO-Hebel ist ein richtig großes Ding!


Hast du aber nach Innen nicht trotzdem Platz alles etwas zu verschieben? (Inklusive Griffe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pirania65 (24. Juni 2011)

SF49ers schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Auffrischung. Links kein Problem, da genügend Platz. Rechts keine Luft mehr. Ich müßte den Lockout dann schon ganz woanders hinbauen. Ganz außen geht es auch nicht, da dort die Bar Ends dran sind.
> 
> Gruss


 
noch eine Idee, wenn Du kleine Hände hast kannst die Griffe kürzen. Bei mir wäre das ca. 10 mm und würde reichen.


----------



## SF49ers (24. Juni 2011)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> wenn der Lenker 580 mm ist und Du hast noch Barends drauf dann sind das effektiv 540 mm, das ist natürlich sehr schmal da musst Du auf das Teil verzichten glaube ich oder komplett auf 25,4 mm Durchmesser Lenker und Vorbau umrüsten. Wieso fährst Du so schmalen Lenker, was für Vorteile soll das haben


 
Ich glaube ihr habt nicht alle Details meines Anliegen richtig verstanden. Also noch einmal zum mitschreiben. Der Lenker ist 640mm lang. Heißt also, dass ich den Lenker um 3cm beidseitig kürzen müßte um auf mein Wunschmaß von 580mm zu kommen. Links bekomme ich durch verschieben ca. 2cm gut gemacht, aber rechts ist bei ca. 1-1,5cm Ende. 

Hätte gedacht, dass der Eine oder Andere das selbe Probleme hätte, aber das scheint wohl nicht der Fall zu sein. 

Somit muss ich wohl die Hersteller bzw. Händler abklappern und rausfinden welche Lenker einen schmaleren Oversize-Bereich anbieten. Ansonsten muss ich kpl. auf 25,4mm umrüsten. Ist mir sowieso nicht klar, warum man diesen Mist gemacht hat. Letzlich bringen die Oversize-Lenker nicht viel gegenüber den Standard-Lenkern. Aber man muss sich ja wohl immer mal wieder etwas Neues einfallen lassen um die Käuferschar bei der Stange zu halten. 

Gruss


----------



## Stravio (24. Juni 2011)

SF49ers schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr habt nicht alle Details meines Anliegen richtig verstanden. Also noch einmal zum mitschreiben. Der Lenker ist 640mm lang. Heißt also, dass ich den Lenker um 3cm beidseitig kürzen müßte um auf mein Wunschmaß von 580mm zu kommen. Links bekomme ich durch verschieben ca. 2cm gut gemacht, aber rechts ist bei ca. 1-1,5cm Ende.
> 
> Hätte gedacht, dass der Eine oder Andere das selbe Probleme hätte, aber das scheint wohl nicht der Fall zu sein.
> 
> ...



Dann Bau ihn doch nach Links....Menno


----------



## Stravio (24. Juni 2011)

SF49ers schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr habt nicht alle Details meines Anliegen richtig verstanden. Also noch einmal zum mitschreiben. Der Lenker ist 640mm lang. Heißt also, dass ich den Lenker um 3cm beidseitig kürzen müßte um auf mein Wunschmaß von 580mm zu kommen. Links bekomme ich durch verschieben ca. 2cm gut gemacht, aber rechts ist bei ca. 1-1,5cm Ende.
> 
> Hätte gedacht, dass der Eine oder Andere das selbe Probleme hätte, aber das scheint wohl nicht der Fall zu sein.
> 
> ...




So mein kleines Rechengenie Also wenn der Lenker 64cm breit ist und DU Ja so gerne wie oben beschrieben 3cm auf jeder Seite kürzen musst um auf Deine Wunschbreite von 58cm zu kommen dann nimm doch nur 2 1/2 cm auf jeder Seite und Du hast dann auch endlich Rechts Deine 2 cm  ob nun 58 oder 59cm der eine macht den Brei wohl auch nicht fett und wenn doch kauf Dir doch ein neues MTB


----------



## SF49ers (24. Juni 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> So mein kleines Rechengenie Also wenn der Lenker 64cm breit ist und DU Ja so gerne wie oben beschrieben 3cm auf jeder Seite kürzen musst um auf Deine Wunschbreite von 58cm zu kommen dann nimm doch nur 2 1/2 cm auf jeder Seite und Du hast dann auch endlich Rechts Deine 2 cm  ob nun 58 oder 59cm der eine macht den Brei wohl auch nicht fett und wenn doch kauf Dir doch ein neues MTB


 
Danke für den Tip! Das mit dem Kompliment gebe ich gerne an Dich zurück mit einem anderen Zitat "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil" Ich schrieb, dass ich rechts max. 1-1,5cm verschieben kann. Das wären dann nur 61cm anstatt 58 bzw. 59cm. Lassen wir das aber....

Weiß denn jemand, ob alle Hersteller den Oversize-Bereich in etwa gleich breit gestalten, oder gibt es vielleicht Hersteller, die den Bereich geringer halten als andere? Das wäre dann eventuell auch schon eine Hilfe. 

Gruss


----------



## Stravio (25. Juni 2011)

SF49ers schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip! Das mit dem Kompliment gebe ich gerne an Dich zurück mit einem anderen Zitat "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil" Ich schrieb, dass ich rechts max. 1-1,5cm verschieben kann. Das wären dann nur 61cm anstatt 58 bzw. 59cm. Lassen wir das aber....
> 
> Weiß denn jemand, ob alle Hersteller den Oversize-Bereich in etwa gleich breit gestalten, oder gibt es vielleicht Hersteller, die den Bereich geringer halten als andere? Das wäre dann eventuell auch schon eine Hilfe.
> 
> Gruss




Ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## benden (25. Juni 2011)

SF49ers schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip! Das mit dem Kompliment gebe ich gerne an Dich zurück mit einem anderen Zitat "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil" Ich schrieb, dass ich rechts max. 1-1,5cm verschieben kann. Das wären dann nur 61cm anstatt 58 bzw. 59cm. Lassen wir das aber....
> 
> Weiß denn jemand, ob alle Hersteller den Oversize-Bereich in etwa gleich breit gestalten, oder gibt es vielleicht Hersteller, die den Bereich geringer halten als andere? Das wäre dann eventuell auch schon eine Hilfe.
> 
> Gruss



Warum man bei Mountainbikes meist oversize verbaut lass dir mal von nem Entwickler erklären, der wird dir die Unterschiede in der Käfteaufnahme sagen können.
In meinen Augen wirst du das mit deinen aktuellen Teilen nicht schaffen. 
Aber ob es einfach mit einem krzeren Lenker getan ist weiß ich nicht, denn der Lockout der Fox ist schon ein extremer Klopper.
Die Verjüngung des Lenkers von 31.8 auf 20 wird bei allen fließen sein und somit Platz brauchen.
Ich denke dir ist am wirklich am besten geholfen, wenn du Lenker und Vorbau auf 22 wechselst, dann bekommst du diesesn kurzen Lenker hin...


----------



## Alexspeed (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Bin dran und drüber mir ein Reaction GTC zu holen und wollte mir mal noch ein paar wichtige Infos holen. Vielleicht können ja die die schon eins haben gut drüber berichten.
Bin 178cm groß und würds in 18 Zoll nehmen.

Wichtig: Kann ich damit auch mal bequem fahren? Also von der Sitzposition und Streckung?
Bequemer als die HPC´s und HPT´s allemal aber ich kenn den Vergleich net.

Fahre gern weite Strecke aber auch viel anspruchsvolles Gelände!!!
Wie sieht es mit der Klettereigenschaft aus??? Bis wieviel % kann man gut Klettern ohne das man vorn zu viel Haftung verliert und nach hinten überkippt?
Wie fährt es sich bei nem technischen downhill?

So das wäre eigentlich das wichtigste. Im normalen CC und Marathongelände wirds ganz normal gehen. Wichtig ist mir halt wirklich die extrembereiche Uphill und Downhill.

Danke schonmal

MfG


----------



## Snoerre (29. Juni 2011)

da ich nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Reaction bin...hier mal ein Bild davon auf der ersten Ausfahrt.


----------



## xerto (29. Juni 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Wie fährt es sich bei nem technischen downhill?
> 
> So das wäre eigentlich das wichtigste. Im normalen CC und Marathongelände wirds ganz normal gehen. Wichtig ist mir halt wirklich die extrembereiche Uphill und Downhill.
> 
> ...



biste sicher das du ein reaction haben willst?  

downhill und reaction? das wird nicht so sein

ein ht ist nur eingeschränkt downhill tauglich.

hoch geht gut  

runter bei marathon auch gut 

bei downhill nicht geeignet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gotwald1 (29. Juni 2011)

nach 500 km und 8000hm ist nun die hintere Bremse (Backen) fertig.
ist das normal (meine erste scheibe)???

weiters habe ich an der rechten kurbel ein leichtes klacken unter starker last nach dem oberen totpunkt. was kann das sein?

ansonsten ein hammer das GTC team.....nur zu empfehlen.

Gruß
SAM


----------



## Alexspeed (29. Juni 2011)

Jap mir gehts nicht um den Downhill beim Sport Downhill, mir gehts um abfahrten die auch bei den XC Worldcups die Fahrer zu meistern haben. Die gehen teilweise über die DH Strecken, sind recht steil und auch manchmal kniffelig zu fahren ohne das das Material zu sehr leidet

Für Downhill hab ich schon n Bock.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Bin 178cm groß und würds in 18 Zoll nehmen.



Das wird IMHO eng werden. Da brauchst wahrscheinlich eine längere Sattelstütze und hast eine recht hohe Sattelüberhöhung, wie ich denke. Ich würde es erst mal irgendwo probefahren.

Ich bin 174cm klein und habe beim 18 Zoll die Stütze auf ca. 1cm lt. Skala heraussen, da ist nicht mehr wahnsinnig viel Spielraum bei mir, allerdings fahre ich auch gerne eher mit gestreckteren Beinen, andere fahren eher tiefer mit dem Sattel. Geschmackssache und Gewohnheit.


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Juni 2011)

reaction drecksch..




IMG_1562 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


----------



## cytrax (30. Juni 2011)

Drecksch is erst wenn man die orginal farbe nimmer erkennt


----------



## benden (30. Juni 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bin dran und drüber mir ein Reaction GTC zu holen und wollte mir mal noch ein paar wichtige Infos holen. Vielleicht können ja die die schon eins haben gut drüber berichten.
> Bin 178cm groß und würds in 18 Zoll nehmen.
> ...



Hey - du bist, ähnlich wie ich, der berühmte 19" Fahrer... Wirst dich entscheiden müssen zwischen 18 und 20
Für deine anspruchsvollen Trails spricht eher das 18", aber für längere Ausfahrten das 20iger...
Welche Schrittlänge hast du denn?
Mir wurde bei 1,795cm von allen Seiten und Händlern das 20" empfohlen - zu recht.
Ich habe den Vorbau noch reduziert und es passt perfekt.
Gerade beim GTC läuft die Sattelstütze direkt ins Oberrohr - da würde ich den Sattel nicht zu weit rausziehen.
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen zu nem Händler zu gehen - musst ja dort nicht kaufen - und dich da mal auf beide zu setzen...


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juni 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Drecksch is erst wenn man die orginal farbe nimmer erkennt



sauber is aber auch ned




IMG_1567 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


----------



## benden (30. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> sauber is aber auch ned
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So sah meins auch letzte Woche aus - danach 2 Stunden putzen - jetzt wieder wie geleckt!


----------



## Alexspeed (30. Juni 2011)

Ja eine Probefahrt wollt ich wirklich mal machen.

ob 18" oder 20" : Ich fahre gerne sehr wechselndes technisches Gelände. Viel Steigung und viel Gefälle, also eher Singletrails rauf und runter. Daher eher der Gedanke zu einem kleinerem Rahmen.

Wollte mir dann noch ne Variosattelstütze(Reverb, Joplin,...) ranmachen oder bin ich dann voll im Falschen Segment?

Wie sieht es denn mit der Bequemheit so aus auf langen Touren größer 3 Stunden und einfachem Gelände alá flache Feldwege.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (30. Juni 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Ja eine Probefahrt wollt ich wirklich mal machen.
> 
> ob 18" oder 20" : Ich fahre gerne sehr wechselndes technisches Gelände. Viel Steigung und viel Gefälle, also eher Singletrails rauf und runter. Daher eher der Gedanke zu einem kleinerem Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre seit Dezember 2010 ein Reaction 16" bei einer KG von 167 cm. Mein Bekannter hatte ich sich sehr gewundert, daß ich wieder sowas kleines gekauft habe - mir war die Sitzposition aber einfach bequemer als bei 18". Sonntag sind wir 70 km = ca. 3 Std. gefahren in sehr welligem/hügeligem Gelände. Ich hatte auch nach dieser Zeit keine Probleme - außer daß ich mich konditionell übernommen hatte und es mir abends nicht so gut ging. 
Ich würde wieder zum 16" greifen - weil's im Gelände auch wirklich klasse zum Fahren und dirigieren ist.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juni 2011)

nur mal so btw.: mit 180 und weniger ist man kein 20 zoll kandidat und mit 170 und weniger schon gar kein 18 zoll!

und bei einem RACEbock von extremen downhills zu sprechen ist auch...
also ich bin durchaus schon mit meinem reaction die technischen und steinigen downhillls vom fullybereich runter. aber warum sollte ich sowas tun, wenns räder gibt die dafür auch geeignet sind?!


----------



## LTD_CC (30. Juni 2011)

Hmmm, ob man das immer so 100% an der Körpergröße festmachen kann? Wohlfühlen sollte man sich halt. Da geht nichts über eine Probefahrt. Ich bin 1.73m und mein Händler hatte ein 20" Reaction GTC da. Hatte mich aus Spaß mal drauf gesetzt, dachte zunächst das es zu groß wird. Passte aber auf Anhieb, 20mm kürzerer Vorbau und es war perfekt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juni 2011)

ich kanns an mir festmachen...bin 182, 183 sowas. dazu neschrittlänge von 90+- ; also laaaange beine  fahr nen 18er, damits vom oberrohr her passt. wenn du 173 bist, hast du nie im leben einen WESENTLICH längeren oberkörper und somit auch kein 20ger... mancchmal ist man auch durch die "alten"bikes "verstimmt".. btw: meine rahmengröße ist bei mir nur wasfür liebhaber. könnt genausogut 20 fahren.


----------



## andi_tool (30. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich kanns an mir festmachen...bin 182, 183 sowas. dazu neschrittlänge von 90+- ; also laaaange beine  fahr nen 18er, damits vom oberrohr her passt. wenn du 173 bist, hast du nie im leben einen WESENTLICH längeren oberkörper und somit auch kein 20ger... mancchmal ist man auch durch die "alten"bikes "verstimmt".. btw: meine rahmengröße ist bei mir nur wasfür liebhaber. könnt genausogut 20 fahren.



das stimmt. Mein alter Stumpjumper hatte ein ellenlanges Oberrohr, Rahmenhöhe war 17". Leider baut Cube kein Reaction mit 17" ...


----------



## benden (30. Juni 2011)

Die Oberrohrlänge beim GTC ist auch nicht soooo unterschiedlich bei 18 und 20 - die knappen 2cm holt man leicht mit nem kürzeren Vorbau wieder rein...
Entscheidend ist das Sattelrohr - wie gesagt, es ist nicht überhöht und endet direkt am Oberrohr - da würde ich gucken ob ich die Sattelstütze wirklich 4cm weiter ausziehen kann.
Wenn ich mit meinen 1,80 auf meinen Sattelstützenauszug noch 4cm draufrechne bin ich am Limit - und je länger der Hebel, desto größer die Momente die wirken.
Und das die Sattelklemmung bei dem Rahmen ne Schwachstelle ist, ist bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juni 2011)

die fast 2 cm hast auch im radstand....und da hilft der vorbau wenig also ich nehm dann lieber die etwas größere sattelüberhöhung in kauf.. kommt halt immer drauf an.


----------



## benden (30. Juni 2011)

Klar, wenn ich mit dem Hobel harte Trails hoch/runter wollte, wär mir das 18er auch lieber, aber für meine CC Bedürfnisse bleib ich bei meinem 20er  Wenn ich mir jetzt ein Stereo oder Fritzzerl holen würde (man darf ja mal träumen), dann würde ich wahrscheinlich auch zum 18er greifen...


Und @ Snoerre - richtig schönes Bike! (Bis auf die roten Barends - dafür sollte Cube einen ausgeben!)


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juni 2011)

dafür hab ich n stereo im hardcore aubau  ist mein wettkampfrad... (soll halt ab und zu auch vorkommen, dass v.a. bei cc rennen mal paar trails drin sind mit netten kurven und sowas  ist nur fast grenzwertig mit dem hinter den sattel kommen, aber des geht mittlerweile ganz gut...


----------



## Groudon (1. Juli 2011)

@ andi 

was hast du für eine Sitzhöhe denn bei 90cm SL?! Ich sitze bei 80cm ungefähr (Tretlager -> oberkante Sattel). Das würde bei mir mit einer 400er Stütze und dem 18"-Rahmen iwie nicht hinhauen, wenn ich 100mm Einschub haben müsste...


----------



## Alexspeed (1. Juli 2011)

Passt das eigentlich alles so was hier geschrieben wird???

http://www.cube.eu/uploads/pics/mtb_reaction_gtc_team_05_01.jpg






Wenn zu viel druck auf dem Lenker die ganze Zeit lastet ist das auf jeden falls etwas schlecht für längere Touren und bergab-fahrten!
Bei technischer Trail sieht das Bike aber ganz schön alt aus?
S2 und bissl S3 Trails solls schon abkönnen!! Will ja da nicht das Bike schieben!!!


----------



## mtblukas (1. Juli 2011)

dann kauf dir ein anderes Bike -.- man man


----------



## benden (1. Juli 2011)

Das Reactiion GTC ist ein Sprinter - klar kann es auch mal ein Trail ab, aber dafür ist es wirklich nicht gemacht...
Wenn du keine Touren fährst, auf denen im Normalfall solche Passagen nicht dabei sind, dann nimm kein Carbon-Hardtail...
Und ehrlich gesagt versteh ich dann auch nicht wofür du es brauchst.
Da bist du mit nem AMS wirklich besser bedient.
Der Test in der Mountainbike ist schon sehr aussagekräftig - und da siehst du ja die Stärken - aber eben auch die Schwächen. Und dir geht es eher um Einsätze, wo das Bike - übrigens in diesem Test Testsieger - wohl eher mehr Nachteile als Vorteile hat.


----------



## Alexspeed (1. Juli 2011)

Sind doch nur ein paar Fragen. Möchte halt die Meinung von denen die schon eins fahren!!!

Will eben ein Hardtail und kein Fully, eben wegem Gewicht und der besseren Sprintfähigkeit!!!

Fahren tue ich halt auch mal einen Kurzen Trail 200Hm bergab statt dem langen Umweg per Feldwegen. Da sollte es trotzdem auch funktionieren.
Doch hauptsächlich solls steile und teilweise technische Uphills können das ist mir klar.
Ich möcht halt auch wissen wie es sich im Grenzbereich bewegt und was möglich ist.

Wie gesagt wenn ich rauffahre fahre ich auch wieder runter


----------



## benden (1. Juli 2011)

Du wirst mit dem Reaction jeden Trail runterkommen, den du mit nem anderen Hardtail runterkommen würdest.
Nicht nur das Reaction GTC, sondern jedes Hardtail hat eben seine (Komfort-) Grenze...
Du hast vorne ne 100er Gabel - die kann schon was - wenn sie eingefahren ist. Die Alps beim Team.
Welches Modell willst du eigentlich?


----------



## Alexspeed (2. Juli 2011)

Wird schon passen, wenn ich mir nochmal den WC XCO in Pietermaritzburg anschaue, wenns diese Trails abkann dann passts schon.
Wenn ich das Team fÃ¼r 1500â¬ beim HÃ¤ndler bekomme wird es das werden.

Was mich noch interessiert, eine Gabel mit Travelfunktion wÃ¤re noch das i-tÃ¼pfelchen, kann man an der FOX was machen? FOX bietet die ja in 80 100 oder 120 an, kann ich da innen was drehen? Ne Absenkfunktion fÃ¼r Steigungen wÃ¤r auch interessant. Jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benden (2. Juli 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Wird schon passen, wenn ich mir nochmal den WC XCO in Pietermaritzburg anschaue, wenns diese Trails abkann dann passts schon.
> Wenn ich das Team für 1500 beim Händler bekomme wird es das werden.
> 
> Was mich noch interessiert, eine Gabel mit Travelfunktion wäre noch das i-tüpfelchen, kann man an der FOX was machen? FOX bietet die ja in 80 100 oder 120 an, kann ich da innen was drehen? Ne Absenkfunktion für Steigungen wär auch interessant. Jemand Erfahrungen damit?



Wenn dich dein Händler mag, dann macht er 1500 - wobei das schon über 15% sind... Würde sagen mit 1550 solltest du auch leben 
Was bei der FOX alles möglich ist kann dir wohl kaum einer sagen - über die Gabel gibt es nicht viel Informationen.
Die einen sagen es ist ne abgespeckte FLOAT, die anderen ne F100...
Ich weiß nur, dass wenn du es nicht selbst machst, du viel Geld hinlegen musst um was an der Gabel zu ändern... (toxoholics...)


----------



## andi_tool (2. Juli 2011)

Das mit einer Absenkfunktion für die Gabel kann ich nachvollziehen.

Ich bin mit meinem Reaction Team sehr zufrieden - ausser bei steilen Uphills. Da kommt das Vorderrad einfach viel zu früh hoch...


----------



## benden (2. Juli 2011)

Ja, von der Ausstattung ist die FOX etwas mager - aber die Performance jetzt nach knapp 1000km passt 
Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder von heute!


----------



## Mo_88 (3. Juli 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Wird schon passen, wenn ich mir nochmal den WC XCO in Pietermaritzburg anschaue, wenns diese Trails abkann dann passts schon.
> Wenn ich das Team fÃ¼r 1500â¬ beim HÃ¤ndler bekomme wird es das werden.



1500 anstatt 1800 waere schon ne klasse sache!
steht das bike schon bei deinem haendler?

habe letztes jahr im februar mein reaction elixir CR bekommen.
im oktober 09 war ich dort und habe es bestellt. und schon dort wurde mir nen preis von 1550 gesagt.
fuer ein vorbestelltes bike war das auch nen spitze preis!

fuer den preis machst du dann nix falsch!

@benden

schoene bilder
wo ist das?


----------



## Snoerre (3. Juli 2011)

Und @ Snoerre - richtig schönes Bike! (Bis auf die roten Barends - dafür sollte Cube einen ausgeben!)[/quote]


Das Schaltauge ist auch rot, da müßten die ersten paar Reifen normal aufs Haus gehn


----------



## benden (4. Juli 2011)

Mo_88 schrieb:


> 1500 anstatt 1800 waere schon ne klasse sache!
> steht das bike schon bei deinem haendler?
> 
> habe letztes jahr im februar mein reaction elixir CR bekommen.
> ...



Das ist nördlich von Kaiserslautern - der Steinbruch ist direkt an einem Fahrradweg vor Niederkirchen.  Da läuft sogar die Hauptverkehrsstraße vorbei.


----------



## Mo_88 (4. Juli 2011)

sieht auf jeden fall richtig klasse aus!
da macht man gerne mal fotos =)


----------



## Stravio (4. Juli 2011)

Naabend so hab jetzt 2 1/2 Wochen rum mit meinem Reaction Pro Die Bremsen haben sich jetzt einigermaßen eingebremst und sie haben nie geschliffen oder gräusche gemacht sehr genau eingestellt von Anfang an und sie schleifen auch nicht Habe jetzt neue Pneus drauf von Conti, die Race Kings Supersonic 2.2Hatte vorher schon die Race Kings an einen meiner anderen Bikes und auf Straße bzw leichten Schotter oder Sand nur geil die Teile Ok, jetzt kommt wieder die gehen doch so oft Platt wegen ungenügend Pannenschutz recht habt ihr, war bei den normalen Kings auch so im Hinterrad aber bei den Supersonic gehts schon eine Woche lang gut Habe ein bisschen mitgelesen wegen Trails fahren und so mit nem GTC Team Nö würde ich nicht mit dem Teil dafür gibt es dieses hier habe ich mir ausgesucht für nächstes Jahrhttp://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/Cannondale-2011-Flash-Carbon-29-ER-3-Magnesium-White-Mountainbike_detail_10658_109.htmlIs zwar kein Cube aber fängt Ja auch mit C anIst ein Traum in Twenty Nine und das kanze Carbonconcept hört sich sehr sehr vernünftig an!! Cannondale haltSo und jetzt schlachtet mich ruhig das ich abtrünnig werde nächstes Jahr


----------



## Stravio (4. Juli 2011)

Ach ja, die lefty wollen wir nicht außen vor lassenes gibt keine bessere Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (5. Juli 2011)

ich seh nur smileys...


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juli 2011)

ich auch - und ich bin froh dass du weg von deiner konservativen "einstellung" bist  btw. lassen sich "trails" bestens mit dem reaction fahren! aber der kollege mit dem S2, S3 scheint nicht zu wissen was jeweiliges heisst, sonst käme er nicht auf die idee das als "mit haupteinsatzgebiet" eines cc rades definieren zu wollen!  ah und btw: nehm das nächste mal den x-king! rollt besser, hat (zumindest bei trocken  - feuchten verhältnissen) ziemlich gut grip und ist auch recht pannensicher und dazu noch leicht.!


----------



## zett78 (5. Juli 2011)

benden schrieb:


> Ja, von der Ausstattung ist die FOX etwas mager - aber die Performance jetzt nach knapp 1000km passt
> Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder von heute!



Soll das hier abgebildete Reaction schon 1.000km auf dem Buckel haben??


----------



## benden (5. Juli 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> Soll das hier abgebildete Reaction schon 1.000km auf dem Buckel haben??



Wurde einen Tag vor der Tour 2 Stunden geputzt... Und nein - es sind erst 934 km


----------



## Stravio (5. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich auch - und ich bin froh dass du weg von deiner konservativen "einstellung" bist  btw. lassen sich "trails" bestens mit dem reaction fahren! aber der kollege mit dem S2, S3 scheint nicht zu wissen was jeweiliges heisst, sonst käme er nicht auf die idee das als "mit haupteinsatzgebiet" eines cc rades definieren zu wollen!  ah und btw: nehm das nächste mal den x-king! rollt besser, hat (zumindest bei trocken  - feuchten verhältnissen) ziemlich gut grip und ist auch recht pannensicher und dazu noch leicht.![/quote
> 
> Jau, den X-King hatte ich im Auge, aber bei uns im Norden heisst es doch so schön :was der Bauer nicht kennt frisst er nichtIch weiss das es mit dem Reaction geht, war mit meinen Hobel im Harz und geht recht gut!! Habe aber von nen Händler hier das Cannondale Flash Carbon 29 Zoll zur Probe gehabt und wollte es nicht wieder her geben  Trotz 20 Gang fehlte mir nichts an Übersetzung obwohl doch etwas ungewohnt, die Flex hinterbaustreben sind ein Traum an Komfort und die Gabel is der Hammer!!!Das Teil bügelt echt über alles weg allein schon wegen der riesen Reifen was hälst Du von Twenty Niner Andi??


----------



## Stravio (5. Juli 2011)

So da is es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (5. Juli 2011)

warum hast du dir überhaupt ein reaction geholt ???


----------



## mtblukas (5. Juli 2011)

ooh man -.-


----------



## Stravio (5. Juli 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> warum hast du dir überhaupt ein reaction geholt ???


Weil ich Bikes Liebe Das Reaction ist für mich ein Bike das sich sehr gut fährt und auch immer bei mir bleiben wird so wie meine anderen!! Das was ich nun ins Auge gefasst habe ist etwas was mich schon lange interessiert und das ich auch schon etwas länger beobachte: ein Twenty Niner! Da ich bis jetzt immer so meine Probs mit der größe hatte, 18er zu klein 20er passt iregendwie auch nicht so recht weil immer der Vorbau nicht so lang dann sein darf und die Stütze muß ich teilweise auch noch arg weit rausziehen(Ich weiß klingt für euch wieder lächerlich aber wenn so viel Kohle für ein Bike dann muß einfach alles pasen!!)Nun habe ich mal ein Twenty Niner in 48 cm Größe ausprobiert und es passt alles wie angegossen!!! Es ist ein einzigartiges Fahrgefühl wie ich noch nie erlebt habe. Kann den einen oder anderen Cube Fetischisten sehr gut verstehen das er dieses belächelt und verhöhnt aber wieso eigentlich? Fahren doch immer mehr Profs ein Twenty Niner in World Cup Rennen warum wohl Dieses Modell kam ers sehr spät in meinen Norddeutschen Raum, ein Wunder das es überhaupt hier angekommen ist Ich bin kein Prof aber ich fühle mich zum ersten mal in 27 Jahren MTB angekommen mit allen drum und dran! Testet es mal und Ihr fährt kein 26 Zoll mehr Zu dem das alles passen muss, ich wohne nicht in einer Gegend die nicht mit guten Bikeläden gesegnet ist und ohne Auto,dieses aus Überzeugung, kommt nur Online in Frage und da muss ich nehmen was ich kriege! Klar kan man den einen oder anderen Vorteil aushandeln aber meistens ist es nur der Preis der Fällt weil Kompenten haben die reinen Onlinshops nie am Lager Und warum ein Cube, ich sammel Bikes wie andere Leute Briefmarken


----------



## Stravio (5. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> ooh man -.-


Nun zu Dir Lukas! Oh mann.....warum? Auch ich finde Cube nicht schlecht aber..da gibt es doch dieses aber! Habe schon schönere und bessere Schweißnähte gesehen Es ist ein Massenprodukt, klar wusst ich auch schon vorher! Deshalb auch am Fließband geschweißt...wusst ich auch schon vorher!Es hat teilweise Komponenten verbaut die echt ein wenig lachhaft sind..wusst ich auch schon vorher! Dennoch hat es mich gereizt und hab mir eins gekauft und was soll ich sagen? Fährt sich ganz nett ist im Antrieb recht Flott obwohl ich den S-Bend eher nach oben anstatt nach unten gelegt hätte aber das ich nun mich vor diesem Bike verneigen müsste und als Ding der Dinge darstelle...Nöööööö da gibt es weitaus besseresUnd ich Liebe Smileys


----------



## mtblukas (5. Juli 2011)

man kann doch eh nur mit einem bike fahren. Dann kauf dir doch ein Bike oder zwei und die dann richtig geil mit Sram XX oder so..also so würd ichs machen..naja


----------



## Stravio (5. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> man kann doch eh nur mit einem bike fahren. Dann kauf dir doch ein Bike oder zwei und die dann richtig geil mit Sram XX oder so..also so würd ichs machen..naja



Stimmt man kann nur mit einen Bike fahren an einen Tag..und am nächsten mit einen anderen Keine Bange bin kein Poser oder Spinner...oder doch vielleicht in der Richtung das ich Autos hasse und deshalb mir das Vergnügen meiner Pedalecs gönne!! Ich schraube für mein Leben gern, manchmal zerlege ich meine Bikes der Reihe nach, säubere Sie und setze Sie wieder zusammen! Glaube mir das Cannondale Flash Twenty Nine wird mein letztes sein!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stravio (5. Juli 2011)

Ach bevor ich es vergesse, die ganzen Bikes die ich besitze bleiben auch immer in meinen Besitz, bis auf eine Ausnahme mein Corratec Teambow da gibt es einen Interessenten für der immer mehr bietet


----------



## Stravio (5. Juli 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> warum hast du dir überhaupt ein reaction geholt ???



Lieber unocz!! Ich bringe es jetzt mal bei Dir ganz einfach auf den Punkt! Ich denke Du schraubst auch so gerne wie ich an Deinen Bike. Nur mit dem Unterschied das ich es nicht so ganz einsehe für Komplett XTR noch einmal tief in die Tasche greifen zu müssen um das Gewicht zu drücken(kann ich aber doch verstehen jedem das seine)Klar kann man es jetzt als Idiotie ansehen sich erst ein Bike zu kaufen um dann wieder nach etwas anderen zu streben! Ich bin halt ein Freak in Sachen Bikes und habe endlich das gefunden was mir sicherlich Jahrelang Freude bescheren wird!! Sehe es nicht als Fehlkauf oder so, es gefällt mir aber is nicht das was mich in allen zu frieden stellt! Dieses Twenty Nine tut es in allen belangen....in diesem Sinne, versteh mich oder halt nicht Nen kleinen Tipp, wenn Du Die Möglichkeit besitzt dieses oder ein anderes Twenty Niner zu testen....tu es wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## unocz (5. Juli 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Lieber unocz!! Ich bringe es jetzt mal bei Dir ganz einfach auf den Punkt! Ich denke Du schraubst auch so gerne wie ich an Deinen Bike. Nur mit dem Unterschied das ich es nicht so ganz einsehe für Komplett XTR noch einmal tief in die Tasche greifen zu müssen um das Gewicht zu drücken(kann ich aber doch verstehen jedem das seine)Klar kann man es jetzt als Idiotie ansehen sich erst ein Bike zu kaufen um dann wieder nach etwas anderen zu streben! Ich bin halt ein Freak in Sachen Bikes und habe endlich das gefunden was mir sicherlich Jahrelang Freude bescheren wird!! Sehe es nicht als Fehlkauf oder so, es gefällt mir aber is nicht das was mich in allen zu frieden stellt! Dieses Twenty Nine tut es in allen belangen....in diesem Sinne, versteh mich oder halt nicht Nen kleinen Tipp, wenn Du Die Möglichkeit besitzt dieses oder ein anderes Twenty Niner zu testen....tu es wirst es nicht bereuen





also als erstes muss ich mal feststellen das du ein echtes mitteilungsbedürfniss hast desweiteren bin ich im bezug auf räder ähnlich veranlagt. eine xtr ist nicht in erster linie dafür da um das gewicht zu drücken, mir gefällt da schon eher die optik und das prestige
ich plane übrigens auch mir ein 29 zu holen


----------



## Stravio (6. Juli 2011)

Sehr gutes Bike was Du da im Auge hast unocz Mit dem Mitteilungsbedürfniss magst schon recht haben glaub die Flasche Rotwein war nicht so gut Gestern Sorry drücke mich manchmal etwas unverständlich aus, habe auch wegen dem Aussehen und Funktion mir alles auf XT umgebaut! Mit dem Gewicht geht eh im Moment nicht viel, mein Bike wiegt so um die 12 Kilo ich selber bin bei 95 also ne gute Kombination Der LFR von XMB ist echt Sauschwer, nicht das Vorderrad unbedingt das geht noch grade so aber das Hinterrad wiegt ne gefühlte Tonne!! Haben die das mit Blei ausgegossen Egal für mein Gewicht passt es schon. Das Specialized is echt ne Wucht was Du da ausgesucht hast, wirst ne Menge Spass mit haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (6. Juli 2011)

benden schrieb:


> Wurde einen Tag vor der Tour 2 Stunden geputzt... Und nein - es sind erst 934 km



den Reiniger hätte ich auch gerne, besonders für die Reifen


----------



## Groudon (6. Juli 2011)

unocz schrieb:


>



Nur, dass das ein 26er SJ ist.


----------



## Ensi (6. Juli 2011)

dann eben so:


----------



## andi_tool (6. Juli 2011)

also von den Proportionen her sieht so ein 29er echt besch... aus.

Und wenn ich mir dann ein 16" Bike vorstelle als 29er....


----------



## Stravio (6. Juli 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> also von den Proportionen her sieht so ein 29er echt besch... aus.
> 
> Und wenn ich mir dann ein 16" Bike vorstelle als 29er....



Hast Du nicht ganz unrecht gewöhnungsbedürftig eben aber fährt sich traumhaft


----------



## andi_tool (6. Juli 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht ganz unrecht gewöhnungsbedürftig eben aber fährt sich traumhaft



ich werde mir trotzdem keines zulegen. Mein Reaction ist jetzt gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt und muß noch 5 bis 6 Jahre halten. Dann schauen wir weiter.

Einen Goldesel habe ich leider nicht, somit habe ich einfach ein gewisses Intervall einzuhalten.

Ob da der Trend 29er noch aktuell ist, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## mtblukas (6. Juli 2011)

Erst schreiben das man alles auf xt umschraubt nur dass es geil aussieht und dann ein 29er? Ich find die Dinger so hässlich...


----------



## Stravio (6. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Erst schreiben das man alles auf xt umschraubt nur dass es geil aussieht und dann ein 29er? Ich find die Dinger so hässlich...



lol,ich habe nicht nur alles auf XT umgeschraubt weil es besser aussieht sondern weil dieser SLX Schrott an so einen Bike einfach nichts zu suchen hat!!! Jau hässlich fand man 1986 auch nen MTB und idiotisch altes geht neues kommt, so ist das schon immer gewesen! 29er werden sich durchsetzen, in 5 Jahren fahren alle welche dieses was unocz oben auf den Pic gepostet hat is nen 26 ST aber das selbe gibt es auch in 29er kostet nur Schlappe 3898 euronen sieht haargenau gleich aus bis euf nen kleinen 29er Schriftzug


----------



## Stravio (6. Juli 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> ich werde mir trotzdem keines zulegen. Mein Reaction ist jetzt gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt und muß noch 5 bis 6 Jahre halten. Dann schauen wir weiter.
> 
> Einen Goldesel habe ich leider nicht, somit habe ich einfach ein gewisses Intervall einzuhalten.
> 
> Ob da der Trend 29er noch aktuell ist, bleibt abzuwarten.



Den Goldesel hab ich auch nicht, noch nichtnaja es gibt 29er schon seit ein Paar Jahren(Nicht nur Hardtails sonder ja auch Fullys) und es werden immer mehr und wenn schon so sehr gute Namenhafte Hersteller sie in ihr Programm nehmen werden sie sich schon etabliert haben Das ist kein Hype, wenn man sich mal alle Eckdaten reinhaut stellt man sehr schnell fest wo der Weg hinführt Kann Dich aber sehr gut verstehen, Dein Bike is nen Hammer oder sagen wir mal so beide Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (6. Juli 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> altes geht neues kommt, so ist das schon immer gewesen! 29er werden sich durchsetzen, in 5 Jahren fahren alle welche dieses was unocz oben auf den Pic gepostet hat is nen 26 ST aber das selbe gibt es auch in 29er kostet nur Schlappe 3898 euronen sieht haargenau gleich aus bis euf nen kleinen 29er Schriftzug



Sieht harr genauso aus? find ich nicht. Wie viel Prozent von allen Bikes sind 29er? glaubst doch selber nich das in 5 jahren alle ihre 26er vk und ein 29er kaufen. Außerdem viele Leute kaufen sich Bikes mit mehr Fedeweg (150+) glaubst du an so ein Bike kommen 29er Laufräder?

Is meine Meinung...


----------



## Stravio (6. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Sieht harr genauso aus? find ich nicht. Wie viel Prozent von allen Bikes sind 29er? glaubst doch selber nich das in 5 jahren alle ihre 26er vk und ein 29er kaufen. Außerdem viele Leute kaufen sich Bikes mit mehr Fedeweg (150+) glaubst du an so ein Bike kommen 29er Laufräder?
> 
> Is meine Meinung...



Jupp soll sie auch bleiben viele Leute kaufen sich Bikes mit mehr Federweg, na klar sind alles Freerider und Enduristen is ne sparte für sich(bis auf die Paar Spinner die damit durch die City Slalom fahren wie nen Affe auf nen Schleifstein)Andere fahren lieber Trails und CC und da sind sie einfach unschlagbar Es gibt auch ein neues Fully von Cannondale als 29er wiegt 10,5 kg mit allen drum und dran hat 100mm vorne wie hinten is für Maraton,Trail und CC und das beste es gibt keine Gewichtsbeschränkung!! So und Du findest die sehen nicht gleich aus echt is mir gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Stravio (6. Juli 2011)

Hab die Downhiller vergessen vor denen zieh ich echt den Hut aber die fahren alle mitlerweile schon mit 200mm


----------



## mtblukas (6. Juli 2011)

Jo hab mir jetzt ein Enduro gekauft oder eher All Mountain Plus


----------



## Stravio (6. Juli 2011)

Einen hab ich noch, es gibt 29er schon seit 5-6 Jahren und es werden immer mehr aber genug dem ganzen, jedem das seine was ihm zusagt und gefällt! Denke es wird nicht mehr lange dauern bis ne richtige Downhill Waffe mit 29 Zoll und 150+ rollt


----------



## Stravio (6. Juli 2011)

Wetten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (6. Juli 2011)

DU kannsts auch nich lassen oder?


----------



## Stravio (6. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Jo hab mir jetzt ein Enduro gekauft oder eher All Mountain Plus



Cube Hanzz SL echt fett das Teil und lass Dich nicht wegen den Felgen beirren, sehen nur geil aus und passen perfekt zum Finnish Ich selber würde mich mit so einen Teil wohl Tot fahren


----------



## Stravio (6. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> DU kannsts auch nich lassen oder?



Is doch lustig aber schaun wa mal wie es mit den Teilen weitergeht, ich kauf mir eins nächstes Jahr


----------



## Stravio (6. Juli 2011)

Tschö muss Kohle machen


----------



## mtblukas (7. Juli 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Cube Hanzz SL echt fett das Teil und lass Dich nicht wegen den Felgen beirren, sehen nur geil aus und passen perfekt zum Finnish Ich selber würde mich mit so einen Teil wohl Tot fahren



Is doch kein Enduro?

Kommt aus einem anderen Lager nich Cube.


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juli 2011)

zu dieser ganzen diskussion kann man nix mehr sagen.....definitivn icht.


----------



## Stravio (7. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> zu dieser ganzen diskussion kann man nix mehr sagen.....definitivn icht.



Wenn du meinst andi


----------



## Stravio (7. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub ich geh lieber mehr Biken und schreib nix mehr is sinnvoller Rest in Peace


----------



## benden (8. Juli 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich geh lieber mehr Biken und schreib nix mehr is sinnvoller Rest in Peace


----------



## Stravio (8. Juli 2011)

benden schrieb:


>



Werd mal erwachsen und prahl nicht mit deinen nicht gefahrenen Kilometern rum Meine Reifen sahen nach einer Woche schon nicht mehr so aus wie Deine nach angeblichen 934 Kilometernll: Hier sind so viele Poser und Spinner ich dachte das ist hier ein Reaction Tread für Alu MTBs wie es am Anfang auch war mit Bikern die Spass verstehen und Biken nicht Posen!! Ich weiß was gleich wieder als Antwort kommt 
Lass gut sein benden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benden (8. Juli 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Werd mal erwachsen und prahl nicht mit deinen nicht gefahrenen Kilometern rum Meine Reifen sahen nach einer Woche schon nicht mehr so aus wie Deine nach angeblichen 934 Kilometernll: Hier sind so viele Poser und Spinner ich dachte das ist hier ein Reaction Tread für Alu MTBs wie es am Anfang auch war mit Bikern die Spass verstehen und Biken nicht Posen!! Ich weiß was gleich wieder als Antwort kommt
> Lass gut sein benden



Mein lieber Freund - ich glaube der größte Poser und Spienner in diesem Forum kennst du am längsten! Ich glaube du hast noch nicht gemerkt, dass dein Spass hier allen anderen die Lust am Austausch in diesem Thread nimmt! Zu jeder Wurst kommt von dir der Senf.
Ich bin das Bike jetzt wöchentlich +- 100km gefahren, und habe extra zum Foto machen das Teil 2 Stunden geputzt. 
Schmutzige Reifen sind ja wohl kein Zeichen für gefahrene Kilometer! Da müsstest du schon meine Profiltiefe sehen.
Ich kann die nur versichern, dass du einige Meinungen exclusive hast - z.B. was die Qualitätsdiffernz zwischen XT und SLX angeht, oder was die Rolle von 29igern in Zukunft sein wird, oder dass du Autos hasst 
Ich frage mich nur manchmal, ob du wirklich ein erwachsener Mann bist, mit zwölfjährigem Sohn, der manchmal zu viel Rotwein trinkt, oder in Wirklichkeit du das zwölfjährige Kind bist.


----------



## zett78 (8. Juli 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Werd mal erwachsen und prahl nicht mit deinen nicht gefahrenen Kilometern rum Meine Reifen sahen nach einer Woche schon nicht mehr so aus wie Deine nach angeblichen 934 Kilometernll: Hier sind so viele Poser und Spinner ich dachte das ist hier ein Reaction Tread für Alu MTBs wie es am Anfang auch war mit Bikern die Spass verstehen und Biken nicht Posen!! Ich weiß was gleich wieder als Antwort kommt
> Lass gut sein benden



Ich sehe das ähnlich, deshalb auch meine Frage nach dem Reiniger 
Mein Elite HPC ist auch erst 3 Wochen alt, von dem weiss ist nichts mehr zu sehen, trotz Muc Off. Obwohl ich damit auch nicht an die Reifen gehe.
Aber nun back to Topic


----------



## benden (8. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr rumfahrt, aber auf den Waldautobahnen und Straßen (ich fahre ca. 70% Asphalt) auf denen ich unterwegs bin brauch ich den äußeren Bereich als Rollfläche überhaupt nicht...
Ich schicl euch gerne meine Garmin Trainingscenter Aufzeichnungen...


----------



## Mo_88 (8. Juli 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Werd mal erwachsen und prahl nicht mit deinen nicht gefahrenen Kilometern rum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur weil er sein Bike pflegt und vor dem Foto 2h den reiniger und das wasser hat laufen lassen, heist es doch nicht, dass er die "angeblich" gefahrenren Kilometer nur zum Posen angibt.
so nen stuss hab ich schon lange nichtmehr gehoert.



zett78 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ähnlich, deshalb auch meine Frage nach dem Reiniger
> Mein Elite HPC ist auch erst 3 Wochen alt, von dem weiss ist nichts mehr zu sehen, trotz Muc Off.



dann geb dir muehe 
ich bekomme meine weißen streifen auf dem reifen noch jetzt, nach 1 1/2 und ca 3000km, sauber.
hinten ist zwar mittlerweile nen neuer reifen drauf, aber vorne immernoch der erste und der weiße streifen wird mit wasser inkl. neutralseife und ner buerste innerhalb von 2 minuten wieder komplett weiß...


immer diese agressive form die manche user an den tag legen. muss doch nicht sein.

und stravio.
kriegst du es auch mal hin keinen doppel oder sogar dreifach-post hinzulegen? man kann auch mal nen groeßeren post verfassen, ohne die uebersicht zu verlieren.
stichpunkt: *gliederung*!

in jedem anderen forum wuerdest du verwarnungen fuer jeden doppelpost bekommen...zurecht!


----------



## Stravio (8. Juli 2011)

benden schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr rumfahrt, aber auf den Waldautobahnen und Straßen (ich fahre ca. 70% Asphalt) auf denen ich unterwegs bin brauch ich den äußeren Bereich als Rollfläche überhaupt nicht...
> Ich schicl euch gerne meine Garmin Trainingscenter Aufzeichnungen...



Ich hoffe du wirst nie in deinen Leben Motorrad fahren viel Spaß mit den kantigen Reifenll: ich fahre zu 90% Asphalt und auch Kurven


----------



## Stravio (8. Juli 2011)

Mo_88 schrieb:


> nur weil er sein Bike pflegt und vor dem Foto 2h den reiniger und das wasser hat laufen lassen, heist es doch nicht, dass er die "angeblich" gefahrenren Kilometer nur zum Posen angibt.
> so nen stuss hab ich schon lange nichtmehr gehoert.
> 
> 
> ...



und mo ...jau krieg ich hin


----------



## Stravio (8. Juli 2011)

benden schrieb:


> Mein lieber Freund - ich glaube der größte Poser und Spienner in diesem Forum kennst du am längsten! Ich glaube du hast noch nicht gemerkt, dass dein Spass hier allen anderen die Lust am Austausch in diesem Thread nimmt! Zu jeder Wurst kommt von dir der Senf.
> Ich bin das Bike jetzt wöchentlich +- 100km gefahren, und habe extra zum Foto machen das Teil 2 Stunden geputzt.
> Schmutzige Reifen sind ja wohl kein Zeichen für gefahrene Kilometer! Da müsstest du schon meine Profiltiefe sehen.
> Ich kann die nur versichern, dass du einige Meinungen exclusive hast - z.B. was die Qualitätsdiffernz zwischen XT und SLX angeht, oder was die Rolle von 29igern in Zukunft sein wird, oder dass du Autos hasst
> Ich frage mich nur manchmal, ob du wirklich ein erwachsener Mann bist, mit zwölfjährigem Sohn, der manchmal zu viel Rotwein trinkt, oder in Wirklichkeit du das zwölfjährige Kind bist.



Ja man kann seinen Senf dazu geben oder halt auch nicht
1. Programmier mal deinen Routenplaner ein paar Kurven ein 2. XT und SLX sind verschiedene Schaltungen allein schon 2 Fach gelagert ist eine Qualitätsdifferenz von den Alu Schalthebeln wollen wie mal schweigen 3.Getroffene Hunde bellen jau klar trink ich gerne mal nen Rotwein und ich hab nicht nur nen 12 Jährigen Sohn sondern auch nen 19 Jährigen ach ja und meine Lütte is 54. Ich verderbe hier Leuten den Spass och das tut mir aber leid geh mal schnell zu Mutti und heul Dich aus Die räumt auch bestimmt noch Dein Zimmer aufNun zum Schluß benden! Mir stinkt hier halt so das eine oder andere was so abläuft von Stümpern die sich nen Poserbike kaufen und denken sie hätten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gerfressen und können teilweise noch nicht einmal ihre Barends richtig rum montieren geschweige denn das sie sich vernünftigt mit Gruppen auskennen. 2 Stunden ihr Bike putzen sich vor nen Steinbruch stellen und einen erklären das sie schon 934 Kilometer gefahren sind Ach ja und ich bin ein Kind im Manne das werd ich immer bleiben benden auch mit 70 noch Sag mal bei deinen Fotoalbum is ne Karte abgebildet ist das die Eisdielen Strecke genauso kommst Du mir vor wie so ein richtig kleiner Eisdielen oder Cafe' Poser habe ich schon genug von kennen gelernt und Du passt Haargenau in diese Sparte


----------



## unocz (8. Juli 2011)

sagt mal, habt ihr alle kein real life ? soll das hier jetzt nen schwanzvergleich thread werden.
reißt euch echt mal zusammen!!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Juli 2011)

Muss mich jetzt mal einmischen. Ist ja schlimmer wie im Kindergarten. Sorry Leute, aber mit diesen sinnlosen Endlosdiskussionen stellt ihr diesen Thread ganz schön ins Abseits. Es geht hier doch um das Cube Reaction und genau das finde ich in den letzten 2 Seiten so gar nicht mehr. Es geht hier nicht drum wer schneller, weiter, besser, größer, länger, Poser, Spinner, weiß der Teufel sonst noch was ist, sondern einzig alleine um das Reaction. 
Bilder, Berichte, Umbauten, Aufbauten, gemeinsamen Austausch .... also, dann bleibt doch bitte bei dem Thema oder macht nen eigenen Thread auf.
So, das musste ich jetzt mal loswerden.
Hat einer mal nen schönes Reaction Bild, damit wir wieder zum eigentlichen Thema kommen??? Sonst stell ich meins noch mal rein (O;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (8. Juli 2011)

Leute bitte bleibt doch 
1) mal beim Thema
2) sachlich


----------



## andi_tool (8. Juli 2011)

Silvermoon will Bilder? Sind schon etwa 4 Monate alt - aber bitte schön....


----------



## Themeankitty (8. Juli 2011)

@ Andi tool
Endlich wieder ein sinnvoller Beitrag 
Danke !


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Juli 2011)

Ich mach mal den Anfang, um mal wieder auf´s eigentliche Thema, dem Cube Reaction, zu kommen 

Hier noch mal ein Foto von meinem kleinen schwarzen Zwergenwürfel, den ich im Januar 2011 selbst aufgebaut habe:





Inzwischen haben wir beide auch schon unser erstes gemeinsames Rennen bestanden. Wir haben uns tapfer gegen die "Großen" im Feld geschlagen 


@ andi tool: Du warst schneller wie ich, aber danke, dass du meinen Wunsch erhört hast! Schönes Reaction haste da (O:


----------



## unocz (8. Juli 2011)




----------



## andi_tool (8. Juli 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Ich mach mal den Anfang, um mal wieder auf´s eigentliche Thema, dem Cube Reaction, zu kommen
> 
> Hier noch mal ein Foto von meinem kleinen schwarzen Zwergenwürfel, den ich im Januar 2011 selbst aufgebaut habe:
> 
> ...



@silvermoon, ja, habe ich mir nach 2 Jahren exzessiven Sparen gekauft. Ursprünglich waren noch ein neues Breezer und ein neuer Stumpjumper auf der Liste. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss hat aber bei beiden nicht gepasst. Das Cube ist das 2011 Modell, gekauft am 01.12.2010 und jetzt habe ich schon fast 2000 km damit runter. Wie gross ist denn Dein Rahmen? 14" tippe ich mal. Der sieht noch um eine Nummer kleiner aus als meiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (8. Juli 2011)

Ei ja, Zwergenrahmen halt - 14 Zoll - haste schon richtig getippt. Mehr war nicht drin (O;

... und jippie, wir sind wieder beim Thema- yeah!


----------



## Stravio (8. Juli 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> sagt mal, habt ihr alle kein real life ? soll das hier jetzt nen schwanzvergleich thread werden.
> reißt euch echt mal zusammen!!!!



Treffend unocz sehr treffend Jupp ich halt mich ab jetzt ein wenig zurück


----------



## xerto (9. Juli 2011)

unocz schrieb:


>



hat maxxis auch reifen für ein cc bike?

ich dachte, die bauen eher freeridreifen.

sind die gut? rollwiderstand und grip? 

könnte ich die auch auf einem ams fahren?

gruß aus maintal


----------



## benden (9. Juli 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Ja man kann seinen Senf dazu geben oder halt auch nicht
> 1. Programmier mal deinen Routenplaner ein paar Kurven ein 2. XT und SLX sind verschiedene Schaltungen allein schon 2 Fach gelagert ist eine Qualitätsdifferenz von den Alu Schalthebeln wollen wie mal schweigen 3.Getroffene Hunde bellen jau klar trink ich gerne mal nen Rotwein und ich hab nicht nur nen 12 Jährigen Sohn sondern auch nen 19 Jährigen ach ja und meine Lütte is 54. Ich verderbe hier Leuten den Spass och das tut mir aber leid geh mal schnell zu Mutti und heul Dich aus Die räumt auch bestimmt noch Dein Zimmer aufNun zum Schluß benden! Mir stinkt hier halt so das eine oder andere was so abläuft von Stümpern die sich nen Poserbike kaufen und denken sie hätten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gerfressen und können teilweise noch nicht einmal ihre Barends richtig rum montieren geschweige denn das sie sich vernünftigt mit Gruppen auskennen. 2 Stunden ihr Bike putzen sich vor nen Steinbruch stellen und einen erklären das sie schon 934 Kilometer gefahren sind Ach ja und ich bin ein Kind im Manne das werd ich immer bleiben benden auch mit 70 noch Sag mal bei deinen Fotoalbum is ne Karte abgebildet ist das die Eisdielen Strecke genauso kommst Du mir vor wie so ein richtig kleiner Eisdielen oder Cafe' Poser habe ich schon genug von kennen gelernt und Du passt Haargenau in diese Sparte


Ich wünsch euch hier noch viel Spass und viele lehrreiche Stunden...


----------



## unocz (9. Juli 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> hat maxxis auch reifen für ein cc bike?
> 
> ich dachte, die bauen eher freeridreifen.
> 
> ...




aber natürlich! 

http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_xc.html


----------



## xerto (9. Juli 2011)

danke


----------



## Mo_88 (9. Juli 2011)

grad auch wieder von ner schnelle runde heim gekommen.
45km in 1:55. war fuer die runde ganz gut.

leider kein foto gemacht. das naechste mal werd ich dran denken =)


----------



## unocz (9. Juli 2011)

Mo_88 schrieb:


> grad auch wieder von ner schnelle runde heim gekommen.
> 45km in 1:55. war fuer die runde ganz gut.
> 
> leider kein foto gemacht. das naechste mal werd ich dran denken =)





wieviel hm?


----------



## xerto (9. Juli 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> wieviel hm?



na wenige.....

beim schnitt von über 23?  

welche hm?

flachlandtour...

oder in eine richtung mit rückenwind


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juli 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> na wenige.....
> 
> beim schnitt von über 23?



also bei mir warens bei nem 25ger schnitt dann doch 950 beim blackforrest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mo_88 (9. Juli 2011)

koennt ihr mir ne seite nennen, bei der man ne tour eingeben kann, die dann die hoehenmeter ausgibt? das hoehenprofil?

also flachland ist hier ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## xerto (10. Juli 2011)

Mo_88 schrieb:


> also flachland ist hier ganz bestimmt nicht.



also wenn das so ist dann respekt


----------



## andi_tool (10. Juli 2011)

Heut' war's mal heftig.

30 km, 2 Stunden 23 Minuten unterwegs, zig Höhenmeter (keine Ahnung wieviel), 2 mal mit dem Lenker eingefädelt in Trails, 1 mal abgerutscht am Hang. Unter anderem den Volkmarsberg in Oberkochen hoch.

Spass hat's gemacht. Und leider - Bilder gibt's keine....


----------



## Themeankitty (10. Juli 2011)

Ab nächste Woche gibt´s wieder Bilder !!!
(Morgen letzte Schulaufgabe,dann Siffen)


----------



## unocz (10. Juli 2011)

hatte heute auch ne super tour
74.18km 1553hm 5:07std


----------



## philipp196 (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo, 

ich bin neu hier im Forum und lese den Thread seit einiger Zeit mit. Ich habe vor mir nun wieder ein neues Bike zu holen. Nach einigen Nachforschungen, Anschauen und Probefahrten soll es nun ein Cube Bike werden.

Ich kann mich allerdings nicht richtig entscheiden und möchte mal eure Meinung, vor allem zur Technik bzw Komponenten hören, da im Laden auch nicht immer alles erzählt wird.

Zur Auswahl steht:

Cube Reaction SL 

Cube Reaction GTC Team

Danke


----------



## Mo_88 (11. Juli 2011)

naja. der erste und groeßte unterschied ist natuerlich der unterschied zwischen carbon und alu.

das *GTC* ist nen monocoque rahmen. 
das *SL* ist nen alu.

bei der *gabel* ist es geschmacksache. ob du auf fox stehst oder die sid willst.
beides sind klasse gabeln. ich habe damals auf die fox zurueckgegriffen.

klar ist, dass bei dem preis von 1,8k bei nem carbonrahmen woanders gespart werden muss.
das merkt man an schalthebel, umwerfer, kassette und kette.

die *bremse* ist an und fuer sich gleich.
die R1X ist lediglich eine mischung aus der RX und der R1.
beides sind gute bremsen!

im grunde ist es nun geschmacksache, fuer welches du dich entscheidest.
wenn du gerne carbon fahren willst, dann drueck erstmal die augen zu bei den kleineren komponenten, ala kette und schalthebel.
das kannst du alles fuer relativ wenig geld nachruesten.


----------



## philipp196 (11. Juli 2011)

Mo_88 schrieb:


> naja. der erste und groeßte unterschied ist natuerlich der unterschied zwischen carbon und alu.
> 
> das *GTC* ist nen monocoque rahmen.
> das *SL* ist nen alu.
> ...



Danke für die kleine Ausführung. 

Wie gut sind die Laufräder des Team ( Sunringlé) im Vergleich zum SL ( DT Swiss)?

Laut Cube Website sind die beiden Bikes gleich vom Gewicht!? 

MHH.... Echt eine schwierige Entscheidung, ob GTC Team mit etwas geringerer Ausstattung oder dem besseren SL Alu...


----------



## Mo_88 (11. Juli 2011)

sry. auf den LRS satz bin ich garnicht eingegangen.
kann dir aber auch garnicht wirklich was genaues zu dem sunringle sagen.

ich selber fahre nen DT swiss LRS und bin zufrieden. habe aber auch nur 75 kilo.

warte da lieber noch auf andere user, die sich dort besser auskennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipp196 (11. Juli 2011)

Ich wiege ca. 60 kg.


----------



## Mo_88 (11. Juli 2011)

wie gesagt.
warte auf weitere meinungen, die dir auch sicher was dazu sagen koennen 

aber generell sehe ich bei 60kg keine probleme.


----------



## benden (11. Juli 2011)

Ich würde sogar sagen, dass der DT Swiss Laufradsatz die Preisdifferenz hauptsächlich schließt - da ist der DT Swiss mindestens ne Klasse besser.
Ich hab mich für den Carbon Rahmen entschieden, da mir dieser einfach besser gefällt, wenn einem das aber nicht so wichtig ist, sollte man das Paket mit den besseren Komponenten nehmen - auch die SID ist besser als die FOX ALPS - die ist ungefähr auf REBA RL Niveau...
Die Frage die du dir stellen musst ist, will ich einen Carbon Rahmen oder nicht. Von der Ausstattung ist das Alu SL eine Klasse besser!


----------



## Ensi (12. Juli 2011)

Moin,

Der Sunringle LRS ist unendlich schwer, meiner kam nackt ohne Reifen und Schnellspanner auf knappe 2100g. Dafür klingt der Freilauf schön und der LRS ist selbst mit meinen Fahrfertigen 80kg unkaputtbar. 2,5m Drops steckt der locker weg.

Vom Gewicht nehmen sich die beiden Rahmen nicht viel... Der Carbonrahmen ist gewichtstechnisch lächerlich wenig leichter(150-250g) als der Alu-Rahmen beim Reaction, sieht dafür allerdings genial aus 

Die Entscheidung ist nicht einfach 
Hab mich letztes Jahr aufgrund der besseren Ausstattung für den Alurahmen entschieden und es nicht bereut


----------



## andi_tool (12. Juli 2011)

ich habe mir im Dezember ein Reaction Team gekauft. Damals wusste  ich nicht, daß es praktisch um den gleichen Preis schon einen Carbon-Rahmen gegeben hätte. 

Allerdings hätte ich mir aufgrund des geringen Gewichtsunterschiedes und der doch deutlich besseren Komponenten trotzdem einen Alu-Rahmen gekauft - auch wenn mir das mit dem GTC bekannt gewesen wäre.


----------



## philipp196 (12. Juli 2011)

So, ich habe mich jetzt für das Reaction SL entschieden... Der Carbonrahmen ist zwar nice, aber ich möchte nicht gleich wieder in das Bike investieren wie z.B. andere Laufräder usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schland (12. Juli 2011)

Hätte auch das SL genommen, schon allein weil es ein Sram-Schaltwerk hat. Ist aber natürlich auch geschmackssache...


----------



## firefox78 (16. Juli 2011)

Ich habe heute zugeschlagen. Das ist nun seit 2008 mein viertes Bike!
(Cube ACID, Fuji Tahoe RC LE, Poison Zyankali Team 2011) Alle anderen sind mir geklaut worden. Die letzten beiden alleine aus der Tiefgarage meines Arbeitgebers *grrrrrgrr* .oO(ich werde ihn an der Decke zum Ausbluten aufhÃ¤ngen )

Weil das Bike fÃ¼r mich halt auch mein Transportmittel zur Arbeit ist, musste ich schnell reagieren und habe eine Woche nach dem Diebstahl wieder ein Bike: 





So wie ich das hier lese, habe ich scheinbar eine gute Wahl getroffen. 
Ich denke die X0:





Und die Sid:




werden meinem Arbeitsweg zutrÃ¤glich sein und die Formular RX wird mich in brenzligen Situationen wieder einfangen. 


Btw: 1439,20â¬.  Nur weil ich zuvor ein paar der Bikes als viel zu teuer fÃ¼r die verbauten Parts bezeichnet habe.  Was sagt ihr zu dem Preis?  Btw. ich habe die original Griffe und Barends durch Ergons ersetzen lassen. Die Originalteile wurden gutgeschrieben und die Ergons waren daher im Kaufpreis enthalten. 

GruÃ
FireFox


----------



## Themeankitty (17. Juli 2011)

@ firefox78
Dein Reaction Sl sieht gut aus !!!


----------



## benden (17. Juli 2011)

NICE RIDE!!! Auf dass es länger in deinem Besitz sein wird 



firefox78 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute zugeschlagen. Das ist nun seit 2008 mein viertes Bike!
> (Cube ACID, Fuji Tahoe RC LE, Poison Zyankali Team 2011) Alle anderen sind mir geklaut worden. Die letzten beiden alleine aus der Tiefgarage meines Arbeitgebers *grrrrrgrr* .oO(ich werde ihn an der Decke zum Ausbluten aufhängen )
> 
> Weil das Bike für mich halt auch mein Transportmittel zur Arbeit ist, musste ich schnell reagieren und habe eine Woche nach dem Diebstahl wieder ein Bike:
> ...


----------



## firefox78 (17. Juli 2011)

Ja das wäre wünschenswert. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Anus Granit x54 Bügelschloss? Also hat es schon Bruchversuchen widerstanden.


----------



## Stravio (17. Juli 2011)

firefox78 schrieb:


> Ja das wäre wünschenswert. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Anus Granit x54 Bügelschloss? Also hat es schon Bruchversuchen widerstanden.



Anus denke du meinst Asus....meine Erfahrung das jedes schloss zu knackern ist Denke immer dran es an eine festen gegenstand an zu schließenEine gute Versicherrung wäre bei den Preis nicht außer acht zu lassen!! Gibt es doch schon bei jeden guten Fahrradhändler mit Teile und Wekstattkosten gegen Vandalismuss also echt alles abgedeckt für 23 Euro im Monat(bei deinen und meinen Kaufpreis von knapp 1500 Euro). Da bekommst du wenn es doch geklaut wird am nächsten Tag dein Geld oder das selbe Fahrrad wieder ohne dieses ganzen verrückten anderen Klauseln von Hausrat oder ähnliche Versicherrungen


----------



## unocz (17. Juli 2011)

solche räder sollte man grundsätzich nicht draussen stehen lassen.


----------



## chrtphd (17. Juli 2011)

so nach langer zeit und einigen dummen fragen hier....
hab ich nun endlich auc ein cube ))




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

bin super zufrieden damit.

gruss


----------



## firefox78 (17. Juli 2011)

Hmm.. Schwer zu erkennen auf dem Ei-Folon.
Ist das das pro? Das GTC ist es nicht.

Hat das eine XTR hinten?


----------



## Mo_88 (17. Juli 2011)

ist das pro.
aber sollte auch nen "normales" XT schaltwerk sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stravio (17. Juli 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> solche räder sollte man grundsätzich nicht draussen stehen lassen.



Steht seins ja auch nicht sondern in einer Tiefgarage hast aber vollkommen Recht Sag mal unocz du hast doch die Syntace P6 ist die wirklich so gut und hält die meine mitlerweile 98 kilo aus habe 2 Stunden gegoogelt und gesucht nach ner Stütze is die einzige außer die Tomson die für mich passt(bei der könnt ich auch 130 wiegen) und bei der Tomson sind mir 130 euro zu viel.


----------



## Stravio (17. Juli 2011)

eindeutig das pro hab ja das selbe bis auf die Fox Dekore ich habe immer noch die originalen


----------



## Stravio (17. Juli 2011)

mist ich brauch echt ne neue brille sind ja auch noch die originalen druff


----------



## firefox78 (17. Juli 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Anus denke du meinst Asus....



Weder das eine noch das andere. Weder das an Arsch noch das im Computer. Sondern Abus!


----------



## unocz (17. Juli 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Steht seins ja auch nicht sondern in einer Tiefgarage hast aber vollkommen Recht Sag mal unocz du hast doch die Syntace P6 ist die wirklich so gut und hält die meine mitlerweile 98 kilo aus habe 2 Stunden gegoogelt und gesucht nach ner Stütze is die einzige außer die Tomson die für mich passt(bei der könnt ich auch 130 wiegen) und bei der Tomson sind mir 130 euro zu viel.



ja also die p6 sollte auch dich halten. das ist eine der hochwertigsten stützen die es gibt.


----------



## Stravio (17. Juli 2011)

firefox78 schrieb:


> Weder das eine noch das andere. Weder das an Arsch noch das im Computer. Sondern Abus!



Looool Kommt davon....dieser Schrott Läppi geht mir einfach nicht aus dem Kopf


----------



## Stravio (17. Juli 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> ja also die p6 sollte auch dich halten. das ist eine der hochwertigsten stützen die es gibt.



Danke unocz....wird bestellt.


----------



## Nuss (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
hat jemand bei seinem Alu Reaction die hintere Bremse auf 185mm umgebaut und irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit? 

Nuss


----------



## Mo_88 (18. Juli 2011)

me
laeuft wunderbar =)

habe die originale scheibe von vorne nach hinten gebaut.
brauchte nur nen anderen adapter

alles garkein problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (18. Juli 2011)

Ich werde wohl bald auf 160/140 umrüsten. Ein Kollege meinte, man könnte damit am HR besser dosieren, weil es nicht so schnell blockiert und ausreichend wäre sie auch... hm.

Muss ich mal Testen.

Meins mal: 10.14kg mit Tacho + Pulsmesser + Pumpe + FlaHa




Vlt bald vorne Einarmig?!


PS: Gabel steht zum Verkauf. ^^


----------



## unocz (18. Juli 2011)

neue reifen! und ja bisher die besten die ich jeh gefahren bin......


----------



## Stravio (18. Juli 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl bald auf 160/140 umrüsten. Ein Kollege meinte, man könnte damit am HR besser dosieren, weil es nicht so schnell blockiert und ausreichend wäre sie auch... hm.
> 
> Muss ich mal Testen.
> 
> ...



Einarmig gute wahl die Lefty


----------



## Stravio (18. Juli 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> neue reifen! und ja bisher die besten die ich jeh gefahren bin......



Immer wieder ein absolut Geiles MTB...die Liebe zum Detail sieht man sehr selten Sehen so aus als ob die Pneus auch so gut wie keinen Rolllwiederstand haben


----------



## Stravio (18. Juli 2011)

Nuss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand bei seinem Alu Reaction die hintere Bremse auf 185mm umgebaut und irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit?
> 
> Nuss



Also ..allles was ich darüber weiß ist ob man es überhaupt brauchtes kommt auch auf die Bremse an , wird sie schnell warm oder heiss ist ne 185 Scheibe schon von Vorteil wegen der Kühlung mit Dosierbarkeit ist das dann schon ein sehr gewagtes Spiel und verlangt sehr viel Fingerspitzengefühl! Habe ja wie viele eine Formula Rx auf meinen Alu Reaction und die wird selbst nach Tausend Höhenmetern Trail nicht besonders heiss oder warm, eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht eher wie groudon schon erwähnt, ich würde auch zu einer 140er hinten tendieren da sie vollkommen ausreicht und besser zu dosieren ist...also diese Bremspower braucht man so eigentlich nicht! P.S. Kann mich irgendwie daran erinnern das irgendwo hier im IBC steht das mehr als ne 160er für nen Cube eh nicht erlaubt ist...kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## Stravio (18. Juli 2011)

Ähm...sag mal unocz was hast Du eigentlich für eine Scheibe hinten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (18. Juli 2011)

hehe die gleiche wie vorne 

160er ashima


----------



## Ensi (18. Juli 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> P.S. Kann mich irgendwie daran erinnern das irgendwo hier im IBC steht das mehr als ne 160er für nen Cube eh nicht erlaubt ist...kann mich aber auch irren



Kommt auf den Rahmen an.

*Rahmen*

*CUBE Rahmen sind alle für einen Bremsscheibendurchmesser von 160mm freigegeben. 
*

*Ausnahmen:*


AMS 100: 185mm
AMS HPC: 185mm
AMS 125: 185mm
Sting Super HPC: 185mm
Stereo: 185mm
Stereo Super HPC: 185mm
Fritzz: 185mm
Hanzz: 203mm
Quelle: http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...brake-disc-diameter-is-my-cube-bike-approved/

ps: ich brauch meine 160er hinten und die 180er vorn mit der The One, aber kommt auch viel auf das Gelände an, in dem man unterwegs ist ;-)


----------



## Stravio (18. Juli 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> hehe die gleiche wie vorne
> 
> 160er ashima


..lach, sieht so schräg von der Seite etwas größer aus


----------



## Stravio (18. Juli 2011)

Ensi schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Rahmen an.
> 
> *Rahmen*
> 
> ...



Hast vollkommen recht Ensi war so ungefähr das was ich noch im Gedächniss hatte


----------



## firefox78 (19. Juli 2011)

Gut, dass Ihr das mit der Freigabe 'nem dummen Jungen gesagt habt. 
Der natürlich Reflex ist ja eigentlich immer "MEHR".

Aber mal ne andere Frage: 

Wie fixiere ich die Bremsleitung unter dem Oberrohr in der Mitte einmal zusätzlich? 
Das klappert teilweise arg am Rahmen.  Mit nem' Binder komplett um das Oberrohr ist extrem unschick. Und ein Klebepad da anbringen? hmm.. jemand ne andere Idee?


----------



## unocz (19. Juli 2011)

ich habs mit klebeband fixiert


----------



## Stravio (19. Juli 2011)

firefox78 schrieb:


> Gut, dass Ihr das mit der Freigabe 'nem dummen Jungen gesagt habt.
> Der natürlich Reflex ist ja eigentlich immer "MEHR".
> 
> Aber mal ne andere Frage:
> ...



Komisch ich habe da von Anfang an einen angeklebten Halter wo die Leitung eingehängt  und und dann zugeklippt wird kann man auch kaufen und es sollte nicht nur einer sein denn es klappert mit dem auch noch ein wenig aber drei gleichmäßig verteilt sollten ausreichen!


----------



## Stravio (20. Juli 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> ich habs mit klebeband fixiert



etwa mit roten? kleiner Scherz am rande unocz die Clips kosten fast nichts und gibt es auch in verschiedenen Ausführungen, finde es ist die bestsaussehndste Lösung


----------



## firefox78 (20. Juli 2011)

Das habe ich befürchtet. Die Klebepads mit Klipp oder für Kabelbinder sind die technisch beste Lösung.


----------



## Stravio (20. Juli 2011)

firefox78 schrieb:


> Das habe ich befürchtet. Die Klebepads mit Klipp oder für Kabelbinder sind die technisch beste Lösung.



oh mann...habe gedacht das ich schon einen weg habe aber es gibt doch noch welche die schlimmer sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stravio (22. Juli 2011)

Hi, habe endlich meine neue Stützedanke unocz ist Spitze das Teil! Neuer Sattel....obwohl noch etwas hart aber den reite ich noch ein Hat einer schon Erfahrungen mit der Fizik Cyrano Carbon? Bekomme sie zum testen für 14 Tage und wenn sie besser als die P6 sein dürfte(was ich mal stark annehme) dann behalte ich sie auch muss dann nur 50 Euro für zahlen


----------



## firefox78 (22. Juli 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> oh mann...habe gedacht das ich schon einen weg habe aber es gibt doch noch welche die schlimmer sind



Naja, du würdest ja an deinen neuem Auto auch nicht die Bremsleitung auf dem Kotflügel fest tackern.


----------



## drexsack (22. Juli 2011)

Mal ein älteres Reaction:


----------



## Stravio (22. Juli 2011)

firefox78 schrieb:


> Naja, du würdest ja an deinen neuem Auto auch nicht die Bremsleitung auf dem Kotflügel fest tackern.



ich schmeiß mich weg... so...ein Oberrohr ist beim MTb also der Kotflügel(beschwer dich doch mal mit deinen Problem bei Cube) da gibt es noch eine Lösung...kauf Felgenbremsen und lass dir ein Paar Sockel anschweißen


----------



## firefox78 (22. Juli 2011)

Du Witzbold, es geht doch darum, dass du nicht irgendwo diese großen Klebepads hin pappen willst, wo der Designer eine kleine unauffällige Aufnahme nicht mit eingeplant hat.


----------



## Stravio (22. Juli 2011)

firefox78 schrieb:


> Du Witzbold, es geht doch darum, dass du nicht irgendwo diese großen Klebepads hin pappen willst, wo der Designer eine kleine unauffällige Aufnahme nicht mit eingeplant hat.



Die Teile sind nicht groß... verschwinden wenn richtig angebracht fast hinter der Leitung.Es gibt auch Hersteller die dieses bedenken..Ok bei Cube halt nicht Habe schon daran gedacht die Leitung ein wenig zu straffen indem man die Schraube für Die Winkelverstellung ein wenig löst und die Leitung ein wenig nach oben drückt. Habe ich bei meiner Juicy Five so gemacht und hat ein wenig was gebracht da sie dann straffer ist und dann dürfte sie auch nicht mehr so eng an der hinteren Bremsaufhängung liegen und scheuern beim CubeGanz ehrlich so viele Pads zum Schutz des Rahmens habe ich bei keinen Bike vorher gebraucht wie bei diesem Cube Werde wohl mal neue Überzüge verlegen den hier gibt es so das eine oder andere Beispiel dass auch wohl ohne so viele Pads geht...gell unocz


----------



## Stravio (27. Juli 2011)

Hi hatte heute ein sehr merkwürdiges Vibrieren meiner hinteren Rx bemerkt ging bis in die Schw....spitze was für ein Feeling! Da dieses hier unter anderen auch schon des öfteren vor gekommen ist habe ich mich dieser bescheidenen Bremscheiben entledigt Habe noch ein Paar Hayes rum liegen gehabt und dacht mir schmeiß die doch mal drauf....echt Wahnsinn was doch ein paar vernünftige Scheiben ausmachen bei dieser RX Dosierung einfach fantastisch, Bremspower endlich dann wenn ich sie willAch ja die Fizik Sattelstange ist *******...sie Knarzt auch wenn man sie mit Kupferpaste behandelt ist glaub ich so bei diesen Modellen mit der Rädelschraube für die Sattelneigung Die P6 von Syntace ist erhaben in allen Maßen!!!


----------



## Ensi (27. Juli 2011)

hab meine Rx gegen die The One 2011 getauscht... Scheiben hab ich gelassen -> keine Probleme, und verglichen mit der The One is die Rx ein "Bremschen" 
Die Rx tut allerdings am anderen Bike mit den gewellten Oro-Scheiben perfekt ihren Dienst. Kommt alles nur auf die Scheiben an bei der Rx. Mit den Windcuttern ist auch ruhe...

Und nein, eine The One ist nicht überdimensioniert für das Reaction


----------



## Stravio (27. Juli 2011)

Ensi schrieb:


> hab meine Rx gegen die The One 2011 getauscht... Scheiben hab ich gelassen -> keine Probleme, und verglichen mit der The One is die Rx ein "Bremschen"
> Die Rx tut allerdings am anderen Bike mit den gewellten Oro-Scheiben perfekt ihren Dienst. Kommt alles nur auf die Scheiben an bei der Rx. Mit den Windcuttern ist auch ruhe...
> 
> Und nein, eine The One ist nicht überdimensioniert für das Reaction



Lach...ja Ruhe hab ich jetzt auch endlich vor allem im Genital Bereich Habe mich gerade ein wenig schlau gemacht über die The One. Ist eine sehr gute Bremse aber mir reicht die Rx da ich als Flachland Tiroler unterwegs bin und die Berge hier ...lach sind keine und es gibt hier weder Trails noch sonst irgend etwas in dieser Richtung Überdimensioniert für ein Reaction...denke es kommt immer darauf an was man mit seinen Bike anstellt auch wenn ich hier geschrieben habe das man so eine Bremspower nicht braucht.Sollte nicht immer von mir auf andere schließen Schon komisch das Formula so bescheidene Bremsscheiben fertigt:kotz:aber was solls so haben wir etwas zu schrauben und zu verbessern Windcutter sind auch meine nächsten die ich im Auge habe. Die Hayes Bremsscheiben sind schon sehr gut werde sie dieses Jahr noch Fahren und nächstes Jahr die Windcutter kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voodoo81 (30. Juli 2011)

Denn werde ich mal hallo sagen in der neuen Gemeinschaft.


----------



## Stravio (30. Juli 2011)

voodoo81 schrieb:


> Denn werde ich mal hallo sagen in der neuen Gemeinschaft.



Hallo....


----------



## firefox78 (31. Juli 2011)

Moin, ich bin scheinbar zu doof für diese Sattelstütze. Nachdem ich mich nach der letzten Fahrt wie ein Engel gefühlt habe, geschlechtslos, will ich die Sattelspitze etwas runter stellen. Diese tolle RändelSchraube scheint ja dafür zuständig zu sein, dass es an den Eiern kribbelt oder eben nicht. 
Nur will die sich nicht drehen lassen. Ist die sechskantig Schraube obendrauf der Konter?
Und wenn ja warum dann die Möglichkeit der werkzeuglosen Verstellung?

Himmlische Grüße
AngelFox ;-)


----------



## S.D. (31. Juli 2011)

firefox78 schrieb:


> Moin, ich bin scheinbar zu doof für diese Sattelstütze. Nachdem ich mich nach der letzten Fahrt wie ein Engel gefühlt habe, geschlechtslos, will ich die Sattelspitze etwas runter stellen. Diese tolle RändelSchraube scheint ja dafür zuständig zu sein, dass es an den Eiern kribbelt oder eben nicht.
> Nur will die sich nicht drehen lassen. Ist die sechskantig Schraube obendrauf der Konter?
> Und wenn ja warum dann die Möglichkeit der werkzeuglosen Verstellung?
> 
> ...



Du mußt zuerst die Schrauben vom Sattelgestell lösen, da die Verstellschraube ansonsten zu schwergängig ist und das Rändelrad durchdreht. Am besten noch einen Spitzer Brunox auf das Gewinde.

Gruß


----------



## Ensi (31. Juli 2011)

firefox78 schrieb:


> Und wenn ja warum dann die Möglichkeit der werkzeuglosen Verstellung?



Ich tipp mal, du beziehst dich auf die Cube-Sattelstütze?
Denn dann ist "Werkzeuglos" relativ.. Nachdem du mit einem Werkzeug  (Inbusschlüssel) die hintere Schraube gelöst hast, kannst du ohne  Werkzeug mit der Rändelschraube vorne den Neigungswinkel des Sattels verstellen, um dann wieder mit  dem Werkzeug die hintere Schraube fest zu ziehen  . Somit ist es Werkzeuglos, denn du brauchst Werkzeug zum lösen (na gut, der war flach...)


----------



## Mo_88 (31. Juli 2011)

heute seit laengerer zeit nochmal ne runde gedreht.
laut tacho *45,3km*, daher denke ich, hat das GPS mal kurze aussetzer gehabt.
*1018 HM*
*1:55 h*

hier das hoehenprofil!

(durch Klicken Großansicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benden (31. Juli 2011)

Und das schönste kommt zum Schluss 
Tolle Runde - und das ganze in der Zeit!!! 



Mo_88 schrieb:


> heute seit laengerer zeit nochmal ne runde gedreht.
> laut tacho *45,3km*, daher denke ich, hat das GPS mal kurze aussetzer gehabt.
> *1018 HM*
> *1:55 h*
> ...


----------



## firefox78 (31. Juli 2011)

@ensi: Danke, für die genaue Beschreibung meiner Erkenntnisse im Workshop: "so schwer kann es ja nicht, lass mal Pappa da ran!"

;-)

Nächste Frage: gibt es eine Tabelle der Anzugsmomente der Reaction Verschraubungen? Durch rantasten habe ich rausgefunden, dass der Fachhändler Dei Lenkerklemmung mit 10nm festgezogen hat. Ich habe heute von Schwarz auf Cube-Grün umgerüstet.


----------



## Mo_88 (31. Juli 2011)

@firefox
hier findest du alles wichtige
unter dem punkt: Drehmomente_Deutsch_2011.pdf

@ benden
ist sogesehen meine "Hausrunde". fuer abwechslung gehts dann mal auf den schoenen westerwald. an hoehenmetern kriegen wir hier immer gut zusammen =)

so und hier noch  bilder =)
leider macht die cam nicht die besten bilder (uraltes teil^^)

vor der fahrt:
(durch Klicken Großansicht)




da war die cam wohl nicht wirklich gut platziert 
(durch Klicken Großansicht)




second try. farblich alles abgestimmt^^
(durch Klicken Großansicht)


----------



## Themeankitty (31. Juli 2011)

@Mo 88 
Siehst gut du aus mit deinem Reaction !


----------



## mtb46 (31. Juli 2011)

> Zitat von Mo_88
> heute seit laengerer zeit nochmal ne runde gedreht.
> laut tacho 45,3km, daher denke ich, hat das GPS mal kurze aussetzer gehabt.
> 1018 HM
> 1:55 h



Darf man erfahren wie oft/lange du in der Woche trainierst Mo_88? Wenn die Strecke länger war, wegen einer fehlerhaften GPS-Aufzeichnung...dann fährst du ja fast einen 24-25 Schnitt und das bei 1018hm?!  

Respekt...ich glaube ich trainiere falsch


----------



## Mo_88 (31. Juli 2011)

@Themeankitty
ich hoffe da fehlt ein "gut" oder ein "schick"
danke dir!

@mtb46
der schnitt lag bei 23,4 Km/h
in letzter zeit bin ich richtig wenig gefahren, da ich aufgrund der uni kaum zeit hatte. das is der weitere nachteil der klausurenphase^^
zur zeit hab ich semesterferien, jedoch nutze ich diese auch komplett um geld zu verdienen. versuche jedoch wieder oefter aufs bike zu kommen.

generell war sonst jeden samstag ne tour am plan und eventuell nochmal eine in der woche. samstags passt es aber atm nicht wegen dem job.

jedoch fahre ich auch noch Rennrad. und da waren wir im Mai eine woche im "Trainingslager" auf Mallorca =)
waren dann so um die 750km und etliche Hoehenmeter^^
die koenigsetappe war mit 165km und knapp 3000hm der i-punkt^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Juli 2011)

also für mich persönlich fällt ein 24ger, 25 ger schnitt unter renntempo (bei ~1000hm) .... (deshalb fahr ich den auchnur bei rennen...würd nie auf die idee kommen so zum "spaß"zu fahren)


----------



## benden (1. August 2011)

Also wenn ich schnell fahre, dann ists gerade mal ein 20iger Schnitt - meist aber sogar drunter. Selbst bei 60-70% Straße...
Ihr seid doch bekloppt


----------



## Mo_88 (1. August 2011)

aber manchmal will man doch auch mal nen bisschen ausreizen und seine eigene bestzeit toppen 

hier noch nen bild 

nen richtig geiler single trail =)
ist aber steiler, als es aussieht ^^


----------



## Ensi (1. August 2011)

firefox78 schrieb:


> Nächste Frage: gibt es eine Tabelle der Anzugsmomente der Reaction Verschraubungen? Durch rantasten habe ich rausgefunden, dass der Fachhändler Dei Lenkerklemmung mit 10nm festgezogen hat. Ich habe heute von Schwarz auf Cube-Grün umgerüstet.



meistens hilft die Aufschrift auf den Anbauten:




hier mal noch zwei Bildchen meiner letzten Ausfahrt, bissl matschig aber mit neuer Bremse  :









@Mo_88: 180er oder 203er Scheibe hinten?  sieht im vergleich zu meiner 160er doch leicht Überdimensioniert aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mo_88 (1. August 2011)

ne ne, ist ne 185er. 
203 waere wirklich definitiv uebertrieben 

203 sind es vorne


----------



## benden (2. August 2011)

Heute ne schöne Runde mit echtem Highlight - hab ein tolles Biotop entdeckt (ich wäre am liebsten reingesprungen bei den Temperaturen!)


----------



## Mo_88 (2. August 2011)

heute das schoene wetter ausgenutzt und mit 3 bekannten rad gefahren =)
waren gute hoehenmeter!


----------



## firefox78 (2. August 2011)

@ensi: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Ich habe ein Halter für den Tacho
http://www.monotasker.de/2011/07/31/das-navi-ans-halten-bekommen/
Und dadrunter ist die Angabe versteckt.


----------



## Ensi (3. August 2011)

firefox78 schrieb:


> @ensi: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Ich habe ein Halter für den Tacho Und dadrunter ist die Angabe versteckt.



Ups, nicht gesehen *duck*

Sieht nach viel Schweiß aus @Mo_88


----------



## Mo_88 (3. August 2011)

@ensi
auf jeden fall^^
vor allem bei dem wetter gestern
hatten es perfekt warm. da schwitzt man gerne 

und danach gings noch auf nen abstecher in ne waldkneipe auf nen weizen und bockwurst


----------



## firefox78 (3. August 2011)

@ensi: so war das nicht gemeint. Ich bin der honk, der sich trollen sollte. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp gehe schwere Beine?
Bin gestern zu schnell unterwegs gewesen. Und heute wollen die nicht so recht. Naja! Mal sehen wie's gleich auf dem Bike läuft.


----------



## andi_tool (3. August 2011)

firefox78 schrieb:


> @ensi: so war das nicht gemeint. Ich bin der honk, der sich trollen sollte.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp gehe schwere Beine?
> Bin gestern zu schnell unterwegs gewesen. Und heute wollen die nicht so recht. Naja! Mal sehen wie's gleich auf dem Bike läuft.




Hallo firefox78,

ich würde dann eine Tag Pause einlegen zur Regeneration.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## benden (3. August 2011)

firefox78 schrieb:


> @ensi: so war das nicht gemeint. Ich bin der honk, der sich trollen sollte.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Tipp gehe schwere Beine?
> Bin gestern zu schnell unterwegs gewesen. Und heute wollen die nicht so recht. Naja! Mal sehen wie's gleich auf dem Bike läuft.



Allgäuer Latschenkiefer mobil gel 
(Muss ja etwas für den Hauptsponsor meines Vereins machen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mo_88 (3. August 2011)

Mo_88 schrieb:


> heute das schoene wetter ausgenutzt und mit 3 bekannten rad gefahren =)
> waren gute hoehenmeter!



so hier noch die daten.
war gestern doch zu spät. hatte keine lust mehr den tacho abzulesen 

*42 km
Durchschnitt: 20,4 Km/h
1441 HM
*
hab gestern nach meinem post noch mit ner freundin pizza gemacht und bin unmittelbar nach dem verzerr auf der couch eingepennt.
erst arbeiten und dann so ne tour.
war gut anstrengend^^


----------



## firefox78 (3. August 2011)

Alter Vater! Mein Respekt!

Ich habe gestern 20km mit einem ø von 28,35 gefahren bei kaum hm.


----------



## unocz (3. August 2011)

firefox78 schrieb:


> Alter Vater! Mein Respekt!
> 
> Ich habe gestern 20km mit einem ø von 28,35 gefahren bei kaum hm.



ging es da nur bergab?


----------



## andi_tool (3. August 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> ging es da nur bergab?



auf der Ebene? machbar...


----------



## firefox78 (3. August 2011)

Nein aber ich bin hier im Dortmunder Norden unterwegs. Und da gibt es ausser Halden keine Höhen. Wenn man nach Süden fährt ist das was anderes. Schwerte macht dann schon Spass


----------



## Mo_88 (3. August 2011)

ich glaube die hoehenmeter unterschaetzt man aber auch sehr leicht.
daher denke ich, dass nen knapp 30er schnitt doch wirklich gut ist!

haette auch nie mit guten 1400 hoehenmetern gerechnet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefox78 (4. August 2011)

Danke, dass du das besser darstellen willst als es war. Aber hier der Track:

http://www.sportstracklive.com/track/detail/FireFox/Mountain-Biking/289195

Wirklich kaum vertikale Meter.


----------



## MarkusL (8. August 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Also, Jungs, jetzt zeig ich Euch auch mal mein kleines Schwarzes in Eurem "Cube Reaction Thread" - aber wehe es macht sich einer wegen der Rahmengröße lustig
> 
> Das ist mein Cube Reaction Selbstaufbau:
> 
> ...


 
Suche noch was für eine Dame mit 1,55. Wie groß bist Du, wenn ich fragen darf? Wie ists mit der Überstandshöhe?


----------



## Silvermoon (8. August 2011)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Suche noch was für eine Dame mit 1,55. Wie groß bist Du, wenn ich fragen darf? Wie ists mit der Überstandshöhe?



... hast PN!!!


----------



## Mo_88 (8. August 2011)

nochmal nen bild von der letzten tour.
im hintergrund nen richtig schicker badetecih. wurde erst vor ca 3 wochen befuellt.


----------



## bbirkhahn (11. August 2011)

Welche Schraube brauche ich für das Loch auf dem Bild unten, weiß das zufällig jemand? Bike ist ein 09er Reaction.


----------



## firefox78 (11. August 2011)

Das ist Aufnahme für einen Gepäckträger, wenn ich mich noch irre. Dann sollten die Schrauben vom Flaschenhalter passen. 

Was willst du da festmachen?


----------



## bbirkhahn (11. August 2011)

danke für die antwort. wollte mir irgendetwas basteln damit ein rohr ein paar cm senkrecht wegsteht und ich das rücklicht (http://www.bike24.de/p113911.html) montieren kann, passt auf die 31,6mm sattelstütze nicht.


----------



## firefox78 (11. August 2011)

Ich würde eher ein kleines Rohr ein die Sattelstütze kletten und an das Rohr die Lampe machen. Ansonsten ist doch die Streuscheibe rund. Also scheine das Licht doch auch nach "unten" wenn Du die LED an die 
Strebe machst an der Du die Schraube eindrehen willst.


----------



## bbirkhahn (11. August 2011)

das ist auch eine gute idee, mal schauen was besser möglich ist. das problem ist nämlich dass an der sattelstütze kaum mehr platz ist (satteltasche und halterung fürs schloss).

normalerweise dürfte nichts nach unten scheinen, wenn ich ein ~5cm langes und ~2cm dickes alurohr nehme, es am unteren ende senkrecht an das loch anschraube und am oberen ende dann das rücklicht befestige. keine ahnung ob du weißt wie ich mir das vorstelle ^^
wäre von der ausrichtung der led quasi genau dasselbe wie wenn ichs an die sattelstütze machen würde.


----------



## ScottErda (13. August 2011)

Meins  - Diese Woche neu aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (13. August 2011)

schlicht und schön aber die sattalposition mag mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## firefox78 (13. August 2011)

Sehr schönes Reaction. Wie groß bist du?

Ich habe nun schon mehrfach in diesem Thread gelesen, das andere Sattelstützen verbaut wurden. Lag das daran, das der CUBE-Pfosten geknarzt hat? Meiner geht mir auf (unter) die Eier.
Was kann ich tun außer tauschen?

Gruß
Der Fuchs


----------



## unocz (14. August 2011)

firefox78 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Reaction. Wie groß bist du?
> 
> Ich habe nun schon mehrfach in diesem Thread gelesen, das andere Sattelstützen verbaut wurden. Lag das daran, das der CUBE-Pfosten geknarzt hat? Meiner geht mir auf (unter) die Eier.
> Was kann ich tun außer tauschen?
> ...




schonmal an fetten gedacht


----------



## firefox78 (14. August 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> schonmal an fetten gedacht


Ein kleiner Spassvogel. hmm? Das Ding ist ab Werk sowas von fettich, ich bin froh dass ich nicht auf der Stange sitze. Sonst wäre die ganz schnell da wo keine Sonne scheint. 

Mal im Ernst. Die Cube-Stütze hat ja diese rechte geniale Einstellungsschraube um die horizontale Ausrichtung zu korrigieren. Wie schon erwähnt nicht Werkzeuglos. Und ich habe das Gefühl, dass dieses Mechanik knarzt. Ich habe das schon ziemlich fest angezogen und Fett ist da auch reichlich dran. 

Nach dem Einstellen konnte ich mit dem Zeug das ein meinem Finger klebte, eine Scheine Brot schmieren.  Und es reicht warscheinlich noch für den Rest vom Doppelback.

Und jetzt Ihr! Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen mit der Stütze? Wie habt ihr es wegbekommen?


----------



## ScottErda (14. August 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> schlicht und schön aber die sattalposition mag mir nicht gefallen.



Danke!! Hab den Sattel nach der ersten Tour gestern ca. 1cm nach hinten verschoben. Geht auch noch. Mag es aber nicht so sehr, wenn der Sattel zu weit hinten ist. Deshalb an all meinen Bikes nur Sattelstützen mit 0cm Offset.



firefox78 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Reaction. Wie groß bist du?
> 
> Ich habe nun schon mehrfach in diesem Thread gelesen, das andere Sattelstützen verbaut wurden. Lag das daran, das der CUBE-Pfosten geknarzt hat? Meiner geht mir auf (unter) die Eier.
> Was kann ich tun außer tauschen?
> ...



Bin 1,87cm groß. Der Rahmen ist ein 20" Rahmen. Da Cube Rahmen ja etwas kleiner ausfallen passt er super. Sonst fahre ich 18-19" HT Rahmen.

Sprüh ordentlich Balistol, WD40, Brunox oder was auch sonst auf alle mech. Verbindungen, dann wird das Knarzen sicherlich weg gehen!!


----------



## Ensi (14. August 2011)

Was isn das für ne Kurbel? Sieht nach RaceFace aus 
Welches BJ. is der Rahmen?

bin schon die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach ner schönen für mein 2010er reaction.. Das Problem ist nur das versch***** BB90 Tretlagergehäuse -.-


----------



## ScottErda (14. August 2011)

Ist ne Race Face Ride XC Bj 2009.
Der Rahmen ist von 2009 oder 2010..weiß ich nicht so genau.


----------



## Stravio (18. August 2011)

firefox78 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Spassvogel. hmm? Das Ding ist ab Werk sowas von fettich, ich bin froh dass ich nicht auf der Stange sitze. Sonst wäre die ganz schnell da wo keine Sonne scheint.
> 
> Mal im Ernst. Die Cube-Stütze hat ja diese rechte geniale Einstellungsschraube um die horizontale Ausrichtung zu korrigieren. Wie schon erwähnt nicht Werkzeuglos. Und ich habe das Gefühl, dass dieses Mechanik knarzt. Ich habe das schon ziemlich fest angezogen und Fett ist da auch reichlich dran.
> 
> ...



Moin, ich würde sie einfach austauschen da sehr bilig das Teil hatte auch dieses knarzen und knacken, habe gefettet und so weiter Abhilfe schaffte nur ein dermas übertriebenes anziehen weit über dem angegebenen Wert Is mir aber zu dumm und da es nur ne 4 Schraube zum anziehen ist also weg mit dem Teil und habe mir die Syntace P6 gekauft ist nicht teuer und hervorragend und auch sehr leicht


----------



## MarkusL (18. August 2011)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Da Cube Rahmen ja etwas kleiner ausfallen passt er super.


 
??? Schon mal gemessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (18. August 2011)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Suche noch was für eine Dame mit 1,55. Wie groß bist Du, wenn ich fragen darf? Wie ists mit der Überstandshöhe?


 
Thema hat sich erledigt.  Danke für die Antworten.
Reaction Pro in 14'' wird Ende der Woche geliefert.


----------



## Themeankitty (18. August 2011)

Ohh,14 Zoll ist ja mal  richtig süß


----------



## ScottErda (19. August 2011)

MarkusL schrieb:


> ??? Schon mal gemessen?



Ja


----------



## benden (23. August 2011)

Nachtwanderung!


----------



## benden (25. August 2011)

Mal ne Frage an alle GTC Besitzer:
Habt ihr auch Probleme mit dem geringen Abstand zwischen Rahmen und Kurbel? Durch die Press-Fit Innenlager ist da ja nichtmal ein Zentimeter Luft. Hab im Gelände/Matsch schon das Schutzblech hinter der Kurbel verloren und auch auf anderen Touren an der Stelle Kratzer kassiert...


----------



## ReactionGTC (26. August 2011)

Beim mir hats mal richtig gescheppert als da dreck drin war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stravio (26. August 2011)

benden schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an alle GTC Besitzer:
> Habt ihr auch Probleme mit dem geringen Abstand zwischen Rahmen und Kurbel? Durch die Press-Fit Innenlager ist da ja nichtmal ein Zentimeter Luft. Hab im Gelände/Matsch schon das Schutzblech hinter der Kurbel verloren und auch auf anderen Touren an der Stelle Kratzer kassiert...




Auch dieses Schutzblech war ein Grund gegen das Gtc
Ich hab den ganzen Thread durch gelesen
Ach ja und es ist und bleibt ein gerbrauchs Gegenstand benden


----------



## benden (26. August 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Auch dieses Schutzblech war ein Grund gegen das Gtc
> Ich hab den ganzen Thread durch gelesen
> Ach ja und es ist und bleibt ein gerbrauchs Gegenstand benden



Trotzdem nicht wirklich gelungen... Aber Danke Papi!


----------



## Stravio (26. August 2011)

benden schrieb:


> Trotzdem nicht wirklich gelungen... Aber Danke Papi!



Für etwas gelungenes musst du heutzutage so um die 5 bis 7 tausend euronen ausgeben benden 
ich spar schon


----------



## unocz (26. August 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Für etwas gelungenes musst du heutzutage so um die 5 bis 7 tausend euronen ausgeben benden
> ich spar schon





das halte ich aber für ein gerücht


----------



## benden (26. August 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Für etwas gelungenes musst du heutzutage so um die 5 bis 7 tausend euronen ausgeben benden
> ich spar schon


Natürlich bewegen wir uns hier auf einem noch recht günstigen Niveau, aber es ist eher ein konstruktives Problem, als ein Mangel aus Kostengründen. Die Pressfit Laget haben eben diese Dicke. Man muss nur überdenken ob der daraus resultierende, fehlende Abstand zur Kurbel wirklich sinnvoll ist, da sich dort wirklich viel Schmutz einlagern kann. Naja - es ist eine kaum sichtbare Stelle und deshalb zu verschmerzen - es hätte mich nur interessiert ob jemand eine Idee hat, um die Stelle zu schützen. Tauschen würde ich den Rahmen dennoch nicht.


----------



## [email protected] (28. August 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Auch dieses Schutzblech war ein Grund gegen das Gtc



Andere Hersteller haben bei Carbonrahmen dort gar keinen Schutz, also heißt das nun....


----------



## benden (28. August 2011)

Das Problem dürfte einfach jeder Press-Fit Rahmen haben - egal ob Carbon oder Alu - egal ob 500 oder 5000...


----------



## Stravio (29. August 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> das halte ich aber für ein gerücht


 
nein unocz..habe schon gepostet das es ein cannondale 29er wird nur die ausstattung hängt ja bekannterweise sehr vom preis ab denke wird mit carbon lefty knapp 10 kg wiegen und werde meinen fuhrpark bei ebay posten bis auf mein winter mtb wird wohl das cube werden
da dieses schutzblech sehr schnell verloren geht und wir reden hier ja nun mal von einen cube gtc ich mag es nicht nach einer langen tour mich zu vergewissern wo sind die teile geblieben da fliegt mir nähmlich das blech weg
ach und unocz...probier es mal mit einen breiteren lenker dann siehst nicht immer so aus der puste aus auf deinen pics...is nur nen joke unocz passt schon



benden schrieb:


> Das Problem dürfte einfach jeder Press-Fit Rahmen haben - egal ob Carbon oder Alu - egal ob 500 oder 5000...



ich weiß nicht mehr genau ob es hier war aber irgendwie kann ich mich dran erinnern das der eine oder andere sich selber was hergestellt hat aus nen stück blech und das sah gar nicht mal so übel aus besser gehalten hat es auch..ansonsten ne carbon bäckerrei suchen und fragen was möglich ist...dank google ist doch alles zu finden benden



benden schrieb:


> Natürlich bewegen wir uns hier auf einem noch recht günstigen Niveau, aber es ist eher ein konstruktives Problem, als ein Mangel aus Kostengründen. Die Pressfit Laget haben eben diese Dicke. Man muss nur überdenken ob der daraus resultierende, fehlende Abstand zur Kurbel wirklich sinnvoll ist, da sich dort wirklich viel Schmutz einlagern kann. Naja - es ist eine kaum sichtbare Stelle und deshalb zu verschmerzen - es hätte mich nur interessiert ob jemand eine Idee hat, um die Stelle zu schützen. Tauschen würde ich den Rahmen dennoch nicht.




ich mach da vor einer längeren tour ne dicke schicht fett zwischen
danach mit nen lappen vorsichtiig herraus wischen von unten nach oben, jedenfalls niemals zum lager hin und siehe da frisch wie am ersten tag das olle teil ok ist ne fummel arbeit aber ohne fleiß kein preis kannst auch nen pinsel nehmen

und sorry wegen dem vierfach post


----------



## Asko (1. September 2011)

Ich habe dieses Jahr erst angefangen zu Biken und habe momentan ein 2011er Cube Aim das leider mittlerweile arg an seine Grenzen stÃ¶Ãt und deshalb muss nun dringend was neues her. 

Bin bei den 2012er Modellen auf das Reaction Race gestoÃen was mir auf den ersten Blick wirklich sehr zusagen wÃ¼rde.

Bin technisch noch nicht wirklich auf den Stand alle Teile bewerten zu kÃ¶nnen und kann deshalb nichts mit den verbauten LaufrÃ¤dern anfangen. Google hat mir auch nichts sinnvolles ausgespuckt, taugen die was? 
Der Rest der verbauten Teile sollte ja eigentlich fÃ¼r die Preisklasse durchaus gut sein, oder gibt es irgendeinen Ausreisser nach unten?

Ich bin aber auch offen fÃ¼r ein anderes Bike.
Meine vorgaben wÃ¤ren:
Max 2000â¬
HauptsÃ¤chlich CC Einsatz
Alu-Rahmen
Egal ob Fully oder Hardtail
Gewicht ist mir auch fast egal
Sollte ein 2012er Modell von Cube sein

Danke schonmal falls mir wer weiterhelfen kann


----------



## andi_tool (1. September 2011)

Hallo Asko,

nachdem Du hauptsächlich CC fährst, bist Du mit einem Reaction schon ganz gut dabei.

Die Komponenten selber sind gut, die Laufräder sollen etwas besser sein, als die von meinem Reaction Team (habe Sunringle, auf dem Race sind die DT Swiss).

Dafür soll die Reba etwas schlechter sein als meine Fox 32...

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gotwald1 (2. September 2011)

bin mal gespannt wann der produzent drauf kommt das man hinten auch locker ne 180er bremsscheibe verbauen könnt!
ich habe meine originalen jetzt nach 20.000 hm verworfen und 2 180er schimanos verbaut.
das geeiere der originalscheiben des GTC team war am rande der "perversität"


----------



## S.D. (2. September 2011)

Gotwald1 schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt wann der produzent drauf kommt das man hinten auch locker ne 180er bremsscheibe verbauen könnt!
> ich habe meine originalen jetzt nach 20.000 hm verworfen und 2 180er schimanos verbaut.
> das geeiere der originalscheiben des GTC team war am rande der "perversität"



Naja, bei einem CC-Bike, dann auch noch in Carbon halte ich 180´er Scheiben für unnötig.

Gruß


----------



## Stravio (2. September 2011)

Gotwald1 schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt wann der produzent drauf kommt das man hinten auch locker ne 180er bremsscheibe verbauen könnt!
> ich habe meine originalen jetzt nach 20.000 hm verworfen und 2 180er schimanos verbaut.
> das geeiere der originalscheiben des GTC team war am rande der "perversität"



Lach...denke eher das geeirere aller Formula Disc haben hier ihre Meister gefunden.Ich fahre nun 2 Hayes 160er und bin endlich da wo ich sein möchte Für meinen Bedarf reicht es


----------



## Stravio (2. September 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Hallo Asko,
> 
> nachdem Du hauptsächlich CC fährst, bist Du mit einem Reaction schon ganz gut dabei.
> 
> ...


Hallo..andi_tool hab da mal ne frage bezüglicht der fox...meine hat immer so komische schlürf geräusche gemacht....ok nach fast 1000 km ist es vorbei denke ich habe sie eingerockt ...sehe ich das richtig


----------



## andi_tool (3. September 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Hallo..andi_tool hab da mal ne frage bezüglicht der fox...meine hat immer so komische schlürf geräusche gemacht....ok nach fast 1000 km ist es vorbei denke ich habe sie eingerockt ...sehe ich das richtig



dieses Problem hatte ich mit meiner Fox nicht. Aber dafür habe ich in meiner vorderen Bremsscheibe einen leichten Schlag und jetzt macht diese Schlürfgeräusche... Wahrscheinlich werde ich die zum nächsten Jahr gegen die Scheibe einer XT austauschen...


----------



## drexsack (3. September 2011)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich alle am Reaction den Standard Lenker? Ich hab/hatte an meinem 2009er R1 so einen Syntace Duraflite irgendwas dran, der mir aber irgendwie mit seinen 600mm immer ein bißchen zu schmal war. Nun hab ich mich endlich mal zu einer Neuinvestition durchgerungen, und nächste Woche kommt ein 700er Truvativ Hobel ran, der auch etwas höher kommt, quasi für die alte Herren Touren Fraktion  Kürzen kann ich ja zur not immernoch, aber ich bin schon gespannt wie sich das wohl fährt. Bestimmt fühle ich mich dann wie auf einer alten Harley oder so


----------



## Stravio (4. September 2011)

drexsack schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eigentlich alle am Reaction den Standard Lenker? Ich hab/hatte an meinem 2009er R1 so einen Syntace Duraflite irgendwas dran, der mir aber irgendwie mit seinen 600mm immer ein bißchen zu schmal war. Nun hab ich mich endlich mal zu einer Neuinvestition durchgerungen, und nächste Woche kommt ein 700er Truvativ Hobel ran, der auch etwas höher kommt, quasi für die alte Herren Touren Fraktion  Kürzen kann ich ja zur not immernoch, aber ich bin schon gespannt wie sich das wohl fährt. Bestimmt fühle ich mich dann wie auf einer alten Harley oder so



Hallo....habe auch einen Syntace Duraflite drauf war schon so ist aber ein 2011 Modell...aber in 640mmm...ok flat daher auch kommt im Winter ein Riser und ein kürzerer Vorbau dran...nicht wegen dem Rücken bei mir ist es der Arsch der schmerzt bei langen Touren wegen dem überstrecken
@andi_tool..das schlürfen kommt von dem Öl was gepresst wird beim einfedern...hab ich mir jetzt sagen lassen..ist aber wie schon geschrieben eine anfängliche Erscheinung...nun is Ruhe im Holm


----------



## Stravio (5. September 2011)

Mahlzeit


----------



## andi_tool (5. September 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Hallo....habe auch einen Syntace Duraflite drauf war schon so ist aber ein 2011 Modell...aber in 640mmm...ok flat daher auch kommt im Winter ein Riser und ein kürzerer Vorbau dran...nicht wegen dem Rücken bei mir ist es der Arsch der schmerzt bei langen Touren wegen dem überstrecken
> @andi_tool..das schlürfen kommt von dem Öl was gepresst wird beim einfedern...hab ich mir jetzt sagen lassen..ist aber wie schon geschrieben eine anfängliche Erscheinung...nun is Ruhe im Holm



kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß das vom Öl kommt....
Von anfänglich kann man bei mir auch nicht mehr sprechen. Ich habe jetzt fast 3000 km mit dem Bike runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (5. September 2011)

Verkaufe mein Reaction K18 2008 in 18 Zoll, falls jemand interesse hat, kann er mir eine PN schicken


----------



## Stravio (6. September 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß das vom Öl kommt....
> Von anfänglich kann man bei mir auch nicht mehr sprechen. Ich habe jetzt fast 3000 km mit dem Bike runter.



Bei mir ist es nicht mehr...es ist das Öl im Tauchrohr was durchs Einfedern in eine Kammer gepresst wird und dann wieder dem Reservoir zugeführt wird! (Open Bad)
Hattest Du nicht geschrieben das deine Bremsscheiben schlürfen....äh...schleifen Die Formula sind einfach kaputt optimiert:kotz:
Neue von XT...Avid oder Hayes und es ist Ruhe, ich finde sie sind dann auch besser dosierbar


----------



## drexsack (6. September 2011)

An welcher Formula denn? Ich hab die R1, und die ist lauter als 5.000 Teenies auf'm Justin Bieber Konzert. Bremsen kann sie ja, aber das nervt einfach.


----------



## andi_tool (6. September 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es nicht mehr...es ist das Öl im Tauchrohr was durchs Einfedern in eine Kammer gepresst wird und dann wieder dem Reservoir zugeführt wird! (Open Bad)
> Hattest Du nicht geschrieben das deine Bremsscheiben schlürfen....äh...schleifen Die Formula sind einfach kaputt optimiert:kotz:
> Neue von XT...Avid oder Hayes und es ist Ruhe, ich finde sie sind dann auch besser dosierbar



sehe ich jetzt nicht so. Wir wollen doch alle Bikes, die immer leichter werden. Wenn man heutige Bremsen mit Bremsen von vor 10 Jahren vergleicht, ist da ein Riesenunterschied. Und in 10 Jahren werden wir sagen, daß die Bremsen 2011 doch sackschwer waren. 

Die Scheibe bei Formula ist halt recht dünn. Ich werde mir nächstes Jahr wohl Scheiben von der XT drunterschrauben und mal schauen, wie lange die halten.


----------



## Themeankitty (6. September 2011)

drexsack schrieb:


> An welcher Formula denn? Ich hab die R1, und die ist lauter als 5.000 Teenies auf'm Justin Bieber Konzert. Bremsen kann sie ja, aber das nervt einfach.



Dann wechsel auf eine Magura Scheibe oder Shimano XT Scheibe


----------



## Stravio (6. September 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> sehe ich jetzt nicht so. Wir wollen doch alle Bikes, die immer leichter werden. Wenn man heutige Bremsen mit Bremsen von vor 10 Jahren vergleicht, ist da ein Riesenunterschied. Und in 10 Jahren werden wir sagen, daß die Bremsen 2011 doch sackschwer waren.
> 
> Die Scheibe bei Formula ist halt recht dünn. Ich werde mir nächstes Jahr wohl Scheiben von der XT drunterschrauben und mal schauen, wie lange die halten.



Na ja...ich denke das irgendwann in Sachen Leichtbau auch mal Schluss sein muss Klar ist es schon geil weniger Gewicht bewegen zu müssen aber bei Bremsen....neeeeeee
Bei den Formula K1,RX,Oro, The One und Rx Tune ist halt eine sehr gewichtsoptimierte Bremsscheibe zum Einsatz gekommen die nicht nur meiner Meinung nach einfach kaputt optimiert, auf kosten von Schwingungen und einfach ruppigen verhalten, wurde.
Einfach alle Formula Besitzer beklagen sich über dieses auch über auf einmal auftretende Seitenschläge ohne erkennbaren Grund warum dieses geschehen ist
Runter mit dem Schrott andere Drauf und Ruhe ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stravio (6. September 2011)

Ach ja in 10 Jahren fahr ich ein Elektro Bike mit 120 kmh..das hat dan auch sehr schwere Bremsen


----------



## bowo (7. September 2011)

sooo, ich will dann auch mal.

Mein Name ist Boris bin 26 Jahre jung komme aus dem wunderschönen Saarland und fahre seit ich denken kann fahrrad =)

ich bin 1,87 groß und fahre ein 20" Reaction GTC PRO.












ist mein erster Würfel und bin voll und ganz zufrieden damit.

Mein altes Bike war ein total normal tnx1000










was aber nach einem Sturz im frühjahr nicht mehr mein vollstes vertrauen genoss und somit verkauft wurde.

Da meine Eltern auch seit jahrzehnten radbegeistert sind haben die sich natürlich auch wieder mtb gekauft (fuhren jahrelang nur strasse)
natürlich wurde es cube.

mutter bekam ein AIM und der Vater ein Acid, wobei das acid probleme mit der gabel hatte und er sich nach ner woche dann doch für ein LTD entschieden hat.







und hier noch eins auf tour ^^ mein dad meinte er muss sich nen platten fahren..... naja da war er noch auf Ghost unterwegs






soooo =) genug infos =P


----------



## bowo (7. September 2011)

nach ca 300km flog mir dann auch dieses angeklebte blech neben der kurbel weg xD ich finds klasse....


----------



## bowo (7. September 2011)

wie lösch ich meine leeren beiträge? ^^


----------



## unocz (7. September 2011)

schönes reaction


----------



## [email protected] (7. September 2011)

bowo schrieb:


> nach ca 300km flog mir dann auch dieses angeklebte blech neben der kurbel weg xD ich finds klasse....



Braucht eh kein Mensch.....


----------



## anderson (8. September 2011)

@bowo: Mann, hast du ne lange Leitung... 

Lockout und Bremsleitung auf die richtige Länge gekürzt wird das Beik gleich 1 Kilo leichter


----------



## drexsack (8. September 2011)

Ich hätte eher Angst, irgendwo hängen zu bleiben


----------



## bowo (8. September 2011)

na danke xD ich hab zumindest mal die bremsleitung die so verzwirbelt da rumliegt gelöst und "entdreht" =) das kürzen der züge und leitungen kommt noch =)


----------



## unocz (8. September 2011)

ohja das mit den leitungen hab ich ja noch garnicht gesehen. die müssen aber unbedingt gekürzt werden !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bowo (8. September 2011)

was ich mich auch grad frage....

es wird immer über die sunringle xmb gelästert und blabla felgen von den lowprice cube etc.... bin ich jetzt echt baff.. sind die 2011er auch noch so besch....eiden?


----------



## Groudon (11. September 2011)

@bowo

Wie kannst du mit 1.87m ein 20" GTC fahren? Die Stütze muss doch trotzdem 100mm drinnen stecken und duch das kürzere Sitzrohr kannst du ja garnicht so hoch kommen von der Sitzposition.

Meine Sitzhöhe beträgt bei 1.85m z.B. 81.5cm bei einem Alu-Reaction mit 49er Sitzrohr und da ist meine 410er Thomson nur noch 1-2cm im Rahmen...


----------



## bowo (12. September 2011)

das geht ganz einfach =)

da iss ja diese ready for race stütze drinne, die hat ne skala von 1-10? steht im moment auf 2 also 8 raster rausgezogen, ich denke das geht in ordnung =)

und meine schritthöhe beträgt 90cm. =)

und der nächst größere rahmen wäre 22" gewesen, das kam mir dann recht hoch vor, ergo 20" =)


----------



## philipp196 (15. September 2011)

Hallo.... 
Weis jemand zufällig, wo man die neuen 2-teiligen Bremsscheiben für die Formula RX bekommt? Die neuen 2012er Cube´s haben sie ja schon montiert...


----------



## Stravio (16. September 2011)

bowo schrieb:


> was ich mich auch grad frage....
> 
> es wird immer über die sunringle xmb gelästert und blabla felgen von den lowprice cube etc.... bin ich jetzt echt baff.. sind die 2011er auch noch so besch....eiden?



Hi....ich habe sie wie ein paar andere noch auf meinen Reaction und sie bleiben auch erst einmal drauf!
Es wirs so viel gelästert über diesen LFR, zu schwer, nich steif genug, die Naben sind so ******* und bekommen Spiel nach kurzer Zeit. Ich für meinen Teil bin mit ihnen zufrieden und die SunRingle Naben waren als der Hype mit MTB begann das Non Plus Ultra in Sachen Naben!
Ok, heute gibt es viel hochwertigere Naben und auch LFR aber sie sind zb. für mein Gewicht von 95 Kg sehr ausreichend und wenn man kein Leichtbaufreak, auch nicht mit nen Hochdruckreiniger ran die Naben geht um sie zu säubern, dann kann man mit diesen eigentlich sehr zufrieden sein! 
Es reicht schon manches gelesene aus um etwas zu ändern was nicht unbedingt notwendig ist


----------



## philipp196 (17. September 2011)

Sorry, aber welche Größen haben denn die Naben bei meinem Cube? Wollte den LRS eventuell auch noch wechseln. Welche LRS sind denn leichter als der PWM 1600?


----------



## Stravio (17. September 2011)

philipp196 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber welche Größen haben denn die Naben bei meinem Cube? Wollte den LRS eventuell auch noch wechseln. Welche LRS sind denn leichter als der PWM 1600?




Hinten ja normal sind beim Mtb 135mm, x12 Achse 142 und bei Downhillbikes mit Steckachse 150.
Bei Dir sind es 135!
Vorne is immer gleich 100!


----------



## Stravio (17. September 2011)

Hi unocz
Wie ich sehe warst Du auf der Eurobike
Die 29er sind echt eine wahre Augenweide und Nein sie sind nicht die Zukunft
Wünsch Dir ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## unocz (18. September 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Hi unocz
> Wie ich sehe warst Du auf der Eurobike
> Die 29er sind echt eine wahre Augenweide und Nein sie sind nicht die Zukunft
> Wünsch Dir ein schönes Wochenende




hab mit trotzdem eins bestellt 

wünsch ich dir auch............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipp196 (18. September 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Hinten ja normal sind beim Mtb 135mm, x12 Achse 142 und bei Downhillbikes mit Steckachse 150.
> Bei Dir sind es 135!
> Vorne is immer gleich 100!



Kannst du mir ein zwei LRF empfehlen? Danke


----------



## Stravio (18. September 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> hab mit trotzdem eins bestellt
> 
> wünsch ich dir auch............



he he  gute wahl, wirst ne menge freude mit haben

@phillip
Ich weiß nicht was du wiegst und was deine vorlieben sind an strecken?!
ich selber schwöre auf mavic und daher empfehle ich diese auch 
zb die hier 
*Mavic MTB-Laufradsatz 26" Crosstrail Disc*

oder die hier
*Mavic MTB-Laufradsatz 26" Crossmax ST Disc*

sind beide sehr gut obwohl der letztere noch bessere lager und laufeigenschaften besitzt.
ansonsten einfach nochmal fragen hier weil ich doch sehr auf mavic festgefahren bin


----------



## philipp196 (18. September 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> he he  gute wahl, wirst ne menge freude mit haben
> 
> @phillip
> Ich weiß nicht was du wiegst und was deine vorlieben sind an strecken?!
> ...



Ich wiege ca. 60 kg bei 1,70m und fahre viel CC bei uns im Erzgebirge...


----------



## andi_tool (18. September 2011)

philipp196 schrieb:


> Ich wiege ca. 60 kg bei 1,70m und fahre viel CC bei uns im Erzgebirge...



sowenig Gewicht möchte ich auch mal wieder haben....


----------



## Stravio (18. September 2011)

philipp196 schrieb:


> Ich wiege ca. 60 kg bei 1,70m und fahre viel CC bei uns im Erzgebirge...



Hallo, die sind beide sehr gut dafür geeignet
Ich bin eher der Meinung das die Crosstrail voll und ganz für Deine Zwecke geeignet und ausreichend sind
Kosten so um die 350 Euro und sind vom Gewicht her auch akzeptabel und halten echt ne Menge aus

P.S 60 Kilo sind bei mir nicht drin, habe schon immer so um die 80 - 95  gewogen


----------



## philipp196 (19. September 2011)

Ich habe noch was gefunden... Ist das Angebot gut? Klick oder Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timeserver (20. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich sehe ich bin hier genau richtig, wenn es um das Reaction angeht. Ich will wieder mit deim Biken anfangen und fahre bzw. will hauptsächlich längere Touren fahren, bei aufgebauter Kondition durch den Schwarzwald (berghoch bergrunter  ) und auch mal über Schotter und Feldwege fahren. Nach dem ich mich bei ein paar Händler umgehört und beraten hab lassen, habe ich zwei interessante Angebote bekommen:
Auch hier haben wir 2 Bikes.
Einmal das Reaction Race 2011 mit XT für 1.499,- Euro oder das Reaction SL 2011 mit der Sram Gruppe für 1.589,- Euro
Dieses können Sie sich unter den folgenden beiden Links vorab ansehen

http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...Race-2011/~kid324/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2890.htm

http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...n-SL-2011/~kid324/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2889.htm

Was meint ihr zu den beiden Bike in Verbindung zu dem was ich machen möchte? Vor allem bin ich mir unsicher bei der SRAM Gruppe. Bei XT weiß man was man hat. Wie stehst bei SRAM? Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja als eingefleischte Reaction Biker ein paar Tipps geben.

Grüße und danke vorab
Markus


----------



## Stravio (20. September 2011)

philipp196 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch was gefunden... Ist das Angebot gut? Klick oder Klick



Meiner Meinung nach sind beide LFR Sätze sehr gut obwohl der 2 für 377 mir von den Felgen her noch stabiler zu sein scheint
Hügi Naben sind sehr gut allein durch die Dichtungen, Freilauf und komplett zerlegbar
Ich würde den kaufen


----------



## Stravio (20. September 2011)

timeserver schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich sehe ich bin hier genau richtig, wenn es um das Reaction angeht. Ich will wieder mit deim Biken anfangen und fahre bzw. will hauptsächlich längere Touren fahren, bei aufgebauter Kondition durch den Schwarzwald (berghoch bergrunter  ) und auch mal über Schotter und Feldwege fahren. Nach dem ich mich bei ein paar Händler umgehört und beraten hab lassen, habe ich zwei interessante Angebote bekommen:
> Auch hier haben wir 2 Bikes.
> Einmal das Reaction Race 2011 mit XT für 1.499,- Euro oder das Reaction SL 2011 mit der Sram Gruppe für 1.589,- Euro
> ...



Wilkommen im Tread
Wie ich sehe möchtest Du bei MHW bestellen, das ist eine sehr gute Wahl  Habe mein Bike auch daher und der Service und das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist auch sehr gut!
Zu den Bikes, ich selber habe ein Reaction Pro 2011, stelle ich fest das du wohl eher Alu bevorzugst und keine Carbon
Das Race hat ne Sid und ist komplett Sram, Sram hattei hc noch nie denn schwöre auf Shimano, was aber sehr gut sein soll wenn man sich erst einmal daran gewöhnt hat
Das SL hat nur ne Reba die Du bestimmt bald austauschen wirst wie die billigen SLX Trigger also ich würde das Race nehmen.
Wenn es doch Carbon sein sollte schau mal auf Seite 2 bei den 2010 er Modellen Cube Hardtails.....is nen Carcon aber mit einer sehr vernünfitigen Ausstattung und einen Super Preis denn wenn Du viel Berge fährst bist Du froh über jedes Kilo weniger was Du beschleunigen mußt

Gruß und hoffe konnte Dir ein wenig helfen


----------



## timeserver (20. September 2011)

Servus Stravio, 
danke für die Begrüßung und deiner Antwort. Aber..mmhh...das Race hat doch die Reba drin  hast du jetzt bissl was vertauscht bei den Bikes? oder ich vertauscht gelesen?


----------



## Stravio (20. September 2011)

timeserver schrieb:


> Servus Stravio,
> danke für die Begrüßung und deiner Antwort. Aber..mmhh...das Race hat doch die Reba drin  hast du jetzt bissl was vertauscht bei den Bikes? oder ich vertauscht gelesen?



Ups...sorry...lach....ja habe ich wohl vertauscht aber ansonsten wäre das SL für mich die bessere Wahl da alles etwas stimmiger in den Komponenten


----------



## timeserver (20. September 2011)

ok dann haben wir das ja schon mal geklärt. Jetzt wäre noch gut zu wissen, wie es sich mit der Sram Schaltung verhält. Vielleicht kann mir da jemand was dazu sagen..


----------



## Stravio (20. September 2011)

Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse, kauf Dir gleich 2 neue Bremsscheiben dazu! Die von Formula sind sehr bescheiden und nicht empfehlenswert! Wir haben sie hier alle die eine Formula Rx oder R1x haben getauscht und sie verhält sich dann einfach fantastisch! Ich hatte noch 2 Hayes 160 Scheiben neu rumliegen und habe diese verbaut, kein Schleifen und quietschen und auch viel besser dosierbar!


----------



## timeserver (21. September 2011)

Hab ein neues Angebot bekommen für das Reaction SL. Aktuelles Angebot liegt bei 1439,-- ! Was meint ihr zu dem Kampfpreis?


----------



## Stravio (21. September 2011)

timeserver schrieb:


> Hab ein neues Angebot bekommen für das Reaction SL. Aktuelles Angebot liegt bei 1439,-- ! Was meint ihr zu dem Kampfpreis?




 Für den Preis kaufen...es sei denn es geht noch günstiger....glaube ich aber kaum


----------



## longbike (21. September 2011)

Das Reaction GTC 29 SL hat es mir angetan, für 2000 echt geil. 
Wollt mal fragen wie viel Rabatt kann man sich von Händler erwarten, so als Richtwert für Verhandlungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timeserver (21. September 2011)

Servus Longbike,

schau mal bei fun-corner.de vorbei. Dort gibt es auf alle Cubes ab Oktober mindestens 20%


----------



## andi_tool (21. September 2011)

manchmal frage ich mich schon, ob heute Rabatt verkauft wird oder eine Ware...

Nicht das man mich falsch versteht, auch ich muß schauen, wo ich finanziell bleibe. Aber zuerst einmal suche ich mir einen Händler aus, lasse mich dort beraten und kaufe dann auch dort.


----------



## timeserver (22. September 2011)

Prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht..habe jetzt das SL bestellt und bin schon ganz gespannt drauf...


----------



## philipp196 (25. September 2011)

Hier mal mein Cube Reaction SL. Nachdem ich gelesen habe, das der LRS XPW1600 von Cube nur ein "Label"Trick ist, habe ich die Dinger ganz schnell abmontiert... Ich habe lange überlegt, welcher LRS es werden soll und wieviel ich in das eigentlich noch jungfraüliche Bike investieren soll. Meine Wahl viel dann auf 240s Naben, No Tubes ZTR Alpine Felgen und Sapim CX-Ray Speichen mit Alunippel. Der neue LRS wiegt ca. 1379g und ist damit deutlich leichter als der XPW 1600 ( bei mir gewogen mit Felgenband 1920g). 

*VR:* ohne Felgenband und Schnellspanner



*HR:* ohne Felgenband, Schnellspanner und Kassette 
















heute eine kleine Runde im Erzgebirge gedreht...


----------



## timeserver (25. September 2011)

Wo hast du das gelesen und inwiefern ein Trick? Grüße und schickes Bike.. bist du zufrieden mit?


----------



## philipp196 (25. September 2011)

Google einfach mal nach XPW 1600... Naja ich sag mal so, wenn groß auf den Felgen 1600 steht, nimmt der Großteil der Käufer erstmal an, oh der LRS wiegt 1600g. Aber wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt, dass in einem Cube Bike kein 400+ LRS verbaut wird für den Preis, muss einem klar werden, dass der LRS halt einfach nur "schön" beklebt wurde. 

Das Bike ist klasse. Auch die Sram Gruppe ist super und mal was anderes als immer nur Shimano. Die Sram schaltet knackig, schnell und präzise. Auch die Sid-Gabel ist ein Traum. Zum Thema Bremsen: Da ich anfangs auch das Problem mit dem extremen Quietschen und Pfeifen hatte, habe ich die Bremsbeläge an den Enden leicht keilig geschliffen. Dadurch ist deutlich besser geworden. Ich kann dir das Reaction SL empfehlen. Ich habe mein Bike allerdings beim örtlichen Händler gekauft. Bei Defekten oder Schäden und anderen Problemen definitive besser, da ich mein Bike hinstelle und er sich im Garantiefall kümmern muss. Ich hätte keine Nerven da erst wieder im Online shop anzurufen und ggf. das Bike wieder einzuschicken...


----------



## timeserver (25. September 2011)

Hi Philipp,

das mit dem örtlichen Händler wäre mir auch lieber gewesen (5min zu Fuß), aber der ist relativ klein und das Bike habe ich online zu einem guten Preis bekommen. Sollte morgen kommen und bin schon ganz gespannt drauf. Wie du sagtest, das mit der Sram Schaltung ist was anderes als Shimano..da bin ich schon ganz heiß drauf . Den Tipp mit dem kehlig schleifen beherzige ich mal..wie hast du die geschliffen? Bezüglich der Felgen ok..kann ich jetzt auch verstehen..naja jetzt soll es erstmal kommen dann sehen wir weiter, nachdem ich dann die ersten Runden gefahren bin..hast du noch so gute Tipps oder Ratschläge für mich? Bin da ganz offen....grüße Markus


----------



## philipp196 (25. September 2011)

Ich habe feines Sandpapier genommen, mir fällt nur gerade die Körnung nicht mehr ein. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit noch mal schauen... Wenn das nichts hilft, müssen andere Scheiben und/oder Beläge her. Momentan bin ich aber so zufrieden...


----------



## Stravio (4. Oktober 2011)

moin moin....ich habe mir mal so gedacht ich zeig euch mal meine neue liebe
sollte ja erst ein cannondale 29er werden aber ich denke mal es wird wieder ein cube diesmal sogar carbon
wird nächstes jahr bestellt und ja....ätsch.... 29er sind die zukunft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipp196 (4. Oktober 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 218068
> 
> moin moin....ich habe mir mal so gedacht ich zeig euch mal meine neue liebe
> sollte ja erst ein cannondale 29er werden aber ich denke mal es wird wieder ein cube diesmal sogar carbon
> wird nächstes jahr bestellt und ja....ätsch.... 29er sind die zukunft



Sieht gut aus. Nur den LRS kannste auch gleich wieder tauschen.  Ich bleibe trotzdem bei meinem 26er....  Ich muss mein Bike auch wieder mal wiegen.


----------



## Stravio (4. Oktober 2011)

philipp196 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Nur den LRS kannste auch gleich wieder tauschen.  Ich bleibe trotzdem bei meinem 26er....  Ich muss mein Bike auch wieder mal wiegen.


hi phillip
das mit dem laufradsatz denke das ich ihn nicht tausche....wiege 95 kilo...das bike hat ein gewicht von 10,1 kilo in der 17er rahmengröße und ich werde wohl mal ein 19er nehmen 
werde mal schauen ob ich das teil irgendwo probefahren kann und es mal ein wenig hüpfen lassen...wenn es der laufradsatz aushält dann bleibt er ansonsten kommt er gar nicht erst rauf


----------



## freebiker1972 (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Philipp, Du hast meinen Traum-Radsatz drin. Wo hast du den aufbauen lassen?
Viele Grüße


----------



## steve81 (6. Oktober 2011)

Sollte noch jemand einen Reaction Rahmen in 18 Zoll + Sid Race Gabel suchen.

Ich hätte da einen über!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/423319/cat/53


----------



## philipp196 (6. Oktober 2011)

freebiker1972 schrieb:


> Hallo Philipp, Du hast meinen Traum-Radsatz drin. Wo hast du den aufbauen lassen?
> Viele Grüße



Ich habe mir den LRS bei actionsports bauen lassen... Habe vorher dort mal angerufen und wurde für meinen Teil sehr gut beraten. Ich habe mir den LRS auch mal genau angeschaut, als er an kam, es sind auch wirklich Sapim CX Ray Speichen verbaut! Über die Qualität kann ich bis jetzt nur gutes berichten. Schau auch mal bei den Laufrad-Specials. Da gibt es zur Zeit ein paar nette Angebote.


----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2011)

im Frühjahr in meinem Reaction - wird dann noch schwarz gepulvert oder eloxiert und mit weißen Teilen (Sattel, Bremse, Gabel, Vorbau) und blauem Eloxal verschönert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stravio (7. Oktober 2011)

Groudon schrieb:


> im Frühjahr in meinem Reaction - wird dann noch schwarz gepulvert oder eloxiert und mit weißen Teilen (Sattel, Bremse, Gabel, Vorbau) und blauem Eloxal verschönert



Ein Traum von Gabel....absolut Top
Machst Du ein Paar Bilder von Deinen Bike


----------



## Stravio (7. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja.....ich wurde von Dieben heimgesucht!!!!
Mein XVert wurde meinen Sohn gestohlen und jetzt herrscht Krieg mit der Versicherrung weil nach 22.00 uhr gestohlen....die Saudeppen die.....
Wenn die nicht dafür aufkommen dann Kündige ich sofort und such mir eine Fahrradversicherrung die alles abdeckt!!


----------



## Groudon (7. Oktober 2011)

Stravio schrieb:


> Ein Traum von Gabel....absolut Top
> Machst Du ein Paar Bilder von Deinen Bike


 
Ja - dauert aber bis Frühjahr - jeden Monat kommt ein Teil (begrenztes Budget). Nur soviel: wird blau-weiß-schwarz =)


----------



## psycho_dmr (9. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich melde mich mal wieder mit einer Frage bzgl. unserer beiden Reactions (mit denen wir beide super zufrieden sind )

Und zwar stellt sich gerade etwas die Frage, wie wir das nächstes Jahr mit Fahrradurlauben/-ausflügen regeln. Wir sind bis jetzt mit Bus&Bahn gefahren, wollen aber sowieso über kurz oder lang wohl mal ein Auto kaufen Da ich ja ein Carbonbike habe ist das mit dem Autotransport nicht so Easy  einfach mal eben auf nen 0815 Träger schnallen wird mir mein Rahmen ziemlich schnell danken 

Kennt jemand eine Alternative zu dem hier? http://www.fahrradhalter-pkw.de/
Gibt es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten ein Carbonfahrrad außen am Auto zu Transportieren? Ich konnte bisher nicht wirklich was finden und nen großer Kombi ist in einer Stadt wie Hamburg nicht so ne geniale Idee  (hier herrscht chronischer Platzmangel, Großstadt eben)

Danke


----------



## timeserver (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Pscho,

bei einem Auto mit Anhängerkupplung gibt es von Thule denEuroway G2 920. Der ist super was ich gelesen habe. Oder willst du deine Bikes dann im Auto transportieren?

Grüße


----------



## [email protected] (10. Oktober 2011)

So etwas da: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,5,73;product=4439

Da wird das Vorderrad ausgebaut und das Bike an der Gabel montiert und fixiert. Gibt es auch günstiger von anderen Herstellern....


----------



## psycho_dmr (10. Oktober 2011)

Cool, Danke [email protected], genau sowas suchte ich


----------



## Diablo32 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
ich wollte mir gerne das Cube Reaction GTC Team 2011 kaufen. Welche Pedalen könnt Ihr mir dazu empfehlen.


----------



## unocz (16. Oktober 2011)

xt oder xtr


----------



## Diablo32 (16. Oktober 2011)

Es sollte aber kein Klick-System sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (16. Oktober 2011)

na dann jede erdenkliche bärentatze


----------



## Diablo32 (16. Oktober 2011)

Entschuldigung, dass ich gefragt habe. Aber ich dachte, es gäbe da auch Unterschiede bezüglich der Qualität.


----------



## unocz (16. Oktober 2011)

http://r2-bike.com/Acros-a-flat-Pedal
http://r2-bike.com/Acros-a-flat-Pedal_2


bitte.


----------



## Diablo32 (16. Oktober 2011)

Danke. Das hilft mir schon sehr weiter.


----------



## mtblukas (16. Oktober 2011)

Nehm die NC 17 Sudpin 3 die habe ich auch und ich kenne keinen der darüber was schlechtes sagt.


----------



## vampa (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich will dir ja nicht den Tag versauen, aber wenn du ein 2011er Cube Reaction GTC Team in 18 oder 20 Zoll haben willst, wirst du einige Schwierigkeiten haben, eins zu bekommen. Ich habe im Internet mich schon kaputtgesucht und die Cube Händler in/um Düsseldorf haben auch keins mehr. 

Ich werde daher mir das 2012 Cube Reaction GTC Race holen, sobald es im Laden steht. Die Lackierungen sind ja sehr ähnlich. Leider hat das Race eine RockShox mit PopLoc, ohne wäre mir lieber. Mal schau'n, ob der Händler sie gegen eine Fox tauschen kann.


----------



## ReactionGTC (17. Oktober 2011)

Mein Händler hat noch ein GTC Team in 20" rumstehen


----------



## vampa (18. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Info. Das Geschäft liegt nur leider etwas weit weg. Bevor ich etwas kaufe, will ich probe sitzen und fahren.


----------



## kaicremer (16. November 2011)

Hoffe es liest hier noch jemand mit. Ich habe da mal eine Frage ?
Irgendwiem ist mein Rad schwer. 11,2 kg lt. Personenwaage.
Und das obwohl ich wie folgt geändert habe :

- Laufradsatz Shimano XT wh775
- rocket Ron in 1,85
- Elite AlumSattelstuetze
- syntace Alu Lenker

Gut, was schwer ist sind :
- die 2011 er XT Bremse
- und der Sq Lab 610 er Sattel mit 250 g
- vielleicht auch die XT Schnellspanner

Der Rahmen hat uebringendes 18 Zoll / schwarz eloxiert

Im Sattel wären sicher nochmal 100 Gramm drin,
Die Bremsen sollen definitiv bleiben.
Mit tune Schnellspannern gingen auch noch mal 100 Gramm.

Aber was ist falsch ?

Lg
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (17. November 2011)

welche laufräder hast du drinn?


----------



## kaicremer (17. November 2011)

Shimano Laufradsatz Xt 775 und auch die Kasette hinten ist schon gegen eine Xt ausgetauscht.

Kai


----------



## Stravio (18. November 2011)

kaicremer schrieb:


> Hoffe es liest hier noch jemand mit. Ich habe da mal eine Frage ?
> Irgendwiem ist mein Rad schwer. 11,2 kg lt. Personenwaage.
> Und das obwohl ich wie folgt geändert habe :
> 
> ...


  Ist dein Rad zu schwer sind deine Beine zu schwach


----------



## unocz (18. November 2011)

mach doch mal nen foto vom bike bitte !


----------



## Stravio (18. November 2011)

Also wie ich das so sehe bist du auch ...so wie ich nicht gerade der leichteste
Ist es da vernünftig am Bike abzuspecken du bist jung also 
Bedenke das Leichtbau seine Gewichtsgrenzen hat denn allein schon ein LFR bis 1500gr ist meist nur bis 80KG zugelassen und das kommt schnell zusammnen mit allen drum und dran
Ich persöhnlich halte davon nichts aber unocz ist der richtige Ansprechpartner


----------



## unocz (19. November 2011)

vor allem ist leicht und stabil, mal richtig teuer. 
also und ohne pics geht nix!



ps.: danke stravio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stravio (19. November 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> vor allem ist leicht und stabil, mal richtig teuer.
> also und ohne pics geht nix!
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du recht mit dem mal richtig teuer
.....und dafür nicht unocz


----------



## Stravio (23. November 2011)

wie jetzt....... immer noch keine pics


----------



## unocz (23. November 2011)

ja keine ahnung was da los ist


----------



## cuberbiker (26. November 2011)

War der falsche thread . Sorry


----------



## Saarscha (27. November 2011)

Hallo,
an meinem Reaction ist der Gabeschaft zu weit gekürzt worden. Es stehen nur noch 30mm über. Das Problem könnte mit einer kürzeren Abdeckkappe des Steuersatzes gelöst werden. Serienmässig ist wohl ein FSA Orbit verbaut. Die Kappe misst ca 22 mm. Nun gibt es ja andere Steuersätze die nur ein Kappe mit z.b. 10mm haben. 
Nun die Frage: Ist ein 1 1/8 Steuersatz = ein 1 1/8 Steuersatz? oder gibts da wieder Unterschiede???
Oder gibt es auch vielleicht einfach ne kürzere Abdeckkappe??
Grüße


----------



## Asko (27. November 2011)

Hat jemand auch Probleme damit das seine Sattelstütze beim Fahren (Variostützen ausgeschlossen) langsam aber stetig absinkt? 
Ich denke bei meinen Aim ist es die Klemme "Scape Varioclose 34.9mm" schuld daran, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen sie zu wechseln.
Also mal eben nachgeschaut welche an meinen neuen Reaction verbaut sein wird und welch Wunder "Scape Varioclose 34.9mm" 

Wollte mir allerdings fürs Reaction sowieso ne Rot Eloxierte kaufen, gibts empfehlungen?
Wichtig wäre für mich ein gut bedienbarer Hebel da ich mir auf absehbare Zeit keine Variostütze kaufen werden.
Die Salsa sollen wohl ganz gut sein, allerdings gibt es keine 34,9 sondern nur 35. Passt das oder lieber was anderes nehmen?


----------



## andi_tool (27. November 2011)

Yepp, das Problem habe ich auch...



Asko schrieb:


> Hat jemand auch Probleme damit das seine Sattelstütze beim Fahren (Variostützen ausgeschlossen) langsam aber stetig absinkt?
> Ich denke bei meinen Aim ist es die Klemme "Scape Varioclose 34.9mm" schuld daran, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen sie zu wechseln.
> Also mal eben nachgeschaut welche an meinen neuen Reaction verbaut sein wird und welch Wunder "Scape Varioclose 34.9mm"
> 
> ...


----------



## unocz (27. November 2011)

syntace montagepaste schon probiert?


----------



## Asko (27. November 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> syntace montagepaste schon probiert?



Bisher nicht.
Wie oft muss ich das denn Nachschmieren wenn ich den Sattel ~4 mal pro Woche verstelle?


----------



## unocz (27. November 2011)

das weiss ich nicht, da ich meinen nicht verstelle.......
ansonsten einfach stärker zuknallen. was soll schon passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (27. November 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> das weiss ich nicht, da ich meinen nicht verstelle.......
> ansonsten einfach stärker zuknallen. was soll schon passieren.



Wenn es stärker gehen würde, würde ich es tun. 
Es ist wirklich schon am Limit das ich es noch zubekomme.
Ist ein Wunder das sich da noch nix aufgelöst hat.


----------



## Snoerre (5. Dezember 2011)

Eigenaufbau für Freundin




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1024946


----------



## vampa (5. Dezember 2011)

Asko schrieb:


> Wenn es stärker gehen würde, würde ich es tun.
> Es ist wirklich schon am Limit das ich es noch zubekomme.
> Ist ein Wunder das sich da noch nix aufgelöst hat.



Das Problem hatte ich beim Ltd auch. Erst dachte ich es liegt an der Sattelstütze, am Ende lag's aber am Schnellspanner. Tausche den mal aus, vielleicht hat sich das Problem dann erledigt.


----------



## kaicremer (5. Dezember 2011)

Klasse ! Schickes Rad !
... Auch wenn die Mäntel definitiv für mich nix sind.

Fahre selber inzwischen einen Rocket Ron in 1.85.
Das geht richtig ab.

Natürlich ist dann nicht mehr viel im verblockten Gelände zu holen,
Aber für meine Waldautobahnen und hi und da mal n Singletrail völlig ok.

Lg 
Kai


----------



## unocz (5. Dezember 2011)

ja sieht echt schick aus.
mit den reifen ist es ja eh immer eine wissenschaft.
ich persönlich halte grundsätzlich  von schwalbe nichts.


----------



## Snoerre (5. Dezember 2011)

Da das Rad eher für lockere Touren gedacht ist, kommt es nicht auf Schnelligkeit und Gewicht an. Es bringt auch 11 Kg auf die Waage. Die Teile sind fast alle vom alten Bike übernommen, da war der Rahmen nur zu klein. 
Ich selbst fahre auch Reaction allerdings 22 Zoll Rahmen und Rocket Ron, wiegt knapp unter 10Kg.


----------



## unocz (6. Dezember 2011)

Snoerre schrieb:


> Da das Rad eher für lockere Touren gedacht ist, kommt es nicht auf Schnelligkeit und Gewicht an. Es bringt auch 11 Kg auf die Waage. Die Teile sind fast alle vom alten Bike übernommen, da war der Rahmen nur zu klein.
> Ich selbst fahre auch Reaction allerdings 22 Zoll Rahmen und Rocket Ron, wiegt knapp unter 10Kg.



ist das das reaction aus deinem album. knapp unter 10 kg halte ich aber für sehr unrealistisch.


----------



## Snoerre (6. Dezember 2011)

Ja das ist das Reaction, das Bild im Album ist am Kauftag entstanden. Mittlerweile hab ich einige Dinge Umgebaut und verändert. Klar wär sicherlich noch mehr drin, aber mir reicht es so vollkommen aus.


----------



## JimBob (6. Dezember 2011)

Nach vielen, vielen Jahren mit einem LTD3, war's nun endlich an der Zeit was Neues zu holen. Pünktlich nachdem der super Sonnen November sich verabschiedet hatte :-( ist dann auch endlich mein Reaction SL 2012 angekommen  ;-)
Jetzt muss es wohl bis zur neuen Saison im Keller warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaicremer (6. Dezember 2011)

Meins liegt leider noch knapp unter 11 kg. Und das obwohl ich doch schon relativ verändert habe. Was hast Du denn verändert um bei 22 Zoll unter 10 zu kommen ? Jetzt sag bitte nicht nur Laufräder und Reifen, oder ?

Lg

Kai


----------



## Asko (10. Dezember 2011)

Hab mich jetzt doch nicht für eine ganz rote Sattelklemme entschieden, das war mir dann doch zuviel Rot. Werd das ganze lieber etwas dezenter halten. 
Ein paar andre Teile sind auch schon da.




Kann mir jemand sagen ob am Reaction unten noch eine Klemme für einen weiteren Schaltzug frei ist? An meinen Aim sind unten 4 Klemmen.
Bin am überlegen durch einen Bremszug ein Tachokabel an den Hinterreifen zu legen. Mit den Funktachos werd ich irgendwie nicht richtig warm, da verzichte ich lieber auf einen Tacho am Rad.

PS: Dein Reaction SL is echt schick JimBob


----------



## MBka (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

anbei mein Reaction

http://


----------



## MBka (15. Dezember 2011)

@Asko: Mit Salsa Sattelklemme


----------



## sven_the_man (15. Dezember 2011)

hi, habe selber ein reaction k18 in weiß rot und bis dato den lenker und vorbau getauscht gegen truvativ world cup / noir kombi und somit ja pronzipiell gewicht gespart... trotzdem wiegt das ding nun noch 11,7 kg laut meiner kofferwaage..dabei sind noch nen 48 g schwerer flaschenhalter und nen vdo tacho dran..und günstige shimano klickis...es handelt sich um nen 20" rahmen...
herstellerangabe von 10,7 kg ist ja wahrscheinlich für 16" rahmen ohne pedale...und trotzdem empfinde ich gerade die 11,7 kg als recht schwer...so vom wert her, beim fahren isses mir prinzipiell wurscht, da hab ich ja noch 500g in form  satteltasche mit werkzeug mit (nicht mit gewogen)..
was meint ihr?


----------



## unocz (15. Dezember 2011)

das ist ein normales gewicht für das bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven_the_man (15. Dezember 2011)

unocz - wieviel wiegt deins?


----------



## unocz (15. Dezember 2011)

9,5-9,6 kg


----------



## sven_the_man (15. Dezember 2011)

krass, wo holt man da 2kg raus? die xt gruppe is doch nicht sooo schwer...laufradsatz und kassette sind wohl die hauptverdächtigen???


----------



## unocz (15. Dezember 2011)

ja defintiv lrs, sattel/stütze...............


----------



## sven_the_man (16. Dezember 2011)

die stütze? wieviel leichter geht es ? habe noch ne thomson, die is um die 200 g - die ready to race 270g...der fizik sattel ist mit ca. 270 g wirklich erstaunlich schwer - habe auf nem anderen bike nen selle italia der über 100g weniger wiegt...alles in allem ist so nen leichtbau-umbau des reaction aber nicht ganz günstig - stimmt's?....laut deinen bildern hast du doch aber noch den fizik, der verbaut war???


----------



## andi_tool (16. Dezember 2011)

Leichtbau ist nie billig.

Allerdings war man vor 15 Jahren mit einem Hardtail mit Federgabel schon vorne dabei, wenn das 11 bis 12 kg hatte. 



sven_the_man schrieb:


> die stütze? wieviel leichter geht es ? habe noch ne thomson, die is um die 200 g - die ready to race 270g...der fizik sattel ist mit ca. 270 g wirklich erstaunlich schwer - habe auf nem anderen bike nen selle italia der über 100g weniger wiegt...alles in allem ist so nen leichtbau-umbau des reaction aber nicht ganz günstig - stimmt's?....laut deinen bildern hast du doch aber noch den fizik, der verbaut war???


----------



## sven_the_man (16. Dezember 2011)

15 jahre sind ne lange zeit, da waren downhiller auch  hardtails ;-)....
aja..jedenfalls isses auch fast egal, allerdings möcht ich mal die waage von cube (oder allen anderen herstellern) haben, mal siehen was die anzeigt, wenn ich mich draufstelle - welche angabe wird schon stimmen...is doch alles gemogelt


----------



## unocz (16. Dezember 2011)

sven_the_man schrieb:


> die stütze? wieviel leichter geht es ? habe noch ne thomson, die is um die 200 g - die ready to race 270g...der fizik sattel ist mit ca. 270 g wirklich erstaunlich schwer - habe auf nem anderen bike nen selle italia der über 100g weniger wiegt...alles in allem ist so nen leichtbau-umbau des reaction aber nicht ganz günstig - stimmt's?....laut deinen bildern hast du doch aber noch den fizik, der verbaut war???


 
nee ist der selle tt carbon. 115gr glaub ich . leichtbau ist immer teuer, vor allem wenn die teile noch was aushalten sollen.


----------



## cytrax (17. Dezember 2011)

Asko schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob am Reaction unten noch eine Klemme für einen weiteren Schaltzug frei ist? An meinen Aim sind unten 4 Klemmen.
> Bin am überlegen durch einen Bremszug ein Tachokabel an den Hinterreifen zu legen. Mit den Funktachos werd ich irgendwie nicht richtig warm, da verzichte ich lieber auf einen Tacho am Rad.
> 
> PS: Dein Reaction SL is echt schick JimBob



Spitzen idee  Hab auch nen kabel tacho weil meine lampe das signal stört ...dafür is sie sau hell


----------



## Asko (17. Dezember 2011)

Leider bin ich noch nicht wirklich schlauer ob das überhaupt klappt.
Ausserdem meinte ich natürlich eine Bremsaußenhülle und keinen Bremszug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (17. Dezember 2011)

JA, war mir schon klar  aber wär ne ideale lösung. Werd das am AMS auch mal testen. Wetter is eh beschi$$en von daher is schrauben angesagt


----------



## SF49ers (18. Dezember 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> ja defintiv lrs, sattel/stütze...............


 
Hallo allerseits,
habe mir dieses Jahr noch eines der wahrscheinlich letzten Reaction Bikes Jahrgang 2010 gesichert und finde das Bike einfach nur gut. Bevor es damit aber auf die Piste ging, habe ich noch einige Veränderungen vorgenommen. 
- Laufradsatz wurde bis auf die Bremsscheiben komplett getauscht
- Steuerzentrale wurde ebenfalls bis auf Steuersatz und Brems- und 
  Schalthebel komplett getauscht.
- dann noch diverse andere komponenten wie Kassette, 
  Schnellspanner etc.

Rein theoretisch sollte das Gewicht dann eigentlich bei ca.9,7kg liegen, aber beim nachwiegen waren es dann doch nur 9,95kg. Habe leider nicht alle getauschten Komponenten bzw. vorher das Ausgangsgewicht des Bikes nachgewogen. 

Mich würde einmal interessieren wo man maximal mit dem Gewicht bei dem Bike landen könnte, wenn man keine Carbon-Komponenten verwendet ? Wegen der gleichbleibenden Optik wollte ich nur Alu-Komponenten verwenden. Wo kann man denn noch mit überschaubaren Einsatz viel an Gewichtsersparnis rausholen ?

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## unocz (18. Dezember 2011)

SF49ers schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> habe mir dieses Jahr noch eines der wahrscheinlich letzten Reaction Bikes Jahrgang 2010 gesichert und finde das Bike einfach nur gut. Bevor es damit aber auf die Piste ging, habe ich noch einige Veränderungen vorgenommen.
> - Laufradsatz wurde bis auf die Bremsscheiben komplett getauscht
> - Steuerzentrale wurde ebenfalls bis auf Steuersatz und Brems- und
> ...



kannst du mal bitte ein bild von deinem bike posten


----------



## SF49ers (18. Dezember 2011)

@unocz

ist leider kein Originalbild, sondern eines aus dem Internet. Gehe mal davon aus, dass Du wissen willst von welchem Reaction ich rede. Habe bis jetzt noch keine vorzeigbaren Fotos von meinem Bike und der Keller in dem es überwintert ist nicht gerade vorzeigbar..

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## unocz (18. Dezember 2011)

naja von welchem reaction du redest war mir klar aber gegen welche teile du getauscht hast wäre interessant zu wissen. so wie es jetzt da steht wiegts ja gute 12kg.
um es auf unter 10kg zu kriegen, muss man schon gut ein paar euro reinstecken.


----------



## SF49ers (18. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
hatte ich mir fast gedacht das Du die Teileliste sehen wolltest.  Anbei mal die Aufstellung. 

Beim Sattel habe ich schon die erste Gewichtsüberraschung selbst herausgefunden. Entgegen der Angaben im Onlineshop ist der Sattel nicht ca. 224g schwer, sondern genau so schwer wie der mitgelieferte, nämlich 266g. Spiele schon mit dem Gedanken ihn gegen einen Ritchey WCS Carbon Streem auszutauschen. Allerdings sieht der jetzige gut aus und paßt zum Gesäß, fast ja nicht ganz so unwichtig ist.

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## Stravio (19. Dezember 2011)

MBka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> anbei mein Reaction
> 
> http://


So so.....Ettlingen
Grüß mal meine Ex von mir die wohnt im Josef Stöhrer Weg 1 
P.S. Dein Bike sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## MBka (19. Dezember 2011)

Klar mach ich wenn ich sie seh
Und danke..


----------



## Stravio (19. Dezember 2011)

MBka schrieb:


> Klar mach ich wenn ich sie seh
> Und danke..



Sorry..... meinte Mahlbergweg 1 im Josesf Stöhrer waren wir noch zusammen
Jau mach das....am besten umfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike5 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Reaction-Gemeinde,

überlege mir gerade ein Reactio GTC SL 2012 zuzulegen und habe eine Frage, die mir die Cuber HP nicht beantworten konnte - ihr aber bestimmt! 

Hat das Reaction vorne und hinten eine Steckachse? Auf den Bildern meine ich hinten eine 12mm Steckachse zu erkennen, vorne sehe ich leider gar nichts.

Danke vorab!

Mike


----------



## Stravio (20. Dezember 2011)

Mike5 schrieb:


> Hallo Reaction-Gemeinde,
> 
> überlege mir gerade ein Reactio GTC SL 2012 zuzulegen und habe eine Frage, die mir die Cuber HP nicht beantworten konnte - ihr aber bestimmt!
> 
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach sind dort die üblichen Schnellspanneraufnahmen.
Vorne ist eh die Sid drin und man erkennt ja sofort ohne Steckachse
Hinten sieht man es doch auch da auf der Schaltungsseite ein normales Ausfallende ist für Schnellspanner
Mir ist kein Reaction mit Steckachsen bekannt hinten und vorne ist es eh die Auswahl der Gabel die dieses bestimmt.

P.S. Hier gibt es aber bestimmt noch welche die ein fungierteres Wissen haben;-)


----------



## Mike5 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hi Stravio,

die Wahl der Gabel ist sicherlich richtig, aber ich hatte z.b. eine Talas mit Schnellspanner in meinem Canyon, in dem Cube Stereo aber mit Steckachse 15mm. Könnte ja also durchaus sein, dass es die SID mit und ohne Steckachse gibt.  

Mit dem Aufallenden hast du recht, stimmt wohl! Hätte mir das 'Hauptbild' anschauen sollen und nicht nach Detailbildern schauen sollen.

Vorderrad sieht auch nach Schnellspanner aus...schade, ich fand die Steckachsen an meinen Stereo sehr gut, nicht nur wegen Steifigkeit, sondern auch wegen der stabilen, technischen guten Lösung.

Danke

Mike


----------



## frankmps (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich stehe gerade vor der schwierigen Wahl ob ich das Reaction SLT oder das Reaction SL nehmen soll. Beide Bikes unterscheiden sich in den Bremsen, der Federgabel, den Laufrädern und der Schaltgruppe (SLT XT Ausstattung und SL SRAM X0 Ausstattung). Welches der beiden Bikes wäre die bessere Wahl? Welche der beiden Gabeln ist die bessere? Welche Bremse ist von der Bremsleistung her besser? Welches Laufrad besser? Bei der Schaltgruppe bin ich mir auch nicht so ganz sicher, was nun wirklich besser ist. Bisher bin ich komplett XT gefahren, nun stört mich an der XT nur, dass es das große Kettenblatt nur noch mit 42 Zähnen gibt und nicht mehr wie zuvor mit 44 Zähnen.


----------



## Stravio (21. Dezember 2011)

Mike5 schrieb:


> Hi Stravio,
> 
> die Wahl der Gabel ist sicherlich richtig, aber ich hatte z.b. eine Talas mit Schnellspanner in meinem Canyon, in dem Cube Stereo aber mit Steckachse 15mm. Könnte ja also durchaus sein, dass es die SID mit und ohne Steckachse gibt.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,
es ist der Thru Bolt Schnellspanner! Durchmesser 10 mm! Habe mel gegoogelt und dieses Bild gefunden! Denke sorgt auch für etwas mehr Steifigkeit!
Versuch doch mal bei Cube anzurufen ob die dir nicht weiterhelfen können, anbei eine SiD mit 15 mm Steckachse und wenn du bei einen Händler deines vertrauens kaufst denke ich er wird sie dir tauschen


----------



## Stef89 (21. Dezember 2011)

noch 2 Monate dann kommt mein Reaction 29 GTC SL  die SID schaut aus wie als hätte sie keine Steckachse oder was sagt ihr ? 
http://www.cube.eu/29er/reaction-29-gtc-sl/

Lenker werd ich wohl gleich beim Kauf ändern lassen finde den unpassend.
*
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (21. Dezember 2011)

Nein ist Schnellspanner sieht man wenn man über das Bild mit der maus fährt das unten eine kleine öffnung ist also schnellspanner...


----------



## Stef89 (21. Dezember 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Nein ist Schnellspanner sieht man wenn man über das Bild mit der maus fährt das unten eine kleine öffnung ist also schnellspanner...



hm schade so leicht ändern lässt sich das ja leider auch nicht.


----------



## mtblukas (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich sehe kein sooooo tollen vorteile bei einem racebike und 15mm steckachse...


----------



## Stef89 (21. Dezember 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich sehe kein sooooo tollen vorteile bei einem racebike und 15mm steckachse...



ok hab nur mal gelesen das es bei 29" von Vorteil ist wegen des größeren Raddurchmessers.


----------



## mtblukas (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja gut das kann sein...und des Rad sitzt halt perfekt wo es hingehört..


----------



## Mike5 (21. Dezember 2011)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die regen Antworten.

Schade ist es, aber stimmt auch, dass es für ein Carbon HT nicht soo wichtig ist. Wie gesagt, die Steifigkeit fand ich jetzt auch weniger interessant wie die sauberere technische Lösung. Dafür wiegt es ja auch wieder mehr.

Andere Frage: Wie breit ist eigentlich der Duraflite bei den Reactions? Leider kann man so eine doch wichtige Info nicht auf der HP beziehen.

Einer geht noch: Der verbaute Selle Italie X1 ist ja schon eher ein sehr einfacher Sattel.

Da ich vom Fully komme, will ich mir dort etwas Komfort zurückerobern und denke, auf einen Selle Italia Max Flite Gel Flow Sattel zu gehen:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/15416?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]

Ich weiß, Sättel sind sehr subjektiv, aber was fahrt ihr denn so für Sättel?

Mike


----------



## unocz (22. Dezember 2011)

slr carbon am reaction und der neue am 29er wird ein speedneedle marathon.

naja und der lenker ist geschmackssache, gerade aber bei 29er werden die viel verbaut 


ps: ist 700 breit und hat 12°


----------



## Mike5 (22. Dezember 2011)

Wow, 700 für ein Racebike.

Ich hatte Sorge, der würde zu schmal, aber der ist sogar breiter als mein Vector Carbon am Stereo The One (680).

Danke für die Info

Mike


----------



## Stravio (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi unocz.....
ich wünsche dir frohe Weihnachten und bin sehr gespannt auf dein Raven
Denke Bilder kommen doch um mal ein bisschen zu
Bis denne
Nein in den 29ern liegt nicht die Zukunft


----------



## unocz (22. Dezember 2011)

ho stravio, 
dir auch nen frohes fest.......
wie gespannt ich erst bin... neuer lenker und vorbau fürs raven liegt schon parat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stef89 (27. Dezember 2011)

weiß jemand den Liefertermin vom Reaction GTC SL 29 ? man findet Januar oder Februar was ist realistischer ?


----------



## Mike5 (27. Dezember 2011)

...ich würde mich eher auf Mai einstellen.

Ich wollte übrigens eins bestellen, leider sagte mein Händler des Vertrauens, dass es für ihn schon nicht mehr bestellbar ist...

Mike


----------



## Stef89 (27. Dezember 2011)

ich hab schon eines im Oktober bestellt und da wars schon eng.. werd bei meinem Händler mal nachfragen wann es ca. kommt.


----------



## Mo_88 (28. Dezember 2011)

ich habe mein reaction elixir CR auch im oktober 09 bestellt.
hatte es dann mitte feb '10 in meinen haenden.

war aber auch starkes glueck.
denke mal, dass du mit maerz rechnen musst.


----------



## Stravio (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche euch allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr aber nicht mit euren Bikes
Wieso fahren eigentlich alle auf 29er ab.....komisch


----------



## unocz (30. Dezember 2011)

ja guten rutsch euch allen


----------



## Mo_88 (30. Dezember 2011)

den wuensche ich auch auch!
auf ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2012


----------



## Benni24 (4. Januar 2012)

MBka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> anbei mein Reaction
> 
> http://



Was ist das für eine Sattelstütze?

Gruß


----------



## unocz (4. Januar 2012)

sieht wie ne ritchey aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benni24 (4. Januar 2012)

Hier mal mein Reaction RX 2010:





Das war am Bodensee Radmarathon 2011. Bis dahin noch Original.

Hab mir jetzt noch...

Fun Works N-Light Evo Universe Sapim CX-Ray disc 1450g Laufradsatz
Truvativ Vorbau Stylo WorldCup 31.8
Truvativ Stylo World Cup Flatbar 31.8 MTB Lenker 580mm schneeweiß

...bestellt. 

Mal sehen wie die white Optik rüberkommt. Sonst muss ichs halt zurück schicken (wobei die Laufräder 99% bleiben  )







Habt ihr noch Vorschläge? 

Ich dachte noch an ne weiße Sattelstütze, aber möchte eigentlich nicht, dass es zu weiß wird. Deswegen muss ich erstmal schauen, wie das mit dem 
Vorbau/ Lenker wird. Eventuell schwarzer Vorbau, weißer Lenker. Oder halt noch paar rote Elemente. Solltem halt "leichte" Teile sein 

Und noch ne Frage, kann ich diese Bremsscheibe verbauen? (gäbe es auch in schwarz)

http://r2-bike.com/Formula-Bremsscheibe-centerlock-160

Hab ja ne Formula RX. Sollte gehen oder?


Grüße


----------



## Groudon (5. Januar 2012)

Oh - sehr cool.

Mein Reaction wird ja auch bald neu!

Schwarzer Rahmen; weiße Gabel, Sattel, Bremse, Sattelstütze; blaue Klemme, Steuersatz, Schaltauge, Kurbel;

Mal sehen wie das am Ende wirkt. =)


----------



## unocz (5. Januar 2012)

hör auf da noch so viel geld reinzustecken


----------



## Benni24 (5. Januar 2012)

Heute kamen endlich die Laufräder.

Was man leider auf dem Bild nicht richtig sieht, sind die roten Narben (Fun Works N-light Evo)





In den nächsten Tagen kommt dann ein Bild mit dem neuem Vorbau / Lenker, ohne Barends.



> Truvativ Vorbau Stylo WorldCup 31.8
> Truvativ Stylo World Cup Flatbar 31.8 MTB Lenker 580mm schneeweiß



Leider nicht dasselbe weiß.


Grüße


----------



## Benni24 (6. Januar 2012)

Mal ne Frage an Euch:

Könnte das passen? (von der Farbe)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k445/a47344/vorbau-prc-st1.html

Mit weißen Kappen, und dazu nen weißen Lenker?


Gruß


----------



## Groudon (6. Januar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hör auf da noch so viel geld reinzustecken


 
Das sagt meine Freundin auch immer schon. ^^ 

Ist aber auch wieder viel. -.- Aber es ist doch unser Hobby...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MBka (7. Januar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> sieht wie ne ritchey aus


 
Ist eine Ritchey WCS


----------



## Benni24 (7. Januar 2012)

kleines Update:

Sattel & Vorbau sind da  Am Montag kommt noch der Lenker, Griffe und Pedale drann und dann ists bis auf die Sattelstütze fertig 









(mehr Bilder bei meinen Fotos)

Grüße


----------



## unocz (7. Januar 2012)

nicht schlecht und wann montierst du die xtr pedale?











ps.:
schon fast so schick wie meins


----------



## unocz (7. Januar 2012)

ui das seh ich ja jetzt erst, die position der schnellspanner ist nicht dein ernst oder ?


----------



## Benni24 (7. Januar 2012)

Klär mich schnell auf, falls was falsch ist 

*duck*

Gruß


----------



## unocz (7. Januar 2012)

naja der hintere ist in der position nicht geschlossen und der vordere muss nach hinten zeigen.


----------



## Benni24 (7. Januar 2012)

Das sind aerodynamik Experimente 

...ja jetzt seh ich es auch 

Danke für den Hinweis 

Gruß


----------



## unocz (8. Januar 2012)

naja es geht auch um sicherheit.


----------



## bastischaefer (9. Januar 2012)

*FREU* 

Gerade ist meine neue Gabel angekommen! RS Reba RL

Endlich kommt die sackschwere Tora weg

Morgen wird umgebaut und dann gibts aktuelle Bilder. Hier noch mal der Ist-Zustand (bis auf den Flatbar):


----------



## Kammimatze2 (17. Januar 2012)

tach,
ich habe mir am samstag auch ein reaction bestellt. ein pro ´11.
zudem auch gleich noch andere shifter und einen anderen umwerfer. alles xtr.
ich habs in 20" bestellt.denke das ist bei 1,87m ganz ok und ich brauche kein 400er sattelrohr (wie einige hier). ich hatte vorher ein grossman a250.da man aber leider nicht jünger wird(vor allem im kopf),hab ich mich für dieses cc entschieden.
es gab hier eine antwort,wo die viel zu kleine rahmengrösse mit "ich komme aus dem endurobereich" beantwortet wurde....und was müsste dann jmd fahren,der vorher einrad gefahren ist!!??!sicher wählt man kleiner fürs handling und eher grösser für stabilität bei Vmax.aber vielleicht sagt mir auch dann jmd,wozu ich das bei einem cc-bike brauchen sollte.bergab kann man sowieso nicht vollgas geben.(Sitzposition,konstruktion usw.) und fürs bergauf fahren brauch ich kein handling.
ich denke,das man sich durch solche äusserungen nur den fehlkauf schön redet.
wie auch immer.sind schon echt schöne bikes darunter.da wurde sehr viel geld und nerven  reingesteckt.
ich denk mal das ich es ende dieser woche bekomme,wo ich dann auch ein pic poste.
bin mal gespannt wie das abgeht.im gegensatz zu meinem ex 22,5kg rennsessel.

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (17. Januar 2012)

Ich bin selbst 1.85m und habe auch ein 09er Reaction in 20" und ich brauche eine 400er-Stütze. Ich denke, dass du da nicht drum rum kommen wirst, wenn du nicht gerade extrem kurze Beine hast. Meine SL liegt etwa bei 89cm.


----------



## Kammimatze2 (17. Januar 2012)

hey!!!nix gegen meine beine 
vor allem am thread anfang sind teils echt richtige abschussrampen montiert wurden.
is mir eigentlich egal und ich will auch keinen zu nahe treten.genau wie ich,hätte jedes kleine kind reagiert,nachdem es sich das angeschaut hat.
wie gesagt is mir egal.nun wieder zum geschäftlichen 
warum muss die xtr nur so sündhaft teuer sein.?????.......
ist es vielleicht ,weil sie bei dem grössten teil der biker als das beste angesehen wird. quasi wie der ferrari,der als inbegriff fur sportwagen in den köpfen ist.
warum machen sie die nicht einfach billiger????die komponenten würden weggehen wie warme semmeln.und seid ehrlich ihr wollt sie doch auch ....falls ihr sie nicht schon habt,oder ihr habt sram(aber dann sicher xx oder xo)


----------



## andi_tool (17. Januar 2012)

Kammimatze2 schrieb:


> hey!!!nix gegen meine beine
> vor allem am thread anfang sind teils echt richtige abschussrampen montiert wurden.
> is mir eigentlich egal und ich will auch keinen zu nahe treten.genau wie ich,hätte jedes kleine kind reagiert,nachdem es sich das angeschaut hat.
> wie gesagt is mir egal.nun wieder zum geschäftlichen
> ...



XTR? nein - habe ich noch nie gewollt. Und da bin ich jetzt wirklich ganz ehrlich.


----------



## Asko (17. Januar 2012)

XTR ist nunmal ein Luxusartikel, und wenn ein Luxusartikel günstig ist verliert er an Reiz


----------



## Kammimatze2 (17. Januar 2012)

@asko recht haste.
mal was ganz anderes. was habt ihr eigentlich alle für transportmittel am auto fürs bike?ich musste mir bis jetzt noch keine gedanken machen,weil ich mein bike auf mein pick up geschmissen hab und gut wars.nur gibts jetzt auch diesen pick up nicht mehr.
ich tendiere ja ganz stark zum thule ahk-träger.was meint ihr?


----------



## unocz (17. Januar 2012)

klappe bei mir die rückbank um und machs vorderrad raus 
vw polo


----------



## Kammimatze2 (17. Januar 2012)

und wenn du in den urlaub fährst,lässt du stattdessen deine koffer zuhause


----------



## unocz (18. Januar 2012)

naja ich hab das trailparadies praktisch vor der tür. und wenn urlaub mit bike dann wird das natürlich anders organisiert


----------



## Benni24 (19. Januar 2012)

Sodele, jetzt ists erstmal fertig:









Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mo_88 (19. Januar 2012)

ist das das 2010er modell? habe genau das gleiche =)
schoenes bike
vorallem mit dem laufradsatz in weiß!


----------



## Benni24 (19. Januar 2012)

Wenn du das gleiche hast, brauch ich ja nichts mehr dazu schreiben ;-) Aber ja, ist das 2010er RX.


----------



## MBka (20. Januar 2012)

Schön ists


----------



## Asko (22. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand ein 2011er Reaction mit ner Formula RX und kann mir sagen welche Bremsbeläge dort von Werk aus verbaut sind?
Kumpel von mir hat Problem mit seiner singenden RX und laut berichten hier im Forum soll ja teilweise eine andere Bremsscheibe abhilfe schaffen.
Habe eine Shimanoscheibe übrig, die ist allerdings nur für Resinbeläge zugelassen.


----------



## Snoerre (22. Januar 2012)

an der RX sind glaub serienmäßig organische Beläge verbaut. 
Fahre selbst die Formula RX und hatte auch das ständige singen und rattern der Bremsen. Nach umbau auf Shimano XT Scheiben wars weg.


----------



## bigurbi (26. Januar 2012)

Nabend. Weiss jemand was bzgl Liefertermin für das 29er GTC SL? Ursprünglich hieß es Mitte Februar, nun will mich mein Händler tatsächlich auf MAI vertrösten. Da ist ja die Bike-Saison schon wieder halb rum! Meinen die das ernst?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stef89 (26. Januar 2012)

bigurbi schrieb:


> Nabend. Weiss jemand was bzgl Liefertermin für das 29er GTC SL? Ursprünglich hieß es Mitte Februar, nun will mich mein Händler tatsächlich auf MAI vertrösten. Da ist ja die Bike-Saison schon wieder halb rum! Meinen die das ernst?
> 
> Grüße
> Markus



mein Händler meinte heute es könnte jetzt dann jederzeit kommen habe nämlich auch eins bestellt.


----------



## schoeppi (30. Januar 2012)

Wenn einer von Euch ne Sattelstütze übrig hat, ich meine die originale P6 mit dem Cube-Design, daran bin ich sehr interessiert.
Ob Alu oder Carbon ist zweitrangig.
Gesucht wird ein in 31,6er Durchmesser.


----------



## bigurbi (30. Januar 2012)

Stef89 schrieb:


> mein Händler meinte heute es könnte jetzt dann jederzeit kommen habe nämlich auch eins bestellt.



Na super. Einer von uns beiden wird vereimert  Tust mir einen Gefallen, wenn sich was ändert oder dein Rad da ist, kannst mir ne PN schreiben? Danke


----------



## unocz (30. Januar 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Wenn einer von Euch ne Sattelstütze übrig hat, ich meine die originale P6 mit dem Cube-Design, daran bin ich sehr interessiert.
> Ob Alu oder Carbon ist zweitrangig.
> Gesucht wird ein in 31,6er Durchmesser.




http://www.ebay.de/itm/Syntace-P6-c...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35b9117e2c


----------



## schoeppi (31. Januar 2012)

@unocz: danke für den Hinweis. Ich suche aber ein schwarze mit dem weiss-silbernen Dekor.

So wie die:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sattelstutze...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a18bc5088


----------



## Groudon (31. Januar 2012)

Vorgeschmack auf Frühling:


----------



## Asko (31. Januar 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Vorgeschmack auf Frühling:





Hab gestern an nen Crossrad von Cube folgenden Vorbau entdeckt und mich irgendwie verliebt, aber das Teil kostet mal eben 100 Euro 







Der würde sowas von gut ans schwarz anodisierte Reaction passen


----------



## Stravio (2. Februar 2012)

Kammimatze2 schrieb:


> hey!!!nix gegen meine beine
> vor allem am thread anfang sind teils echt richtige abschussrampen montiert wurden.
> is mir eigentlich egal und ich will auch keinen zu nahe treten.genau wie ich,hätte jedes kleine kind reagiert,nachdem es sich das angeschaut hat.
> wie gesagt is mir egal.nun wieder zum geschäftlichen
> ...



Hi....ich nenne sie die Moonraker Fraktion
Lustig ist es wenn dann so einige schreiben das ihr Carbonrahmen hinten am oberen Ende engerissen ist und das könne ja nur bei einer Körpergröße von über 1.8o und nen 18er Rahmen mit ner teilweise 45 Moonrakerstütze am Material liegen
Ob so manche was von Hebelkräfte gehört habenglaube nicht
Ich bin 1.83 habe auch das Pro in 20 und ne 35 von Syntace die P6 mit guter Empfehlung von unocz hier aus diesem Tread
Die ist Top und würd ich dir auch empfehlen


----------



## schurli100 (8. Februar 2012)

hi,

auch wenn ich mich hier jetzt vielleicht als absolut ahnungslosen oute, habe ich doch eine frage. 

ich besitze seit letztem jahr das cube reaction gtc pro, modell 2011, rahmenhöhe 22" (bin 1,86 groß, sehr lange arme und beine, daher kam nur die höhe in frage, alles darunter ist leider no-go).

nach einigen touren merk ich, dass mir die sitzposition zu waagrecht ist, daher würd ich gern den vorbau gegen einen kürzeren austauschen.

verbaut ist der syntace F149, allerdings weiß ich nicht die länge, den gibts ja in allen längen. das rad steht jetzt leider überhaupt nicht griffbereit, daher kann ich die länge auch nicht kontrollieren.

1.) welche länge wird standard-mäßig verbaut?
2.) welchen vorbau kann man empfehlen? ich kenn mich mit denen nämlich nicht wirklich (schlechter sollts halt nicht werden)?
3.) kann ich den vorbau ohne probleme selbst wechseln? reicht dafür ein imbus?
4.) wie lang sollte der vorbau denn sein?  den gibts ja von 60-135mm. oder sollte ich einen mit anderem neigungswinkel nehmen?

die auswahl ist da so groß, dass ich ehrlich keine ahnung habe.

danke vorab für ein bissl hilfe.
lg schurli


----------



## Asko (8. Februar 2012)

1: afaik sind die F149 Vorbauten an den Cubes 100mm lang
2: Das kommt drauf an was du ausgeben willst
3: Das kannst du selber machen. Dafür brauchst im Normalfall nen 4er und nen 5er Inbus. 
4: Wirklich schwer zu beantworten mit den gegeben Informationen. Hast du nen freundlichen Radhändler bei dem du das Bike gekauft hast? Die haben oft viele Vorbauten rumliegen, evtl kannst dir da ja ne Empfehlung holen und günstig was abgreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schurli100 (8. Februar 2012)

danke für die antwort.
wenn ich einen 75er nehm, kostet mir das gleiche modell wie jetzt verbaut 60 euro. damit kann ich leben.

sind 2,5 cm weniger als jetzt. wirklich wissen, ob das dann passt, kann man eh erst nach ein paar fahrten.

wie das ding am besten verbaut wird, hab ich mir auf videos auch schon angesehen. ich denk, mit fingerspitzengefühl wird man das wohl schaffen.


----------



## Mo_88 (8. Februar 2012)

der wechsel des vorbaus ist wirklich kein problem.
solange du keine zwei linke haende hast, sind es nur 4 schrauben, die du loesen und anschließend wieder festziehen musst 

du kannst auch versuchen den vorbau mit der steigung nach oben zu verbauen.
damit ist die waagerechte sitzposition auch nicht mehr so extrem


----------



## schurli100 (9. Februar 2012)

so, konnte doch zum rad. siehe da, der verbaute vorbau ist doch tatsächlich ein 120er!!! gut, da wundert mich gar nichts mehr.
werde den jetzt auf alle fälle auf 90 oder 75 reduzieren. 4,5 cm weniger erscheinen mir dann aber doch schon sehr viel. wird wohl eine spontan-entscheidung. einbau trau ich mir selbst zu. das sollte kein problem sein.


----------



## Groudon (9. Februar 2012)

Naja - vlt solltest du dir erstmal ein paar günstige zum Probieren holen - nicht dass du sonst im Stehen an den Lenker stößt beim Wiegetritt - so ging es mir von 110 aus 90mm. Bin jetzt wieder bei 100mm.


----------



## mr.hill (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo, da mir das Cube Reaction GTC Race von 2010 sehr gut gefällt, mal die Frage hier ins Forum.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob man das noch irgendwo bekommen kann???

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Cube-Mountainbike-Reaction-Race-red-n-black/dp/images/B002PC7B44/ref=dp_image_z_x_0?ie=UTF8&s=sports&img=0&color_name=x"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ame]

Lieben Gruß 

Andreas


----------



## mr.hill (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo, da mir das Cube Reaction GTC Race 2010 in schw/rot sehr gut gefällt hier meine Frage.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob man das noch irgendwo gekommen kann???

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Cube-Mountainbike-Reaction-Race-red-n-black/dp/images/B002PC7B44/ref=dp_image_z_x_0?ie=UTF8&s=sports&img=0&color_name=x"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ame]
MfG 

Andreas


----------



## mr.hill (10. Februar 2012)

Hallo, da mir das Cube Reaction GTC Race 2010 in schw/rot sehr gut gefällt hier meine Frage.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob man das Rad noch irgendwo bekommt??

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Cube-Mountainbike-Reaction-Race-red-n-black/dp/images/B002PC7B44/ref=dp_image_z_x_0?ie=UTF8&s=sports&img=0&color_name=x"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ame]
MfG 

Andreas


----------



## mr.hill (10. Februar 2012)

Sorry für die 3fache Ausführung mein I.E. hat nix angezeigt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Asko (10. Februar 2012)

Wenn du ein älteres Rad suchst macht es Sinn auch dazuzuschreiben welche Größe du brauchst, kein Shop wird mehrere Größen von 2 Jahre alten Bikes rumstehen haben. 

http://www.bikelager-shop.de/Cube-Reaction-GTC-Race-2010-RedNBlack Hier gibts zB 16 Zoll.

Edit: Du kannst natürlich auch einfach auf die Cube Seite gehn, alle Händler in der Umgebung anzeigen lassen und mal durchtelefonieren. Evtl. hast ja Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.hill (10. Februar 2012)

Ok, danke.

18 Zoll brauche ich.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## mi2 (10. Februar 2012)

würd auch immer mal wieder bei ebay guckn.


----------



## Mike5 (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo Reaction-Gemeinde,

seit Anfang des Jahres bin ich auch ein Reaction-Besitzer und habe es noch leicht modifiziert, deswegen ein kleiner Beitrag.

Bei H&S gab es Ende des Jahres ein Cube Reaction GTC Race als Tagesartikel für 1.499. Da habe ich direkt zugeschlagen. Ein paar Details fand ich nicht ganz so prickeld, die habe ich dann getauscht:

Den Lenker habe ich auf ein Syntace Vector Lowride mit 12° Kröpfung und 700m Breite getauscht. Grund: Ich wollte etwas Rise und auch einen breiteren Lenker, außerdem bin ich mit 1.74m zwischen 16" und 18", so simuliere ich mit der 12° Kröpfung einen kürzeren Vorbau.

Die Moosgriffe habe ich gegen die Cube-Gummi-Griffe getauscht, ich mag das Griffgefühl der Moosgriffe nicht.

Die alte XT Bremse gefällt mir allein optisch nicht und auch das, wenn auch nicht eingebremste, Bremsgefühl (vorher hatte ein Stereo The One mit eben der Forumula The One) gefiel mir nicht. Deswegen Tausch auf die Avid Elixir CR, die es gerade günstig gab. Ich hatte auch schon gute Erfahrung mit der Juicy 5 gemacht und auch optisch gefallen mir die CR deutlich besser.

Den Sattel habe ich gegen einen Selle Italia Flite XC Gel Flow getauscht um ein bisschen mehr Komfort zu bekommen.

Die Laufräder (Alex ZX24 Felgen mit DT Swiss Champion Speichen und XT Naben) habe ich gegen ZTR Olympic Felgen mit DT Comp/Rev Speichen und Notatec X-Light Naben getauscht. Der Originalsatz wog 2158g, der Neune nur 1448g, so habe ich unglaubliche 710g am LRS gespart!

Im Gesamten komme ich so auf 10.1kg ohne Pedale, optisch gefällt es mir auch besser. 

Jetzt bin ich nur noch zu geizig mir die wunderschöne Syntace P6 Hiflex Stütze zu gönnen, aber es kommt ja auch noch ein Geburtstag. 

Viele Grüße  - Mike


----------



## wengertflitzer (19. Februar 2012)

Mike5 schrieb:


> Die Laufräder (Alex ZX24 Felgen mit DT Swiss Champion Speichen und XT Naben) habe ich gegen ZTR Olympic Felgen mit DT Comp/Rev Speichen und Notatec X-Light Naben getauscht. Der Originalsatz wog 2158g, der Neune nur 1448g, so habe ich unglaubliche 710g am LRS gespart!



Diesen sackschweren LRS hat es beim Original-Cube-Reaction-GTC niemals gegeben, da ist wohl ne Ladung von Rudis Resterampe billig bei H+S gelandet, und plötzlich wirkt's Radl wie ein Superschnäppchen - bleiveredeltes Carbon! Und wenn ich mir die aktuelle H+S-Liste ansehe, findet da noch immer eine Resteentsorgung statt.

Keep on rollin'


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (19. Februar 2012)

Doch doch, die ZX24er sind da wirklich verbaut.

Siehe hier:
http://www.2011.cuberussia.ru/models-reaction_gtc_race/
(nicht wundern, ist die russische Version der Cube-HP).

Und ganz ehrlich: lieber die ZX24-Felgen als z.B. der Sunringle-XMB-Laufradsatz.
Die funktionieren wenigstens zuverlässig mit den XT-Naben und gehen nicht ständig kaputt, wenn man diversen Erfahrungsberichten glauben darf.


----------



## Mike5 (19. Februar 2012)

Hi,

glaube auch, dass der LRS so verbaut wurde.

Jep, denke auch, dass der wenigstens funktioniert, ist aber wirklich sackschwer. 

Ich dachte, der original LRS würde so 1900g wiegen und habe mit 500g Ersparnis gerechnet. Beim Tausch war ich dann über die 2.158g erfreut, weil ich so mehr gespart habe...

Der neue LRS hat mich gerade mal 299 gekostet, der Alte ist gerade bei der Bucht für 80 weg, so hat mit der Spaß 220 gekosten für 710g = 3.2 g/! 

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wengertflitzer (20. Februar 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Doch doch, die ZX24er sind da wirklich verbaut.
> 
> Siehe hier:
> http://www.2011.cuberussia.ru/models-reaction_gtc_race/
> (nicht wundern, ist die russische Version der Cube-HP).



In Demut ziehe ich meinen Hut..., wo er Recht hat.... Ich hatte allerdings zuvor - mangels Kyrillischkenntnissen - nur die Original-Deutschsprachige Cube-HP angeschaut, und da hatte ich keine Bilder/Texte mit dieser Aussage entdeckt gehabt. Rudi spricht russki?

Was bleibt: Blei bleibt Blei, und das zieht auch Carbon unter's Wasser. Und 3 g/Eu ist immer noch teurer als morgens 'ne "deftige Schüssel voll" 

Keep on rollin'!


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (21. Februar 2012)

Ich kann auch kein russisch, aber die Sortierung der Schaltflächen ist ja identisch mit der deutschen Seite.

Hab einfach solange rumgeklickt, bis da viele schöne Elites, Reactions und LTDs zu sehen waren.


----------



## Stravio (1. März 2012)

mr.hill schrieb:


> Sorry für die 3fache Ausführung mein I.E. hat nix angezeigt.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


Ja ja..... shit Windoof halt


----------



## Stravio (1. März 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Doch doch, die ZX24er sind da wirklich verbaut.
> 
> Siehe hier:
> http://www.2011.cuberussia.ru/models-reaction_gtc_race/
> ...



Wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wäre
Es gibt auch Biker die diesen LFR zu schätzen wissen und all die mit nem Dampfstrahler oder ähnliches sich das Fett rausgepustet haben..ich lach mich tot
Zudem gibt es auch Biker die nicht zu den leichtesten gehören und eines muss ich sagen....die sind sau stabil und unverwüstlich wenn man halt Ahnung von der Materie hat


----------



## Stravio (1. März 2012)

Ach ja eines habe ich noch vergessen....wow die Russen verkaufen MTBs ich dachte die lassen hier nur klauen und packen sie in Anhänger und vefrachten sie nach Russland


----------



## Groudon (2. März 2012)

So Leute, mein Rahmen geht heute zum pulvern, die Teile zum eloxieren und in 2 Wochen müsste das Rad dann stehen. Ich bin gespannt wie ihr's findet.


----------



## schlendrianNRW (7. März 2012)

Guten Abend... 
mal zwei Zwischenfragen  
ich baue mir gerade mein erstes komplett selber zusammengestellte Hardtail auf. Dafür habe ich mich für einen 2011er Reaction-Rahmen in 18" entschieden. Als Gabel werde ich wohl eine Rock Shox Reba 100mm einbauen....
erste frage - passen zur rahmengeometrie auch 120mm federweg? oder lässt sich die Mühle dann nicht mehr die berge hochkurbeln?
zweite frage - ich habe ein gutes Angebot für eine Gabel - die hat allerdings einen schafft von gerade mal 170mm. habe ich nur das Gefühl, oder ist das schon zu kurz? 

danke!!! wenns fertig ist, gibt's natürlich auch Bilder!!
seb


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (7. März 2012)

Dein Rahmen müsste ein 105 mm Steuerrohr haben.
Bleiben 65 mm, das ist ziemlich knapp.

Wenn du einen nicht so hoch bauenden Steuersatz und nur einen schmalen Spacer hast, müsste es hinkommen.

Aber ich würde die Gabel nicht kaufen, wenn ich mir nicht 100% sicher wär.


----------



## schlendrianNRW (7. März 2012)

40mm vorbau... Steuersatz muss ich nachmessen


----------



## pero38 (11. März 2012)

Habe mein LTD RACE in Rente geschickt wird als Rollentrainer benutz, habe mir einen neuen REACTION TEAM 2011 Rahmen als Trainingsbike aufgebaut !









[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlendrianNRW (12. März 2012)

Rahmen da! Cube Reaction Team 2011
Gabel da! Rock Shox Reba Race 100mm
Im Keller: Formula The One, XT-Schaltung, Kurbel.... usw.

Jetzt wird gebastelt!!!!! 


Nur vor der Zugverlegung und dem Einstellen der Schaltung graut es mir 


Fotos folgen!!


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (12. März 2012)

schlendrianNRW schrieb:


> Nur vor der Zugverlegung und dem Einstellen der Schaltung graut es mir


Gerade das find ich nun wieder am einfachsten. 

Ich hätte da eher weniger Lust auf Kurbel einbauen, Gabel einbauen (Konus aufschlagen und Kralle einschlagen ohne Spezialwerkzeug ), Bremse anbauen (Leitung kürzen, entlüften ) und solchem Kram.


----------



## schlendrianNRW (12. März 2012)

konus und kralle habe ich im radladen gegen eine spende in die kaffeekasse machen lassen ;-)

gibt es im netz gute anleitungen zur kabelverlegung? habe mir nur den 
workshop von der "bike" angeschaut...

oder hat jemand fotos wie die züge bzw. die außenhüllen beim original 2011er reaction verlegt sind?


----------



## Groudon (12. März 2012)

Mein Rahmen ist nun immer noch nicht da. Aber das Cube da oben sieht auch heiß aus.


----------



## schlendrianNRW (13. März 2012)

tätääää


----------



## Ensi (13. März 2012)

nicht Schlecht 

Aber was ist das für ein Draht-Verhau über dem Umwerfer?


----------



## schlendrianNRW (13. März 2012)

Ensi schrieb:


> Aber was ist das für ein Draht-Verhau über dem Umwerfer?



daran wird es angebunden wenn es wieder auf die nächste ausfahrt wartet 

ich habe gestern die schaltung eingestellt - das sind die überreste - die kommen nach dem nachjustieren weg 

11.4 kg ... ich hoffe es speckt noch etwas ab wenn ich es genug durch den wald scheuche!!


----------



## Strucki (23. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde auch bald Besitzer eines Cube Reaction sein. Steige von einem Scott Aspect 50 um, ist also schon ein kleiner Quantensprung.

Hier schonmal ein paar Daten:

Cube Reaction Midseason 2011

Rahmen HPA 7005 Advanced Hydroform Tripple Butted
Gabel Rock Shox Reba RL, PopLoc, 100mm, Farbe weiß
Naben Shimano XT
Felgen Alex Rim EM24D
Kurbel Shimano XT schwarz
 Kette Shimano CN-HG93 10-Speed
Umwerfer Shimano XT
Schaltwerk Shimano XT Shadow 10-Speed
Steuersatz FSA Orbit Z
Pedale -
Reifen Schwalbe Rapid Rob Active Line 2,25"
Schalthebel Shimano SLX 10-Speed
Bremshebel Shimano Deore XT K-M7851
Bremsen Shimano Deore XT K-M7851, 180mm Vorne / Hinten 160mm
Sattel Scape Active 5
Lenker Easton EA30 Oversized 31,8mm
Vorbau Easton EA30 Oversized
Farbe black/white/grey

Preislich liege ich so ca. 100,-  über einem 2012er Ltd CC.
Das wäre die Alternative gewesen, war mir aber zu unsportlich und einige der o.g. Komponenten können ja im Laufe der Zeit noch getauscht werden.


----------



## Ensi (23. März 2012)

Das deine Wahl auf das Reaction gefallen ist, ist top 
Das Reaction ist um Welten besser als das LTD... Allein des Rahmens wegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strucki (23. März 2012)

Danke, wenn ich das richtig sehe (bin noch Neuling), besteht dann noch Verbesserungspotential bei Sattel, Sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau...


----------



## MPK (23. März 2012)

@pero38

was ist das für ein LRS?


----------



## Asko (23. März 2012)

Mein Reaction is nun seit 2 Wochen im Einsatz und ich bin immernoch hellauf begeistert von dem Hobel 
Hätte nie gedacht das der Unterschied zu meinen alten AIM so riesig ist.
Macht einfach nur riesig Spass, sowohl Bergauf als auch Bergab.

Hab nur die Reifen mittlerweile noch gegen Conti X-King 2.2 Racesport mit Latexschläuchen getauscht:


----------



## Benni24 (23. März 2012)

Fahre seit 1,5 Jahren das Reaction RX 2010





Grüße


----------



## Ensi (23. März 2012)

Strucki schrieb:


> Danke, wenn ich das richtig sehe (bin noch Neuling), besteht dann noch Verbesserungspotential bei Sattel, Sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau...



Lenker und Vorbau muss nicht, muss dir nur vom Fahrgefühl her passen. Laufräder und Gabel wären mir persönlich wichtiger 


hier mal mein Reaction Rx 2010 in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe:


----------



## Groudon (25. März 2012)

Endlich fertig:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snoerre (25. März 2012)




----------



## schlendrianNRW (27. März 2012)

Hier ist nochmal mein cube-reaction-mix


----------



## Kruemelmonster (27. März 2012)

Schönes Bike, aber warum ist die Leitung der vorderen Bremse so ungünstig verlegt? Sieht aus, als würde sie an den Rohren schleifen.


----------



## schlendrianNRW (27. März 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, aber warum ist die Leitung der vorderen Bremse so ungünstig verlegt? Sieht aus, als würde sie an den Rohren schleifen.



ne, tut sie nicht


----------



## unocz (28. März 2012)

trotzdem sollte man sie innen verlegen


----------



## chris-sxe (28. März 2012)

ich verkaufe ein reaction gtc pro carbonrahmen auf der ebay seite (Flohmarkt), falls einer interesse hast


----------



## pero38 (29. März 2012)

MPK schrieb:


> @pero38
> 
> was ist das für ein LRS?



Hallo MPK 
Ist vom Laufradbauer user.Runterfahrer/ www.Speerlaufraeder.de
Kein Fertigsatz sondern aufgebaut DT-Swiss EX500 Hope Pro II EVO sapim CX-Ray sapim alunippel Kann nur sagen TOP aufgebauter LRS bis jetzt unverwüstlich!


----------



## MPK (30. März 2012)

pero38 schrieb:


> Hallo MPK
> Ist vom Laufradbauer user.Runterfahrer/ www.Speerlaufraeder.de
> Kein Fertigsatz sondern aufgebaut DT-Swiss EX500 Hope Pro II EVO sapim CX-Ray sapim alunippel Kann nur sagen TOP aufgebauter LRS bis jetzt unverwüstlich!



Danke Dir für die Info 

Ein schönes WE wünsche ich.


----------



## Deleted234438 (4. April 2012)

Bin kurz davor, ein Cube Reaction zu kaufen, bin aber absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet Mountainbike, habe jetzt dieses Angebot gefunden: 

http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...Team-2011/~kid558/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2891.htm

Zuschlagen?


----------



## Asko (4. April 2012)

Hey, mein Kumpel fährt das selbe 2011er Reaction.

Du musst im schlimmsten Fall nochmal 50 einrechnen für neue Bremsscheiben.
Die Formula RX Bremse mit den einteiligen Bremsscheiben macht bei sehr vielen Leuten ziemlichen Krach.

Die Laufräder (Sunringle Ryde) haben hier im Forum auchnicht den besten Ruf, aber bei meinen Kumpel laufen sie bisher super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (5. April 2012)

Hallo Jenka,

ich habe genau das Modell im Dez. 2010 gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Die Formula RX ist ziemlich nervig. Macht dauernd Krach, schleift sehr häufig und rubbelt beim Bremsen. Ist also sehr pflegeintensiv. Nach einem kurzen Ausflug zu einer Formula R1 bin ich jetzt bei einer Magura Louise Carbon gelandet und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Über die Sunringle-Laufräder hört man sehr viel schlechtes. Bei mir halten Sie bisher sehr gut. Aber da kommt es sicherlich darauf an, was man damit macht. Ich springe fast gar nicht, und normale Trails stecken die schon klaglos weg.

Gruß

Andreas

P.S. - ich habe 2010 für das Bike nur Euro 1350,00 bezahlt...


----------



## Groudon (6. April 2012)

Nochmal ein Nachtrag zu meinem Rad: Gewicht inkl. 1 Flaschenhalter, Tacho, bissl Dreck + Pulsuhr: 10.10kg


----------



## Deleted 133688 (9. April 2012)

Wer für die neue Saison noch was sucht.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290696355901

Abzugeben wegen Umstieg auf 29". Kaufdatum Sep.2011. Ca. 1000km gefahren.


----------



## jengo78 (9. April 2012)

Ein wenig den Würfel optiimiert
Sattelstütze und Vorbau!Nun sitze ich etwas kompakter aber nun find ich es richtig geil zu fahren.


----------



## Asko (5. Mai 2012)

Was habt ihr denn gegen die klappernde Bremsleitung am Oberrohr gemacht?

Mein Kumpel hat einfach 2 Kabelbinder ums Oberrohr gemacht aber mir gefällt das garnicht...

Die Teile sehen mir zu windig aus. Denke ich würe das obere Plastikteil recht schnell verlieren.

Bei denen befürchte ich das es immernoch klappert.

Die hier sehen schon besser aus, hat die jemand dran? Reicht da eins?
Von Jagwire oder von YPK gibts ähnliche...

Die würden mir sogar noch besser gefallen da recht klein.

Jemand nen Tipp welche lange gut kleben?


----------



## unocz (5. Mai 2012)

ich hab nen streifen tesa genommen, der hält jetzt seit 3 jahren


----------



## Gotwald1 (5. Mai 2012)

ich weis ja nicht wie es Euch so geht, aber die FORMULA Bremse an der Hinterachse treibt mich in den Wahnsinn.....die funktioniert seit dem ersten Tag nicht. Klappert, Quietscht, streift, klingelt......und das ist nicht in den Griff zu kriegen........
Wenns so weiter geht schmeiss ich das Teil runter und häng mir ne Schimano drauf


----------



## Ensi (5. Mai 2012)

Andere Beläge und/oder die zweiteilige Shimano Scheibe (sm-rt76) schaffen abhilfe


----------



## andi_tool (5. Mai 2012)

Das mit den Scheiben bei den Formulas ist normal.

Soll mit den zweiteiligen XT-Scheiben und den neuen zweiteiligen Formula-Scheiben besser sein. 

Ich habe gleich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und eine Magura Louise Carbon montiert. Jetzt ist Ruhe am Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gotwald1 (6. Mai 2012)

ich habe auch das gefühl das es bei mir über kurz oder lang bei Shimano oder magura enden wird........

schade eigentlich denn das Bike ist an und für sich von der grundausstattung O.K. nur der eine punkt mit der bremse.....die sollen 100 euronen mehr verlangen und gleich was ordentliches raufschrauben......


----------



## Ensi (6. Mai 2012)

Ich muss hier jetzt mal die Formula verteidigen, hab sie an 3 Bikes ( 1x Rx, 2x the One) und bisher nie Probleme. Das quietschen der Rx hab ich mit anderen Belägen in den griff bekommen. Hatte auch eine Woche lang die Xt-2012 bremse dran und bin zu Formula zurück, da die Bremskraft bei geringerer fingerkraft einfach besser ist.
Als Mechaniker verfluche ich die formulas zwar manchmal beim einstellen, aber wenn se eingestellt sind, sind die Dinger ne Wucht.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groudon (6. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte für mich und mein Reaction auch längere nach einer weißen The One geliebäugelt - aber meine Marta macht ihren Dienst eigentlich auch nicht verkehrt. Ist auch mit den richtigen Belägen und Scheiben gut standfest und das bei 160/140 bei mir mit aktuell noch zuvielen 86kg.


----------



## SF49ers (7. Mai 2012)

Ensi schrieb:


> Ich muss hier jetzt mal die Formula verteidigen, hab sie an 3 Bikes ( 1x Rx, 2x the One) und bisher nie Probleme. Das quietschen der Rx hab ich mit anderen Belägen in den griff bekommen.


 
Darf man mal fragen welche Bremsbeläge Du eingebaut hast ? 

Habe bei mir das Quietschen einigermaßen in den Griff bekommen, in dem ich den Klemmmechanismus des Schnellspanners auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Bremsscheibe montiert habe und etwas davon auf die Rückseite geschmiert habe http://www.liqui-moly.de/liquimoly/produktdb.nsf/id/de_3078.html?Opendocument&land=DE .

Was mich allerdings noch etwas wundert ist, dass die hintere Bremsscheibe so quietsch, obwohl sie mit 160mm kleiner ist als am Vorderrad (180mm). Hätte es eher anders herum erwartet. Scheinbar verwindet sich der Hinterbau beim Fahren doch recht stark. Wenn ich das Bike aufgebockt habe und das Hinterrad auf Umdrehung bringe, dann quietscht da gar nichts mehr.

Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## Ensi (7. Mai 2012)

Ich meine ich hab die Original Organischen Formula mit der Kupferplatte hinten dran. Damit war zumindest bei mir ruhe...


----------



## SF49ers (8. Mai 2012)

@Ensi
Bei mir sind auch noch die Original-Beläge vorhanden. Quietscht dennoch ein wenig. Werde demnächst einmal die Beläge von Swissstop ausprobieren. 

Ist billiger als sich neue Bremsscheiben zu zulegen (ausgenommen Shimano XT-Scheiben). Die neuen zweiteiligen Formula-Scheiben sind schon arg teuer. Für ein Stück durchlöchertes Metall ziemlich heftig 

Etwas gutes kann man dennoch dem quietschen abgewinnen. Man spart sich die Klingel, wenn mal wieder jemand im Weg steht 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuke2 (8. Mai 2012)

meine hintere 160mm RX (2012 )macht seit Sonntag ganz ecklige Knack und Ratter Geräusche. Das fing an als Sie auf der Abfahrt richtig Arbeiten musste.
Somit ist die zweiteilige Scheibe auch nicht gut.

gruß Björn


----------



## rocklion (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab mir gestern ein CUBE Reaction Race 2012 gekauft beim Fahrradhändler, bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden 
Hatte mir erst ein Radon ZR Race 7.0 bestellt, es aber dann doch noch storniert.
Hatte irgendwie ein schlechtes Gefühl beim Radon ZR Race 7.0.

Gruss
lion


----------



## Asko (19. Mai 2012)

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung heraus denke ich du wirst sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad sein! 

Das ZR Race 7 wäre bei mir auch die Alternative gewesen, bin aber echt froh das Reaction genommen zu haben.
Hab mich sofort wohl gefühlt drauf, wie für mich gebaut das 18"


----------



## Benni24 (19. Mai 2012)

Sers,

@Asko

Ich benütze die Jagwire Bremsleitungshalterung mit C-Clip aus Aluminium, und kein klappern mehr.


Ach und hier mein Bike nochmal mit Matchmaker und neuen Griffen.





Gruß


----------



## Nuke2 (20. Mai 2012)

welche matchmaker hast du benutzt?

gruß Björn


----------



## Benni24 (20. Mai 2012)

Schau mal hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=544570&page=2

da hab ich alles detailliert gepostet.


Gruß


----------



## tubu (2. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin seit gestern auch Besitzer eines Reaction Race 2012. Am Nachmittag beim Fahrradhändler abgeholt und direkt eine Runde gefahren. Leider musste ich dann vor dem Regen flüchten. 

Hatte zuerst ein Ghost in der engeren Auswahl gehabt, aber der Händler hat mich dann doch zu dem Cube überredet und nach einer Probefahrt (Ghost und Cube) ist dann die Entscheidung zu Gunsten des Cubes gefallen. Und natürlich der Thread hier, den ich fast ganz durchgelesen habe. 

Nach der kurzen Runde muss ich sagen, das ich die Entscheidung nicht bereue. Ich bin begeistert. Fotos folgen von dem Bike.

Gruß aus München
Thomas


----------



## rocklion (2. Juni 2012)

tubu schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich bin seit gestern auch Besitzer eines Reaction Race 2012. Am Nachmittag beim Fahrradhändler abgeholt und direkt eine Runde gefahren. Leider musste ich dann vor dem Regen flüchten.
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas,

hast Du weiße oder schwarze Barends? Auf der Internetseite hat das Rad schwarze Barends und silberne Kurbel. Meins hat weiße Barends und schwarze Kurbeln. Will mir die schwarzen Barends kaufen, da die weißen optisch überhaupt nicht dazu passen.

Grüße
Lion


----------



## schland (2. Juni 2012)

Hey Rocklion,

ich bin au der Suche nach diesen roten Stöpseln die in den weissen vorne drin stecken. Wenn die loswerden möchtest...


----------



## rocklion (2. Juni 2012)

schland schrieb:


> Hey Rocklion,
> 
> ich bin au der Suche nach diesen roten Stöpseln die in den weissen vorne drin stecken. Wenn die loswerden möchtest...



Heya Schland,

erst muss ich mir die schwarzen Barends bestellen, dann kannst Du mir gerne die weißen Barends abkaufen.  Stöpsel alleine nicht...
Aber vielleicht behalte ich die roten Stopsel, weil das rad einpaar rote Akzente hat. Mal kucken!

Grüße
Lion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luc4 (4. Juni 2012)

Heute die wenigen Sonnenstunden genutzt:


----------



## firefox78 (4. Juni 2012)

Hi Björn, 



Nuke2 schrieb:


> meine hintere 160mm RX (2012 )macht seit Sonntag ganz ecklige Knack und Ratter Geräusche. Das fing an als Sie auf der Abfahrt richtig Arbeiten musste.
> Somit ist die zweiteilige Scheibe auch nicht gut.
> 
> gruß Björn



das hat meine, ohne 2teilige auch am letzen Mai Wochenende gemacht. Da durfte sie mal zeigen was sie so stopt. Ich habe dann festgestellt, dass die Beläge hinten SPIEGELGLATT waren. Nachdem ich die mühselig mit einem Leathermann wieder angerauht hatte und das glasiege weg war lief sie wieder ruhig.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## andi_tool (4. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne das von der RX und der R1 die ich hatte. 

Meine Maguras machen da keinerlei Probleme ...



firefox78 schrieb:


> Hi Björn,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Groudon (6. Juni 2012)




----------



## Reaction_Pro_1 (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

habe mein Cube nun fast 2 Jahre und mit der Bremse die Schnauze voll. Formula RX, vorne 180, hinten 160mm.
Alles was es an Geräuschen gibt, gibt sie wieder. 

Nun suche ich ein Ersatzmodell welches ich direkt und komplett wechseln kann ohne Leitungen kürzen zu müssen.
Preislich sollten 200 reichen für meine Ansprüche.

Da ich nun nicht der Guru in Sachen Bremsen bin brauche ich mal bitte euere Hilfe. 
Welches Modell könnte Problemlos passen bzw. taugt auch nichts. 
Nummer 1
Nummer 2
Nummer 3 oder
Nummer 4

Kann ich auch ein Set mit 180/180mm nehmen und welche macht die wenigsten Geräusche bei guter Bremsleistung? 

Danke für eine paar Fachkundige Aussagen. 

Grüße
Tommi



FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Groudon (10. Juni 2012)

Wenn, dann die Avid Elixir oder die Magura Louise. Die anderen beiden Bremsen dienen für richtig heftige Aktion nicht soviel Reserven und sind eher ein Rückschritt in Hinsicht auf deine Formula RX als eine weiterentwicklung.

Diese hier hat umso mehr Reserven: Formula The One. Scheiben müsstest du ja noch haben und bei der Bremse musst du schon viele hm auf einmal bergab vernichten, damit sie in die Knie geht.

Mit der Louise BAT bekommst du für kleines Geld sogar eine sehr sehr gute Bremse. Zwar ist sie etwas in die Jahre gekommen, jedoch jeden Cent wert! Und hier sogar mit Scheiben und allem!

Zu guter letzt hast du hier nochmal die aktuelle Magura MT4 weiß und einmal in schwarz. 


Alle 4 Bremsen liegen in deinem Preisbudget und werden dein Rad auf jeden Fall aufwerten.


----------



## Reaction_Pro_1 (10. Juni 2012)

Super Antwort! Danke 

Grüße
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## andi_tool (10. Juni 2012)

Magura Louise Carbon - fahre ich seit einem halben Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden damit.



Groudon schrieb:


> Wenn, dann die Avid Elixir oder die Magura Louise. Die anderen beiden Bremsen dienen für richtig heftige Aktion nicht soviel Reserven und sind eher ein Rückschritt in Hinsicht auf deine Formula RX als eine weiterentwicklung.
> 
> Diese hier hat umso mehr Reserven: Formula The One. Scheiben müsstest du ja noch haben und bei der Bremse musst du schon viele hm auf einmal bergab vernichten, damit sie in die Knie geht.
> 
> ...


----------



## MangoAndreas (12. Juni 2012)

Mahlzeit,

vor zwei Jahren habe ich mein erstes MTB gekauft. Ausschlaggebend für den MTB-Kauf war, dass ich Spaß daran gefunden habe, mit meinem Stahl-Reiserad über die Waldwege (auch die schlechten und holperigen) zu fahren -  und zwar aus Gewohnheit immer mit Maximaldruck in den Reifen. Das war mir zu holperig und ich wollte einen möglichst großen Unterschied haben. Es wurde dann das AMS (100) Pro. Der Grund für dieses Rad war, dass mich zuvor im Mallorca-Urlaub auf einem gemieteten AMS 125 sehr wohl gefühlt habe.

Es hat sich aber herausgestellt, dass ich die meiste Zeit mit blockierter Federung fahre (also sehr hart, komplett blockiert geht nicht). Und deswegen will ich nun Hardtail fahren  und dabei die Vorteile des geringeren Gewichts nutzen. Außerdem plane ich kleinere Mehrtagestouren, sodass der Rahmen die Möglichkeit haben muss, einen Gepäckträger zu montieren. Weil ich mit Cube zufrieden bin, soll es wieder eines werden. Das leichteste Hardtail mit Gepäckträger-Anbaumöglichkeit ist das *Reaction Race*, das ich gestern bestellt habe.

Meine Frage ist nun: Sind die Bremsen - _Shimano XT K-M7851_ - leise? Ich habe nicht die geringste Lust auf Schleif- oder sonstige Geräusche.

Am AMS habe ich übrigens die mechanisch betätigten Avid BB7. Die packen heftig zu und sind sehr gut leise zu bekommen. Deswegen sind sie auch am Access WLS meiner Freundin und an unseren beiden Liegerädern.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReactionGTC (12. Juni 2012)

Hab den Vorgänger der XT-Bremse an meinem Reaction GTC Race und bin völlig zufrieden.
Die neue XT hat nen super Druckpunkt.
Gepäckträger ist aber bis zum Reaction SLT möglich.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## andi_tool (12. Juni 2012)

tja - ein Bekannter von mir fährt ein Scott Fully mit Shimano XT-Scheibenbremse.

Bisher war's richtig schön leise, seit einiger Zeit könnte er sich aber die Klingel am Bike sparen. Die Bremse ist zur Zeit nerviger, als meine beiden Formulas (RX und R1) je waren. 

Er ist aber noch nicht dahintergekommen, woran es liegt.


----------



## Soulfoodee (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo, bin seit einer Woche nun auch Besitzer eines Cube Reaction 29 GTC Pro

Und nun doch etwas verunsichert was den Rahmen angeht.

Ein Bekannter, der mit dem Werkstoff Carbon arbeitet meinte er würde sich nie ein MTB aus Carbon kaufen.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den CUBE GTC Carbonrahmen.

Darf ich den nicht in die Sonne stellen?
wie gefährlich sind Steinschläge?
Radträger mit Klemmen scheiden wohl aus denk ich?
Schädigungen sind schlecht bemerkbar, bzw. sollte der Rahmen mal einen Schlag bekommen oder irgendwie auf eine Kante fallen; muss ich ihn dann gleich prüfen lasse?
Gibt es bereits jemanden der Probleme mit diesem Rahmen hatte?
Ist das GTC Carbon stabiler (bedeutet ja wohl Grand Tourismo Carbon)?

Also viele Fragen die im Gegensatz zum Werkstoff Alu oder Stahl das ganze Handling etwas komplizierter machen. Will ja damit fahren und nicht ewig drauf aufpassen.

Ja ich weiß, hätt mich auch vor dem kauf besser informieren könne, aber der Händler sah null Probleme mit Carbon.

Also wie seht ihr das ganze?

Freu mich auf eure Meinungen.

Soulfoodee


----------



## Groudon (22. Juni 2012)

Denkt du ernsthaft, dass Cube ein Rad verkauft, was nicht hält.  

Carbon ist in den letzten Jahres ein sehr gutes Rahmenmaterial geworden. Natürlich kann es bei Stürzen zu inneren Verletzungen kommen, doch grade die GTC Rahmen sind wohl nicht so extrem auf Gewicht getrimmt. Da ist also mehr "Fleisch" um das auszuhalten. 

Passieren kann immer was - egal ob Alu oder Carbon. Ein 1400gr Alurahmen kann dir genauso gut kaputt gehen, da er auf das extremste an Gewicht reduziert ist.


----------



## Soulfoodee (23. Juni 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Denkt du ernsthaft, dass Cube ein Rad verkauft, was nicht hält.
> 
> Carbon ist in den letzten Jahres ein sehr gutes Rahmenmaterial geworden. Natürlich kann es bei Stürzen zu inneren Verletzungen kommen, doch grade die GTC Rahmen sind wohl nicht so extrem auf Gewicht getrimmt. Da ist also mehr "Fleisch" um das auszuhalten.
> 
> Passieren kann immer was - egal ob Alu oder Carbon. Ein 1400gr Alurahmen kann dir genauso gut kaputt gehen, da er auf das extremste an Gewicht reduziert ist.



Ja, das hast du sicher recht.

 Mich würden nur mal die Erfahrungen derer interessieren die diese Rahmen schon länger fahren.
Wie gesagt sehe die Problematik für mich dann auch eher im Alltagsbetrieb.
Zb. Rad steht vor der Hütte, irgendjemand wirfts um ohne das man das mitbekommt, is dann halt schwierig nen Schaden zu bemerken denk ich.

Oder Rückfahrt mit Zug vom Transalp, da weisst auch ned so recht was alles passiert. oder meinst du sowas muss das Rad abkönnen?


----------



## unocz (23. Juni 2012)

sowas muss ein rad abkönnen. wiegesagt son carbonrahmen heutzutage, halt einiges mehr aus als ein  alurahmen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (23. Juni 2012)

Und macht mir mit dem zug keine Angst. Meine Gute und Ich fahren dieses Sommer mit dem Zug nach Österreich. ^^ Wird zwar das Rad mit "Puff"-Folie (^^) eingepackt, doch da sollte nicht allzuviel passieren!


----------



## Optimizer (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.... Ich baue gerade ein Reaction Pro HPA auf und hab Probleme beim Verlegen der hinteren Bremsleitung. An der vorderen Führung am Oberrohr sitzt die Bremsleitung recht gut. An der hinteren Führung "labbelt" sie allerdings mit viel Spiel herum. Gibt es da irgendwie ne Hülse oder sowas, sodass die Leitung fest sitzt? Sollte die Bremsleitung mit nem klebbaren Zughalter an Oberrohrmitte nochmals befestigt werden?

Danke schonmal
Der Optimizer


----------



## Asko (24. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mir sowas reingeklebt. 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ngsbefestigung-Kunststoff-zum-Aufkleben-.html

Hält bisher super, habs aber auch erst seit nen guten Monat drauf.


----------



## unocz (24. Juni 2012)

hallo opti


----------



## Optimizer (25. Juni 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hallo opti



Hi Unocz!

So nen geklebten Halter hab ich da. Der soll auf jeden Fall mittig ans Oberrohr. Aber ich brauch noch ne Lösung für den hinteren Halter. Auf dem Bild hier sieht man so ne Art Hülse :


----------



## Groudon (25. Juni 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hi Unocz!
> 
> So nen geklebten Halter hab ich da. Der soll auf jeden Fall mittig ans Oberrohr. Aber ich brauch noch ne Lösung für den hinteren Halter. Auf dem Bild hier sieht man so ne Art Hülse :


 

Ich hab die Hülsen beim netten Fragen bei meinem Händler bekommen. Gibste dem 2-3 in die Kaffeekasse und damit hat sich das!


----------



## Kruemelmonster (25. Juni 2012)

Die Hülsen gibts von Jagwire.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...gwire-Fuehrung-fuer-Bremsleitung-schwarz.html


----------



## Optimizer (25. Juni 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> Die Hülsen gibts von Jagwire.
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...gwire-Fuehrung-fuer-Bremsleitung-schwarz.html



Danke schön!


----------



## MangoAndreas (25. Juni 2012)

Mahlzeit!

hier mein neues Spielzeug!



Es handelt sich um ein Reaction Race, dass ich mit einem RFR/Cube-Sattel ausgestattet habe (leichter als der Selle Italia), dazu XT-Pedale, eine Lezyne-Pumpe, die wasserdichte Werkzeugtasche Ortlieb Micro, das Rücklicht ist das helle Lunar R2. Dazu auf dem Rahmen die Topak Tribag für den Fotoapparat. Und - für mich unverichtbar, wenn auch recht schwer - Ergon-Griffe.

Die Laufräder sind inzwischen welchen mit DT-Naben und Notubes-Felgen und Magurascheiben gewichen. Die Reifen sind Fat Albert.

Alles in allem wiegt die Kiste nun 12,5 Kilo.

Gekauft habe ich das Rad übrigens - wie mein erstes Cube, ein AMS - bei Fun-Corner. Der Grund dafür war neben einem ordentlichen Preis der gute Service. Für das AMS habe ich zwei Mal Kleinteile benötigt, die ich von Fun Corner superschnell und kostenlos bekommen habe.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Benni24 (27. Juni 2012)

Hi,

welche der beiden Varianten findet Ihr von der Optik her besser? Kann mich nicht entscheiden 

Aktuell hab ich:





Ich überlege mir ob ich die Felgendecals entferne und auf die XKing wechsle. Hab das ganze mal Photoshopmäßig bearbeitet 





Außerdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken die schwarzen Speichen gegen weiße auszutauschen, was meint Ihr? 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MBka (27. Juni 2012)

Hi Benni, mach das...
Schaut meiner Meinung nach besser aus

Gruß


----------



## MangoAndreas (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo Benni24,



Benni24 schrieb:


> welche der beiden Varianten findet Ihr von der Optik her besser? Kann mich nicht entscheiden


Die Reifen mit den weißen Linien gehen gar nicht. Fahr die runter und kauf andere. XKing sind relativ leicht, aber ich habs gestern bei der Fahrt mit einem Kumpel im nassen Wald gemerkt, die haben viel weniger Grip als die Fat Albert an meinem Reaction.



Benni24 schrieb:


> Außerdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken die schwarzen Speichen gegen weiße auszutauschen, was meint Ihr?



Das würd ich lassen, auch weil es viel Aufwand ist. Was sind denn das für Laufräder, wie schwer sind die?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Groudon (28. Juni 2012)

Der X-King ist ja auch nicht das Pendant zum Fat Albert.  Dafür ist der Mountain King gedacht (super Reifen!). 

Den X-King kannst du eher zum Nobby-Nic oder Rocket Ron einordnen.


----------



## Benni24 (28. Juni 2012)

MangoAndreas schrieb:


> Das würd ich lassen, auch weil es viel Aufwand ist. Was sind denn das für Laufräder, wie schwer sind die?
> 
> Grüße
> Andreas



Hi, die Laufräder sind von Funworks, 1490g.

Okay, danke erstmal für eure Meinung. Welcher Reifen es wird muss ich wohl mal schauen, aber das es einer ohne weiße Streifen ist, ist sicher 

Bleibt die Frage mit den Felgendecals.

Gruß


----------



## MBka (29. Juni 2012)

Hi Benni,
ich fahre zwar noch die DT Swiss, aber habe auch die Decals ab und auf X King umgestellt.
Sieht meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser aus und die X King sind klasse, sowohl in der Traktion als auch vom Gewicht (2,2)
Leider fahren sie sich recht schnell runter...

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Benni24 (17. Juli 2012)

Ein kleines Update, hab es endlich mal geschafft die Decals zu entfernen.





Wegen der Reifenwahl muss ich mal schauen.

Grüße


----------



## Nuke2 (17. Juli 2012)

firefox78 schrieb:


> Hi Björn,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So nach 1500km ist die Bremse Ruhig man hört nur das bekannte Surren. Einzig beim ganz langsamen Schieben fiept die Bremse ab und an.

mfg Björn


----------



## Reaction_Pro_1 (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

da mein Bremsenproblem gelÃ¶st ist habe ich eine neue Baustelle. 
Dieser LRS passt mir preislich wie optisch,
http://www.laufraddesign.de/index.p...-evo-naben-universe-disc-felgen-ab-1490g.html

aber was soll ich damit?
Der Aufpreis fÃ¼r den 15mm Adaptersatz betrÃ¤gt 14,90â¬ 
Der Aufpreis fÃ¼r den X-12 Adaptersatz betrÃ¤gt 19,99â¬   




Brauche ich das oder die KitÂ´s oder reichen einfach normal neue Schnellspanner. 
Oder besser den genommen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a57774/n-light-evo-notubes-ztr-alpine-disc-red-white-edition.html 


Danke mal wieder an das Forum fÃ¼r die schnelle Hilfe. 


GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Groudon (31. Juli 2012)

Ich habe den hier: http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...im-D-Light-disc-1390g-Laufradsatz::32871.html

Ist ein sehr guter LRS und ich wiege fahrfertig um die 85kg. Da hält bis jetzt alles. Nur am VR wurde die Nabe wegen der Lefty gewechselt und speichen auf DT Comp. Die Felgen sind sehr gut. Da haste viel Laufrad für gutes Geld!

Die ZTR Felgen würde ich ehrlich immer wieder nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan86 (14. August 2012)

Hier mal mein neues Cube Reaction.

Ist soweit fast wie von der Stange nur die Reifen und Bremsen wurden getauscht dazu noch Barends montiert.

Dazu hätte ich aber mal ne Frage. Anders als in der Produktbeschreibung waren meine Formula-Scheiben nämlich die einteiligen und die waren mit Centerlock Adaptern befestigt. Ok, der Centerlock Adapter war gut, da ich ja auf Avid Elixir 5 gewechselt bin aber der Lockring hinten ist von DT Swiss und vorne von Formula. Sieht so aus als hätten sie an dem Bike verbaut was gerade so in der Restekiste war.  Ist das bei Cube so üblich? ^^


----------



## Kruemelmonster (14. August 2012)

So spät in der Saison kann das vorkommen, an meinem Cube LTD CC waren auch 2-3 Teile abweichend vom Katalog (aber jeweils gleichwertig) montiert. Ich denke, solange man keinen Nachteil hat und keine billigeren Komponenten verbaut werden, kann man das noch durchgehen lassen. Meistens sind deartige Änderungen vom Hersteller auch vorbehalten, zumindest wird es geschrieben.


----------



## Stefan86 (14. August 2012)

Ja schlimm finde ich es auch nicht. Wie gesagt, wegen der Avids habe ich mir ja so den Adapter gespart. Ich habe es ja auch vorm Kauf im Laden gesehen.


----------



## no name2606 (31. August 2012)

jetzt habe ich bzw.wir auch endlich ein reaction im keller 

das cube meiner kleinen ist ein 14" reaction sc bj. weiss ich nicht... könnt 07 sein.
wiegt 10,6 kg wobei die suntour kurbel 1,6 kg wiegt.
mit den parts die ich so rumliegen hate (970er xtr gschichten, crossmax st usw)
habe ich das bike 8,84 kg gebracht,
aber das bekommt sie wenn sie größer ist ;-)

(sorry, handy cam)










farbliches tuning wird lila.



.


----------



## MBka (6. September 2012)

Preisvorstellung?

Hallo,

vielleicht könnt ihr helfen...
Ich möchte evtl. auf ein Fully umsteigen, was kann ich für meinen Hobel noch verlangen?

2010er Reaction, Sid Blue
Rock Shox Sid Race
Sram X9 / Shimano XT
Sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau gegen weisse Ritchey WCS-Parts getauscht
Ergon Griffe in weiß
Schaltzüge in weiss

Das Bike ist technisch top, hat aber optisch die MTB üblichen Gebrauchsspuren.

Danke

Marc

hier mal ein Bild aus 2011, mittlerweile sind noch ein paar Parts mehr weiss


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (6. September 2012)

Hier mal zum Vergleich was ähnliches:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/35303-canyon-grand-canyon-al-7-0-2011-grosze-l-traffic-white

Also wirst du dich wohl im Bereich um 700  bewegen, da dein Reaction ein Jahr älter ist und der Rahmen des Canyon hochwertiger ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (6. September 2012)

Wenn du auf ein Allmountain Fully umsteigen willst kann ich dir nur wärmstens ans Herz legen das Reaction zu behalten, ergänzen sich ganz wunderbar die Räder.

Falls es "nur" ein Tourenfully werden soll könnte die Luft fürs Reaction natürlich schon etwas dünn werden 

Ich persönlich würde mein Reaction jedenfalls nicht hergeben, erst recht nicht für so wenig Geld.


----------



## Groudon (6. September 2012)

Jop. Und man findet zur Zeit fÃ¼r relativ gÃ¼nstiges Geld viel Bike!

Wir haben fÃ¼r meinen Bruder erst das Merida Ninety Nine XT-D fÃ¼r 1399â¬ gekauft. Top Tourenbike mit 100mm (kannst zur Not ja vorne auf 120 gehen!). 

Komplette XT Austattung und mit 12.8kg in Gr. L nicht teuer.

Also lieber sparen und 2 Bikes haben. ^^


----------



## MBka (6. September 2012)

Da ist was dran
Aber ich brauche auch den Platz:-(
In meiner Garage hängen bereits 4 Bikes plus das Laufrad meiner Tochter.
Da ist Ende, sonst müßte das Auto raus...

Na mal sehen, hatte so auf 800 - 900 Euro gehofft, ansonsten bleibt es sowieso bei mir.
Danke für euer feedback


----------



## chico1089 (12. September 2012)

hallo liebes mtb forum

ich möchte mir im dezember das neue cube reaction 29 gtc pro (2013) kaufen. meine frage ist kann mir mal jemand das aktuelle (2012) mit dem im dezember erscheinenden (2013) vergleichen bin relativ neu und hab noch nicht die ahnung mit den ganzen komponenten.

http://www.wecycle.de/Fahrraeder/Cube-Reaction-GTC-Pro-29-Carbon-MTB-Fahrrad-grau-blau-2013.html?

http://www.bikemarket.de/catalog/2012-cube-reaction-gtc-pro-29-whitenblack-p-22809.html

vielen dank schonmal im voraus!


----------



## andi_tool (12. September 2012)

also so vom ganz kurz durchschauen würde ich das 2012 nehmen:

2012 zu 2013:
Gewicht 11,0 zu 11,9 kg
Gabel Rock Shox Reba zu Manitou
Bremse Formula RX zu Shimano BR-M395

Das sind die offensichtlichsten Unterschiede. Inwiefern der Laufradsatz sich unterscheidet kann ich so nicht einschätzen. Viele schimpfen über die Sunringle Ryde XMB, ich bin damit bisher zufrieden.




chico1089 schrieb:


> hallo liebes mtb forum
> 
> ich möchte mir im dezember das neue cube reaction 29 gtc pro (2013) kaufen. meine frage ist kann mir mal jemand das aktuelle (2012) mit dem im dezember erscheinenden (2013) vergleichen bin relativ neu und hab noch nicht die ahnung mit den ganzen komponenten.
> 
> ...


----------



## chico1089 (13. September 2012)

danke erstmal

und was haltet ihr im vergleich zu den anderen beiden
*Cube Reaction PRO 29*



Rahmen HPA Superlite 7005 ARG 29 mit Hydroforming Triple butted   Gabel Fox 32 Float CTD   100mm   Größen 19", 21", 23"   Schaltung Shimano 3x10 fach XT  (Schalthebel SLX)   Bremsen Shimano  BR-M 505 Hydraulik   180/160   Laufräder Sun Ringle Radium   Bereifung Schwalbe Rapid Rob   29x2.25   Gewicht 12,1kg


----------



## Groudon (15. September 2012)

Bin meinen Kratzer endlich los


----------



## xp2004 (22. September 2012)

Hi, kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Schaltauge ich brauche für mein Bike .
Habe schon auf schaltauge.de geschaut und das gesehen. Weiß aber nicht ob es das richtige ist. 

http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltau...Schaltauge-CUBE-Reaction-Elite-xRace-LTD.html


Das aktuell eingebaute ist schwarz und es steht Cube drauf.


----------



## MangoAndreas (22. September 2012)

Hallo xp2004,



xp2004 schrieb:


> Hi, kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Schaltauge ich brauche für mein Bike. [...] Das aktuell eingebaute ist schwarz und es steht Cube drauf.



Da steht auch eine Nummer drauf.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## xp2004 (22. September 2012)

Die steht dann wohl auf der Innenseite !? Das Schaltauge ist ja noch eingebaut und ich sehe nur den CUBE Schriftzug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MangoAndreas (23. September 2012)

Hallo xp2004,



xp2004 schrieb:


> Die steht dann wohl auf der Innenseite !? Das Schaltauge ist ja noch eingebaut und ich sehe nur den CUBE Schriftzug.



Das weiß ich jetzt nicht. Bau das Auge halt aus. Ist doch kein Auftrag.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## stereofahrer (1. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal mein Reaction GTC Pro von 2011, wurde bisher nichts dran verändert










Grüße
Justin


----------



## Groudon (5. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute,

könnt ihr mal nachsehen, ob bei eurem Press Fit Innenlager auf der rechten Seite (Antriebsseite) ein Spacer mit verbaut ist?


Ich habe im Frühjahr ein Reset Racing X-Press Lager verbaut ohne Spacer (weil ich denke, dass vorher auch keiner verbaut war), was somit ja einer Lagerbreite von 92mm entspricht.

Nun wollte ich heute mal meine Race Face Next montieren um zu sehen, dass sie an den Kettenstreben vorbei kommt. Da muss ich dann schon ziemlich viel Kraft mit meinem kleinen 8er Inbus (übliche Länge: 6-7cm oder so) und trotzdem hatte die Kurbel noch axiales Spiel. Wollte nicht mehr Kraft auf den Inbus geben, was auch nicht mehr ging. Wenn, dann brauch ich da einen größeren Hebel.

Da akuell eine Shimano Hone montiert ist OHNE axiales Spiel geh ich aber davon aus, dass kein Spacer von nöten ist und das Tretlager 92mm hat und ich die Lagerschalen korrekt eingepresst habe und nur nicht so zimperlich sein darf bei der Race Face.


----------



## Blitzcrieg (7. Oktober 2012)

Servus.

Ich hab meines vor einer Weile schonmal hier gepostet. Mittlerweile ist aber einiges daran modifiziert. Der Hobel ist nunmehr von 11,40 kg (Serie) auf 10,45 kg gedrückt, wobei bei der Messung auch etwas Dreck am Bike hing 

Laufradsatz, Schnellspanner, Reifen, Schläuche, Sattel-/Stütze/Klemme, Lenker, Vorbau, Pedale... und dabei ein paar mehr rote Akzente gesetzt.






Im November wird jetzt fürs kommende Frühjahr ein Elite HPT Titan aufgebaut.
Aber das Reaction behalte ich auch. Das Titanbike wird fürs Schönwetter... also für 15 Tage im Jahr


----------



## Dieter55 (8. Oktober 2012)

Dann möchte ich hier auch mein Reaction GTC SL 2012 vorstellen.
Die bisherigen Modifikationen umfassen:
Laufräder NoTubes ZTR Alpine mit Tune King-Kong Naben, CX Ray Speichen und Tune Würger Schnellspanner.
Shimano XT Kassette.
Selle Italia SLR XC Flow Sattel.
Ritchey Carbon Lenker, Ergon Griffe.
Crank Brothers 5050 Pedale, werden getauscht in Klick.
Aktuelles Gewicht 9,48 kg

Geplant ist noch eine PRC SP2 Edition Carbon Sattelstütze

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Dieter


----------



## Trail-Max (8. Oktober 2012)

@ Blitzcrieg

Schickes Reaction!
Was ist das für ein Vorbau? Die Länge wurde mich interessieren.


----------



## Blitzcrieg (8. Oktober 2012)

@ Dieter55
Das ist auch sehr schön. Die schwarz/weißen Kontraste gefallen.

@ Trail-Max
Danke. Das ist ein 100mm Ritchey Pro Vorbau.
Im Nachhinein würd ich komplett die WCS Schiene durchziehen, aber für 20g weniger werd ich mir den nicht extra holen.
Serie war ein 120er Syntace dran. Da der mir zu lang war kam der Umstieg, ebenso wie bei der Sattelstütze die serie ohne Versatz war.
Da mir die Ritchey zusagte, hab ich alles davon genommen...

Da es ja eine Galerie sein soll, hier noch ein paar Bilder in Aktion, wenn auch teils ohne die neuen Komponenten:


----------



## Diablo32 (17. Oktober 2012)

Habe mir gestern ein Reaction GTC Race MJ 2012 gekauft. **freu**


Sobald es da, werde ich ein Bild posten.


----------



## Denzinger (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Reaction Gemeinde,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir noch ein Reaction SL oder Race zu kaufen, und bin mir unsicher ob ich lieber das mit XT-Aussattung oder das mit X0-Ausstattung zulegen soll, die Gabeln sind ja auch noch unterschiedlich.

Könnt Ihr mir eine Empfehlung aussprechen, das eloxierte SL hat mit Sicherheit die haltbarere Oberfläche, aber eigentlich bin ich seit ich mein Stereo hab Scram Fan.

Grüße
wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MangoAndreas (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Foxgabeln "darf" man nicht selbst warten, bei Rock Shox ist das kein Problem.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MisterCool (28. Oktober 2012)

MangoAndreas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Foxgabeln "darf" man nicht selbst warten


Warum?


----------



## MangoAndreas (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,


MisterCool schrieb:


> Warum?


wahrscheinlich, weil Fox Geld mit der Wartung verdienen will.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## cytrax (28. Oktober 2012)

Schau dich lieber hier im Forum mal um. Gibt genügend die Gabelservice anbieten. Außerdem günstiger, schneller und teilweise gleich mit Gabeltuning/Anpassung. 

Gino von Flatout Suspension kann ich empfehlen, der is einfach spitze 

Toxoholix sieht von mir definitiv NICHTS mehr


----------



## Groudon (28. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du SRAM gewohnt bist, nimm das mit der X.0. Wird ja auch leichter, wenn auch teurer sein. Und soooo schlecht sind die Lacke ja nun auch nicht. Wenn du außerdem mal den Rahmen umlackieren willst, ist harteloxiert eh immer nicht so dolle.


----------



## Mlehnen (2. November 2012)

Hallo bin neu hier das ist mein reaction !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (3. November 2012)

Wow - sehr kurzer Vorbau. Sieht aus wie 70mm, oder? Wie fährt es sich damit?

Ich hab zur Zeit einen 100er drauf und muss mal im Frühjahr schauen, ob ein 80er oder 70er gut wäre, damit ich nicht so gestreckt sitze.


----------



## Mlehnen (3. November 2012)

Der Vorbau ist 90 mm und  fährt sich super


----------



## unocz (3. November 2012)

sieht gut aus


----------



## Groudon (3. November 2012)

Ok - doch nur 90mm. Aber ist ja ein Superforce, oder? Sieht ganz wuchtig aus... Ich hab noch nen weißen F109 in weiß mit Cube Design in 90mm, passt nur bei mir nicht ans Bike farblich.


----------



## Mlehnen (3. November 2012)

Ja ist ein Superforce


----------



## Ede46 (4. November 2012)

Mein neues 29 er


----------



## Der Cherusker (4. November 2012)

Moin hab da mal nee Frage, baue mir gerade ein Reaction GTC auf, der Rahmen hat innen verlegte Züge. So, jetzt meine Frage der Innenzug wird durch den Rahmen in sogenannte Liner geführt die gucken jetzt ca. 10cm aus den Rahmen raus, was mache ich jetzt mit den Linern passend zum Zuganschlag abschneiden oder etwas anderes warte schon mal dankend auf Anregungen und Tipps.


----------



## Kruemelmonster (4. November 2012)

Der Cherusker schrieb:


> Moin hab da mal nee Frage, baue mir gerade ein Reaction GTC auf, der Rahmen hat innen verlegte Züge. So, jetzt meine Frage der Innenzug wird durch den Rahmen in sogenannte Liner geführt die gucken jetzt ca. 10cm aus den Rahmen raus, was mache ich jetzt mit den Linern passend zum Zuganschlag abschneiden oder etwas anderes warte schon mal dankend auf Anregungen und Tipps.



Die Liner müssen gekürzt werden. Die sind nur überlang, damit man die Züge besser einfädeln kann, sonst würden die Liner direkt im Rahmen verschwinden.

Kontrollier auch, ob die Liner richtig eingezogen wurden, bei mir waren sie ungünstig eingezogen, nämlich für das Schaltwerk in die rechte Führung, was dann vorne am Lenker für stark gebogene Züge gesorgt hätte.

Mein persönlicher Tipp: Schmeiss die Liner weg und hol Dir die Liner von Nokon, damit schaltet es sich besonders am Umwerfer wesentlich besser. Ich habe zumindest mein GTC so aufgebaut. Die originalen Liner haben mir zuviel Reibungswiderstand gehabt, speziell der stark gebogene unter der Tretlagerhülse.


----------



## Diablo32 (5. November 2012)

Hatte mein Reaction GTC Race zwar schon im anderen Thread gepostet, aber hier stelle ich es auch noch einmal vor.

Eine Frage: Wie bekomme ich mein Lenker noch etwas höher? Beim Vorbau einen anderen Winkel nehmen oder gehen auch Spacer? Was wäre empfehlenswert?


----------



## MangoAndreas (5. November 2012)

Hallo,

entweder einen steileren Vorbau oder eine Verlängerung für den Gabelschaft. Mehr Spacer gehen auf keinen Fall, dazu müsste der Gabelschaft länger sein. Er sollte knapp unter der Oberkante des Vorbaus enden.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Max (5. November 2012)

Ein gekröpfter Lenker wäre auch möglich, z.B.

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Bar-Riser-OS-MTB-Lenker---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (5. November 2012)

Sicher, dass du den Lenker höher haben möchtest und nicht näher zu dir hin?
Denn du hast ja schon kaum Sattelüberhöhung. Evtl. hilft dir ein kürzerer Vorbau, bequemer zu sitzen. Der verbaute schaut recht lang aus.

Hast dir nunmal ein Race-Hardtail gekauft, da ist die Geometrie nunmal so.


----------



## Diablo32 (5. November 2012)

Die Gemotrie ist schon gut. Ich habe bisher immer mehr nach vorne gebeugt gesessen und mag es auch so. Aber ich habe das Gefühl, es könnte noch 1-2 cm näher zum Lenker oder dieser zu mir. Eventuell 70er Vorbau und noch etwas steiler. Welcher Vorbau wäre denn da zu empfehlen?
Über einen gekröpften Lenker habe ich auch schon nachgedacht....


----------



## Trail-Max (5. November 2012)

Was ist momentan für ein Vorbau montiert 100mm oder 90mm? bei meinem LTD von 2011 ist ein 100mm Vorbau und ein gekröpfter Lenker montiert. ich habe aber auch schon mit einem 90mm experimentiert.


----------



## MangoAndreas (5. November 2012)

Hallo,

mit den Syntace-Vorbauten bin ich zufrieden. Entweder den Force 149 oder - rund 30 Gramm leichter, aber deutlich teurer - den Force 109. Ich habe gestern an meinem Reaction einen F149 mit 110 mm abgeschraubt und durch einen F109 mit 120 mm ersetzt.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Diablo32 (5. November 2012)

Es ist ein Syntace F149 oversized 100mm verbaut. Ich denke ein 70er wäre am Besten. Gibt es denn einen Vorbau mit einem anderen Winkel als 6°? Ich würde es gerne noch etwas steiler haben. Oder sollte man doch dann lieber einen gekröpften Lenker nehmen?


----------



## Trail-Max (6. November 2012)

Bei meinem Händler hatten die 2012er Reactions serienmäßig 90mm/6° Vorbauten bei 16 und 18 Zoll Rahmenhöhe.
Es gibt noch 8, 12, 17, 35 Grad Neigung. von manchen Herstellern bestimmt auch noch Zwischenmasse.
Ich würde es erst mal mit einem kürzeren Vorbau versuchen. Läßt sich leichter wechseln. Wenn das nicht reicht kann mann dann immernoch einen gekröpften Lenker montieren


----------



## Benni24 (6. November 2012)

Mal ein kleines Update von meinem Reaction  


Was meint ihr, passt ein schwarzer oder weißer Tune Speedneedle besser?










Grüße


----------



## MisterCool (7. November 2012)

Wie lange ist ein weißer Speedneedle ein weißer Speedneedle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (7. November 2012)

Ich würde auch auf einen kürzeren Vorbau gehen - vlt sogar 50mm? Kannst dir doch erstmal so ein paar ganz günstige in 2 versch. Längen holen, die du dann im Bikemarkt verscherbelst. Und dann kannst du dir einen F109 in der richtigen Länge holen.


----------



## unocz (7. November 2012)

schwarzer needle !


----------



## Milarepa (7. November 2012)

*An Diabolo32:*

Du könntest mal den Syntace VRO Vorbau in kurz ("S") probieren.

Hat drei Vorteile:

1. Höhengewinn von ca 3cm durch Klemmen (spart Spacer)

2. Vorbaulänge verstellbar (kann man dann rumprobieren)

3. Bessere Optik als zig Spacer zu verbauen.






http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=83#

VG


----------



## Trail-Max (8. November 2012)

@ benni24
Die rot-wieße Farbkombi finde ich immer wieder sexy
Ich hab zwar nur ein LTD aber auch mit rot-weiß.

Und ich fahre auch der Conti MKII in 2.2
Hast du einen in black chilli compound oder in basic


----------



## Asko (9. November 2012)

Milarepa schrieb:


> 3. Bessere Optik als zig Spacer zu verbauen.



Darüber lässt sich wohl streiten 
Aber hauptsache das Rad passt nacher 

Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage das mir die Geometrie vom Reaction so wie es von Cube kommt wirklich zu 100% perfekt taugt. 
An meinen AM Bike hab ich schon 3 Vorbauten,2 Sattelstützen und 2 Lenker ausprobiert.


----------



## Benni24 (9. November 2012)

@ Trail-Max

Hab beide in chili + Protection. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (10. November 2012)

Mal wieder mein Reaction. Steht nun neu auf 650b


----------



## Mlehnen (10. November 2012)

Samstags Fahrt


----------



## matt017 (13. November 2012)

@deathmetal

Hast du Bilder von der Reifenfreiheit an Sitz- und Kettenstrebe? 
Am Besten mit Angabe der Reifengröße 

An der Gabelbrücke würde mich auch interessieren. Bei meinen 26" Rädern mit vulominösen Contis wirds da schon ganzschön eng.


----------



## deathmetal (13. November 2012)

Schau mal in mein Album, da is is noch eines von der Gabel und Reifen drin.
Andere Bilder müsste ich erst machen. 

Der Reifen is n 2.25er. Aber bei den Gabeln geht meines Wissens so gut wie nur Fox von den "alten" Modellen. Sonst Musst halt auf neue Modelle mit angepassten Brücken warten.

Hier dann mal noch das Bild: 








matt017 schrieb:


> @_deathmetal_
> 
> Hast du Bilder von der Reifenfreiheit an Sitz- und Kettenstrebe?
> Am Besten mit Angabe der Reifengröße
> ...


----------



## Caad5 (18. November 2012)

Habe in der Bucht  dieses Reaction gefunden.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/251185853593?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Bin selbst 1,85m groß!
Möchte nicht zu *Rennmäßig* auf dem Teil sitzen.
Bin mir nach stellenweißen Lesen des Treads gar nicht mehr so sicher das dies mein Bike wäre???
Ist das wirklich so eine Rennpfeile?


----------



## Benni24 (18. November 2012)

Ich fahre das gleiche Modell in 18" bei 183cm mit ner Schrittlänge von 87cm. Ich sitze sportlich. Also solltest dir bei 20" keine Sorgen machen. Das Reaction ist ready to Race ;-) Ein Renner ist es schon, finde ich, zumindest mal im Hobbybereich. Aber ich bin damit auch schon nen 220km Marathon gefahren, ohne Probleme ;-)


Gruß


----------



## MangoAndreas (20. November 2012)

Hallo Benni,



Benni24 schrieb:


> Ich fahre das gleiche Modell in 18" bei 183cm mit ner Schrittlänge von 87cm. Ich sitze sportlich.



Wie auf dem Hollandrad? Ich fahre mit 78 cm Schrittlänge ein Reaction Race mit 18 Zoll. Und ich habe schon den Vorbau verlängert, obwohl ich nur 174 cm groß bin.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (20. November 2012)

Caad5 schrieb:


> Habe in der Bucht  dieses Reaction gefunden.
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/251185853593?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Ich frag mich gerade, wo da der Preis hingehen soll. Mehr als das Startgebot würde ich ohne Probefahrt und Bikecheck dafür nicht hinlegen über ebay.

20" passt meist für 1,85 m, ist aber ein Racehardtail, dementsprechend sportlich ist die Sitzposition. Ohne längere Probefahrt würde ich sowas nicht kaufen, wenn ich was komfortables, tourentaugliches will.
Schon das LTD ist ein großer Unterschied in der Geometrie zu den üblichen Touren-MTBs.


----------



## Benni24 (5. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

hier mal das wohl letzte Bild von meinem Cube :-(





Verkaufe den Rahmen im Bike markt falls wer nen Reaction Rahmen in racing red möchte.

Grüße


----------



## MBka (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Benni,

was baust du denn jetzt auf?
Mein Reaction werde ich wohl auch verkaufen.., ist der blaue Bruder zu deinem

Gruß
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benni24 (6. Dezember 2012)

Hi, ich bin recht günstig an einen Radon Black Sin Bahnen gekommen. Jetzt gibts was zum basteln über den Winter

Gruß


----------



## LastActionHero (17. Dezember 2012)

Mist, war hier falsch!! Bin rüber in den gtc thread...


----------



## xerto (21. Dezember 2012)

Milarepa schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

he was hast due den für eine gei...Gabel am rad?

was ist das für ein Model?*


----------



## cytrax (21. Dezember 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> he was hast due den für eine gei...Gabel am rad?
> 
> was ist das für ein Model?




German:A die Gabel heißt Kilo No.1+


----------



## Milarepa (21. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

das ist eine Kilo von German Answer. Parallelogrammgabel die ca 1470g (mit Stahlfederdämpfer) wiegt.

Hier sind noch nen paar Bilder: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=606165

Die Gabel ist ganz ok, nichts für Sprünge, eher Marathon/CC.
Spricht sehr sensibel an.


----------



## Mlehnen (28. Dezember 2012)

Mein Reaction mit neuem Lenker


----------



## Diablo32 (2. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank erst einmal für Eure Antworten zum Vorbau. Ich habe mir jetzt einen Syntace Superforce 75mm geholt. Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit. Mich würde aber interessieren, ob jemand von Euch den Syntace Superforce verbaut hat und welche Erfahrungen Ihr damit gemacht habt. 
Optisch habe ich nur bemerkt, dass der Syntace Superforce gegenüber dem F149 eine Schweißnaht hat. Da ich technisch nicht so versiert bin, wollte ich Euch fragen ob dies irgendwelche Nachteile hat oder ob dieses keine Unterschiede zum F149 macht?


----------



## Groudon (2. Januar 2013)

Eine Schweißnaht stellt technisch gesehen natürlich ein höheres Risiko dar, als wenn keine Fügestelle vorhanden ist.

Bei Syntace habe ich da aber keine Bedenken.

Ich bin bei meinem Cube auch auf 75mm gegangen. Auf der Rolle fühlt es sich gut an. Im Gelände wird es sich noch zeigen.

Leider hat mein Fully im Sommer einen 90mm Vorbau, da die SI Stems von CD nicht kürzer geliefert werden. Ich sitz auf dem Tourenfully dann gestreckter als auf meinem Race-HT.


----------



## Diablo32 (2. Januar 2013)

Danke erst einmal für Deine Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (9. Januar 2013)

Letzte Ausbaustufe, da ein neues Rad im Frühjahr dazukommt und es zu teuer wäre es zu erleichtern. Liegt so wie auf dem Bild mit allem Drum und Dran bei 9.9kg. Einzig Reifen werden je nach Witterung gegen RK/RK oder XK/XK jeweils in 2.2 getauscht.


----------



## Krondrim (10. Januar 2013)

Die Sattelstütze haut einem IMHO die Augen ein und die Optik des Bikes zusammen, gibts die nicht in Schwarz? Die Überhöhung ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern - richtige Rahmengröße gekauft?


----------



## Groudon (10. Januar 2013)

Jop. Bei 1.85 passt der 20" Rahmen wunderbar. Die Überhöhung passt mir. Und mit 75er Vorbau schön wendig. 

Die weiße Sattelstütze ist aber eben grad so schön polarisierend. Harmoniert ziemlich gut mit der weißen Lefty. Wäre mir sonst zu schwarz denke ich.


----------



## tomatch (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich imTechnikforum keine Antwort bekomme frage ich mal hier:

kennt, beziehungsweise, fährt einer die Formula RC Tune? Wie ist eure Meinung zu der Bremse.

Hat jemand ne Idee wo ich ein Reaction GTC SL 26 aus 2012 in 18" herbekomme könnte?


Danke  & Gruß

Tomatch


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (21. Januar 2013)

tomatch schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nachdem ich imTechnikforum keine Antwort bekomme frage ich mal hier:
> 
> ...



Die RC Tune ist eine stinknormale RX , welche für Cube umgelabelt wurde.
das Tune bezieht sich auf das integrierte TFRA, welches nicht standardmäßig an der RX verbaut ist.

ein gtc sl 26" steht noch bei uns im laden (südliches bayern) falls es für dich von interesse sein sollte


----------



## cubabluete (21. Februar 2013)

Kann mir bitte jemand die Vorbaulänge beim 2013er Reaction gtc sl 29 in 17 Zoll nennen. Hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen und auf der Cube Seite steht nix zur Vorbaulänge.
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (21. Februar 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand die Vorbaulänge beim 2013er Reaction gtc sl 29 in 17 Zoll nennen. Hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen und auf der Cube Seite steht nix zur Vorbaulänge.
> Danke.



2012 betrug die Vorbaulänge zumindest 90 mm.


----------



## exobiologisch (21. Februar 2013)

Moin an alle ...

Verkaufe zur Zeit mein 2009er Reaction, da mein neuees 2013er Reaction schon in den Startlöchern steht !!!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/281066344123?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## a-Cube-Biker (22. Februar 2013)

So nun endlich haben MTB und SSP den gleichen Rahmen.

Das SSP hat nicht nur deutlich weniger Gänge sondern mit 9,0 Kg auch deutlich weniger Gewicht.


----------



## tom123 (2. März 2013)

Hallo,
nach langen hin und her habe ich mich doch für ein CUBE Reaction SLT 2012 und gegen ein CH3 entschieden.


----------



## cubabluete (3. März 2013)

Hat keiner ein Reaction 2013 in M.
Vorbaulänge würde mich interessieren.
Danke
Update: laut cube ist die vorbaulänge 90 bei 17 Zoll


----------



## Ensi (7. März 2013)

Mein neues reaction 2013, sehr sehr genial das teil, und noch dazu günstig bekommen


----------



## cubabluete (8. März 2013)

Ensi schrieb:


> Mein neues reaction 2013, sehr sehr genial das teil, und noch dazu günstig bekommen



Das gleiche kommt bei mir nächste Woche


----------



## bmxmitch (11. März 2013)

Das möchte ich mir demnächst auch holen. Aber evtl in Blau! 

Kann denn einer von euch dann mal die Tage nen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht hier reinschreiben? Paar bilder on Tour oder so?

Dit wär super. 


Ach ja, und hallo an alle. Ich bin neu hier.


----------



## iNSANE! (23. März 2013)

Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das Oberrohr vor dem Lenkereinschlag schützen kann. 
Von Trickstuff bzw. Acros die Steuersätze gibt es nicht passend, oder?

Wie handhabt ihr das Thema?

Danke!


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (24. März 2013)

Aloha, 

kann mir jemand verraten, welche Vorbaulänge beim 20 Zöller verbaut ist und wie hoch der Steuersatz baut (von Steuerrohr bis Unterkante Vorbau).

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Max (24. März 2013)

Die Steuersatzhöhe weiß ich leider nicht, aber 26 Zoll Reaction mit 20 Zoll Rahmenhöhe, hat einen 90mm Syntace Vorbau


----------



## Dieter55 (24. März 2013)

Trail-Max schrieb:


> Die Steuersatzhöhe weiß ich leider nicht, aber 26 Zoll Reaction mit 20 Zoll Rahmenhöhe, hat einen 90mm Syntace Vorbau



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, mein SL hatte einen 100-er verbaut,
Syntace 149.


----------



## Trail-Max (24. März 2013)

Das SL ist doch ein 29er, oder?
Ich hatte gemeint es wird nach 26er gefragt.
Und bei meinem Händler vor Ort haben die 2013 Reactions einen 90mm Vorbau. Das Reaction Race 26 Jahrgang 2013 von meinem Nachbarn auch.


----------



## iNSANE! (24. März 2013)

Hallo,

Kann man den integrierten, oberen Teil des Steuersatzes, durch einen semiintegrierten wie etwa den Trickstuff Tricksatz ersetzen?
Es handelt sich um ein Reaction GTC SL 29. 

Danke!


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (24. März 2013)

Oh, ich hatte ganz vergessen, dass es ja sowohl 26 als auch 29 Zoll Versionen gibt. Ich würde gerne die Werte für 26 Zoll wissen.

Sorry für die "Verwirrung" und danke für die bisherigen Antworten.


----------



## Trail-Max (24. März 2013)

Also wie ich schon sagte, ich bin der Ansicht, daß es aktuell 90mm sind. Ich glaube 2012 waren bei den 16/18Zoll Höhen die Vorbauten 90mm und bei den großen Rahmen 20/22Zoll waren es 100mm. Dabin ich mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher.


----------



## Mlehnen (24. März 2013)

Hallo Leute ich wollte mal fragen ob ich an meinem Reaction GTC Pro 2012 ohne Probleme eine Gabel mit grösserem Federweg einbauen kann. Was muss ich beachten (Geometrie, Grösse,Schaft usw)??? Bitte um hilfreiche antworten.


----------



## MangoAndreas (25. März 2013)

Hallo,

bei meinem Reaction Race 18 Zoll war auch ein 90 mm langer Vorbau drin.

Eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg geht, aber macht das Rad vorne höher und damit auch das Tretlager etwas. Ich würde da maximal 120 mm nehmen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Mlehnen (13. April 2013)

neue Gabel Fox Talas 140


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (14. April 2013)

ich verstehs zwar nicht, aber wenns dir taugt


----------



## Stefan86 (21. April 2013)

Hier auch mal wieder Pics von meinem Reaction nachdem ich ein paar Teile getauscht habe.

Neu:
X.0 Kurbel 2-fach 42/28
Avid X.0 Bremse
Ritchey Stütze und Lenker
Flaschenhalter
Sigma BC 2209 MHR STS









Leitungen habe ich noch nicht komplett gekürzt, weil ich noch nicht wusste, ob ich den 580mm Lenker behalte. Lässt sich aber finde ich sehr gut mit schmalem Lenker fahren.

Nebenbei ne Frage. Gibt es die X.0 Aufkleber auch irgendwo in grün? Das rot stört ja doch ein wenig das Gesamtbild.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## stonele (22. April 2013)

Sieht sehr schön aus.
Was sind das für Barends? Und was für ein Radcomputer? Danke


----------



## Stefan86 (22. April 2013)

Danke. 

Barends sind die hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27593_InterSticks-BBE-21-Bar-Ends-.html

Und Computer ist der hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22894_BC-2209-MHR-wireless-Tacho-.html?xtcr=2&xtmcl=


----------



## stonele (22. April 2013)

Danke


----------



## Nuss (22. April 2013)

Hi,
ich habe gestern mit meinem 2010 Reaction  die 30.000km Marke geknackt. Und bisher keine Schäden oder Ausfälle, natürlich nur Verschleißteile gewechselt.

Das Rad macht Spaß! 

(wollte ich hier mal sagen....)

Nuss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (22. April 2013)

30000 is echt krass. Starke Leistung


----------



## cubabluete (22. April 2013)

Und ich warte auf mein 2013er immer noch


----------



## marcohesse (23. April 2013)

Hab im Okt.2012 das wohl letzte 2012 er Reaction GTC Pro on Berlin abgestaubt. Sonst hätte ich auch auf das 2013 er warten müssen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (25. April 2013)

Gibt im Moment ne Menge Händler in der Stadt die Cube nicht mehr grosse Sympathien entgegen bringen.
Bauen jahrelang den Markt auf, und dann macht Cube den Flöckner Store auf, und den zweiten Stadler merken die Händler auch stark.


----------



## xsonicx (26. April 2013)

Servus,

bin grad am überlegen mir ein

Cube Reaction GTC Race 29 

zu kaufen.

Hat jm. das Teil und kann dazu was sagen?
Taugt der Carbonrahmen in so einer Preisklasse überhaupt was?


----------



## stonele (26. April 2013)

Hallo Xsonicx,
ich habe das Rad und bin damit voll zufrieden.
Die 26er Cube Carbonrahmen (gleiche Preisklasse) sind vor ein paar Jahren auf Dauerhaltbarkeit geprüft worden und haben sehr gut abgeschnitten. Test kann ich dir gerne zuschicken. Ganz teure Carbonrahmen sind vielleicht 100g leichter - aber das ist ja nicht das Entscheidende.


----------



## cubabluete (26. April 2013)

Bike ist sicher super, solltest aber ein lagerndes nehmen. Bestellen brauchst nicht, dann wartest auch ewig und 3 Tage so wie ich.


----------



## xsonicx (26. April 2013)

@ Stonele

Danke für die Infos...d.h.der günstige Preis muss wegen dem Rahmen auch nichts heißen ...auch gut .-)

@ cubabluete 

Bestellen ist raus...wenn dann höchstens bei Radon / Canyon falls sich vor Ort nichts passendes finden läßt ,-)


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2013)

wir sieht es hinten mit der reifenfreiheit beim 29er reaction carbon aus?

passen da 2,25" racin ralph rein?


----------



## cubabluete (29. April 2013)

Sind original 2.25 drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2013)

ok, danke.


----------



## Silversurfer74 (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich aus dem Speiseeis-Lager komme brauche ich mal eure Meinung. Ich stehe jetzt vor einer Cube Kaufentscheidung.

In die engere Auswahl sind folgende gekommen:
http://www.cube.eu/hard/cross-country/reaction-sl-29/

Fast komplette XT, SID Gabel, aber eben HPA

oder
http://www.cube.eu/hard/cross-country/reaction-gtc-race-29/
SLX /XT Mix, MT2 Bremse und Reba Gabel aber GTC

Vom Gewicht unterscheiden sich bei nur um 200gr. Bin noch kein Carbon gefahren und habe so meine bedenken.

Danke für eure Meinungen!


----------



## cubabluete (13. Mai 2013)

Hab auch viel hin und her überlegt und mich schließlich für dieses entschieden.
http://www.cube.eu/hard/cross-country/reaction-gtc-sl-29-gray/

Weil es gleich 700g leichter ist als das Race bei nur 300 Euro Listenmehrpreis. Nach Abzug von Rabatt komme ich auf einen Mehrpreis von ca. 250 Euro, erspare mir aber gleich mal 700 g, was schon einiges ist, darüber hinaus ist es auch noch besser ausgestattet als das Race.

Das normale Sl in Alu ist sogar einen hunderter teurer als das Race.
Wegen dem Carbon würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Bin auch 4 Jahre mit einem Ghost Carbon die wildesten Sachen gefahren, ohne Probleme.
Nimm das Gtc Race statt dem Alu. Das oben erwähnte Gtc SL ist auch ein Option, wenn es dir farblich zusagt, weil es vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis einfach das beste in der Palette ist.


----------



## Silversurfer74 (14. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für das Feedback.

Habe mich jetzt letztendlich doch für das Alu Reaction entschieden. Ausstattung ist ganz ok und das Mehrgewicht zum GTC Race zu vernachlässigen, da die Laufräder im Alu leichter sind und somit die rotierende Masse geringer ist.

Das GTC SL war einfach preislich und auch von den Farben nicht drin.


----------



## MangoAndreas (14. Mai 2013)

Bei der Alu-Ausführung kannst Du einen Gepäckträger montieren. Nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil.






Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Stefan86 (19. Mai 2013)

Ich habe auch wieder ein paar Updates an meinem Reaction.

- Laufräder Fun Works Naben mit Notubes ZTR Alpine Felgen und Sapim CX-Ray Speichen. Das mit dem LRS war ein ganz schönes Gewürge, weil die Felge erst nicht mittig war. 
- Rocket Rons die auch tubeless gefahren werden
- Alu-Schaltröllchen
- Titan/Carbon Schnellspanner
- Sram XX 11-32 Kassette
- Sram 1091R Kette

Beim Gewicht bin ich jetzt knapp unter 10kg, laut Differenzmessung bei der Personanwaage sind es 9,8kg. 

Und so sieht das ganze dann in Bilder aus. 









Hat noch einer Tipps wie ich ein bisschen Gewicht sparen kann? Mein Wunschgewicht wären so ca. 9,5kg. Vorbau wollte ich der Optik wegen noch gegen Ritchey tauschen, das spart aber kaum Gewicht.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Mai 2013)

sattel, stütze, vorbau, lenker, griffe, sattelklemme , bar ends, leitungen kürzen

da kann überall gewicht gespart werden ohne funktion oder haltbarkeit einzuschränken.


----------



## Groudon (19. Mai 2013)

Ich sehe an der Kurbel noch potential.

Die SRAM X.0 sind einfach für Carbon ******* schwer. Wenn du also das nötige Geld noch hast:

Race Face Next SL Kurbel - damit bist du mit Innenlager bei gut 600gr! Sparst also zur X.0 knapp 140gr!


----------



## Kruko (20. Mai 2013)

Stefan86 schrieb:


> Hat noch einer Tipps wie ich ein bisschen Gewicht sparen kann? Mein Wunschgewicht wären so ca. 9,5kg. Vorbau wollte ich der Optik wegen noch gegen Ritchey tauschen, das spart aber kaum Gewicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Sattel und Pedale tauschen. Dann bist Du bei Deinem Wunschgewicht. Pedale würde ich gegen schwarze Ritchey Paradigm V5 und Sattel gegen einen Selle Italia SLR tauschen. Wenn es beim Sattel noch leichter werden soll, dann halt einen Tune Speedneedle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan86 (20. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Tipps.

Race Face Kurbel ... puh das ist finanziell schon ein heftiger Brocken. 

Pedale und Sattel ist ne gute Idee, das ist beides im Vergleich zu den Alternativen ja doch noch Brocken-schwer.


----------



## Silversurfer74 (29. Mai 2013)

So gestern geholt und nun regnet es nur 

Cube Reaction 29SL


----------



## Citybiker435 (3. Juni 2013)

tom123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nach langen hin und her habe ich mich doch für ein CUBE Reaction SLT 2012 und gegen ein CH3 entschieden.



passt in dieses Steuerrohr eine tapered Gabel?
oder nur 1 1/8

danke


----------



## storck-riesen (3. Juni 2013)

Kann mir einer sagen aus welchem Modelljahr dieser Rahmen ist? Laut meiner Recherche stellt Cube ja keine 13 und /oder 14 Zoll Rahmen (spezielle Frauen MTB ausgenommen) mehr her. Der Rahmen müsste deshalb schon ein paar Jahre alt sein. Kann man an der Rahmennummer etwas zum Modelljahr ablesen?


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juni 2013)

Citybiker435 schrieb:


> passt in dieses Steuerrohr eine tapered Gabel?
> oder nur 1 1/8
> 
> danke



gegenfrage:

hat der rahmen ein tapered steuerrohr?


----------



## Groudon (3. Juni 2013)

Ist max. ein 2010er, da es vorher ja nicht die kleine Rampe.von Oberrohr zu Sitzrohr gab.

Aber sehr schöner Rahmen. Wird das fürs Kind? Halt mal auf dem Laufenden hier! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (3. Juni 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ist max. ein 2010er, da es vorher ja nicht die kleine Rampe.von Oberrohr zu Sitzrohr gab.
> 
> Aber sehr schöner Rahmen. Wird das fürs Kind? Halt mal auf dem Laufenden hier! ;-)


 
Hätte auch auf 2010/11 getippt! Ja wird ein Kinderbike mit 24Zoll LRS. Schau mal in den Bereich Kinderbike: Mit (s)einem neuen Bike ...


----------



## Citybiker435 (3. Juni 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> gegenfrage:
> 
> hat der rahmen ein tapered steuerrohr?



so hätte meine Frage auch aussehen können,

Ich habe keine Ahnung daher die Frage,

habe den rahmen in 18" wie müssen denn die maße vom steuerrohr sein?

Damit dort eine Tepered Gabel rein passt.


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juni 2013)

guck mal auf der cube homepage.


----------



## Groudon (3. Juni 2013)

Citybiker435 schrieb:


> passt in dieses Steuerrohr eine tapered Gabel?
> oder nur 1 1/8
> 
> danke



Ist KEIN Tapered sonder normales 1.1/8"


----------



## Asko (3. Juni 2013)

Citybiker435 schrieb:


> passt in dieses Steuerrohr eine tapered Gabel?
> oder nur 1 1/8
> 
> danke



Ich will mich ungern drauf Festnageln lassen, aber ich denke schon.
War zwar bis vor kurzen auchnoch der festen Überzeugung das es nicht geht, einfach weil ich es mehrfach gelesen hatte.

Aber sowohl mein alter 2011er AIM Rahmen als auch mein 2012er Reaction Alu Rahmen haben jeweils durchgehende 44mm Steuerrohre.

Und in genau so ein 44mm Steuerrohr hab ich letztes Wochenende mit diesen Steuersatz eine Tapered Gabel in mein BFe gebaut.





Falls das totaler Quatsch ist, wärs nett wenn jemand noch was dazu schreibt...


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (3. Juni 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen aus welchem Modelljahr dieser Rahmen ist? Laut meiner Recherche stellt Cube ja keine 13 und /oder 14 Zoll Rahmen (spezielle Frauen MTB ausgenommen) mehr her. Der Rahmen müsste deshalb schon ein paar Jahre alt sein. Kann man an der Rahmennummer etwas zum Modelljahr ablesen?



das ist der rahmen eines 2011er reaction team


----------



## andi_tool (3. Juni 2013)

Franz Jakob Tim schrieb:


> das ist der rahmen eines 2011er reaction team



würde ich auch sagen.

Meiner sieht genauso aus...


----------



## Groudon (3. Juni 2013)

Man kann mit Hilfe von speziellen Steuersätzen in ein ZS44 Steuerrohr (wie es bei semiintegrierten Lagerschalen von 1.1/8" Steuersätzen der Fall ist) eine Gabel mit Tapered Steerer einbauen.

Ich habe an meinem Reaction-Rahmen auch so eine untere Lagerschale von Reset Racing. Jedoch nicht, um Tapered zu fahren, sondern um die Lefty formschön in den Rahmen zu integrieren, da die Lagerschale 13.5mm Bauhöhe hat.


FAZIT: Der Rahmen hat KEIN Tapered Steuerrohr. Man kann aber mittels dieser "Adapter-Unterlagerschalen" in einem 1.1/8" Steuerrohr eine Tapered-Gabel einbauen. Dabei verlängert man das Steuerrohr aber gut 10mm, womit auch der Winkel flacher wird. Dies kann man natürlich durch 10mm weniger Federweg an der Gabel relativieren, wenn es stört.


----------



## Stefan86 (5. Juni 2013)

Mein Reaction hat mal wieder neue Teile bekommen. 

- Fun Works N-Light Sattelklemme
- Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio
- Bremsscheiben Alligator Starlite
- Ritchey 4axis Vorbau 90mm
- Spacer und A-Head Kappe aus Carbon

Laut Hängewaage ist es jetzt bei 9680g. 

Geplant sind jetzt erstmal nur noch neue Griffe, wahrscheinlich die Extralite mit 8g, das spart für nen Zwanni im Vergleich zu den jetzigen Cube Fritzz Griffen 90g. 
Und dann werde ich mich mal dran machen die roten X grün zu lackieren, damit die Gruppe einheitlich ist.


----------



## Molim (13. Juni 2013)

Dann poste ich hier mal, was man aus einem CUBE REACTION so alles machen kann.
Hab den schönen leichten Rahmen für meinen Streetfighter verwendet und mache nun die Stadt unsicher.
Einzig die Weber-Kupplung für den Nachwuchs bringt das ganze Konzept ein wenig durcheinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salsero1986 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte ein NEUES Cube Reaction GTC SL 29 zu verkaufen.

War ein Geschenk und steht seit 5 Tagen bei mir.

Leider kann ich damit nichts anfangen ( AM-Fully Fan ).

Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier Interesse?

Viele Grüße

Andy


----------



## BlackUser (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinem roten Reaction 2009 ist an einer Stelle der Lack leider abgeplatzt...
Gibt es eine passende Farbe womit ich das wieder ausbessern kann, habt ihr damit Erfahrung?
Würde z.B. Revell Modellbaufarbe evtl. in feuerrot funktionieren?
http://www.revell.de/fileadmin/images/Download/Farbtafeln/Farbtafel_14mlFarben_Revell.pdf

Und kann mir jemand für den Keller einen Ständer für die Hinterachse empfehlen, damit ich das Bike gut abstellen kann?






Grüße


----------



## crimefight (18. Juni 2013)

Cube Reaction GTC Pro


Probiere gerade den 20" und 22" Rahmen, welchen ich nehmen soll

Nun fiel mir beim 20er auf, dass die Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr Spiel hat ( war beim 22" nicht der Fall)

Kennt ihr das Problem- wird das problematisch? kann da was weg brechen??
Ich hab ne Thompson Elite 400mm und beim 20er steckt sie noch 11cm drin (46 Sattelrohr)

Welche Erfahrung habt ihr


----------



## crimefight (20. Juni 2013)

keiner erfahrung?


----------



## a-Cube-Biker (16. Juli 2013)

Also ich glaube nicht das die Stütze Spiel haben sollte.


----------



## storck-riesen (18. Juli 2013)

crimefight schrieb:


> Cube Reaction GTC Pro
> Nun fiel mir beim 20er auf, dass die Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr Spiel hat ( war beim 22" nicht der Fall)


 
Hab die Tage ähnliches beim Neuaufbau meines Reaction MJ 2011 festgestellt. Die 31.6er Stütze rutsch ungebremst und ohne jeglichen Kraftaufwand bis Anschlag rein. Die 34.9er Sattelklemme bekommt man nur am Sattelrohr montiert, wenn man sie mit einem großen Schraubendreher aufweitet. Zieht man die Sattelklemme dann mit der Schraube fest, scheint die Stütze aber fest genug zu klemmen. Zumindest in meinem Fall und bei einem künftigen Fahrergewicht von 20 bis 30kg. Ich vermute, der Sattelrohrdurchmesser (innen und außen) liegt an der oberen Toleranzgrenze oder sogar etwas darüber.


----------



## Groudon (18. Juli 2013)

Dann hat man bei dir das Sitzrohr ordentlich ausgerieben. Sollte also kein Problem sein. Solange die Sütze im montierten Zustand nicht reinrutscht und das Spiel keine Millimeter sind, ist das ok.


----------



## psycho_dmr (18. Juli 2013)

kann mir jemand sagen, was ein '08er reaction xt (18") bzw ein '11er reaction gtc sl (20") gebraucht aktuell in etwa wert sind? beide bikes sind als auslaufmodell gekauft, relativ wenig gefahren und jährlich gewartet. also in gutem zustand.

da mein gtc nur bis 95kg zugelassen ist und irgendwann in den nächsten jahren wohl nachwuchs ansteht, zumal wir in letzter zeit eh nur noch "waldautobahn" fahren, müssen die beiden bikes wohl bald weichen


----------



## Nebel (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

hatte eigentlich auch das Reaction SL 29 im Auge, habe jetzt aber ein Reaction GTC Race 29 für 1000,-EUR angeboten bekommen, hat 300km auf der Straße runter, schaut aus wie neu.

Ich tendiere daher stark zum GTC Race oder was würdet Ihr sagen?

BTW: Wie ist die Sitzposition auf den beiden denn so?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (18. Juli 2013)

Also ein Carbonbike fÃ¼r 1000â¬? Ist das ein HÃ¤ndler? Kommt mir seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr Spanisch vor... Kein Diebstahlrad?


----------



## Nebel (18. Juli 2013)

Hat sich erledigt, war von privat und der Kerl hat sich vertan...
Wie auch immer, wie sieht es denn mit der Sitzposition auf dem SL29 aus, eher sehr sportlich oder aufrecht?

Schon mal Danke.


----------



## cavalorn (29. August 2013)

Hi there 

Ich bin seit einigen Wochen auch stolzer Besitzer  eines Reaction. Auf dem Bild ist es das linke der beiden Bikes. Ein  Reaction GTC Pro 26 aus 2013. Es ist mein erstes richtiges Mountainbike und  ich bin wirklich zufrieden.


----------



## Diablo32 (5. September 2013)

Was für ein Lenker ist an Deinem Pro verbaut? Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem für mich geigneten gekröpften Lenker.


----------



## cavalorn (5. September 2013)

Das ist der originale Lenker (Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized, 660 mm monkey bar). Das hintere Bike ist ein LTD aus 2013 und hat den gleichen Lenker. Der ist sehr breit aber gerade das gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Diablo32 (5. September 2013)

Danke Dir für die Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (21. Oktober 2013)

Moinsen,

ich überlege aktuell, ob ich mir nicht mal wieder ein neues HT gönnen sonn.
Das REACTION GTC SL 27.5 wäre der Kandidat 

Welche Rahmengröße würdet ih bei 187cm und ca. 90cm Schrittlänge nehmen? Ich denke mit dem 20er sollte ich richtig liegen, oder?

Würde von der horizontalen Oberrohrlänge meinem Focus am nächsten kommen.


Danke


----------



## Stefan86 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre mit 180cm den 18er Rahmen, da sollte bei dir der 20er passen.
Ist allerdings auch eine Geschmackssache, mir würde der 20er auch passen, finde den 18er aber besser.
Zur Not würde ich allerdings beim örtlichen Händler eine Probefahrt machen.


----------



## Stravio (22. Oktober 2013)

Moinsen...
Nach 2 Jahren Abstinenz in diesem Forum und einigen hitzigen Diskussionen( siehe ab Seite 30) verabschiede ich mich hier vom Reaction Thread.
Tja...es gibt wohl keinen Grund mehr ein 26 Zoll zu fahren denn darauf kommt man sich nach einer Woche 29er vor wie auf einen Kinderfahrrad
Mein neues Cannondale Flash 29er Alloy 2 nach dem Umbau auf XTR.


----------



## Denzinger (31. Oktober 2013)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich überlege aktuell, ob ich mir nicht mal wieder ein neues HT gönnen sonn.
> Das REACTION GTC SL 27.5 wäre der Kandidat
> ...


 
Also ich bin vor 2 Wochen das GTC 29 in 19 Zoll gefahren, hat mir bei 184 super gut gepaßt. Mein Stereo fahr ich in 18 Zoll, paßt für das Bike au super. einfach zum Händler Deines Vertrauens gehen und Probefahrt machen.

Gruß


----------



## Mathiasd (2. November 2013)

wirklich  Schoon!


----------



## Seppe1988 (6. November 2013)

#piccshare_pic_options , #piccshare_pic_options  > *, #piccshare_tint , #piccshare_logo  { border-radius: 0; -moz-border-radius: 0; border: none; margin: 0; padding:SpSoSsalfjljSo liebe Cube gemeinschaft:-D

Mir wurde ein Cube reaction gtc race 2012 angeboten. 
Das Bike soll 1200  kosten. Das bike wurde knappe 500 km gefahren. Alle Bauteile sind noch orginal. 

Findet ihr den Preis angemessen? Das Bike steht tadellos da.

Das ist der Link für das Bike. 

http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&bi...w=211&start=0&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:91

Zuschlagen oder eher nicht?


----------



## cubabluete (7. November 2013)

Seppe1988 schrieb:


> #piccshare_pic_options , #piccshare_pic_options  > *, #piccshare_tint , #piccshare_logo  { border-radius: 0; -moz-border-radius: 0; border: none; margin: 0; padding:SpSoSsalfjljSo liebe Cube gemeinschaft:-D
> 
> Mir wurde ein Cube reaction gtc race 2012 angeboten.
> Das Bike soll 1200  kosten. Das bike wurde knappe 500 km gefahren. Alle Bauteile sind noch orginal.
> ...





Musst dir überlegen, ob du nicht 200 drauf legst und dir das 2013 Auslaufmodell bei bike-Discount holst. Ist allerdings ein 29er. Kleiner Tip: ruf bei denen an vielleicht kannst noch ein paar Euro rausschinden. Wenns das 26er gebraucht sein soll würde ich sicher nicht mehr als 1000 dafür bezahlen.


----------



## cubabluete (7. November 2013)

Damit es hier wieder mal etwas bunter wird:
Heute meinen neuen Hobel beim Händler abgeholt.


----------



## stonele (7. November 2013)

Schönes Reaction. Die Farbe gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Denzinger (7. November 2013)

Da bin ich ja ganz neidisch, ich bekomm meines erst Anfang Dezember, aber nicht in Grün!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## penoepel (8. November 2013)

Meins steht momentan beim Händler wegen einem vermuteten riss an der hinterradschwinge... Damit ist das Wochenende biketechnisch am Sack:-(


----------



## kreisbremser (9. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich die Tage für das CUBE Reaction GTC Pro 29 grey 'n blue http://www.bike-discount.de/?ac=pddetails&pdid=78852 entschieden.
Nach 19 Jahren und einigen Kilometern ist es mein zweites Fahrrad, d.h. zum ersten mal mit einer Federgabel unterwegs. meine Hände werden es mir danken.
Hat jemand Kritik zum Rad. Ich selbst fand den Preis super und die slx/xt mischung wird meine Anforderungen sicherlich für die nächste Zeit erfüllen. 

Schönes Wochenende auch denen die wie ich aufs radfahren verzichten müssen.


----------



## Asko (10. November 2013)

Weshalb willst du denn Kritik hören?
Wichtig ist doch nur das es dir taugt.
Wenn dir irgendwann was nicht gefällt tausch es aus, ansonsten hab Spaß damit.

Leider verleitet einen das IBC vielzuoft dazu viel Geld ins Rad zu stecken obwohl es garnicht nötig wäre, also fordere es nicht auchnoch heraus


----------



## penoepel (10. November 2013)

..... Carbon statt Konditionen :-D


----------



## xerto (10. November 2013)

fridjof schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mich die Tage für das CUBE Reaction GTC Pro 29 grey 'n blue http://www.bike-discount.de/?ac=pddetails&pdid=78852 entschieden.
> Nach 19 Jahren und einigen Kilometern ist es mein zweites Fahrrad, d.h. zum ersten mal mit einer Federgabel unterwegs. meine Hände werden es mir danken.
> ...



so hier mal meine konstruktive kritik:
Also ich würde die gabel gegen ne fox gabel tauschen
der laufradsatz ist ein sunringle und taugt nix
die schaltelemente sind ja bloss slx und xt. hier wäre xtr das richtige

die bremse is ne billige shimano hier gehört ne ordentlich formula rx ans rad

der lenker ist zu schmal die rahmenfarbe hässlich, kann man aber umpulvern lassen.

vielleicht hättste besser ein anders rad gekauft.....








viel spass mit dem tollen bike


----------



## kreisbremser (10. November 2013)

am liebsten waere mir das rad in schweinchen rosa gewesen, ich denk dann müsste man es niemals anschließen. aber zur qualität der federgabel hab ich tatsächlich nicht viele infos zusammentragen können. gabs da irgendwo testsberichte


----------



## cubabluete (11. November 2013)

stonele schrieb:


> Schönes Reaction. Die Farbe gefällt mir sehr.



Danke. Farbe ist nicht jedermanns Sache, aber nachdem ich schon ein schwarzes Fully habe, brauchte ich eine totale Alternative (auch in der Farbe). 
Fährt sich super auch dank der geänderten Laufräder, die ca. 500 Gramm leichter sind als die originalen.
Gewicht ohne Pedale ziemlich genau 10 KG.


----------



## stonele (11. November 2013)

Was hast du denn für neue Laufräder? Ich überlege mir auch leichtere einzubauen.
Danke


----------



## cubabluete (11. November 2013)

Hab.
Ztr Crest mit sapim cx-ray und alunippel.
Die Nabe ist ein panchowheels (novatec).
Der Satz hat genau 1570 g mit Tublessventil und Dichtband.
Aufgebaut von Pancho Wheels in Oberösterreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (11. November 2013)

fridjof schrieb:


> am liebsten waere mir das rad in schweinchen rosa gewesen, ich denk dann müsste man es niemals anschließen. aber zur qualität der federgabel hab ich tatsächlich nicht viele infos zusammentragen können. gabs da irgendwo testsberichte



Ich würde es so lassen.
Wennst anfängst Teile zu tauschen hättest gleich ein höherwertig bestücktes kaufen können. Ist ein super Bike und günstig noch  dazu.
Was dir am meisten bringen würde ist ein leichter LRS, da könntest leicht mal einen halben Kilo einsparen, aber sonst würde ich nicht viel herumbasteln.


----------



## Onnni (11. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
passt der Racing Ralph in 2,35 in 29"  in das Reaction Pro 29? 

Danke euch!


----------



## Denzinger (11. November 2013)

penoepel schrieb:


> ..... Carbon statt Konditionen :-D



http://www.graubuenden.ch/videos-tv-spots.html?actSeason=1

sprechende Steinböcke und Biker

für die, die es noch nicht kennen sollten.


----------



## MangoAndreas (11. November 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ich würde es so lassen.
> Wennst anfängst Teile zu tauschen hättest gleich ein höherwertig bestücktes kaufen können.



Naja, nicht unbedingt. Ich brauchte für mein Reaction Race einen etwas längeren Vorbau, das wurde dann auch gleich ein etwas höherwertiger. Und die Sattelstütze ist eine andere, P6 Hiflex, die bringt Komfort (auch am Rennrad). 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## kreisbremser (11. November 2013)

Was ich natürlich noch aufrüsten muss sind diebstahlsicherungen für die räder und sattelstange... da ich es nicht immer auf dem rücken mit mir herumtragen will.

pinhead  scheint wohl ok zu sein, allerdings find ich günstig nur das hier: http://www.toms-bikepart-shop.de/pr...oglebase.txt&gclid=COCcyfr33LoCFQkd3godP10AJg

und da ist der spanner für die sattelstütze leider nicht dabei.


----------



## gpzmandel (15. November 2013)

Stefan86 schrieb:


> Mein Reaction hat mal wieder neue Teile bekommen.
> 
> - Fun Works N-Light Sattelklemme
> - Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio
> ...


Hallo Bike gefällt mir gut aber Du sollest mal den Kabelsalat einkürzen .Dann würde es noch ein wenig besser aussehen
Gruß gpzmandel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan86 (15. November 2013)

Hi. Schon längst passiert, die letze Evolutionsstufe sieht mittlerweile so aus.
Ich muss mal anständige Fotos machen ...


----------



## AlMartino (16. November 2013)

Servus,

nun gehöre ich auch zu dem Reaction Club.
Nach dem ich mein LTD Pro für gutes Geld verkaufen konnte, habe ich
mich für das Reaction Pro 2014 entschieden.

Bisher macht das Bike einen guten Eindruck, bis auf die Reifen.
Die wurden nach 50Km durch ein Paar Rocket Ron Evo ersetzt 

Was haltet Ihr von der Formula Bremse?
Ich überlege im Moment ob ich sie nicht gegen eine Shimano Xt tausche.

An sich ist die Bremsleistung ganz gut, aber sie soll im Vergleich zu den Shimano´s ziemlich wartungsintensiv sein.
Haben die XT Bremsen noch andere Vorteile gegenüber der Formula RX?


----------



## xerto (16. November 2013)

AlMartino schrieb:


> Haben die XT Bremsen noch andere Vorteile gegenüber der Formula RX?
> Anhang anzeigen 262283



nein, sie haben überhaupt keine vorteile im gegenteil. in der bike haben sie beim dauerbremsen kläglich versagt.

hier im forum gibt es nur ein paar shimanogläubige die ständig die xt bremse hoch loben.

wenn du mit der bremse zufrieden bist,   voila alles im lot

übrigens hübsches bike, viel spass damit


----------



## CubeFan1998 (16. November 2013)

AlMartino schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von der Formula Bremse?
> Ich überlege im Moment ob ich sie nicht gegen eine Shimano Xt tausche.
> 
> An sich ist die Bremsleistung ganz gut, aber sie soll im Vergleich zu den Shimano´s ziemlich wartungsintensiv sein.
> Haben die XT Bremsen noch andere Vorteile gegenüber der Formula



Zu der Formula kann ich zwar nichts sagen finde aber die SLX genau so gut wie die XT. Aber solange die Formula nicht rumzickt würde ich sie dran lassen abmachen kannst du sie immer noch.


----------



## Stefan86 (16. November 2013)

Ich persönlich würde mir da keine Gedanken um die Bremsen machen. Ob Formula, Shimano oder Avid, die tun sich meiner Erfahrung nach im gleichen Preissegment eigentlich nicht viel. Montagsmodelle die in jeder Serie mal vorkommen natürlich ausgeschlossen. Ich würde das Geld lieber in einen anständigen Laufradsatz stecken, da hast du mehr von.


----------



## AlMartino (16. November 2013)

OK, ihr habt mich überzeugt 
Die Formula RX bleibt erst mal dran.

Laufräder, was außer weniger Gewicht bringen sie mir und welche könnt Ihr empfehlen? 
Bei den jetzigen Sun Ringle Laufrädern ist der Freilauf echt laut, fast schon peinlich laut.
Kann man das irgendwie ändern ?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (16. November 2013)

AlMartino schrieb:


> OK, ihr habt mich überzeugt
> Die Formula RX bleibt erst mal dran.
> 
> Laufräder, was außer weniger Gewicht bringen sie mir und welche könnt Ihr empfehlen?
> ...



Du könntest dann evt. Tubelles fahren. Wegen der Geräusche da brauchst du einen anderen Freilauf was brauchst du denn 26" oder 29"?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## AlMartino (17. November 2013)

> Du könntest dann evt. Tubelles fahren. Wegen der Geräusche da brauchst du einen anderen Freilauf was brauchst du denn 26" oder 29"?



Brauche 29"


----------



## penoepel (17. November 2013)

Gestern habe ich endlich mein Schätzelein vom Händler mit neuem 2014er Rahmen bekommen. Ich denke, die Verschmelzung von 2012 / 2014er Modell ist gelungen;-) 

Einem geschenkten Gaul...


Have a nice Sunday


----------



## Silversurfer74 (17. November 2013)

Sehr schön! 

Wurde der Rahmen von Cube getauscht und alle Kosten inkl. Montage übernommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## penoepel (17. November 2013)

Jup. Habe nur für das neue radlager und die Züge 38 löhnen müssen


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. November 2013)

Ich hoffe doch das radlager hat so viel gekostet und nicht die züge  

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## penoepel (17. November 2013)

Selbstverständlich :-D meine 30 das Lager und der Rest die Züge


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. November 2013)

Da kann man nicht mekern 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Stravio (17. November 2013)

penoepel schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich endlich mein Schätzelein vom Händler mit neuem 2014er Rahmen bekommen. Ich denke, die Verschmelzung von 2012 / 2014er Modell ist gelungen;-)
> 
> Einem geschenkten Gaul...
> 
> ...


Ich frag mich nur die ganze Zeit wie deine Hinterbauschwinge gebrochen sein soll...so wie deine Felgen noch aussehen von 2012 kann es ja nur bei einen üblen Sturz auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele geschehen sein


----------



## penoepel (17. November 2013)

Falsch... Auf dem Weg ins freidad:O
Wer sein Material pflegt hat länger was davon. Hatte mal bei einem 12h Rennen einen Sturz, aber das ist schon über ein Jahr her und ging nicht auf die hinterradschwinge:-*


----------



## Topper-Harley (17. November 2013)

hallo.
hab mal ne frage an euch, hab mir das cube Reaction gtc pro in carbon gebraucht geholt. bin auch sehr zufrieden damit. aber: hab heute festgestellt das ich wasser im Rahmen habe. hab also die Gabel ausgebaut und den rahmen ausgekippt. war nicht wenig, schätze 100ml ungefähr. natürlich ist jetzt alles schön versifft und das untere lager knartzt extrem wenn ich den lenker drehe. nicht das mir der dreck der da jetzt hin und her gerieben wird das cabon wegratscht? aber wie ist das Wasser da rein gekommen, jemand ne idee?
danke schonmal.
ps, ist mit Handy geschrieben. also bitte nicht so auf groß und Kleinschreibung achten.


----------



## kreisbremser (17. November 2013)

moin, 

wo haste das rad denn her? hochwassergebiet? liest sich für mich, al wäre das rad mal abgesoffen...


----------



## Topper-Harley (17. November 2013)

ist aus berlin. hmmm. keine ahnung.
kann ich unten das lager eigentlich raus machen oder ist das zeug mit dem carbon verklebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (17. November 2013)

wasser kommt meist durch die sattelstütze in den rahmen.


----------



## penoepel (17. November 2013)

ist nix verklebt. tippe mal das du ein pressfit lager hast, welches wie es der name schon sagt in den rahmen eingepresst wird. wenn da ein so großes spiel wäre, dass dort wasser eindringen würde, hättest du das beim treten bemerkt. von unten her kann das wasser dann eigentlich nur dort eindringen, wo deine innenlaufenden züge rauskommen (gehe mal davon aus, dass du diese hast;-) ansonsten kann das wasser ja nur noch von oben ( eingang schaltzüge, sattelstütze  bzw. gabelschaft) reingekommen sein...was die theorie vom abgesoffenen rad nur stützen würde;-)


----------



## penoepel (17. November 2013)

...von einem "rausmachen" würde ich dir abraten, denn wenn du beim einpressen das lager verkantest machst du mehr kaputt wie dir geholfen ist! außerdem benötigst du dazu spezialwerkzeug;-)


----------



## Topper-Harley (18. November 2013)

morgen, ich meine nicht das tretlager sondern das lager unten an der gabel. 
unten am tretlager würde ich mich sowieso nicht rantrauen. trau mich ja so schon nix mit dem plasterahmen anzustellen. erstmal vertrauen in das ding gewinnen


----------



## Stravio (18. November 2013)

penoepel schrieb:


> Falsch... Auf dem Weg ins freidad:O
> Wer sein Material pflegt hat länger was davon. Hatte mal bei einem 12h Rennen einen Sturz, aber das ist schon über ein Jahr her und ging nicht auf die hinterradschwinge:-*



Ahhhhhhhha....ein Mädel


----------



## penoepel (18. November 2013)

Ich danke für deine konstruktiven Beiträge! Du bereichert mit deinen höchst qualifizierten Aussagen nicht nur diesen Thread sondern bringst endlich Licht in meine zerrüttete Welt. ICH DANKE DIR... *IDIOT*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stravio (18. November 2013)

penoepel schrieb:


> Ich danke für deine konstruktiven Beiträge! Du bereichert mit deinen höchst qualifizierten Aussagen nicht nur diesen Thread sondern bringst endlich Licht in meine zerrüttete Welt. ICH DANKE DIR... *IDIOT*



Bitte gern geschehenapropo Konstruktiv...Pflegen kannste aber selber oder gibbet es da auch den Händler für
Mein liebes Fräullein...ich habe schon genug Poser und Spinner hier erlebt da macht mir ein Mädel das sich im August 2013 hier angemeldet hat
und sich nun kund tut über ein 2012 Modell mit gebrochener Schwinge, die dieses Bike als Geschenkten Gaul bezeichnet, auch nix mehr aus...ein Schelm wer dabei ins Grübeln kommt
P.S. Getroffene Hunde bellen


----------



## penoepel (18. November 2013)

Ich sehe schon, Du hast eine sehr enge Bindung zu deinem Bike wenn dir das so nahe geht. Naja, deinem Profilbild nach zu urteilen bleibt dir nicht recht viel anderes übrig (^o^)  in diesem sinne..... Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Stravio (18. November 2013)

penoepel schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, Du hast eine sehr enge Bindung zu deinem Bike wenn dir das so nahe geht. Naja, deinem Profilbild nach zu urteilen bleibt dir nicht recht viel anderes übrig (^o^)  in diesem sinne..... Schönen Abend noch



Isch habe wenigstens ein Bild im gegensatz zu ( . ) ( . )
P.S. Das Cube is verkauft...einmal 29er immer 29er


----------



## Chris-Lange (19. November 2013)

Gab es hier nicht einen Bereich in dem Mann sich die Mädels vom Hals hält? 

Ja gibt es: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=206

Wem also die männliche Zuneigung zu viel wird........ darf gerne den Bereich wechseln *ohne* Beschimpfungen.


----------



## Stravio (19. November 2013)

Chris-Lange schrieb:


> Gab es hier nicht einen Bereich in dem Mann sich die Mädels vom Hals hält?
> 
> Ja gibt es:
> 
> ...



ohne Worte...oder doch..DANKE


----------



## DS1002 (13. Januar 2014)

Hiermit melde Zuwachs für alle Reaction Fahrer.
Heute hat ein brandneues Reaction GTC SL 29 in leuchtend grün sein neues Zuhause gefunden. 

Hallo ihr Reaction Fans, schön bei euch zu sein


----------



## gpzmandel (13. Januar 2014)

DS1002 schrieb:


> Hiermit melde Zuwachs für alle Reaction Fahrer.
> Heute hat ein brandneues Reaction GTC SL 29 in leuchtend grün sein neues Zuhause gefunden.
> 
> Hallo ihr Reaction Fans, schön bei euch zu sein



Glückwunsch 
Fotos Fotos 

Gruß Maik


----------



## DS1002 (13. Januar 2014)

mal eins vorab, Nachschub kommt


----------



## Stefan86 (13. Januar 2014)

Yeah reaction Fahrer und gitarrero. Willkommen im Club


----------



## cubabluete (14. Januar 2014)

DS1002 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 267433
> 
> mal eins vorab, Nachschub kommt


Sieht super aus. Gleich wie meins auch mit sqlab sattel.
Was hat da für einen Spritzschutz drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (14. Januar 2014)

@cubabluete ich gehe mal von diesen hier aus Marsh Guard











http://r2-bike.com/rie-sel-design-Schutzblech-Fender-schlamm-PE-farbig kannste auch 
nehmen
oder hier http://www.coole-fotogeschenke.de/trendartikel/mtb-downhill-freeride zum selber gestalten.


----------



## DS1002 (14. Januar 2014)

SQ-Lab Sattel und Griffe, japp.

Azonic Splatter Fender statt Marsh Guard, aber die Form ist gleich.


----------



## cubabluete (15. Januar 2014)

Super danke. Da gibt's ja eine große Auswahl. Kannte bisher nur den Marsh Guard.


----------



## stonele (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
hat jemand den Vergleichstest der 2000€ Carbon-Hardtails in der neuen Bike 3/2014 gelesen und kann mir sagen, wie das Reaction abschneidet?


----------



## Silversurfer74 (9. Februar 2014)

Bike Tipp für den Fachhandel


----------



## stonele (9. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. Was schreiben sie so über die Fahreigenschaften?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (9. Februar 2014)

stonele schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Was schreiben sie so über die Fahreigenschaften?



Lesen ist ja schön und gut aber meinst du nicht das man am besten beim Händler Ne Probefahrt macht.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## stonele (9. Februar 2014)

Ja klar da hast du recht.
Viele Händler haben leider nicht die Auswahl an Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Silversurfer74 (9. Februar 2014)

Meiner schon. Wo kommst du her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (10. Februar 2014)

Zitat Bike: " Eine überragende Ausstattung und das spielerische, sicher Handling küren das Reaction zum Praxis-Primus im Test".
Ich fahr genau das Bike seit November und bin echt begeistert. Die Laufräder habe ich auf Ztr crest mit novatec naben geändert (panchowheels). Die originalen hatten nämlich 2 kg meine jetzt um die 1,5 kg. Das macht schon was aus.
Ich kann es dir nur empfehlen. Du wirst nicht mal beim Versender so ein gutes Preis - Leistungsverhältnis finden, vorausgesetzt zu handelst beim Händler einen guten Preis aus. 15% sollten an Nachlass schon drinnen sein.


----------



## AlMartino (11. Februar 2014)

@cubabluete 

Hi, kannst Du mir mal sagen ob die Fox Gabel eine Evolution oder eine Performance ist?
Has Du das Bike mal gewogen, haben die Angaben von 10,6Kg gestimmt?

Gruß Martin


----------



## cubabluete (12. Februar 2014)

AlMartino schrieb:


> @cubabluete
> 
> Hi, kannst Du mir mal sagen ob die Fox Gabel eine Evolution oder eine Performance ist?
> Has Du das Bike mal gewogen, haben die Angaben von 10,6Kg gestimmt?
> ...


CTD FIT spricht für Performance, also kein offenes Ölbad sondern Fit Kartusche.
Das Gewicht entspricht ziemlich genau den Angaben zumindest beim 17 Zoll-Rahmen.
Ich hab einiges geändert und muss jetzt nochmal mit einer vernünftigen Waage beim Händler wiegen. Ich glaub meine Aldi Kofferwaage ist etwas ungenau.


----------



## AlMartino (12. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Antwort,
hört sich gut an.
Ich werde Heute meinen Händler aufsuchen und mir ein Angebot einholen, schwanke allerdings noch zwischen
dem GTC Sl und dem GTC SLT.
Darf ich fragen wie viel Rabatt der Händler Dir gegeben hat?


----------



## Denzinger (12. Februar 2014)

AlMartino schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort,
> hört sich gut an.
> Ich werde Heute meinen Händler aufsuchen und mir ein Angebot einholen, schwanke allerdings noch zwischen
> dem GTC Sl und dem GTC SLT.
> Darf ich fragen wie viel Rabatt der Händler Dir gegeben hat?


Kommt immer auf den Einsatzbereich an. Wenn du viel im "topspeed" fahren willst dann das SL, bei viel Trail das SLT.
10 % und mehr sollten drin sein.
Gruß


----------



## AlMartino (12. Februar 2014)

Mit 10% kann ich gut leben.
Der Laufradsatz beim SLT ist "*DT Swiss CSW MA 2.9*", welcher ist das im Original?
Kann leider nichts dazu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (12. Februar 2014)

AlMartino schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort,
> hört sich gut an.
> Ich werde Heute meinen Händler aufsuchen und mir ein Angebot einholen, schwanke allerdings noch zwischen
> dem GTC Sl und dem GTC SLT.
> Darf ich fragen wie viel Rabatt der Händler Dir gegeben hat?



Bei mir ist es ein bisserl ein Sonderfall. Meinen Rabatt wird man nicht so schnell bekommen weil ich auch mit dem Händler befreundet bin.
Außerdem hab ich die originalen Laufräder zurückgegeben und gegen leichtere getauscht, Pedal und Flaschenhalter dazu geschenkt bekommen, einige Espressi getrunken usw.
Versuch ein paar Händler anzufragen und gib Ihnen einfach deinen Wunschrabatt vor.
Ich weiß nicht wie es in Deutschland ist, aber bei uns kann man beim Cube schon 15 - 20 % rausholen (hoffe ich hau jetzt nicht die Marge der Händler bei uns zusammen). Zur Wiedergutmachung: Kauf beim Händler und nicht online, der passt dir das Bike auch gleich an und in der Regel bekommst wirklich mit ein bisserl Verhandlungsgeschick einen wesentlich besseren Preis.


----------



## Xroom (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, wollte mich mal im Club mit meinem neuen Reaction GTC SL 29 vorstellen. Habe heute die erste Runde damit drehen dürfen und bin begeistert. Das ist mein ersten Race Hardtail, sonst bin ich eher im AM+ Bereich unterwegs.

Den Sattel habe ich schon zu einem SLR getauscht. Jetzt soll noch ein leichterer LRS folgen. Will auf jeden Fall die NoTubes Crest Felgen. Hatte mir schon einen komplette Satz NoTubes Crest bestellt. Jetzt ist aber einer mit "Wheels by Roland" Naben gekommen. Kennst de jemand? Ich denke der geht wieder zurück. Jetzt denke ich über einen Hoops Satz nach.


----------



## Xroom (14. Februar 2014)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Shimanoboy (14. Februar 2014)

Also ich fahre die Crest auf meinem 26" Hardtail und finde sie sehr gut und du hast den Vorteil ohne viel Aufwand Tubeless zu fahre  was relativ sinnvoll ist.
 Ich bin am Überlegen mir auch dieses oben so schön sichtbare Cube zu holen und wollte wissen ob du bald mal etwas zur Gabel sagen kannst. Laut Bike-Magazin war die Fox eine der besten Gabeln gegen Sid und Co im Hardtailtest.
Das Lustige daran ist, das das Cube ein Konisches Steuerrohr hat, jedoch die Gabel einen 1 1/8 Schaft Besitzt. Seltsam 
 Schönen Abend noch 

Ztr Crest/Veltec Sl LRS abzugeben


----------



## Xroom (14. Februar 2014)

Das ist eine tapered Gabel. der Steuersatz hat oben und unten unterschiedliche Durchmesser. 
Zur Foy kann ich noch nicht soo viel sagen. Muss sie erst mal einfahren. Aber schon jetzt war ich sehr zufrieden. Hatte zuvor schon ein 120mm 2010er Modell und fahre momentan noch eine Lefty Supermaxx  130mm. 
Die Fox spricht schon jetzt sehr feinfühlig an und die CTD Funktion gefällt mir sehr gut. Werde wieder berichten wenn die Gabel ein Paar mehr hm runter hat.


----------



## Shimanoboy (14. Februar 2014)

Der Rahmen ist Konisch jedoch nicht die Gabel ! 
Ich arbeite in einem Bikeladen und du siehst ja wie der Durchmesser an der Gabelbrücke ist.
Bei dem Reaction Sl ist er unten so klein wie bei einem 1 1/8 Schaft. Was du außerdem bei Sks Schutblechmontagen merkst.
Außerdem steht auf der Cube Seite immer dabei ob eine Gabel Tapered ist oder nicht und in diesem Fall ist dem nicht so.
Lg


----------



## Xroom (14. Februar 2014)

Ok, dann habe ich wieder was gelernt;-)


----------



## Shimanoboy (14. Februar 2014)

Ich wollte es auch erst nicht glauben, weil es ja nicht so schwer sein kann dann auch die entsprechende Gabel zu verwenden.
Genauso wie die 8 Euro Bremsscheiben statt wenigstens xt oder slx ohne Ice-Tec.
Bei den Reactions würde ich micht langsam auch über eine Steckachse freuen und wäre bereit für die Optimierung dieser Punke 100 Euro extra zu bezahlen.
@Xroom  Du kannst das den Bildern auf der Cube Seite recht schön entnehmen wenn du mal das Elite Super Hpc Sl mit der Fox und deins vergleichst wirst du merken, dass bei dem Elite die Gabel viel "satter" im Steuerrohr sitzt.


----------



## Xroom (14. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, ab dem Elite Super HPC Race sieht es anders aus. 
Und ja, die Billig-Bremsscheiben, bei denen nicht mal organische Beläge erlaubt sind, haben mich auch schockiert!
Auf dem Bild im Bike Test ist übrigens eine andere Scheibe montiert. Man will sich ja von der Presse nicht nachsagen lassen...


----------



## cubabluete (15. Februar 2014)

:Ich fahr das gleiche seit November.
Gabel ist 1 1/8 nicht tapered wie deutlich zu sehen ist. Finde ich auch komisch keine tapered zu verbauen da sie besser aussehen würde.
Egal ist so und fährt sich sehr gut. Ich glaub nicht, dass man den großartigen Unterschied merkt.
Die Bremsscheiben sind die billigsten aber dafür echt gut.  Wenn sie fertig sind gebe ich mir auch hochwertigere rauf.
Beläge fahre ich die organischen. Die harmonieren wunderbar mit der Scheibe - also kein Problem.

Bei dem Preis muss man halt sparen wo es geht.
Ich hab LRS mit Crest CXray und novatec naben, alles von Panchowheels in Oberösterreich aufgebaut und die sind ca. 500g leichter als die Originalen. Wer tubeless fahren will dem sei gesagt, dass der originale Reifen schwer dicht zu kriegen sind, weil kein snakeskin. Es liegt am Reifen und nicht an der Crest.
Zusätzlich habe ich den Vorbau umgedreht auf "positiv". Gibt eine angenehmere Sitzposition und auch ganz steile Auffahrten sind kein Problem. Mir war der negativ montierte Vorbau einfach zu racelastig.
Ich halte nicht so viel von Testergebnissen, aber in diesem Fall sind die überragenden Ergebnisse fürs Reaction echt gerechtfertigt.
Hab mir auch den 611er Sattel rauf gegeben, da ich den wirklich gut finde. Sattel ist aber immer eine sehr individuelle Sache.

@Xroom: Gratuliere dir zu dem tollen Bike, wird dir sicher taugen. LRS musst noch ändern und deine Überlegung mit Hope + Crest ist sicher ein gute Wahl.

Anbei meins noch ganz jungfräulich im November:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DS1002 (15. Februar 2014)

Gratulation an die Jungs die sich ebenfalls für das geile Grün beim GTC SL entschieden haben.
Ich bin also nicht allein  

Allerdings ist meins bis auf Sattel und Griffe noch unverändert. Mal sehen was noch kommt.

Vorbau ist bei mir auch gedreht, liegt mir viel besser so


----------



## Shimanoboy (23. Februar 2014)

Kann schon jemand was zur Fox sagen ? Merkt jemand was bezüglich Steifigkeit wegen dem NICHT tapered Steuerrohr?

Ztr Crest/Veltec Sl LRS abzugeben


----------



## cubabluete (24. Februar 2014)

Glaub mir da merkst keinen Unterschied. Dazu müsstest schon ins Labor.


----------



## noejoe (12. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre ein Reaction K24 aus 2007, bei dem ich nun das eine oder andere Teil austauschen möchte.
Wie verhält es sich denn mit der Federgabel, bzw. dem Federweg? Cube empfiehlt ja generell, den Federweg beizubehalten, da der Rahmen und die Geometrie darauf ausgerichtet sein sollen (siehe dazu http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...travel-as-provided-in-the-standard-equipment/). Die 80mm meiner Fox F80RL ist dann aber doch der Flaschenhals, weshalb ich mit einer 100mm, eventuell sogar 120mm Gabel liebäugele...
Was meint ihr, oder habt ihr schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Kann man eine Gabel mit abweichendem Federweg einbauen, ohne gleich Gefahr zu laufen, dass der Rahmen bricht?

Vielleicht sollte ich dazu sagen, dass ich nicht zu den leichtesten Fahrern gehöre (je nach Saison ca. 85-90kg)...

Besten Dank für eure Einschätzung!
Jörg


----------



## cubabluete (12. März 2014)

Also brechen wird da mal nix.
20mm mehr als original ist in der Regel kein Problem.
Bei 40 mm müsstest probieren und ev. den Vorbau negativ montieren.
Ich glaub du könntest die 120iger ruhig einbauen, und nur im Notfall den Vorbau umdrehen. Aber ich glaube die 120 würden auch bei positiv montierten Vorbau locker gehen sofern du nicht oft sehr steile Anstiege fährst.


----------



## hartl7676 (14. März 2014)

Hallo hab meins am letzten Samstag geholt bis jetzt 200km gefahren.


----------



## MangoAndreas (21. März 2014)

Hallo noejoe,



noejoe schrieb:


> Cube empfiehlt ja generell, den Federweg beizubehalten, da der Rahmen und die Geometrie darauf ausgerichtet sein sollen (siehe dazu http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...travel-as-provided-in-the-standard-equipment/). Die 80mm meiner Fox F80RL ist dann aber doch der Flaschenhals, weshalb ich mit einer 100mm, eventuell sogar 120mm Gabel liebäugele...



Probiere es aus. Das Lenkverhalten kann sich geringfügig ändern. Aber nicht viel. Denk mal, es gibt absenkbare Gabeln, und das funktioniert auch. Bedenke, dass bei 20 mm weniger FederwegEinbauhöhe die Kurbeln ungefähr 10 mm näher am Boden sind.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Kero81 (30. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe ich stelle meine Frage nicht im falschen Forenbereich. :-S
Und zwar fahre ich ein Cube Reaction GTC Pro mit einem RFR Flat Race Bar, 31,8x720 mm, 9° Lenker. Ich habe nun seit einigen Wochen Schmerzen im linken Ellbogen, mein Arzt sagt es däutet auf einen "Tennis-Arm" hin. Daher habe ich mir überlegt entweder einen steileren Vorbau oder anderen Lenker zu montieren. So, nun bin ich mir nicht sicher was ich zuerst versuchen soll! Anderen Vorbau oder eher den Lenker gegen z.b. diesen austauschen um eine etwas steilere Sitzposition zu bekommen. Ich sitze mit aktuellem Lenker mit gestreckten Armen da, denke daher kommen die Porbleme im Ellbogen. 
Ich würde mich sehr über hilfreiche Antorten freuen, es wird langsam Sommer und ich will nicht das der Ellbogen schlimmer wird. Ich MUSS raus!

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus.

Ach, noch ein kleines Alibi(ldchen):


----------



## Shimanoboy (30. März 2014)

Hast du auch Schmerzen im Handgelenk? 
Ich habe seid gestern den selben Lenker und die Hand tat schon nach 20km weh, weil ich nicht mit der Lenkerform klarkomme. Vllt hat das auch Auswirkungen auf deinen Ellbogen.
Ich werde meinen wahrscheinlich gegen einen syntace vektor tauschen, der leichten rise hat und etwas nach hinten gebogen ist.
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (30. März 2014)

Ganz leichte Schmerzen im Handgelenk, ja. Auch schlafen meine Hände irgendwann ein. Könntest Du mal nen Link zu dem Lenker den du Dir kaufen willst Posten?! Und evtl. dein Gewicht und Größe?


----------



## Shimanoboy (30. März 2014)

Ich hab ihn auch noch nicht ausprobiert, aber bei meinem alten fahrrad war auch ein ähnlicher lenker drauf und da war es besser.
Gewicht: 68 kg 
Größe: 181cm

http://m.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/lenker-barends/syntace-vector-318-2014-black-mtb-lenker/227091.html

Ich weis nicht genau ob es der lenker ist, weil bei uns im laden solche syntace lenker rumfliegen die von cube bikes abgebaut wurden und ich soeinen ausprobiere.
LG


----------



## Kero81 (30. März 2014)

Sollte ich denn eher zuerst den Vorbau austauschen oder eher nen Lenker mit mehr Rise verbauen? Möchte halt ungern was kaufen, was dann unnötig wäre.


----------



## Shimanoboy (30. März 2014)

Ich würde zum Händler deines Vertrauens gehen und mal verschiedene Optionen ausprobieren. 
Ich würde erstmal den Lenker wechseln wenn du nicht zu gestreckt sitzt, da du ja auch Probleme mit der Hand zu haben scheinst.. da können auch ergon griffe abhilfe schaffen.
Wenn du zu gestreckt sitzt denke ich kann man auch den vorbau kürzen.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. März 2014)

dreh den lenker doch erst mal etwas zu dir hin oder von dir weg, bevor du dir was neues kaufst.

ein breiterer lenker mit mehr rise kann unter umständen keinen einfluss auf deine sitzposition haben.
durch das mehr an breite musst du den oberkörper weiter nach vorne beugen. der zusätzliche rise gleicht das ganze dann wieder aus, und du sitzt genau wie vorher mit dem schmalen lenker mit wenig rise.


----------



## Kero81 (30. März 2014)

Ich würde den neuen Lenker dann eh auf das gleiche Maß kürzen.
Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber wenn ich den jetzigen Lenker nach oben drehe werden meine handgelenke mehr geknickt da der lenke wie ein V (übertrieben gesehen) steht. Ich werde mal versuchen die Hände etwas näher zusammen zu positionieren. Vll. reichts ja schon wenn ich den Lenker etwas kürze. Danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten. Über weitere Tips freue ich mich natürlich. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. März 2014)

knicken deine handgelenke weg, wenn du normal auf dem bike sitzt?
bzw. musst du dagegenhalten um arm und hand in eine linie zu bringen?


----------



## Kero81 (30. März 2014)

Puh, kann ich dir jetzt so spontan garnicht zu hundert Prozent beantworten, da müsste ich mal aufs Bike steigen. Aber ich würde sagen das die Daumen gaaanz leicht weiter nach vorne stehen, also die Handgelenke gaaanz leicht abknicken. Aber wirklich nur leicht. Ich sitze halt mit komplett durchgestreckten Armen da, um sie leicht einknicken zu lassen muss ich mich schon arg nach vorne bäugen.


----------



## cubabluete (3. April 2014)

Interessant wäre deine Körpergröße und Rahmengröße.
Möglicherweise ist der Rahmen für deine Körpergröße eine spur zu groß, dann hilft sicher ein kürzerer Vorbau.
Ich habe meinen Vorbau erst mal umgedreht (auf positiv), dadurch bin ich auch aufrechter, habe aber das Gefühl, dass ein kürzerer Vorbau auch besser passen würde bei mir. Der Lenker kommt mir recht vernünftig vor.
Dein Vorbau schaut auch positiv aus und an der Position der Bremshebel hab ich auch nix auszusetzen. Die Ergon Griffe könnten auch stützen. Somit schwierig zu sagen.
A guter Händler könnte dir schon weiter helfen. Ev. auch leihweise mit einem kurzem Vorbau.


----------



## Denzinger (3. April 2014)

Jetzt melde ich mich auch zu Wort, daß mit den einschlafenden Händen kann auch von der Wirbelsäule kommen, daß habe ich. liegt aber vermutlich nicht am neuen Reaction, sondern eher an den neuen Spinningrädern im Studio. Mir wurde gesagt wenn die Hand eher am Daumen und Zeigefinger einschläft kommt es vom Handgelenk (Karpaltunnel) und wenn eher kleiner Finger und Handkante dann vom Rücken, z.B. wegen zu gestreckter Haltung auf dem Bike und daher den Kopf zu sehr im Nacken. Ich hoffe das hilft dir bei Deiner Ursachenforschung weiter.
Gruß


----------



## Kero81 (3. April 2014)

Danke euch beiden für eure Posts, die haben mir wirklich geholfen. Daumen hoch. =)
Ich könnte mir bei einem Händler einen steileren+kürzeren (17°, 80mm) Vorbau montieren lassen und damit mal so 10-20km fahren. Da mir das zu umständlich ist (Brauche das Bike um auf die Arbeit zu kommen, müsste auf Bus umsteigen...) hab ich mir jetzt nen 17°,80mm Vorbau bestellt. Ich wollte mir eh nen Helm kaufen, von daher... 
Hab mir im Vorfeld in Google Sketchup mal mein Bike grob nachgebaut und unterschiedliche Winkel und Längen des Vorbaus verglichen. Ich denke mit dem neuen hören die Probleme im Ellbogen und den Händen auf. Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall hier nochmal ein Feedback abgeben. Hoffe das meine Bestellung bis Samstag hier ankommt, am Wochenende würd ich gerne wieder fahren. =)


----------



## no name2606 (5. April 2014)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hoffe ich stelle meine Frage nicht im falschen Forenbereich. :-S
> Und zwar fahre ich ein Cube Reaction GTC Pro mit einem RFR Flat Race Bar, 31,8x720 mm, 9° Lenker. Ich habe nun seit einigen Wochen Schmerzen im linken Ellbogen, mein Arzt sagt es däutet auf einen "Tennis-Arm" hin. Daher habe ich mir überlegt entweder einen steileren Vorbau oder anderen Lenker zu montieren. So, nun bin ich mir nicht sicher was ich zuerst versuchen soll! Anderen Vorbau oder eher den Lenker gegen z.b. diesen austauschen um eine etwas steilere Sitzposition zu bekommen. Ich sitze mit aktuellem Lenker mit gestreckten Armen da, denke daher kommen die Porbleme im Ellbogen.
> Ich würde mich sehr über hilfreiche Antorten freuen, es wird langsam Sommer und ich will nicht das der Ellbogen schlimmer wird. Ich MUSS raus!
> ...




kommt davon wenn man jeden drecks trend mitmacht!!
wenn du die möglichkeit hast die griffe weiter zur lenkermitte hin zu montieren , dann erst mal das machen.
kürzen kannste immer. verlängern nur nicht.

der ergonomisch fatalste trend in den letzten jahren, ist der hin zu viel zu breiten lenkern.
da kam zu der oft falschen griffhaltung und der abquetschung der handgelenksgefäse und das daraus resultierende taubheitsgefühl der finger, noch die falsche belastung der ellenbogen hinzu.

also, die regel lautet bei tourenfahrten: lenkerbreite= schulterbreite + breite der handinnenfläche maximal zwei handflächenbreiten.
einfach mal ne tour fahren und wenn die ellenbogen das schmerzen anfangen, für kurze zeit den lenker schmaller greifen. wirst sehn es verschwindet.

ich finds echt lustig wenn ich süße, zierlich damen mit einer körpergröße von max 160cm auf nem 29er vorbei fahren sehe und die nen lenker von min. 720 eher 740mm breite sehe.
zu gut 95% sind es auch cube bikes die durch die gegend gerollt werden. zumindest in münchen.
was mir immer wieder bestätigt das cube wurscht ist was der fahrer braucht. dennen ist nur wichtig was kohle reinbringt

sorry für meine wut, aber das was in letzter zeit in der bikebrange passiert ist mit meinem gewissen nicht zu vereinbaren, weswegen ich auch nicht mehr in der brange arbeite. zumindest nicht im verkauf.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (5. April 2014)

Zumindest kürzen kann man ja selbst innerhalb gewisser Grenzen, sofern Alulenker (die jute alte Sääääge). Hab bei meinem neuen 29er Reaction auch den 720er Lenker etwas schmäler gemacht, jede Seite ca 3 cm abgesägt. Jetzt passts recht gut mit meiner Schulterbreite, lediglich der Platz reicht grad noch auf der Seite, wo der Pushloc-Hebel für die Federgabel zusätzlich montiert ist. Durch den Durchmesserzuwachs Ri Mitte/Vorbauklemmung kann man die Hebel leider nur sehr begrenzt weiter nach innen rücken, da ist schnell Schluss mit Genuss. Aber es hat grad noch hingehauen.


----------



## Kero81 (5. April 2014)

no name2606 schrieb:


> kommt davon wenn man jeden drecks trend mitmacht!!
> wenn du die möglichkeit hast die griffe weiter zur lenkermitte hin zu montieren , dann erst mal das machen.
> kürzen kannste immer. verlängern nur nicht.
> 
> ...



Kanns sein das du was gegen Cube im Allgemeinen hast?! Find deinen Post iwie ziemlich aggressiv. Als Anfänger macht man halt mal Fehler. Aber mir zu unterstellen das ich "jeden Drecks Trend" mitmache find ich schon arg unverschämt und auch ziemlich Dumm von Dir. Immerhin kennst Du mich nicht. Naja, wirst ein Troll sein, von daher "Dont feed the Trolls".

Hab heute den neuen Vorbau montiert und bin mal 15km gefahren. Keine Schmerzen im Ellbogen. =) Somit Problem gelöst.


----------



## no name2606 (6. April 2014)

ja sorry im nachinein....

gegen cube, ja schon!!
hab zu oft hinter die kulissen schauen können und zu oft ne geldgeile antwort seitens "cube vertretern" in bezug auf " zum wohle des kunden" fragen bekommen.

wenn du mal ne gscheide tour von min 80km+ machst und dann schmerzen bekommst, versuch das mit den griffen.
muß nicht viel sein. erst mit nem halben cm pro seite anfangen und sich dann mm für mm hinarbeiten bis keine schmerzen mehr auftauchen.
da du warscheinlich in den 90er auf die welt gekommen bist, kannst es noch korrigieren ohne das im höheren alter stress mit den gelenken auf taucht.
willst ja länger fahren

und zur dummheit..... naja, erst hälste mir ne standpauke (zu recht) und dann beleidigst selber.


----------



## cubabluete (6. April 2014)

Lenker kürzen ist Blödsinn, weil man dadurch Kontrolle verliert. Das kann jeder bestätigen, der schon mal einen breiten Lenker gefahren ist.
Mit einem kürzeren Vorbau gewinnt man dagegen wesentlich mehr. Ein 72iger Lenker ist heutzutage eh schon schmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (6. April 2014)

Ist doch egal ob ein 72 lenker als schmal gilt . Nicht immer das machrn was man vorgeschrieben bekommt . Was wichtig ist, ist das es passt.
Früher waren die kürzer und keiner hat gemeckert.
Lenker kürzen ändert schon was und zwar wird deine hand nicht so extrem geknickt was vorallem bei geraden lenker ein Comfortgewinn ist.
Jeder normale Mensch kommt mit nem 68 lenker und 29 noch den Berg runter!


----------



## ben1982 (6. April 2014)

So nun mit leichtem LRS unterwegs.






Änderungen:

Sattel: Ergon SM30 Evo
Griffe: Ritchey WCS Moosgummi
Sattelklemme: Hope
LRS: Fun Works N Light Evo mit Sapim CX Ray und ZTR Crest

Gabelschaft um 2 cm gekürzt.

Fahrergewicht: 74 kg fahrfertig

Das Teil fährt sich einfach nur genial. Gabelperformance ist auch top. Meine SID am 26er war da bei weitem weniger feinfühlig. Bin auch aufgrund Ellenbogenproblemen aufs 29er umgestiegen und bereue es nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Schmerzen sind weg und das Fahrverhalten ist genial.


----------



## Shimanoboy (7. April 2014)

So dann zeig ich auch mal mein Neues. 
Ich hoffe man verzeiht mir, dass ich den Reaction Thread für mein Elite nutze ;-)

Cube Elite Super hpc pro 29

geändert habe ich: 
-Syntace Vector 318 2014
-Ice-tech Scheiben
-Ergon SM3-L Sattel
-Shimano Deore XT Shadow Plus  
Schaltwerk

Außerdem kommt bald noch eine zweifach Kurbel und Umwerfer dran.

Die Cannondale Sattelklemme kommt iwann noch ab aber sie erfüllt ihren Zweck.

Nach 100 km mit dem Bike muss ich sagen, dass jedes Gramm danach schreit getreten zu werden .
Der Vorwärtsdrang ist Pervers  
Gewogen habe ichs noch nicht aber unter 11 kg sollte es sein.

Gestört hat mich anfangs nur das große Spiel der Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr, was ich mit der anderen Klemme und Finishline Carbonpaste beheben konnte.
Bis jetzt hälts.





















Keine Haftung für Rechtschreibfehler.

Lg Tim


----------



## Team Slow Duck (23. April 2014)

Mein Reaction GTC 29er hat nun einen neuen Laufradsatz spendiert bekommen (rot eloxierte Hope Pro II Evo, Sapim Race, rote Alunippel, ZTR Arch Ex). Allerdings bin ich nun von Conti auf Maxxis-Reifen umgestiegen, da diese scheiß Felgen und die engen Contis ein extrem schweißtreibendes Tandem sind (hätt ich das vorher gewusst, hätt ich was anderes gewählt, am 26er AMS hab ich die ZTR Flow Ex dran, da gab es nicht so ein Gewürge - scheint ne 29er-Marotte zu sein). Mit den (fabrikfrischen, nicht gedehnten) Maxxis Ikon ging die Montage eben problemlos (man muss auch sagen, ich fahre altmodisch mit Schlauch, keine Lust auf Milchgepansche, wo ich alle drei Monate nachschütten muss und immer mehr auskristallisierte Trockensuppe im Reifen ist). 

Die serienmäßigen Sunringlé Radium MA sind echt sackschwer. 
Mit digitaler Küchenwaage ermittelt. 
Vorderrad ohne Schnellspanner, ohne Scheibe
alt (ohne Felgenband) 1031 g
neu (ohne Felgenband) 858 g
Hinterrad ohne Kassette, Schnellspanner, Scheibe
alt (mit Plastikfelgenband) 1337 g
neu (mit Stans gelbem Rimtape) 1063 g

Schnellspanner alt (Sunringlé) CroMo: 106 g
neu (Funworks Titan) 42 g

Ganz schöne Unterschiede. Auf jeden Fall freu ich mich nach dem Montagegewürge und ner Woche Wartezeit auf neue Teile (naja Ostern halt dazwischen) auf die erste Fahrt


----------



## ben1982 (24. April 2014)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Mein Reaction GTC 29er hat nun einen neuen Laufradsatz spendiert bekommen (rot eloxierte Hope Pro II Evo, Sapim Race, rote Alunippel, ZTR Arch Ex). Allerdings bin ich nun von Conti auf Maxxis-Reifen umgestiegen, da diese scheiß Felgen und die engen Contis ein extrem schweißtreibendes Tandem sind (hätt ich das vorher gewusst, hätt ich was anderes gewählt, am 26er AMS hab ich die ZTR Flow Ex dran, da gab es nicht so ein Gewürge - scheint ne 29er-Marotte zu sein). Mit den (fabrikfrischen, nicht gedehnten) Maxxis Ikon ging die Montage eben problemlos (man muss auch sagen, ich fahre altmodisch mit Schlauch, keine Lust auf Milchgepansche, wo ich alle drei Monate nachschütten muss und immer mehr auskristallisierte Trockensuppe im Reifen ist).
> 
> Die serienmäßigen Sunringlé Radium MA sind echt sackschwer.
> Mit digitaler Küchenwaage ermittelt.
> ...


 

Die Montage bei den 29er Crest war mit Racing Ralph und Rocket Ron auch ein Kampf.

Hab aber mittels eines Kabelbinders nun meine ganz eigene Technik die auch super einfach funktioniert. Einfach um den Reifen und Felgen den Kabelbinder max. ankanallen (dazwishen habe ich ein Tuch/Tempo gespannt -> Kratzschutz) und dann via vernünftigen Reifenheber (Schwalbe) draufziehen. Funktioniert super einfach...

Der Gewichtsunterschied zum originalen LRS ist auch der Hammer. Fast 800g weniger...


----------



## cubeler (14. Mai 2014)

Mein "altes" Cube LTD Race (2008) wurde vor gut zwei Wochen von meinem neuen Reaction GTC Pro 29 abgelöst.
Hab schon ein paar Touren hinter mir und ich bin begeistert! Allein schon die 29er Räder... es läuft und läuft und läuft...
Nur leider auf der letzten Tour in Linz hatte ich Öl auf meiner hinteren Bremsscheibe  ist schon bei meinem Händler...


----------



## Denzinger (14. Mai 2014)

Na dann war das bei mir doch kein Einzelfall, hatte bei meinem neuen GTC SL 29 Öl auf der vorderen Scheibe, Bremskolben war undicht. Bremse wurde von meinem Händler ausgetauscht und eingeschickt, bin mal gespannt ob da noch was kommt.


----------



## ben1982 (14. Mai 2014)

Ob das so Vergelich bar ist. Sind schließlich zweierlei Bremsenhersteller...


----------



## Denzinger (14. Mai 2014)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Ob das so Vergelich bar ist. Sind schließlich zweierlei Bremsenhersteller...


Beides sind Shimano Bremsen einmal die Deore A-M615 und einmal die XT, ob da die selben Kolben verbaut sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (14. Mai 2014)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Beides sind Shimano Bremsen einmal die Deore A-M615 und einmal die XT, ob da die selben Kolben verbaut sind


 
Ach so, Du fährst also ein 2014er


----------



## cubeler (16. Mai 2014)

Wie du schon vermutet hast es war der Kolben undicht... Bekomme einen neuen Bremssattel


----------



## maxito (19. Mai 2014)

Welche Reifen passen maximal ins Cube GTC Pro bzw. hattet ihr schon Probleme mit bestimmten Größen? Mein bisher größter Reifen war der Ardent 2.4 auf dem Original Ringle Laufradsatz mit 21mm Innenbreite, Platz war noch da!!
Also mich interessiert, wo der Spaß aufhört?? ;-)

Hoffe das Thema gab es nicht schon dutzende Male, aber der Fred ist einfach zu lang!


----------



## Shimanoboy (19. Mai 2014)

Eine Frage wofür größer als 2,25 bei einem 29(26) H ardtail? 
Dann hättest du dir eig was anderes kaufen müssen.
Ich raff nicht warum man seine Bikes immer so vergewaltigen muss .


----------



## maxito (19. Mai 2014)

Aktuell sind 2.2er Race Kings drauf...aber gelegentlich ist es auch nett, wenn die Reifen nicht schnell sind, sondern auch Reserven bieten. Bei 100 Kilo plus Bike dämpfen größere Reifen auch besser. Habe mehr Reifen als Bikes daheim. Vielleicht sollte ich das ja künftig überdenken?? ;-)


----------



## kreisbremser (19. Mai 2014)

Also laut manitou passen max. 2,4 reifen in die marvel expert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (20. Mai 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Eine Frage wofür größer als 2,25 bei einem 29(26) H ardtail?
> Dann hättest du dir eig was anderes kaufen müssen.
> Ich raff nicht warum man seine Bikes immer so vergewaltigen muss .



Weil der Ein oder Andere einen anderen Einsatzbereich hat als Du. 

Die sind bekanntlich bei jedem individuell. Und auch mit dem HT egal 26er oder 29er kann man Spass haben.

Ach ja, und Du solltest Dir ein anderes Bike kaufen, warum??? Keine Ahnung, sagt sich so leicht 


Achtung: Ironie vorhanden !!!


----------



## Shimanoboy (20. Mai 2014)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Weil der Ein oder Andere einen anderen Einsatzbereich hat als Du.
> 
> Die sind bekanntlich bei jedem individuell. Und auch mit dem HT egal 26er oder 29er kann man Spass haben.
> 
> ...




1) das wort hätte hat eine andere Bedeutung als solltest .
You know ?

2) Ich habe selber mit einem 29 Hardtail Spaß und denke, dass 2,4 Zoll den Einsatzbereich doch arg verfehlt 

3) keine Ironie vorhanden


----------



## ben1982 (20. Mai 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> 1) das wort hätte hat eine andere Bedeutung als solltest .
> You know ?
> 
> 2) Ich habe selber mit einem 29 Hardtail Spaß und denke, dass 2,4 Zoll den Einsatzbereich doch arg verfehlt
> ...



You know --> Liegt das in den USA???

Meine Antwort war nicht doof gemeint. Aber jeder hat eben anderst Spass auf SEINEM Bike. Und wenn der "Eine" eben mal etwas ausprobieren möchte, ist doch gut. Klar ist, dass das hier ein Forum ist und jeder nach seinem Kopf schreibt, aber dann immer gleich übertreiben und mit "Spitzfindigkeiten" auf einen Fehlkauf hinzudeuten...

Ansonsten lass uns nicht streiten, hat eh keinen Sinn. Im Forum schreibt man auch viel zu gerne aneinander vorbei.


----------



## kreisbremser (21. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## maxito (21. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Tipps, jetzt habe ich mein Bike und seine Fahrer noch besser kennengelernt ;-)


----------



## Dot (21. Mai 2014)

Bin gerade "etwas" gefrustet. Hatte heute einen Ausritt mit meinem 29er GTC SL (2014) und stellte fest, dass meine Sattelstütze wanderte.
Daraufhin habe ich diese gerichtet und musste feststellen, dass beim Herausnehmen der Stütze hauchdünne Glasfaserplättchen mitkamen. Daheim habe ich das Ganze genauer untersucht und musste feststellen, dass im Sattelrohr in etwa 5-6 cm Tiefe auf der gleichen Höhe zwei 2-3 mm breite Abplatzer sind, die etwa 1-2 cm auseinander liegen und die man auch gut merkt, wenn man drüber fährt. (Etwa 0,5-1 mm tief). Darüber hinaus hat sich oben am Schlitz eine Carbonfaser (leicht) gelöst (Man kann sie mit dem Fingernagel unterheben.).

Es sind noch die original Sattelstütze und die original Sattelklemme verbaut. Die Sattelklemme hat ziemlich viel Spiel, wurde aber nie übermäßig angezogen.
Die beiden Löcher sind mir unerklärlich, da die Sattelstütze weitaus tiefer geht. Leider kann ich keine Fotos posten, da die Lichtverhältnisse fürs Sattelrohr zu schlecht waren...

Kann ich den Rahmen nun "wegschmeißen"? Kennt jemand von euch das Problem? (Das Bike hat 300 km runter. Ich könnte kotzen...)


----------



## Xroom (21. Mai 2014)

Kann es sein, das die ertastbaren Stellen genau da sind wo die Sitzstreben auf das Sitzrohr treffen? Hier ist das bei mir auch unsauber gearbeitet. Kann man aber mit feinem Schmirgelpapier beheben.
Wenn du unsicher bist bring das Rad doch zum Händler. Der Rahmen hat 3 Jahre Garantie.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dot (21. Mai 2014)

Ja, es sitzt in der Region. Aber - das sind richtige "Löcher". Mit feinem Schmirgelpapier ist es da nicht getan...

Wenn ich in das Sattelrohr nicht hineingelangt hätte, wäre ich überhaupt nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass da etwas nicht stimmt. 

Werde morgen zum Händler gehen. 
(Ist den anderen das auch schon aufgefallen bzw. ist das am Ende wohlmöglich normal?)


----------



## gpzmandel (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
hier mal mein Winterprojekt Aufbau eines Cube Reaction 29 SL Rahmen erster eigener Aufbau. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/winterprojekt-aufbau-cube-reaction-sl29-rahmen.662083/page-8


















Gruß Maik


----------



## -Kottan- (30. Mai 2014)

ben1982 schrieb:


> So nun mit leichtem LRS unterwegs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann es nur bestätigen. Klasse Bike! Habe in die Gabel eine FOX FIT-Kartusche einsetzen lassen. Das bringt ne ganze Menge in Sachen Ansprechverhalten. Die Schaltung habe ich auf 2x10 umgebaut. Das reicht vollkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (30. Mai 2014)

-Kottan- schrieb:


> Kann es nur bestätigen. Klasse Bike! Habe in die Gabel eine FOX FIT-Kartusche einsetzen lassen. Das bringt ne ganze Menge in Sachen Ansprechverhalten. Die Schaltung habe ich auf 2x10 umgebaut. Das reicht vollkommen.



Das Ansprechverhalten passt mir auch schon in der Original Variante. 2-Fach hatte ich mir auch überlegt. Aber wegen den paar Gramm wollt ich nicht so viel investieren. Nachteile hat die 3-Fach ja nicht. Hab das 24er nur durch ein 22er ersetzt. Der neue LRS hat jedoch sehr viel in Sachen Spritzigkeit gebracht. Bin immer noch total begeistert von dem Bike.


----------



## ben1982 (30. Mai 2014)

@gpzmandel

Welche Reifenbreiten hast Du verbaut???


----------



## gpzmandel (31. Mai 2014)

@ben1982 vorne 2,25 hinten 2,1


----------



## -Kottan- (31. Mai 2014)

ben1982 schrieb:


> @gpzmandel
> 
> Welche Reifenbreiten hast Du verbaut???



Vorne Rocket Ron 2,25 / Hinten Racing Ralph 2,25 auf ZTR Crest tubeless.


----------



## ben1982 (2. Juni 2014)

gpzmandel schrieb:


> @ben1982 vorne 2,25 hinten 2,1


Wie bist denn mit dem Thunder Burt zufrieden?


----------



## gpzmandel (3. Juni 2014)

Sehr gut, bei Nässe ist er ein bisschen rutschig aber wenn man es weiß geht es. Sonst bei trockenen und leicht feuchten Boden guter Vortrieb. Mit dem Rocket Ron vorne eine gute Kombination für den Sommer.

Grüße Maik


----------



## Shimanoboy (12. Juni 2014)

Haben welche von euch Probleme mit Knacken im Rahmen ? 
Meine Vermutung ist, dass am Ausgang der Schaltzüge nahe des Tretlagers die Geräusche entstehen, da dort jeweils zwei Buchsen die Außenhüllen halten.

Hat wer ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Juni 2014)

also ich hatte immer mal ein knacken bei meinem 2013er reaction gtc pro carbon. lag bei mir am dreck in der sattelstütze und später haben dann die hinteren speichen geknackt, weil gelockert nach knapp 1000km und ich dacht die nabe sei im eimer...


----------



## cubabluete (13. Juni 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass man es nicht leicht feststellen kann, weil die Ursache meist dort liegt, wo man sie gar nicht vermutet.
Man kann nur Schritt für Schritt die einzelnen Teile durchgehen und so den Fehler finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (13. Juni 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Haben welche von euch Probleme mit Knacken im Rahmen ?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


Ja, habe auch seit geraumer zeit ein Knacken am Rahmen, ich vermute bei mir die Sattelstütze, weil im Stehen das Knacken weg ist. Muß aber noch genauer nachforschen.


----------



## -Kottan- (13. Juni 2014)

Der GTC Carbonrahmen knackt gerne an folgenden Stellen:

- Tretlager
- Sattelstütze
- Lenkkopf (Steuersatz)

Abhilfe:

- neues Tretlager für ca. 45 € inkl. Montage. Das Pressfitlager selber zu demontieren, fetten und wieder montieren lohnt kaum.
- Sattelstütze demontieren, Innenbereich im Rahmen und Stütze reinigen, Montagepaste auf die Stütze
- Vorbau lösen, Gabel nach unten herausnehmen, Lager prüfen und ggf erneuern oder mit etwas Fett wieder neu einsetzen

@Shimanoboy: Was Dein Problem angeht, so glaube ich nicht, dass es von den Zughülsenhaltern am Tretlager kommt. Diese stehen permanent unter Spannung. Dennoch kannst Du mal versuchen die Züge zu lockern, die Hülsen ein klein wenig heraus zu hebeln (sind nur gesteckt) und dann Silikonspray drauf zu sprühen. Bei mir war die Tretlagerhülse gerissen und hat hin und wieder geknackt. Ein Tretlager z.B. von BBB mit Aluhülsen ist erheblich stabiler als die GFK Version von Shimano.


----------



## ben1982 (13. Juni 2014)

-Kottan- schrieb:


> - neues Tretlager für ca. 45 € inkl. Montage. Das Pressfitlager selber zu demontieren, fetten und wieder montieren lohnt kaum



Naja, dauert 20 Minuten. Plus 25 ,- EUR Material. Die Übung machts ;-)


----------



## Shimanoboy (13. Juni 2014)

Man muss nicht zwingend das lager tauschen desshalb frag ivh mich was 25 euro kosten soll  

Ne ich trau mich nicht ans Tretlager weil ich mich nicht so gut mit Fahrrädern auskenne


----------



## kreisbremser (13. Juni 2014)

-Kottan- schrieb:


> Der GTC Carbonrahmen knackt gerne an folgenden Stellen:
> 
> ...
> - Sattelstütze demontieren, Innenbereich im Rahmen und Stütze reinigen, Montagepaste auf die Stütze
> ...



hab neulich irgendwo gelesen dass montagepaste mit carbon wohl nicht der richtige weg sei... ich hol meine stütze nach schlamm-oder regenfahrten raus und reinige alles in dem bereich...dauert 5min.


----------



## ben1982 (15. Juni 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Man muss nicht zwingend das lager tauschen desshalb frag ivh mich was 25 euro kosten soll




Da hast Du auch wieder recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (15. Juni 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> hab neulich irgendwo gelesen dass montagepaste mit carbon wohl nicht der richtige weg sei... ich hol meine stütze nach schlamm-oder regenfahrten raus und reinige alles in dem bereich...dauert 5min.



Es gibt extra Carbonmontagepaste bzw. Paste die zur Verwendung mit Carbon frei gegeben ist. Wenn man zu wenig davon auf die Sattelstütze gibt, kann ein Knacken / Knirschen entstehen. Einfach schön Dick drauf damit. Der große Vorteil ist mit Verwendung der Paste kann man den Anzugsmoment der Sattelstützenklemme reduzieren, außerdem verhindert es auch ein "Wandern" der Stütze. Wichtig ist aber, dass man von Zeit zu Zeit die Paste erneuert. Vorallem wenn man eine Carbonstütze verbaut hat. Das kann dann etwas zusammen "gammeln".


----------



## Denzinger (17. Juni 2014)

Kann das Knacken auch Temperatur abhängig sein?
Ich hatte letzten Samstag meine Sattelstütze etc. sauber gemacht und dann eine kleine Proberunde gedreht, das Knacken war aber nicht weg. Heute Morgen dann oh Wunder, kein Knacken mehr  kann es an den 15-20 Grad Temperaturunterschied liegen?


----------



## -Kottan- (17. Juni 2014)

Sicherlich ist der Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizient bei Alu und Carbon unterschiedlich, jedoch hierbei vernachlässigbar. Ich vermute eher, es liegt an mangelnder/falscher Verwendung von Montagepaste bzw. Fett. Wenn die Sattelstütze gereinigt, gefettet und ordnungsgemäß montiert ist (minimale Einstecktiefe des Sattelrohres nicht unterschritten und Schrauben-Drehmomente beachtet), sollte eigentlich nichts knacken. Übrigens: Das Knacken kann auch vom Sattel kommen. Also bitte auch den Sattelstützenkopf und Sattel auf Knackgeräusche überprüfen.


----------



## Denzinger (17. Juni 2014)

Danke, werde ich berücksichtigen und weiter testen.


----------



## Kero81 (20. Juni 2014)

Hatte gestern eine etwas längere Tour (81km) gemacht und nach ca. 30km find es bei mir auch an zu knacken. Aber übelst... Konnte bis jetzt noch nicht feststellen woher es kam, das einzige was ich in letzter Zeit gemacht hab war ne gründliche Reinigung (Badewanne) und die Schaltung neu eingestellt. Könnte sowas an der evtl. falsch eingestellten Schaltung liegen? Evtl. zu stramm die Kette gespannt?! Macht mir scho n bissl Angst, hab sofort nach Rissen gesucht aber nix gefunden. Kann das Knackgeräusch auch absolut nicht zuordnen.


----------



## kreisbremser (21. Juni 2014)

vielleicht knacken auch einfach die pedale. kann man ja auch mal tauschen.


----------



## Kero81 (21. Juni 2014)

Da hab ich während der Tour auch dran gedacht und mal drauf geachtet. Das Knacken kam sehr unregelmäßig. Wenns die Pedale wären müsste es doch bei jedem Tritt auftreten? Werde heute nochmal ein paar Sachen Checken und Rückmeldung geben.

Btw. was habt ihr denn so für Gabeln auf eurem Reaction? Werks oder neue/gebrauchte andere Gabel?


----------



## -Kottan- (21. Juni 2014)

Fahre eine modifizierte Fox 32 Evolution CTD Gabel. Die Gabel läuft nicht mehr im offenen Öl, sondern hat eine speziell abgestimmte FIT Kartusche aus der Factory Serie eingebaut. Wiegt weniger und spricht erheblich besser an.


----------



## ben1982 (21. Juni 2014)

Immer noch die originale Fox Float F100 29er die bei Auslieferung verbaut war. Nach knapp 6 Monaten und 2000 km funktioniert das Ding immer noch super... Größtenteils war ich damit auf Trails unterwegs.

Knacken tut bis jetzt noch nichts. Auch nicht nach 100 km-Touren. 

Knacken kann auch von zu losen Schnellspannern kommen


----------



## Kero81 (29. Juni 2014)

Sagt mal, gibts iwo ne Liste mit Bremsen die von Cube für das Reaction GTC Pro 29'' freigegeben sind? Möchte meine BR-M395 Anlage gegen was anderes austauschen was mehr Biss hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (29. Juni 2014)

Aler bau ein was geht 
Xt bremse ist im gtc sl drinne


----------



## Kero81 (29. Juni 2014)

Der sl rahmen ist der gleiche wie der pro?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (29. Juni 2014)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibts iwo ne Liste mit Bremsen die von Cube für das Reaction GTC Pro 29'' freigegeben sind? Möchte meine BR-M395 Anlage gegen was anderes austauschen was mehr Biss hat.



Im Grunde kannst du dir jede Bremsanlage einbauen nur was die Größe der Scheibe Angeht musst du in der Cube FAQ gucken (meine das Reaction ist hinten nur für 160 mm freigegeben kann mich aber auch täuschen) bzw auf der Seite des Gabel Herstellers.


----------



## ben1982 (29. Juni 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Im Grunde kannst du dir jede Bremsanlage einbauen nur was die Größe der Scheibe Angeht musst du in der Cube FAQ gucken (meine das Reaction ist hinten nur für 160 mm freigegeben kann mich aber auch täuschen) bzw auf der Seite des Gabel Herstellers.



Bei mir ist eine 180er ab Werk drin


----------



## Kero81 (29. Juni 2014)

Bei mir sind vorne 180er und hinten 160er verbaut. Dann werde ich mich mal auf die Suche nach einer XT-Schaltgruppe machen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich dafür Adapter brauche um die neuen Sättel der XT zu montieren? Welche Scheiben fahrt ihr so? Icetech?!


----------



## Shimanoboy (29. Juni 2014)

Vorne brauchst du normal einen adapter hinten nicht 
@Kero81 ja das ist der selbe Rahmen


----------



## Kero81 (29. Juni 2014)

Alles klar, dank dir Shimanoby. Hast du zufällig nen Link zum Adapter zur Hand?!


----------



## Shimanoboy (29. Juni 2014)

Ne immoment nicht .
Such doch bei einer großen Internationalen Suchmaschine nach  Shimano PM Adapter  180 mm


----------



## Trialbiker82 (5. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen!
Unglaublich aber war, ich möchte von Fully zurück auf Hardtail.
Ich bin höchst interessiert am Cube Reaction 29 SL, leicht, schick und top ausgestattet.
Nun hät ich aber mal an der Reactionfahrer ein paar Fragen

1) Ich bin 170cm groß hab eine SL von 81-82cm, sollte da 17" gut passen?
2) In diversen Tests wird beschrieben das man sehr gestreckt sitz. Vergleich ich aber die Geodaten scheint mir das nicht sonderlich lang.
	Ich will schnelle Touren fahren oder einfach mal zum Feierabend Gas geben aber entspannt und nicht verkrampft sollte es schon sein
	deshalb....
3) Passt das Reaction zu meinen Profil?

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Hilfe!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (5. Juli 2014)

1) von den maßen her schon, besser probiren
2) ich find das gut ein bisschen gestreckt zu sitzen. geschmacksache also probieren
zu 3) ja


----------



## Kero81 (5. Juli 2014)

Mir war es zu gestreckt und ich habe deshalb nen kürzeren Vorbau plus Lenker mit Rise montiert. Aber ansonsten ist das Reaction ein Klasse Bike, ich will es nicht mehr her geben. 
Eine Frage hätte ich da an dich:
Warum möchtest Du vom Fully zum HT wechseln? Ich bin mein Leben lang nur HT gefahren und möchte nun ein Fully. Nicht das es mir später so ergeht wie Dir?!


----------



## xerto (5. Juli 2014)

na tauscht doch :...


----------



## ben1982 (6. Juli 2014)

Ich bin 1,74 und fahre das 17 Zoll bei einer Schrittlänge von 81 cm. Gestreckt find ich die Haltung überhaupt nicht. 585 er Oberrohr hat sogar mein Specialized Stumpjumper Fully. Das Bike ist sehr agil und macht auch viel mit. Mein Fully nutze ich nur noch sporadisch. 

Was für eine Schrittlänge hast Du denn?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. Juli 2014)

Moin!

Danke für Hilfe Hatte gestern gehofft das mein Händler noch eins stehen hat aber wie bei Cube üblich sind die meisten Bikes 2014 schon ausverkauft und es kommen jetzt schon die 2015.
Aber wo ich schonmal da war bin ich ein paar Bikes Probe gefahren. Also 29er wirds nicht das steht fest
27,5 gefiehl mir viel besser, sportlicher. Naja aber das ist ein anderes durchgekautes Thema

Warum Hardtail.
Ich hab 2009 angefangen mit einem Cube LTD, das Bike war einfach ne Wucht. Und ich bin genauso Trails gefahren was mir Spaß machte.
Dann bildete ich mir ein ich brauch ein Fully, also kam ein Ghost AMR. Aus heutiger Sicht ein grottiges Bike. Dann dachte ich ich muss es krachen lassen auf den Harzer Trails, also kam ein Giant Reign. Das ist, muss ich schon sagen, ein richtig richtig geiles Fully. Geo perfekt, Fahrgefühl sicher und bequem. Aber egal wie, das direkte Fahrgefühl meines LTD fand ich cooler, man muss mit Köpfchen fahren und nicht nur drüber bügeln. Deshalb solls wieder ein HT werden und das aus dem Hause CUBE


----------



## -Kottan- (6. Juli 2014)

@ Trailbiker82: 17" ist genau richtig für Dich. Auch ich finde die Sitzposition auf meinem Reaction nicht allzu gestreckt. Allerdings würde ich mir überlegen, doch auf 29" zu gehen. Ich fahre das selbst zusammengestellte Cube  Reaction GTC auf dem Foto. Gewicht ohne Pedale 9,1 kg. Und es ist wirklich mehr als sportlich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (6. Juli 2014)

9,1 ohne pedale ? 
Das find ich etwas niedrig vorallem weil es einen reaction Rahmen mit Fox Gabel hat


----------



## -Kottan- (6. Juli 2014)

Zum einen ist es ein Carbon-Rahmen und zu anderen ist es eine modifizierte Fox Evolution Gabel in die eine spezielle, leichte FIT Kartusche eingesetzt wurde. Ist ja auch kein Umwerfer etc. dran...


----------



## Shimanoboy (6. Juli 2014)

Ich habs schom gesehen. 

Nur ist der Reaction Rahmen nicht sonderlich leicht

Und Fox egal welche sind auch nicht die leichtesten


----------



## -Kottan- (6. Juli 2014)

Du kannst ja gerne vorbeikommen - wir wiegen dann mal gemeinsam .
Aber ist ja auch egal. Ich wollte nicht mit Gewichten protzen sondern lediglich mitteilen, dass auch ein 29er Hardtail durchaus sportlich sein kann.


----------



## Shimanoboy (6. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mich nur gewundert ;-) 
Aber das er darüber nachdenken sollte ein 29er zu kaufen, stimme ich dir voll zu.
Da wo man ein hartail bewegt macht 29" enorm viel sinn. 
Man kann es mit köpfchen krachen lassen. 
Wenn er allerdings sehr viel Wert auf Wendigkeit legt und verblockte Trails fahren will --27.5!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. Juli 2014)

Das 29" Sinn machen ist durchaus richtig. Aber wenn man sich auf ein Bike setzt sollte man sich wohl fühlen und das tat ich nicht.
Auf dem 650B dagegen wars wie mit meinen Golf VI... reingestzt/drauf gesetzt und wohl gefühlt
Und so muss dat


----------



## Shimanoboy (6. Juli 2014)

Dann Reaction gtc sl 27,5 
Wenn da nicht das Lieferproblem wäre ))


----------



## ben1982 (6. Juli 2014)

Naja, bei 170cm ist das 17 Zoll schon grenzwertig wenn man es sportlich will.

Bin 4 cm größer und hätte den Rahmen auch in 16 Zoll gefahren, gibts leider nicht. Ich habe sogar alle Spacer raus genommen und den Vorbau negativ gestellt. So passt es dann wieder. Der Sattel steht so max. 1 bis 2 cm über dem Lenker.


----------



## Kero81 (6. Juli 2014)

Ich muss auch sagen das ich mein Reaction nicht mit 27,5 oder gar 26 fahren wollte. Ich finds mit 29 echt Geil zu fahren. Wobei ich keine Trails damit fahre, bzw. nur Kindertrails. Radweg, Strasse od Waldautobahn is mit 29 einfach nur schnell. =)

@kottan 
Geiles Bike! =)


----------



## Shimanoboy (6. Juli 2014)

Trails sind auch top kann ich dir sagen .
Wie ein Bügeleisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xroom (9. Juli 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Trails sind auch top kann ich dir sagen .
> Wie ein Bügeleisen


 
So ist es.
Und seit ich ein Shadow Plus Schaltwerk montiert habe hat sich auch die Geräuschkulisse erheblich verbessert. Schade das Cube die 5€ hier spart.


----------



## MUC-Radler (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit heute neu hier und platze gleich mit einer Frage rein.

Ich habe heute mein CUBE Reaction GTC Pro bekommen. Alles prima, aber am Vorbau ist evtl. etwas locker. Wenn ich die vordere Bremse ziehe und am Lenker vor- und zurück rüttle, ist ein hörbares schlagen zu vernehmen.
Denn oberen Ring kann ich problemlos mit der Hand drehen, wenn ich das Vorderrad anhebe und daran wackle, habe ich unten am Lager (wo die Gabel und der Rahmen zusammentreffen) ein leichtes jedoch mit den Fingern spürbares Spiel.

An unserem andere Cube-MTB (LTD Race) ist das nicht, also gehe ich davon aus das dies nicht normal ist. Wie ziehe ich das Ding an?

Danke & Gruss


----------



## Kero81 (17. Juli 2014)

Ahead kappe abschrauben, vorbau demontieren, gabel etwas hoch ziehen bzw rahmen runter drücken, vorbau wieder montieren und aheadkappe wieder fest schrauben.
Denke so sollte es gehen. Gib mal rückmeldung. =)


----------



## MUC-Radler (17. Juli 2014)

Ok, ich bitte jetzt um etwas Nachsicht mit mir. Ich bin zwar handwerklich sicher, aber mit den ganze Fachbegriffen noch nicht wirklich vertraut.

- Aheadkappe ist das Ding oben, welches ich mit einem Inbusschlüssel demontiere, richtig?
- Danach die beiden Schrauben (90° zur Gabel) und das Teil was nach vorne ragt (Vorbau?), samt Lenker nach oben wegnehmen.
- Die drei Ringe (Spacer?) und die konische Kappe (?) nach oben abnehmen.
- Rahmen runterdrücken und (unter Druck nach unten) alles wieder zusammenbauen (Anzugsdrehmoment der Aheadkappe und der Schrauben am Vorbau?).

Habe ich das so richtig verstanden? 

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin, kann ich die Spacer gleich gegen die roten von Cube tauschen. Die passen doch wunderbar zu der roten Kappe auf der Gabel


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Juli 2014)

Kleiner Ausflug zum freien Donnerstag..


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Juli 2014)

MUC-Radler schrieb:


> Ok, ich bitte jetzt um etwas Nachsicht mit mir. Ich bin zwar handwerklich sicher, aber mit den ganze Fachbegriffen noch nicht wirklich vertraut.
> 
> - Aheadkappe ist das Ding oben, welches ich mit einem Inbusschlüssel demontiere, richtig?
> - Danach die beiden Schrauben (90° zur Gabel) und das Teil was nach vorne ragt (Vorbau?), samt Lenker nach oben wegnehmen.
> ...



klingt alles komplizierter als es ist. die bezeichnungen haste schonmal richtig. vorbau lösen, aheadkappe lockern...alles schön gerade zusammendrücken kappe festschrauben vorbau wieder festmachen. drehmoment sollte bei 5Nm liegen wenn ich mich recht entssinne. meine gabel hatte auch leichtes spiel beim kauf des rades.


----------



## MUC-Radler (17. Juli 2014)

Danke ihr beiden. Das hört sich machbar an. Vermutlich bin ich selber schuld daran. Ich habe diese Aheadkappe und die Schrauben vom Vorbau schon aufgemacht, da der Lenker nicht richtig ausgerichtet war. Vermutlich habe ich beim anziehen einfach nicht aufgepasst.
Leider komme ich erst am Samstag dazu, dass ganze wieder hinzubiegen. Werde dann auch gleich den Vorbau noch drehen, damit ich etwas höher komme. Plus rote Spacer, anderer Lenker etc. etc...

Das ist schon gemein. Da wartet man eine gefühlte Ewigkeit auf das neue Spielzeug und ist es dann endlich da, hat man keine Zeit dafür... 

Danke nochmals.


----------



## Kero81 (17. Juli 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> Kleiner Ausflug zum freien Donnerstag..


DIEBSTAHL!!! Du hast mein Bike geklaut!  Wäre ja mal lustig Dir iwo zu begegnen, der einzige Unterschied unserer beider Bikes sind meine schwarzen Flats. =) Wobei Blau echt schick aussieht!


MUC-Radler schrieb:


> Danke ihr beiden... Werde dann auch gleich den Vorbau noch drehen, damit ich etwas höher komme. Plus rote Spacer, anderer Lenker etc. etc...



Gerne doch! =)
Verstehe ich das richtig das Du den Vorbau höher haben willst und dazu Spacer unterlegen willst?! Da musste aufpassen, die Gabel ist auf die jetzige länge gekürtzt, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Du da einfach so noch ein od. zwei Spacer unterlegen kannst. Somit hätte der Vorbau ja oben keine richtige Klemmung mehr.

Was sagen die anderen dazu?!


----------



## MUC-Radler (17. Juli 2014)

Nein, ich meine damit den Vorbau der jetzt nach unten zeigt, umzudrehen damit er noch oben zeigt. Sollte ein paar cm ausmachen. Die Spacer tausche ich nur der Optik wegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (17. Juli 2014)

Achso, das sollte gehen. Viel Spaß bei der Umbauaktion und anschliessenden Ausfahrt. =)


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Juli 2014)

ach die blauen flats... heute zum ersten mal richtig getest. leider zu schmal für meine breiten füße. ich hatte bisher die shimano saint und hab nur aus optikgründen gewechselt... lang werden die wohl nicht dran bleiben.
wo treibste dich denn rum? kommte ausm rhein/maingebiet?


----------



## Kero81 (17. Juli 2014)

Nein, leider nicht. RLP um genau zu sein Trier.


----------



## BigAirBob (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Gibts hier auch weibliche cube Reaktion Fahrerinnen die ihre Erfahrungen teilen können? 

Meine bessere Hälfte war beim Händler vor Ort und hat ihr das GTC SL 29 empfohlen. Sie ist Einsteigerin und 169cm/54 kg. Anwendung: hauptsächlich Forstwege, leichte Trails hier im Schwarzwald. 

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juli 2014)

welche rahmengröße wurde ihr empfohlen?


----------



## BigAirBob (21. Juli 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> welche rahmengröße wurde ihr empfohlen?



17". Schrittlänge 79


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (22. Juli 2014)

Das passt.


----------



## Denzinger (4. August 2014)

Noch einmal zum Thema Knacken.
Nachdem alle Putz- und Montagepasteaktionen keinen Erfolg gebracht haben bin ich zum Händler, der hat das Knacken mit einem Klebebandstreifen am Ende der Sattelstütze beseitigt. So richtig glücklich bin ich aber nicht, daß heißt doch das das Sattelrohr oder die Sattelstütze eine Massdifferenz hat, oder? Hatte von euch schon jemand das selbe Problem. 
Vor ich es vergesse GTC SL 29" 2014


----------



## Shimanoboy (4. August 2014)

Ja hab ich schon mal hier geschrieben gehabt .
Jedoch knackt nichts und mit einer cannondale Schraubklemme ist Ruhe und alles hält seit 2000km


----------



## Kero81 (9. August 2014)

Wie, Wo, Was?! Kann mir das bitte jemand erläutern? Das Sattelrohr verursachte das Knacken? Oder die Klemme?! Welche Klemme hast Du da jetzt verbaut Shimanoboy?!


----------



## Shimanoboy (9. August 2014)

Ja das hinundher rutschen der stütze unter großer Kraft kann zum knackem führen


----------



## Shimanoboy (9. August 2014)

Finde sie gerade nicht


----------



## -Kottan- (9. August 2014)

Ich fahre eine KCNC Schraubklemme mit 5NM Anzugsmoment. Die Alustütze habe ich mit Carbon-Montagepaste eingeschmiert. Nach spätestens 10 Touren hole ich sie raus und schmiere sie neu. 
@Denzinger: Wenn das Klebeband im Bereich der Klemme ist halte ich das für unüblich.


----------



## Denzinger (9. August 2014)

Das Klebeband ist am Ende der Sattelstütze, aus meiner Sicht gibt es da eine Maßungenauigkeit und das Klebeband verhindert das die Sattelstütze "schaukelt" mit dem Drehpunkt Sattelklemme.


----------



## Xroom (9. August 2014)

Ich habe mittlerweile eine carbon stütze. Montiert mit Kupfer Paste. Vor der Montage habe ich das sattelrohr mit feinem Schmirgelpapier ausgerieben. Seither Sitz alles bombenfest ohne knacken.


----------



## Kero81 (9. August 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen was mir hier gerade kaputt gegangen ist?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (9. August 2014)

Bau mal das hinterrad aus und guck ob der freilauf leicht drehbar ist .
Wenn nicht sind es die lager


----------



## Kero81 (9. August 2014)

Wie überpfüfe ich den freilauf? Ich kann die pedale leichtgängig rückwärts bewegen. Also ist der Freilauf doch leicht drehbar, oder?


----------



## Shimanoboy (9. August 2014)

Laufrad ausbauen und am zahnkranz drehen


----------



## Kero81 (9. August 2014)

Äh, ich kann die pedale rückwärts drehen und das ritzelpaket läuft dann mit. Oder versteh ich da gerade was falsch?


----------



## Shimanoboy (9. August 2014)

Ja alles  richtig 
Sah im video nur so aus als wenn es mal stocken würde
 Man konnte micht viel erkennen was kaputt sein soll


----------



## Kero81 (9. August 2014)

Hm, ok. Ich denke das die verbindung von Ritzelpaket zur Nabe hinüber ist. Kann die kurbel drehen, das Ritzelpaket dreht auch mit aber treibt das Rad nicht an. =( Und das bei so nem kleinen Hügel... Gibts dochnicht.


----------



## Shimanoboy (9. August 2014)

Die sperrklinken


----------



## Kero81 (9. August 2014)

Was kostet sowas? Kann man das übefhaupt austauschen oder ist da ne neue Nabe fällig?


----------



## Shimanoboy (9. August 2014)

Weis ich nicht ob es die einzeln gibt, vorallem weil die cube lrs sowas zusammengestückeltes sind. 
Ansonsten neue Freilaufeinheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (9. August 2014)

Alles klar, dank dir für die infos. Ich gebe rückmeldung am montag.


----------



## Shimanoboy (9. August 2014)

Jeder cube händler sollte aber so einen radium lrs da haben weil die leute ihn nicht wollen weil er so tonnen schwer ist


----------



## Kero81 (9. August 2014)

Ja, ich werd am Montag zu meinem Cube Dealer gehen. Trifft sich fast schon gut, die Lrs wollte ich eh als nächstes tauschen. Werde dann noch nen thread zwecks beratung aufmachen. =)


----------



## Shimanoboy (9. August 2014)

Dt 240s mit no tubes ztr crest


----------



## Kero81 (9. August 2014)

Dank dir, wenn ich später zuhause bin schau ich mir die direkt mal an. Jetzt heissts erstmal warten auf den zug. Bin ca 60km entfernt von zuhause. =(


----------



## -Kottan- (13. August 2014)

Etwas günstiger und schwerer, aber genauso zuverlässig wären die neuen DT Swiss 350er Naben mit Ratschenfreilauf. Die ZTR Crest Felge fahre ich selber - absolut empfehlenswert. Für den kleinen Geldbeutel kannst Du alternativ auch den Fulcrum Red Power 29 SL Laufradsatz nehmen. http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30023_Red-Power-29-XL-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz.html
Aber vielleicht sind bei Dir auch nur die Federn von den Sperrklinken im Freilauf kaputt oder verrutscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcellino0 (13. August 2014)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage an die Reaction-Fahrer. Ich fahre den Laufradsatz nicht mit Schnellspannern sondern mit Schraubachsen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich beim Hinterrad die Schraubachse deutlich stärker anziehen muss, als bei anderen Bikes die ich fahre oder gefahren bin, um Scheibe halbwegs schleiffrei fahren zu können. Die Scheibe läuft natürlich mittig und ist auch nicht verzogen. Ich merke es am deutlichsten, wenn ich schnell auf der Straße fahre. Ich Gelände höre ich das nicht. Irgendwie muss da eine Menge Bewegung im Hinterbau sein. Nervt ganz schön... Ist euch ähnliches aufgefallen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kero81 (13. August 2014)

-Kottan- schrieb:


> Etwas günstiger und schwerer, aber genauso zuverlässig wären die neuen DT Swiss 350er Naben mit Ratschenfreilauf. Die ZTR Crest Felge fahre ich selber - absolut empfehlenswert. Für den kleinen Geldbeutel kannst Du alternativ auch den Fulcrum Red Power 29 SL Laufradsatz nehmen. http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30023_Red-Power-29-XL-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz.html
> Aber vielleicht sind bei Dir auch nur die Federn von den Sperrklinken im Freilauf kaputt oder verrutscht...



Danke für den Tip! Mein Hinterrad ist beim Händler, der versucht es zu reklamieren. Evtl. wird über die Garantie abgewickelt. Es waren alle vier Klinken abgerissen und noch iwas, was ich mir aber leider nicht behalten konnte.
Die ZTR Crest sind nur bis 90kg freigegeben, ich wiege aktuell noch 101kg. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall in meinen neuen LR weg von Sperrklinken. Hab bei meinem Händler das System mit den geriffelten Scheiben, wie DT es verwendet gesehen. Das machte nen soliden Eindruck. Wenn ihr empfehlungen für LRS habt, nur her damit. =)


----------



## Xroom (13. August 2014)

Generell bin ich von den NoTubes Felgen überzeugt. Es gibt als stabilere Versionen noch die Arch und die Flow. Meist findet man die mit Hope, DT Swiss oder Tune Naben aufgebaut. Je nach Geschmack und Geldbeutel.
Ich habe meine beim User @Runterfahrer zu fairem Kurs erstanden. Vielleicht kann er dir ja eine Kombi empfehlen die deinen Anforderungen entspricht?!


----------



## -Kottan- (13. August 2014)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip! Mein Hinterrad ist beim Händler, der versucht es zu reklamieren. Evtl. wird über die Garantie abgewickelt. Es waren alle vier Klinken abgerissen und noch iwas, was ich mir aber leider nicht behalten konnte.
> Die ZTR Crest sind nur bis 90kg freigegeben, ich wiege aktuell noch 101kg. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall in meinen neuen LR weg von Sperrklinken. Hab bei meinem Händler das System mit den geriffelten Scheiben, wie DT es verwendet gesehen. Das machte nen soliden Eindruck. Wenn ihr empfehlungen für LRS habt, nur her damit. =)



Ich würde Dir die 350er DT Nabe empfehlen. Die hat ein Ratschensystem und lässt sich auf alle Achsenstandards anpassen. Sie lässt sich werkzeuglos warten, läuft bei mir seit 2000 km problemlos und hat sogar schon einige Rennen überstanden. Ruf evtl. auch mal bez. der Laufräder bei Lin Pamminger an: http://www.bike-sports.at/team.html. Hier bekommst Du eine Top Beratung und faire Preise.


----------



## Kero81 (13. August 2014)

Danke euch beiden für die Tips und Links! =) Werde mich da erkundigen, aber erst muss ich mir noch etwas Wissen zulegen. Bringt ja auch nix wenn ich gefragt werde was ich brauche und ich nur "Ääääääh" stammeln kann. ;-)


----------



## Nuss (18. August 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe vor wenigen Tagen den 4. Geburtstag meines 2010er Reaction CR gefeiert und die 40.000km vollgemacht (mit einem Glas frischer Buttermilch im Montafon gefeiert). Das Rad ist noch immer top und läuft, obwohl es mit meinen 92kg erheblich belastet ist. Weiterhin keine schwerwiegenden Probleme gehabt im letzten Jahr mit dem Rad.
(Allerdings ist die Versuchung groß, sich jetzt mal ein Fully zu holen......)


----------



## xerto (18. August 2014)

Nuss schrieb:


> (Allerdings ist die Versuchung groß, sich jetzt mal ein Fully zu holen......)


zeig doch mal ein paar fotos!!


----------



## Pap (27. August 2014)

Hab mal ne Frage.
Bei meinem Cube Reaktion GTC SL29 ist der Abstand vom Hinterreifen zur hinteren linken Strebe viel kleiner als auf der echten Antriebsseite. Hinterrad ist aber fest eingebaut und passt.
Genauso komme ich links fast mit dem Knie ans Oberohr, rechts bin ich 2cm weiter weg.
Kann der Carbon Rahmen krumm sein und sich verzogen haben?  
Hab das Rad seit einem 3/4 Jahr.
Michael


----------



## kreisbremser (27. August 2014)

Bau doch testweise mal ein anderes laufrad ein.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2014)

bist du dir sicher, dass vorher alles gerade war?

es gibt viele leute die beim pedalieren einen knieschlag nach außen oder innen haben, von daher würde ich das mal von einem hinterherfahrenden begutachten lassen. selber merkt man das eventuell nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pap (27. August 2014)

@ fridjof.
Hab leider kein anderes 29er Hinterrad.
@k-star.
Hab schon einige Sattel- und auch Schuheinstellungen versucht. Mit dem Knie war von Anfang an, aber nur bei dem Bike. Hab noch 2 andere Bikes, da ist das nicht.
Komisch ist ja nur, das es beim Knie und beim Laufrad immer die linke Seite ist.


----------



## Xroom (27. August 2014)

Es ist äußerst unwahrscheinlich dass der Carbon Rahmen sich verzieht.
Eher  ist das Laufrad nicht mittig eingespeicht. Oder der Reifen selbst hat eine Schlagseite.
Vermiss das doch mal.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. August 2014)

bremssattel ab und laufrad umdrehen. 
dann siehst du was krumm ist.


----------



## Xroom (27. August 2014)

Hier mal ein paar frische Bilder von kommenden Reactions 2015.

Jetzt mit Steckachse hinten, überarbeitetem Hinterbau, 2x10 Antrieb, Gabel Remote und Fulcrum LRS.
Das SLT (leider kein Bild) bekommt einen Shimano Antrieb und eine RS1 Gabel.


----------



## Pap (27. August 2014)

Danke,
wird ich morgen mal versuchen.


----------



## Kero81 (28. August 2014)

2x10 beim Reaction?!? Warum denn das???


----------



## Shimanoboy (28. August 2014)

Guck mal ob das Laufrad nicht schief läuft.. sprich  die speichen haben die selbe spannung.
Beim hinterrad hat normalerweise eine seite mehr spannung


----------



## Shimanoboy (28. August 2014)

Weil 2*10 hammer ist  ? 
24/38 ist perfekt


----------



## kreisbremser (28. August 2014)

das grüne find ich echt schick. steckachse halt ich für uninteressant und 2x10 ...man wird sich dran gewöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kottan- (28. August 2014)

Cannondale hat beim neuen F-SI Hardtail hinten wieder Schnellspanner verbaut. Deren Untersuchungen haben ergeben, dass beim Hardtail Steckachsen keinen Vorteil bringen. Ich mag auch keine Steckachsen. Übrigens: Ich hatte von 3x10 sofort auf 2x10 gewechselt, fahre aber mittlerweile nur noch 1x10 (34 / 11-42) und komme damit prima klar. 3x10 stirbt langsam aus...


----------



## Xroom (28. August 2014)

In Bezug auf Steifigkeit liegt es auf der Hand, dass beim Hartail eine Steckachse keine Vorteile bringt. Mittlerweile wird es halt Standard und hat bei der (laienhaften) Laufradmontage Vorteile...

Zu den Kurbeln:
Ich glaube nicht dass 3x10 ausstirbt. Das ist ganz vom Einsatzbereich abhängig:
Im Mittelgebirge reichen 2x10, wenn man Profi Beine hat, vielleicht auch 1x11.
In den Alpen sehe ich das anderes. Ich nehme mal den König Ludwig Bike Cup als Referenz: Da hab ich alle Gänge der 3x10 mit 11-32 genutzt. Alle mit größeren Übersetzungen mussten schieben (und ich bin nicht hinten im Feld gefahren). Bei leicht fallender Strecke benutze ich im Rennen aber auch gerne die größte Übersetzung.
Im Tourenbereich fallen mir spontan Lamsenjoch, Kreuzeck/Osterfelder oder Tegestal ein, die ich nicht mit größer als 22/32 fahren will/könnte.
Da ich das Bike sowohl bei Rennen als auch für alpine Touren nutze ist 3-fach für mich die beste Lösung ohne dauern umzubauen. Gerade am Reaction. Am AM Bike habe ich auch 2-fach...


----------



## Shimanoboy (28. August 2014)

Da wir aber eig alle 11/36 fahren reicht ein 24 Kettenblatt dicke aus.
Dieses Jahr auf Transalp steile steinplatten und-Schotterwege hoch ohne Probleme.
Manchmal wünscht man sich was leichteres aber Mountainbiken ist ja kein pussysport


----------



## Xroom (28. August 2014)

Hast absolut recht. Nur ist damit der Gewichstvorteil dahin und für's Rennen fehlt der dicke Gang. Dafür ist die 2 fach Logik etwas aufgeräumter.
...aber das sind ja nur meine persönlichen Argumente die ich mir bei er Überlegung eine neue Kurbel draufzumachen so ausgedacht habe.
Ideal wäre natürlich 3 Kombis im Keller zu haben und dann durchzuwechseln


----------



## Shimanoboy (28. August 2014)

Mit dickem Gang meinst du das 40/42 er Kettenblatt bei 3 fach?


----------



## Xroom (28. August 2014)

Genau, fahre jetzt die FC-M980 mit 42-32-24. Eventuell schraube ich noch auf ein 22er um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (28. August 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Manchmal wünscht man sich was leichteres aber Mountainbiken ist ja kein pussysport



Sry, aber solche Argumente lassen jegliche Professionalität schwinden...


----------



## Shimanoboy (28. August 2014)

Was erwartest du ? 
Das ich jedem nach seiner Pfeiffe sage ja bau dran was du willst alles ist gut und toll?


----------



## Berrrnd (28. August 2014)

-Kottan- schrieb:


> Cannondale hat beim neuen F-SI Hardtail hinten wieder Schnellspanner verbaut. Deren Untersuchungen haben ergeben, dass beim Hardtail Steckachsen keinen Vorteil bringen.



gings da nicht eher um den schnelleren radwechsel im rennen?


----------



## Shimanoboy (28. August 2014)

Ja es ging um Gewicht und Schnelligkeit beim Wechsel.
Die gleiche Steifigkeit kommt nur von der asymetrischen Laufradpositionierung durch gleiche Speichenlängen, wie es am Vorderrad üblich ist.
Sie schreiben ja auch extra dabei " und steifigkeiten einer Steckachse".
Ich meinerseits fahre jetzt ne Weile Steckache und möchte sie nicht missen.
Die einzigen Schnellspanner die mir ans Bike kommen wären Dt Achsen für Schnellspanneraufnahmen.


----------



## Kero81 (28. August 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Was erwartest du ?
> Das ich jedem nach seiner Pfeiffe sage ja bau dran was du willst alles ist gut und toll?



Ich erwarte garnix... Just my two Cents.^^


----------



## Pap (29. August 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Guck mal ob das Laufrad nicht schief läuft.. sprich  die speichen haben die selbe spannung.
> Beim hinterrad hat normalerweise eine seite mehr spannung


Hab den Fehler gefunden:
Schaltauge ist ausgeleiert. Durch die Kettenspannung wird das Rad einseitig rübergezogen.
Werd mir ein neues Schaltauge zulegen.
Ist aber nicht normal nach 3/4 Jahr, oder?
Hab 3500km und 35000Hm drauf.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. August 2014)

das rad kann nur rübergezogen werden, wenn der schnellspanner nicht richtig hält.

wenn dort schon immer leichtes spiel vorhanden war, dann ist das nun das ergebnis davon.


----------



## Pap (29. August 2014)

Der Schnellspanner hält schon, ich denke das Spiel war vorher schon ein wenig.
Wenn ich das Rad einbaue und Mittig halte klappts, aber wie lange hält die Stellung.
Wenn du das Rad nur reinsetzt, wir es direkt durch die Kettenspannung rübergezogen,
Auf jeden Fall bau ich ein neues Schaltauge ein.


----------



## Pap (29. August 2014)

Weis jemand welches Schaltauge ich brauche?
Bj 2013


----------



## Berrrnd (29. August 2014)

guck mal bei h uns s.
die unterschiede sind optisch so groß, dass du ohne probleme das richtige finden solltest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pap (29. August 2014)




----------



## Shimanoboy (29. August 2014)

Das kann nicht sein! 
Spätestens beim fahren löst sich dann der Spanner oder das rad zieht sich mittig mit dem eigenen Gewicht


----------



## The Snake (30. August 2014)

Bei mir ist die Aussenzughülle ca. 2cm ins Unterrohr gerutscht und jetzt lose.
Weis jemand Rat wie ich die wieder fest bekomme, oder lieber einen neue durchgehende verlegen?


----------



## Shimanoboy (30. August 2014)

Dann ist ja theoretisch was weggebrochen ?
Weil normal kann man da nichts durchgehend verlegen weil dort ein Anschlag ist.


----------



## The Snake (30. August 2014)

Wenn da ein Anschlag ist, muss der ja von Innen sein, oder.
Ich konnte auf einmal nicht mehr schalten und dachte der Schaltzug wäre gerissen, ist er aber nicht.


----------



## Shimanoboy (30. August 2014)

Ja du hast oben einn Sitz für die Endkappe der Außenhülle.
Und unten ist eine Buchse die die Hülle hält.
Fotos wären hilfreich


----------



## The Snake (30. August 2014)

Ja, das Problem ist oben wo die Endkappe in den Rahmen geht.
Unten ist alles klar, da ist eine Alu Hülse.
Auf einem Foto sieht man nicht viel.
Auf der anderen Seite ist die Schalthülle fest. Sieht aus wie ein Plastikeinsatz.


----------



## -Kottan- (30. August 2014)

Shimanoboy hat Recht. 
Falls der obere Anschlag weggebrochen sein sollte, kannst Du die Anschläge oben und unten aufbohren und eine durchgehende Aussenhülle verlegen. Den unten Einsatz am Tretlager sollte man einzeln kaufen können.


----------



## Shimanoboy (30. August 2014)

Oder die Garantie nutzen und bei Cube meckern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kottan- (30. August 2014)

aber aufbohren sollte wirklich nur die letzte Alternative sein. Vorher Fachhändler fragen.


----------



## The Snake (30. August 2014)

Danke erst mal für die schnellen Antworten.
Aufbohren brauch ich nicht, das Loch im Unterrohr ist ja größer als die Außenhülle. Frage ist nur wie man da abdichtet, sonst läuft da ständig Wasser rein.
Unten ist kein Problem, da braucht man nur die Aluhülse aufbohren.


----------



## Shimanoboy (30. August 2014)

Vllt nimmst du einfach einr Bremsaußenhülle mit 5mm durchmesser


----------



## The Snake (30. August 2014)

Ich versuch es erst mal bei Cube. Das Rad ist von 2013
Ist der Anschlag denn fest im Carbonrahmen verschweißt, oder kann man den nachträglich von Außen einsetzen?


----------



## Xroom (31. August 2014)

Servus,
kann mir bitte jemand auf die schnelle sagen, ob beim17" Modell ein 80mm oder 90mm Vorbau verbaut ist?
Danke.
Chris


----------



## Shimanoboy (31. August 2014)

75 glaube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (1. September 2014)

90mm


----------



## Shimanoboy (1. September 2014)

90 hab ich bei 19"


----------



## cubabluete (1. September 2014)

ist bei 17 gleich


----------



## Xroom (1. September 2014)

@cubabluete: Danke. Hatte das aufgrund der Geo Daten vermutet, wollte aber sicher gehen.


----------



## The Snake (1. September 2014)

Hab nochmal Bilder vom Endanschlag gemacht. Ich denke der ist einlammiert.
Bild1 ist die linke Seite, Bild 3 ist von Innen, so soll es sein
Bild 2+4 sind die defekte Seite.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. September 2014)

The Snake schrieb:


> Hab nochmal Bilder vom Endanschlag gemacht. Ich denke der *war* einlammiert.
> Bild1 ist die linke Seite, Bild 3 ist von Innen, so soll es sein
> Bild 2+4 sind die defekte Seite.



sieht ganz nach verarbeitungsfehler aus.

die aluhülse müsste gegenüber dem rahmen isoliert werden.
das ist auch der grund, warum sich tretlagerhülsen aus carbonrahmen lösen.

mr.hyde hat das mal gut erklärt, was da so vor sich geht.


----------



## The Snake (1. September 2014)

Da hilft wohl nur Händler aufsuchen und bei Cube melden.(Garantie)
Leider hab ich das Rad in Tirol gekauft, aber da fahr ich in 14 Tagen eh hin.
Muss bis dahin mein altes Ghost benutzen.


----------



## Xroom (11. September 2014)

Hier mal in update.
Bin jetzt so ziemlich durch mit optimieren.
9,45kg mit Pedalen.


----------



## Shimanoboy (12. September 2014)

Ganz schön bis auf die Tatsache, dass die reifen nicht gut aufgezogen sind.
Sprich-Schwalbelogo überm ventil oder ähnlich


----------



## Xroom (12. September 2014)

Gut gesehen! 
Wollte eigentlich mit den Logos in das Viertel ohne Felgen Decals. Die Montage war aber bei lauter neuen Teilen so zäh, dass dabei wieder alles verrutscht ist.
Bin aber dann statt alles komplett neu zu machen lieber eine Runde gefahren
Die eh bald wieder runter - Bin mit dem Grip der RoRos nach wie vor nicht zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kottan- (12. September 2014)

Xroom schrieb:


> Gut gesehen!
> Wollte eigentlich mit den Logos in das Viertel ohne Felgen Decals. Die Montage war aber bei lauter neuen Teilen so zäh, dass dabei wieder alles verrutscht ist.
> Bin aber dann statt alles komplett neu zu machen lieber eine Runde gefahren
> Die eh bald wieder runter - Bin mit dem Grip der RoRos nach wie vor nicht zufrieden.



Wenn Du mit dem Grip der RoRos nicht zufrieden bist hier ein kleiner Tip: Ich fahre, wenn's nass und schlammig wird, den Specialized Ground Control in 29x2.1 tubeless vorne und hinten. Der rollt vergleichbar mit dem RoRo, hat aber erheblich mehr Grip und ist pannenresistenter.


----------



## Xroom (12. September 2014)

-Kottan- schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit dem Grip der RoRos nicht zufrieden bist hier ein kleiner Tip: Ich fahre, wenn's nass und schlammig wird, den Specialized Ground Control in 29x2.1 tubeless vorne und hinten. Der rollt vergleichbar mit dem RoRo, hat aber erheblich mehr Grip und ist pannenresistenter.



Danke, die Dinger hab ich für die jetzt kommende Jahreszeit schon im Keller.
Allerdings für vorne einen in 2.3.
Bis jetzt waren Race Kings RS montiert. Die hatten super Grip, aber langsam wird's denen zu matschig weil sie gleich zumachen und ewig zur Sebstreinigung brauchen.
Da die Schwalbe Teile am neuen Rad meiner Frau drauf waren und gewichtsmäßig ja sehr gut sind, dachte ich, ich gebe den Teilen nochmal eine Chance...
Hast du die S-Works Version?
Hab die AMs schon komplett auf Specialized umgerüstet und bin sehr zufrieden auch was Pannenschutz angeht. Die S-Works schneiden auf den Schwalbe und Conti Prüfständen unserer Lieblingsmagazine ja immer nicht si gut ab. Da hätten mich mal Praxiserfahrungen interessiert.


----------



## -Kottan- (12. September 2014)

Xroom schrieb:


> Danke, die Dinger hab ich für die jetzt kommende Jahreszeit schon im Keller.
> Allerdings für vorne einen in 2.3.
> Bis jetzt waren Race Kings RS montiert. Die hatten super Grip, aber langsam wird's denen zu matschig weil sie gleich zumachen und ewig zur Sebstreinigung brauchen.
> Da die Schwalbe Teile am neuen Rad meiner Frau drauf waren und gewichtsmäßig ja sehr gut sind, dachte ich, ich gebe den Teilen nochmal eine Chance...
> ...



Ich fahre hinten die Control-Version und vorne den S-Works ohne Probleme.


----------



## MangoAndreas (15. September 2014)

Hallo Pap,



Pap schrieb:


> Bei meinem Cube Reaktion GTC SL29 ist der Abstand vom Hinterreifen zur hinteren linken Strebe viel kleiner als auf der echten Antriebsseite.


Es gibt asymmetrische Hinterbauten. Meistens ist dann aber die rechte Strebe näher am Reifen, damit der Kurbel nicht an die Strebe kommt.



Pap schrieb:


> Genauso komme ich links fast mit dem Knie ans Oberohr, rechts bin ich 2cm weiter weg.
> Kann der Carbon Rahmen krumm sein und sich verzogen haben?


Verzogen eher nicht, von Anfang krumm ist möglich.

Baue mal beide Reifen aus, und die Laufräder wieder ein. Dann besorgst Du Dir eine gerades (!) Rohr mit etwa 20-40 mm Durchmesser. Das klemmst Du mit Kabelbindern von unten an die hintere Felge. Wenn alles gerade ist, muss die vordere Felge ebenfalls satt auf dem Rohr aufliegen. Wenn nicht, drehe das Rohr um eine halbe Umdrehung, um auszuschließen, dass das Rohr krumm ist.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## marcuswaldeck (5. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
mein erster Beitrag 

Ich interessiere mich für das Cube Reaction GTC SL 29 black´n´grey´n´white 2014.
Aktuell wird das Teil von ehemals 2000,- € auf unter 1800,- € gehandelt.

Bei der Berechnung der Rahmengröße wird mir gesagt 20 Zoll, doch leider gibt es nur 19 und 21 Zoll.

Welche Größe soll ich nehmen?

Meine Daten:
männlich
183,5 cm
75kg
Schrittlänge: 88 cm
Arme: 62cm
Torso: 65

Ich werde fast nur im Flachland fahren, Strecken erstmal zur Arbeit (30 hin und 30 zurück) und mit der Familie im lockeren Sonntagstempo.

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Xroom (5. Oktober 2014)

Habe ganz ähnliche Maße und fahre das 19 Zoll. Sattelstütze mit Versatz und 90 mm Vorbau.


----------



## Shimanoboy (5. Oktober 2014)

Probe fahren

Cube Elite Super Hpc Pro 19" 2014 für 1650 zu verkaufen !


----------



## Xroom (5. Oktober 2014)

Bist nicht mehr zufrieden?


----------



## marcuswaldeck (5. Oktober 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Probe fahren
> 
> Cube Elite Super Hpc Pro 19" 2014 für 1650 zu verkaufen !


Wo ist der Haken? 

@Xroom: Danke, tendiere auch zur kleineren Variante. 
Gibt es gegenteilige Meinungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (5. Oktober 2014)

Doch  
Werde aufs Rennrad wechseln, da ich mich sehr oft beim zügigen Fahren auf Asphalt wiederfinde


----------



## Shimanoboy (5. Oktober 2014)

marcuswaldeck schrieb:


> Wo ist der Haken?
> 
> @Xroom: Danke, tendiere auch zur kleineren Variante.
> Gibt es gegenteilige Meinungen?


Das er evtl. ONLINE kaufen will .
Nur war das nicht im Beitrag angegeben


----------



## marcuswaldeck (5. Oktober 2014)

Ja, online. Habe keinen passenden Händler in der Nähe. (30938 Burgwedel)


----------



## Shimanoboy (5. Oktober 2014)

Kannst mein elite haben


----------



## cubabluete (5. Oktober 2014)

10% Nachlass ist kein Schnäppchen aufs alte Modell.
Frag beim Händler, da sollten bis 20% beim 2015ener drinnen sein und entsprechend mehr beim 2014er.
Ich hab das grüne 2014er Modell brandneu im Nov. 2013 für 1600 beim lokalen Dealer bekommen. Online sind die Dinger viel zu teuer.


----------



## Xroom (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab für meine Frau noch ein SL für 1560 inkl. Versand gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (5. Oktober 2014)

Nur wird es keine 2014 beim lokalen Händler geben ! 
Aber 10% ist wirklich wenig.


----------



## cubabluete (5. Oktober 2014)

1 Händler hat sich getraut mir 5% anzubieten - worauf ich ihn leider nicht mehr ernst nehmen konnte.


----------



## marcuswaldeck (6. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, die Händler in meiner Nähe sind in Sachen 2014er / Carbon ausverkauft.
Die 2015er kommen erst so nach und nach und ich wollte irgendwie jetzt ein Schnäppchen schlagen. Dachte das wäre die beste Zeit. Oder doch noch warten!?


----------



## cubabluete (6. Oktober 2014)

Wenn dir ein 2015er farblich auch gefällt sollten die Händler mit preorder die Bikes im November bekommen. Cube hat bei den neuen Modellen auch durchgehend tapered Gabeln (mein 2014 hat das nicht), 2fach Kurbel (was mir besser gefällt), usw.


----------



## Xroom (6. Oktober 2014)

Bei cube ist das immer so eine Sache. Wenn weg dann weg und bis die neuen Modelle da sind kanns auch dauern. Ich finde das Elite von @Shimanoboy nicht schlecht.


----------



## cubabluete (6. Oktober 2014)

Davon kann ich ein Lied singen. Hab im Jän. 2013 eines bestellt - bis Sept. wars immer noch nicht da (ist sicher ein Extremfall). Dann hab ich gleich ein 2014er bestellt und im Nov. wurde es geliefert. Die Preise online für Restbestände sind zu wenig attraktiv - da kann ich mir gleich ein neues Modell nehmen.


----------



## marcuswaldeck (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mich gegen das Elite entschieden. Hab ich schon per PN geklärt.

Das 2015er gefällt mir farblich, vor allem das rot, nicht. Tapered ist nur ein Marketingeinfall, kaum Nutzen. Allein die 2fach Kurbel könnte mich überreden. Doch im Gesamten überwiegen die Kontras.

Bleibt also nur das 2014er das aktuell mit 1800 gehandelt wird. Kein Händler hat eins in meiner Nähe, also ist online bestellen der einzige Weg.
Dennoch hadere ich irgendwie, vor allem weil ihr gesagt habt, dass mehr als 10% Nachlass möglich sind.


----------



## Xroom (6. Oktober 2014)

Der Preis hat halt was mit Angebot und Nachfrage zu tun. Wenn du nicht warten willst bzw. für dich das 2015 nicht interessant ist muss du wohl zum besten Preis kaufen. Viele 2014er gibt's jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Denzinger (6. Oktober 2014)

Dann schau doch mal nach GTC 29 SLT vielleicht ist da der Preis besser.


----------



## marcuswaldeck (8. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfen. 
Ich erwarte diese Woche noch das
*Cube Reaction GTC SL 29 black´n´grey´n´white 2014 *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (8. Oktober 2014)

Sehr gute Wahl! Welcher Preis?


----------



## marcuswaldeck (9. Oktober 2014)

Die Frage ist nicht einfach.
Als ich das obere geschrieben habe war ich noch voller Optimismus. 2 Tage später die Absage, der webshop war nicht aktuell. Das Rad nicht im Bestand.
Kein Problem, dachte ich. Also mehrere Seiten durchforstet und das o.g. Rad in 19 Zoll..., ...war immer weg.
Dann das Schnäppchen, ich habe einen Händler gefunden, der es für 1439,- + 30,- € Versand anbot. Webshop war noch im Aufbau, also Anruf und email. Erst auf der Rechnung habe ich dann gesehen, dass er auf seinem webshop ein falsches inseriert hat.
Freundlicher Anruf und Klarstellung, ich war dennoch geknickt, da er das Cube Reaction GTC SL 29 black´n´grey´n´white 2014  auch nicht hatte.

Also weitersuchen...
Doch welch Wunder, diverse Händler hatten es nicht, obwohl es auf der website angezeigt wurde. Die Lagerbestände werden wohl nicht ständig aktualisiert.

Ein Händler hatte drei Stück, doch Handeln war online nicht möglich und Selbstabholung zu weit weg. Den Vollpreis wollte ich nicht zahlen, da der Gedanke eines "Schnäppchens" das Rad doppelt attraktiv erscheinen lässt.

Nach insgesamt 4 Stunden Suche die Rettung. Sportneher hatte eins im Angebot (-15%).  Ich habe ohne telefonischen Kontakt blind bestellt - Mittwoch Nachmittag haben die da geschlossen - , per paypal bezahlt (gut dass die anderen Shops das paypal Guthaben schnell zurücküberwiesen haben), am nächsten Morgen (heute) die email, dass das Rad versand wurde! Ab morgen rechne ich mit dem Erhalt.


----------



## JayDee1982 (12. Oktober 2014)

Warum ist die Wahl immer so eine Qual 

Überlege mir ja noch was für die Waldautobahnen und leichte Trails zu holen, für das Gröbere hab ich noch mein 2012er Stereo Race.

Nun bin ich beim Reaction GTC Pro hängen geblieben....
Die Frage ist nur 27,5 oder 29...... Gefahren bin ich beide schon einmal


Für 27,5 spricht
- Wendiger/leichtfüßiger (mein Eindruck)

Für 29 spricht:
- läuft schneller 

Warum habt ihr euch für oder gegen 29" bzw 27,5" entschieden


----------



## Team Slow Duck (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mir heuer das GTC Race in 29 gekauft, weil ich langer Lulatsch bin (1,95) und den größten Rahmen (23" - eigentlich gemessen eher 22, da 56,5 cm Rahmenhöhe) genommen habe - für mich ist 29" hier ein Segen, weil ich immer die großen Rahmen brauche.


----------



## kreisbremser (15. Oktober 2014)

bei mir wars eben so wie beim vorschreiber die optik...auf 195cm sehen 29er schlappen gut aus an nem 21" gtc reaction rahmen.


----------



## cubabluete (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahr zu meinem Enduro 27,5 (zuerst 26) noch ein gtc sl in 29. Für den Einsatz, den du beschreibst ist 29 sicher eine gute Wahl, weil es einfach sehr lässig rollt. Ich wollte auch eine Alternative zu den kleineren Laufrädern beim Enduro. Ich nehme an, dass dein Stereo auf 26iger Rädern steht. Meine Devise ist: Fully fürs grobe in 26 oder 27,5 und Hartail fürs leichte Gelände in 29.


----------



## -Kottan- (16. Oktober 2014)

Bin 181cm, fahre das GTC SL als 29er und sehe das genau so wie cubabluete. Ein 29er Hardtail rollt nicht nur besser, sondern hat spürbare Traktionsvorteile gegenüber einem 26er/27,5er Hardtail.


----------



## thomasf (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

gibt es schon fotos von den neuen ?


----------



## xerto (26. Oktober 2014)

-Kottan- schrieb:


> Bin 181cm, fahre das GTC SL als 29er und sehe das genau so wie cubabluete. Ein 29er Hardtail rollt nicht nur besser, sondern hat spürbare Traktionsvorteile gegenüber einem 26er/27,5er Hardtail.



ich frage mich bei solchen aussagen immer, wie sind wir bisher überhaupt den berg hochgekommen. ohne traktion und dann runter geeiert?

gabs früher schon mal gute bikes? nee oder, die 29er waren ja noch nicht erfunden.

ach ja ich erinnere mich. die ersten cracks haben die 28 zöller abgeschafft weil sie bikes haben wollten die mehr traktion und wendiger waren. 

wie sich die argumente doch gleichen.... 

und die wahrheiten angepasst werden... 

aber trotzden viel spass mit dem neuen bike. 29er hin oder her... 

 wenigsten haben die überhaupt räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xroom (26. Oktober 2014)

@xerto Hattest du mal Gelegenheit ein 29er Reaction ausgiebig zu fahren, also jenseits des Hinterhofs beim Händler?
Das frage ich mich bei Aussagen wie deinen immer.


----------



## xerto (26. Oktober 2014)

Xroom schrieb:


> @xerto Hattest du mal Gelegenheit ein 29er Reaction ausgiebig zu fahren, also jenseits des Hinterhofs beim Händler?
> Das frage ich mich bei Aussagen wie deinen immer.




ja eine größere tour

wenn man etwas kritisiert ist es nicht immer nur unwissen, unrfahrenheit und/oder banal dummheit.

manchmal ist es eine eigene meinung...


----------



## hnx (26. Oktober 2014)

thomasf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es schon fotos von den neuen ?


Meinst du die 2015er Modelle? Die sind doch auf der Cube Seite gelistet, ganz normal.


----------



## JayDee1982 (26. Oktober 2014)

xerto schrieb:


> ich frage mich bei solchen aussagen immer, wie sind wir bisher überhaupt den berg hochgekommen. ohne traktion und dann runter geeiert?
> 
> gabs früher schon mal gute bikes? nee oder, die 29er waren ja noch nicht erfunden.
> 
> ...




Ich glaub es ist alles immer eine Sache der Gewohnheit..... alles hat Vor- und auch Nachteile.
Das Problem an Vor- und Nachteilen ist, dass sie jeder für sich selbst anders werten kann und dies natürlich auch tut.

Ich Frühjahr werde ich mal eine größere Tour mit einem 27,5er und einem 29er machen und dann mal schauen was es wird.
Viellecht das Cube GTC oder das BlackSin von Radon, das würde mir auch gefallen


----------



## xerto (26. Oktober 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Ich glaub es ist alles immer eine Sache der Gewohnheit..... alles hat Vor- und auch Nachteile.
> Das Problem an Vor- und Nachteilen ist, dass sie jeder für sich selbst anders werten kann und dies natürlich auch tut.
> 
> Ich Frühjahr werde ich mal eine größere Tour mit einem 27,5er und einem 29er machen und dann mal schauen was es wird.
> Viellecht das Cube GTC oder das BlackSin von Radon, das würde mir auch gefallen




dann mach dir ein eigenes Bild.

das ist immer das beste.......

besser eine eigene meinung als irgendwelche marketingsprüche nach geplappert...

von denen gibt es wahrlich genug...

einfach mal selber denken....


----------



## cubabluete (27. Oktober 2014)

Bei einem 29er hat man halt spürbar mehr Vortrieb, daher passt es für mich gut als Hardtail für normales Gelände.
Technisch schwierige Sachen sind halt mit dem Fully mit kleineren Raddurchmessern und somit kürzeren Radständen angenehmer zu fahren.
Soll aber nicht heißen, dass man mit einem 29er HT nicht auch technische Sachen fahren kann - es ist halt nur nicht so lustig wie mit dem Fully.
Grundsätzlich hat ja jeder sein bevorzugtes "Revier" wo er überwiegend fährt und es macht Sinn, das Bike danach zu beschaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xroom (27. Oktober 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Bei einem 29er hat man halt spürbar mehr Vortrieb, daher passt es für mich gut als Hardtail für normales Gelände.
> Technisch schwierige Sachen sind halt mit dem Fully mit kleineren Raddurchmessern und somit kürzeren Radständen angenehmer zu fahren.
> Soll aber nicht heißen, dass man mit einem 29er HT nicht auch technische Sachen fahren kann - es ist halt nur nicht so lustig wie mit dem Fully.
> Grundsätzlich hat ja jeder sein bevorzugtes "Revier" wo er überwiegend fährt und es macht Sinn, das Bike danach zu beschaffen.


 
Genauso schaut's aus!
Deshalb ist meiner Meinung nach die Kombi Hardtail mit 650B Rädern nich besonders sinnvoll.


----------



## edi6800 (3. November 2014)

Wurden die GTC-Carbonrahmen für 2015 eigentlich konstruktiv überarbeitet? Bis auf die Steckachsenmodifizierung kann ich keine Veränderung gegenüber den 2014ern feststellen... Im Katalog ist auch nur die Steckachse als "Neuerung" erwähnt... Oder übersehe ich hier Etwas?


----------



## stonele (3. November 2014)

Hallo,
das ist schon einiges anders:
Längeres Steuerrohr 115 statt 100 mm 
Längeres Oberrohr 609 statt 600 mm
jeweils 19 Zoll Modell
Sattelstütze 27,2 statt 31,6


----------



## Xroom (3. November 2014)

Habs mir auf dr Eurobike angeschaut. Zumindest ist der komplette Hinterbau neu konstruiert.


----------



## edi6800 (3. November 2014)

stonele schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das ist schon einiges anders:
> Längeres Steuerrohr 115 statt 100 mm
> Längeres Oberrohr 609 statt 600 mm
> ...


ah - ok! Ich hatte bei den 27,5ern geschaut - hast Du da ebenfalls die Vergleichsdaten zur Hand? Ansonsten such ich sie mir raus


----------



## Kero81 (17. November 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen welches Schaltwerk ich für mein 2013er Reaction GTC PRO 29'' brauche? Ist es das XT RD-M781?


----------



## cubabluete (18. November 2014)

Wenns 3fach ist, eines mit langem Käfig.


----------



## viper-mountainb (18. November 2014)

So nach 5 Jahren 
Reaction HPA RX musste es einem GTC SLT 29 Modell 2014 weichen was noch Einsam beim Händler stand!
An diesem Rad sieht man das auch innerhalb des Jahres Veränderung vorgenommen werden denn statt 36/22 wie angegeben ist 38/24 an der Race Face Kurbel verbaut!


----------



## hnx (18. November 2014)

viper-mountainb schrieb:


> So nach 5 Jahren
> Reaction HPA RX musste es einem GTC SLT 29 Modell 2014 weichen was noch Einsam beim Händler stand!
> An diesem Rad sieht man das auch innerhalb des Jahres Veränderung vorgenommen werden denn statt 36/22 wie angegeben ist 38/24 an der Race Face Kurbel verbaut!


Das heißt nichts. Ist vollkommen normal, dass Kompletträder nicht immer mit den beschriebenen Anbauteilen kommen. Mein Giant kam mit anderer Bereifung (anderer Reifenhersteller und dann noch deren "teuerste" Gummimischung) als beschrieben, bei Trek dito (andere Reifen, gleicher Reifenhersteller). Das Cube (LTD Pro) kam mit schlechteren Reifen, anderem LRS und falscher Bremse.
Ich glaube manchmal schmeißen die Hersteller nur in den Karton von dem was gerade da ist. Kann dann entweder gut oder schlecht für den Kunden sein. Ob du die Veränderungen akzeptierst bleibt dann deine Sache, Cube hat anstandslos die richtigen Teile binnen 1 Woche an den Händler geschickt.


----------



## viper-mountainb (18. November 2014)

Für mich gut da brauch ich nicht wechseln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edi6800 (19. November 2014)

Sagt mal: Kann das sein, dass die 2015er GTC Reactions 29 SL und SLT in carbon`n`flashred tatsächlich ausverkauft sind und keine Nachproduktion erfolgen wird? Egal wo ich frage, heißt es, dass nur noch ein SL in 15" bestellbar sei, wobei aber Lieferung erst im Mai erfolgen soll...


----------



## Xroom (19. November 2014)

Hast du bei Laface Weiden mal nachgefragt. Die sind recht nah an Cube dran.


----------



## edi6800 (19. November 2014)

Xroom schrieb:


> Hast du bei Laface Weiden mal nachgefragt. Die sind recht nah an Cube dran.


Im Online-Shop sind die gar nicht gelistet...
Einzig bei Bike-Discount findet man noch "wird für Sie bestellt" mit Angabe Lieferbar ab KW 2-5 je nach Modell. Denke, dass die in Sachen Vor-Order gebunkert haben. Ansonsten ist es tatsächlich mau


----------



## Xroom (19. November 2014)

Ruf doch mal die Shops an. Je besser deren Draht zum Vertrieb um so genauer die Aussagen.


----------



## brösmeli (20. November 2014)

Es scheint tatsächlich so, dass die mittleren elite c68 rahmenmodelle (17/19/21 zoll) schon ausverkauft sind.
Es kann aber auch sein, dass viele shops sie vorgeordert (reserviert) haben. 
Mein händler konnte mir eines mit ach und krach angeln. Geliefert wird es irgendwann im "frühjahr". 
Vielleicht hat cube sein erstlingswerk mit geringen stückzahlen produzieren lassen, um dann im folgejahr die richtigen auftragszahlen zu kennen.
Auf jeden fall wurde noch kein c68 elite ausgeliefert (schweiz!)


----------



## naepster (27. Dezember 2014)

Heldentaten 2014...

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/07/strategiespiele-in-preuisch-sibirien.html

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/06/raid-des-hautes-fagnes-malmedy-2014.html


----------



## Kero81 (27. Dezember 2014)

Booooah, kannst Du auch fliegen und so?!


----------



## muschi (28. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich kann er das, du nicht. Den Rest zeigt er dir wenn du mal vorbei schaust.


----------



## Kero81 (28. Dezember 2014)

Nee Danke, kein Interesse. :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edragal (31. Dezember 2014)

So, nach langem Mitlesen dann auch mal mein 1. Post hier. 
Auf dem Bild seht ihr mein Reaction GTC Pro, das ich mir im März zugelegt habe. Bin absoluter MTB Anfänger und hab mich daher bisher erstmal überwiegend auf befestigten Wegen und Waldautobahnen bewegt.
Am Bike sind bis auf die Griffe nur Originalteile, im Januar werde ich mir neue Pedalen (Shimano XT Trail) und neue Reifen (Schwalbe Nobby Nic) gönnen.

Guten Rutsch, Maxime


----------



## Kero81 (31. Dezember 2014)

Das Reaction GTC Pro war/ist auch mein erstes Bike gewesen. Einfach ein gutes Einsteigerbike. Ich fahr jetzt noch oft lange Touren damit. Ist bissl bequemer und auch schneller als mit dem Enduro. =)


----------



## Leuchtentrager (20. Januar 2015)

.​


----------



## brösmeli (20. Januar 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Schnappsidee: Reaction GTC SL Grau: 27,5" (2014), Rot: 26" (2013):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was willst du damit sagen? Andeuten?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (20. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## naepster (23. Januar 2015)

Schlammpackung 







http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/max-und-michi-und-der-dieb.html#more


​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xroom (23. Januar 2015)

Gibt's noch mehr User, die eine Webseite mit mittelmäßigen Freizeitsportlern promoten wollen? Die würden mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (21. Februar 2015)

.​


----------



## hnx (21. Februar 2015)

Nicht richtig eingestellter Bremssattel.


----------



## Xroom (21. Februar 2015)

Oder leicht verzogene Bremsscheibe


----------



## Leuchtentrager (21. Februar 2015)

.​


----------



## xerto (21. Februar 2015)

es gibt hunderte von threads und kommentare warum eine formula schleift quietscht oder andere geräusche macht. aber nur eine lösung:

richte den bremssattel sauber aus. 

es reicht nicht bremssattel locker machen, bremsen ziehen, fest machen, fertig.

formula ist eine italienische diva. die will mehr aufmerksamkeit. 

also geduld, langsam richten immer wieder schauen, irgendwann ist es gut und du hast den dreh raus. 

dafür kriegst du eine tolle bremse...


----------



## Leuchtentrager (21. Februar 2015)

.​


----------



## Livi1990 (2. März 2015)

Guten Abend,

ich habe ein GTC SL 2014 27,5 in Carbon falls relevant. Folgendes Problem liegt vor, wenn ich das Rad am Sattel anhebe so dass das Hinterrad in der Luft schwebt, ich anschließend den Reifen drehe ein schleifendes Geräusch hörbar ist. Das Geräusch kommt aber anscheinend nicht von der Bremse. Es ist eher durch den Rahmen hörbar bzw. fühlbar. 

Ich habe die Bremse 2 mal justieren lassen vom Fachhändler, weil dies nix half habe ich sogar die Scheiben gewechselt. Trotzallem besteht das Problem weiterhin.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2015)

freilauf oder lager.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (2. März 2015)

.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livi1990 (2. März 2015)

Mein Geräusch entsteht nur wenn ich das Rad ohne Last in Bewegung setze. Es ist sehr gleichmäßig, sozusage pro Umdrehung  einmal. Ich muss hinzufügen das ich keine Formula Bremse habe, bei mir am MTB ist ausschließlich XT verbaut. Vorallem ist dieses schleifen nicht nur hörbar sondern auch im Rahmen spürbar da er ja aus Carbon ist.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (2. März 2015)

.​


----------



## Livi1990 (2. März 2015)

Irgendwie bestimmt, werde mir dazu aber Hilfe besorgen müssen. Ohne Montageständer ist das sonst etwas umständlich.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (2. März 2015)

.​


----------



## Livi1990 (2. März 2015)

Ob das 100% die gleiche ist kann ich nicht versichern. Sieht aber sehr gleich aus, meine ist blau/schwarz


----------



## Leuchtentrager (2. März 2015)

.​


----------



## Livi1990 (2. März 2015)

Ich erwähnte nicht das es metallisch ist oder? -verwirrt-  es ist tatsächlich nicht metallisch sondern wie du erwähnst carbonig. Es hat mich nur irritiert, deine Aussage klingt allerdings sehr plausibel. Bin ziemlich neu im Bereich MTB, jedes Geräusch was ich nicht kenne und und komisch klingt ist erstmal nicht gut. Zum Glück gibts hellere Köpfe die mich dann eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (2. März 2015)

.​


----------



## Noisebub (24. April 2015)

Nun, da ich mein Reaction im zweiten Jahr fahre, würde ich gerne etwas an ihm tunen/optimieren. Ich würde gerne Gewichtsmäßig in Richtung 10Kg kommen. Angeblich aktuelles Gewicht sind ca 11.3Kg. Was wären eure ersten Änderungen welche ihr vornehmen würdet? Laufräder? Lenker? Tubeless?

Macht doch bitte einfach mal Vorschläge! Es handelt sich um ein Reaction SL 29 2014 im Originalzustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (24. April 2015)

Auf jedenfall die Laufraeder macht am meisten Sinn.


----------



## MangoAndreas (24. April 2015)

Noisebub schrieb:


> Angeblich aktuelles Gewicht sind ca 11.3Kg. Was wären eure ersten Änderungen welche ihr vornehmen würdet? Laufräder? Lenker? Tubeless?



Du wirst es Dir schon denken, das eine, schwere Teil gibt es nicht. Letztendlich muss man sich jedes Teil angucken.

Laufräder sind aber ein guter Ansatzpunkt. Vor allem bei den Naben gibt es große Unterschiede. Besonders hinten, da gibt es Naben von 220 bis 500 Gramm. Mit leichten Schläuchen kannst Du schnell 100 g sparen. Und bei den Reifen lohnt es sich auch zu gucken. Bei Speichen gibt es auch Unterschiede, da kann man problemlos 100 g einsparen, ohne dass das Laufrad schlechter wird (1,8er statt 2,0er-Speichen, macht das Rad sogar dauerhaltbarer). Mit 6-Loch-Scheiben statt Centerlock sparst Du auch noch mal was. Etwas sparen kann man oft an der Sattelstütze, am Vorbau, an den Pedalen und an der Kassette. Das hängt natürlich davon ab, was dran ist.

Bei der Kette, der Kurbel und den Kettenblättern sind die Unterschiede zwischen leichten und schweren Teilen nicht so groß (abgesehen natürlich von Baumarkträdern mit Stahlkurbeln).

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Noisebub (24. April 2015)

Vielen Dank schon mal! Ich werde meine Laufräder mal versuchen zu wiegen, damit ich weiß wo ich mich da gewichtsmäßig überhaupt befinde.
Mir war nicht bewusst dass die Naben so viel ausmachen können. Das wäre auch interessant mal anzusehen.


----------



## MangoAndreas (24. April 2015)

Hallo Noisebub,

Laufräder wiegt man ohne Scheiben und Kassette. Alternativ kannst Du gucken, welche Naben und Felgen verbaut wurden und wie dick die Speichen sind. Über die Gewichtsdatenbank kannst Du das Gewicht der Laufräder dann schon recht genau ermitteln.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## cubabluete (24. April 2015)

Lrs hat 2 kg. Ich fahre Pancho wheels naben mit crest CX Ray Speichen und alunippel. Die haben genau 1480 g.


----------



## mtb4win (30. April 2015)

Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit der orig. Bereifung?

Müsste ein Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph 2,25 sein. Welche sind das genau (Evo LiteSkine)?
Wie sieht es da mit Pannensicherheit aus?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (1. Mai 2015)

.​


----------



## Hans (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

Will mir ein Reaction GTC Carbon 29" zulegen und hätte zwei Fragen. Ich bin 174 cm groß mit 79 cm Schrittlänge. Als o langer  Oberkörper und kurze Beine - passt 17" ?

Welche Unterschiede gibt es von den Rahmen von 2013 bis 2015 ?

Danke

Hans


----------



## edi6800 (1. Juni 2015)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Will mir ein Reaction GTC Carbon 29" zulegen und hätte zwei Fragen. Ich bin 174 cm groß mit 79 cm Schrittlänge. Als o langer  Oberkörper und kurze Beine - passt 17" ?
> 
> ...



mmhhh - 17" sollte bei Deiner Geo eigentlich passen - meine Frau fährt das 2015er Reaction GTC SL29 in dieser Größe und hat bei 171 cm Körpergröße ne Schrittlänge von 84 cm. Sitzt wie angegossen das Bike. Was Unterschiede vom neuen AGR2 zum Vorgänger AGR anbelangt kann ich leider  keine Auskunft geben. Wenn ich aber die AGR-Alurahmen vom 2015er HPA SL29 meiner Kids mit dem AGR2 GTC vergleiche, so sehe ich da kaum nen Unterschied. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber die Alu-AGR sind glaube ich identisch mit den AGR-Carbon-Rahmen aus 2014?! Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege!


----------



## Shimanoboy (1. Juni 2015)

Alu sind gleich geblieben. Bei den Carbon Rahmen ist das Oberrohr(horizontal) länger geworden und die Kettenstreben kürzer


----------



## Leuchtentrager (1. Juni 2015)

.​


----------



## Hans (1. Juni 2015)

Das Sattelrohr mit 42 cm passt schon bei meinen kurzen Beinen
Ich fürchte halt das das Oberrohr ein wenig kurz ist mit 586 mm
Aber das könnte ich ja mit dem Vorbau ausgleichen
19" ist definitiv zu groß.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (1. Juni 2015)

.​


----------



## MangoAndreas (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo Hans,



Hans schrieb:


> Will mir ein Reaction GTC Carbon 29" zulegen und hätte zwei Fragen. Ich bin 174 cm groß mit 79 cm Schrittlänge. Als o langer  Oberkörper und kurze Beine - passt 17" ?



Probiers besser aus. Wichtig ist, dass die Länge passt. Die Höhe kannst Du einstellen, die Länge nicht (ja, anderer Vorbau geht natürlich, ist aber nicht fürs Grobe).

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## cubabluete (2. Juni 2015)

17 passt sicher


----------



## Burt4711 (10. Juni 2015)

Gibt es hier Schwergewichte, die das Reaction hpa fahren?
Hinten nur 160 mm Scheibe erscheint mir zu schwach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MangoAndreas (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ja, 100 Kilo, Reaction Race. 180/160 mit XT. Für mich reicht die Bremse, hab im Bergischen Land aber auch keine langen Abfahrten. 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## cubabluete (10. Juni 2015)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier Schwergewichte, die das Reaction hpa fahren?
> Hinten nur 160 mm Scheibe erscheint mir zu schwach.


Hinten ist egal, vorne kannst eine 200er rauf tun.


----------



## Kero81 (13. Juni 2015)

Hat zufällig jmd die Maße vom unteren Steuersatzlager des Reaction GTC Pro aus 2013 im Kopf?!


----------



## cubabluete (14. Juli 2015)

Fährt jemand den ikon in 2.35 hinten? Passt der rein?


----------



## Sior (14. Juli 2015)

Hi , 

fährt hier jemand ein Reaction GTC Pro 29 mit  Körpergrösse 178 und 21 Zoll ? 

DAnke und Gruss


----------



## cubabluete (14. Juli 2015)

Das ist definitiv zu groß. Max. 19 Zoll


----------



## Hafenmeister (9. August 2015)

Sior schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> fährt hier jemand ein Reaction GTC Pro 29 mit  Körpergrösse 178 und 21 Zoll ?
> 
> DAnke und Gruss


Ich bin 177 und fahre 17" beim 2015er Modell.


----------



## Hafenmeister (9. August 2015)

Ich würde gerne an meinem Reaction Race 2015 Tubeless fahren. Hat jemand Erfahrungen ob das mit meinen Komponenten und diesem Kit machbar ist. Oder habt Ihr einen anderen Tipp für mich.

LAUFRADSATZ Fulcrum Red66 15QR/X12, 622x19C
VORDERREIFEN Schwalbe Rocket Ron Kevlar LightSkin 2.25
HINTERREIFEN Schwalbe Racing Ralph Kevlar LightSkin 2.25


----------



## cubabluete (11. August 2015)

Das brauchst nicht. Wenn die Felge nicht TL ready ist, dann ein yellow tape rein Ventile und Milch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xroom (11. August 2015)

Und mit welcher nicht TLR Felge hast du das getestet? 
Genau für diese Felgen gibt's die Sets von Stans und auch damit ist es nur ein Kompromiss.


----------



## cubabluete (11. August 2015)

Geht mit jeder Felge. Kleb ein stan yellow tape rein und es passt. Dieses schlauchähnliche ding braucht kein Mensch. Ich fahr schon seit 5 Jahren so.


----------



## COLKURTZ (19. August 2015)

Ich habe eine Frage zu den Fulcrum LRS an den Reactions. Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen ein Reaction GTC SL 29 aus 2015 zugelegt.

Original ausgestattet ist es mit:
Fulcrum Red44 15QR/X12, 622x19C
Red44 ist eine Cube-eigene Bezeichnung, so scheint es mir.

1. Red44- welcher Fulcrum Felge entspricht das? Einer Red Power, Red Metal, Red Heat, oder gar Red Passion (wahrscheinlich nicht, zu teuer...)?
2. Was wiegt der LRS? Ich rechne mal mit so 1900g bis 2000g? Eine Angabe wäre sehr nett, ich muss selbst noch wiegen. Die Forumsuche inkl. Gewichtsdatenbank hatte keinen Treffer ergeben.

Übrigens: Tolles Bike, tolle Ausstattung für den Preis, zumal es kein Versenderbike ist. Selten kam es bei einem Neukauf bei mir vor, dass ein Bike in der Ausstattung fast vollständig meinen Wünschen entspricht. Zur Zeit denke ich lediglich an einen Tausch des LRS (Gewicht) und des Sattels, sowie Ersatz der geschummelten, günstigen Bremsscheiben/Beläge.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (19. August 2015)

.​


----------



## COLKURTZ (19. August 2015)

Danke, das kommt hin mit den Red Power. Sollten dann um die 1750g sein beim LRS. Ok....ich muss mal wiegen gehen....!


----------



## cubabluete (20. August 2015)

Der LRS hat um die 2000 g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (20. August 2015)

Red44, bei mir gewogene 1910g. Okay, hier liegt Potential. Das gesamte GTC SL 29 ohne Pedale wiegt in 19 Zoll 10,7 kg, das entspricht der Herstellerangabe


----------



## pacechris (25. August 2015)

Gibt es beim 2016 Modell irgendwelche technischen änderungen?


----------



## cubabluete (26. August 2015)

Beim Rad wird sich nicht viel tun, ziemlich sicher die neue XT. Was die Laufräder betrifft werden die auch um die 2000 g liegen. Irgendwo müssen sie einsparen bei dem Preis und das ist am leichtesten beim LRS, weil es dem Normalverbraucher nicht auffällt wie schwer der LRS ist. Der schaut ja nur aufs Gesamtgewicht.
Mein Tipp: Versucht beim Händler den LRS gleich im Neuzustand zurückzugeben und ev. auf einen leichteren aufzuzahlen. Da sollten für 100 - 200 Euro Aufpreis schon 400 - 500 Gramm - wie in meinem Fall - zu gewinnen sein.
Ich hab crest, sapim x-ray, alunippel und pw nabe (panchowheel) und bin gewogen bei 1480 g am LRS. Nach 2 Jahren immer noch top.


----------



## pacechris (26. August 2015)

Das mit den Laufräder hab ich mir schon gedacht, leider haben die da immer "extra" Laufräder die man untern dem Namen nirgends findet.

Nächste Woche hab ich einen Termin zum Testen, 27,5" und 29" im Vergleich mal schauen was der Händler dazu sagt.


----------



## COLKURTZ (26. August 2015)

Übrigens: Mittlerweile gibt es ein Update der Cube Seite. Alle 2016er Modelle sind nun aufgeführt, so auch das Reaction 2016.

... schade, dachte, das GTC SL in der auffälligen Farbgebung käme in 2016 in einem leuchtenden Blau. Kiwi'n'blue...och, nö....

... und wie erwartet, 2015 zu 2016 bedeutet einen Aufschlag von 200 bis 300 Euro, wie erwartet...


----------



## pacechris (26. August 2015)

Ich hoffe das wenn mir das Reaction GTC SL zusagt noch eins in dem green´n´orange bekomme.


----------



## pacechris (26. August 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Beim Rad wird sich nicht viel tun, ziemlich sicher die neue XT. Was die Laufräder betrifft werden die auch um die 2000 g liegen. Irgendwo müssen sie einsparen bei dem Preis und das ist am leichtesten beim LRS, weil es dem Normalverbraucher nicht auffällt wie schwer der LRS ist. Der schaut ja nur aufs Gesamtgewicht.
> Mein Tipp: Versucht beim Händler den LRS gleich im Neuzustand zurückzugeben und ev. auf einen leichteren aufzuzahlen. Da sollten für 100 - 200 Euro Aufpreis schon 400 - 500 Gramm - wie in meinem Fall - zu gewinnen sein.
> Ich hab crest, sapim x-ray, alunippel und pw nabe (panchowheel) und bin gewogen bei 1480 g am LRS. Nach 2 Jahren immer noch top.



_Im Test von der BIKE wurde extra der leichte LRS gelobt der verbaut sei, der soll bei 1750g liegen wie ich jetzt gelesen habe. Ist also garnicht soo viel._


----------



## cubabluete (27. August 2015)

Das Gewicht wäre OK.
Die Teuerung war zu erwarten nachdem was mit dem Euro passiert ist.


----------



## pacechris (2. September 2015)

Kann mir einer den unterschied zwischen dem Cube Reaction GTC SL und dem Elite C:62 Pro erklären?

Die Rock Shox Reba RL ist doch gegenüber der Fox 32 Float FIT4 nicht die 400Euro mehr bestimmt nicht wert.
Gewicht ist bei beiden mit 10.65kg angegeben.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. September 2015)

alter rahmen, neue gabel, vorbau, lenker alu, griffe - neuer rahmen, alte gabel, vorbau, lenker carbon, griffe

wenn die geo passt und ie gabel was taugt, würde ich sagen, dass man mit dem gtc sl besser beraten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (3. September 2015)

Ich bin gerade etwas überfordet und verunsicher.....durch unterschiedliche aussagen von zwei Fachleuten.


Daher die frage an euch passt das Reaction mit 27,5" Laufräder in Rahmengröße 18" bei 175cm und Schrittlänge von 83cm???

Konnte bis jetzt nur das 17" mit 29" Laufräder testen, das war ganz ok.
In 19" ist es eindeutig zu groß.

Danke


EDIT:
Nach der Anleitung auf der Cube Page, Schrittlänge x 0,226 kommt 18,758" raus.


----------



## cubabluete (3. September 2015)

Das passt ziemlich gut sogar!


----------



## DanKoe123 (4. September 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe die letzten Wochen einige sehr hilfreiche Beiträge hier im Forum gelesen und bin nun zu dem Entschluss gekommen, mir endlich ein Cube Bike zuzulegen 
Meine Wahl ist auf das Cube Reaction GTC Race 2015 gefallen, da es mir sowohl von den verbauten Komponenten als auch von der Optik super gefällt.
Deshalb war ich heute beim Cube Händler bei mir ums Eck. Leider hatte er das Modell nicht mehr da und auch generell keine aktuellen Cube Modelle in großen Ausführungen.

Da ich 1,98 m groß bin und eine Schrittlänge von 97 cm habe (und auch recht lange Arme), meinte der Händler dass ich mindestens 23" benötige, wenn nicht sogar größer. Beim Probesitzen auf einem gebrauchten 21" Cube, das er zufällig gerade zur Reparatur da hatte, konnte ich meine Beine trotz extrem hoch gestellten Sattel nicht komplett durchstrecken. Zudem waren zwischen dem Oberrohr und meinem Schritt noch >10 cm Platz.

Deshalb war ich mir nach dem Besuch beim Händler sicher, dass ein 23" Rahmen optimal für mich sei.
Wieder zuhause angekommen habe ich aber mithilfe der auf der Cube-Website angegeben Formel die für mich laut Cube passende Rahmenhöhe errechnet. Diese beträgt 21,922" bzw. 55,68 cm. Das ganze hat mich nun doch etwas verunsichert…

Was meint ihr? Welche Rahmengröße wäre für mich die richtige? 21" oder 23"?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## cubabluete (4. September 2015)

Würde bei so einem racebike eher 23 empfehlen


----------



## Team Slow Duck (4. September 2015)

Ich bin 1,95 m bei SL 93 cm (soweit ich selbst genau messen konnte) und fahre ein 2014er Reaction GTC in 23" - ich fühl mich pudelwohl auf dem Ding. Bei Deiner Größe ist das große 23" mit Sicherheit ein Muss.


----------



## DanKoe123 (5. September 2015)

Super, vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe!
Hab mir das Bike jetzt in 23" bestellt!


----------



## pacechris (5. September 2015)

Wann ist denn Liefertermin? Mein Händler mein es wird April 2016


----------



## DanKoe123 (5. September 2015)

Habe mich letztendlich für die 2015er Version entschieden, da diese aktuell mit 20 % Rabatt in diversen Onlineshops bei 1439 € liegt und zudem sofort verfügbar ist, wohingegen das neue Reaction GTC Race (2016er) mit 1999 Listenpreis angegeben ist.
Der Cube-Händler meinte, dass er mir das 2016er auf den 26.10.2015 bestellen könnte, keine Ahnung weshalb es bei dir so lange dauert..


----------



## cubabluete (6. September 2015)

Weil sein Händler es nicht in der preorder hat.
Alles was man bei cube nicht am Anfang bestellt ist dann kaum mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hafenmeister (9. September 2015)

für 1439 euro bei sofortiger Lieferung hätte ich auch das race 2015 dem 2016er Modell vorgezogen.


----------



## Frigo (15. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mal eine Frage zu meinem 2010er Elixir R bzw. zu dessen Felgen.
Es sind die DT Swiss XPW 1800 verbaut. Laut DT Swiss Support sind das die 465d Felgen. Soweit so gut, nur ist die 465er überall mit 19mm Maulweite angegeben, auf meinem Felgenaufkleber steht aber 559x18 - also 18mm Maulweite nach Norm.
Problem ist das ich gerne Tubeless probieren möchte und nicht weiß was ich kaufen soll bzw. muss. Dt Swiss hat mir natürlich deren Kit empfohlen - Tubeless Kit (DT Swiss Art. TVXXX26NKITXMS). Hat im Gegensatz du den Sachen von z.b. No Tubes natürlich einen stolzen Preis.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, sag mir mal einer was ich kaufen soll 
Ein neuer Laufradsatz ist keine alternative - auch wenn es wahrscheinlich das beste wäre.

Edith: Tut wahrscheinlich nichts zu Sache, es soll aber ein Racing Ralph oder Race King drauf.

Gruß
René


----------



## Hafenmeister (15. September 2015)

hI, ich habe auf meinem 2014er reaction race mit Fulcrum 66 Felgen die nicht no tube ready sind und eine maulbreite von 19 mm haben, gute Erfahrung mit dem joe's no tube kit gemacht in der Größe 17-19 mm. Ich habe es mir auch eigentlich nur geholt um zu testen ob es mit meinem laufradsatz und den Schwalbe Light skin rocket ron und racing ralph funktioniert. seit 3 Wochen habe ich es nun und bin begeistert. vielleicht ist dieses System von Joe's ja auch was für dich.


----------



## Frigo (15. September 2015)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung.
28€ für zwei Räder ist natürlich ein Wort.


----------



## Hafenmeister (15. September 2015)

Ich wollte es unbedingt mal testen da ich in letzter oft Pech hatte mit Pannen. Ein bekannter hatte es mir empfohlen da er es schon seit längerem benutzt. Bei dem Preis wäre es mir egal gewesen wenn es nicht geklappt hätte. nun bin ich erst mal glücklich und sollte es weiterhin so gut klappen rüste ich auch das mtb meiner Freundin um.


----------



## Frigo (15. September 2015)

Hat es bei dir sofort die Luft gehalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hafenmeister (15. September 2015)

an den Seitenwänden der reifen konnte man erkennen das Luft entweicht. ich habe Wasser mit spülmittel verwendet bei Montage und auch die Milch kam durch kleine Poren raus. ich habe dann einfach noch ein wenig den Luftdruck abgelassen auf 2 bar und habe das Rad dann noch ein wenig gedreht um die Milch noch weiter zu verteilen. durch das ablassen des drucken gab es auch keine Bläschen mehr. am nächsten morgen habe ich dann den druck erhöht bin gefahren und seit dem ist alles so wie es sein sollte. die Luft hält. Die Montage ist kein Problem nur das erste aufpumpen ist nicht so einfach mit der standpumpe hatte ich es nicht geschafft.  ich habe aber einen kompressor und das klappte dann sofort.


----------



## Frigo (15. September 2015)

Ok,
habe das Set bestellt. Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch für neue Reifen entscheiden.


----------



## Hafenmeister (15. September 2015)

Viel Glück dann. kannst ja mal berichten wie es geklappt hat. auf YouTube gibt es von dem Herstellers eine Anleitung. beim aufpumpen habe ich den venzileinsatz erst einmal rausgenommen bis sich der reifen gesetzt hatte.


----------



## Frigo (15. September 2015)

Mache ich, ich werde wohl am Freitag erst einmal die alten Racing Ralph / Rocket Ron noch einmal montieren. Die Milch kostet ja nicht die Welt - dann kann ich mir in Ruhe neue Reifen aussuchen und mit frischer Milch verbauen.

Was fahrt Ihr so auf dem Reaction? Ich kann mich nicht zwischen der Mischung oben und den Contis entscheiden. Für die Contis spricht das mehr an Volumen und damit Komfort.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. September 2015)

das mehr an volumen spricht nur für den race king.

ein xking in 2.2 ist echt schmal.


----------



## Frigo (16. September 2015)

Ich fahre die Schwalbe Kombi recht gerne und frage mich ob ich auf einen Reifen ohne Seitenstollen wechseln soll. Ich wohne direkt am Wald der auch als Bundeswehr-Testgebiet genutzt wird. Gerade wenn es jetzt in den nassen Monaten schlammiger wird kann ich jedes Plus an Griff gebrauchen. Sähe es nicht so übel aus würde ich einen Nobby Nic kaufen 

Wahrscheinlich muss ich aber ehrlich sein das ich also Hobbyfahrer mit 250km im Monat den Unterschied eh nicht merke.


----------



## Frigo (17. September 2015)

Um die Sache von meiner Seite vorerst abzuschließen:

Das Tubelesskit war bei dem Anbieter zu dem Preis spontan doch nicht lieferbar. Mir ist aber ein Satz Crossmax ST mit neuen Mountain King für 130€ über den Weg gelaufen. Ist zwar nicht der High-End Satz, für den Preis konnte ich aber nicht Nein sagen.

Wer also einen Satz XPW1800 (Aufgebaut mit DT Swiss X430 nicht mit 495d wie üblich!) sucht kann sich ja melden


----------



## cubabluete (18. September 2015)

Tubeless Montage einfach gemacht:
Yellow tape
Milch
2 Ventile 
Fertig!
Die originalen cube reifen sind Schrott.
Hatte 2 Jahre Probleme mit luftverlust die in einem karkassenriss endeten.
Jetzt mit ikon 2.35 null Probleme.


----------



## brösmeli (29. September 2015)

Weiss jemand von euch das rahmengewicht des reaction carbonrahmens?


----------



## storck-riesen (2. November 2015)

Cube Reaction in 14Zoll Rahmenhöhe von 2011:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (4. November 2015)

Hallo

Frage einfach hier mal ohne lange zu suchen. Bike Discount bietet den Reaction Pro Carbon 29" Rahmen für 449,00 Euro an. Taugt der Rahmen was .  Preis ok? Was wiegt den der in 17" exact ?
 Sorry aber bin aufn Schiff und lange googeln is nicht  

Ahoi

Hans


----------



## Cubinator (4. November 2015)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Frage einfach hier mal ohne lange zu suchen. Bike Discount bietet den Reaction Pro Carbon 29" Rahmen für 449,00 Euro an. Taugt der Rahmen was .  Preis ok? Was wiegt den der in 17" exact ?
> Sorry aber bin aufn Schiff und lange googeln is nicht
> ...



Habe mir genau den Rahmen heute in 19" bestellt. Bis ich ihn aufbaue wird allerdings noch ein wenig dauern. 

Kann mir jemand sagen auf was ich achten muss wenn ich einen Tapered 1 1/8" - 1 1/2" voll-integrated IS40 - IS52 Steuersatz kaufen will?! 

MfG 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cubabluete (5. November 2015)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Frage einfach hier mal ohne lange zu suchen. Bike Discount bietet den Reaction Pro Carbon 29" Rahmen für 449,00 Euro an. Taugt der Rahmen was .  Preis ok? Was wiegt den der in 17" exact ?
> Sorry aber bin aufn Schiff und lange googeln is nicht
> ...


Gewicht liegt so bei 1400 - 1500 g.
Aufbau lohnt sich bei cube nur, wenn man die Teile schon hat, sonst ist man mit dem Komplettbike sicher billiger dran.



Cubinator schrieb:


> Habe mir genau den Rahmen heute in 19" bestellt. Bis ich ihn aufbaue wird allerdings noch ein wenig dauern.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen auf was ich achten muss wenn ich einen Tapered 1 1/8" - 1 1/2" voll-integrated IS40 - IS52 Steuersatz kaufen will?!
> 
> ...



Nicht das billigste nehmen und beim Einpressen vorsichtig vorgehen - sonst braucht man nicht viel beachten


----------



## edi6800 (5. November 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Gewicht liegt so bei 1400 - 1500 g.



Bezweifel ich!
In der Beschreibung steht explizit 1190g (17")
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...rahmen-black-n-grey-n-white-495520/wg_id-8670
ist ja auch kein Alu-Rahmen


----------



## Xroom (5. November 2015)

Und ein IS Steuersatz wird nicht eingepresst. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xroom (5. November 2015)

Cubinator schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen auf was ich achten muss wenn ich einen Tapered 1 1/8" - 1 1/2" voll-integrated IS40 - IS52 Steuersatz kaufen will?!


 
Habe mir für meinen 2014er Rahmen (gleiches Steuersatzmaß) einen Cane Creek aus der 40er Reihe gekauft. Das Oberteil ist etwas anders als bei FSA und deshalb musste ich mit Distanzscheiben srbeiten damit die Abdeckung nich am Steuerrohr schleift.
Die FSA für Cube Teile sind wohl die einfachste Lösung.



cubabluete schrieb:


> Aufbau lohnt sich bei cube nur, wenn man die Teile schon hat, sonst ist man mit dem Komplettbike sicher billiger dran.


 
Das gilt wohl bei jedem Rahmen und bei jedem Aufbau. Allerdings ist bei einem Kompletbike seltenst genau das verbaut was man haben will. Und es gibt ja noch den Bikemarkt.
Das Angebot von Bike-Discout ist schon ein super Schnapper. Zumal die Carbon Rahmen nur selten solo zu bekommen sind. Sonst gibt es die Cube Rahmen *nur* bei Schlierseer Bikeparts. Dort kostet der Reaction Carbon Rahmen aber 529,-.


----------



## Hans (5. November 2015)

Bei über 1300 Gramm geht der Rahmen zurück) kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.
Teile hab ich alle


----------



## Cubinator (5. November 2015)

Xroom schrieb:


> Habe mir für meinen 2014er Rahmen (gleiches Steuersatzmaß) einen Cane Creek aus der 40er Reihe gekauft. Das Oberteil ist etwas anders als bei FSA und deshalb musste ich mit Distanzscheiben srbeiten damit die Abdeckung nich am Steuerrohr schleift.
> Die FSA für Cube Teile sind wohl die einfachste Lösung.
> 
> Das gilt wohl bei jedem Rahmen und bei jedem Aufbau. Allerdings ist bei einem Kompletbike seltenst genau das verbaut was man haben will.



Werde wohl einfach den FSA Orbit Cube Edition kaufen, der hat die gleichen Maße. 
Wenn die Lager durch sind schaue ich mal was ich dann mache. 

Das für mich infrage kommende Reaction GTC SL kostet UVP mittlerweile knapp 2200€ und da würde ich noch Lenker, Sattel und LRS tauschen und das wäre dann sogar teurer als ein Selbstaufbau! 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cubabluete (6. November 2015)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Bezweifel ich!
> In der Beschreibung steht explizit 1190g (17")
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...rahmen-black-n-grey-n-white-495520/wg_id-8670
> ist ja auch kein Alu-Rahmen


Ich mein ja mit steckachse Lagerschalen etc. wird man schon hin kommen. Gewicht ist immer höher als angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (6. November 2015)

Xroom schrieb:


> Und ein IS Steuersatz wird nicht eingepresst.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Rede von den Schalen sofern sie nicht schon drin sind.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. November 2015)

schalen werden bei is auch nicht eingepresst.


----------



## edi6800 (6. November 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ich mein ja mit steckachse Lagerschalen etc. wird man schon hin kommen. Gewicht ist immer höher als angegeben.


Nö!
Exakt gleicher 17"-Rahmen meiner Frau, selbst wegen Neuaufbau nackt gemacht und gewogen =1.188 gr auf Severin-Küchenwaage, also +/- 20 gr. Toleranz. Klar natürlich, wenn andere Größe, dann anderes Gewicht.


----------



## Xroom (6. November 2015)

Heute kostet der Rahmen schon 499,-
Zum Glück habe ich mir gestern noch einen für 449,- gesichtert


----------



## cubabluete (7. November 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> schalen werden bei is auch nicht eingepresst.


Sorry war gedanklich beim semi integrierten, klar sind beim vollintegrierten die Schalen quasi im Rahmen verarbeitet.


----------



## Endri (8. November 2015)

Hallo Zusammen.
Spiele auch mit den Gedanken mir ein Cube Carbon Rahmen zu holen.
Leider kann Bike Discout kein FSA Orbit Cube Edition liefern. Wo bekomme ich was adäquates?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (9. November 2015)

Hallo
Mein 17" Rahmen ist am Damstag angekommen. Mit den Schaltzuglinern und Steinschlagschutzfolie wiegt er 1190 Gramm. Das passt gut und optisch gefällt er mir auch 

Gruß

Hans


----------



## Endri (9. November 2015)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mein 17" Rahmen ist am Damstag angekommen. Mit den Schaltzuglinern und Steinschlagschutzfolie wiegt er 1190 Gramm. Das passt gut und optisch gefällt er mir auch
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Musstest du steuersatz anpressen lassen oder die gabel einfach nur montieren und das wars?


----------



## Hans (9. November 2015)

Lagerschalen sind keine drin. Sehe aber kein Problem, diese einzupressen. Gewindestange mit zwei Holzplatten, gut schmieren, hab ich schon beim letzten gemacht. Aufbauen werde ich den erst später, ersetzt meinen Bulls Bushmaster Carbonrahmen, der mir ein wenig zu groß ist. Wenn jemand einen braucht


----------



## Endri (9. November 2015)

Hans schrieb:


> Lagerschalen sind keine drin. Sehe aber kein Problem, diese einzupressen. Gewindestange mit zwei Holzplatten, gut schmieren, hab ich schon beim letzten gemacht. Aufbauen werde ich den erst später, ersetzt meinen Bulls Bushmaster Carbonrahmen, der mir ein wenig zu groß ist. Wenn jemand einen braucht


Ich rede eigentlich vom steuersatz vorne.
Welches muss ich da genau haben. Kannst du mir da evtl helfen


----------



## Hans (9. November 2015)

Meine auch den Steuersatz. Sind keine Metalllagerschalen drin.


----------



## Endri (9. November 2015)

Hans schrieb:


> Meine auch den Steuersatz. Sind keine Metalllagerschalen drin.


Vlt ne kurze erklärung.
Gabel anpassen und was kommt dann da rein?
irgendwas bestimmtes?


----------



## Xroom (9. November 2015)

Endri schrieb:


> Vlt ne kurze erklärung.
> Gabel anpassen und was kommt dann da rein?
> irgendwas bestimmtes?



Ein IS Steuersatz kommt da rein. Da werden die Lager in den Rahmen gelegt!
Bist du sicher dass du das Rad selbst aufbauen willst?


----------



## Xroom (9. November 2015)

Heute meinen 19" Rahmen bekommen. Mit Linern und Steinschlagschutz 1208g lt. Küchenwaage.


----------



## Endri (9. November 2015)

Xroom schrieb:


> Ein IS Steuersatz kommt da rein. Da werden die Lager in den Rahmen gelegt!
> Bist du sicher dass du das Rad selbst aufbauen willst?


na klar..... 
Ich muss nur genau wissen, was da rein kommt.
Ich habe mein altes komplett demontiert.
Hat jemand einen link für mich


----------



## Cubinator (9. November 2015)

Xroom schrieb:


> Heute meinen 19" Rahmen bekommen. Mit Linern und Steinschlagschutz 1208g lt. Küchenwaage.



Bekomme auch morgen den 19" Rahmen. 
1208g hört gut an, hätte mit mehr gerechnet!  




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (9. November 2015)

das sollte der Steuersatz sein

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-edition-63877?currency=1&delivery_country=48

rechts oben die Lagerschale für unten

links die füe oben, das Lager liegt auf dem Bils schon drin


----------



## Cubinator (9. November 2015)

Hans schrieb:


> das sollte der Steuersatz sein
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-edition-63877?currency=1&delivery_country=48
> 
> ...



Ist bei dem Steuersatz der Gabelkonus dabei oder muss der extra gekauft werden? 

MfG


----------



## Hans (9. November 2015)

ist dabei - auf den Bildern rechts unten. kralle ist nicht dabei


----------



## Xroom (9. November 2015)

Ich würde einen mit möglichst kurzer Abdeckkappe nehmen. Beim 2015er Rahmen ist das Steuerrohr 15mm länger (bei 19").


----------



## Endri (9. November 2015)

Hans schrieb:


> das sollte der Steuersatz sein
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-edition-63877?currency=1&delivery_country=48
> 
> ...


Aber das ist für eine Gabel was kein Tapered hat. Oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Endri (9. November 2015)

Endri schrieb:


> Aber das ist für eine Gabel was kein Tapered hat. Oder verstehe ich das falsch?


Ich glaube links ist für 11/8 und das rechte ist für 11/5 ( Bild1) 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-edition-63877?currency=1&delivery_country=48


----------



## Xroom (9. November 2015)

Dieser Steuersatz passt nicht da das Oberteil ein ZS44 (semiintegriert) ist. Man braucht ein IS41 (vollintegriertes) Oberteil!


----------



## Hans (9. November 2015)

Xroom schrieb:


> Ich würde einen mit möglichst kurzer Abdeckkappe nehmen. Beim 2015er Rahmen ist das Steuerrohr 15mm länger (bei 19").




Wäre mir auch sympathischer. Kennst Du einen solchen Steuersatz ?


----------



## Xroom (9. November 2015)

https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-Steuersatz-Unterteil-40IS52-Bottom

https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-Steuersatz-Oberteil-40IS41-Short-Cover-Carbon

Wie oben gesagt braucht man oben eventuell noch Passscheiben. 

http://www.bike24.de/p1114224.html

Hab ich beim 2015er Rahmen noch nicht probiert.

Edit: beim 2015er ist es auch notwendig auszugleichen. Ich habe jetzt einen 1mm Spacer dazu verwendet. Passt perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubinator (9. November 2015)

Xroom schrieb:


> https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-Steuersatz-Unterteil-40IS52-Bottom
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-Steuersatz-Oberteil-40IS41-Short-Cover-Carbon
> 
> ...



Perfekt sowas hab ich gesucht, um die Front angenehm tief zu bekommen! 
Hoffentlich leben da die Lager etwas länger als beim FSA...


----------



## Xroom (9. November 2015)

Sind auf jeden Fall besser gedichtet.


----------



## Cubinator (9. November 2015)

Habe noch eine letzte Frage:
Ich bin bisher immer davon ausgegangen, dass IS bedeutet die Lagerschalen liegen direkt im Rahmen ohne Lagerschalen. 
Jetzt wurde auf der letzten Seite gesagt, man müsse noch Lagerschalen einpressen und auch beim oben genannten Cane Creek Oberteil ist eine Lagerschale im Lieferumfang trotz IS beim Unterteil ist das nicht so. 
Bin etwas verwirrt...


----------



## Berrrnd (9. November 2015)

Cubinator schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde auf der letzten Seite gesagt, man müsse noch Lagerschalen einpressen



einfach mal alles bis zum ende durchlesen.



Cubinator schrieb:


> und auch beim oben genannten Cane Creek Oberteil ist eine Lagerschale im Lieferumfang trotz IS



wo steht das?


----------



## Xroom (9. November 2015)




----------



## Cubinator (9. November 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> wo steht das?


 
Gute Frage...  
Sorry hab mich wohl vertan, ist alles klar. 

@Xroom Hast du die Distanzscheiben benötigt? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xroom (10. November 2015)




----------



## storck-riesen (10. November 2015)

@Xroom: Kannst du den Rahmen mal in seiner Gesamtheit zeigen? Danke.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. November 2015)

da sind doch jede menge bilder aufgeführt.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-rahmen-black-n-grey-n-white-495520/wg_id-276


----------



## Endri (10. November 2015)

Sieht super aus. Gratuliere.
Was für eine Gabel benutzt du? Fox etc... und welche Farbe ist passend daür. Schwarz oder Weiss


----------



## Xroom (10. November 2015)

Habe eine Rock Shox SID XX WC in komplett schwarz


----------



## Endri (10. November 2015)

Xroom schrieb:


> Habe eine Rock Shox SID XX WC in komplett schwarz


Das ist natürlich ein Traum


----------



## Endri (10. November 2015)

Ich habe noch eine Reba 29 gerade und nicht tapered und für schnellspanner
Oder soll ich mir eins holen was tapered hat und steckachse. Empfehlungen


----------



## Cubinator (10. November 2015)

Endri schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Reba 29 gerade und nicht tapered und für schnellspanner
> Oder soll ich mir eins holen was tapered hat und steckachse. Empfehlungen



Wenn du schon ne Reba hast würde ich mir an deiner Stelle nicht wegen tapered oder Steckachse ne neue kaufen.


----------



## cubabluete (11. November 2015)

Sehe ich auch so. Merkst sicher keinen unterschied


----------



## steve99 (12. November 2015)

Xroom schrieb:


> Heute kostet der Rahmen schon 499,-
> Zum Glück habe ich mir gestern noch einen für 449,- gesichtert


Sag mal weißt Du wie es sich mit der Rahmengarantie verhält seitens Cube wenn Du das Ding selber aufbaust?
D.h. kannst Du bei Defekt Garantieansprüche über Bike-Discount bei Cube geltend machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (13. November 2015)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> @Xroom: Kannst du den Rahmen mal in seiner Gesamtheit zeigen? Danke.



Dann mach ich das eben selbst!

18" Rahmen für 27,5" Laufräder: 1150g
RS SID RCT3 27,5": 1550g (ohne Achse)









Ist es richtig, dass es für Shimano und Sram verschiedene Schaltaugen für den Rahmen gibt? (Shimano 2091 AXH und SRAM 2090 AXH)

Das Schaltauge müsste ja demzufolge aus 2 Teilen bestehen. Habs mir noch nicht am Rahmen genauer angeschaut. Wie würde ich das 2. blaue Teil dann schwarz bekommen?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. November 2015)

das für shimano wir als direct mount ausgelegt sein, und das für sram ist halt ein normales.


----------



## Xroom (15. November 2015)

Hab jetzt mal den 2014er Rahmen "nackt" gemacht. Der wiegt mit 1352g knapp 150g mehr.


----------



## Xroom (15. November 2015)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Das Schaltauge müsste ja demzufolge aus 2 Teilen bestehen. Habs mir noch nicht am Rahmen genauer angeschaut. Wie würde ich das 2. blaue Teil dann schwarz bekommen?



Um das Schaltwerk zu montieren muss du am SW den Hebel, der normal am Schaltauge festgemacht wird, entfernen und das SW direkt montieren.


----------



## Xroom (15. November 2015)

Frage:
Am Sattelrohr ist bei mir der abgesetzte Bereich an dem die Sattelklemme festgemacht wird recht schmal. Die Klemme umfasst so nicht mit der ganzen Breite das Sattelrohr. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Cubinator (15. November 2015)

Bei mir sieht das ganze so aus. Kommt mir auch recht schmal vor.







Schaltwerk müsste meines Wissens nach so montiert werden?!







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (15. November 2015)

wie breit ist der bereich für die klemme?

das schaltwerk passt so.


----------



## Cubinator (15. November 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> wie breit ist der bereich für die klemme?
> 
> das schaltwerk passt so.



10,7mm


----------



## Berrrnd (15. November 2015)

reicht doch dicke.

man muss halt bei der klemmenauswahl die jeweilige klemmhöhe berücksichtigen.
fahre z.b. eine kcnc klemme. rutschen tut da nichts.
https://r2-bike.com/KCNC-Sattelklemme-Road-Pro-SC9-349-mm

sowas sollte man natürlich nicht verbauen.
https://r2-bike.com/PROCRAFT-Sattelklemme-Carbon-PRC-SPC1-349-mm-farbig-9g


diese procraft sollte eigentlich ausreichen, wenn die stütze saugend ins rohr rutscht.
https://r2-bike.com/PROCRAFT-Sattelklemme-PRC-SPK1-349-mm-farbig-10g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xroom (15. November 2015)

Bei mir sind es 12mm. Der Würger hat 15. Der. schmalste CarbonTi hat 13.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. November 2015)

die kcnc road pro sc9 hat eine klemmhöhe von 11,4 mm.
habs eben im keller ausgemessen.

klemmhöhe nicht verwechseln mit klemmenhöhe.
viele aluklemmen haben ja einen bund, damit sie nicht nach unten rutschen.


----------



## Xroom (15. November 2015)

So, hab jetzt ein bisserl Lack abgefeilt und jetzt passt es.


----------



## maxito (16. November 2015)

Wo ihr gerade bei klemmen seid, welche Schnellspanner-Klemme könnt ihr für das Carbon Reaction empfehlen? Die Standardklemme reicht bei mir leider nicht mehr von der Spannkraft und bei der letzten Tour habe ich beim Schließen den Hebel verbogen.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. November 2015)

du solltest dir mal gedanken über die ursache machen, und nicht darüber wie du womöglich den rahmen durch eine andere klemme beschädigst.

lässt sich die sattelstütze in den rahmen werfen?
benutzt du montagepaste?
...


----------



## cubabluete (16. November 2015)

Hoffentlich keine 30,9 in ein 31,6 Rohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxito (16. November 2015)

31,6 Alu Stütze, früher hat sie problemlos gehalten. Wenn ich eine neue Stütze habe, werde ich Montagepaste nehmen. Bei der jetzigen Stütze ist das Metallplättchen etwas anfällig für Schmutz und lässt sich auch bei geöffneter Schraube nicht so gut betätigen.


----------



## maxito (22. November 2015)

Vielen Dank für die vielen guten Ratschläge. Ursache war die Klemme. Die Blechplatte an der originalen Schelle war nicht mehr in Ordnung. Schaft mit Montagepaste und neue schelle schön gefettet, jetzt hält die Stütze auch mit wenig kraft. Allerdings habe ich wieder ein günstiges Modell, diesmal mit Plastikplättchen, mal sehen wie lange es hält. Falls nicht, werde ich die besseren Varianten mit Messingplatte, wie die von Salsa ausprobieren.


----------



## cyclo67 (23. November 2015)

Hallo ich bin jahrelang Reaction Pro 26" von 2009 gefahren und anschließend beim Wechsel zu 29" auf Canyon AL umgestigen und habe vor 2 Wochen auch wieder
einen Reaction GTC PRO Twenti Niner Rahmen in 21"bei Bike-Discount
gekauft und bin nun froh euren Thread gefunden zu haben...

der Rahmen wiegt in 21" Version 1,2Kg das ist schon mal eine gute Voraussetzung
fur einen leichtes MTB
Die Gabel habe ich auch gleich mitbestellt:
Rock Shocks SID RL die wiegt 1,6 Kg
Eine Satteltuzklemme von Hope ebenfals mitbestellt
allerdings ist das Einbaumaß der Sattelstütze 27,2 
aber der Zusammenbau wird noch eine Weile gehen außer
einen guten Laufradsatz mit DT Swiss naben und ZR Crest Felgen (1,5Kg)
habe ich noch nicht viele Teile

Frage wie war das mit dem Steuersatz von Cane Creek hast du da einen Abstandsring
eingebaut ? das konnte nirgends lesen

Im voraus vielen Dank für eure Antworten,Tips und Anregungen


----------



## storck-riesen (24. November 2015)

Xroom schrieb:


> https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-Steuersatz-Unterteil-40IS52-Bottom
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-Steuersatz-Oberteil-40IS41-Short-Cover-Carbon
> 
> ...


 
Das Oberteil dürfte doch eigentlich nicht passen, weil IS41 in der Beschreibung steht!


----------



## Xroom (24. November 2015)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Das Oberteil dürfte doch eigentlich nicht passen, weil IS41 in der Beschreibung steht!



Aha, und wie kommst du darauf?

EDIT:Vielleicht hast du ja die Bilder oben gesehen... Wüsste nicht was da nicht passt.


----------



## storck-riesen (24. November 2015)

Xroom schrieb:


> Aha, und wie kommst du darauf?
> 
> EDIT:Vielleicht hast du ja die Bilder oben gesehen... Wüsste nicht was da nicht passt.


 
Kein Vorwurf an dich, hab die Bilder ja gesehen. Versuche das nur zu verstehen, weil ich ja für meinen Rahmen auch einen passenden Steuersatz brauche.
In der Rahmenbeschreibung steht ja IS 40 und in der Steuersatzbeschreibung IS41. Also müsste es ja eigentlich 1mm Differenz geben. Ich habe den Rahmen noch nicht nachgemessen, weil ich mit meinem Meßschieber keinen Innendurchmesser messen kann.


----------



## Xroom (24. November 2015)

IS40 gibt es nicht.
Nur IS41 und IS42. Und der Raction Rahmen ist auf IS41 ausgelegt.


----------



## cyclo67 (24. November 2015)

Xroom schrieb:


> IS40 gibt es nicht.
> Nur IS41 und IS42. Und der Raction Rahmen ist auf IS41 ausgelegt.




Ich habe mal einige Maße
notiert
Einbaumaß Steuersatz 41X52
Tretlager 92X41
Klemmas Sattelstütze 27,2
wie von BD auch angegeben
es würde hier auch schon von 30,9
geschrieben?


----------



## storck-riesen (24. November 2015)

Xroom schrieb:


> IS40 gibt es nicht.
> Nur IS41 und IS42. Und der Raction Rahmen ist auf IS41 ausgelegt.


----------



## Xroom (26. November 2015)

Fertig,  mein neues Reaction.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubinator (26. November 2015)

@Xroom Gefällt mir gut, hast du es zufällig schon an der Waage gehabt? 
Warum eigentlich eine Stütze mit Seatback? Der Sitzwinkel ist doch schon recht flach oder?! 
Trotzdem geiles Bike!!!


----------



## Xroom (26. November 2015)

Zufällig ja  So wie es da steht hat es 8,95kg. 
Ich fand die Stütze so am 2014er ganz angenehm.


----------



## Cubinator (26. November 2015)

Xroom schrieb:


> Zufällig ja  So wie es da steht hat es 8,95kg.
> Ich fand die Stütze so am 2014er ganz angenehm.



Gutes Gewicht. Da werde ich wohl nicht landen 
Achso du bist das 2014er schon gefahren, das wusst ich nicht. 
Bei mir ist es das erste Reaction und auch mein erstes 29er ich bin gespannt! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rolle__ (3. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen, so mein Rahmen ist heute gekommen bei 21" wiegt er 1204 Gramm, das ist OK.
Habe ein Pressfit Lager mit Alu Schale. Laut Cube darf kein Fett an den Rahmen. Habt Ihr bei euch die Lager trocken eingebaut?
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Xroom (4. Dezember 2015)

Ja, du kannst aber auch Carbon Montagepaste nehmen.


----------



## steve99 (4. Dezember 2015)

Xroom schrieb:


> Fertig,  mein neues Reaction.


sag mal, wo hast du die dunklen NoTubes ZTR Crest Aufkleber denn her?
sonst sind sie ja leider immer rot... :-(


----------



## Xroom (4. Dezember 2015)

steve99 schrieb:


> sag mal, wo hast du die dunklen NoTubes ZTR Crest Aufkleber denn her?
> sonst sind sie ja leider immer rot... :-(



Hab ich hier bestellt:
http://www.jpracingbike1.com/Stickers-ZTR-2012-bbaaaaxOa.asp

Dauert ca. 2  Wochen.


----------



## steve99 (4. Dezember 2015)

Xroom schrieb:


> Hab ich hier bestellt:
> http://www.jpracingbike1.com/Stickers-ZTR-2012-bbaaaaxOa.asp
> 
> Dauert ca. 2  Wochen.


Perfekt, vielen Dank für den Link.
LRS kostet also 20 Euro, was hat der Versand gekostet?

Falls jemand noch eine andere Quelle sucht http://www.bkstickers.com


----------



## Xroom (4. Dezember 2015)

steve99 schrieb:


> Perfekt, vielen Dank für den Link.
> LRS kostet also 20 Euro, was hat der Versand gekostet?



€4,50 als Brief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve99 (5. Dezember 2015)

Xroom schrieb:


> €4,50 als Brief


Danke Dir!

Auch Gratulation zum Bike, sieht gut aus und hast nen feines Gewicht hin bekommen!


----------



## Cubinator (5. Januar 2016)

Hey, habe mal eine Frage an die Reaction 29 Fahrer mit X12 Steckachse. 
Wie sieht bei euch das Ausfallende auf der Antriebesseite aus? 
Habe das Problem, dass mein Laufrad trotz zugedrehter Steckachse nicht ausreichend geklemmt wird und weiterhin ca. 1mm Spiel hat. 
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?

So sieht mein Schaltauge aus: 





MfG


----------



## BigMounty (5. Januar 2016)

Cubinator schrieb:


> Hey, habe mal eine Frage an die Reaction 29 Fahrer mit X12 Steckachse.
> Wie sieht bei euch das Ausfallende auf der Antriebesseite aus?
> Habe das Problem, dass mein Laufrad trotz zugedrehter Steckachse nicht ausreichend geklemmt wird und weiterhin ca. 1mm Spiel hat.
> Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?
> ...




Dein Schaltauge schaut ganz normal aus.
Bei Deinem Problem kommen mir spontan 3 Ideen.
1. Deine HR-Nabe ist nur für 135 mm Standard
2. Deine Achse ist zu lang ( hier gibt es verschiedene Ausführungen )
3. Das Radlagerspiel ist erhöht
Du solltest mal alle Maße überprüfen. 
Schraub doch mal deine Achse ohne Laufrad mit Gefühl/ Vorsicht in den Rahmen und messe den Abstand wann das Gewinde aus ist.
Wenn Du weitere Hilfe brauchst kann ich meine Achse und den Rest ausmessen und wir vergleichen das ganze. 
Kann nicht so schlimm sein.
Gruß


----------



## Cubinator (5. Januar 2016)

@BigMounty 
#Nabe ist genau 142mm.
Achse ist eine Syntace X12 Gewindelänge 17mm davon sind bei ganz eingeschraubter Achse 7mm ungenutzt
Achse ist von Ende Konus bis Anfang Gewinde 142mm und von Ende Konus bis Ende Achse 159mm 
Radlagerspiel sollte nicht sehr groß sein, das Laufrad und die Dt 350 Nabe sind brandneu.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Endri (5. Januar 2016)

Wie kann ich denn hier ein Bild einfügen?


----------



## cubabluete (7. Januar 2016)

Probier es mal mit "Datei hochladen" neben dem "Antwort" Button - dann "Vollbild" das hilft manchmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubinator (9. Januar 2016)

Hier mal meins:


----------



## Kero81 (9. Januar 2016)

Richtig Geil! Die Kurven der Rahmen vom Reaction sind einfach nur sexy! Hab ein 2013er GTC Pro und könnte mir den Rahmen echt stundenlang angucken. 
BTW schönes, aufgeräumtes Cockpit!


----------



## Cubinator (9. Januar 2016)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Richtig Geil! Die Kurven der Rahmen vom Reaction sind einfach nur sexy! Hab ein 2013er GTC Pro und könnte mir den Rahmen echt stundenlang angucken.
> BTW schönes, aufgeräumtes Cockpit!



Danke Finde den Rahmen auch richtig toll, vorallem da manche Stellen nur mit Klarlack überzogen sind und man so die "Maserung" des Carbon schön sieht.
Das Cockpit gefällt mir auch gut


----------



## Xroom (9. Januar 2016)

Glückwunsch, schöner Aufbau. Wie hast du denn jetzt das Steckachsen Problem gelöst?


----------



## Cubinator (9. Januar 2016)

Xroom schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, schöner Aufbau. Wie hast du denn jetzt das Steckachsen Problem gelöst?



Danke. 
Das weiß ich auch nicht so genau. Ich hab mal alles montiert also auch Kette etc. und seitdem geht irgendwie?! Vllt weil durch die Kette mehr Spannung auf dem Hinterbau ist?! Ich habe keine Ahnung jedenfalls passt jetzt alles


----------



## Cubinator (9. Januar 2016)

Habe die erste Ausfahrt nun hinter mir und mir ist vorallem der Komfort aufgefallen.. 
Liegt das an den größeren Rädern (war bisher auf 27,5" unterwegs) oder am Rahmen?
Die Sitzposition hat auf Anhieb gepasst und ich fühle mich sehr wohl auf dem Rad. 

MfG


----------



## Xroom (9. Januar 2016)

Hatte bei meinem auch den Eindruck dass es komfortabler ist. War vorher mit dem 2015er und 31.6er Sattelstütze unterwegs. Die großen Räder bringen im Vergleich sicher nochmal zusätzlichen Komfort.


----------



## storck-riesen (9. Januar 2016)

@Cubinator: Was sagt die Waage?


----------



## Cubinator (9. Januar 2016)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> @Cubinator: Was sagt die Waage?



Hab leider nur ne billige China-Hängewaage. Die bleibt bei 9,7kg stehen. 
Für mich ist das Gewicht ganz in Ordnung, sind ja auch ein paar "schwere" Teile dran wie zB. die XT-Bremsen. 
Mal sehen was noch geändert wird, man ist ja nie fertig


----------



## Kero81 (9. Januar 2016)

Cubinator schrieb:


> Liegt das an den größeren Rädern (war bisher auf 27,5" unterwegs) oder am Rahmen?
> Die Sitzposition hat auf Anhieb gepasst und ich fühle mich sehr wohl auf dem Rad.
> MfG


Das liegt sicher an der Geo UND an den 29Zoll Rädern. Ich fühle mich auf meinem 2013er auch Pudelwohl, ganz besonders auf längeren Touren. Da isses auf dem Enduro schon etwas unangenehmer. ;-)
9,7kg?! Wow, mein 2013er kommt auf 11,9kg. Und das find ich ja schon Mega Geil. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (11. Januar 2016)

Cubinator schrieb:


> Die bleibt bei 9,7kg stehen.



@Cubinator: Das Bike gefällt mir richtig gut. Das Gewicht kann ich ja fast nicht glauben (mit XT 2x11 wenn ich richtig gezählt habe).
Für meinen Aufbau (27,5") bin ich jetzt schon seit einigen Wochen am kalkulieren und komme irgendwie nicht dahin wo ich gern hin will. Allerdings möchte ich auch auf wirklichen Leichtbau verzichten. Mit Rahmen (1152g), RS SID RCT 3 (1554g), MT6 Bremsen; King/Kong/Crest LRS, Thomson Parts und Sram X0 2x10 komme ich auf rund 9.5 kg, mit XT 1x11 inkl. XT Bremsen auf 9,8kg und mit Sram X01 auf 9,4kg. Mit Syntace spart man noch mal kanpp 200g.  Aber in Richtung 9,0 kg muss man schon richtig tief in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## Xroom (11. Januar 2016)

Hier mal die Gewichte meiner Komponenten, vielleicht ist ja was inspirierendes dabei.
Ich habe beim Aufbau auf volle Race- und Alpentauglichkeit geachtet (also auch kein wirklicher Leichtbau).


----------



## storck-riesen (11. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Liste. Hab das gerade nochmal verglichen. In meiner Liste stecken auch noch allerhand Herstellerangaben. Bin aktuell bei knapp 9,3kg mit meiner Kalkulation. Das meiste Gewicht "verschenke " ich im Prinzip bei den Schläuchen vs. Tubeless(+168g), den Thomson Parts (Lenker, Vorbau und Stütze) und den Bremsen (MT6 geplant). XTR 2x10 und Sram X01 1x11 nehmen sich fast nichts. LRS steht auch noch nicht fest.

Bezüglich Lenker, Vorbau und Stütze: Das sollte nach Möglichkeit alles von einem Hersteller sein und schwarz glänzend. Hab ich so bisher nur bei Thomson gefunden. Für Tipps bin ich offen.

@Xroom: Wo stecken bei dir die Gewichte der Steckachsen und der Ahead Kappe + Schraube + Kralle drin?  Welche Steckachsen hast du benutzt?


----------



## Xroom (11. Januar 2016)

Stimmt, die X12 von Snytace habe ich unterschlagen. Sind 40g. Kralle und Kappe sind von tune. Schraube Alu. Ist beim Gabelgewicht dabei. Genauso wie die Maxle. Der PM/PM vorne wiegt dafür nur 15g.


----------



## Cubinator (11. Januar 2016)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> @Cubinator: Das Bike gefällt mir richtig gut. Das Gewicht kann ich ja fast nicht glauben (mit XT 2x11 wenn ich richtig gezählt habe).
> Für meinen Aufbau (27,5") bin ich jetzt schon seit einigen Wochen am kalkulieren und komme irgendwie nicht dahin wo ich gern hin will. Allerdings möchte ich auch auf wirklichen Leichtbau verzichten. Mit Rahmen (1152g), RS SID RCT 3 (1554g), MT6 Bremsen; King/Kong/Crest LRS, Thomson Parts und Sram X0 2x10 komme ich auf rund 9.5 kg, mit XT 1x11 inkl. XT Bremsen auf 9,8kg und mit Sram X01 auf 9,4kg. Mit Syntace spart man noch mal kanpp 200g.  Aber in Richtung 9,0 kg muss man schon richtig tief in die Tasche greifen.



Naja als erstes ist mal zu beachten, dass die Messung mit einer billigen China-Hängewaage durchgeführt wurde und somit Abweichungen nach oben oder unten nicht ausgeschlossen sind.
Zweitens habe ich größtenteils recht leichte Teile verbaut, mit Ausnahme der kompletten XT-Gruppe die sowohl bei den Bremsen als auch bei der Schaltung nicht wirklich leicht ist. 
LRS wiegt knapp unter 1500gr Rocket Ron Liteskin sind tubeless montiert. 
Anbauteile sind auch recht leicht: Lenker 120gr Sattelstütze 155gr Sattel 140gr


----------



## Hans (16. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

da ich beim ersten Finale das Ziel von unter 10 kg verfehlt habe, hab ich nochmal Hand angelegt. Neuer vorbau, XTR Race statt Deore Bremse, vorne statt 180 jetzt 160 mm Scheibe, Pushloc Hebel demontiert, 3-fach SLX gegen 2-fach XT, 11-32 XT gegen 11-36 Sram XO Kassette. Gewicht jetzt mit Tacho, Satteltaschenhalter und Flaschenhalter genau 9,7 kg 
Der Flaschenhater wird noch gegen einen Fabric Cageless getauscht, spart nochmal ein paar Gramm.


----------



## cubabluete (16. Januar 2016)

Also das mit der Bremsscheibe ist natürlich Blödsinn.
Ich hoffe du musst nie 500 bis 1000 HM in einem Stück runter.
Bei meinen 75 kg kannst auf der 180iger Scheibe nach 500 HM am Trail Spiegeleier braten.
Alles andere macht schon Sinn.


----------



## Hans (16. Januar 2016)

- okay,  hab nochmal überlegt. Fahr zwar mit dem bike meist nur Straße und leichte Waldwege, aber die 42 Gramm mehr jucken nicht. Die 180er kommt wieder drauf


----------



## Cubinator (16. Januar 2016)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich beim ersten Finale das Ziel von unter 10 kg verfehlt habe, hab ich nochmal Hand angelegt. Neuer vorbau, XTR Race statt Deore Bremse, vorne statt 180 jetzt 160 mm Scheibe, Pushloc Hebel demontiert, 3-fach SLX gegen 2-fach XT, 11-32 XT gegen 11-36 Sram XO Kassette. Gewicht jetzt mit Tacho, Satteltaschenhalter und Flaschenhalter genau 9,7 kg
> Der Flaschenhater wird noch gegen einen Fabric Cageless getauscht, spart nochmal ein paar Gramm.



Was ist das für ein LRS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (16. Januar 2016)

Cubinator schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein LRS?



Fun Works N-Light Evo, Atmosphere SL


----------



## tempest-boy (18. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,  
Stehe vor der Entscheidung ein reaction gtc Rahmen bei bikediscount zu kaufen.  Den gibt's dort jedoch nur mit 18" oder 20" ...
Ich falle mit 183 cm und 82 cm Schrittlänge über cube Rechner auf 18,5" (kurze Beine und langer Oberkörper ) und frage mich ob die 593 mm Oberrohrlänge nicht zu kurz sind für mich oder ob ich den 18" bedenkenlos kaufen kann?! Wenn nein- wo bekomme ich einen 19" 2015er gtc her? ??

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. ..

Gruß Stefan


----------



## tempest-boy (18. Januar 2016)

Den 27,5 er meine ich natürlich. ..


----------



## MangoAndreas (18. Januar 2016)

Hallo tempest-boy,



tempest-boy schrieb:


> Ich falle mit 183 cm und 82 cm Schrittlänge über cube Rechner auf 18,5" (kurze Beine und langer Oberkörper ) und frage mich ob die 593 mm Oberrohrlänge nicht zu kurz sind für mich oder ob ich den 18" bedenkenlos kaufen kann?!


Das wird Dir keiner definitiv sagen können. Zumal Du nicht schreibst, ob Deine Arme lang oder kurz sind. Mach halt ne Probefahrt beim Cube-Händler.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## brösmeli (19. Januar 2016)

tempest-boy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Stehe vor der Entscheidung ein reaction gtc Rahmen bei bikediscount zu kaufen.  Den gibt's dort jedoch nur mit 18" oder 20" ...
> Ich falle mit 183 cm und 82 cm Schrittlänge über cube Rechner auf 18,5" (kurze Beine und langer Oberkörper ) und frage mich ob die 593 mm Oberrohrlänge nicht zu kurz sind für mich oder ob ich den 18" bedenkenlos kaufen kann?! Wenn nein- wo bekomme ich einen 19" 2015er gtc her? ??
> 
> ...


Hast du die schritthöhe selber gemessen?
Ich habe 177/84 und nicht sehr lange beine. 
Miss mit wasserwaage und zieh sie in den schritt, bis es weh tut. 
Bei deiner grösse solltest du mehr schrittlänge haben. Ich habe beim elite einen 17 zoll rahmen gewählt.


----------



## storck-riesen (19. Januar 2016)

tempest-boy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Stehe vor der Entscheidung ein reaction gtc Rahmen bei bikediscount zu kaufen.  Den gibt's dort jedoch nur mit 18" oder 20" ...
> Ich falle mit 183 cm und 82 cm Schrittlänge über cube Rechner auf 18,5" (kurze Beine und langer Oberkörper ) und frage mich ob die 593 mm Oberrohrlänge nicht zu kurz sind für mich oder ob ich den 18" bedenkenlos kaufen kann?! Wenn nein- wo bekomme ich einen 19" 2015er gtc her? ??
> 
> ...



Ich würde mal vermuten, dass es sowieso keinen 19" Rahmen bei 27.5" gibt, wenn es 18" und 20" gibt. Beim 29er gibt es 19".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (19. Januar 2016)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Ich würde mal vermuten, dass es sowieso keinen 19" Rahmen bei 27.5" gibt, wenn es 18" und 20" gibt. Beim 29er gibt es 19".


so ist es!


----------



## tempest-boy (19. Januar 2016)

Ok danke... 
nochmal schmerzhaft nachgemessen und sind 85 cm SL --> 19,2" Rahmengrösse raus gekommen... und die 20" sind mir definitiv zu groß.  Möchte auch nur 27,5er reaction kein 29er. Hat einer n Vorschlag? !
Thx


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Januar 2016)

mach dich nicht so an der rahmengröße fest!
die oberrohrlänge ist viel wichtiger.

ich bin mit 1,73 m und 84 cm ein 29er radon zr race 29 mit einem 600er oberrohr gefahren.
der sattel war recht weit vorne.


----------



## tempest-boy (20. Januar 2016)

Du meinst also die 593 mm Oberrohrlänge des 18" Rahmens dürften bei 183 cm mit "sattel-hinten" ausreichen? ! Mein altes Zaskar hat zum Vergleich 575mm und es könnte ruhig bissl länger sein. ..


----------



## cubabluete (20. Januar 2016)

Puhh bei 183 würde ich kein 18" HT fahren wollen. Bei einem Enduro würde es passen, aber bei einem HT???
Ich fahre mit 173 und sl 79 ein 17" reaction in 29 und das passt perfekt - der Vorbau könnte sogar etwas kürzer sein.
Entweder du überlegst doch ein 29er in 19" oder einen anderen Hersteller. Auf alle Fälle würde ich das 18" bei einem Händler mal probieren- jedoch glaube ich, das es dir eine Spur zu klein sein wird.
Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich ein 29er HT schon sehr lässig finde, am Enduro fahre ich 27,5 - da würde ich kein 29er wollen.
Specialized oder die üblichen Versender (Radon, Canyon etc. ) haben auch lässig HTs.
Oder was ganz klassisches wäre ein Ritchey Stahlrahmen HT. Wennst viel Trail fahren möchtest damit, bringt auch Liteville mit dem H3 was neues raus. Wie du siehst gibt es eine Fülle an Hersteller und ich hab nicht mal 10% aufgezählt, die dein Geld gerne nehmen würden.
Interessant wäre halt zu wissen, wie du es überwiegend einsetzen möchtest.


----------



## tempest-boy (20. Januar 2016)

Also meint ihr daß die 593mm oberrohrlänge beim 18" Rahmen mit 183 cm nicht passen? !
Will damit die bike transalp challenge im juli fahren.  Und von 29ern halt ich nucht viel ohne jetzt irgendwelche Grundsatzdisskusionen loszubrechen. Und ja habe mehrmals 29er ausprobiert auch mehrere THM.  Und 26 " ist leider tot also bleibt nur noch 27,5 er...
Und der reaction Rahmen ist halt erschwinglich. ..nicht so wie die 1000 anderen Anbieter.
Gruß


----------



## BigMounty (20. Januar 2016)

tempest-boy schrieb:


> Also meint ihr daß die 593mm oberrohrlänge beim 18" Rahmen mit 183 cm nicht passen? !
> Will damit die bike transalp challenge im juli fahren.  Und von 29ern halt ich nucht viel ohne jetzt irgendwelche Grundsatzdisskusionen loszubrechen. Und ja habe mehrmals 29er ausprobiert auch mehrere THM.  Und 26 " ist leider tot also bleibt nur noch 27,5 er...
> Und der reaction Rahmen ist halt erschwinglich. ..nicht so wie die 1000 anderen Anbieter.
> Gruß



Geh zum CUBE-Händler und probier das Bike!
Das schöne bei CUBE im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Versendern ist doch, dass man die Teile testen kann bevor man kauft.
Nur so wirst Du raus finden was genau zu Dir passt - jeder hat ja auch so seine Vorlieben und diese Vorlieben sind dann evtl. gerade nicht Deine Vorlieben?!
>>ALSO SELBER TESTEN UND SELBER EINE MEINUNG BILDEN <<
Gruß


----------



## cubabluete (21. Januar 2016)

Stimmt, testen ist wichtig. Wegen der Oberrohrlänge würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, denn da kannst du dich mit der Vorbaulänge spielen. Es geht eher darum, dass der Druckpunkt auf das Pedal stimmt ohne jetzt mit dem Sattel ewig nach hinten rücken zu müssen.
Aber der Cube Händler kann sich eben auch ansehen wie du auf dem Rad sitzt. Daher wie bigmounty schreibt unbedingt ausprobieren.


----------



## tempest-boy (21. Januar 2016)

Thx werde ich machen. ..


----------



## storck-riesen (23. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich die Öffnungen für die interne Kabelverlegung verschliessen kann, wenn ich den Rahmen mit 1x11 fahren will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deniz79 (24. Januar 2016)

Servus!

Ich pack meins auch mal dazu, das es hier auch mal was aus Alu gibt...

Einzig der LRS und der Steuersatz sind vom Stangenrad noch übrig geblieben!


----------



## Cubinator (24. Januar 2016)

Gefäält mir richtig gut


----------



## EddyAC (24. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute,
kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen dem GTC Pro, und GTC SL Rahmen beim Reaction 27.5 ?

Eddy


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Januar 2016)

die farbe


----------



## EddyAC (24. Januar 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> die farbe


Keine technischen Features ?
Danke !


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Januar 2016)

bei den rahmen bei h&s waren keine gewichtsdifferenzen ersichtlich.
auch bei cube auf der homepage werden sie nicht unterschiedlich benannt.


----------



## EddyAC (24. Januar 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> bei den rahmen bei h&s waren keine gewichtsdifferenzen ersichtlich.
> auch bei cube auf der homepage werden sie nicht unterschiedlich benannt.


Genau auf einen davon läufts hinaus ;-)


----------



## storck-riesen (25. Januar 2016)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich die Öffnungen für die interne Kabelverlegung verschliessen kann, wenn ich den Rahmen mit 1x11 fahren will?



Niemand eine sinnvolle Idee?


----------



## BigMounty (25. Januar 2016)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Niemand eine sinnvolle Idee?



Mit Silikon aus den Sanitärbereich lässt sich so eine Öffnung gut verschließen und bei Bedarf mit etwas popeln auch wieder öffnen.
Hab ich so gemacht.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (25. Januar 2016)

@BigMounty: Danke, das wollte ich hören. Alternativ hätte ich die Aufkleber versucht, mit denen man das Scheuern von Bowdenzügen am Rahmen verhindert/reduziert.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Januar 2016)

ich habe die überflüssigen öffnungen an meinem actionsports rahmen mit rahmenschutzfolie überklebt.


----------



## tempest-boy (27. Januar 2016)

Habe mir nun den 18" reaction Rahmen bestellt. Kann ich auch den Fun Works N-Light 1 IS 42/28,6 | IS 52/ 40 steuersatz nehmen oder passt wirklich nur IS 41 oben?!


----------



## storck-riesen (27. Januar 2016)

IS 42 bekommst du da nicht rein.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (30. Januar 2016)

.​


----------



## deniz79 (30. Januar 2016)

Kann sein, hab ich nicht gelesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (30. Januar 2016)

.​


----------



## deniz79 (30. Januar 2016)

Nö Danke, passt schon. 
Die Lenker wurden ja tonnenweise verkauft, hab bis jetzt noch nichts bedrohliches gehört...

No Risk No Fun!


----------



## tempest-boy (1. Februar 2016)

So Rahmen ist angekommen. .. aber noch eine Frage.  Wollte mir die syntace X12 Achse bestellen. Muss ich dabei was beachten?  Zusätzliches Gewinde o Führung etc oder einfach rein drehen und fertig? ! Auf der syntace HP wird noch ne zusätzliche "Führung "(?) gezeigt gilt wohl aber für die liteville Rahmen? !
Thx


----------



## storck-riesen (2. Februar 2016)

Hab die X12 gerade bekommen und einfach reingedreht, passt.


----------



## kommaklar (2. Februar 2016)

Hallo...
Kurze Frage an die "Reaction" Fahrer, gibt es bei den 2016 Carbon Rahmen einen Ausgang für Side-Swing Umwerfer?
Ich finde keinen eindeutigen Hinweis.


----------



## Cubinator (2. Februar 2016)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Hallo...
> Kurze Frage an die "Reaction" Fahrer, gibt es bei den 2016 Carbon Rahmen einen Ausgang für Side-Swing Umwerfer?
> Ich finde keinen eindeutigen Hinweis.



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wenn ein Ausgang vorhanden wäre, dann würde Cube wahrscheinlich auch einen Sideswing Umwerfer verbauen, was sie ja nicht tun. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kommaklar (2. Februar 2016)

Cubinator schrieb:


> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wenn ein Ausgang vorhanden wäre, dann würde Cube wahrscheinlich auch einen Sideswing Umwerfer verbauen, was sie ja nicht tun.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Beim Reaction GTC ist auf den Detail-Bildern ein "Side-Swing" zusehen.
Aber eben nur bei diesem Model.  Klick


----------



## Cubinator (2. Februar 2016)

Beim GTC SL bspw. kann ich keinen Sideswing entdecken.


----------



## kommaklar (2. Februar 2016)

Cubinator schrieb:


> Beim GTC SL bspw. kann ich keinen Sideswing entdecken.


Eben das ist mein Problem....
Die Alu Modelle haben alle einen Side Swing Umwerfer.


----------



## tempest-boy (23. Februar 2016)

Hi... weiss einer zufällig die Maße der FlaschenHalter schrauben? ???? M5 ?!?!? Beim 27,5er carbon von 2015 bike discount wurden keine mitgeliefert und komm grad nicht an rahmen ran zum messen.  
THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xroom (23. Februar 2016)

M5x10


----------



## steve99 (4. März 2016)

FRAGE: Bekomm ich irgendwo ein neuen Anti-Chainsuck-Protector her welcher an der Kettemstrebe neben der Kurbel geklebt ist? Mein Ding ist abgefallen.


----------



## Schmapp (5. März 2016)

Die kannst du dir bei H&S bestellen.


----------



## Schmapp (5. März 2016)

Schmapp schrieb:


> Die kannst du dir bei H&S bestellen.


----------



## steve99 (7. März 2016)

Schmapp schrieb:


> Die kannst du dir bei H&S bestellen.


Bitte mal Link...denn ich hab da kein Chainsuck Protector gesehen bisher. Danke Dir!


----------



## Schmapp (8. März 2016)

steve99 schrieb:


> Bitte mal Link...denn ich hab da kein Chainsuck Protector gesehen bisher. Danke Dir!


http://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/rahmen-strebenschutz-3362


----------



## Xroom (8. März 2016)

@Schmapp 
Jetzt hast du 3 mal gepostet ohne das Problem verstanden zu haben.
Der Kollege sucht das blau markierte Teil. Er schreibt ja auch geklebt...





Ich würde mal direkt bei H&S anrufen. Alternativ bei LaFaCe, die haben auch sehr viel Cube und sind ziemlich nah an denen dran. Vielleicht können sie dir das Teil besorgen.


----------



## steve99 (8. März 2016)

Xroom schrieb:


> @Schmapp
> Jetzt hast du 3 mal gepostet ohne das Problem verstanden zu haben.
> Der Kollege sucht das blau markierte Teil. Er schreibt ja auch geklebt...
> Anhang anzeigen 470702
> ...



Danke du hast mich verstanden! 
Ich hab mir gedacht das der Kollege Schmapp nen normalen Strebenschutz meint, desdawegen hab ich ja mal nach nem Link gefragt, aber das wäre ja zu einfach gewesen. Dennoch Danke Schmapp!


----------



## kreisbremser (8. März 2016)

zur not tut es vorn am kettenblatt möglicherweise aber dennoch ein alter Schlauch, oder eng neben einander sitzende kabelbinder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve99 (9. März 2016)

Ich verstehe es halt nicht, sonst bekomm man jeden Schick Schnack von Cube nur solche wichtigen Dinge gibt es nirgends zu kaufen.
Selbst Radon packt an deren Black Sins solch Protectoren, aber auch die bieten bei HS die Teile nicht als Service Artikel.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. März 2016)

mal angerufen?


----------



## kreisbremser (10. März 2016)

hier wurde über carbon diskutiert. evtl auch eine option...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-selbstbauten-teil-2.496530/page-282#post-13648275


----------



## tempest-boy (27. März 2016)

Moin und Frohe Ostern. .. msl wieder ne frage... wie montiere ich am besten die interne SchaltLeitung bzw wofür sind die zwei kurzen internen Führungen die cube mit dem rahmen mit geliefert hat?  
Sorry habe schraubertechnisch zwei linke Hände aber jetzt grad Zeit zum zusammen bauen. ..
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Shimanoboy (27. März 2016)

Das sind Liner für die Zugverlegung. Wichtig: Nicht herausziehen!. Du bemisst erst die Zugausenhülle vom Schalhebel bis zum Rahmen und kürzt ensprechend. Danach fädelst du den Zug durch die Zugausenhülle und schließlich durch den Liner im Rahmen. Erst wenn der Schaltzug unten heraus kommt kannst du den Liner herausziehen. 
Der Zug vom linken Schalthebel verläuft rechts durch den Rahmen und der rechte links.

Gruß Tim und frohes Fest.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tempest-boy (27. März 2016)

Ok vielen Dank. Liner heißen die also  ok und wozu sind die 2 ca 10cm langen Liner welche eine Fassung für eine zugaussenhülle haben?  Kommen die oben oder/ und unten ran?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (27. März 2016)

Bilder bitte.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kreisbremser (27. März 2016)

ich geh davon aus, dass die 10cm teile unten rein kommen, um dreck ab zu halten. aber Fotos helfen.


----------



## tempest-boy (28. März 2016)

Sorry mir ist ein krankes Kind dazwischen gekommen. ..


----------



## Shimanoboy (28. März 2016)

Das müssten die Liner sein, die kurz vor dem Umwerfer durch den Rahmen gehen.


----------



## Shimanoboy (28. März 2016)

Da wo der helle Liner aus dem Rahmen kommt müssten die durchkommen.


----------



## tempest-boy (28. März 2016)

Ok danke. Die komplette aussenhülle kann man mit zug durch Rahmen verlegen?!? Besser geschützt aber auch mehr Reibung? !


----------



## Berrrnd (28. März 2016)

du hast den rahmen doch da!?

passen die zugaußenhüllen durch die führungen?


----------



## Shimanoboy (28. März 2016)

Nein da ist ein Anschlag am Rahmen. Der Zug verläuft im Rahmen offen bis er kurz vor dem Tretlager wieder raus kommt.


----------



## TEP_Biker (30. März 2016)

Xroom schrieb:


> @Schmapp
> Jetzt hast du 3 mal gepostet ohne das Problem verstanden zu haben.
> Der Kollege sucht das blau markierte Teil. Er schreibt ja auch geklebt...
> Anhang anzeigen 470702
> ...



@ steve99:
Hast Du Neuigkeiten zu der Platte ? Konntest Du das Teil irgendwo bestellen/kaufen ?
Benötige nach einem Chainsuck ebenso dieses Teil.

Danke.


----------



## steve99 (5. April 2016)

TEP_Biker schrieb:


> @ steve99:
> Hast Du Neuigkeiten zu der Platte ? Konntest Du das Teil irgendwo bestellen/kaufen ?
> Benötige nach einem Chainsuck ebenso dieses Teil.
> 
> Danke.


Versuch es mal bei deinem Cube Händler, die können die "Bleche" bei Cube bestellen.
Ich hab nen Neues vom Händler bekommen.
Notfalls H&S / Laface mal fragen wie bereits geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kirk69 (5. April 2016)

@TEP_Biker  Biker

suchst du das hier

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-aluschutz-kettenstrebe-agree-gtc-462349/wg_id-1286


----------



## TEP_Biker (5. April 2016)

Kirk69 schrieb:


> @TEP_Biker  Biker
> 
> suchst du das hier
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-aluschutz-kettenstrebe-agree-gtc-462349/wg_id-1286



Ja. Das könnte passen. Danke.
Da mir die Schutzwirkung des originalen Bleches jedoch suspekt vor kommt, habe ich mir kurzerhand ein eigenes Blech aus Edelstahl gefertigt.


----------



## steve99 (6. April 2016)

Kirk69 schrieb:


> @TEP_Biker  Biker
> 
> suchst du das hier
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-aluschutz-kettenstrebe-agree-gtc-462349/wg_id-1286



Nein, das passt beim Reaction nicht, zumindest nicht beim neuen Rahmen ab 2015.

@TEP_Biker 
Mit dem Blech selber biegen habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt, kannst du nen Bild einstellen?
Das Original Aluteilchen was ich jetzt habe ist schon sehr weich und eigentlich von der Höhe auch zu wenig, evtl. mach ich mir auch ein eigenes. Welche Blechstärke haste genommen?


----------



## TEP_Biker (6. April 2016)

Gerne.
Hier die Bilder.
Ausgangsmaterial war ein Edelstahlblech ca 0,5mm (Fundstück Werkstatt ).
Nach Anpassung noch mittels Drahtbürste matt gebürstet.

Der örtliche Cube Händler hätte mir das original selbstverständlich besorgt, jedoch hat dieses hauchdünne Alu Blech in meinen Augen nur "Alibi Funktion". Einem Chainsuck hält es nicht stand.


----------



## kreisbremser (6. April 2016)

aufgeklebt?


----------



## TEP_Biker (6. April 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> aufgeklebt?


Ja, mit etwas Montagekleber.


----------



## storck-riesen (6. April 2016)

Heute +10% auf SALE Produkte bei Bike Discount, u.a auch Reaction Rahmen


----------



## tempest-boy (6. April 2016)

Moin. .. hier meine Rennpfeile. Habe auf zuverlässigkeit/ Steifigkeit (bei 90kg fahrbereit ) geachtet ...trotzdem 9,6 kg mit Pedale und Milch geworden. Pedale noch gegen xtr race getauscht und Sattelneigung noch anpassen. ..
Danke an alle die mir bei Rat geholfen haben!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Kirk69 (6. April 2016)

Gefällt mir, so ähnlich wird meins auch aussehen wenn es fertig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (6. April 2016)

Schickes Rad. es schreit nach Schlamm.


----------



## BBiker7 (14. April 2016)

Hat jemand in letzter Zeit ein GTC SL (Bike-Discount Schnäppchen) Rahmen aufgebaut und kann mir sagen welcher Steuersatz ideal passt? (ohne Nachspacern der Abdeckkappe wenn möglich)


----------



## Maitre-B (14. April 2016)

BBiker7 schrieb:


> Hat jemand in letzter Zeit ein GTC SL (Bike-Discount Schnäppchen) Rahmen aufgebaut und kann mir sagen welcher Steuersatz ideal passt? (ohne Nachspacern der Abdeckkappe wenn möglich)


+1 
Zitat: voll-integrated IS40 - IS52 - ich finde aber keinen auf den das zutrifft.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. April 2016)

gibt es doch bei h uns s!

da es den rahmen ja nicht ausschließlich alleine gibt, sondern eher als komplettbike, vielleicht mal dort in die teileliste gucken.


----------



## Maitre-B (28. April 2016)

Mein Reaction Rahmen ist jetzt auch eingetrudelt. Kann mir einer sagen, welchen Sinn dieses Plastikröhrchen direkt vorm Hinterreifen hat? Ist das produktionsbedingt und kann weg? Die Züge kommen ja unterm Tretlager raus...


----------



## storck-riesen (28. April 2016)

... da kommt der Bowdenzug wieder raus bevor er im Umwerfer geklemmt wird. Das Röhrchen geht ja unterm Innenlager rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigMounty (28. April 2016)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Mein Reaction Rahmen ist jetzt auch eingetrudelt. Kann mir einer sagen, welchen Sinn dieses Plastikröhrchen direkt vorm Hinterreifen hat? Ist das produktionsbedingt und kann weg? Die Züge kommen ja unterm Tretlager raus...



Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das für den Zug vom Umwerfer gedacht - der kommt vor dem Tretlager aus dem Unterrohr und geht dann von unten durch den Rahmen zum Umwerfer. Wobei der Zuganschlag im Rahmen ist.


----------



## Maitre-B (28. April 2016)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> ... da kommt der Bowdenzug wieder raus bevor er im Umwerfer geklemmt wird. Das Röhrchen geht ja unterm Innenlager rein.



Leg mich zum Altpapier, logisch.
Der untere Teil ist allerdings so weit in den Rahmen gerutscht dass ich ihn erstmal nicht gesehen hatte.
Danke dir!
Eine Zughülle ist da dann aber nicht mehr drüber, oder?


----------



## cubabluete (28. April 2016)

Nein


----------



## storck-riesen (28. April 2016)

Ich denke die Zughülle endet unterm Tretlager. Und beim Rahmen waren Endkappen mit so ca. 10cm Liner dabei.


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (28. April 2016)

Hallo,

welche vorbaulänge ist beim 2011er reaction team in 26" original verbaut?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Ajos (1. Mai 2016)

Ich habe eine Frage zum Reaction GTC in 27.5. Auf den Bildern sieht man das das Tretlager nicht Plan zum Rahmen anliegt, sondern ca. 1 cm nach aussen absteht. Ist das nicht etwas instabil?


----------



## Ajos (1. Mai 2016)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...sl-27.5-rahmen-green-orange-498425/wg_id-8672


----------



## Ajos (1. Mai 2016)

( das fünfte Bild mit der Tretlageraufnahme )


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Mai 2016)

man kann seine eigenen beiträge neuerdings auch editieren ....


such mal nach defekten rahmen/ innenlagergehäusen bei cube rahmen.


----------



## Maitre-B (1. Mai 2016)

Ich habe dann auch mal eine Reaction gezeigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (1. Mai 2016)

Sodele, ich bin dann auch vorläufig fertig. Ich wollte jetzt unbedingt mal damit fahren. Vorläufig deshalb, weil ich noch den Sattel gegen einen mit schwarzen Rails tauschen will, die DM Abdeckung des Umwerfers bekommt noch eine schwarze Schraube und vorn ist noch ein "normaler" Schwalbe Schlauch drin, da der Extralite undicht war. Der rote Ring an der SID kommt auch noch weg. Irgendwann probiere ich vielleicht auch mal tubeless. Aber ich habe auch so mein Ziel unter 9,0kg zu kommen geschafft. Die erste Testfahrt wurde gestern unternommen und ich bin von 27,5" und 1X11 auf Anhieb überzeugt.


----------



## Ajos (1. Mai 2016)

Könntest du bitte ein Foto vom Tretlager von jeder Seite noch zeigen? Wäre super !


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Mai 2016)

auf der antriebsseite lässt sich das bei pf92 nicht anders lösen. die andere seite ist anders gestaltet.

geh das ganze mal gedanklich durch und montier die kurbel auf der linken seite.
ein bild davon findest du ja oben.


----------



## Micha-Sc (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo ihr Reaction-Fahrer,

da auf den letzten Seiten fast nur die GTC´s vorgestellt wurden (die echt dufte aussehen) gibt's von mir zur Abwechslung ein HPA aus 2013 
Das wird hauptsächlich im Berliner Raum bewegt.













Gruß Micha


----------



## Ajos (6. Mai 2016)

@ Storck Riesen: wie gross bist du? ich frage wegen der Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## storck-riesen (6. Mai 2016)

Ajos schrieb:


> @ Storck Riesen: wie gross bist du? ich frage wegen der Sattelüberhöhung.



176cm; die Sattelüberhöhung ist geringer als das was ich die letzten 15 Jahre gefahren bin; es fühlt sich aber irgendwie trotzdem vergleichbar an; die Syntace Sattelstütze (350mm) ist exakt an der Mindesteinstecktiefe


----------



## Ajos (6. Mai 2016)

Danke. wie lange ist denn der Vorbau und wieviel Versatz hat die Sattelstütze?


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Mai 2016)

ich rate mal:

110 mm
0 mm


oh, stimmt ja beides.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2016)

Hi, ich bin seit gerade Besitzer einen Reaction gtc pro 29 Rahmen. Ich möchte ihn 1x10 fahren. Wie habt ihr diese buchen unten am Tretlager fest gemacht? Ich bräuchte ja zudem nur eine der beiden... Ein Bild und ein paar Infos wären sehr cool. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2016)

ich bin eben an mehreren buchen vorbeigefahren. die halten sich mit ihren wurzeln im boden fest.


----------



## Maitre-B (19. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin seit gerade Besitzer einen Reaction gtc pro 29 Rahmen. Ich möchte ihn 1x10 fahren. Wie habt ihr diese buchen unten am Tretlager fest gemacht? Ich bräuchte ja zudem nur eine der beiden... Ein Bild und ein paar Infos wären sehr cool.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk



Du meinst die kleinen Gegenhalter der Züge? Die fixieren sich, sobald die Züge drin sind. Wie allerdings mit nur einem zu verfahren ist... theoretisch müsste der Druck des Zuges ja reichen denke ich.


----------



## storck-riesen (19. Mai 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin seit gerade Besitzer einen Reaction gtc pro 29 Rahmen. Ich möchte ihn 1x10 fahren. Wie habt ihr diese buchen unten am Tretlager fest gemacht? Ich bräuchte ja zudem nur eine der beiden... Ein Bild und ein paar Infos wären sehr cool.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk



http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-zuganschlag-unterrohr-xx1-461913/wg_id-276

musst du allerdings mit der Feile ein klein wenig bearbeiten damit das Dingens in den Rahmen passt


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2016)

Hmm Danke... bei der naechsten Bestellung dran denken. Fuer den Erstaufbau mach ich es es wohl so: Nokon benutzen (liegen saeckweise im Keller) Leiner durch den Rahmen und die beiden Anschlage mit einem Streiven DuctTape fixieren bzw das Unterrohr abdichten. Sollte eigentlich passen. Aber jetzt warte ich erstmal auf den IS41 IS52 Steuersatz 

Edit: sche*** drauf! Ist bestellt. Sollte dann mit dem Steuersatz ankommen. brauch ja nicht 2x an zu fangen


----------



## Maitre-B (19. Mai 2016)

@storck-riesen welche Größe hat der Kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## storck-riesen (20. Mai 2016)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> @storck-riesen welche Größe hat der Kettenstrebenschutz?


Du meinst den Lizard Skin? Das ist glaube ein Jumbo. An 2 Stellen mit der Schere ausgeschnitten, damit er um die Befestigungsösen an der Kettenstrebe geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tempest-boy (25. Mai 2016)

Hi, sagt mal der 2015er reaction pro carbon 27,5er ist doch auch von den Ausfallenden  für 42 kasetten ritzel ausgelegt?  Fahre Leonardi kasettenadapter mit xt 8000er GS schaltwerk in 10fach... schaltet alles sauber bis auf letztes ritzel welches sehr laut läuft u schlecht hoch u runter schaltet. Selbst mehrere Mechaniker im guten bikeladen kriegen es nicht besser hin... B screw schon bis zum anschlag drin. tipps???


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Mai 2016)

Nochmal Danke fuer den super Tip mit der Leitungsfuehrungsdeckel des Stereos. Etwas befeilen und es passt 1a! 

Sieht nun so aus:


----------



## storck-riesen (30. Mai 2016)

tempest-boy schrieb:


> Hi, sagt mal der 2015er reaction pro carbon 27,5er ist doch auch von den Ausfallenden  für 42 kasetten ritzel ausgelegt?  Fahre Leonardi kasettenadapter mit xt 8000er GS schaltwerk in 10fach... schaltet alles sauber bis auf letztes ritzel welches sehr laut läuft u schlecht hoch u runter schaltet. Selbst mehrere Mechaniker im guten bikeladen kriegen es nicht besser hin... B screw schon bis zum anschlag drin. tipps???


Rchtiges Schaltauge?


----------



## tempest-boy (30. Mai 2016)

Denke schon... bike discount liefert den Rahmen mit dem shimano schalt auge bzw ran bauen ging problemlos . Weiss jedoch nicht die unterschiede zwischen sram u shimano augen....


----------



## Maitre-B (30. Mai 2016)

tempest-boy schrieb:


> Denke schon... bike discount liefert den Rahmen mit dem shimano schalt auge bzw ran bauen ging problemlos . Weiss jedoch nicht die unterschiede zwischen sram u shimano augen....



Hast du ein Direct Mount Schaltwerk verbaut? Das war der Fehler bei mir. Mach mal ein Foto bitte.


----------



## storck-riesen (30. Mai 2016)

Das Sram ist etwas kürzer. Schau einfach bei bike discount. Ich meine da steht auch eine kurze Beschreibung dazu. Bei den Shimano musst du am Schaltwerk etwas demontieren, wenn ich richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Maitre-B (30. Mai 2016)

An den aktuellen Shimano Schaltwerken müsstest du das untenstehende Teil abschrauben, wenn du dieses Schaltauge hast, das quasi nach hinten rausgeht (siehe Bild) anstatt klassisch nach unten. Ist das Teil, das du an den Rahmen geschraubt hast. Hoffe das hilft dir.


----------



## Maitre-B (2. Juni 2016)

@tempest-boy hats geklappt?


Und an alle eine Frage, ich würde gerne eine Salsa Lip Lock Sattelklemme nutzen, die baut aber ein ganzes Stück höher als der Cube Schnellspanner, sodass er nicht komplett draufpasst, da der lackierte Rahmen deutlich mehr Umfang hat. Aufgrund wenig Erfahrung und Respekt vor Carbon, gibt's dafür ne Lösung außer "Lass es sein?"

Danke.


----------



## Xroom (2. Juni 2016)

Ich habe da einfach den Lack soweit abgefeilt bis die Klemme draufpasst. Das Carbon wir dabei m.E. nach nicht beschädigt.


----------



## tempest-boy (3. Juni 2016)

Hey Leute vielen Dank. ...es hat geklappt.  Hab das teilstück vom schaltwerk abgeschraubt und neu eingestellt. ... geht jetzt wesentlich besser als vorher.  Trotzdem auf dem größten ritzel dennoch etwas lauter als normal. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HomerFaber (5. Juni 2016)

Eine Frage an mögliche Besitzer eine Reaction GTC SL (meins ist aus 6/2015):

Ich finde die Geräuschkulisse des Antriebs recht laut. Es surrt schon sehr! deutlich. Ist das bei Euch auch so, könnt Ihr das bestätigen? Liegt das am Carbon Rahmen oder ist das eher ungewöhnlich?

Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen!


----------



## Maitre-B (5. Juni 2016)

HomerFaber schrieb:


> Eine Frage an mögliche Besitzer eine Reaction GTC SL (meins ist aus 6/2015):
> 
> Ich finde die Geräuschkulisse des Antriebs recht laut. Es surrt schon sehr! deutlich. Ist das bei Euch auch so, könnt Ihr das bestätigen? Liegt das am Carbon Rahmen oder ist das eher ungewöhnlich?
> 
> Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen!



Kann ich an meinem (2×10) nicht feststellen. Es klingt an sich ganz "normal"


----------



## Kirk69 (12. Juni 2016)

Mein neues, noch nicht ganz fertig. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind noch zu erledigen


----------



## Ajos (12. Juni 2016)

Rahmengrösse ?


----------



## Kirk69 (12. Juni 2016)

17 Zoll


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Juni 2016)

Schönes rad aber es sieht mit der Stütze aus als wäre es das Fahrrad von Krusty dem Clown.


----------



## Ajos (12. Juni 2016)

Kommt die stütze noch nen halben meter rein oder bleibt die so?


----------



## Kirk69 (12. Juni 2016)

Ja die Stütze kommt noch ein ganzes stück rein. Hatte die nur so rein gesteckt


----------



## Ajos (12. Juni 2016)

Da bin ich aber erleichtert...Ich kämpfe immer noch mit mir ob ich den gleichen Rahmen nur als 27.5 holen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (13. Juni 2016)

Ajos schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber erleichtert...Ich kämpfe immer noch mit mir ob ich den gleichen Rahmen nur als 27.5 holen soll


Was gibt es da bei den Preisen noch zu überlegen? Mehr Rahmen kann man für das Geld nicht bekommen.


----------



## Ajos (13. Juni 2016)

Ich habe auch noch bedenken wenn ich ein Kinderfahrrad ( mit Kupplung ) an die Sattelstütze dranhänge. Kann das dem Carbon schaden? ( natürlich mit Alusattelstütze )


----------



## Schmapp (14. Juni 2016)

Ajos schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch bedenken wenn ich ein Kinderfahrrad ( mit Kupplung ) an die Sattelstütze dranhänge. Kann das dem Carbon schaden? ( natürlich mit Alusattelstütze )


Das würde mich ebenfalls interessieren


----------



## Ajos (14. Juni 2016)

Cannondale rät davon bei Verwendung eines Carbonrahmen ab.


----------



## EvilEvo (14. Juni 2016)

Kirk69 schrieb:


> Ja die Stütze kommt noch ein ganzes stück rein. Hatte die nur so rein gesteckt



Schöner Aufbau , wenn dann die Sitzposition noch angepasst ist, wirkt´s auch nicht mehr wie zu klein gekauft 



Ajos schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber erleichtert...Ich kämpfe immer noch mit mir ob ich den gleichen Rahmen nur als 27.5 holen soll



Also ich hab zugeschlagen und es nicht bereut, so kanns dann aussehen:


----------



## Ajos (14. Juni 2016)

Welche Rahmengrösse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (14. Juni 2016)

Ist ein 18" Rahmen.


----------



## Kirk69 (18. Juni 2016)

Sitzposition jetzt angepasst


----------



## Simon81 (18. Juni 2016)

Gibt es denn jemand, der wie ich noch mit einem Reaction 2003 unterwegs ist?
Grüße!


----------



## Micha-Sc (18. Juni 2016)

Kirk69 schrieb:


> Sitzposition jetzt angepasst



Schön geworden, sehr stimmig


----------



## Xroom (20. Juni 2016)

Ajos schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch bedenken wenn ich ein Kinderfahrrad ( mit Kupplung ) an die Sattelstütze dranhänge. Kann das dem Carbon schaden? ( natürlich mit Alusattelstütze )



Bin nun mit dem 2014er Reaction GTC schon >500km MTB mit einem Singletrailer unterwegs gewesen. Bis jetzt gibt es keinerlei Probleme. Als Hersteller würde ich mich dagegen aber auch absichern, da es wohl nicht zu deren Versuchs- und Testprogramm gehört.


----------



## BigMounty (27. Juni 2016)

Jetzt geht´s los - CUBE Reaction GTC 29" Di2

Endlich alles zusammen und jetzt wird gebaut.















Bis zum WE will ich fertig werden


----------



## Cubinator (27. Juni 2016)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Jetzt geht´s los - CUBE Reaction GTC 29" Di2
> 
> Endlich alles zusammen und jetzt wird gebaut.
> 
> ...



Sehr cool, bin mal aufs Endergebnis gespannt!


----------



## Lucinator (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo und kurze Frage an die Cube Reaction GTC SL Besitzer:

Ab Modellreihe 2014-2016:
Was ist die maximale Kettenblattgröße die ich in Verbindung mit dem 2-Fach DirectMount Umwerfer fahren kann?
Passt da noch eine 40-28Z Kurbel?

Vielen Dank und Grüße

p.s.: Fährt jemand mit 1,85 das GTC SL in 19"? Passt das noch oder lieber 21" kaufen?
Habe hier im Umkreis keine Testfahrtmöglichkeit und würde blind bestellen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2016)

Bei mir wird es in baelde auch einen etwas anderen Umbau geben 

Ich bin 1,86m gross und fahre den 29' in 19'


----------



## cubabluete (28. Juni 2016)

Bei 1,86 ist das nicht so eindeutig. Es kommt auf deine Proportionen an. Bei langen Beinen könnte der 21iger schon Sinn machen.
Bei der Oberrohrlänge kannst du dich mit der Vorbaulänge spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juni 2016)

Ich habe sack lange Beine. Habe eine Thomson 410er die noch 11cm im Rahmen ist. Oberkoerper ist kurz und Arme sind lang -> 100mm -20 Grad FSA.


----------



## kreisbremser (28. Juni 2016)

zu 19" mit 185cm würde ich als gtc Pro-fahrer sagen du liegst richtig wenn es viel abwärts geht und du lägst mit 21" bei viel geradeaus möglicherweise richtiger. ich fahre bei 196cm 21". das Rad wirkt trotz 29" reifen recht klein. sieht eben optisch wie ein 17" Rad mit 26" Rädern aus aufgrund der proportionen.


----------



## Lucinator (28. Juni 2016)

Top, Jungs!
Vielen Dank für die vielen und schnellen Antworten!

Ich tendiere auch mehr zu dem 19" Rahmen, auch im Hinblick auf das Gesamtgewicht des Rades.

Zu der maximalen Kettenblattgröße könnt ihr mir auch eine Info geben?


----------



## Xroom (29. Juni 2016)

Lucinator schrieb:


> Ab Modellreihe 2014-2016:
> Was ist die maximale Kettenblattgröße die ich in Verbindung mit dem 2-Fach DirectMount Umwerfer fahren kann?
> Passt da noch eine 40-28Z Kurbel?



40-28 ist weder mit 2014er noch 2015er Rahmen ein Problem. Eher 38er Blätter mit 2014er Rahmen, da der noch auf 3-fach ausgelegt war. Fahre aber sowohl die 38-24 als auch die 40-28 Kurbel an beiden Bikes. Bis 42 sollte problemlos machbar sein.


----------



## andi199 (5. Juli 2016)

Moin,

habe momentan das Reaction GTC SL in 27,5" und Modelljahr 2015 von meinem Bruder daheim stehen, seine Wünsche:

- Bremsenupgrade auf 203 vorn und 180 hinten, laut Cube allerdings nur bis 160 hinten freigegeben, vorne kein Thema
- Tubelessumbau evtl mit Reifenwechsel direkt, aktuell ist vorn der RoRo drauf und hinten der RR, Standard eben.

Er würde gern nen 2,4er TrailKing vorn und nen 2,4er MountainKing hinten haben, ich denke aber das ist für die Felge - müsste augenscheinlich 19mm innen haben - zu viel des guten... das ganze soll tubeless sein, in den Hinterbau dürfte der MK II 2,4 passen, ich bau heute nachmittag mal meinen aus dem Spectral rüber dann sehen wir mal.

Hat jemand Erfahrung ob das auf den 19mm Felgen passt und überhaupt noch Spass macht oder eher nicht empfehlenswert ist?

Hat auch jemand Erfahrungen zum Thema Bremsenupgrade hinten? Hatte bei meinem Cube Attention hinten auf 180 geupdatet, das war 4 Monate lang gar kein Problem, mittlerweile is das Bike verkauft.

Danke euch!

Gruß Andi


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Juli 2016)

vielleicht solltet ihr noch mal das vom hersteller vorgesehene einsatzgebiet und eure geplanten upgrades gegenüberstellen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mich auch gefragt, ob er das richtige Rad gekauft hat...


----------



## EvilEvo (5. Juli 2016)

Solche Umbauten an diesem Rad will man entweder für die Eisdiele oder für einen anderen Einsatz als Cross Country. Daher gebe ich meinen Vorpostern recht.


----------



## kreisbremser (5. Juli 2016)

ich jagte mein reaction regelmäßig auf trails im taunus bergab. bei meinen 100Kg hat mit die 180/160 kombi, mit 2014er slx bremsen, immer gereicht. allerdings hab ich vorne eine highroller II drauf, weil dieser einfach griffiger ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi199 (5. Juli 2016)

Ist bei ihm meiner Einschätzung nach eine rein optische Angelegenheit 

Ich sag zu ihm schon dauernd dass ein AM-Fully fällig ist, sieht er aber noch nicht so. Von daher bitte, wenn er will kriegt er.


----------



## maxito (5. Juli 2016)

bin auch wie Kreisbremser im zwei Zentnerbereich im Taunus unterwegs. Profis fahren mit den Bikes auch sehr holprige Abschnitte. Allerdings möchte ich mir das nicht mit RaceKings zumuten und bin über meinen Trailking vorne sehr glücklich. 160er Scheibe dürfte für den MK hinten ausreichen, bei mir blockiert eher der Reifen, als das die Scheibe hinten zu schwach wäre.


----------



## kreisbremser (5. Juli 2016)

maxito schrieb:


> bin auch wie Kreisbremser im zwei Zentnerbereich im Taunus unterwegs. Profis fahren mit den Bikes auch sehr holprige Abschnitte. Allerdings möchte ich mir das nicht mit RaceKings zumuten und bin über meinen Trailking vorne sehr glücklich. 160er Scheibe dürfte für den MK hinten ausreichen, bei mir blockiert eher der Reifen, als das die Scheibe hinten zu schwach wäre.


dann weißt du sicher wie die bremsen am altkönig abwärts ranglotzen müssen. .zu anfang bin ich dort mit der br m395 runtergewackelt. das ging mächtig in die arme.


----------



## maxito (5. Juli 2016)

@kreisbremser besser in die Arme als in die Hose...  ;-)

okay, ich gebs zu meine Deore 180er vorne ist schon unterdimensioniert, werde da in Zukunft auch eine 200er montieren.


----------



## kreisbremser (5. Juli 2016)

ich würd auf xt umsteigen. an meinem allmountain ist es ein weiterer quantensprung gewesen.


----------



## Digitalbay (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo in die Runde.
Ich fahre seit 2015 ein Cube Reaction 27,5"
Verbaut sind als Felgen die CSW MA 1.7.
Hat einer von Euch das passende Datenblatt für die Lagerkomponenten.
Bei mir fangen die "Abstandshalter" am Vorderrad an zu Quietschen.
Die Werkstatt hat die beiden Kappen entfernt und gemeint Sie wären trocken gelaufen und haben das ganze gefettet.
Leider Quietscht es immer noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (5. Juli 2016)

@ andi199 Deine wünsche sind eher was für ein Enduro, aber nicht für ein ht


----------



## BigMounty (10. Juli 2016)

Fertig und schon gefahren !
CUBE Reaction GTC 29" mit XTR - Di2 2x11
Geht echt gut das Teil 















Genau 10,00kg - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Beim Gewicht würde noch was gehen, aber im Großen und Ganzen taugt mir das Gesamtpaket erst mal ganz gut.
Evtl. wird später noch ein bisschen am Gewicht gedreht > da geht ja doch noch einiges, aber kostet auch wieder Geld.
Wird zum in die Arbeit fahren genutzt (50km einfach).


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2016)

Sag mal, fuer was brauchst du 200/180er Scheiben? Da, die Pedale und die Griffe... da geht einiges, was nicht mehr viel kostet. Schnellspanner raus und Schraubsteckachsen sidn auch zusammen nochmal 60g.


----------



## BigMounty (11. Juli 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sag mal, fuer was brauchst du 200/180er Scheiben? Da, die Pedale und die Griffe... da geht einiges, was nicht mehr viel kostet. Schnellspanner raus und Schraubsteckachsen sidn auch zusammen nochmal 60g.



Die Kurbel,Pedale und die komplette Bremsanlage sind gebraucht ( Waren schon vorhanden ) und sogar die Di2 war vorher in meinem Trailfox verbaut und wurden nicht extra für das CUBE angeschafft.
Das da noch einiges geht hab ich ja ober schon geschrieben.

Der Endausbau ist bei selbst aufgebauten Bikes ja sowieso nie erreicht - oder ?

Gruß


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juli 2016)

Eben nicht  Ich wollte auch nur sagen, was ich komisch finde und wo noch einiges an Gewicht geht.


----------



## EvilEvo (11. Juli 2016)

Komisch finde ich den Aufbau auch, die Erläuterungen dazu erklären aber auch alles. Was mich brenndender Interessiert: Was für einen krassen 50km Arbeitsweg hast du, dass du dafür so ein Bike nutzen kannst ?


----------



## BigMounty (11. Juli 2016)

So krass ist mein Arbeitsweg gar nicht.
Es ist nur so, dass ich einen Teil auf Feld- und Waldwegen fahre um die stark befahrenen Straßen zu umgehen.
Da ist mir in der Früh im Berufsverkehr manchmal nicht ganz wohl.
Spaß soll es ja auch machen und mit einem Rennrad kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden. 

Aber jetzt nochmal zurück zu "komisch" - so komisch finde ich meinen Aufbau gar nicht.
Bremsen standfest und Antrieb robust und 10 kg - da kann ich auch mal in die Berge oder bei einem Marathon starten - alles gut machbar.


----------



## kreisbremser (11. Juli 2016)

ich fahr 10km übern Hügel in die Nachbarstadt. nichts nervt mehr als morgens im Stadtverkehr auf stark befahrener Straße unterwegs zu sein. hatte mir für die rumpeligen Forst- und Radwege ein trekkingrad aufgebaut. allerdings nervt das schmalreifige geraffel, sodass ich jedes mal mein Reaction nehme. macht einfach mehr Spaß und schon die Gelenke.


----------



## BigMounty (11. Juli 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich fahr 10km übern Hügel in die Nachbarstadt. nichts nervt mehr als morgens im Stadtverkehr auf stark befahrener Straße unterwegs zu sein. hatte mir für die rumpeligen Forst- und Radwege ein trekkingrad aufgebaut. allerdings nervt das schmalreifige geraffel, sodass ich jedes mal mein Reaction nehme. macht einfach mehr Spaß und schon die Gelenke.


Genau meine Rede - so sehe ich das auch.
Hier noch meine 2xtäglich Tour  (nicht jeden Tag - aber immer öfter  )
Da ist das REACTION genau richtig für mich.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (11. Juli 2016)

.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (12. Juli 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens nicht empfehlenswert. Damit es nicht schwammig wird, müsste man da mit relativ hohem Luftdruck fahren, was die Leistung der Reifen ausbremst. Tubless würde da auch keinen richtigen Sinn mehr machen.


Kann ich so gar nicht bestätigen. Ich fahre einen ikon 2.35 tubeless auf einer crest bei 1,5 bar mit 75kg und das funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juli 2016)

Die Crest ist auch breiter und er redest von 2.4er.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (12. Juli 2016)

.​


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Juli 2016)

der 2013er Rahmen müsste ja baugleich zum 2012er sein. Ich hatte auf meinem mal hinten den Racing Ralph in 2,25 sowie den Furious Fred in 2,25. Das hat gepasst. Meinst du, dass die Maulweite so enorme Auswirkungen darauf hat, wie sich der Reifen auf der Felge gibt?


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juli 2016)

Es geht nicht drum ob der 2.4er Reifen rein passt (auch das ist fraglich), sondern das der spass auf einer 19mm Felge nicht sinnvoll ist.
Der Reifen wird weg kippen, oder tot gepumpt werden muessen.


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Juli 2016)

Ich sollte zitieren, meine Frage ging an Leuchtenträger. Das ein 2.4er auf einer 19mm-Felge nix zu suchen hat, ist schlüssig


----------



## Leuchtentrager (12. Juli 2016)

.​


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Juli 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Das ist eben das, was ich mich frage, weil ich da keine praktischen Erfahrungen habe. Wenn 3 mm mehr Maulweite auf beiden Seiten an der kritischen Stelle noch 2 mm pro Seite macht, wird es schon eng. Andererseits fährt man dann mit weniger Druck und es wird wieder schmaler. Im Ergebnis wird es passen.



Hab auch mal das Forum und Google bemüht und keine zielführenden Beiträge gefunden, die das Problem aufgreifen. Nach dem Prinzip der adversen Selektion würde ich ableiten: Keiner hat jemals über dieses Problem geklagt, also existiert es höchstwahrscheinlich nicht.
Denke auch, dass aufgrund des niedrigeren Luftdrucks die höhere Maulweite kompensiert wird.


----------



## cubabluete (12. Juli 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die Crest ist auch breiter und er redest von 2.4er.


Bin auch schon einen 2,4er auf einer crossmax SL gefahren. Alles kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juli 2016)

Ich will euch den Stand nach der Amputation natuerlich nicht vorenthalten.










Faehrt sich wie erwarte hammer!


----------



## cubabluete (22. Juli 2016)

Seltener Anblick. Sehr cool


----------



## moser7 (5. September 2016)

Servus,
kann wer was zu dem Reaction GTC EAGLE sagen? Ich finde das von den Specs her zum Preis von 2,6k echt gelungen. Cube bietet in 17 ja leider sehr wenig einfach-Schalter an....

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## cubabluete (5. September 2016)

moser7 schrieb:


> Servus,
> kann wer was zu dem Reaction GTC EAGLE sagen? Ich finde das von den Specs her zum Preis von 2,6k echt gelungen. Cube bietet in 17 ja leider sehr wenig einfach-Schalter an....
> 
> Gruß
> Benjamin


Die Farbe ist ein Alptraum. Sonst gut.


----------



## moser7 (6. September 2016)

Jo, Cube hat kein so glückliches Händchen bei der Farb und Grafikwahl wie andere. Wenn ich hier beim Händler durchgehe, dann sehen die Cube-Bikes zu 90% billig aus, auch wenn sie es nicht sind. Ghost zeigt z.B. mit den 17er Modellen wie man Formen und Grafiken und Farbe stilvoll kombiniert. Oft sind es nur Kleinigkeiten. Zum Beispiel diese billigen gepulverten Lenker. Ein lackierter schwarz glänzender sieht Klassen besser aus und wertet das ganze Bike auf. den glotzt man ja beim Fahren auch am meisten an. Naja...

Mir würde es darum gehen, das ich mit meinem jetzigen Bike die Kassette hinten so gewählt habe, das ich meinen Arbeitsweg gut fahren kann ohne vorne vom mittleren Blatt zu wechseln.
Da ich jeden Tag die Strecke fahre, würde es schon nerven mit dem Umwerfer vorne rumzutun. Daher gefällt mir 1x12 schon sehr gut.
Wobei 1x11 für mich auch passen könnte. Da muss ich nochmal rechnen. Mit den 29" steigt die Endgeschwindigkeit ja nochmal gegenüber meinen jetzigen 26".

Gruß
Benjamin


----------



## Quickmick25 (9. September 2016)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand sagen welcher Fulcrum Radsatz an meinem 2016er GTC SL verbaut ist ?

In der Beschreibung steht Fulcrum RED 66 ,auf den Räder Red 44 ?

https://www.cube.eu/en/products/mtb...e-reaction-gtc-sl-2x-carbonnflashyellow-2016/

Mfg Jeff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2016)

was steht denn auf deinen rädern?


----------



## Quickmick25 (9. September 2016)

"In der Beschreibung steht Fulcrum RED 66 ,auf den Räder Red 44"

Mfg Jeff


----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2016)

kann sich aufs bild beziehen, oder auf dein bike ....
auf dem aufkleber steht noch mehr.

geöst oder nicht geöst?
gewicht?
bilder?


----------



## Quickmick25 (9. September 2016)

Das bike kommt erst die Tage,ich habe es Gestern bestellt.

Ich würde gerne einen leichteren LRS montieren (+-1500Gr) und ich versuchte jetzt vergeblich rauszufinden welcher LRS bei mir montiert ist und wieviel der wiegt...


----------



## Xroom (9. September 2016)

Es steht auf den Rädern auch Sixty Six. 
Welchen Einfluss hat das Gewicht der aktuellen Räder auf die Wahl von neuen Rädern.


----------



## Quickmick25 (9. September 2016)

Naja,ich könnte die Investition mental besser verkraften wenn ich um die 500Gr einsparen würde..


----------



## TEP_Biker (10. September 2016)

Quickmick25 schrieb:


> Naja,ich könnte die Investition mental besser verkraften wenn ich um die 500Gr einsparen würde..



Der 66er Satz wiegt 2000g +/- ein Paar Gramm.


----------



## Quickmick25 (10. September 2016)

TEP_Biker schrieb:


> Der 66er Satz wiegt 2000g +/- ein Paar Gramm.


Danke,das würde also Sinn machen...


----------



## Berrrnd (10. September 2016)

nach dem was ich gefunden habe sollen es die fulcrum red power hp 29 sein.
die wiegen nur 1750 g.


andere seiten sagen red 44 = 1900 g und red 66 = 2000 g.


----------



## TEP_Biker (10. September 2016)

Quickmick25 schrieb:


> Danke,das würde also Sinn machen...



eben gewogen:

VR 905g
HR 1055g
ohne Steckachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. September 2016)

Ein 1500g LRS macht definitv Sin. In dem Zug (wenn es dein Koerpergewicht zu laesst) gleich auf Tubeless umbauen, eine 160er Scheibe vorne (dann spaarst du dir auch den Adapter), die Schraubgriffe durch ESI, LizzardSkin oder Ritchey (je nach vorliebe) tauschen und den Sattelschnellspanner gegen eine Schraubschelle tauschen.
Wenn du keine gekroepfte Stuetze brauchst bietet es sich auch da an was leichteres zu verbauen, aber das wuerde ich an deiner Stelle erst testen.


----------



## Quickmick25 (10. September 2016)

Red Power sin andere.

Gewogene 1960g sind eine gute Ausgangsbasis um Gewicht zu sparen.

Da das neue Rad ein Loch ins Budget riss,suche ich nach einer Alternative die nicht zu teuer ist,was haltet ihr von den Bulls Sabre 29?


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. September 2016)

Dann wart lieber. Kannst über den Winter den schweren Satz schinden und im Frühjahr kaufst du dir einen gescheiten Satz mit 1500g und denkst du ja hast einen Motor

Cheap, light, strong: choose two!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. September 2016)

Meines sieht mit dem Race-LRS dann so aus... 





Ich finde es geil 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Quickmick25 (11. September 2016)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Quickmick25 (11. September 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ein 1500g LRS macht definitv Sin. In dem Zug (wenn es dein Koerpergewicht zu laesst) gleich auf Tubeless umbauen, eine 160er Scheibe vorne (dann spaarst du dir auch den Adapter), die Schraubgriffe durch ESI, LizzardSkin oder Ritchey (je nach vorliebe) tauschen und den Sattelschnellspanner gegen eine Schraubschelle tauschen.
> Wenn du keine gekroepfte Stuetze brauchst bietet es sich auch da an was leichteres zu verbauen, aber das wuerde ich an deiner Stelle erst testen.




Kann man an dem Schnellspanner und den Griffen viel Gewicht sparen? (Kenne mich da nicht aus)

Wo ist eigentlich am Gtc Sl das Gewicht "versteckt) ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. September 2016)

In Summe geht da schon was... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2016)

Quickmick25 schrieb:


> Kann man an dem Schnellspanner und den Griffen viel Gewicht sparen? *(Kenne mich da nicht aus)*
> 
> Wo ist eigentlich am Gtc Sl das Gewicht "versteckt) ?



die namen der teile bei google eingeben und die gewichte raussuchen sollte auch ohne erfahrung klappen.


----------



## Quickmick25 (11. September 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> die namen der teile bei google eingeben und die gewichte raussuchen sollte auch ohne efahrung klappen.




Stimmt,das geht auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quickmick25 (11. September 2016)

Was haltet ihr von den XR 1502 Spline,bei einem Körpergewicht von 85Kg?


----------



## DaKing (11. September 2016)

Geht gut!


----------



## maxito (12. September 2016)

Wie macht ihr das denn beim Reaction mit dem Tauschen der Schaltzüge? Habe das 14er Reaction und die sollten langsam erneuert werden. Gibt es einen Trick für das Einfädeln in den Rahmen? Wenn ich die alten einfach rausziehe wird es sicher schwieriger.
Überlege auch auf einfach umzusteigen, gibt es dafür auch einen Trick, wenn ich die Umwerfer Schaltzughülle rausziehe, dass ich sie später wieder einbauen kann?


----------



## storck-riesen (12. September 2016)

Bevor du den Schaltzug aus dem Rahmen ziehst schiebst du einfach einen Liner (gibt es zum Bsp. von Nokon) über den Schaltzug durch den Rahmen. Diesen mit Klebeband am Rahmen fixieren, damit er nicht versehentlich heraus rutscht.


----------



## maxito (12. September 2016)

@storck-riesen Danke! Und wenn ich auf Einfach gehe, lase ich dann einfach einen Liner im Rahmen anstelle des Umwerfer Schaltzugs?


----------



## storck-riesen (12. September 2016)

Das sieht bestimmt nicht schön aus. Ich hab den zweiten herausgezogen. Die Öffnung (Austritt) am Unterrohr ist ja relativ groß, sodass man bei Bedarf mit einem Draht auch wieder einen zweiten Liner einfädeln kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. September 2016)

Die Öffnung ist so riesig, da ist durch fädeln überhaupt kein Problem.
Wenn du auf 1x umfahren willst, kannst du denn Einsatz von stereo 1x kaufen, etwas befeilen, dann ist das unten alles sauber und zu. Habe ich auch gemacht und ein paar Serien weiter vorne beschrieben.


----------



## chelli (12. September 2016)

Quickmick25 schrieb:


> Stimmt,das geht auch...


In dem Zusammenhang sollte man sicher auch mal die IBC-eigene Gewichtsdatenbank unter https://gewichte.mtb-news.de erwähnen. ☺


----------



## Quickmick25 (14. September 2016)

chelli schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang sollte man sicher auch mal die IBC-eigene Gewichtsdatenbank unter https://gewichte.mtb-news.de erwähnen. ☺




Danke,da habe ich mich schon ein bischen durchgelesen,aber ausser dem Radsatz und evtl der Sattelstütze habe ich keine "groben Brocken" gefunden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. September 2016)

Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. September 2016)

teileliste von crazyeddie nehmen
aktuelle gewichte eintragen
gewichte von möglichen, leichten austauschteilen gegenüberstellen

=> überblick erhalten


----------



## Quickmick25 (16. September 2016)

Sooo,ich habe mal ein bischen recherchiert :

Cube Seatpost Prolight:  329g
Selle Italia SC1:			300g
Cube Schnellspanner:	  38g
Lenker "Race Pro":		 253g
Cube Race Grip:		   Konnte ich nicht finden,werden aber bestimmt um die 50g sein.

Ps: Kann mir jemand sagen welche Xt 180/160 Scheiben verbaut sind,da gibt es ja verschiedene...?


----------



## Micha-Sc (16. September 2016)

Die Bezeichnung solltest du direkt auf der Bremsscheibe finden. Unter Umständen ist es keine XT-Scheibe, war zumindest bei meinem Reaction HPA SL so gewesen.


----------



## Quickmick25 (16. September 2016)

Ok,mache ich...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. September 2016)

Egal was, die sind über 120g und das geht runter bis auf 80g.
Griffe geht gut mit 20g
Schraubklemme mit 20g
Sattelstütze und sattel jeweils über 200g.

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cubinator (18. September 2016)

Hi zusammen, 
Ich hätte 2 Fragen an die Reaction GTC SL 29-Fahrer unter euch: 
1) Welche Steuersätze ihr in eurem Reaction fährt? Ich hab ein Reaction 29 und fahre den Cane Creek 40 bei dem mir jetzt schon das zweite Lager innerhalb einer Saison (bisher 5500km) vergammelt ist, außerdem muss man um den Steuersatz spielfrei einzustellen, die Schraube ziemlich fest anziehen sodass das Lager schon etwas schwergängig läuft. Also alles nicht 100% optimal, weshalb ich gerne einen neuen Steuersatz hätte, der auch gerne etwas mehr kosten darf, wenn er denn hält. Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein paar Tipps für mich.
2) Weiß jemand den Farbcode oder den Namen unter dem ich die weiße Farbe dieses Rahmens finden kann? Würde gerne ein paar Kratzer ausbessern. 
Hier ein Bild des Rahmens den ich meine:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (18. September 2016)

Ich habe den FSA No 42 verbaut (entsprechend mit 41mm Schale oben). Der ist sehr passgenau und leicht zu verbauen. Zur Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen, da er erst 4 Monate drin ist.
In meinem alten Reaction GTC Pro hatte ich den FSA Orbit und der hat mindestens eine untere Lagerschale pro Saison verbraucht.


----------



## Cubinator (18. September 2016)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich habe den FSA No 42 verbaut (entsprechend mit 41mm Schale oben). Der ist sehr passgenau und leicht zu verbauen. Zur Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen, da er erst 4 Monate drin ist.
> In meinem alten Reaction GTC Pro hatte ich den FSA Orbit und der hat mindestens eine untere Lagerschale pro Saison verbraucht.



Kannst du das mit der oberen Schale näher erläutern? 
Ich finde den No 42 nur mit IS42 oben und der Cube Rahmen benötigt ja IS40?! 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EvilEvo (19. September 2016)

Genau das war das Problem. Ich habe über meinen Freundlichen vor Ort den Steuersatz mit der 40mm Schale bekommen. Sprich, er hat für mich das IS40 Lager separat bestellt und ausgetauscht. FSA hat dieses ja im Programm, nur zur Zeit keinen Steuersatz mit IS 40/52


----------



## hasman (26. September 2016)

hat jemand probiert 120mm Gabel in Reaction GTC SL 27.5


----------



## Micha-Sc (30. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich hab gerade bei meinem Umbau auf 1x11 bei meinem Reaction HPA ein Problem und ich hoffe, dass jmd von Euch helfen kann.
Um den Schaltzug vom neuen Shifter einzubauen will ich den Draht nun durch den Rahmen fädeln. Beim Ausgang bekomme ich den einfach nicht raus und die Abdeckung nicht aus dem Rahmen, damit es deutlich einfacher wäre. Habe mal 2 Bilder gemacht.




 


Als ich den Umwerfer mit allem demontiert habe, kam mir die erste Abdeckung direkt entgegen. Nur die letzte für das Schaltwerk will einfach nicht raus. Habe es schon mit Rütteln per Zange und Kriechöl probiert, aber das Teil ist bombenfest 

Hoffe jmd hat einen guten Tipp parat, schon mal danke


----------



## cubabluete (1. Oktober 2016)

Probiers mit einem schaltseil und dann steckst schiebst die zughülle in die andere richtung durch. Dann hast eine führung. Mit gewalt das ding raus nehmen würde ich nicht. Ist halt eine spielerei. Einfacher wäre es halt wenn du das schaltseil drinnen gelassen hättest.


----------



## Micha-Sc (3. Oktober 2016)

so ganz habe ich nicht verstanden was du meinst, oder wie ich das anstellen soll. wenn ich nach Schaltseil suche kommt Schaltung heraus, dann bin ich ja wieder am Anfang des Problems, oder meinst du was anders?
Habe es zwischenzeitlich auch mal so probiert, dass ich Garn unten einfädel und den dann oben ansauge, aber das klappt auch nicht. Genauso mit einem magnetischen Schraubenzieher oben rein und dann versuchen den alten Schaltung oben wieder rauszubekommen. Klappt leider alles nicht.
Gerade habe ich den neuen Schaltzug oben wieder reingesteckt und er kommt unten aus dem Loch raus, das eigentlich für den Umwerfer gedacht ist. Wäre das eine Idee oder kann ich das vergessen, weil der Schräglauf innerhalb des Rahmens zu groß wäre?


----------



## stanleydobson (3. Oktober 2016)

Können die reaction gtc slt fahrer was zur rahmengröße sagen?

Bin 1,78 mit 82cm schrittlänge da wird 19" ausgespuckt (genau 18,5)

Wie sind eure erfahrungen? Bei meinen anderen Biked hatte ich immer M also eher 18"


----------



## Cubinator (3. Oktober 2016)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Können die reaction gtc slt fahrer was zur rahmengröße sagen?
> 
> Bin 1,78 mit 82cm schrittlänge da wird 19" ausgespuckt (genau 18,5)
> 
> Wie sind eure erfahrungen? Bei meinen anderen Biked hatte ich immer M also eher 18"



Ich habe die gleichen Körpermaße wie du und fahre auch 19", empfinde das auch als angenehm und passend! 
Sieht bei mir so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (3. Oktober 2016)

Micha-Sc schrieb:


> so ganz habe ich nicht verstanden was du meinst, oder wie ich das anstellen soll. wenn ich nach Schaltseil suche kommt Schaltung heraus, dann bin ich ja wieder am Anfang des Problems, oder meinst du was anders?
> Habe es zwischenzeitlich auch mal so probiert, dass ich Garn unten einfädel und den dann oben ansauge, aber das klappt auch nicht. Genauso mit einem magnetischen Schraubenzieher oben rein und dann versuchen den alten Schaltung oben wieder rauszubekommen. Klappt leider alles nicht.
> Gerade habe ich den neuen Schaltzug oben wieder reingesteckt und er kommt unten aus dem Loch raus, das eigentlich für den Umwerfer gedacht ist. Wäre das eine Idee oder kann ich das vergessen, weil der Schräglauf innerhalb des Rahmens zu groß wäre?


Probier mal mit einem Schraubenzieher in das Plastikteil rein und ein bisserl hin und her zu wackeln. Das müsste sich ja lösen lassen.
Nachdem es eh ein Alu ist kann beim rahmen zumindest nix passieren. Du musst nur aufpassen, dass du das Plasikteil nicht zerstörst.


----------



## Micha-Sc (4. Oktober 2016)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Probier mal mit einem Schraubenzieher in das Plastikteil rein und ein bisserl hin und her zu wackeln. Das müsste sich ja lösen lassen.
> Nachdem es eh ein Alu ist kann beim rahmen zumindest nix passieren. Du musst nur aufpassen, dass du das Plasikteil nicht zerstörst.



autsch, manchmal stelle ich mich echt an ...  genau das war die Lösung, hatte ich selbst drauf kommen müssen.
Danke dir für den hilfreichen Hinweis


----------



## storck-riesen (6. Oktober 2016)

Cubinator schrieb:


> .... der Cube Rahmen benötigt ja IS40?!
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Der Rahmen hat IS 41 oben. Da gibt es auch etwas von Acros: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=47877;menu=1000,2,112;mid[507]=1;pgc[13496][13499]=1

Und das passenden Unterteil: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=48180;menu=1000,2,112;mid[507]=1;pgc[13496][13499]=1

@Cubinator : Was hast du für eine Kettenführung montiert?


----------



## Cubinator (6. Oktober 2016)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat IS 41 oben. Da gibt es auch etwas von Acros: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=47877;menu=1000,2,112;mid[507]=1;pgc[13496][13499]=1
> 
> Und das passenden Unterteil: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=48180;menu=1000,2,112;mid[507]=1;pgc[13496][13499]=1
> 
> @Cubinator : Was hast du für eine Kettenführung montiert?


Kettenführung ist der Oval Guide von Absolute Black, geht auch für runde Kettenblätter.
Bei Bike-Discount steht beim 29" Rahmen folgendes:


----------



## storck-riesen (6. Oktober 2016)

Das ist doch ein Fehler. Schau mal auf Seite 75/76 dieses Threads.


----------



## Cubinator (6. Oktober 2016)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Fehler. Schau mal auf Seite 75/76 dieses Threads.



Ah jetzt hab ichs, danke! Da werde ich mal schauen welche hochwertigen Lager da für nächste Saison reinkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasman (7. Oktober 2016)

Hallo fährt wirklich niemand bei Reaction GTC SL 27.5 120mm Gabel


----------



## EvilEvo (8. Oktober 2016)

hasman schrieb:


> Hallo fährt wirklich niemand bei Reaction GTC SL 27.5 120mm Gabel


Nein, die Geometrie des Rahmens ist dafür einfach ungeeignet, der Hersteller selbst gibt es auch nicht frei.


----------



## hasman (12. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
welche SRAM Umwerfer brauche ich für Reaction GTC SL von 2015 (Ketten Blätter 36/22)
Danke


----------



## Xroom (12. Oktober 2016)

Z.B. diesen hier: https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X0-Umwerfer-2x10-High-Direct-Mount

Shimano XT funktioniert aber genauso und kostet die Hälfte.


----------



## hasman (12. Oktober 2016)

ok danke 
High Direct weil bei Aktuelle Modellen ist Shimano FD-M8020-D = Side Swing eingebaut


----------



## EvilEvo (12. Oktober 2016)

Side Swing funktioniert leider nur an en 2016er Rahmen.


----------



## hasman (12. Oktober 2016)

ach so danke
jetzt ist noch Frage bei dem SRAM ob Top oder Bottom Pull


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Oktober 2016)

die erklärung für top und bottom pull steht in der beschreibung dahinter.

sram kann übrigends keine umwerfer bauen. shimano funktioniert m.m.n. immer besser.


----------



## hasman (12. Oktober 2016)

ja ich brauche nicht gleich X0 Reihe Umwerfer
zum bei Spiel bei GX brauche ich wissen ob von oben oder unten
2x10 Fach
Danke


----------



## Maitre-B (12. Oktober 2016)

hasman schrieb:


> ja ich brauche nicht gleich X0 Reihe Umwerfer
> zum bei Spiel bei GX brauche ich wissen ob von oben oder unten
> Danke



Der Zug kommt von unten. 
Wenn du einen entsprechenden Umwerfer brauchst melde dich gern bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endri (13. Oktober 2016)

HAllo Zusammen,
ich da ein kleines Problem mit dem Schaltwerk.
Als ich alles zusammen gebaut habe, habe ich festgestellt dass das schalten nie so richtig gut geklappt hat.
Der Verkäufer der mir den Rahmen verkauft hat, sagte ich soll das Gelenk vom Schaltwerk entfernen. 
Ich habe ein 3x9 drauf.
Das Gelenk habe ich abgemacht, aber das passt nicht auf das schaltauge.

Woran kann das liegen. Muss ich das Fahrrad umrüsten?


----------



## Endri (13. Oktober 2016)

Endri schrieb:


> HAllo Zusammen,
> ich da ein kleines Problem mit dem Schaltwerk.
> Als ich alles zusammen gebaut habe, habe ich festgestellt dass das schalten nie so richtig gut geklappt hat.
> Der Verkäufer der mir den Rahmen verkauft hat, sagte ich soll das Gelenk vom Schaltwerk entfernen.
> ...


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2016)

der rahmen hat ein shimano direct mount schaltauge. das schaltwerk ist nicht direct mount fähig.
nur weil es ein gelenk hat, muss es nicht direct mount fähig sein. die breite des auslegers hat sich irgendwann geändert. ab da waren die schaltwerke dann erst kompatibel zu deinem rahmen.


----------



## Endri (13. Oktober 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> der rahmen hat ein shimano direct mount schaltauge. das schaltwerk ist nicht direct mount fähig.
> nur weil es ein gelenk hat, muss es nicht direct mount fähig sein. die breite des auslegers hat sich irgendwann geändert. ab da waren die schaltwerke dann erst kompatibel zu deinem rahmen.


Das ist doch mal eine tolle aussage. Jetzt weiß ich woran ich mich halten soll.
Aber woran erkenne ich das neue Schaltwerk ob es Direct mount fähig ist?  
Das steht ja nicht auf der Beschreibung drauf. Gibt es dafür eine kürzel oder so?


----------



## Endri (13. Oktober 2016)

Endri schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine tolle aussage. Jetzt weiß ich woran ich mich halten soll.
> Aber woran erkenne ich das neue Schaltwerk ob es Direct mount fähig ist?
> Das steht ja nicht auf der Beschreibung drauf. Gibt es dafür eine kürzel oder so?
> Gibt es denn Schaltwerk mit D-M als 9 Fach und kannst du mir evtl einen link schicken.


----------



## BigMounty (13. Oktober 2016)

Endri schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine tolle aussage. Jetzt weiß ich woran ich mich halten soll.
> Aber woran erkenne ich das neue Schaltwerk ob es Direct mount fähig ist?
> Das steht ja nicht auf der Beschreibung drauf. Gibt es dafür eine kürzel oder so?



Hi,
mit diesem Schaltauge sollte es klappen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schaltauge-2090-axh-82179
Da steht zwar SRAM, aber da passt ein Shimano auch.

Obwohl Dein Schaltwerk eigentlich schon nach DirectMount aussieht.
Kuckst Du hier:	 http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xt-9-fach-schaltwerk-rd-m772-sgs-28435
Da steht: Befestigung - DirectMount !!


Oder nochmal probieren - es wundert mich schon, dass das nicht passen soll.
Hier zwei Bilder wie die Montage ohne "Gelenk" aussehen sollte. Vielleich hilft Dir das ein bisschen weiter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß


----------



## Endri (13. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt bin ich total durcheinander  
Aber passt überhaupt das Schaltauge in den Rahmen rein?


----------



## Maitre-B (13. Oktober 2016)

Endri schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich total durcheinander
> Aber passt überhaupt das Schaltauge in den Rahmen rein?



Ja, das passt, habe ich gerade erst verbaut.


----------



## Endri (13. Oktober 2016)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Ja, das passt, habe ich gerade erst verbaut.


Hast du evtl ein Foto wie es aussehen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigMounty (13. Oktober 2016)

Das Schaltauge passt auf jeden Fall - ich hatte es selbst auch schon verbaut.

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schaltauge-2090-axh-82179

Gruß


----------



## Endri (13. Oktober 2016)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Das Schaltauge passt auf jeden Fall - ich hatte es selbst auch schon verbaut.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schaltauge-2090-axh-82179
> 
> Gruß


OK dann würde ich sagen, ich kaufe mir das jetzt und wenn ich glück habe, muss ich nicht alles umbauen. 
Denn sonst muss ich ja alles neu kaufen. 
Kette, Kassette, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel, Umwerfer und Kurbel. Ist doch so oder?


----------



## Endri (13. Oktober 2016)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Ja, das passt, habe ich gerade erst verbaut.


Warum hast du ein anderes Schaltauge reingemacht. Auch 9 Fach?


----------



## Maitre-B (13. Oktober 2016)

Endri schrieb:


> Warum hast du ein anderes Schaltauge reingemacht. Auch 9 Fach?


Nein, SRAM 1x11


----------



## Endri (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mir jetzt das Schaltauge bestellt. 
Bin echt gespannt ob das überhaupt mit dem 9Fach Schaltwerk passt.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2016)

an die mit sram betitelten schaltaugen passen alle herkömmlichen schaltwerke. also auch dein xt schaltwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endri (14. Oktober 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> an die mit sram betitelten schaltaugen passen alle herkömmlichen schaltwerke. also auch dein xt schaltwerk.


Könnt ihr mir evtl ein Foto von euren Schaltauge schicken. Würde mich mal interessieren wie das bei euch aussieht


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Oktober 2016)

guck dir doch einfach die beiden schaltaugen cube 2091 axh und cube 2090 axh nebeneinander an.
oder 2 bikes mit sram und shimano ausstattung.


----------



## Endri (15. Oktober 2016)

Hat super geklappt. Vielen Dank für die Tipps.


----------



## Maitre-B (20. Oktober 2016)

Hi, kann mir einer der Besitzer eines GTC in 17" sagen, welche Länge der Gabelschaft mindestens haben muss, bzw was verbaut ist?
Danke.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Oktober 2016)

man nehme die länge des steuerrohres, die einbauhöhe des steuersatzes und des vorbaus, rechne zur sicherheit 2 mm dazu, und schon hat man die min. benötigte länge des gabelschaftes.


----------



## Hafenmeister (22. Oktober 2016)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Können die reaction gtc slt fahrer was zur rahmengröße sagen?
> 
> Bin 1,78 mit 82cm schrittlänge da wird 19" ausgespuckt (genau 18,5)
> 
> Wie sind eure erfahrungen? Bei meinen anderen Biked hatte ich immer M also eher 18"


Ich habe auch Deine Größe und die selbe schrittlänge und fahre ein 17er Rahmen am 2015er Reaction race. Bei meinem Cube Stereo habe ich einen 19er Rahmen  fahren kann ich beides mir persönlich liegt der 17er Rahmen aber besser. Ich denke das es Geschmackssache  ist. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T550 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nuss (6. November 2016)

Hallo,
habe gerade erst ein Reaction GTC SL in 18" (also 27,5 Version) gekauft (auch 82cm). DEr Rahmen ist ok, die Sattelstütze weit raus. Hatte erst Bedenken, ob nicht das größere Rad besser wäre, aber 29" wollte ich nicht. Nach ein paar 100km sind die Bedenken weg. Also 18" nehmen


----------



## Endri (15. November 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen. Ich rüste gerade mein Bike auf.
Ich bin mir unsicher welche Kurbellänge ich genau brauche.
Ich bin 170m groß. Vielleicht kann mir jemand ja helfen.


----------



## hasman (15. November 2016)

wichtigere ist beinlänge
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Kurbellaenge_fahrrad.htm


----------



## Horaff (15. November 2016)

...ab welchem Baujahr haben die 29" Reaction Rahmen die Öffnung am Sitzrohr für eine Kindshock LEV Integra Stütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (16. November 2016)

Endri schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin 170m groß ...



Ja. So ein Bike muss noch erfunden werden oder Massanfertigung!

;-)


----------



## the donkey (10. Dezember 2016)

Heute wieder etwas gebastelt


----------



## hasman (10. Dezember 2016)

wie viel mm hat die Federgabel sieht etwas mehr als 100 oder


----------



## the donkey (10. Dezember 2016)

Gabel hat 100mm Federweg


----------



## hafensänger (12. Dezember 2016)

Hallo!

Überlege mein altes 2009er Reaction (R1, Sid, 18 Zoll) auszumustern und ein 2016 GTC SL in 18 Zoll zu nehmen (27.5).
Kann mir jemand etwas zu der Vorbaulänge und Sattelstützenlänge sagen? Im Netz finde ich nix. Bei meinem alten habe ich eine 400er Stütze - davon sind aber noch 15cm im Rahmen... Interessant wäre auch das echte Gewicht bei 18 Zoll...
Oder sollte ich doch auf 19 Zoll gehen? Eigentlich bin ich bisher ganz zufrieden mit dem 18 Zoll/ 26er aus 2009...
Bin 176cm... Schrittlänge 83,5cm (mit Radhose und zwicken ;-) )


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Dezember 2016)

willst du dir, wenn ggf. die sattelstützenlänge oder die vorbaulänge nicht passt, ein anderes rad suchen?


----------



## hafensänger (12. Dezember 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> willst du dir, wenn ggf. die sattelstützenlänge oder die vorbaulänge nicht passt, ein anderes rad suchen?



Nee ;-) Nur gleich was passendes mitbestellen... kann leider hier in der Region die Modelle nicht Probefahren....


----------



## axelx (12. Dezember 2016)

Hi,
Beim 20 Zoll Rahmen ist von einer 350er stütze gerade so die mindestlänge noch drin (körpergrösse 1,86m).
Sattelstütze ist mit 20mm setback und vorbau 90mm/ 7°.
Rahmen Gewicht knapp 1200g
Ich bin es aber noch nicht gefahren, ist grad erst fertig geworden.
Vielleicht hilft dir das etwas. 
Mfg Alex


----------



## hafensänger (13. Dezember 2016)

Der Shop hat jetzt auch geantwortet - Vorbau bei 18 Zoll 27.5 ist 90mm und die 27.2mm Prolight Sattelstütze soll 370mm Länge haben  Dachte Cube hat nur 350 bzw 400mm. Naja zumindest brauche ich bei meinem jetzigen 18 Zoll Rahmen (45cm) gute 25cm außerhalb des Rahmens... insofern würden beim neuen auch 370mm reichen  (Sitzrohrlänge ist identisch)... Falls doch zu kurz wird halt Ersatz bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hafensänger (4. Januar 2017)

So melde mich nochmal ;-)

Rad ist gekauft (2016er Reaction GTC SL 18Zoll)... Falls es ggf. wen interessiert: Der Vorbau bei dem Bike hat 75mm, Sattelstütze 400mm.
Gewicht ca 10,5kg ohne Pedale (mit Kofferwaage gewogen).

Achja - geiles Bike  ... Reaction eben...


----------



## Bushkiller85 (3. Februar 2017)

Guten Morgen, so nachdem ich mir jetzt nen Wolf gesucht hab frage ich doch mal.

Ich hab nen Cube Reaction GTC race 2012. Und ich würde es gerne auf Tubeless umrüsten. Und das möglichst ohne ein Vermögen dafür auszugeben.

Jetzt habe ich leider absolut nichts dazu gefunden ob der verbauten Sun Ringlé Radium LRS tubeless ready ist (wobei ich da wenig Hoffnung habe) oder ob man das mit diesem LRS überhaupt irgendwie hinbekommt.
Kann mir dazu jemand etwas sagen?

Die Alternative wäre natürlich ein neuer LRS (leicht ist der Sun Ringle ja nun auch nicht). Nur auch da steh ich auf dem Schlauch. Nen tubeless ready 26" LRS mit Schnellspannern. Nichts gefunden. Hat da vielleicht jemand nen Vorschlag.

Würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen.
Daniel


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Februar 2017)

da hat dich der wolf aber schnell gefunden.

wenn man bei google nach deinem lrs in verbindung mit tubeless sucht, hat man durchaus eine menge zu lesen.


----------



## EvilEvo (4. Februar 2017)

Zu Weihnachten gabs ein Tubeless Kit und als optisches Update blaue Speichennippel. Final möchte ich noch blaue Decals auf die Gabel bringen, bin aber unentschlossen, ob das nicht zu viel des Guten ist 
Nach 2 Wochen Dauerfrost, 3 Tagen Dauerregen und 2 Tagen Tauwetter waren die Trails, naja, man siehts ja am Rad 






Im Übrigen, dank Tubeless-Umbau nun deutlicher unter 9Kg


----------



## MarcoP1986 (24. Februar 2017)

Ich will an meinem Cube Reaction GTC SL 27,5 von 2016 eine Vario Sattelstütze KS LEV 272 mit innenliegender Zugführerung Nachrüsten. Hat jemand eine Idee wo man am besten mit dem Zug durch den Rahmen geht oder hat jemand schon eine nachgerüstet? Unten am Rahmen ist ein Loch ich weiß aber nicht ob ich da den Zug durch bekomme.
Danke für eure Hilfe.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Februar 2017)

schieb da doch einfach mal einen zug rein und guck wo er rauskommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoP1986 (24. Februar 2017)

Naja das Loch ist sozusagen genau unter dem Sattelrohr. Die Frage ist ja nur ob da eine leitung durch passt für die sattelstütze oder das Loch zu klein ist?


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Februar 2017)

wie wird dein umwerfer angelenkt?


----------



## MarcoP1986 (24. Februar 2017)

Auch über einen innenliegenden zug.


----------



## axelx (25. Februar 2017)

Das Loch da im Rahmen ist für den Schaltzug zum Umwerfer. Da könntest du theoretisch auch zum Sitzrohr hoch gehen.
Hat die variostütze nen Seilzug??


----------



## MarcoP1986 (26. Februar 2017)

Ja hat einen seilzug da müsste es ja klappen


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2017)

axelx schrieb:


> Das Loch da im Rahmen ist für den Schaltung zum Umwerfer.


... und verläuft daher hinter dem sitzrohr.

sattelstütze raus, von unten eine taschenlampe an das loch halten und gucken ob du den lichtschein sehen kannst. dann ist zumindest eine verbindung da.
wenn nicht, kannst du nur die kurbel demontieren, innenlager raus und gucken wie das ganze aussieht.


----------



## axelx (26. Februar 2017)

Wenn das Tretlager draußen ist, siehst du aber, dass dahinter ein großer Hohlraum ist. Das ist zumindest beim 2015er Rahmen so.
Der Zug für den Umwerfer kommt dann hinten unten am Sitzrohr wieder raus, das ist richtig. Da ist aber intern keine durchgängige Führung vorhanden.
Also könnte man auch evtl. unten zur Führung rein und dann intern ins Sitzrohr hoch.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2017)

nächste hürde: http://kssuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Integra-models-all-languages-2017.pdf

normalerweise wird der zug durchgängig verlegt.
- nutzt du den zuganschlag unten am rahmen, dann kannst du die einschubtiefe der stütze in den rahmen nicht ohne nachjustage des zuges ändern.
- bohrst du den zuganschlag auf und nutzt den anschlag an der stütze (standard), so hast du bei der verstellung der einschubtiefe der stütze in den rahmen eine kleinere oder größere schlaufe unterm tretlager.
- nutzt du den zuganschlag, so muss der zug, vorausgesetzt du schiebst kein stück zughülle zwischen anschlag und stütze, gerade verlaufen. (=> kollision mit dem rahmen)
- verlegst du die hülle nicht durchgängig, so musst du den zug, um die stütze zu entfernen, jedes mal am hebel lösen.


diese anmerkungen beruhen nur auf der sichtung der einbauanleitung! 
da ich nur cc und marathon fahre, werde ich so eine stütze nie in den händen halten.


----------



## MarcoP1986 (26. Februar 2017)

Das mit der Lampe werd ich auf jeden Fall mal probieren mal sehen ob was leuchtet. Gut mit dem anschlag aufbohren ist bestimmt wieder so eine sache!?


----------



## MarcoP1986 (26. Februar 2017)

Also ich seh auf jedenfall Licht wenn ich von unten durch Leuchte. Wahrscheinlich werd ich am Rahmen den anschlag nehmen und dann dazwischen bis zur sattelstütze eine Führung machen damit sie nicht anschlägt sollte ja eigentlich funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2017)

habe mir die anleitung noch mal angeguckt.
die hülle muss zwangsläufig durchgehend verlegt werden!

der zug führt vom hebel zur stütze, wo er abgelängt und befestigt wird.
an der stütze kannst du den zug aber nur außerhalb des rahmen befestigen. d.h. der richtig abgelängte zug muss zur befestigung an der stütze aus richtung des hebel durch den rahmen geschoben werden.
das funktioniert nicht, wenn zuganschläge im rahmen sind.


----------



## Maitre-B (26. Februar 2017)

Verzeiht mir die Frage, aber wäre es nicht auch eher unsinnig, einen Carbonrahmen aufzubohren oder ist das egal?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2017)

es wird ja nicht in carbon gebohrt, sondern nur die vorhandenen führungen erweitert.


----------



## MarcoP1986 (26. Februar 2017)

Also sollte es funktionieren die Führung ein paar mm aufzubohren ohne das irgendwas passiert?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2017)

alle führungen durch die der zug verläuft.


----------



## MarcoP1986 (26. Februar 2017)

Gut es wäre ja in dem Fall nur eine unten am Sattelrohr den Rest verleg ich außerhalb. Muss man irgendwas bestimmtes beim bohren beachten?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2017)

bevor du bohrst solltest du dich erst mal vergewissern, dass der zug im sattelrohr auch richtig, möglichst biegungsarm verlegt werden kann.

dazu einen schaltzug von unten nach oben durch das sattelrohr fädeln. dann eine außenhüle drauf und gucken ob du sie problemlos bis nach unten gegen die zugführung schieben kannst.


----------



## MarcoP1986 (27. Februar 2017)

Ja das ist möglich ich seh auf jedenfall von oben das Licht durch das Loch da scheint nichts im Weg zu sein.


----------



## MarcoP1986 (4. März 2017)

Sooooo Sattelstütze wurde erfolgreich verbaut und funktioniert einwandfrei
Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (4. März 2017)

schönes reaction. da bekomm ich lust meine aufkleber vom 2013er abzureißen.


----------



## MarcoP1986 (4. März 2017)

Ja das Bike ist echt klasse ist das 2016er aber in echt kommt das neongelb bedeutend besser zu geltung


----------



## Chiemgau_Biker (13. März 2017)

Hallo,
wie ist denn Eure Erfahrung mit 1xX Antrieb beim Cube Reaction Rahmen (16er Modell)
Welche maximale Zähnezahl kann ich verbauen ohne dass das Kettenblatt am Rahmen streift?
Beste Grüße


----------



## EvilEvo (13. März 2017)

Chiemgau_Biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie ist denn Eure Erfahrung mit 1xX Antrieb beim Cube Reaction Rahmen (16er Modell)
> Welche maximale Zähnezahl kann ich verbauen ohne dass das Kettenblatt am Rahmen streift?
> Beste Grüße


Ein 38er Blatt passt ganz haarscharf noch. Ist aber sicher auch von der Kurbel abhängig.


----------



## Chiemgau_Biker (13. März 2017)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ein 38er Blatt passt ganz haarscharf noch. Ist aber sicher auch von der Kurbel abhängig.



Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung!
Achso wäre eine XX1 Eagle auf einem 18" Reaction Rahmen (650b)
Dann müsste ich das Blechlein auch entfernen oder?


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2017)

Ich fahre einen 19' mit einem ovalen 34er an einer xt Kurbel. Passt problemlos. 





Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (13. März 2017)

Chiemgau_Biker schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung!
> Achso wäre eine XX1 Eagle auf einem 18" Reaction Rahmen (650b)
> Dann müsste ich das Blechlein auch entfernen oder?



Habe eine Rotor Rex XC3 und da sind gerade mal 3mm bis zum Blech. Der Q-Faktor der Rotor ist 169mm, die Eagle XX1 hat 168mm, steht also vermutlich noch einen Hauch näher am Rahmen und das Blech könnte in die Quere kommen.

Edit: Ich hab auch den 18" 650b.


----------



## Chiemgau_Biker (13. März 2017)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Habe eine Rotor Rex XC3 und da sind gerade mal 3mm bis zum Blech. Der Q-Faktor der Rotor ist 169mm, die Eagle XX1 hat 168mm, steht also vermutlich noch einen Hauch näher am Rahmen und das Blech könnte in die Quere kommen.
> 
> Edit: Ich hab auch den 18" 650b.



Okay danke dir!
Dann entweder das Blech entfernen oder ein 36er Kettenblatt...


----------



## Berrrnd (13. März 2017)

der q-faktor hat nichts mit der kettenlinie zu tun!


----------



## EvilEvo (13. März 2017)

Allein mit der Kettenlinie kommst aber auch nicht weit. Der Q-Faktor beeinflusst mind. indirekt die Position des Kettenblattes.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. März 2017)

nöö

z.b. bei boost kurbeln ist der q-faktor gleich dem q-faktor einer normalen kurbel, die kettenlinie ist aber weiter außen.
oder sram xx gibt es mit 156 mm und 168 mm. die kettenlinie ist bei beiden kurbeln gleich.


----------



## Endri (14. März 2017)

Frage an die Runde. 
Fährt irgendjemand mit Straßen-Reifen? Wenig Profil und für Grundlagenausdauer.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (14. März 2017)

Endri schrieb:


> Frage an die Runde.
> Fährt irgendjemand mit Straßen-Reifen? Wenig Profil und für Grundlagenausdauer.


Jo ich hab letztes Jahr Schwalbe Kojak´s 2.0 draufgezogen um damit zum Spaß 2 Straßenrennen mitzufahren (keine gute Idee, danach wurde doch mal nen günstiger Renner angeschaft). Und die sind auch immer noch drauf da ich das Reaction aktuell eh nicht im Gelände nutze.


----------



## Endri (14. März 2017)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> Jo ich hab letztes Jahr Schwalbe Kojak´s 2.0 draufgezogen um damit zum Spaß 2 Straßenrennen mitzufahren (keine gute Idee, danach wurde doch mal nen günstiger Renner angeschaft). Und die sind auch immer noch drauf da ich das Reaction aktuell eh nicht im Gelände nutze.


Was würdest du denn empfehlen.
Meine Überlegungen sind, mir 2 neue Laufräder zu kaufen und dort neue Reifen mit weniger Profil aufzuziehen.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, was für Reifen ich drauf machen soll.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (14. März 2017)

Endri schrieb:


> Was würdest du denn empfehlen.
> Meine Überlegungen sind, mir 2 neue Laufräder zu kaufen und dort neue Reifen mit weniger Profil aufzuziehen.
> Ich weiß allerdings nicht, was für Reifen ich drauf machen soll.


Kommt halt drauf an was du damit dann fahren willst. Für die Kojaks hab ich mich unter der Prämisse möglichst schnell und leicht und wirklich nur für die Straße entschieden. Pannenschutz wird von Schwalbe zwar mit "gut" angegeben, ich würde aber eher kaum vorhanden sagen (wobei ich noch keinen Platten hatte). Also nur für die Straße sind die schon geil.
Wenn du schnelle Reifen für alle Wege incl. Schotter und vernünftige Waldwege willst die aber auch auf der Straße noch schnell sind würde ich dir zu Conti Speed King raten. Sind halt nen guter Allrounder wenn man echtes Gelände weglässt.

Edit: Ich hab grad gesehen der Speed King is sogar noch 30g leichter als nen Kojak. Als direkte Alternative zum Kojak mit ein wenig mehr Gewicht dafür wesentlich mehr Pannenschutz ginge noch der Conti Contact Speed (den bin ich aber selber noch nie gefahren).


----------



## Berrrnd (14. März 2017)

28er lrs mit conti 4 season 32 mm.

funktioniert im trockenen auch im gelände. auf meinem crosser zumindest.
(damit fahre ich die selben strecken wie mit dem mtb. rauf und runter.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bushkiller85 (14. März 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> 28er lrs mit conti 4 season 32 mm.
> 
> funktioniert im trockenen auch im gelände. auf meinem crosser zumindest.
> (damit fahre ich die selben strecken wie mit dem mtb. rauf und runter.)


Das mit dem 28er LRS Bzw. 27,5 hatte ich auch überlegt und mich dann dagegen entschieden. Mir fallen nur die Gründe nicht mehr ein , aber ich hatte welche . Hat das schonmal wer probiert?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (14. März 2017)

.​


----------



## Bushkiller85 (14. März 2017)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Möre (nicht das Cube) mit Straßenreifen bestückt. Mein Problem ist, dass ich dann doch gern mal vom Asphalt runter fahren würde, was mit den Reifen aber eher bedenklich ist. Daher suche ich jetzt einen guten Roller, der auch ein paar 1000 km durchhält (also keinen schwach profilierten Wettkampfreifen) und auch in leichtem Gelände einigermaßen geht.
> 
> Bisheriger Zwischenstand: Maxxis Wormdrive und Treadlite.


Der Treadlite wär mir da fast schon wieder ein wenig zu Geländelastig und auch zu teuer und potentiell zu hoher Verschleiß. Ist aber halt wirklich ne Frage des Einsatzgebiets. Wobei nen Reaction halt eigentlich eh nicht für die Straße gebaut ist.


----------



## FrankPe (17. April 2017)

Endlich ist es da!


----------



## chrismo23 (21. April 2017)

Hallo,

war bislang nur Mitleser hier, habe aber jetzt doch ein Thema mit meinem Cube Reaction GTC SLT (2016), zu dem ich gerne einmal eure Meinung hören würde.....Hatte vor 2 Wochen an einem sehr moderaten Anstieg eine blockiertes Schaltwerk mit letzlich gerissener Kette. Das Schaltwerk an sich ist noch ok, mit Ausnahme der Kettenleitbleche. Nur ist bei der Sache der Sitz des Schaltauges am Rahmen so beschädigt worden, dass sich ein neues Schaltauge nicht mehr ohne Spiel montieren lässt. Der Rahmen scheint damit hinüber zu sein und das ist bei dem Rad schon ziemlich frustrierend...in Prinzip sollte das Schaltauge doch den Rahmen vor Schäden schützen ?

Ist das ein Rahmenbruch ?
Ist das unsachgemäße Nutzung ?   
Greift Garantie für den Rahmen oder bleibt mir nichts als "Crash" Replacement ?


----------



## Liteville_Odw (26. April 2017)

Ein nettes Hallo an die Cube Gemeinde....

bin gerade dabei mir ein Cube Reaction SL, 29Zoll mit Starrgabel usw. für den lässigen Gebrauch auf der Straße und Bürofahrt aufzubauen....jetzt habe ich noch eine 2 Monate alte Magura MT7 liegen, die ich bei meinem Liteville gegen eine Direttissima getauscht habe....ich habe mir mal die Bremsenaufnahme hinten angeschaut, könnte mit der breite des Bremssattels knapp werden das dieser am Rahmen anschlägt, bzw nicht schleiffrei zu montieren ist...Bremsenadapter IS auf PM, mit einer 160er  Hope-Scheibe...

Hat jemand diese Bremsen auf dem Bike?

Habe keinen passenden Beitrag hier im Forum gefunden...Danke.....Nette Grüße Tom


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2017)

Liteville_Odw schrieb:


> könnte mit der breite des Bremssattels knapp werden das dieser am Rahmen anschlägt, bzw nicht schleiffrei zu montieren ist


bild ?


----------



## cubabluete (26. April 2017)

chrismo23 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> war bislang nur Mitleser hier, habe aber jetzt doch ein Thema mit meinem Cube Reaction GTC SLT (2016), zu dem ich gerne einmal eure Meinung hören würde.....Hatte vor 2 Wochen an einem sehr moderaten Anstieg eine blockiertes Schaltwerk mit letzlich gerissener Kette. Das Schaltwerk an sich ist noch ok, mit Ausnahme der Kettenleitbleche. Nur ist bei der Sache der Sitz des Schaltauges am Rahmen so beschädigt worden, dass sich ein neues Schaltauge nicht mehr ohne Spiel montieren lässt. Der Rahmen scheint damit hinüber zu sein und das ist bei dem Rad schon ziemlich frustrierend...in Prinzip sollte das Schaltauge doch den Rahmen vor Schäden schützen ?
> 
> ...


Mir ist was ähnliches bei einer Abfahrt passiert. Weiß nicht ob Kette zwischen Speichen und größtes Ritzel rein ist, oder ein Ast ins Schaltwerk. Jedenfalls hat es mir das Schaltwerk nach hinten oben gebogen, Schaltauge ist gerissen hat aber auch den Rahmen leicht beschädigt. Meine Argumentation war, dass das Schaltauge so reißen müsste - also früher - damit der Rahmen nix ab bekommt. Man kann es auch als Eigenverschulden auslegen. Ist immer eine Streitfrage.
Das schlimme ist aber eigentlich die Reaktion von Cube. Als ich selbst an die geschrieben habe war die Reaktion gleich null. nix. Nicht mal leck mich am Arsch. Die Reklamation über meinen Händler hat ewig gedauert bis sie mal bearbeitet wurde. Das Ergebnis war, dass Cube mir dann einen Rahmen für 500 Euro angeboten hat im Crash Replacement, der aber schon 2 Jahre alt war. Für das gleiche Geld hätte ich bei bike-Discount einen aktuelle im Abverkauf bekommen. Natürlich habe ich das Angebot abgelehnt. Was wäre dabei gewesen, mir den Rahmen gratis zu geben, denn den 2 Jahre alten können die original einstampfen aber nie und nimmer verkaufen.
Mein Fazit aus der Sache ist einfach kein Cube mehr zu kaufen. Ich bin glücklicher Speci Fahrer und werde es auch bleiben, weil der Kunden Support einfach vorbildlich ist. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen - das Reaction ist ein lässiges Rad, solange man nix hat. Wenn man aber auf Kulanz oder Garantie angewiesen ist, winden die sich wie nur was.
An deiner Stelle würde ich es probieren was zu erreichen, aber ich befürchte, dass du auch ca. 500 Euro für einen Ersatzrahmen abdrücken musst. Es wäre schön, wenn du uns auf dem laufenden halten würdest.


----------



## Liteville_Odw (27. April 2017)

@k star

Ein Bild kann ich erst Ende nächster Woche machen, da ich den Adapter IS / PM erst Mitte nächster Woche bekomme...ich habe es einfach mal mit dem Meßschieber nachvollzogen und gerechnet...mir fehlt dann etwa 1mm...

Ich stelle dann ein Bild ein wenn ich es montiert habe...Nette Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrismo23 (9. Mai 2017)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Mir ist was ähnliches bei einer Abfahrt passiert. Weiß nicht ob Kette zwischen Speichen und größtes Ritzel rein ist, oder ein Ast ins Schaltwerk. Jedenfalls hat es mir das Schaltwerk nach hinten oben gebogen, Schaltauge ist gerissen hat aber auch den Rahmen leicht beschädigt. Meine Argumentation war, dass das Schaltauge so reißen müsste - also früher - damit der Rahmen nix ab bekommt. Man kann es auch als Eigenverschulden auslegen. Ist immer eine Streitfrage.
> Das schlimme ist aber eigentlich die Reaktion von Cube. Als ich selbst an die geschrieben habe war die Reaktion gleich null. nix. Nicht mal leck mich am Arsch. Die Reklamation über meinen Händler hat ewig gedauert bis sie mal bearbeitet wurde. Das Ergebnis war, dass Cube mir dann einen Rahmen für 500 Euro angeboten hat im Crash Replacement, der aber schon 2 Jahre alt war. Für das gleiche Geld hätte ich bei bike-Discount einen aktuelle im Abverkauf bekommen. Natürlich habe ich das Angebot abgelehnt. Was wäre dabei gewesen, mir den Rahmen gratis zu geben, denn den 2 Jahre alten können die original einstampfen aber nie und nimmer verkaufen.
> Mein Fazit aus der Sache ist einfach kein Cube mehr zu kaufen. Ich bin glücklicher Speci Fahrer und werde es auch bleiben, weil der Kunden Support einfach vorbildlich ist. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen - das Reaction ist ein lässiges Rad, solange man nix hat. Wenn man aber auf Kulanz oder Garantie angewiesen ist, winden die sich wie nur was.
> An deiner Stelle würde ich es probieren was zu erreichen, aber ich befürchte, dass du auch ca. 500 Euro für einen Ersatzrahmen abdrücken musst. Es wäre schön, wenn du uns auf dem laufenden halten würdest.



Naja scheint so auszugehen, wie du es sagst. Das Argument, dass die eigentliche sollbruchstelle, das schaltauge, versagt und den rahmen in mitleidenschaft gezogenhat, scheint nicht relevant zu sein. Ist als eigenschuld zu sehen. Für den neuen Rahmen muss ich 550 euro bezahlen....was ein frust. Ich kanns leider nicht weiter aufschieben, da ich in ein paar wochen mit dem rad auf den colorado bike trail will und die trainings km brauche. Hab den rahmen daher bestellt.

Der haendler ist der sache dankenswerterweise zügig nachgegangen. Cube selbst hat mich dagegen voll abperlen lassen.


----------



## kreisbremser (9. Mai 2017)

chrismo23 schrieb:


> Naja scheint so auszugehen, wie du es sagst. Das Argument, dass die eigentliche sollbruchstelle, das schaltauge, versagt und den rahmen in mitleidenschaft gezogenhat, scheint nicht relevant zu sein. Ist als eigenschuld zu sehen. Für den neuen Rahmen muss ich 550 euro bezahlen....was ein frust. Ich kanns leider nicht weiter aufschieben, da ich in ein paar wochen mit dem rad auf den colorado bike trail will und die trainings km brauche. Hab den rahmen daher bestellt.
> 
> Der haendler ist der sache dankenswerterweise zügig nachgegangen. Cube selbst hat mich dagegen voll abperlen lassen.


warum dann einen cube rahmen? gibt doch noch andere schöne rahmen, an die deine teile passen.


----------



## cubabluete (9. Mai 2017)

Weil die noch teurer sind als ein crash replacement bei cube. Zumindest die carbon.


----------



## kreisbremser (9. Mai 2017)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Weil die noch teurer sind als ein crash replacement bei cube. Zumindest die carbon.


warum dann die aufregung, wenn cube replacement vergünstigt anbietet? ich halte das dann für mehr als fair. cube kann doch nicht für unfallfreiheit garantieren. kein replacement wäre eine enttäuschung aus meiner sicht.


----------



## Bushkiller85 (9. Mai 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> warum dann die aufregung, wenn cube replacement vergünstigt anbietet? ich halte das dann für mehr als fair. cube kann doch nicht für unfallfreiheit garantieren. kein replacement wäre eine enttäuschung aus meiner sicht.


Weil die "vergünstigung" für replacement ne Frechheit ist wenn ich das hiermit vergleiche:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...rahmen-carbon-n-flashyellow-624265/wg_id-8670
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...9-rahmen-black-n-red-n-blue-628921/wg_id-8670


----------



## kreisbremser (9. Mai 2017)

dann musst die rahmen von der resterampe nehmen, falls es deine größe gibt, oder eben das replacement. cube hat ja offensichtlich nichts falsch gemacht. will jetzt nicht für diese firma sprechen, aber unfair ist das aus meiner sicht nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bushkiller85 (9. Mai 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> dann musst die rahmen von der resterampe nehmen, falls es deine größe gibt, oder eben das replacement. cube hat ja offensichtlich nichts falsch gemacht. will jetzt nicht für diese firma sprechen, aber unfair ist das aus meiner sicht nicht.


Naja ich finde 550 für nen 700 UVP Rahmen aus dem Vorjahr jetzt auch nicht so geil. Fair oder nicht mal dahingestellt. Und das bei nem Defekt der meiner Meinung nach so nicht passieren darf. Wozu gibts denn nen Schaltauge?


----------



## kreisbremser (9. Mai 2017)

ich verstehe deinen standpunkt und habe deine texte auch verfolgt. allerdings kann niemand dafür garantieren, dass dein schaltauge so getroffen wird, dass der rahmen verschont bleibt. ist halt nur ne "krücke". bestenfalls nimmt es die kräfte auf, die seitlich wirken und bricht mit dem schaltwerk ab. knallt das schaltwerk selbst evtl noch gegen den rahmen dann bleibt nicht viel gutes übrig. ich fahre ebenfalls carbon und kann deinen frust sehr gut verstehen. allerdings war mir im vorfeld klar, dass bei sturz oder aufprall carbon wohl empfindlicher sein wird als stahl oder alu. dennoch war ich bereit den höheren preis und replacement in kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## chrismo23 (9. Mai 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> warum dann die aufregung, wenn cube replacement vergünstigt anbietet? ich halte das dann für mehr als fair. cube kann doch nicht für unfallfreiheit garantieren. kein replacement wäre eine enttäuschung aus meiner sicht.



Unfall ist halt so eine Sache. Es war definitiv kein Sturz und keine Kollision. Das Rad hat ansonsten keine Macke. Cube hat das scheinbar auch überprüft, da sie fotos des rades angefordert haben. 

Ein blockiertes schaltwerk eben. Ist das unsachgemässe Nutzung oder formal ein Unfall? Weiss nicht. 
Ist es wirklich normal dass der Sitz des Schaltauges vor dem Schaltauge bricht? Ich habe so meine Zweifel.

Nervig finde ich, dass man grosszügig zusätzliche Garantien für die Rahmen bewirbt, aber solche Fälle dann ohne grosses Federlesen ablehnt. Was sind denn die Fälle bei denen man tatsächlich sagt, das fällt unter Garantie?


----------



## kreisbremser (9. Mai 2017)

das klingt definitiv nach gerechtfertigter kritik. ich persönlich würde in so einem fall, sollte ich kurzfristig ersatz brauchen in einem anderen preissegment und/oder bei einem anderen hersteller nach austausch suchen. viele möglichkeiten mit cube zu verhandeln bleiben da offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## cubabluete (10. Mai 2017)

Ich bin bei bushkiller und chrismo. Es ist nicht eindeutig, aber eine gute firma	reagiert kulant auf so was, da es sicher nicht extrem oft vorkommt und die das leicht verkraften. So kann man auch kunden los werden, wie in meinem fall.


----------



## kreisbremser (10. Mai 2017)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ich bin bei bushkiller und chrismo...


ist das ein hersteller? hab diese namen noch nie im zusammenhang mit rädern gehört.


----------



## cubabluete (10. Mai 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ist das ein hersteller? hab diese namen noch nie im zusammenhang mit rädern gehört.


Die user bushkiller85 und chrismo23 oben, deren meinung ich teile.


----------



## Maitre-B (21. Mai 2017)

Habt ihr bei euren GTC auch das Problem, dass ihr die Sattelstützklemme zuknallen müsst, damit die (Original Cube!) Sattelstütze nicht abrutscht? Ich nutze schon Montagepaste aber ohne reichlich Druck hält da leider nichts, weder bei Carbon noch Alu. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Mai 2017)

Meine Thomson ist mir mit der hope klemme sich schon mehrfach verrutscht. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cubabluete (21. Mai 2017)

Und teilweise ist das sattelrohr so eng dass die stütze nicht rein passt. Wir hatten schon den fall. Cube hat den rahmen "sofort" nach einem monat wartezeit ausgetauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axelx (23. Mai 2017)

Ritchey WCS Alu hält bei mir top mit etwas Montagepaste bei 5Nm.


----------



## Hafenmeister (23. Mai 2017)

Beim reaction race 2017 verrutscht nichts  mit der originalen klemme. An meinen anderen MTB musste ich immer  viel fester die klemmen  anziehen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T550 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bushkiller85 (24. Mai 2017)

Also ich muss bei meinem 2012er GTC auch ganz schon anknallen. Trotz Montagepaste.


----------



## Maitre-B (24. Mai 2017)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen, ich habe zwei davon zur Verfügung und das bei beiden festgestellt. Da mein Carbon-Erfahrungsschatz allerdings relativ überschaubar ist hätte es ja auch an was anderem liegen können.


----------



## Quingi (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo 
Ich habe mir ein cube aim race 2017 (29/21 Zoll)  gekauft. Und möchte mir gerne ein Rock shox reba rl solo air einbauen, diese gabel hat aber ein taperd gabelschaft. Bekomme ich diese eingebaut (evtl mit anderen steuerlagersatz). Oder kann ich in diesem Rahmen nur die 1 ⅛ Zoll gabeln einbauen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ist ganz schön viel neues für einen Anfänger. Mfg Micha


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2017)

bist du schon mit dem rad gefahren?

für wie viel bekommst du die reba?


----------



## Quingi (28. Mai 2017)

Schon gute 100km gefahren, und bin eigentlich außer Mit der gabel (spricht erst sehr spät an) zufrieden (naja evtl noch die bremsscheiben). Die reba 120mm federweg (in schwarz - orange) würde ich für 220€ bekommen.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Mai 2017)

momentan ist eine gabel mit 1 1/8" verbaut. der steuersatz ist semi integriert.
es gibt steuersatzunterteile mit externer schale um eine tapered gabel zu verbauen.

das unterteil baut auf und die gabel ist auch 20 mm länger.
somit kommst du mit der front ca. 25 mm höher. außerdem werden sitz- und lenkwinkel flacher.
ob sich das dann noch gut fährt?


----------



## Quingi (28. Mai 2017)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Sehr hilfreich danke,
Gerade gefunden #ebaykleinanzeigen https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/rock-shox-xc-32-mit-lock-out-29er/638763885-217-1001

Wäre zb. So eine geeignet (möchte guten federrung für eigentlich unter 200€).Bei dieser würde  ich mal ein Service machen (vorausgesetzt ich bekomme noch alle dichtungen). Oder was empfiehlt ihr,  kann ja eine gebrauchte sein. Die ich mir wieder fit machen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quingi (28. Mai 2017)

Oder würde eine reba mit 100mm feder weg besser passen (hat aber Auch taperd gabelschaft). Ich finde keine reba mit 1⅛.


----------



## Quingi (30. Mai 2017)

Ich habe eine Rock shox reba rl 29 mit 1⅛ Zoll gabelschaft gefunden. Kann mir jemand sagen was die sr suntour xcm rl 29 (orginal am cube aim race 2017 verbaut). Hab schon auf der Hersteller Homepage gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Ein ebay schop (der diese verkauft), schreibt einmal 510 und einmal 515 mm. Ich würde ja auch messen weiß nur nicht so recht von wo nach wo. Mitte achse zu Unterkante gabel Krone (ich hoffe die heißt so, daß Teil wo die tauchrohre gehalten werden). Oder wie???

Sorry wenn es das falsche unterforum ist, ich habe kein passendes gefunden.


----------



## Quingi (30. Mai 2017)

Kann mir niemand helfen? Wäre schön weil die Aktion dann bei ebay ausläuft.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2017)

deine annahme ist fast richtig, aber überleg noch mal.

hilfestellung:
du willst z.b. zwei gabel mit verschieden dicken kronen vergleichen.


----------



## Quingi (30. Mai 2017)

Danke k_star.... Also Messe ich bis Oberkante Krone bis Mitte achse? Ist das richtig?


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Mai 2017)

ja, macht ja sonst auch wenig sinn.
im prinzip wird der abstand zwischen radnabe und steuerrohr unterseite ermittelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeniburg (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo

Ich möchte mir gerne ein Cube Reaktion hda sl 29 kaufen muss unbedingt einen Gepäckträger dran bekommen. 

Geht das am 2017 er Modell und wie. Schrauben dafür sind ja keine vorhanden.

Gerne nehme ich auch Bilder von Leuten die schon einen dran haben.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Juni 2017)

google: gepäckträger fahrrad ohne befestigung


----------



## schoeniburg (5. Juni 2017)

Das habe ich schon. Ich wollte außer dem Träger von thule die eigenen Lösungen der anderen wissen.

Ich möchte meinen Hund mitnehmen und der soll schon halten.

Sonst muss sich das Cube ldt sl kaufen. Da sind Ausnahmen für Gepäckträger dran.


----------



## cubabluete (8. Juni 2017)

Oder einen Anhänger.


----------



## Hoser (18. Juni 2017)

Servus!
Ich fahre seit einem Jahr ein 2016er GTC SL 29 und will für den nächsten Alpencross mehr Bremspower. 
Nach 20km Passabfahrt und 90kg + Gepäck musste ich schon das ein oder andere Mal ein Stoßgebet gen Himmel richten.
Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit 203 vorn/180 hinten? Die Fox32 ist soll ja dafür freigegeben sein, nur Cube vergibt für den GTC Hardtail-Rahmen keine Freigabe.


----------



## cubabluete (18. Juni 2017)

Sollte kein problem sein.


----------



## KettenKlaus (21. Juni 2017)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Sollte kein problem sein.



...und warum gibt das der Hersteller dann nicht frei ?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2017)

vielleicht um den gedachten einsatzzweck etwas einzugrenzen.

soll ja auch leute geben die an so einem rad downhillreifen montieren.


----------



## 0018 (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Cube Reaction GTC 2017 Model angeschafft und beschäfige mich gerade mit dem Thema Croozer Kinderanhänger.

Ist es aufgrund des Carbon-Rahmens möglich die Steckachse gegen die von Croozer https://www.croozer.com/de-DE/cc-steckachse-1-0 auszutauschen oder sollte ich lieber den Anhänger stehen lassen?

Mfg


----------



## 0018 (30. Juni 2017)

Hat jemand hierzu bereits Erfahrungen gesammelt? Wie verhält sich der Carbon-Rahmen langfristig wenn hin und wieder ein Croozer auf normal Radwegen gezogen wird?

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juni 2017)

Ich hab bei Cube angefragt und die haben es kategorisch aus geschlossen.


----------



## cubabluete (30. Juni 2017)

Natürlich schließen sie es aus, aber ist kein Problem - hab das selbst ohne Probleme so gemacht.


----------



## KettenKlaus (4. Juli 2017)

...aber dann, wenn der Rahmen gebrochen ist, den Anhänger vor dem einsenden des Rahmens an Cube, entfernen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Juli 2017)

Mein etwas "anderes" Cube


----------



## cubabluete (4. Juli 2017)

KettenKlaus schrieb:


> ...aber dann, wenn der Rahmen gebrochen ist, den Anhänger vor dem einsenden des Rahmens an Cube, entfernen...



Brechen tut er aus vielen anderen Gründen - da ist das Hänger ziehen ganz hinten auf der Liste.


----------



## BlackForestler (7. Juli 2017)

Hat das Reaction GTC SL 2015 eine Führung für die hintere Bremsleitung?


----------



## Maitre-B (7. Juli 2017)

BlackForestler schrieb:


> Hat das Reaction GTC SL 2015 eine Führung für die hintere Bremsleitung?


was genau meinst du? es hat diese Halter am Unterrohr und der linken Kettenstrebe, an denen du die Leitung mit Kabelbinder oder C-Clips festmachen kannst.


----------



## BlackForestler (7. Juli 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> was genau meinst du? es hat diese Halter am Unterrohr und der linken Kettenstrebe, an denen du die Leitung mit Kabelbinder oder C-Clips festmachen kannst.


Ich möchte mein Bremssystem von Shimano auf Magura wechseln. Möchte deshalb wissen, wie ich die hintere Bremsleitung durch den Rahmen bekomme.


----------



## Maitre-B (7. Juli 2017)

BlackForestler schrieb:


> Ich möchte mein Bremssystem von Shimano auf Magura wechseln. Möchte deshalb wissen, wie ich die hintere Bremsleitung durch den Rahmen bekomme.


die Bremsleitung läuft außen, innen sind nur die Schaltzüge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. Juli 2017)

BlackForestler schrieb:


> *Ich möchte mein *Bremssystem von Shimano auf Magura wechseln.


du hast den rahmen da ...


----------



## Maitre-B (7. Juli 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> du hast den rahmen da ...



...und sogar im Avatar, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.

Aber wie auch immer, das was da am Unterrohr lang läuft ist die Bremse. Alles was du brauchst ist ein Seitenschneider und 6 Kabelbinder.







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wienerle77 (26. Juli 2017)

Hallo!

Ich liebäugel zur Zeit stark mit dem Cube Reaction GTC Race 29. Tolles Rad mit toller Optik.

Dazu hab ich ein paar Fragen an Euch.

Nach einer kurzen Probefahrt fand ich es super toll. Aber taugt das Race-Teil auch als Langtourer und Alltagsrad?
Bin mit meinem Bulls Copperhead auch mal ein paar Tage unterwegs, sollte also eine halbsweg entspannte Sitzposition haben.

Dann zum Gesamtgewicht. Es ist ja ein Carbon-Rad. Cube sagt man sollte eine Komplettgewicht von 125kg net überschreiten, der Händler faselte sogar was von 160kg. Nun sagt auch Bulls ich sollte meine Rad (Alu) nur mit 115 Gesamt belasten.
Naja, ich alleine habe ja schon 105-110 kg, je nach Jahreszeit. (1,93m Größe)
Dazu ein Rucksack bei Touren mit 5kg, eine Lenkerrolle mit 4kg und eine Tasche an der Sattelstütze mit 4kg. Ist schon Gewicht.
Sollte ich mir da Carbon gleich aus dem Kopf schlagen????

Wie ist es bei dem Race mit dem Antrieb? Fahre ja zur Zeit einen 3fach-Antrieb. Habe Bedenken das beim 2fach-Antrieb mit dann der kleinste Gang zum Klettern und der größte Gang dann zum Speed-Machen im Flachen fehlt. Erfahrungen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Endri (14. August 2017)

Hallo Zusammen. Besteht irgendwie die Möglichkeit auch dünne Reifen auf mein Cube drauf zu machen? Ich würde mir auch andere Felgen holen. 
Möchte sehr gerne lange und  flache Strecken fahren.
Aber mir jetzt extra ein Rennrad zu holen.
Vlt habt ihr ja irgendwelche Tipps für mich.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. August 2017)

womit soll es deiner meinung nach probleme geben?


----------



## Endri (14. August 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> womit soll es deiner meinung nach probleme geben?


Oh ihr mir evtl. sagen könnt, was ich da für Möglichkeiten habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. August 2017)

geh in den laden, kauf dir neue reifen in der richtigen größe und montier sie auf deinem lrs. fertig.


----------



## Endri (14. August 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> geh in den laden, kauf dir neue reifen in der richtigen größe und montier sie auf deinem lrs. fertig.


das weiß ich schon selber 
Aber was für welche.  Meine Frage war, ob jemand einen Tipp hat, welche?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. August 2017)

Endri schrieb:


> Möchte sehr gerne lange und flache Strecken fahren.


für den strand würde ich einen breiten big apple o.ä. nehmen.


----------



## Maitre-B (14. August 2017)

Endri schrieb:


> das weiß ich schon selber
> Aber was für welche.  Meine Frage war, ob jemand einen Tipp hat, welche?



Lang und flach und eher asphaltiert oder nur Waldautobahnen?

Dann nimm etwas mit wenig Profil und damit wenig Rollwiderstand wie z.B. Conti SpeedKing oder RaceKing oder Schwalbe Furious Fred. Dafür ist die Pannensicherheit aber eher mau.


Von unterwegs geschrieben


----------



## Endri (14. August 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Lang und flach und eher asphaltiert oder nur Waldautobahnen?
> 
> Dann nimm etwas mit wenig Profil und damit wenig Rollwiderstand wie z.B. Conti SpeedKing oder RaceKing oder Schwalbe Furious Fred. Dafür ist die Pannensicherheit aber eher mau.
> 
> ...


Eher lang und flach. Nur Asphalt Wege. Am liebsten auch dünnere Reifen. Aber wie dünn dürfen die max sein wegen der Felge.


----------



## Maitre-B (14. August 2017)

Endri schrieb:


> Eher lang und flach. Nur Asphalt Wege. Am liebsten auch dünnere Reifen. Aber wie dünn dürfen die max sein wegen der Felge.



29er? Dann frag mal bei den Cyclocrossern bzw. Gravelbikern nach, Felgengrösse ist die gleiche oder probier den Klassiker Schwalbe Marathon. 


Von unterwegs geschrieben


----------



## Berrrnd (14. August 2017)

Endri schrieb:


> wegen der Felge


?


----------



## Micha-Sc (18. August 2017)

Denke er meinte die Reifenbreite im Verhältnis zur Felgenbreite.

Kannst ja einmal auf die Seite von DT Swiss schauen, als Orientierung.
https://www.dtswiss.com/Technologie/Felgenbreite-MTB

Selber habe ich bisher keine großen Experimente gemacht, da können vielleicht andere mehr zu schreiben.


----------



## DaKing (20. August 2017)

Der Reifenaufbau hat viel mehr einfluss auf den Rollwiderstand als die Breite. Probier doch mal sowas wie den Schwalbe G One Speed in 29×2,35. Das sieht dann auch nicht so unpassend aus am MTB


----------



## Endri (20. August 2017)

DaKing schrieb:


> Der Reifenaufbau hat viel mehr einfluss auf den Rollwiderstand als die Breite. Probier doch mal sowas wie den Schwalbe G One Speed in 29×2,35. Das sieht dann auch nicht so unpassend aus am MTB


Ja das ist doch mal ein super Tipp
Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endri (22. August 2017)

Was für eine Ausstattung ist denn heutzutage am gängigsten?
Ich habe eine 3x9 Ausstattung drauf. Würde gerne alles umrüsten. Entweder 2x10 oder am liebsten 2x11.
Macht man das denn überhaupt? Ich denke für 1x11 sollte man schon durchtrainiert sein.


----------



## cubabluete (22. August 2017)

Endri schrieb:


> Was für eine Ausstattung ist denn heutzutage am gängigsten?
> Ich habe eine 3x9 Ausstattung drauf. Würde gerne alles umrüsten. Entweder 2x10 oder am liebsten 2x11.
> Macht man das denn überhaupt? Ich denke für 1x11 sollte man schon durchtrainiert sein.


1x12


----------



## Maitre-B (22. August 2017)

Endri schrieb:


> Was für eine Ausstattung ist denn heutzutage am gängigsten?
> Ich habe eine 3x9 Ausstattung drauf. Würde gerne alles umrüsten. Entweder 2x10 oder am liebsten 2x11.
> Macht man das denn überhaupt? Ich denke für 1x11 sollte man schon durchtrainiert sein.



Bei 1x11 fehlt dir normalerweise ein "Renngang" oder ein "Klettergang", je nach Kettenblattgröße. 
Wenn du allerdings eher gemäßigt unterwegs bist kann das durchaus funktionieren, bei mir zumindest mit 32/11-46.

Ansonsten ist das auch ne Preisfrage, 10x bekommst du verdammt günstig und auch reichlich gebraucht, 11x ist mittel und halbwegs im Bikemarkt verfügbar und 12x noch am teuersten, wobei die neue GX Eagle ab 300,- ohne Kurbel zu haben ist, was gegenüber den Topgruppen eine deutliche Ersparnis darstellt. 


Von unterwegs geschrieben


----------



## Endri (22. August 2017)

Und was ist mit 2x11?


----------



## cubabluete (23. August 2017)

Ich würd die GX Eagle nehmen. Bandbreite ähnlich einer 2x11 aber 400g leichter und nur ca. 150 Euro teurer. Lohnt sich.
150 Euro Aufschlag bei 400g Gewichtseinsparung bekommst sonst nirgends


----------



## DaKing (23. August 2017)

Ich bin großer Freund von 2x11 mit der 11-40 Kassette, ich mag die eng abgestuften Gänge. Der 11-fach Umwerfer ist sensationell, der Beste und vermutlich letzte MTB Umwerfer ;-) Ist etwas schwerer als die Eagle Systeme, aber in SLX und XT auch deutlich billiger und taugt mir mehr...

Bei Eagle wird ein XD Freilaufkörper, oder falls nicht umrüstbar ein neues Hinterrad fällig, neues Innenlager und ggf. ein neues Schaltauge.

SLX 2x11 gibts für unter 300 EUR, XT 2x11 knapp unter 400 EUR und SRAM Eagle GX knapp über 400 EUR (zzgl. Umrüstzeug).

Funktionieren tun die alle tip top.


----------



## Endri (23. August 2017)

DaKing schrieb:


> Ich bin großer Freund von 2x11 mit der 11-40 Kassette, ich mag die eng abgestuften Gänge. Der 11-fach Umwerfer ist sensationell, der Beste und vermutlich letzte MTB Umwerfer ;-) Ist etwas schwerer als die Eagle Systeme, aber in SLX und XT auch deutlich billiger und taugt mir mehr...
> 
> Bei Eagle wird ein XD Freilaufkörper, oder falls nicht umrüstbar ein neues Hinterrad fällig, neues Innenlager und ggf. ein neues Schaltauge.
> 
> ...


Also die Kurbel reicht mir vollkommen in Slx. Alles andere dann in der XT Variante.
Welche Kurbellänge wäre empfehlenswert bei 1.70m Größe?


----------



## DaKing (23. August 2017)

Kann man pauschal nicht sagen, hängt von der Beinlänge und persönlichen anatomischen Parametern und Vorlieben ab. Viele Hersteller schrauben heutzutage 175mm Kurbeln ans Rad. Da spricht wenig dagegen das mal zu probieren. Ansonsten gibt's auch Formeln (Innenbeinlänge cm x 2.14 = Kurbellänge in mm) dafür, ob die wirklich fürs MTB taugen lass ich mal offen...

Danach bräuchte ich z.B. 200mm Kurbeln, gibts erstens nicht und grad im technischen Gelände würde man nur noch aufschlagen.

Wenn du bisher keine Knieprobleme hast mach es so lang wie jetzt auch, steht bei Shimano innen am Kurbelarm.


----------



## Endri (23. August 2017)

DaKing schrieb:


> Kann man pauschal nicht sagen, hängt von der Beinlänge und persönlichen anatomischen Parametern und Vorlieben ab. Viele Hersteller schrauben heutzutage 175mm Kurbeln ans Rad. Da spricht wenig dagegen das mal zu probieren. Ansonsten gibt's auch Formeln (Innenbeinlänge cm x 2.14 = Kurbellänge in mm) dafür, ob die wirklich fürs MTB taugen lass ich mal offen...
> 
> Wenn du bisher keine Knieprobleme hast mach es so lang wie jetzt auch, steht bei Shimano innen am Kurbelarm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endri (23. August 2017)

Interessant. Vielen Dank.
Dann werde ich mal langsam mit dem umrüsten beginnen.
Evtl. bräuchte ich noch etwas leichtere Laufräder.
Aktuell habe ich die DT Swiss m 1900 Spline drauf.
Vlt habt ihr irgendwelche Empfehlungen für mich.


----------



## DaKing (23. August 2017)

Ja - bau jetzt mal, fahr dann mal. Bei dem was du vorhast lt. Aussage hier tun es diese DT Räder dreimal. Ggf. mal Tubeless ausprobieren irgendwann, das geht für schlankes Geld...


----------



## Endri (23. August 2017)

DaKing schrieb:


> Ja - bau jetzt mal, fahr dann mal. Bei dem was du vorhast lt. Aussage hier tun es diese DT Räder dreimal. Ggf. mal Tubeless ausprobieren irgendwann, das geht für schlankes Geld...


Die Räder sind aber doch für all Mounten ausgelegt.
Hast du ne Idee was da evtl. besser bzw eher für Marathon strecken.


----------



## DaKing (23. August 2017)

Endri schrieb:


> Die Räder sind aber doch für all Mounten ausgelegt.
> Hast du ne Idee was da evtl. besser bzw eher für Marathon strecken.



XMC 1200


----------



## Endri (23. August 2017)

DaKing schrieb:


> XMC 1200


ist klar. Bei dem Preis


----------



## Maitre-B (23. August 2017)

Endri schrieb:


> Die Räder sind aber doch für all Mounten ausgelegt.
> Hast du ne Idee was da evtl. besser bzw eher für Marathon strecken.



Generell ist die Frage auch, wieviel du ausgeben willst. Aber statt für xxx Euro neue Laufräder wären ca 30 für Tubeless sicherlich sinnvoller. Je nach Schläuchen holst du da einiges an Gewicht raus, von Pannensicherheit, Grip und Komfort durch niedrigeren Druck ganz zu schweigen. 


Von unterwegs geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enquire (24. August 2017)

Hey Leute. Ich habe ein Cube Reaction Race von ca. 2008/2009 (bin nicht ganz sicher).
Könnte ich das Bike hier posten und eine ungefähre Einschätzung kriegen, was man dafür noch bekommen kann?
Bin am überlegen, ob es sich lohnt, oder ob ich es nicht als zweitrad behalte.

Danke !


----------



## Berrrnd (24. August 2017)

mach doch einfach.


----------



## enquire (24. August 2017)

Jo. Also wie gesagt. 



 

 

 
Cube Reaction Race ca 2008/2009. Größe L (20" ? bin mir garnicht sicher was damals "L" war)

-Reba Race Air U Turn 85-115mm
-XT-Ausstattung, bis auf Kurbel + Schalthebel (LX)
-LRS Rigida Taurus 2000, Nabe XT
-Bremsen wurden gegen Formula RX getauscht, Beläge sind neu.
-neuwertige Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 vorn und hinten
-Syntace Lenker, FSA Steuersatz, Fi'zik Aliante (oder ähnlicher Name)

Das Bike wurde recht selten gefahren, erstmal etwas mehr, dann zwischendrin jahrelang fast gar nicht mehr.

Villeicht hat ja einer eine Einschätzung für mich parat.
Danke!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. August 2017)

Das ist doch 26'? Das kannst du vergessen. Das wahrscheinlich kauft keiner mehr...


----------



## kreisbremser (24. August 2017)

enquire schrieb:


> Jo. Also wie gesagt.
> Anhang anzeigen 636756 Anhang anzeigen 636757 Anhang anzeigen 636758
> Cube Reaction Race ca 2008/2009. Größe L (20" ? bin mir garnicht sicher was damals "L" war)
> 
> ...


die frage ob es sich für dich lohnt impliziert einen wert der dir vorschwebt. du solltest an der stelle ansetzen und einen preis der dir nicht wehtut festlegen. neuwert lag womöglich im bereich von 800-1000€... ich tippe mal, das jemand durchaus 250-400€ bezahlt, wenn das rad hält, was die bilder versprechen.
schaltzüge, bremsen usw. werden beim rumstehen nicht besser sein, als wenn sie regelmäßig moderat bewegt wurden.
der laufradsatz ist kaum erwähnenswert, aber dem gesamtkonzept des rades entsprechend.
der bremszug hinten muss gekürzt werden, weils kacke aussieht und weil es gefährlich werden könnte, wenn man hängenbliebe.
wenn die gabel niemals gewartet wurde, dann würde mich das auch etwas abschrecken.


----------



## Endri (24. August 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> die frage ob es sich für dich lohnt impliziert einen wert der dir vorschwebt. du solltest an der stelle ansetzen und einen preis der dir nicht wehtut festlegen. neuwert lag womöglich im bereich von 800-1000€... ich tippe mal, das jemand durchaus 250-400€ bezahlt, wenn das rad hält, was die bilder versprechen.
> schaltzüge, bremsen usw. werden beim rumstehen nicht besser sein, als wenn sie regelmäßig moderat bewegt wurden.
> der laufradsatz ist kaum erwähnenswert, aber dem gesamtkonzept des rades entsprechend.
> der bremszug hinten muss gekürzt werden, weils kacke aussieht und weil es gefährlich werden könnte, wenn man hängenbliebe.
> wenn die gabel niemals gewartet wurde, dann würde mich das auch etwas abschrecken.


Das ist doch mal eine ehrliche Antwort


----------



## kreisbremser (25. August 2017)

Endri schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine ehrliche Antwort


ich denke das hat weniger mit ehrlichkeit und mehr mit persönlicher einschätzung oder erfahrung zu tun. es gibt sicher leute, die halten das für unsinn, was ich schreibe, oder würden andere geldbeträge nennen.


----------



## Endri (25. August 2017)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ich denke das hat wenig mit ehrlichkeit und mehr mit persönlicher einschätzung und erfahrung zu tun. es gibt sicher leute, die halten das für unsinn, was ich schreibe, oder würden andere geldbeträge nennen.


Ich persönlich finde es ehrlich und ja.... auch eine gute Einschätzung.
Aber er kann es doch trotzdem ausprobieren. Oder du benutzt es im Winter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. August 2017)

Ich glaube auch das du mehr davon hast es weiter zu fahren, als für einen Spiel und ein ei zu verramschen.


----------



## enquire (25. August 2017)

Danke für die Antworten.
Neupreis lag damals bei 1.600 - das waren noch andere Zeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endri (28. August 2017)

Da bin ich wieder.
Habe eine Frage zu den bremsen.
Ich habe die SLX m675-b
Sind die i-spec tauglich oder nicht?


----------



## cubabluete (29. August 2017)

Endri schrieb:


> Da bin ich wieder.
> Habe eine Frage zu den bremsen.
> Ich habe die SLX m675-b
> Sind die i-spec tauglich oder nicht?


i-spec B schon.


----------



## Endri (29. August 2017)

[/URL][/IMG] Was ist das für ein Typ?
Der Umwerfer? (3x9)
Etwa Down Swing?


----------



## the donkey (29. August 2017)

Mich würde interessieren ob hier schon jemand eine Starrgabel an sein 27,5er Reaction montiert hat und dazu Erfahrungen hat. 
Auch welche Gabel verbaut wurde 
Überlegung ist was für die Straße zu bauen mit dem vorhandenen Material 

Danke


----------



## DaKing (29. August 2017)

Endri schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG] Was ist das für ein Typ?
> Der Umwerfer? (3x9)
> Etwa Down Swing?


Sieht aus wie Direct Mount Dual Pull, von unten angelenkt. Was haste denn vor?


----------



## Endri (1. September 2017)

DaKing schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Direct Mount Dual Pull, von unten angelenkt. Was haste denn vor?


Hi Daking. Sorry für die verspätete Nachricht. 
Ich wollte doch von 3x9 auf 2x11 umrüsten. Da brauche ich dementsprechend einen neuen Umwerfer.


----------



## Maitre-B (1. September 2017)

Endri schrieb:


> Hi Daking. Sorry für die verspätete Nachricht.
> Ich wollte doch von 3x9 auf 2x11 umrüsten. Da brauche ich dementsprechend einen neuen Umwerfer.



Siehe nächster Post.


----------



## Endri (1. September 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> (High) Direct Mount z.b. der:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Umwerfer-FD-M8020-FD-M8025-2-11-fach-p43942/
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin sicher, das ist der falsche

Der hier ist der alte. 
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/shimano-slx-umwerfer-fd-m661-d-3x9-direct-mount


----------



## Maitre-B (1. September 2017)

Endri schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, das ist der falsche



Das Bild ja, da gebe ich dir recht, das wird bei Bike-Discount deutlicher.

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...025-direct-mount-down-swing-450024/wg_id-9085






Von unterwegs geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endri (1. September 2017)

Da habe ich jetzt einen Ansatz was ich noch brauche. Danke


----------



## Endri (1. September 2017)

Würde der Hebel auf meine SLX M675-b drauf passen?
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...us-sl-m8000-i-spec-b-rechts-450106/wg_id-6568


----------



## Maitre-B (2. September 2017)

Endri schrieb:


> Würde der Hebel auf meine SLX M675-b drauf passen?
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...us-sl-m8000-i-spec-b-rechts-450106/wg_id-6568



Du brauchst I-Spec B, also ja, das ist der richtige.


Von unterwegs geschrieben


----------



## Endri (2. September 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Du brauchst I-Spec B, also ja, das ist der richtige.
> Ist doch cool. Keine 2. Schelle mehr.
> Oder eher die normale Variante. Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Maitre-B (2. September 2017)

Ich mag und nutze I-Spec und finde es auch viel angenehmer als 2 Schellen. Mir passt auch die Ergonomie.


Von unterwegs geschrieben


----------



## Endri (2. September 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Ich mag und nutze I-Spec und finde es auch viel angenehmer als 2 Schellen. Mir passt auch die Ergonomie.
> 
> 
> Von unterwegs geschrieben


Irgendwie denke ich, dies hält nicht. Oder ist das doch stabil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maitre-B (2. September 2017)

Endri schrieb:


> Irgendwie denke ich, dies hält nicht. Oder ist das doch stabil?



Ab und an die Schraube checken und ggf. nachziehen, mehr nicht. Das ist fest.


Von unterwegs geschrieben


----------



## Endri (2. September 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Ab und an die Schraube checken und ggf. nachziehen, mehr nicht. Das ist fest.
> 
> 
> Schraube ist dabei?


----------



## Maitre-B (2. September 2017)

Jepp. Brauchst nur die passenden Inbusschlüssel.


----------



## Endri (2. September 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Jepp. Brauchst nur die passenden Inbusschlüssel.


Das kriege ich hin
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## dvt (2. September 2017)

Nachdem ich meinen Chinarahmen geschrottet habe, habe ich mir ein Cube Reaction aus den alten Teilen aufgebaut:


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2017)

Geile Farbe!


----------



## Bike_N_D (4. September 2017)

Nachdem ich nun viel hier gelesen habe, möchte ich mein Bike auch mal zeigen.





Bike ist komplett von Grund auf neu von mir selbst aufgebaut worden.
Wollte endlich auf 29er umsteigen.

- Rahmen ist ein Cube Reaction HPA Pro 19" (Jahrgang 2016 glaub ich).
- Federgabel Rockshox Reba RL DualAir custom Design (thx to Klebstoff aus dem Bikemarkt hier) 


 



- Mavic Crossride Laufradsatz (Vorn Schwalbe Rocket Ron 29x2.25, Hinten Schwalbe Racing Ralph 29x2.25)
- Komplette SLX Schaltgruppe hinten (11-46)
- Raceface Narrow/Wide Kettenblatt mit 38T auf Deore HollowTech Kurbel
- Lenker ist ein Sixpack Racing Millenium 785 18mm Riser
- Bremsanlage Shimano SLX BR-M675 (180er Scheibe vorn, 160er hinten)

Der Vorbau wird in den kommenden Tagen noch ausgetauscht, dieser ist nur zu Testzwecken montiert worden, um die Fahrgeometrie zu erproben.

Und wenn ich schon mal schreibe, vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Rat geben.



Kann diese Öffnung am Unterrohr (für den vorderen Umwerfer gedacht) offen bleiben oder sollte diese geschlossen sein? Habe noch so ein AluTeil wie links neben der Öffnung zu sehen, jedoch denke ich, dass dieses dann beim fahren rausfallen kann, da es nicht durch einen Bowdenzug am Platz gehalten wird.
Für Rat/Hinweise/Lösungen bin ich Dankbar.

Dave


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. September 2017)

Ein Streifen schwarzes DuctTape drauf und gut ist.


----------



## EvilEvo (5. September 2017)

Gab es keine Möglichkeit, die Aufkleber mit mattem Finish zu machen? Der Glanz der Aufkleber passt halt gar nicht zum matten Casting, auch wenn ich das Design sehr gelungen finde


----------



## Bike_N_D (5. September 2017)

In matten Finish wäre möglich gewesen, wollte aber lieber dieses, gefällt mir persönlich besser  (<Scherz an>oder ich male die Gabel noch mit Glanzlack an, dann passt es auch wieder <Scherz aus>)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (5. September 2017)

Okay, wenn es natürlich Absicht ist und dem persönlichen Geschmack entspricht, dann isses eben so  Würde dem Rad mit der Zeit ruhig noch mehr Grün gönnen.


----------



## DaKing (5. September 2017)

So, dieses ganze Gerede von Umbau in letzter Zeit hier hat mich nun auch zu ein paar Mods inspiriert - nennen wir es mal Reaction Race 2015 Evo 1:
- Newmen Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze, um den Lenker etwas aus dem Keller zu holen und den Rücken etwas zu entlasten
- Shimano 2x11

  
Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich die Züge & Pressfit Innenlager getauscht. Das war eigentlich recht einfach am Montageständer, aber auch nur weil ich kürzlich im Hass das Enduro Bearings BRT003 gekauft hatte. Ohne solches Tool ist der Innenlagertausch vermutlich ein ziemliches Desaster. Das bisherige Lager war trocken eingepresst, und das neue habe ich auch wieder trocken eingebaut - funktionierte perfekt.

Ich verstehe ich jetzt auch warum Side Swing Umwerfer erfunden wurden, diese Umlenkung des Zuges unter dem Carbontretlager mit Liner und Anschlag von unten ist schon etwas "speziell".

Rat an alle: Tauscht die Züge zum Umwerfer nur dann, wenn auch das Innenlager ausgebaut ist, sonst wird das vermutlich nichts oder man muss zumindest den Liner am Innenlager beibehalten bzw. nicht austauschen.


----------



## keF (9. September 2017)

Wird es ein 2018er Cube Reaction GTC geben?

Leider finde ich nichts bei Cube auf der Seite...


----------



## Micha-Sc (9. September 2017)

Auch in 2018 wird es wieder Carbon Reactions geben.
In dem Artikel werden sie als C:62 bezeichnet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/07...ube_Reaction_C62_Eagle_Neuentwicklung_Updates

Edit: hier gibt es noch einige Infos, auch mit Angaben zur Geometrie.
http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news...ction-hardtails-und-zubehoer-2018/a36762.html


----------



## keF (9. September 2017)

Micha-Sc schrieb:


> Auch in 2018 wird es wieder Carbon Reactions geben.
> In dem Artikel werden sie als C:62 bezeichnet:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/07...ube_Reaction_C62_Eagle_Neuentwicklung_Updates
> 
> ...



Danke


----------



## xxsneyda (13. Oktober 2017)

Moin,

Folgende Situation:
Ich möchte mir den 2016er Reaction GTC Rahmen in 29“/19“ RH zulegen und meine vorhandenen Komponenten vom Attention übernehmen.
Bis auf neuen Steuersatz, neues Pressfit Innenlager, neuen SideSwing Umwerfer und Steckachse anstatt QR (Laufrad ist umrüstbar), sollte alles passen.
Das einzige, was mir zu denken gibt ist die Kettenlinie und damit der Abstand vom großen Kettenblatt zur Kettenstrebe. Ich möchte die vorhandene XTR FC-M980 2fach Kurbel in 38/26 möglichst so weiter verwenden. (Es ist die Kurbel mit den 104/64er Blättern).
Leider wer der Abstand Kettenblatt-Kettenstrebe beim Attention (auch 29“/19“ RH) bereits so gering, dass das Kettenblatt bei sehr hoher Last leicht an der Kettenstrebe schleifte. Ich habe das lösen können, indem ich einen weiteren Spacer am Innenlager verwendet habe. Da das Reaction ein Pressfit Innenlager hat, ist dies leider nicht möglich.

Hat hier jemand die Kombination verbaut und kann mir was zum Abstand Kettenblatt-Kettenstrebe sagen?


----------



## Bike_N_D (13. Oktober 2017)

xxsneyda schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Folgende Situation:
> Ich möchte mir den 2016er Reaction GTC Rahmen in 29“/19“ RH zulegen und meine vorhandenen Komponenten vom Attention übernehmen.
> ...



Hallo,

ich stand vor dem gleichen Problem. Habe den selben Rahmen, wie du haben möchtest, für meinen Neuaufbau benutzt.
Ebenfalls Pressfit Innenlager. Ich benutze allerdings eine Shimano Deore FC-M617, 175mm mit Raceface Single 38T Chainring. Ein 38er ist übrigens das grösste was du da verbauen kannst, sonst schleift es. Ich habe allerdings eine kleine Distanzscheibe auf der Antriebsseite der Kurbel auflegen müssen (glaube 1,25 - 1,5mm Dicke) dann klappte es ohne Probleme. Einffach die Scheibe über die Welle schieben, so dass sie am Zahnkranz anliegt. Benutze hinten eine SLX 11-46er Kassette, klappt sehr gut


----------



## xxsneyda (13. Oktober 2017)

Bike_N_D schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings eine kleine Distanzscheibe auf der Antriebsseite der Kurbel auflegen müssen (glaube 1,25 - 1,5mm Dicke) dann klappte es ohne Probleme


Sind die passend erhältlich?
Ich hatte vorher am Attention die FC-M780 in 26/38 drauf, da war Platz genug, nur die schmale XTR hatte Probleme.
Natürlich könnte man im Fall der Fälle auch ein 36er Kettenblatt montieren, wenns nicht klappt. Möglicherweise ist das sogar besser, da ich gelesen hab, dass die Direct Mount Side Swing Umwerfer nur 10 Zähne Kapazität haben?


----------



## Bike_N_D (13. Oktober 2017)

xxsneyda schrieb:


> Sind die passend erhältlich?
> Ich hatte vorher am Attention die FC-M780 in 26/38 drauf, da war Platz genug, nur die schmale XTR hatte Probleme.
> Natürlich könnte man im Fall der Fälle auch ein 36er Kettenblatt montieren, wenns nicht klappt. Möglicherweise ist das sogar besser, da ich gelesen hab, dass die Direct Mount Side Swing Umwerfer nur 10 Zähne Kapazität haben?



Ich habe auf 1x11 umgerüstet, da ich das kleine 26er kettenblatt nie gebraucht habe.
Diese distanzscheibe hatte ich noch rumliegen, glaube die war von nem tretlager zum schrauben... Bis jetzt funktioniert es. Das einzigste Problem bei dieser Art der Lösung des Problems ist, der Sicherungssplint des Kurbelarmes auf der Nichtantriebsseite klickt nicht mehr richtig ein, habe ihn deshalb entfernt, ebenfalls keine Probleme soweit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (13. Oktober 2017)

xxsneyda schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher am Attention die FC-M780 in 26/38 drauf, da war Platz genug, nur die schmale XTR hatte Probleme.


die xtr mit der abstufung hat eine 2 mm geringere kettenlinie als die anderen 2fach kurbeln.


----------



## tommis (23. Oktober 2017)

Könnte man denn das Rad auch mit 27.5 statt den 29er Reifen fahren oder ist das völlig abwegig? Ich rede hier vom 2018 Modell Cube Reaction Race.

Danke


----------



## woidfex (3. November 2017)

Hat jemand das 2018er Reaction C62 Pro mit der Eagle-Schaltung und kann mir sagen, wie es so ist?


----------



## xxsneyda (3. November 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> die xtr mit der abstufung hat eine 2 mm geringere kettenlinie als die anderen 2fach kurbeln.


 So, ich hab das Bike jetzt soweit fertig, die XTR Kurbel passt mit 38 er Kettenblatt ohne zusätzlichen Spacer od  Distanzscheiben


----------



## Meister-Yoda (6. November 2017)

Hallo

Ich bin seit einigen Tagen Besitzer eines Cube Reaction Race 2017er. 

Ich möchte das Bike auf Sram Eagle umbauen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
Vor allem würde mich interessieren, welche Kurbeln ihr da verwendet habt?
Dann würde auch ein Loch frei werden! Da dachte ich mir, da könnte man den Seilzug einer Vario Stütze einführen. Hat das schon jemand gemacht?

LG


----------



## Maitre-B (7. November 2017)

Meister-Yoda schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin seit einigen Tagen Besitzer eines Cube Reaction Race 2017er.
> 
> ...



Welche Schaltung ist denn verbaut? 
Bei Shimano wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Direct Mount Schaltauge verbaut sein sowie ein „normaler“ Freilauf und ein Hollowtech II Tretlager. Das müsstest du alles tauschen für Eagle. Die Kurbel könntest du allerdings mit evtl. einem anderen Kettenblatt weiter verwenden. 

An welche Sattelstütze denkst du? 


Von unterwegs geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Yoda (8. November 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Welche Schaltung ist denn verbaut?
> Bei Shimano wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Direct Mount Schaltauge verbaut sein sowie ein „normaler“ Freilauf und ein Hollowtech II Tretlager. Das müsstest du alles tauschen für Eagle. Die Kurbel könntest du allerdings mit evtl. einem anderen Kettenblatt weiter verwenden.
> 
> An welche Sattelstütze denkst du?



Hallo

Verbaut ist ein 11fach XT M8000 ShadowPlus Direct Mount und ein PressFit BB Tretlager.
Dass ich auch die Narbe wechseln muss, habe ich verschwitzt!
Dann bräuchte ich für den Umbau zusätzlich: Schaltauge für SRAM und ein neues Laufrad hinten!
Vorne bräuchte ich neue Kurbeln!

Wegen der Sattelstütze habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, CUBE empfiehlt: Kind Shock LEV Integra

LG


----------



## Maitre-B (8. November 2017)

Meister-Yoda schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Verbaut ist ein 11fach XT M8000 ShadowPlus Direct Mount und ein PressFit BB Tretlager.
> Dass ich auch die Narbe wechseln muss, habe ich verschwitzt!
> ...



Die Kurbel kannst du m. E. weiter verwenden. 
Je nach Laufrad kannst du auch nur den Freilauf wechseln, was ist es denn für eins? 

Der Rahmen ist also für eine interne Stütze ausgelegt? Dann kannst du natürlich nehmen was du möchtest. 


Von unterwegs geschrieben


----------



## Meister-Yoda (8. November 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Die Kurbel kannst du m. E. weiter verwenden.
> Je nach Laufrad kannst du auch nur den Freilauf wechseln, was ist es denn für eins?
> 
> Der Rahmen ist also für eine interne Stütze ausgelegt? Dann kannst du natürlich nehmen was du möchtest.



Laufräder sind Answer Atac AM, kannte ich bisher nicht!

Der Rahmen ist eben nicht für eine interne Stütze ausgelegt. Da ich aber auf 1x12 umbauen möchte, würde ja eine Einführung frei werden. Da dachte ich mir, könnte man ja den Zug für die Stütze dort einführen. Da ich kein Profischrauber bin, weis ich nicht, ob das funktioniert.

Kurbeln würde ich sicher welche die für einfach geeignet sind kaufen.

LG


----------



## Maitre-B (8. November 2017)

Meister-Yoda schrieb:


> Laufräder sind Answer Atac AM, kannte ich bisher nicht!
> 
> Der Rahmen ist eben nicht für eine interne Stütze ausgelegt. Da ich aber auf 1x12 umbauen möchte, würde ja eine Einführung frei werden. Da dachte ich mir, könnte man ja den Zug für die Stütze dort einführen. Da ich kein Profischrauber bin, weis ich nicht, ob das funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Der Eingang für interne Stützen ist unten am Sattelrohr überm Tretlager, da ist keine Öffnung von der Schaltung. Ob es sinnvoll ist, eine extern angesteuerte durchs Unterrohr zu verlegen kann ich nicht beurteilen. 

Die Kurbel kannst du z.b. damit weiter nutzen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-Kettenblatt-FC-M8000-1-11-fach-SM-CRM81-p50276/

Der Laufradsatz ist etwas schwierig recherchierbar im Netz, u.U. mal bei Cube direkt anfragen, ob es einen XD Freilauf dafür gibt. Ansonsten bleibt dir wirklich nur ein neues Hinterrad.



Von unterwegs geschrieben


----------



## wienerle77 (9. November 2017)

Hallo!

Was kaufen?
Entweder Cube Reaction GTC Race 2017 - 1700Eus

oder aufs neue warten:

Cube Reaction TM für 1700 Eus?

Wer hat das GTC 2017 denn? Langstreckentauglich?


----------



## Meister-Yoda (10. November 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Der Laufradsatz ist etwas schwierig recherchierbar im Netz, u.U. mal bei Cube direkt anfragen, ob es einen XD Freilauf dafür gibt. Ansonsten bleibt dir wirklich nur ein neues Hinterrad.



Ich habe bei Cube nach gefragt, es ist möglich die den Freilauf der "Answer Atac AM" auf DX um zu bauen.
Ich habe auch bereits einen Cube Händler konktiert. Wenn ich Preise habe, werde ich diese im Form ergänzen.


----------



## Meister-Yoda (10. November 2017)

wienerle77 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Was kaufen?
> Entweder Cube Reaction GTC Race 2017 - 1700Eus
> ...



Hallo

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen ein GTC Race 2017 gekauft. Es war zwar aus zweiter Hand, aber ungefahren. Ich habe bereits eine Runde mit 35km gedreht und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Wobei ich das Bike auf eine Eagle umbauen möchte.

LG


----------



## lillith23 (11. November 2017)

Kleine Frage am Rande, welche Sattelklemmen habt ihr an euren Bikes verbaut? Der unlackierte Bereich am Sitzrohr beträgt nur ca 11mm, habe bei meinem Cube Reaction 2016 (Neuaufbau) Probleme eine solch schmale Klemme/Schelle zu finden um den Lack nicht zu beschädigen. Oder einfach eine breite Klemme nehmen und über den bereits lackierten Bereich schieben?


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. November 2017)

Ich habe eine Hope, aber die kcnc doppelklemme geht auch.

An ja, mein Cube wurde auch mal wieder umgebaut :


----------



## xxsneyda (11. November 2017)

Hab diese hier:
http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/Sattelklemme Ghandi.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lillith23 (11. November 2017)

Danke für eure Antworten! Die Ghandi hat aber auch schon eine Höhe von 13mm...


----------



## xxsneyda (13. November 2017)

Moin,

Hat jemand von euch zufällig eine 2x10fach X0 beziehungsweise XX Kurbel  mit 39/26 Zähnen montiert? Hab ein Gtc mit Directmount Sideswing Umwerfer und weiß, dass dieser eigentlich nur 10 Zähne Kapazität hat. Mir geht es eher um den Abstand Kettenblatt-Rahmen. Welchen Q-Faktor sollte ich wählen? Momentan ist eine XTR M980 in 38/26 verbaut.


----------



## lillith23 (14. November 2017)

Habe das "Problem" mit einer Lage Isolierband entschärft. So drückt nichts isoliert direkt auf den Lack. Und ich konnte eine Klemme wiederverwerten...soll 1x11werden, was habt ihr bezüglich Umwerferabdeckung, Rahmenanschläge etc gemacht?


----------



## Maitre-B (15. November 2017)

lillith23 schrieb:


> Habe das "Problem" mit einer Lage Isolierband entschärft. So drückt nichts isoliert direkt auf den Lack. Und ich konnte eine Klemme wiederverwerten...soll 1x11werden, was habt ihr bezüglich Umwerferabdeckung, Rahmenanschläge etc gemacht?



Alu oder Carbon?
Bei letzterem gibt es diesen 1x Gegenhalter, den du noch etwas befeilen musst, damit er passt.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-zuganschlag-unterrohr-xx1-461913

Für den Direct Mount gibts das 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/KCNC/Direct-Mount-Abdeckung-inkl-Flaschenoeffner-p52949/


----------



## lillith23 (16. November 2017)

Vielen Dank, genau das habe ich gesucht!!!
Edit:
Habe einen GTC Reaction 2016 Mit einer Feile bekommt man es aber wirklich passend...(das Eckige muss ins Runde) Danke!!!
Bike ist fertig, nur die 1x11 Shimano mit 11-46Z möchte Dank zu kurzer Anschlagschraube am Schaltwerk nicht auf das 46er Blatt schalten. Hätte doch 11-42 nehmen sollen....


----------



## Cubi88 (18. November 2017)

Guten Tag liebe Gemeinde!

Ich habe mich hier nach wochenlangem durchlesen des Threads zum Thema Cube Reaction angemeldet, da ich sehr interessiert war und bin an diesem geilen Bike.
Wegen, oder dank euch, hab ich mir nun auch ein GTC Pro Costum aufgebaut und muss sagen ich bin begeistert!
Ist mein erstes 29" und auch mein erstes Carbonhardtail.
Apropos "Maitre-B", den Flaschenöffner habe ich eben erst montiert 
Fahre 1x11 und fand die Stelle für den Umwerfer etwas nervend.... ^^
Überlege mir gerade ob ich die Aufkleber der Felgen entfernen soll, hat da jemand wer Tipps wie ich das mit wenig Mühe anstellen kann?
Den Rahmen hab ich günstig im Internet geschossen.

Cube Reaction GTC Pro Costum 2014:



 

 


Werde noch weitere Bilder machen wenn ich die nächste Ausfahrt mache.


----------



## kreisbremser (18. November 2017)

aufkleber von felgen entfernen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/felgenaufkleber-entfernen.511986/

ohne aufkleber wird es definitiv ein richtig schöner aufbau. wären sie dezenter, dann hätt man sie lassen können. der vorbau wirkt recht lang. welche rahmengröße fährst du?


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. November 2017)

Man macht Bilder von der rechten Seite... Die ist interessanter ;-)


----------



## Maitre-B (18. November 2017)

lillith23 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, genau das habe ich gesucht!!!
> Edit:
> Habe einen GTC Reaction 2016 Mit einer Feile bekommt man es aber wirklich passend...(das Eckige muss ins Runde) Danke!!!
> Bike ist fertig, nur die 1x11 Shimano mit 11-46Z möchte Dank zu kurzer Anschlagschraube am Schaltwerk nicht auf das 46er Blatt schalten. Hätte doch 11-42 nehmen sollen....



Freut mich, dass ich dir helfen konnte, wobei ich den Tipp mit dem Teil und der Feile hier im Thread gefunden habe. 
Und ich kann dir auch versichern, dass du das 46er geschaltet bekommst, das ist genau meine Konfiguration und sie läuft ganz prima an meinem Bike. Viel Erfolg beim Basteln [emoji6]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lillith23 (19. November 2017)

Sehr, sehr hübscher [email protected] Maitre-B!!!


lillith23 schrieb:


> Bike ist fertig, nur die 1x11 Shimano mit 11-46Z möchte Dank zu kurzer Anschlagschraube am Schaltwerk nicht auf das 46er Blatt schalten. Hätte doch 11-42 nehmen sollen....


Ich nehme alles zurück, eigene Dummheit....Seit Jahren kein Rad mehr aufgebaut und nicht bemerkt, dass das Schaltauge für Direct Mount gedacht ist.... Dein Bild hat mich drauf gebracht!!! Also nochmals Danke. Jetzt läuft alles wie gewünscht!


----------



## Cubi88 (21. November 2017)

Wegen den Bildern der interessanteren Seite, habe ich natürlich auch ^^
Wollte zwar warten bis das Wetter besser wird, aber das dauert wohl noch etwas 
Bis dahin bleibt der Flaschenöffner auch noch jungfräulich 

Guckt ihr:


 

 


 
34/11-42

@kreisbremser, danke für den Link, da werde ich mich mal dransetzen 
Der Rahmen ist 19" und als Vorbau ist dieser hier verbaut,

Cube Stem Pro in 100mm Länge:


 
Passt mir so richtig gut.


----------



## Maitre-B (21. November 2017)

lillith23 schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr hübscher [email protected] Maitre-B!!!
> 
> Ich nehme alles zurück, eigene Dummheit....Seit Jahren kein Rad mehr aufgebaut und nicht bemerkt, dass das Schaltauge für Direct Mount gedacht ist.... Dein Bild hat mich drauf gebracht!!! Also nochmals Danke. Jetzt läuft alles wie gewünscht!



Immer wieder gern, jetzt darfst du uns dein Werk aber auch gern mal zeigen [emoji6]
Danke für dein Lob, ich fahre es auch echt sehr gerne.


----------



## lillith23 (21. November 2017)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Immer wieder gern, jetzt darfst du uns dein Werk aber auch gern mal zeigen [emoji6]
> Danke für dein Lob, ich fahre es auch echt sehr gerne.







Ein kleiner Handyschnappschuss....Habe es farblich etwas dezent halten wollen und die neongelben Applikationen kurzfristig mal überklebt....


----------



## Leuchtentrager (25. November 2017)

.​


----------



## EvilEvo (27. November 2017)

Lieber spät als nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettentreter76 (8. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe seit ca 1 Jahr ein GTC SL 29 von 2016. Ich bin soweit sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad.

Aaaaber........ Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, einen anderen Lenker und Vorbau zu montieren. Darum meine Frage an euch:

Hast du eine andere Lenker / Vorbau-Kombi montiert (Marke-Breite-Riser-Flat-31,8 oder 35 Klemmung-Vorbaulänge)? Lieber Alu oder Carbon?

Und wenn ja, würdest du sie wieder montieren, oder doch lieber die Serien-Kombi lassen?

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Antworten


----------



## kreisbremser (9. Dezember 2017)

dumme frage, dumme antwort. spar geld und behalte was du hast. fahr dein rad und merk es passt nich.
geh los und gib geld für (un)nützes aus, um zum merken, dass es taugt, oder auch nicht.


----------



## Kettentreter76 (9. Dezember 2017)

Hallo kreisbremser.

Vielen Dank für deine hilfreiche Antwort. Jetzt bin ich auch schon etwas schlauer.

Und du hast an deinem Rad noch nie etwas ausgetauscht, wenn ich mal dumm fragen darf?


----------



## kreisbremser (9. Dezember 2017)

moin, war gar nicht  böse gemeint. wenn was kacke ist muss es getauscht werden. wenn es gut ist, aber nur die kauflust siegt, dann ist es unnützer austausch. ich hab an meinem cube als ersten die bremsen und scheiben getauscht. die waren nichts für 100kg plus rad.


----------



## Kettentreter76 (9. Dezember 2017)

Moin kreisbremser. Da hast du vollkommen recht.

Nur ich finde bei einem "Hobby", und das wird es für die meisten von uns hier sein, achtet man eh nicht ganz so auf nütz oder unnütz. Ich fahre mit dem Rad so gut wie immer, auch zur Arbeit. Brauche also zum Glück kein Extra-Auto. Spare also eh schon viel Geld. Und wenn ich dann mit einem relativ geringen Geldbetrag mir auch selbst eine kleine Freude machen kann, warum nicht?

Die Serien Lenker-Vorbaukombi finde ich ja auch nicht schlecht. Könnte mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass z.B. ein Lenker und Vorbau mit einer 35 mm Klemmung, auch optisch besser zu dem Reaction passt. Natürlich alles persönliche Geschmackssache. Darum hab ich ja auch euch hier gefragt


----------



## Ht2311 (10. Dezember 2017)

Hi Leite entschuldigt wenn ich hier evtl. falsch bin mit meiner Frage..

Vorab: Das Rad wird trotz Planung eines Fullys weiterhin behalten daher die Mini Investition.

Ich habe ein 2013er Cube Attention 26.
Was ja die nicht allzutolle XC28 verbaut hat. Nun habe ich gedacht übern Winter ne brauchbare gabel zu spendieren bzw. auch die Bremse zu tauschen.

In Aussicht hätte ich für 130€ Rock Shox 30 Gold RL. (Schaftl. 20cm)

Oder eine Reba für 160€. (Schaftl. 20,2cm)

Was wäre empfehlenswerter. Die aktuelle Schaftlänge beträgt bei mir 21cm..

Danke euch schonmal.


----------



## xxsneyda (29. Dezember 2017)

DaKing schrieb:


> So, dieses ganze Gerede von Umbau in letzter Zeit hier hat mich nun auch zu ein paar Mods inspiriert - nennen wir es mal Reaction Race 2015 Evo 1:
> - Newmen Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze, um den Lenker etwas aus dem Keller zu holen und den Rücken etwas zu entlasten
> - Shimano 2x11
> Anhang anzeigen 640721 Anhang anzeigen 640722 Anhang anzeigen 640723
> ...




sag mal, welche XTR Kurbel hast du denn verbaut? Race oder Trail? wie sieht es mit dem Abstand Kurbelarm-Kettenstrebe aus?
Überlege auch gerade auf XTR upzugraden, am liebsten die 2x11 Race Variante, aber der Q-Faktor von 156 scheint mir schon extrem schmal.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2017)

hat dein bike keine kurbel?

sonst könntest du einfach deren q-faktor ermitteln und dann mal gucken ob für die xtr race noch genügend platz ist.


----------



## xxsneyda (29. Dezember 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> hat dein bike keine kurbel?
> 
> sonst könntest du einfach deren q-faktor ermitteln und dann mal gucken ob für die xtr race noch genügend platz ist.



Hab momentan die XT FC-M8000-2 verbaut, die hat  einen 176er q-faktor. natürlich kann ich jetzt messen, aber Erfahrungen  aus erster Hand würde vieles erleichtern. die Differenz XTR Race zu XT sollte ja dann pro Seite 10mm sein, was schon nach Augenmaß passen sollte


----------



## Maitre-B (29. Dezember 2017)

Ht2311 schrieb:


> Hi Leite entschuldigt wenn ich hier evtl. falsch bin mit meiner Frage..
> 
> Vorab: Das Rad wird trotz Planung eines Fullys weiterhin behalten daher die Mini Investition.
> 
> ...


Die Reba sollte dir die 30 EUR Aufpreis wert sein.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxsneyda (8. Januar 2018)

Moin,
Hat jemand in einem GTC die Mountain King in 2,4 verbaut? Passt der rein?


----------



## Bushkiller85 (8. Januar 2018)

xxsneyda schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hat jemand in einem GTC die Mountain King in 2,4 verbaut? Passt der rein?


welches gtc wär vielleicht ganz interessant? ich kann dazu beitragen beim 2011er würd ich's lassen ;-)


----------



## xxsneyda (8. Januar 2018)

Bushkiller85 schrieb:


> welches gtc wär vielleicht ganz interessant? ich kann dazu beitragen beim 2011er würd ich's lassen ;-)


2016 Reaction GTC SL 29er 19“ RH


----------



## Bushkiller85 (8. Januar 2018)

xxsneyda schrieb:


> 2016 Reaction GTC SL 29er 19“ RH


Vielleicht hilft dir das http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/reifen-Continental-Mountain King II-29x2.40.html ja. Wie es aussieht ist der 2,4 MK in der Realität doch eher nen 2,35 MK. Glaubt man der Datenbank ist der 2,4 MK in der Realität schlanker als der 2,35 Nobby Nic und nur minimal breiter als ein 2,30 Highroller II.


----------



## vlla (9. Januar 2018)

If some of you have already ridden new Reaction HPA TM, does stock bike have enough gear range to go uphill without much fuss?


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Januar 2018)

that depends on your leg strength!


----------



## xxsneyda (9. Januar 2018)

xxsneyda schrieb:


> Hab momentan die XT FC-M8000-2 verbaut, die hat  einen 176er q-faktor. natürlich kann ich jetzt messen, aber Erfahrungen  aus erster Hand würde vieles erleichtern. die Differenz XTR Race zu XT sollte ja dann pro Seite 10mm sein, was schon nach Augenmaß passen sollte



Hab jetzt die FC-M9000 Race installiert, Die Kurbelarme haben noch ca.7mm Platz zur Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Hansebike (19. Januar 2018)

Moin!
Mittlerweile fahren ja einige Custom-Cube-Carbon-Hardtails (CCCHT...)
Bei mir ist letzte Woche ein Reaction GTC 27,5 angekommen. Leider passt der Steuersatz, den ich mir unabhängig bestellt habe (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ritchey/Comp-Taper-Drop-In-IS42-28-6-IS52-40-Steuersatz-p38916/) von Ritchey unten perfekt, oben gar nicht. Hab vorher nachgemessen (40,5mm Innendurchmesser), dachte aber, dass das standardisiert wäre... Naja, ist es offensichtlich nicht. Ich möchte ungerne den teuren FSA Orbit Z-t+ kaufen müssen. Deswegen wüsste ich gerne, welchen Steuersatz ihr Eigenbauer hier eingebaut habt. 
Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Januar 2018)

Hansebike schrieb:


> Bei mir ist letzte Woche ein Reaction GTC 27,5 angekommen. Leider passt der Steuersatz, den ich mir unabhängig bestellt habe (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ritchey/Comp-Taper-Drop-In-IS42-28-6-IS52-40-Steuersatz-p38916/) von Ritchey unten perfekt, oben gar nicht. Hab vorher nachgemessen (40,5mm Innendurchmesser), dachte aber, dass das standardisiert wäre...



das ist schon weitestgehend standardisiert.
wenn man sich einen is42 steuersatz bestellt, und der rahmen nur für is40 vorgesehen ist, dann passt das natürlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hansebike (19. Januar 2018)

So schlau bin ich seit heute Nachmittag auch. Aber welcher Steuersatz passt?


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Januar 2018)

https://www.cube.eu/equipment/spare-parts/headsets/


----------



## Maitre-B (19. Januar 2018)

Hansebike schrieb:


> So schlau bin ich seit heute Nachmittag auch. Aber welcher Steuersatz passt?


https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...XE4WWhiw2-PpNOUlpItl71bu4BxwBl9RoCXj8QAvD_BwE

Dieser hier z.B. Leider ist der nicht unbedingt preisgünstig, aber integriert IS40 oben und IS52 unten ist was du suchst. Ich habe damals auch in den sauren Apfel beissen müssen, IS40 scheint nicht die verbreitetste Größe zu sein.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hansebike (19. Januar 2018)

Den FSA hatte ich auch schon gefunden, meine Hoffnung war halt, dass es hier Tipps für einen preisgünstigeren für oben gäbe. Unten passt der Ritchey perfekt.

Oben hat mein Rahmen auch noch etwas mehr als 40mm Durchmesser (40,4).


----------



## Maitre-B (19. Januar 2018)

Da meinte ich mit saurer Apfel... es ist nicht ganz so einfach bei IS40, dafür war der Rahmen hoffentlich günstig 

Sorry, selbst Google hilft hier nicht wirklich weiter 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hansebike (19. Januar 2018)

Der Rahmen war tatsächlich nicht teuer. Ich starte noch einen Versuch mit einem IS41, wenn der auch nicht will, wirds der FSA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxsneyda (19. Januar 2018)

Wurde hier im Forum schon des Öfteren diskutiert, ein IS 41 passt


----------



## Hansebike (20. Januar 2018)

Könnte man eigentlich die obere Steuersatz-Aufnahme mit zB einem Dremel oä leicht aufweiten, wenn der Steuersatz nicht rein will oder läuft man dann Gefahr, die offen liegenden karbonfasern durch Schmutz oder Lagerfett anzugreifen?


----------



## Bushkiller85 (20. Januar 2018)

Hansebike schrieb:


> Könnte man eigentlich die obere Steuersatz-Aufnahme mit zB einem Dremel oä leicht aufweiten, wenn der Steuersatz nicht rein will oder läuft man dann Gefahr, die offen liegenden karbonfasern durch Schmutz oder Lagerfett anzugreifen?


Das würde ich tunlichst unterlassen.


----------



## Hansebike (20. Januar 2018)

Alles klar...


----------



## storck-riesen (22. Januar 2018)

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-steuersatz-gwh-i-t-r-1-1-8-1-1-2-681321

Der passt auch. Achtung: Für tapered Gabeln wird noch der verlinkte Gabelkonus benötigt!


----------



## Hansebike (22. Januar 2018)

Guter Tipp, Danke!
Das hier schreibt Cube übrigens zum Thema Schmiermittel und Pressfit-Lager in Carbonrahmen:

"Zur Montage von Innenlager und Steuersatz an Carbon-Rahmen ist ausschließlich Montagepaste von OKS (OKS 277 Hochdruck-Schmierpaste PTFE) freigegeben."

Das Zeug wird vom Hersteller angepriesen als hervorragend geeignet, um die Ausleger von Teleskopkränen zu schmieren...


----------



## Hansebike (24. Januar 2018)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-steuersatz-gwh-i-t-r-1-1-8-1-1-2-681321
> 
> Der passt auch. Achtung: Für tapered Gabeln wird noch der verlinkte Gabelkonus benötigt!



Das war mal ein wirklich guter Tipp!


----------



## EwaldLeit (31. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute,
Fahre seit 2015 das Reaction Race.War ursprünglich ein 2x10 Shimano XT verbaut verrichtet seit letztem Jahr ein SRAM 1x11 mit einer Race Face Kurbel seinen Dienst.Da ich jetzt "relativ" günstig an eine Quarq XX1 BB30 Kurbel bekäme ist meine Frage ob ich sie überhaupt verbauen kann.Da jetzt ein Shimano BB92 Lager (24mm Welle) verbaut ist bräuchte ich ein BB30 Lager mit 41mm (zb. ROTOR 4130).Habe noch bedenken ob die Kurbel nicht an denn Kettenstreben streift.Vielleicht kann mir der eine oder andere von euch weiterhelfen.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Januar 2018)

kurbelarme haben alle ungefähr die gleiche dicke.
q-faktor vergleichen.


----------



## qbi79 (10. Februar 2018)

Hallo, 

Habe ein cube reaction gtc in 26". Eigentlich wollte ich einen Umwerfer mit einer Schelle montieren für 2x10, bekomme die Schelle aber nicht tief genug montiert. Passt da ein Etype Umwerfer am Innenlager montiert?

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. Februar 2018)

welche kettenblattabstufung hast du?

welcher umwerfer passt nicht?


----------



## qbi79 (11. Februar 2018)

Entschuldigt bitte, ich habe zuwenig Input geliefert.

Es ist ein Cube Reaction GTC Carbon, ich denke es ist ein Modell von 2010, obwohl ich den Rahmen letztes Jahr bei HS Bike Discount gekauft.
Er hat keinerlei Halterungen für Direct Mount o.ä. 

Eigentlich hat das Sitzrohr 34,9mmm, ich könnte also einen Schellenumwerfer montieren. Aber das Sitzrohr wird zum Kurbelgehäuse viel breiter und somit komme ich mit einem Umwerfer mit einer Schelle nicht tief genug, da ich das Bike vorne mit 2 Fach(38 oder 40) aufbauen möchte. Auf der Cube Seite findet man natürlich gar keine Infos, was ein unendlicher Witz ist, das gehört aber wohl in eine andere Rubrik.

VG
Peter


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Februar 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> welcher umwerfer passt nicht?


----------



## qbi79 (11. Februar 2018)

wird das jetzt ein Zitierwettbewerb ? ich dachte ich hätte mich deutlich genug geäußert:

Ich kann den Schellenumwerfer nicht tief genug am Sattelrohr montieren. Daher meine Frage nach einer Alternative, hält ein E-Type Umwerfer am eingepressten Innenlager ohne Halteschraube?


----------



## xxsneyda (11. Februar 2018)

Dein Problem scheint zu sein, dass du einen Low Mount Umwerfer hast, brauchst jedoch einen High Mount, welcher passen sollte.


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Februar 2018)

qbi79 schrieb:


> wird das jetzt ein Zitierwettbewerb ? ich dachte ich hätte mich deutlich genug geäußert:


ein umwerfer mit schelle kann so ziemlich alles sein!
wie soll man dir mit so einer information helfen?

jeder umwerfer hat eine genaue modellbezeichnung, aus welcher sich die genaue bauform ergibt.

anhand des bildes sieht man nun, dass es sich um einen umwerfer mit low clamp handelt.
die passen relativ sicher bei stahlrahmen, an die meisten alurahmen, aber nicht unbedingt an neuere carbonrahmen, wenn man von der vom hersteller vorgegeben 3fach kurbel abweicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2018)

Du brauchst einen top Mount low Pull Schellen Umwerfer. Also schelle oben und Zug von unten...
Der von dir gezeigte ist low Mount, also schelle tief.


----------



## qbi79 (11. Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank, ihr habt mir wirklich sehr geholfen, entschuldigt bitte die mangelnde Präzision.

Es ist etwas Verärgerung im Spiel, da ich dieses WE eigentlich schon fahren wollte  und der Hobel mir nur Sorgen bereitet (Innenlager, Sattelstützenklemme und jetzt noch der Umwerfer)

Mal schauen was noch kommt .

VG
Peter


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Februar 2018)

bitte nichts mit mount im namen kaufen, da diese umwerfer für direct mount aufnahmen gedacht sind.

zur 26er zeit bin ich mit 26-40 an der kurbel immer den xtr fd-m971 gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2018)

Stimmt, es hieß nicht Mount, sondern top und down swing. Du hast top Swing brauchst aber down swing.
Der sollte passen :

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=164544;menu=1000,2,113;page=2;orderby=2


----------



## keF (11. Februar 2018)

Ist jemand in Besitz vom Cube Reaction SL 2018 in Schwarz oder dem Cube Reaction Race in Schwarz/Grau?

Wäre nett, wenn ihr ein Bild von den Räder hochladen könntet 

Ich finde leider nichts außer die Standard Verkaufsbilder im Internet.

Gruß


----------



## sugarbiker (13. Februar 2018)

kleines gar nicht geplantes Projekt...aber bei dem Preis wars zu verlockend:
Cube Reaction GTC pro 27,5er  20 " Rahmen, die Gabel gabs zum Spottpreis wegen fehlerhafter Auszeichnung beim Versender, die restlichen Teile stammen vom Vorgänger-Hardtail. Optisch natürlich wegen meiner notwendigen Überhöhung (lange Beine, kurze Arme) nicht so dolle aber immerhin 9,2 kg ohne Pedale und Anbauteile ! fahrfertig wie abgebildet 9,85 kg






nur zwei Fragen hierzu:
Laut Cube gibt es den Rahmen gar nicht, 2017 gab es keinen 20" 27,5er Rahmen - nur bis 19" als 27,5er und ab 21" als 29er, weis jemand mehr ?
Wie kann man die Öffnungen der Kabelführung am Rahmen oben sauber und dicht verschließen ? Ich habe bewusst alles außen geführt.


----------



## filser (26. Februar 2018)

Hallo, ich bin neu heir & habe mir vor ein paar Tagen ein Reaction GTC zugelegt, nun kann ich die kommende Saison kaum erwarten  Jetzt möchte ich gleich mit einer Frage in den Thread platzen. Es ist mein erster Carbonrahmen und ich würde gerne die Sattelstütze mit einem Schnellspanner befestigen, habe aber oft gehört dass davon bei einem Carbonrahmen abgeraten wird. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit einem Schnellspanner und Carbon- und/oder auch Alusattelstütze ? Worauf muss ich achten oder würdet auch ihr direkt davon abraten. Werde das Hardtail auch für AM-Touren nutzen und dann wäre ich es leid jedesmal einen Drehmomentschlüssel mitzunehmen um den Sattel runterzuschrauben.  Schonmal Vielen Dank !!


----------



## maxito (26. Februar 2018)

Mein Carbon Reaction kam damals von Haus aus mit Schnellspanner. Viele XC Fahrer montieren eine Imbusklemme um Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2018)

wozu muss man im angedachten einsatzgebiet außerhalb von xco profistrecken strecken den sattel absenken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (26. Februar 2018)

.​


----------



## filser (26. Februar 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> wozu muss man im angedachten einsatzgebiet außerhalb von xco profistrecken strecken den sattel absenken?


Wie gesagt nutze ich das Rad auch für AM-touren mit vielen vorblockten Trail Abfahrten. Hierfür nehme ich normalerweise das Stumpjumper meines Vaters, welche eine absenkbare Sattelstütze hat Aber würde gerne Touren mit meinem Vater drehen und dann muss ich wohl auf das Hardtail ausweichen.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2018)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Ich muss ihn aber auch ziemlich fest anziehen, damit die Sattelstütze nicht rutscht.


dann würde ich an deiner stelle mal die maßhaltigkeit von rahmen und stütze prüfen, oder auf einen anderen schnellspanner wechseln.


----------



## xxsneyda (27. Februar 2018)

Evtl wäre die Investition in eine Teleskopstütze sinnvoll?


----------



## maxito (27. Februar 2018)

bei mir war ein RFR Schnellspanenr-Sattelklemme verbaut, hatte auch mit rutschendem Rohr Probleme. Jetzt habe ich eine von Hope und alles ist gut.


----------



## filser (27. Februar 2018)

okay vielen dank für eure antworten  eine teleskopstütze habe ich mir auch überlegt, aber bin student und nach der Anschaffung ist nun erstmal Ebbe in der Kasse. Auf dem gebrauchtfeile markt finde ich leider auch keine mit 27.2mm Durchmesser, die scheinen sehr rar zu sein. Falls jemand eine Empfehlung hat zu einer Preiswerten absenkbaren Sattelstütze am besten ohne Kabelführung zum Lenker wäre ich auch dafür dankbar  werde es nun erstmal mit dem schnellspanner von hope probieren


----------



## schobbeschorle (15. März 2018)

Hab mir nen 18" bestellt. Bin aber grad am zweifeln wegen der Größe. Bräuchte eigentlich laut Schrittlängenkalkulator 19".
Bin 1.81 Meter und habe 87cm Schrittlänge. Wollte nicht so gestreckt sitzen und das Bike sollte ein wenig wendig sein für u.a. Trails.
18" oder 20", das ist hier die Frage. Mein altes hatte 19" was genau die reach vom 20" des cube hat, das war mir aber zu gestreckt auf dauer.

Bin grad überfordert.


----------



## sugarbiker (15. März 2018)

bei 1.83 und 87 cm Schrittlänge mit 60 mm Vorbau passt bei mir 20" (27,5") perfekt.

Den Rahmen gibts immer noch bei H&S für 299€...und passende Fox-Gabeln bei BC für unter 300€............


----------



## Maitre-B (15. März 2018)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Hab mir nen 18" bestellt. Bin aber grad am zweifeln wegen der Größe. Bräuchte eigentlich laut Schrittlängenkalkulator 19".
> Bin 1.81 Meter und habe 87cm Schrittlänge. Wollte nicht so gestreckt sitzen und das Bike sollte ein wenig wendig sein für u.a. Trails.
> 18" oder 20", das ist hier die Frage. Mein altes hatte 19" was genau die reach vom 20" des cube hat, das war mir aber zu gestreckt auf dauer.
> 
> Bin grad überfordert.



Ich habe mit 1,72/84 ein 18" und finde es so gedrungen, dass es inzwischen von einem 19" 29er abgelöst wurde und demnächst verkauft wird.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. März 2018)

welche vorbaulänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schobbeschorle (15. März 2018)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Ich habe mit 1,72/84 ein 18" und finde es so gedrungen, dass es inzwischen von einem 19" 29er abgelöst wurde und demnächst verkauft wird.


Hab die Bestellung geändert von 18" auf 20".


----------



## Maitre-B (15. März 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> welche vorbaulänge?


100mm


----------



## Berrrnd (15. März 2018)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> 100mm


und dann sitzt du zu gedrungen auf dem bike? 

habe ebenfalls deine maße, und bin zu 26" zeiten immer 17 und 18" rahmen mit 100 mm vorbau gefahren.
jetzt 29er und oberrohre von max. 600 mm. lieber 585 bis 590 mm.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. März 2018)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Hab die Bestellung geändert von 18" auf 20".


tu dir selber einen gefallen und fahr mal beide bikes zur probe.


----------



## Maitre-B (15. März 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> und dann sitzt du zu gedrungen auf dem bike?
> 
> habe ebenfalls deine maße, und bin zu 26" zeiten immer 17 und 18" rahmen mit 100 mm vorbau gefahren.
> jetzt 29er und oberrohre von max. 600 mm. lieber 585 bis 590 mm.




Wunder der Körpergeometrie oder einfach subjektives Gefühl, weiß nicht, es ist einfach nicht so passend wie das 29er in 19" bei identischer Vorbaulänge und gleichem Lenker und ich bin körperlich und geistig meilenweit weg von Rennfahrposition und -ambition.


----------



## schobbeschorle (15. März 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> tu dir selber einen gefallen und fahr mal beide bikes zur probe.


Bei dem Händler an den ich denke steht nur noch das 2018er Modell, hat sich was an der Geo geändert? Muss man erstmal finden die 2016/2017er Modelle....


----------



## rapidrabbit (15. März 2018)

2016: https://www.cube.eu/products/mtb-hardtail/reaction/cube-reaction-gtc-pro-2x-carbonnflashred-2016/

2017: https://www.cube.eu/2017/hardtail/reaction/cube-reaction-gtc-pro-2x-greynflashyellow-2017/

2018: https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/reaction/cube-reaction-pro-blacknred-2018/


----------



## Zerzal (16. März 2018)

Abend, bin gerade dabei mir auch noch schnell einen Reaction Rahmen zu ergattern, bevor es überall nur noch Boost Rahmen gibt, um meine altes Acid quasi für wenig Geld ein Sport upgrade zu verpassen...   Nun habe ich hier etwas gelesen und mir Bilder von von euren hübschen Radel angesehen und teilweise wirken die Rahmen sehr klein, die Sattelstützen aber mega hoch... Was mich nun ein klein wenig verunsichert...
Dachte eigentlich mit einem 21" Rahmen gut zu liegen... Den fahre ich sowie so schon am Acid, und hatte eigentlich immer das Gefühl er könnte länger sein...
Meine Geo ist 185cm mit SL um 92cm... 

Was fahrt ihr so für Rahmengrössen? Da klink ich mich nämlich gerade ein, wenn das e schon gerade etwas Thematisiert wird  Besten Dank schon mal...


----------



## kommaklar (21. März 2018)

Habe ebenfalls ein "Cube Elite C:62" Rahmen für meine Frau geholt.
Aufbau sollte mit vorhandenen Komponenten von meinem Rad vervollständigt werden.
Laufräder, Gabel und Kassette (schon benutzt) waren vorhanden.
Der Rest wurde im Bikemarkt, Ebay und China bestellt.

Teileliste inkl. Gewicht findet ihr im Anhang.
So wie es da steht, wiegt es 8,75kg.
Potenzial zum Abspecken gibt es noch genügend, wird aber nicht benötigt.
Bessere Bilder im Einsatz folgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schobbeschorle (21. März 2018)

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. März 2018)

@Zerzal ich bin 1,87m groß. 19' Reaction.


----------



## Zerzal (21. März 2018)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @Zerzal ich bin 1,87m groß. 19' Reaction.
> Anhang anzeigen 710262


Dank dir. Das schaut ganz schön krass aus  Wie lang ist da denn der Vorbau? 

Hab mir jetzt mal den 21“ kommen lassen....


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2018)

Das sind 110mm. Ich habe sehr lange Beine und noch länger Arme. Mit einen 21' wäre es zu träge und das Steuerrohr zu lang. Ich brauche den Lenker recht tief.


----------



## Zerzal (22. März 2018)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das sind 110mm. Ich habe sehr lange Beine und noch länger Arme. Mit einen 21' wäre es zu träge und das Steuerrohr zu lang. Ich brauche den Lenker recht tief.


Verstehen, sitz du denn dann sehr gestreckt oder eher aufrechter? 
Raubt der lange Vorbau dem Bike nicht auch wieder ein Stück seiner Agilität? Was hast du denn für eine Armlänge? 
Hab zwar auch kurz mit dem 19“ gehadert, aber ich fahr schon das Acid in 21“ und das ist mir eher zu kurz als zu gross. Zumindest glaube ich das... 
Und das 19“ Reaction hat ja da teilweise ähnliche masse.


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. März 2018)

Nein, durch den laengeren Radstand wuerde es fuer mich zum LKW. Mit der Laenge bin ich noch am um spielen. Es kann auch sein, das ich wieder einen 100er montiere.
Ich hab eine Armspannweite von ueber 2m.
Ja ich fahre sehr flach, aber ich bin auch ein aaaaalter Racer 
Wenn du das 21er gewohnt bist, dann nimm das doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (22. März 2018)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Nein, durch den laengeren Radstand wuerde es fuer mich zum LKW. Mit der Laenge bin ich noch am um spielen. Es kann auch sein, das ich wieder einen 100er montiere.
> Ich hab eine Armspannweite von ueber 2m.
> Ja ich fahre sehr flach, aber ich bin auch ein aaaaalter Racer
> Wenn du das 21er gewohnt bist, dann nimm das doch.


Ok, das ist amtlich lang 
Jo hab das 21“ mittlerweile im Zulauf. Hab mich einfach etwas verunsichern lassen. 
Fahre alles andere als flach, bin mich längere Radstände gewohnt und wenns primär auf Trail's geht hab ich noch was anderes... Notfalls kostet der Rahmen nicht die Welt.... 
Dank dir für deine Aussage.


----------



## MTBpleasure (25. März 2018)

Seit gestern bin ich Besitzer eines Cube reaction TM und das Bike hat mir heute im Taunus bzw. auf dem Feldberg oben so richtig Freude bereitet. Am meisten Spaß hatte ich mit der Sattelstütze und den Bremsen  (Magura Trail) wenn ich die Anbauteile mal hervorheben möchte. Die Gabel und der Rahmen einfach nur mega. Das Bike fährt sich in den Trails und im DH wie auf Schienen. Bin sehr happy mit meinem Kauf. Leider wurde es auf der ersten Tour gleich so richtig eingesaut. Das letzte Bild zeigt das Bike wieder sauber.  

Zu mir: 185 cm groß, SL 81 cm = Rahmengröße 20".


----------



## schobbeschorle (16. April 2018)

Hier mein Customaufbau Cube Reaction SL 20", 27.5er. Bremsen sind noch nicht ordentlich gekürzt. Gesamt habe ich in dieser Konfiguration 8,9 kg, Sattelstütze und Sattel kommen noch runter, dann lande ich bei ca. 8,7 kg. Geht ab wie die Rakete schon jetzt. Trailperformance ordentlich, bergauf einfach nur Attacke. 


Frage:
Welchen Kinderanhänger kann ich an einer X12 Steckachse anbringen und ist das überhaupt angeraten?


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2018)

Ich will dich nicht blöd an machen, aber 8.9 glaube ich mir den teilen nicht.
Meins hat 8.9kg an der Hängewaage und das ist schon etwas mehr Leichtbau. 



Aber zu deiner Frage : Cube Rat davon ab. Dann habe ich mir noch ein Alu f29 für den Hänger auf gebaut. Es gibt aber wohl x12 Kupplungen. Ich brauche keine, da mein Singletrailer an die Sattelstütze kommt.


----------



## schobbeschorle (16. April 2018)

Ist aber so... Waage zeigt 8,96 kg an  hab noch 250 Gramm Potential... Bilder kommen bald.


----------



## schobbeschorle (16. April 2018)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aber zu deiner Frage : Cube Rat davon ab.


Ist wohl eher eine Garantiefrage. Glaube nicht dass da was abbricht, bei "moderater" Nutzung. Jedenfalls bin ich noch unschlüssig.



> Es gibt aber wohl x12 Kupplungen.


Ja - kosten so 60 Euro. Muss ich mal prüfen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2018)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Ist aber so... Waage zeigt 8,96 kg an  hab noch 250 Gramm Potential... Bilder kommen bald.


OK, dann macht der Unterschied 29 zu 27,5 den Unterschied Starrgabel zu leichter fox aus. Aber das Rad ist auch nicht auf Leichtbau getrimmt. Für Kiza kommen noch die xtr Pedale und das Hinterrad mit der xx1 Karte rein, dann fallen nochmal für 200g. Die Reifen sind da auch nicht mehr drauf, sollte dann bei 8.5kg liegen.


----------



## MTBpleasure (16. April 2018)

Bei dem ganzen Leichtbau hab ich mich doch glatt an meiner 300 Gramm Tafel Milka Schokolade verschluckt. *hust hust*


----------



## Zerzal (16. April 2018)

Hier mal meins..... Kürzlich aufgebaut



 
Aktuell ehrliche 10.8kg mit Potential nach unten...


----------



## schobbeschorle (17. April 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Leichtbau hab ich mich doch glatt an meiner 300 Gramm Tafel Milka Schokolade verschluckt. *hust hust*


Am meisten Potential hat immer der Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2018)

So Aussagen liebe ich... Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Zudem soll es Menschen geben die schon ideal Gewicht haben.


----------



## schobbeschorle (17. April 2018)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So Aussagen liebe ich... Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Zudem soll es Menschen geben die schon ideal Gewicht haben.


Ja gilt beides. Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob man 14kg wippend hochpedaliert, oder 9kg verwindungsfrei. Bei mir ist 10 kg potential beim Fahrer  Wollte keinem zu Nahe treten.

Also summa sumarum kann ich bei Bike und Fahrer 15 - 20 kg rausholen  Und dann wäre die angesprochene Milka Schokolade wirklich ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (17. April 2018)

Moin,

hätte hier mal nen Anliegen. Habe mir nen Cube Reaction GTC Besorgt. Was mich vervt, ist das die Bremsleitung außen verlegt ist, ich würde Sie gerne nach Innen bringen. Doch beim 2017er Modell endet der zweite Ausgang für den Umwerferzug eben nicht unten, so dass man, wenn man 1-fach fährt, den Kabelkanal nicht für die Bremsleitung nutzen kann.

Gibts da Erfahrungswerte von euch, was sich da machen lässt?

Hab versucht festzuhalten, wo ich einen zweiten Kabelausgang benötige


----------



## rapidrabbit (17. April 2018)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hätte hier mal nen Anliegen. Habe mir nen Cube Reaction GTC Besorgt. Was mich vervt, ist das die Bremsleitung außen verlegt ist, ich würde Sie gerne nach Innen bringen.



Beim 2016 ist das Teil, welches du in der Hand hälst zweigeteilt, mit jeweils einem Ausgang. Du könntest versuchen dir die irgendwo zu besorgen oder evtl. bei deinem ein Stück abzuschneiden?

Allerdings bezweifele ich, das die Bremsleitung in den kleinen Eingang oben vom Schaltzug passt.


----------



## Zerzal (17. April 2018)

Eventuell könnte mans aufbohren. Aber ob es schlau ist
Auch wenn es Optisch ein schmänkerl wär, spätestens wenn die Bremsleitung mal abreisst, wirst den Tag verfluchten, an dem du diese Idee hattest.... Zudem wird die Bremsleitung im Rahmen wohl ziemlich rappeln....


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. April 2018)

@rapidrabbit
Ja an das Teil vom 2016er dachte ich auch schon, nur ob das auch passt.
Die Eingänge oben sind eher Eng, ich verstehe schon was du meinst und nun verstehe och auch den Vorteil von den C:62 / C:68 Rahmen, die haben beim Eingang eben nämlich so Kappen drauf mit größeren Einlässen, zudem auch für die Bremsleitung.

Des nervt mich aber jetzt.



@Zerzal
Also bei meinem Rahmen derzeit habe ich Bremsleitung und ne durchgehende Scjaltzughülle innenverlegt und es rappelt rein gar nichts!




EDIT:
Wie @rapidrabbit schon sagte: Durchlass ist zu klein...
Also muss die Leitung außen verlegt werden.

@Cube Bikes
Das ist doch noch euer Ernst...


----------



## Zerzal (18. April 2018)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Rahmen derzeit habe ich Bremsleitung und ne durchgehende Scjaltzughülle innenverlegt und es rappelt rein gar nichts!


Wenn im Rahmen eine durchgehende Führung vorgesehen ist werden die Geräusche kaum wahrnehmbar sein. 
Wenn aber keine Führung vorhanden ist klappert (höchstwahrscheinlich)  die Leitung.


----------



## schobbeschorle (18. April 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Wenn aber keine Führung vorhanden ist klappert (höchstwahrscheinlich) die Leitung.


Also Schaltung hab ich innen verlegt und klappert nicht.


----------



## Zerzal (18. April 2018)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Also Schaltung hab ich innen verlegt und klappert nicht.


Schau dir genau an wie die verlegt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. April 2018)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Also Schaltung hab ich innen verlegt und klappert nicht.


wie soll die auch klappern?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. April 2018)

Wie auch immer. 

Finde ich echt mies das die Bremsleitung außen verlegt werden muss.

Wenn außen dann schon mittig unter dem Oberrohr und nicht seitlich am unterrohr


----------



## schobbeschorle (18. April 2018)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Finde ich echt mies das die Bremsleitung außen verlegt werden muss.


Hab ich jetzt weniger Probleme mit. Warum ist das mies? Was soll da passieren?


----------



## Tony- (18. April 2018)

Wenn du hast das:
https://www.cube.eu/equipment/spare...ms-shpc-my-2011stereo-shpc-my-2013stereo-hpc/
kannst du tauschen gegen dieses:
https://www.cube.eu/equipment/spare...ms-shpc-my-2011stereo-shpc-my-2013stereo-hpc/
eins davon aufboren


----------



## Zerzal (18. April 2018)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Finde ich echt mies das die Bremsleitung außen verlegt werden muss.


Was ist daran mies? Kauf dir halt n anderes Rad! 

Oder so



Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wenn du hast das:
> https://www.cube.eu/equipment/spare...ms-shpc-my-2011stereo-shpc-my-2013stereo-hpc/
> kannst du tauschen gegen dieses:
> https://www.cube.eu/equipment/spare...ms-shpc-my-2011stereo-shpc-my-2013stereo-hpc/
> eins davon aufboren



Aber Garantie dann flöhten...


----------



## schobbeschorle (18. April 2018)

Ich brauch genau das Gegenteil. Habe die 2er Variante. Brauche den 1er, da jetzt ein Loch unten ist. Sollen wir tauschen  Kostet nämlich 12,95 ... Was ein Wucher!

Schreib bei Interesse.

Reicht dir schon ein einser? Den habe ich hier rumliegen, wäre cool, wenn du mir im Gegenzug deinen geben könntest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (18. April 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Was ist daran mies? Kauf dir halt n anderes Rad!
> 
> Oder so
> 
> ...


von dem Zuganschlag?


----------



## Zerzal (18. April 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> von dem Zuganschlag?


Nö, von Rahmen.... Oder glaubst du er bringt die Leitung durch die Zugführung Diese muss er aufbohren.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. April 2018)

Das Problem ist das es oben nicht durch geht, aber trotzdem überlege ich schon was ich da machen kann.

Ich sehe es eben so: ich habe nichts gegen Außen verlegte Züge/Bremsleitungen, aber wenn ganz oder gar nicht! So halb halb nervt mich.


----------



## Tony- (18. April 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Nö, von Rahmen.... Oder glaubst du er bringt die Leitung durch die Zugführung Diese muss er aufbohren.


dann ein Teil weglassen und so durchstecken.


----------



## schobbeschorle (18. April 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Nö, von Rahmen....


Aua.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. April 2018)

sieht man sowas nicht vor dem kauf?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. April 2018)

Naja jetzt werde ich sie wohl erstmal außen verlegen.

@k Star
Ja schon, aber ich wusste nicht das da nur Platz für die Züge ist. Bei meinem derzeitigen habe ich genug Platz um die komplette zughülle durchzuführen.


----------



## Zerzal (18. April 2018)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> dann ein Teil weglassen und so durchstecken.


Lass das selber schrauben eventuell besser sein....


----------



## Berrrnd (18. April 2018)

bei meinem rahmen habe ich die leitung erst kürzlich von intern nach extern gebracht, damit ich einfach ein paar schrauben und kabelbinder entfernen muss um die bremse zu wechseln.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. April 2018)

Wie oft wechselst du denn die bremse? Mit jedem bremsbelag oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (18. April 2018)

nein, aber zum rahmen polieren oder zur komplettwartung baue ich schon mal alles ab.

bremsleitung 5mal abgeschnitten und immer noch zu kurz gibt es so nicht.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. April 2018)

Rahmen polieren? Sonst nichts besseres zu tun?
Hätte nen Garten der dringend gemacht werden muss...


----------



## Berrrnd (18. April 2018)

auf einer sehr glatten oberfläche haftet der dreck halt nicht so stark.
1bis 2mal im jahr wird nachpoliert und dann ordentlich gewachst.


----------



## Zerzal (18. April 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> auf einer sehr glatten oberfläche haftet der dreck halt nicht so stark.
> 1bis 2mal im jahr wird nachpoliert und dann ordentlich gewachst.


Ach herrje, du weisst aber schon das man ein Bike auch zu Tode putzen kann....  
Das wäre wohl der letzte Grund weshalb ich irgendwas abschrauben will...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (19. April 2018)

Richtig. Naja wer sein hobby zum Götzen macht... das ist nicht gut.

Ich Pflege meine Räder fahre aber auch damit. Mit dem Cube Carbon Rahmen das ist jetzt für mich eine ganz neue Erfahrung die ich sammel, denn bisher stand nur Alu mit Carbon Anbauteilen bei mir im Keller.

Habe gestern Abend noch das BB-94 Preasfit Lager eingepresst, der Rahmen fühlt soch irgendwie so Plastikmäßig an ;-)

Bei Zeiten poste ich auch mal Bilder, wenn alles gut geht Stelle ich den Umbau am Samstag Vormittag fertig.


----------



## schobbeschorle (19. April 2018)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Habe gestern Abend noch das BB-94 Preasfit Lager eingepresst, der Rahmen fühlt soch irgendwie so Plastikmäßig an ;-)


Bin gestern einen verblockten Trail runtergeballert... was zuerst schwach wird ist der Körper...


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2018)

ist schon interessant was da gleich reininterpretiert wird!


----------



## Zerzal (19. April 2018)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> was zuerst schwach wird ist der Körper...


Du solltest nicht von DIR auf Andere schliessen.....


----------



## schobbeschorle (19. April 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht von DIR auf Andere schliessen.....


Ihr wollt doch nur von mir hören dass ich zu schwach für EUCH bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (19. April 2018)

Tag!
Ich überlege momentan, mir einen Cube Reaction Carbonrahmen zuzulegen und stehe jetzt vor dem Steuersatzproblem. Der empfohlene von FSA passt mir nicht, da er zu hoch baut, weil ich damit meine Lefty nicht montiert bekomme. Hat jemand einen andere Vorschlag für einen nicht ganz so hoch bauenden und passenden Steuersatz?


----------



## rapidrabbit (19. April 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Tag!
> Ich überlege momentan, mir einen Cube Reaction Carbonrahmen zuzulegen und stehe jetzt vor dem Steuersatzproblem. Der empfohlene von FSA passt mir nicht....



Bei den FSA Orbit liegt noch so eine Scheibe dabei, ich glaube die kann man anstelle der oberen Staubkappe/Spacer verwenden. Jedenfalls habe ich keine andere Verwendung dafür finden können?
Ansonsten gibt es die Staubkappe auch etwas kleiner. https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...1-fuer-orbit-1.5-zs-1-1-8-steuersaetze-633733


----------



## schobbeschorle (19. April 2018)

rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Bei den FSA Orbit liegt noch so eine Scheibe dabei, ich glaube die kann man anstelle der oberen Staubkappe/Spacer verwenden. Jedenfalls habe ich keine andere Verwendung dafür finden können?


Genau diese Scheibe liegt bei mir auch noch rum, dachte erst ich hätte etwas vergessen .....


----------



## TitusLE (19. April 2018)

Danke euch für die Tipps.
Diese Scheibe ist das die, die in diesem Bild oben in der Mitte liegt? Damit sollte es dann auf jeden Fall passen


----------



## rapidrabbit (19. April 2018)

Das in der Mitte ist der Gabelkonus. Auf dem Bild liegt die ganz oben, die mit dem breiten Rand.


----------



## TitusLE (19. April 2018)

Ja, das Teil meinte ich. Habe mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt.
Vielsten Dank!

Ich glaube, Rahmen ist eine gute Alternative zu einem China-Rahmen. Muss dann nur eine erträgliche Farbe bekommen...*duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2018)

oben mitte und oben rechts sind beides gabelkonen, und keine alternative zur steuersatzabdeckung!


----------



## rapidrabbit (19. April 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> oben mitte und oben rechts sind beides gabelkonen, und keine alternative zur steuersatzabdeckung!



Dann für non-tapered Gabeln?


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2018)

richtig


----------



## TitusLE (19. April 2018)

Passiert denn irgendwas, wenn man die Staubschutzkappe weglässt außer dass die Funktion des Staubschutzes nicht mehr vorhanden ist?


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2018)

nein

ich würde in dem fall aber wenigstens einen durchgehenden ahead spacer verbauen, welcher auf den zentrierring drückt.


----------



## TitusLE (19. April 2018)

Verstehe.
Da kommt ja eh der Spacer von dem Lefty-Adapter drauf. Würde der auch reichen? Geht ja wahrscheinlich nur darum, dass der Zentrierring unten gehalten wird.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2018)

Es gibt einige sehr flache Deckel im aftermarkt. Ich bin am alten 26' elite sehr lange mit Lefty und ohne Deckel gefahren. War kein Problem. Fett drauf und die Lefty ist ja auch ein bisschen Deckel.


----------



## rapidrabbit (22. April 2018)

Zwar noch nicht ganz final, aber heute schon mal eingeweiht.


----------



## SuperSpeed (14. Mai 2018)

Upgrade 2018:

- X01 Eagle mit 34er AbsoluteBlack
- neue decals Felgen & RS1

Gewicht: ~9kg (ohne Pedale)


----------



## schobbeschorle (15. Mai 2018)

Das sieht gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (17. Mai 2018)

Hey Jungs, fährt hier wer n Absolut Black Oval 34T cinch auf der RF Aeffect auf der Eagle? Oder generell eine 34t oval? Und wenn ja mit welcher Kurbel?


----------



## rapidrabbit (17. Mai 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, fährt hier wer n Absolut Black Oval 34T cinch auf der RF Aeffect auf der Eagle? Oder generell eine 34t oval? Und wenn ja mit welcher Kurbel?



Hier. Auf ner Shimano XT Kurbel.


----------



## Zerzal (17. Mai 2018)

rapidrabbit schrieb:


> Hier. Auf ner Shimano XT Kurbel.


Dank dir.
Welche xt genau?
Mit der Eagle?
Falls ja, läuft gut?
Wegen der angeblich nicht passenden Kettenlinie...
Hab mit deswegen ne Aeffect besorgt, auch weil ich für die vorhandene XT(m785) andere Verwendung hätte, aber Passt irgendwie bicht.  Das KB berührt fast den Rahmen.... 

Ps. Kannst mir mal n bild vom KB an der strebe machen? Gern auch PM


----------



## Maitre-B (20. Mai 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Dank dir.
> Welche xt genau?
> Mit der Eagle?
> Falls ja, läuft gut?
> ...



Ich fahre ein chinesisches Kettenblatt auf SRAM Direct Mount, zwar (noch) nicht mit Eagle sondern 1x11, das passt vorne problemlos.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerzal (20. Mai 2018)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein chinesisches Kettenblatt auf SRAM Direct Mount, zwar (noch) nicht mit Eagle sondern 1x11, das passt vorne problemlos.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Danke für deine Antwort, hab das Problem mittlerweile gelöst....


----------



## schobbeschorle (22. Mai 2018)

Welche Carbon-Sattelstütze knarzt und knackt NICHT am Carbon Reaction? (27.2 mm) trotz Unmengen an Montagepaste und Anzugsmonent??


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Mai 2018)

Ich habe eine prc drin: 180g und Ruhe.


----------



## Maitre-B (23. Mai 2018)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Welche Carbon-Sattelstütze knarzt und knackt NICHT am Carbon Reaction? (27.2 mm) trotz Unmengen an Montagepaste und Anzugsmonent??



Diese, ich empfehle dazu allerdings eine Sattelstützklemme mit Schraube, keinen Schnellspanner.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/362067555400


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2018)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Diese, ich empfehle dazu allerdings eine Sattelstütze mit Schraube, keinen Schnellspanner.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/362067555400
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Da kann man vom Gewicht her auch gleich bei Alu bleiben.... 

Ich werfe mal die Newmen in die Runde.... ( zwar auch nicht das absolute Leichtgewicht) Sinnvollerweise auch nicht mit Schnellspanner....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schobbeschorle (23. Mai 2018)

Was wiegt denn die Cube Stütze?
Die Newmen ist für Carbon ein richtiges Schwergewicht. Zum Vergleich die Elita One, die ich verbaut habe wiegt 125 Gramm und hat 30 Euro gekostet. Das funktioniert nur nicht weil Oval Rund trifft.


----------



## TitusLE (23. Mai 2018)

Was habt ihr gegen Schnellspanner einzuwenden? Ich dachte immer, ein vernünftiger Schnellspanner steht einer Schraube nichts nach. Oder ist es, weil vernünftig dann nicht leicht ist?


----------



## rapidrabbit (23. Mai 2018)

Kein Carbon, aber die KCNC Ti Pro Lite Scandium ist auch Recht leicht, kostet aber knapp 80€. Gibt's auch ohne Scandium für die Hälfte, ist dann etwas schwerer.


----------



## schobbeschorle (23. Mai 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Schnellspanner


Kann bei Carbon kritisch werden bei zu viel Anzugsmoment. Bei zu wenig Anzugsmoment rutscht es. Das Thema scheint mir ziemlich diffizil zu sein  Deswegen überlege ich mittlerweile einfach wieder Aluminium reinzubauen.

Die KCNC ist ziemlich geil:
 - 27,2 mm / 350 mm: 100 g


----------



## TitusLE (23. Mai 2018)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Kann bei Carbon kritisch werden bei zu viel Anzugsmoment.


Klar. Aber ist das anders als bei einer Schraube?

Ernstgemeinte Frage. Ich möchte das wissen. Soll keine Klugscheißerei sein.


----------



## Maitre-B (23. Mai 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Klar. Aber ist das anders als bei einer Schraube?
> 
> Ernstgemeinte Frage. Ich möchte das wissen. Soll keine Klugscheißerei sein.



Die Stütze ist zwar nicht sonderlich leicht, dafür aber komfortabler als Alu.
Da die GTC Rahmen eine relativ hohe Toleranz aufweisen ist das Klemmen der Sattelstütze auch mit Montagepaste relativ diffizil, deshalb mein Hinweis auf eine geschraubte, den Schnellspanner musste ich immer zuknallen, was mir in Verbindung mit Carbon kein gutes Gefühl gab. Seit der geschraubten rutscht auch nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schobbeschorle (23. Mai 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Aber ist das anders als bei einer Schraube?


Eine Schraube kannst du mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel festziehen, wohingegen beim Schnellspanner das Anzugsmoment per Gefühl erfolgt und deswegen zu viel werden kann.


----------



## Zerzal (23. Mai 2018)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn die Cube Stütze?


Wenn das die selbe wie auf der Cube Page ist, um die 300g



schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Die Newmen ist für Carbon ein richtiges Schwergewicht. Zum Vergleich die Elita One, die ich verbaut habe wiegt 125 Gramm und hat 30 Euro gekostet.


Ja die Newman ist nicht umbedingt leicht.... Hoffe sie ist dem entsprechend haltbar.... Der Felx soll ausgezeichnet sein.

Mann kann auch eine MCFK rein machen... das geht dann mit 90g los... Geht dann halt ins Geld wenn mann sich lang macht...  Zudem haben die meisten sehr leichten Stützen, ne recht frikelige Sattelaufnahme... Finde ich zumindest.   
Mit dem Preis der Newman kann ich leben.... Wer die UVP zahlt ist selber schuld...  
So no Name China Plaste Misst jedenfalls, jeder darf wie er will, käme mir zB. nicht ans Rad.... Nicht mal geschenkt... Da kann man einfach zu viel falsch machen...

Die elita one kenne ich nicht...




schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Kann bei Carbon kritisch werden bei zu viel Anzugsmoment. Bei zu wenig Anzugsmoment rutscht es. Das Thema scheint mir ziemlich diffizil zu sein


Richtig! Je nach Hersteller, Rahmen / Stütze, sind da nur wenige Nm zugelassen. Meist so 4-5nm, das ist nicht so viel und mit dem Schnellspanner schnell überschritten... Ausserdem wiegt der  
Und wie @schobbeschorle bereits geschrieben hat, wird mit Schraube der Korrekte Drehmoment benutzt. Hat den Nachteil das die Stütze auf dem Trail dann oben bleibt was in kritischen Situationen von Nachteil sein kann. Andererseits schult es die Technik...  



schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Deswegen überlege ich mittlerweile einfach wieder Aluminium reinzubauen.


Ist aber auch nicht 100% unproblematisch, da der Rahen, wenn, immer noch aus Carbon ist und ebenfalls keinen all zu grosse Klemmkraft mag....


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Mai 2018)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Die KCNC ist ziemlich geil:
> - 27,2 mm / 350 mm: 100 g


ein alurohr ohne klemmung ...

schneid bei der newmen oder cube mal die klemmung ab, und guck was die dann wiegen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2018)

Carbon und gescheite Klemmung unter 100€ Procraft sp2 400x27,2


----------



## xxsneyda (25. Mai 2018)

Moin,

Ich möchte nun auf 1x12 umbauen und dafür kommt der SideSwing Umwerfer weg. Für die Befestigung gibt es ja von SRAM eine Abdeckung, aber was mache ich mit dem „Loch“ im Rahmen, wo der Schaltzug rauskommt?

Habt ihr da Ideen?


----------



## Zerzal (25. Mai 2018)

xxsneyda schrieb:


> aber was mache ich mit dem „Loch“ im Rahmen, wo der Schaltzug rauskommt?


Es gäbe blindstopfe. Ich glaube von DT Swiss.
Mann könnte auch n Tape drüber machen oder an einen Schalthüllenendanschlag Dingens mit etwas Leim / Plastidip das kleine Loch schließen und wenns getrocknet ist in die Öffnung im Rahmen stecken.

Mann kann sie aber auch einfach offen lassen. Glaube die kommen sogar von Cube mit 1x11 offen. Zumindest die alten.


----------



## schobbeschorle (25. Mai 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Es gäbe blindstopfe. Ich glaube von DT Swiss.


Blindstopfen kosten wenige Cent von NoName Herstellern. Ich würde mal im Baumarkt schauen. Oder Panzerband  Geht immer.


----------



## Zerzal (25. Mai 2018)

schobbeschorle schrieb:


> Blindstopfen kosten wenige Cent von NoName Herstellern. Ich würde mal im Baumarkt schauen. Oder Panzerband  Geht immer.


Klar, kann man machen..... Aber bei nem Bike für paar xxxx€ kommt es mir auf 3€ nicht an.... Es gibt auch Räder im Baumarkt


----------



## Cycliste17 (26. Mai 2018)

Bei meinem GTC habe ich unten am Zugausgang mit schwarzer dc-fix Folie einen Streifen über das Loch geklebt. Oben mit Tesa. Sieht etwas billig aus, hält aber Wasser und Dreck draußen. Gewicht liegt im mg-Bereich.


----------



## BornBad (28. Mai 2018)

xxsneyda schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich möchte nun auf 1x12 umbauen und dafür kommt der SideSwing Umwerfer weg. Für die Befestigung gibt es ja von SRAM eine Abdeckung, aber was mache ich mit dem „Loch“ im Rahmen, wo der Schaltzug rauskommt?
> 
> Habt ihr da Ideen?



Hab mir den hier gekauft, aber noch nicht angebaut. Hab momentan nen Aufkleber drauf.
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/radon-cable-stop-for-carbon-frames-724831

Denk dran, dass du wohl ein SRAM Schaltauge brauchst. Hab ich auch erst festgestellt, als ich das Eagle Schaltwerk nicht eingestellt bekommen
hab. 2090AXH passt am Reaction GTC Pro von 2016.

Hab auch mal ne Frage. Hat hier jemand nen Dropper Post mit innenverlegtem Zug? Kann ich mit Schaltzughülse in den "Umwerfer-Eingang" und dahinter weiter mit Schaltzughülse? Wie sieht denn so eine Öffnung von innen aus? Ist da eine Fläche, an der die Hülse ordentlich anliegen würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxsneyda (28. Mai 2018)

BornBad schrieb:


> Hab mir den hier gekauft, aber noch nicht angebaut. Hab momentan nen Aufkleber drauf.
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/radon-cable-stop-for-carbon-frames-724831
> 
> Denk dran, dass du wohl ein SRAM Schaltauge brauchst. Hab ich auch erst festgestellt, als ich das Eagle Schaltwerk nicht eingestellt bekommen
> hab. 2090AXH passt am Reaction GTC Pro von 2016.



Danke! Werd die Dinger mal testen! Fahre ehh schon SRAM, hab gleich beim Aufbau das Schaltauge getauscht, aber danke für den Hinweis


----------



## ironwurst (29. Mai 2018)

Tach,

habe mir vor kurzem bei Bike-Discount den Reaction HPA Pro 29 Rahmen zugelegt: 

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...-pro-29-rahmen-black-n-grey-n-flashred-580907

Ich bin eigentlich auch mit dem Aufbau fertig, bis auf die Schaltzüge. Leider waren die Anschläge im Unterrohr nähe Tretlager nicht dabei. Es handelt sich dabei um zwei ovale Öffnungen mit ca 1x3cm.
Auf Verdacht habe ich erstmal, weil es zu passen schien, die Anschläge für die Side-Swing-Umwerfer zugelegt. Diese waren aber zu kurz. Dann im nächsten Schritt habe ich bei Bike-Discount angerufen und mir wurde freundlich zugesagt die fehlenden Anschläge zuzusenden. Dies ist auch geschehen, leider wieder die falschen Dinger. Scheinbar waren da bei Cube einige Systemwechsel in den Jahren.
Cube selbst habe ich übrigens auch angeschrieben, bislang (ca zwei Wochen her) ohne Reaktion (paßt ja beim Reaction-Rahmen).

Ich werde jetzt nochmal bei Bike-Discount anrufen und versuchen die richtigen Anschläge zu erhalten. 

Könnte aber mal einer der 2015 HPA-Besitzer ein Foto seines Unterrohres machen, damit ich mir mal nen Eindruck machen kann wie es aussieht?
Google-Bildersuche war mit meinen Suchparametern erfolglos.

Danke im vorraus!

Olaf


----------



## mihael (29. Mai 2018)

Hi

Hätte heute das gleiche Problem wollte den Schaltzug verlegen und stehe nun vor diesem Problem am unterrohr

Ärgerlich da ich das we auf Tour wollte.


----------



## xxsneyda (29. Mai 2018)

hmm..es gibt/gab mal für die Stereo und AMS Modelle einen Zuganschlag für XX1 (bei den Modellen ging der Zug für den Umwerfer auch aus dem Rahmen unten raus). ob der passt, kein Plan, müsste man mal versuchen. 
https://www.wecycle.de/Teile/Cube-Z...MIrq656pur2wIVlPdRCh0aPg07EAQYAiABEgKqevD_BwE


----------



## ironwurst (29. Mai 2018)

Bei mir sehen die Ausgänge ganz anders aus.

Bei Dir sieht es stark nach dem aus:

https://www.cube.eu/equipment/spare...ms-shpc-my-2011stereo-shpc-my-2013stereo-hpc/

Da war wohl einer schneller


----------



## ironwurst (29. Mai 2018)

Ich habe nun wieder sehr schnell Antwort von Bike-Discount erhalten, nach einem Telefonat und Email mit entsprechenden Bildern des Rahmens. Sind im Briefumschlag auf dem Weg. Bin mal gespannt ob es die richtigen sind.

So sehen die Ausgänge bei mir aus:

https://foto-thumbnails.mtb-news.de...nc3M3Z4ZThlLWltZ180MDM4LW9yaWdpbmFsLmpwZw.jpg

hat jetzt einer die Gegenstücke mal zum draufschauen?


----------



## Zerzal (29. Mai 2018)

Jeder vernünftige Cube Händler sollte die haben.... oder zumindest passende im B2B bekommen.


----------



## ironwurst (29. Mai 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Jeder vernünftige Cube Händler sollte die haben.... oder zumindest passende im B2B bekommen.



das denke ich ja eigentlich auch und habe mich daher beim Händler (Bike-Discount) gemeldet. Aber die Neugierde frisst mich auf und eigentlich findet man von Cube alles im WWW. Aber die Teile nicht. 

Bin gepannt was jetzt in der Briefpost landet. Wäre aber (leider) nicht das erste mal das ich länger um ein passendes Teil kämpfen muß. Eigentlich mag ich aus dem Grund Standardteile!


----------



## Bike_N_D (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe den selben Rahmen, bei mir waren allerdings diese Teile dabei. Hab mal Foto von dem Teil gemacht, hoffe man kann es gut erkennen. Meinen Rahmen habe ich allerdings von Schlierseer-Bikeparts, vielleicht einfach mal dort anrufen und nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mihael (30. Mai 2018)

Da warten nicht mein stärke ist, hab ich das Problem selbst gelöst. 10 Minuten Arbeit


----------



## ironwurst (30. Mai 2018)

Sieht richtig ordentlich aus! Mein "Loch" ist aber ein wenig komplizierter und in Ermangelung einer geeigneten Bastel-Wirkungsstätte kommt das für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## mihael (30. Mai 2018)

Ja das ist hält gut und wackelt nicht


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. Mai 2018)

mihael schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 735033 Hi
> 
> Hätte heute das gleiche Problem wollte den Schalttag verlegen und stehe nun vor diesem Problem am unterrohr
> 
> Ärgerlich da ich das we auf Tour wollte.


Das sind die gleichen Anschläge wie sie bei den Stereo Fullys verwandt werden.


----------



## mihael (30. Mai 2018)

Ich benötige das Originalteile nicht mehr. Das passt so gut


----------



## bumbklaatt (3. Juni 2018)

Gehört es zum guten Ton, sich sein Reaction selbst aufzubauen? 

BD hat gerade das 2018er C62 Pro (1x12) für 1.500 drin. Muss mich sehr beherrschen, nicht zuzuschlagen und mein 2011er Attention in Rente zu schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (3. Juni 2018)

Ja, diverse Anbauteile sind zu schwer. Preis ist aber nicht schlecht. 
Nach 1999 habe ich mir nie wieder ein komplettes Bike gekauft. Teile, soweit sie passten, wurden auf den Neuaufbau übernommen. War für mich immer günstiger als das Rad neu zu kaufen.


----------



## bumbklaatt (4. Juni 2018)

Ok verstehe. Bin eigentlich bisher kein Leichtbaufreak gewesen (mein Attention wiegt 13,8 kg, wohlgemerkt 26"). Gestern dann das erste mal mit nem 2016er Reaction GTC (Originalzustand) meines Nachbars gefahren und begeistert über das Gewicht und den Vortrieb gewesen.

EDIT: Das BD-Angebot ist schon wieder vorbei. Jetzt wieder zum UVP für 1.799, damit hat sich das erstmal erledigt. Eventuell kann ich im Herbst eins als Restposten ergattern, die Rahmen sind ja jetzt für 2018 erst neu entworfen worden.


----------



## mihael (4. Juni 2018)

Meinen Cube reaction Rahmen hab ich auch bei bd geordert und mir selbst eines aufgebaut. Wenn man bißchen im BIKE Markt stöbert und gerne schraubt, bekommt man halt für wenig Geld was ordentliches. Bin derzeit bei 8,7kg ohne Pedale und hab aber noch nichts speziell leichtes am BIKE was Laufräder oder reifen betrifft. 
Werde mich aber mit dem Thema Reifen und Laufräder befassen und  schauen was da zu machen ist. Lg


----------



## Zerzal (4. Juni 2018)

50% der Gewichte die hier angegeben werden glaube ich e erst wenn ich die selber gewogen habe....


----------



## mihael (4. Juni 2018)

Ich verlass mich da halt auch bloß auf ne kofferwaage


----------



## BornBad (4. Juni 2018)

Zack fertig. OK fast, muss noch Leitungen kürzen.


----------



## storck-riesen (5. Juni 2018)

Junior fährt seit einigen Wochen auch Reaction mit 8,78kg.


----------



## Cycliste17 (5. Juni 2018)

War der Rahmen original komplett schwarz? Mein GTC hat grüne Streifen, die so langsam durch die Sonne heller werden.
Bei 8,8 kg mit Pedalen bin ich aber auch schon angekommen. Ein ganzes Kilo leichter geht sicher noch, aber ich bleibe bei dauerhaltbaren Leichtbau.


----------



## storck-riesen (6. Juni 2018)

Am Rahmen habe ich nichts verändert. Er hat nur ein paar neon grün-gelbe Aufkleber.


----------



## bumbklaatt (9. Juni 2018)

Habe mir jetzt bei der 20% Aktion von Fahrrad.de das Reaction C62 pro mit Eagle GX geschossen für 1.440€, denke der Preis geht klar während der Saison.

Ein Neuaufbau kommt irgendwie nicht in Frage, da ich keinerlei Teile aus meinem 26er Attention von 2011 übernehmen kann. Die ganzen elementaren Neuerungen (Tapered Gabel, 2fach, 29 usw.) gingen irgendwie knapp an dem vorbei. Das Reaction ist jetzt eine sehr gute Basis für Umbauten und auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik (Boost, 1fach).

Ich behalte das Attention einfach wie es ist als Stadtschlampe.

Das Reaction wird dann erstmal gefahren wie es kommt. Wenn der Schmerz über den Impulskauf geschluckt ist, kommt evtl. noch die neue Ritchey 1-Bolt mit 195 Gramm dran und ich werde den Conti Raceking aufziehen und ihn tubeless fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maverick75 (11. Juni 2018)

...hab meinen Beitrag mal in den Bilderthread verschoben


----------



## benboo (24. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
habe mir ein C62:Reaction black'n'white (kein KitKat =) zugelegt. Die Leitungen gehen dort ja durch den Rahmen und dabei habe ich beim Fahren bemerkt, dass diese gern mal etwas verrutschen. Dadurch kommt es schon bei kleinen Erschütterungen zum Klappern im Rahmen, durch die anschlagenden Leitungen. Hatte das schon jemand und bekommt man das professionell ohne basteln gelöst?


----------



## Hans (26. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich hab mir gerade bei bike-discount eine Cube Reaction GTC Pro 2017 29er Rahmen für 299,00 Euro bestellt. Ich denke, bei dem Preis kann man nicht viel falsch machen, oder ?
Ein Schaltauge für meine Sram GX Eagle Schaltwerk hab ich mitbestellt, da in der Beschreibung steht, das das Serienmäßige nur für Shimano passt - ist das so ?
bike discount bieter ja noch eine Rahmenbearbeitung für ca. 50 Euro an - ist das nötig oder ist der eh sauber verarbeitet ?

Danke

Hans


----------



## xxsneyda (26. Juni 2018)

Serie ist idr. Shimano direct mount. Die rahmenbearbeitung brauchst du nur bei Alu Rahmen mit bsa tretlager (planfräsung). Das gtc hat pressfit. Bestell doch noch die Radon Gummitülle für Carbon Rahmen, art. 20056630, dann bekommst du die Öffnung für den Umwerfer schaltzug zu! Viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## Hans (26. Juni 2018)

xxsneyda schrieb:


> Serie ist idr. Shimano direct mount. Die rahmenbearbeitung brauchst du nur bei Alu Rahmen mit bsa tretlager (planfräsung). Das gtc hat pressfit. Bestell doch noch die Radon Gummitülle für Carbon Rahmen, art. 20056630, dann bekommst du die Öffnung für den Umwerfer schaltzug zu! Viel Spaß beim Aufbau



Danke. Auch für die Tipps


----------



## bumbklaatt (27. Juni 2018)

Nachdem ich die langen Leitungen anfangs nur im Rahmen versteckt hatte, habe ich sie gestern mal gekürzt. Kann mich mit den Leitungseinlässen direkt am Steuerrohr (beim neuen C62 Rahmen) noch nicht so recht anfreunden. Wenn man die Leitungen so lang lässt, dass der volle Lenkeinschlag gewährleistet ist, stehen sie halt schon immer sehr prominent vorne aus dem Steuerrohr raus. Cube hat das ja eingeführt, um das Carbon am Unterrohr durch seitliche Einlässe nicht unnötig zu belasten. Form follows Function


----------



## ixFayn (3. Juli 2018)

Gude, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem *Reaction TM*? Ich finde das Konzept und den Komponentenaufbau (und auch die Farbgebung) sehr interessant und wollte bevor ich es hole nochmal eine andere Meinung hören.

https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/reaction/cube-reaction-tm-greynblack-2018/


----------



## MTBpleasure (10. Juli 2018)

ixFayn schrieb:


> Gude, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem *Reaction TM*? Ich finde das Konzept und den Komponentenaufbau (und auch die Farbgebung) sehr interessant und wollte bevor ich es hole nochmal eine andere Meinung hören.
> 
> https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/reaction/cube-reaction-tm-greynblack-2018/



Zum TM gibt es hier jetzt einen eigenen Fred. 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-cube-reaction-tm-thread.874693/#post-15369167


----------



## tempest-boy (12. August 2018)

Moin, hat irgendwer Infos ob es den aktuellen Reaction C62 Rahmen auch einzeln zu kaufen gibt?  Bike Discount bietet ihn jedenfalls noch nicht an...
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (12. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
welche Steckachse ist im 2018er Reachtion C:62 Boost Rahmen verbaut?

12x148 ist klar. Aber ich habe gesehen das es da welche mit unterschiedlichen Gewindesteigungen gibt.  (1,0 oder 1,5) 
Welche ist da die richtige ?

Gruß Toni


----------



## edi6800 (12. August 2018)

Hat jemand evtl. Noch den Test des Reaction c:62 aus der bike 04/2018 bei der Hand bzw. Kann den Testtext hier zitieren?
Daaaaaaaanke vielmals vorab


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (12. August 2018)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> welche Steckachse ist im 2018er Reachtion C:62 Boost Rahmen verbaut?
> 
> 12x148 ist klar. Aber ich habe gesehen das es da welche mit unterschiedlichen Gewindesteigungen gibt.  (1,0 oder 1,5)
> ...


Syntace


----------



## Toni172 (12. August 2018)

Danke,
dann nehme ich eine Syntace 12x148mm Rear Thru-Axle


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (12. August 2018)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Hat jemand evtl. Noch den Test des Reaction c:62 aus der bike 04/2018 bei der Hand bzw. Kann den Testtext hier zitieren?
> Daaaaaaaanke vielmals vorab



Here u r:




 

 

 

 



lg basti321


----------



## edi6800 (13. August 2018)

@basti321
Ganz herzlichen Dank
LG
Edi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edi6800 (13. August 2018)

Und noch eine kurze Frage zur Größe:
Größe: 181
Schrittlänge: 86,5
Gewicht: 74 kg
Alter: noch keine 50 

19 o. 21 Zoll?


----------



## xxsneyda (13. August 2018)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Und noch eine kurze Frage zur Größe:
> Größe: 181
> Schrittlänge: 86,5
> Gewicht: 74 kg
> ...



Ich bin zwar etwas schwerer aber der Rest ist fast identisch, fahre einen 19“, größer würde ich auf jeden Fall nicht nehmen, allein wegen der Agilität


----------



## Zerzal (13. August 2018)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Und noch eine kurze Frage zur Größe:
> Größe: 181
> Schrittlänge: 86,5
> Gewicht: 74 kg
> ...


Bei der Schrittlänge würde ich auch zum 19“ tendieren.

Selbst 185/92cm fahre ein 21“ 29er


----------



## edi6800 (13. August 2018)

Dank Euch! Aktuell fahre ich noch ein 29er 20" Black Sin und empfinde es abseits von Tour-Strecken tatsächlich manchmal als nen Tacken zu groß, wobei 20"-Radon etwa 21"-Cube entsprechen...


----------



## schobbeschorle (13. August 2018)

Ich hab bei fast gleichen Maßen das 21" und es passt perfekt.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. August 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Selbst 185/92cm fahre ein 21“ 29er


Dito .


----------



## Maitre-B (19. August 2018)

Neue DT-Swiss X1700 Laufräder, neue GX Eagle und eine Hommage an Mario.


----------



## Cycliste17 (19. August 2018)

Hübsche Socken


----------



## edi6800 (20. August 2018)

...und haarige Beine


----------



## Cycliste17 (24. August 2018)

Ist die Sattelstütze aus Aluminium?
Wenn ja, sag ich nur Kontaktkorrosion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maitre-B (24. August 2018)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Ist die Sattelstütze aus Aluminium?
> Wenn ja, sag ich nur Kontaktkorrosion.



Galt das mir?
Wenn ja, sag ich nur nö.


----------



## Cycliste17 (25. August 2018)

Ja, wegen der Klemmung sieht es aus wie eine Alustütze. Ansonsten schönes Bike. Habe meinen GTC-Rahmen auch in Bonn gekauft. Leider viel giftgrünes Dekor dran. Ein Teil ist schon überlackiert. Bild stelle ich noch nicht rein, da es optisch nicht so toll ist. Notubes-Aufkleber beißt sich mit Schrift auf den Reifen usw.


----------



## edi6800 (26. August 2018)

Moin!
Jemand eine Ahnung, welchem exaktem Fox-Modell die Gabel des c:62 sl entspricht und was sie kostet: Fox 32 Float SC FIT4, 2-Position

Die unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen machen mich ganz kirre


----------



## Berrrnd (26. August 2018)

auf der fox homepage gibt es einen konfigurator, welcher dir eine genaue id herausgibt.


----------



## edi6800 (26. August 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> auf der fox homepage gibt es einen konfigurator, welcher dir eine genaue id herausgibt.


Dank Dir, aber mit dem Filter komme ich nicht zum Ziel - hat das ggf. Damit zu tun, dass die Gabel eine besondere Cube-Anfertigung ist?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. August 2018)

richtig


----------



## Maitre-B (26. August 2018)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Ja, wegen der Klemmung sieht es aus wie eine Alustütze. Ansonsten schönes Bike. Habe meinen GTC-Rahmen auch in Bonn gekauft. Leider viel giftgrünes Dekor dran. Ein Teil ist schon überlackiert. Bild stelle ich noch nicht rein, da es optisch nicht so toll ist. Notubes-Aufkleber beißt sich mit Schrift auf den Reifen usw.



Das ist die von der Syntace P6 Hi-Flex inspirierte Sattelstütze, siehe hier:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/173375755984

Ich habe diesen Rahmen gewählt, weil er für Cube-Verhältnisse SEHR reduziert ist optisch und nicht das klassische LSD Dekor aufweist. Außerdem gefällt mir das sichtbare Carbon extrem gut.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. August 2018)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> *Das ist die Cube-gelabelte Syntace P6 Hi-Flex*, die sich im Kopf (und im Preis) von der originalen unterscheidet, vgl. hier:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/173375755984


seit wann ist bei einer hi-flex der klemmkopf aus alu, bzw. die stütze 2-teilig?

das eigentliche rohr mag vielleicht der syntace-stütze nachempfunden sein, aber nur anders gelabelt ist die cube-stütze nicht.


demnach halte ich die aussage, auch wenn auf die änderung hingewiesen wird, für etwas fragwürdig.


----------



## Maitre-B (26. August 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> seit wann ist bei einer hi-flex der klemmkopf aus alu, bzw. die stütze 2-teilig?
> 
> das eigentliche rohr mag vielleicht der syntace-stütze nachempfunden sein, aber nur anders gelabelt ist die cube-stütze nicht.
> 
> ...



Hui, da lautete die Beschreibung früher anders, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (26. August 2018)

es gibt m.m.n. eine cube stütze die nur eine umgelabelte hi-flex ist, aber nicht die verlinkte.


----------



## Maitre-B (26. August 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> es gibt m.m.n. eine cube stütze die nur eine umgelabelte hi-flex ist, aber nicht die verlinkte.


Die verlinkte scheint auch die Nachfolgerin meiner Stütze zu sein, zumindest das Dekor ist ganz anders, ich habe die Beschreibung oben aber trotzdem geändert, es gibt zumindest keinen Hinweis auf der Stütze, dass Syntace bei der Herstellung involviert war.
Am Ende des Tages tut sie aber bereits im 2. Rad sehr gut ihren Dienst und ich kann nichts negatives über sie sagen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. September 2018)

Ich habe auch mal geschraubt:


----------



## edi6800 (4. September 2018)

Nabend allerseits!

Hat jemand zufälligerweise Kenntnis, was das 2018er c:62 SL in 19“ wiegt? Das 15“ ist mit 10,2 kg angegeben.

VG
Edi


----------



## xxsneyda (4. September 2018)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal geschraubt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2018)

Ist ein Mischmasch, was im Keller noch rum lag... warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxsneyda (4. September 2018)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ist ein Mischmasch, was im Keller noch rum lag... warum?


 
Will mein FSA Oberteil bzw die hohe Staubkappe durch was flacheres ersetzen. Hab gelesen, das unter Umständen die Staubkappe anderer Steuersatzoberteile am Rahmen schleift und etwas gespacert werden muss


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. September 2018)

DAS Problem hatte ich mit dem Crane Creek. Ich hab da glaub ich eine Pro


----------



## gorgo (4. September 2018)

Ich wollte bei meinem aktuellen Reaction ne neue Bremse verbauen und nun frage ich mich, ob der Rahmen für die hintere Bremsleitung ne Führung besitzt oder ich mit dem Draht durch den Rahmen frickeln muss...


----------



## Alpde (7. September 2018)

Das 17,5" wiegt 10,25,heute gewogen oh.P.C62SL


----------



## edi6800 (7. September 2018)

Alpde schrieb:


> Das 17,5" wiegt 10,25,heute gewogen oh.P.C62SL


Dann schau doch einfach  mal in die Antworten auf Deine Anfragen im bikemarkt


----------



## Alpde (7. September 2018)

Noch nicht gelesen war aber heute beim Händler.


----------



## Capodecina (13. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen.

Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (13. September 2018)

zu teuer


----------



## Zerzal (13. September 2018)

Allerdings....


----------



## heisven (22. September 2018)

Moin zusammen,

kurze Frage:

Das Cube C:62 Reaction Pro hat die 1x12 GX Eagle, dafür aber die Rock Shox Recon Silver TK.
Ist das Upgrade auf die Fox 32 Gabel aus dem C:62 Reaction Race 160€ Aufpreis wert? 

Am liebsten würde ich die Gabel aus dem Pro ersetzen.. was haltet ihr von einer Judy Gold?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heisven (22. September 2018)

Ach und wo wir schon dabei sind.. welche Angabe zum Vorderrad ist korrekt?

Vorderrad: Answer ATAC 15x100mm oder 15x110mm?


----------



## xxsneyda (22. September 2018)

heisven schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> kurze Frage:
> 
> ...




Wenn du schon Geld ausgibst, hol dir ne Reba oder SID.


----------



## heisven (22. September 2018)

xxsneyda schrieb:


> Wenn du schon Geld ausgibst, hol dir ne Reba oder SID.



Dann bin ich aber in jedem Fall jenseits der 300€ on top. Dann gleich das Race mit 2x11 und der Fox 32, oder?

Derzeitige Angebotspreise:
C:62 Pro für 1439€
C:62 Race für 1599€


----------



## ZombieBike (23. September 2018)

heisven schrieb:


> Ach und wo wir schon dabei sind.. welche Angabe zum Vorderrad ist korrekt?
> 
> Vorderrad: Answer ATAC 15x100mm oder 15x110mm?



Habe gerade nachgemessen: 110mm

Die Gabel ist gar nicht so schlecht. Vielleicht nicht die leichteste - wenn ich mal ein Schnäppchen sehe werde ich sie ersetzen


----------



## rsr (1. Oktober 2018)

Hi gibt es am C:62 die Möglichkeit einen Lenkanschlag zu verbauen?


----------



## KettenKlaus (1. Oktober 2018)

rsr schrieb:


> Hi gibt es am C:62 die Möglichkeit einen Lenkanschlag zu verbauen?



Nein, leider...


----------



## pacechris (1. Oktober 2018)

KettenKlaus schrieb:


> Nein, leider...


Warum nicht?


----------



## KettenKlaus (2. Oktober 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Warum nicht?



Weil es am Markt keinen vollintegrierten Steuersatz mit Lenkanschlag gibt.
Der Acros passt nicht, und sonst...


----------



## pacechris (2. Oktober 2018)

KettenKlaus schrieb:


> Weil es am Markt keinen vollintegrierten Steuersatz mit Lenkanschlag gibt.
> Der Acros passt nicht, und sonst...



Vieleicht umbauen auf IS auf ZS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (2. Oktober 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Vieleicht umbauen auf IS auf ZS


wie?


----------



## pacechris (2. Oktober 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> wie?



Keine Ahnung  
Müsste eine passende Lagerschale haben....


----------



## rsr (2. Oktober 2018)

Kann wohl kaum funktionieren. Bei IS sind die Lager doch eingelegt. Da passt dann keine Lagerschale, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## der_raubfisch (9. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

ich plane ein XC-Bike für schnellere Einsätze und 24h-Duisburg nächstes Jahr. Da das ganze finanziell nicht ausufern soll und nicht so häufig genutzt wird, wie mein Fully, bin ich auf das Cube Reaction Pro bei bike-discount für 299,-€ gestoßen. Es gibt den Rahmen nur noch in 21'', ich selsbt bin 193cm mit einer SL von 91cm. Passt der Rahmen noch, oder wäre ein 23'' besser?

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## RadioactiveJoe (10. Oktober 2018)

Defintiv 23 Zoll, ich bin 184 mit 86cm Schrittlänge und fahre den 21er.


----------



## Magnum_Phoenix (10. Oktober 2018)

Habe mir den Rahmen des Reaction GTC pro 2016 gekauft. Ich habe ein Problem mit der Zugverlegung.
Ich denke Mal der schwarze Liner am tretlager ist für das Schaltwerk ist. Und der weiße der vom Tretlager zum Sattelrohr führt ist für den Umwerfer.

Nun habe ich aber noch einen schwarzen Liner auf der Oberseite des Unterohrs und kann diesen nicht zu ordnen.
Auf der Cube Seite konnte ich keinen zug erkennen der vom Unterrohr zum umwerfer führt. Ich denke es wäre sinnlos wenn dieser für das Schaltwerk wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. Oktober 2018)

mach mal ein bild.


----------



## Magnum_Phoenix (10. Oktober 2018)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Rahmen


----------



## Zerzal (10. Oktober 2018)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich plane ein XC-Bike für schnellere Einsätze und 24h-Duisburg nächstes Jahr. Da das ganze finanziell nicht ausufern soll und nicht so häufig genutzt wird, wie mein Fully, bin ich auf das Cube Reaction Pro bei bike-discount für 299,-€ gestoßen. Es gibt den Rahmen nur noch in 21'', ich selsbt bin 193cm mit einer SL von 91cm. Passt der Rahmen noch, oder wäre ein 23'' besser?
> 
> ...





RadioactiveJoe schrieb:


> Defintiv 23 Zoll, ich bin 184 mit 86cm Schrittlänge und fahre den 21er.



Würd ich so nicht sagen. Beim 23“ ist das Oberrohr dann schon verdammt weit oben. Das gleicht einem Kastrator... Und so wahnsinnig viel länger ist es dabei nicht. Da kann man auch am 21“ ne. 100er Vorbau negativ montieren und ne flatbar fahren..... 

Bin 185cm mit 92er sl und fahr das 21“ das passt mir gut.... 

Würde daher eher zum 21“ raten und Dir ans Herzlegen vorher versuchen bei einem Händler wenigstens mal beide probe zu sitze. 
Für Rennen wäre eventuell auch ein Elite Rahmen interesant?!


----------



## Zerzal (10. Oktober 2018)

Tourbiker123 schrieb:


> Nun habe ich aber noch einen schwarzen Liner auf der Oberseite des Unterohrs und kann diesen nicht zu ordnen.


Meinst du diesen?



Ist für den Umwerfer zb. für XT FD-M8020-D side swing


----------



## Magnum_Phoenix (10. Oktober 2018)

Ja genau, ich habe gesehen bei den neuen Reactions ist dort der Umwerfer zug.

Ich weiß dann aber immer noch nicht wofür der weiße Liner ist der vom Tretlager hoch zum Sattelrohr ist. Oder kann man beide Öffnungen verwenden, je nach Umwerfermodell?


----------



## Zerzal (10. Oktober 2018)

Tourbiker123 schrieb:


> Oder kann man beide Öffnungen verwenden, je nach Umwerfermodell?


Richtig. Der ist für andere Umwerfer Bauarten...


----------



## der_raubfisch (10. Oktober 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Würd ich so nicht sagen. Beim 23“ ist das Oberrohr dann schon verdammt weit oben. Das gleicht einem Kastrator... Und so wahnsinnig viel länger ist es dabei nicht. Da kann man auch am 21“ ne. 100er Vorbau negativ montieren und ne flatbar fahren.....
> 
> Bin 185cm mit 92er sl und fahr das 21“ das passt mir gut....
> 
> ...



Danke für die Rückmeldung. Testen ist hier leider schwierig, daher muss es so gehen. Bei meinem Radon Skeen fahre ich auch 22'' und bin mega zufrieden, aber das ist auch was ganz anderes...

Mal eine andere Frage. Es gibt das Reaction auch für di2 ausgelegt. Kann man den Rahmen auch für einen konventionelle Schaltung umbauen/modifizieren? Habt ihr da Erfahrungen? Bei 249€ liegt die Versuchung nahe...

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Zerzal (11. Oktober 2018)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Bei meinem Radon Skeen fahre ich auch 22'' und bin mega zufrieden, aber das ist auch was ganz anderes...


Gut ich weiss nicht wie da die Geo ist, aber beim Aktuellen Model ist das Sattelrohr 51cm, um mal nur dieses mass zu berücksichtigen. Das des Reaction in 23“ ist 56,5cm. Da würd ich schon vorher mal mit fahren wollen.


----------



## der_raubfisch (11. Oktober 2018)

Die Oberrohrlängen unterscheiden sich nur minimal. Ich bin mir unsicher, weil ich gerne eine Vario-Stütze verbauen will. Die Sattelstütze sollte nicht nur 15cm überstehen...


----------



## WATZ-dani (26. Oktober 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 580688 Anhang anzeigen 580686 Sooooo Sattelstütze wurde erfolgreich verbaut und funktioniert einwandfrei
Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WATZ-dani (26. Oktober 2018)

MarcoP1986 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 580688 Anhang anzeigen 580686 Sooooo Sattelstütze wurde erfolgreich verbaut und funktioniert einwandfrei
> Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Hallo Marco,
Hast Du vielleicht noch ein paar Bilder von der Kabelzugführung in den Rahmen Richtung Sattelrohr ?

LG, Daniel


----------



## Maverick75 (26. Oktober 2018)

Hi Daniel,

bin zwar nicht Marco - aber bei mir hab ich das so gelöst (Achtung Schlammschlacht gestern )

Oben in den Rahmen rein (unterer Zug - Bild 1), dann am Unterrohr vor dem Tretlager wieder raus (Stopfen rechts mit dem Schraubenzieher mit einem Loch versehen und Hülle durchgefuddelt - Bild 2) und hinter dem Tretlager am hinteren Rohr wieder rein (Stopfen analog) - Bild 3. Dann bist Du am Ziel.

Schweres Gefrickel - aber am Ende zielführend 

VG
Mav


----------



## rsr (3. November 2018)

Hi bin am überlegen meiner 13-jährigen ein Reaction C:62 zu kaufen. Sie ist 171cm groß, denke sie wächst noch 2cm dann ist Schluß. Im Laden wurde mir zu einem 19 Zoll geraten, empfinde ich aber als zu groß.
Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, bzw. was fahrt ihr mit 171-173cm Körpergröße?


----------



## CedGauche (4. November 2018)

Ich bin 172cm und finde beim HT 17 - 18 Zoll als sehr angenehm, wobei mir manche 18 Zöller schon etwas zu groß erscheinen. Cube bietet ja mit 29er Laufrad glaube ich nur 17 und 19 an.


----------



## ZombieBike (4. November 2018)

rsr schrieb:


> Hi bin am überlegen meiner 13-jährigen ein Reaction C:62 zu kaufen. Sie ist 171cm groß, denke sie wächst noch 2cm dann ist Schluß. Im Laden wurde mir zu einem 19 Zoll geraten, empfinde ich aber als zu groß.
> Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, bzw. was fahrt ihr mit 171-173cm Körpergröße?


ich fahre mit 182cm ein 19 Zoll. das passt gut!


----------



## der_raubfisch (26. November 2018)

So, inzwischen war ich doch mal beim Händler probefahren. Klar haben die mir zu einem 23'' geraten, das gleicht aber einem Trekkingrad. Das Oberrohr ist extrem hoch, die Sattelstütze nur ca. 15cm ausgezogen. Daher werde ich mich auf ein 21'' einschießen und eben einen längeren Vorbau verbauen.

Doch ich tendiere grad stark zum Reaction C:62 Rahmen. Vorteil hier ist die Vorbereitung für eine Vario-Stütze und C62. Nachteil: Boost...

Kann das sein, dass die Kettenstreben mit 423mm extrem kurz sind? Weiß einer, wass die Rahmen wiegen? Ähnlich wie die alten Elite C62?

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## filser (27. November 2018)

Hier präsentier ich mal noch mein Rad vor dem Winterschlaf.

Bevor es dann nächste Saison losgeht soll noch die gx eagle verbaut werden und die passende Bereifung gefunden werden. Der Look mit den skinwalls ist unschlagbar, diese wiegen allerdings auch 700g/ Reifen ...
BTW, Profil und Fahrweise ist ähnlich Schwalbe RR (wen es interessiert)


----------



## Magnum_Phoenix (13. Dezember 2018)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem reaction


----------



## Biebertaler (28. Dezember 2018)

filser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 799960 Hier präsentier ich mal noch mein Rad vor dem Winterschlaf.
> 
> Bevor es dann nächste Saison losgeht soll noch die gx eagle verbaut werden und die passende Bereifung gefunden werden. Der Look mit den skinwalls ist unschlagbar, diese wiegen allerdings auch 700g/ Reifen ...
> BTW, Profil und Fahrweise ist ähnlich Schwalbe RR (wen es interessiert)



Das "Problem" mit den Reifen kenne ich, überlege auch schon seit geraumer Zeit ob ich mir Skinwalls motiere, aber mir sind die einfach zu schwer. Meine erste Wahl sind die Ikon von Maxxis, aber selbst in der "normalen" TR Version wiegen sie noch ca. 620 Gramm. Im Vergleich zu meinen heiß geliebten Thunder Burts (ca. 450 Gramm) sind das ja fast schon Welten was dann wieder der routierenden Masse zu Gute kommt. Kleinvieh macht ja auch Mist 

Aber dennoch schönes Bike......fast so schön wie meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steberkno (30. Dezember 2018)

Hallo!
Ich habe mir einen neuen Reaction HPA Rahmen von 2017 zugelegt. Ich habe eine Frage zur externen Verlegung der hinteren Bremsleitung. Im Unterrohr sind 4 Löcher anscheinend ohne Gewinde zur Befestigung der Leitung, Foto angehängt. Was für Clips/Adapter/Halterungen benötige ich dafür? Außer dem Zubehör für die Schaltzüge war nix dabei. Danke!
Gruss


----------



## Bike_N_D (30. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
eigentlich ungewöhnlich, bei mir sind da Führungen angebracht, wo die Bremsleitung aufgelegt wird und mit Clip oder Kabelbinder am Platz gehalten wird.
Ich denke aber, du brauchst solche hier. Zumindest habe ich die an nem Cube Bike auf der Cube Seite mal gesehen.


----------



## Zerzal (30. Dezember 2018)

Schaut aus als hätte Cube da was vergessen. Bei mir sind da ebenfalls aufnahmen für die Bremsleitung angebracht gewesen.... 

Was genau ist es für ein Rahmen und wo hast Ihn gekauft.....


----------



## Bike_N_D (30. Dezember 2018)

Schau mal hier, da sind die im ersten Bild (von schräg vorn) erkennbar.


----------



## steberkno (30. Dezember 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Schaut aus als hätte Cube da was vergessen. Bei mir sind da ebenfalls aufnahmen für die Bremsleitung angebracht gewesen....
> 
> Was genau ist es für ein Rahmen und wo hast Ihn gekauft.....



Habe bei dem Angebot zugeschlagen: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-reaction-hpa-sl-29-side-swing-rahmen-black-n-blue-692540

Habe da schon nachgefragt, wegen der Feiertage dauert das mit der Antwort vermutlich noch was. 
Besten Dank für die Antworten, werde wohl die Lösung von Bike_N_D testen.

Gruß


----------



## Bike_N_D (30. Dezember 2018)

Hier hab ich noch welche gefunden incl. Schrauben. Solltest du nichts besseres Finden oder jemand anderes noch ne Idee hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (30. Dezember 2018)

steberkno schrieb:


> Habe bei dem Angebot zugeschlagen: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-reaction-hpa-sl-29-side-swing-rahmen-black-n-blue-692540
> 
> Habe da schon nachgefragt, wegen der Feiertage dauert das mit der Antwort vermutlich noch was.
> Besten Dank für die Antworten, werde wohl die Lösung von Bike_N_D testen.
> ...


Aah das ist der Alu Rahmen. Sorry glatt überlesen.... 
BD ist so ne Sache, beim Analog Rahmen für die Lady waren 3 Führungen für den Zug am Tretlager im Karton und ein Teil was nirgends hinpassen will...

Hast schon versucht einen M 4/5/6 Schraube testweise ein zu drehen?  Dann müssten die halter von @Bike_N_D ja eigentlich ganz gut funktionieren.


----------



## steberkno (30. Dezember 2018)

Flaschenhalterschrauben passen. Also, mal bei Amazon bestellt... Danke!


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Februar 2019)

Mein Reaction im aktuellen "Winterdress"


----------



## steberkno (15. Februar 2019)

Hallo!
Das Bike ist nun aufgebaut. Nach der ersten Runde über den Hof bin ich  mir unsicher ob die Rahmengrösse passt.  Mit 85cm Schrittlänge (183cm Gesamt) habe ich gemäß Größenrechner nen 19Zoll gekauft. Die Oberkante Sattel ist 34cm über dem Sattelrohr. Das kommt mir verdammt lang vor. Ist mein erstes 29er und ich kann es schwer einschätzen. Montiert dazu ist ein 100mm Vorbau mit 8Grad und gerade Lenker. Von der Körperhaltung passt  das, aber fühlt sich irgendwie nicht richtig an. Was meint ihr? Größerer Rahmen oder lange Sattelstütze kaufen? (Unabhängig von der Kostenfrage). Danke!
Gruss


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Februar 2019)

Das Rad oben ist ein L (19') und ich bin 1,86m mit sehr langen Beinen.
Xl wäre mir zu sehr Panzer und träge. Aber ohne 400er Stütze geht bei mir gar nichts.


----------



## EvilEvo (16. Februar 2019)

Hinzu kommt beim Reaction das relativ stark abfallende Oberrohr. Ich hab das 27,5er in 18" bei 1,74 und 83cm Schrittlänge (ja, Modelbeine ). Meine Sattelstütze musste auch 400mm lang sein und hat nicht mehr viel Luft.
Beim Reaction GTC sieht man eigentlich immer diese langen Sattelstützen.


----------



## Zerzal (16. Februar 2019)

Also ich habe mit seinen Daten die er angibt irgendwie etwas mühe. Wenn ich jetzt keinen Denkfehler habe, bitte korrigiert mich wenn es so ist, kann doch da was nicht passen. 

Er Hatt eine SL von 85cm
Sattelrohr 19“ ist 47cm 
Er sagt Oberkante Sattel sei 34cm über Sattelrohr. Wenn er also nicht vom Oberrohr bis Oberkante Sattel misst, dann ergibt das ja theoretisch eine Sitzhöhe von 81cm... Das ist doch viel zu viel.... 
Irgendwo passt doch da etwas nicht.....

Bei dieser SL müsste die Sitzhöhe bei um 75cm liegen.... Ergo, müsste die Distanz Oberkante Sattelrohr -
Oberkante Sattel etwa 28cm+- betragen.....


----------



## Omega666 (27. Februar 2019)

Moin, Moin,

ich bin seit einem Monat stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Reaction Pro 2019 und ich bin total begeistert. Ich habe jetzt die ersten 300km runtergespult, viel Waldautobahn, ein paar Single Trails und auch mal die ein oder andere "langweilige" Tour über Feld und Radwege.
Es ist mein erstes richtiges Bike. Ich musste vor ein paar Jahren noch auf ein agattu xxl trekking rad zurück greifen, da es eines der wenigen Räder war mit denen man als 150kg Mensch fahren konnte. Mittlerweile wiege ich "normale" 83 kg bei 175, was zwar laut BMI immer noch zu Fett ist, aber der kann mich mal. So genug gelaber, hier mal ein Bild. Aktuell ist quasi alles noch Serie, ich denke der Sattel wird das erste was ich angehe, da der nicht so Ideal ist für 40km+ touren. Ich hoffe das ich hier ein paar nette Leute kennen lerne.


----------



## Maverick75 (27. Februar 2019)

Omega666 schrieb:


> Ich musste vor ein paar Jahren noch auf ein agattu xxl trekking rad zurück greifen, da es eines der wenigen Räder war mit denen man als *150kg* Mensch fahren konnte. Mittlerweile wiege ich "normale" *83 kg* bei 175, was zwar laut BMI immer noch zu Fett ist, *aber der kann mich mal*.
> Anhang anzeigen 831632


Dafür vollsten Respekt  Klasse!


----------



## Deleted 390656 (27. Februar 2019)

Ja, Wahnsinn 
150 auf 83 ist Hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omega666 (27. Februar 2019)

Shamino schrieb:


> Ja, Wahnsinn
> 150 auf 83 ist Hammer.



Danke, wenn man mal die "Hürde" im Kopf überwunden hat, geht es "relativ einfach". Man muss halt wirklich was ändern wollen.
Ein Vorher/Nacher Bild habe ich aktuell als Strava Profil Bild, falls es jemanden Interessiert wie das aussah/sieht.


----------



## Hans (28. Februar 2019)

Hallo

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Vorbaulänge am 2018er C:62 in 17" montiert ist ?

Danke

Hans


----------



## Maverick75 (2. März 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, welche Vorbaulänge am 2018er C:62 in 17" montiert ist ?
> 
> ...


Auf meinem war ein 90mm drauf - kann mir schwer vorstellen dass Cube da unter den Reaction-Modellen unterschiedlich verbaut (hat)...

VG
Mav


----------



## Hans (2. März 2019)

Danke


----------



## Omega666 (8. März 2019)

Wie ist es eigentlich mit den Klassifizierungen von Cube? Mein reaction pro hat eine 3. Der verlust von Bodenkontakt ist ja untersagt, muss man das so eng sehen? Ich fahre gerne mal durch den Wald und auch Mal kleine Wege. Ich forciere es nicht, aber ab und an kommt es halt Mal vor das ein oder beide Räder den Bodenkontakt verlieren. Ich meine der Rahmen ist ja jetzt auch kein Leichtgewicht und sollte doch sowas abkonnen... Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2019)

Du bist ja süß

Schau dir mal ein Video vom CrossCountry Weltcup an. Dann siehst du was man mit den xc Rädern als machen kann.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2019)

@Omega666 oder was denkst du was Cube dazu sagen wuerde:


----------



## Zerzal (8. März 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @Omega666 oder was denkst du was Cube dazu sagen wuerde:


Das findest Du dann heraus, wenn Du dann mal Garantie Ansprüche stellst....


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. März 2019)

Gebrauchter Rahmen... so what? Und weist du wie lange ich schon Lefty in nicht cDale fahre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (8. März 2019)

Ejo.... war nicht so eng gemeint....


----------



## Omega666 (9. März 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Du bist ja süß
> 
> Schau dir mal ein Video vom CrossCountry Weltcup an. Dann siehst du was man mit den xc Rädern als machen kann.


Ja kein Plan. Als ob die ein Standard von der Stange reaction pro fahren. Ich hab kein Plan von sowas. War einfach ne frage


----------



## TitusLE (9. März 2019)

Omega666 schrieb:


> Als ob die ein Standard von der Stange reaction pro fahren.


Standard von der Stange wird es wahrscheinlich nicht sein. Aber der Rahmen ist sicherlich nicht stabiler und damit schwerer aufgebaut.


----------



## Zerzal (9. März 2019)

Omega666 schrieb:


> Ja kein Plan. Als ob die ein Standard von der Stange reaction pro fahren. Ich hab kein Plan von sowas. War einfach ne frage


Die Fahren sowieso kein Reaction... 

Es gibt aber Spezialisten die kaufen sich ein günstiges HT machen ne Marry drauf und denken sie haben jetzt eine Enduro HT.....
Cube will einfach keine Garantieleistung übernehmen wenn man es übertreibt, und hält das offiziell an der kurzen leine. 
Wer aber hin geht und sagt bin mit dem XC über ben 1m Drop da is der Rahmen gebrochen ist dann halt der geleckte.


----------



## TitusLE (9. März 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Cube will einfach keine Garantieleistung übernehmen wenn man es übertreibt, und hält das offiziell an der kurzen leine.


Ich denke, in diesem Satz kannst du Cube durch jeden anderen Hersteller ersetzen. Vielleicht mag es ein, zwei Ausnahmen geben. Aber wer gibt sein XC-Bike schon für den harten Bikeparkeinsatz frei?


----------



## Omega666 (9. März 2019)

Um Bikepark und Garantieanspruch geht es mir gar nicht. Mir ist auch klar das Cube da auf Nummer sicher geht. Ich wollte nur Erfahrungswerte ob mir das Bike unterm Arsch weg bricht wenn ich halt Mal ungünstig über eine wurzel oder so baller und das Bike dadurch Bodenkontakt verliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (9. März 2019)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Ich denke, in diesem Satz kannst du Cube durch jeden anderen Hersteller ersetzen. Vielleicht mag es ein, zwei Ausnahmen geben. Aber wer gibt sein XC-Bike schon für den harten Bikeparkeinsatz frei?


Klar, da wird sich keiner finden der ein XC für den Bikepark frei gibt. Sonst würde es ja nicht XC File heissen

Ich kenne jetzt nocht die Bestimmungen x Hersteller. Aber Cube ist da schon ganz spetziell lustig.



Omega666 schrieb:


> Um Bikepark und Garantieanspruch geht es mir gar nicht. Mir ist auch klar das Cube da auf Nummer sicher geht. Ich wollte nur Erfahrungswerte ob mir das Bike unterm Arsch weg bricht wenn ich halt Mal ungünstig über eine wurzel oder so baller und das Bike dadurch Bodenkontakt verliert.



Einen Defekt kann man mit jedem Bike haben wenn man „ ungünstig“ irgendwo rein brassellt.... 

Aber nein, Dein Reaction wird Dir kaum unterm Arsch weg brechen wenn du mal über ein Würzelchen fährst und mal kurzzeitig Bodenkontakt verlierst.
Andere Faktoren wie Gewicht, übertieben hohe Geschwindigkeit oder irgendwelche Stürze die draus resultieren mal aus und vor....


----------



## Deleted 486981 (9. März 2019)

Mein Reaction gestern bei ner Runde.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. März 2019)

Noch schön sauber...


----------



## Deleted 486981 (10. März 2019)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Noch schön sauber...


ja war trocken auf der Hausrunde...


----------



## Omega666 (10. März 2019)

Schönes Bike!


----------



## der_raubfisch (10. März 2019)

lani14 schrieb:


> ja war trocken auf der Hausrunde...



Gefällt mir auch! Ist ein 21'', richtig? Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## Deleted 486981 (10. März 2019)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch! Ist ein 21'', richtig? Was wiegt es denn?


ja ist ein 21", ich komme ohne Pedale auf 9410g und mit xt Pedale auf 9770g


----------



## Omega666 (10. März 2019)

@nopain-nogain ich hab mal deinen Umbau Thread gelesen. Schöne Bikes auf jeden Fall!


----------



## der_raubfisch (10. März 2019)

lani14 schrieb:


> ja ist ein 21", ich komme ohne Pedale auf 9410g und mit xt Pedale auf 9770g



Danke für die Info. In dieser Gewichtsregion werde ich mit meinem Aufbau auch landen.


----------



## sase6 (3. April 2019)

Hallo,
dies ist mein Neues.

 
Aufgrund Verletzung  erstmal noch eingesperrt.
VG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (25. April 2019)

Hat jemand eine gute Steuersatzalternative zum FSA IS40/52 beim 2018er Reaction Pro C:62?

Bin bei Integrierten nicht so firm und z.B. der Cane Creek Finder führt Cube leider nicht.
Hope hat in den Diagrammen imho auch nur 41/42 oben...


----------



## Bike_N_D (25. April 2019)

Der hier vielleicht: Link


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2019)

Ich hab einen billigen bbb. Hält ohne Probleme  
Der crane hat bei mir auch nicht gepasst, da der Deckel auf dem Rahmen auf saß.


----------



## Zerzal (25. April 2019)

Was spricht gegen den FSA? Der hält bei mir prima....


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. April 2019)

Ich hab mit den FSA keine guten Erfahrungen und den konischen Spacer oben finde ich auch eher unschön.
Könnte den Rahmen Solo günstig bekommen und würde den eh komplett aufbauen.


----------



## Markus0711 (26. April 2019)

Servus. Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Reaction Gtc Pro aufzubauen. Ist ein 19 zoll Rahmen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wielang der Gabelschaft mindestens sein sollte.
Ist ja ein Steuerrohr mit 115mm.Aber dann noch die Lager, Konus, Vorbau, evtl spacer.
Kann mit da jemand ne grobe richtung geben?  
Danke schon mal


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2019)

115mm + ~5-10mm für Steuersatz + ~30-40mm Vorbau.
Es gibt bei beiden sehr flache und sehr hohe Varianten...kann Jan also nicht genau sagen.


----------



## Dot (26. April 2019)

Das Innenlager meines Cube Reaction GTC SL Modelljahr 2014 ist nun ausgelutscht und ich würde 
es gerne tauschen. 

Weiß jemand von euch, welche Einbaubreite dort verbaut wurde bzw. brauche 
ich hierfür einen Spacer? 

Das Lager, durch welches ich es ersetzen würde, wäre dieses...https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-xtr-press-fit-innenlager-sm-bb94-41a-209862


----------



## TitusLE (26. April 2019)

Die einhellige Forenmeinung ist, dass sich hier die XTR-Ware nicht rentiert.


Dot schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, welche Einbaubreite dort verbaut wurde bzw. brauche
> ich hierfür einen Spacer?


Warum verbaust du es nicht einfach so, wie es jetzt verbaut ist? Wenn ein Spacer dran ist, baust du wieder einen hin. Wenn nicht, dann nicht.
Es gibt auch einen Anleitung, die erläutert, bei welcher Gehäusebreite wo ein Spacer hin muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. April 2019)

Ich fahre ein verschraubtes WheelsMfg... null Probleme damit


----------



## Markus0711 (26. April 2019)

Ich hatte da noch ne Frage. Ich weiss, dass es schon mehrfach durchgekaut wurde aber trotzdem.
Passt dieser Steuersatz in das Reaction?
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/acros-is41-is52-steuersatz-fuer-radon-jealous-871669
U d mit dem PF92 Lager hab ich auch so meine probleme. Welche Kurbeln passen da rein? 
Danke schon mal


----------



## TitusLE (26. April 2019)

Tag!
Eine Bekannte von mir hat ein Cube Reaction GTC bei dem der Steuersatz gewechselt werden muss. Wenn ich den vor mir habe, behaupte ich mal, dass ich den gewechselt bekomme. Allerdings müsste ich ihn erstmal hier haben. Und das scheitert daran, dass ich nicht weiß, welchen wir bestellen müssen. Messen kann ich auch nichts, da ich das Rad gerade nicht im Zugriff habe.
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2019)

wovon handeln eigentlich die letzten beiträge?


----------



## TitusLE (26. April 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> wovon handeln eigentlich die letzten beiträge?


Von Steuerrohren, Innenlager...und Steuersätzen...aber ist ein C68 das gleiche wie ein (GTC) Reaction? Ich habe keinen Plan von Cube.


----------



## ReactionGTC (26. April 2019)

Hallo,
Mal eine Fachfrage an die Besitzer eines 2019er Reaction Race Black'n'Flashyellow.
Ist der Rahmen bei euch schwarz wie in der Farbbezeichnung steht?
Habe einen der ist wenn es nicht ganz so hell ist schwarz und in der Sonne lila wird.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiCiLA (29. April 2019)

Also meines ist auch in der Sonne Schwarz.


----------



## der_raubfisch (30. April 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab einen billigen bbb. Hält ohne Probleme
> Der crane hat bei mir auch nicht gepasst, da der Deckel auf dem Rahmen auf saß.



Musste ich jetzt auch erfahren... Kann man da was mit Spacern richten? Ich habe hier von FSA Micro-Spacer liegen, könnten die funktionieren?

Edit: welche Steuersätze funktionieren denn noch ausser der FSA/Cube?

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2019)

PRO Steuersatz-Oberteil 1 1/8 Zoll IS41/28.6
*PRO Steuersatz-Unterteil 1.5 Zoll IS52/40*


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hmm Danke... bei der naechsten Bestellung dran denken. Fuer den Erstaufbau mach ich es es wohl so: Nokon benutzen (liegen saeckweise im Keller) Leiner durch den Rahmen und die beiden Anschlage mit einem Streiven DuctTape fixieren bzw das Unterrohr abdichten. Sollte eigentlich passen. Aber jetzt warte ich erstmal auf den IS41 IS52 Steuersatz
> 
> Edit: sche*** drauf! Ist bestellt. Sollte dann mit dem Steuersatz ankommen. brauch ja nicht 2x an zu fangen




Ist ja nicht so, dass man die Frage nicht auch durch suchen beantworten hätte können...


----------



## der_raubfisch (1. Mai 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> PRO Steuersatz-Oberteil 1 1/8 Zoll IS41/28.6
> *PRO Steuersatz-Unterteil 1.5 Zoll IS52/40*




Ich würde nur das Oberteil nehmen, das Unterteil passt ja. Bist du mit dem zufrieden? Gibt es sonst noch andere Alternativen?

Grüße 
Christoph


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2019)

Wie soll man zufrieden sein ... Er dreht,mehr macht er nicht.
Wie viele Alternativen braust du denn noch? Du kannst dir jeden mit dem Maß kaufen.


----------



## MartinRa (1. Mai 2019)

ich bin gespannt


----------



## der_raubfisch (1. Mai 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wie soll man zufrieden sein ... Er dreht,mehr macht er nicht.
> Wie viele Alternativen braust du denn noch? Du kannst dir jeden mit dem Maß kaufen.


Hast Recht. Hab den eben mal bestellt, zusammen mit einem Hope. Die schau ich mir mal an. Der Cane Creek wird weiter verkauft.


----------



## der_raubfisch (1. Mai 2019)

Mein Aufbaustand sieht ähnlich aus...


----------



## Hans (1. Mai 2019)

Den Bau ich für einen Freund auf. Ziel: unter 10 Kilo fahrfertig für 1500 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2019)

Sehr geile Farbe


----------



## Hans (1. Mai 2019)

Danke. Ich hab den gleichen


----------



## MartinRa (2. Mai 2019)

Gewicht finde ich echt gut für 400€
Inkl. FlaHa Schrauben und der Schrumpfschlauch Leitugsführungen, ohne Schaltauge, in XL


----------



## der_raubfisch (2. Mai 2019)

Jepp das stimmt. Hätte ich meinen nicht schon vor 3 Monaten und 450€ (inkl. Schaltauge) gekauft, wäre es auch dieser geworden.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (2. Mai 2019)

.​


----------



## Zerzal (10. Mai 2019)

Eine Frage, passt eine XX1 Kurbel, BB30 und Reaction 2017? Das hat ja ein Pressfit 92 Tretlagergehäuse...


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2019)

Warscheinlich nein. PF92 ist im Durchmesser zu klein. Da passt kein Lager mit 30mm Achsendurchmesser rein. Die Raceface Chinc gehen nicht weil zu weit aussen...  Es gibt wohl welche von THM aber dann muss es eine BB30 Kurbel mit langer Achse sein (gibt es in lang und kurz). Die erkennt man daran, das der Spacer breiter ist. 





Aber auch mit langer Achse ist es nicht sicher...


----------



## Zerzal (10. Mai 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Warscheinlich nein. PF92 ist im Durchmesser zu klein. Da passt kein Lager mit 30mm Achsendurchmesser rein. Die Raceface Chinc gehen nicht weil zu weit aussen...  Es gibt wohl welche von THM aber dann muss es eine BB30 Kurbel mit langer Achse sein (gibt es in lang und kurz). Die erkennt man daran, das der Spacer breiter ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Das hab ich mir leider schon gedacht, hatte aber gehofft ich hätte was übersehen. 

Bleibt also nur GXP/DUB Oder halt ein anderer Hersteller der Kurbel...


----------



## Zerzal (10. Mai 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die Raceface Chinc gehen nicht weil zu weit aussen...


Meinst Du jetzt eine Sram BB30 passt nicht in eine RF Cinch, oder das RF Cinch, zB. für eine Next, passt nicht in den Reaction Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Mai 2019)

bb30 passt net mit chinch


----------



## Zerzal (10. Mai 2019)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> bb30 passt net mit chinch


Dann hab ich das richtig verstanden. Danke


----------



## michlberger (11. Mai 2019)

Guten Morgen,
ich bin der Neue Alte, soll heißen, war vor Jahren schon mal hier aber seit dem nicht mehr.

Habe ein Cube Reaction Pro HPA 2011 26 Zoll
möchte mir gerne eine Sram NX Eagle 1x12 Gruppe gönnen.
In den wenigen Specs, die man im Netz darüber finden, ist immer die Rede von PressFit BB 86
Wenn man allgemein im Netz über PressFit stöbert, heißt es meistens BB86/92. So wie ich das sehe, ist 86 für Rennrad und 92 für MTB.
Oder hatten die alten Cube MTBs wirklich 86?
Es gibt ja 4 verschiedene Innenlagerschalen von Sram Dub, unter anderem BB 89/92 aber eben nicht 86/92.
Passt das jetzt oder nicht?

Die andere Frage ist der Freilauf vom Cube 2011, passt hier die 12er Kassette von Sram drauf

würde mich über Antworten von euch freuen

SG michlberger


----------



## Leuchtentrager (11. Mai 2019)

.​


----------



## Zerzal (11. Mai 2019)

michlberger schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich bin der Neue Alte, soll heißen, war vor Jahren schon mal hier aber seit dem nicht mehr.
> 
> Habe ein Cube Reaction Pro HPA 2011 26 Zoll
> ...



Als günstige Alternative, könnte man ein einfach Narrowide an die Kurbel machen, diese erhalten, und einfach das Schaltwerk auf ein XT 11 fach tauschen, inkl Shifter Tauschen. Alternativ eine 11-46 Kassette, zb. Sunrace mx8 montieren.
Wäre dann nicht so ein grosser Pizzateller, gute Abstufung und das Schaltwerk wäre kürzer. Mit ner 46er Kassette geht nämlich der GS Käfig. Bei 26“ hätte ich bedenken dass man mit dem grossen Eagle Käfig überall hängen bleibt. 
Gerade die NX macht für mich da nicht viel Sinn. XT ist hochwertiger und dürfte die bessere Performance bieten. Von 46 zu 50 ist’s jetzt auch nicht so wahnsinnig ein riesen Sprung und auf das 10er Ritzel musst Du auch verzichten, solltest du nicht den Freilauf tauschen.


----------



## michlberger (11. Mai 2019)

Danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten.
Wäre auch eine Idee mit der XT
Also könnte man auch ein XT 1x11 Upgrade Kit nehmen mit Kassette 11-46, Schaltwerk, Schaltgriff und Race Face Narrow Wide
Tut mir leid, dass ich so doof frage, bin da einfach schon viel zu lange raus aus dem Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (11. Mai 2019)

michlberger schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten.
> Wäre auch eine Idee mit der XT
> Also könnte man auch ein XT 1x11 Upgrade Kit nehmen mit Kassette 11-46, Schaltwerk, Schaltgriff und Race Face Narrow Wide
> Tut mir leid, dass ich so doof frage, bin da einfach schon viel zu lange raus aus dem Thema


Ja könnte man. Ich würde allerdings kein Set nehmen. Die XT 11-46 Kassette finde ich nicht so toll abgestuft. Die Sunrace ist da mM. Besser. Ausserdem schaut die Shimano scheisse aus. 
Alternativ gäbe es noch die Garbaruk 11-46 da weiss ich aber gerade die Abstufung nicht. Das ist aber auch mit abstand die teuerste aber auch leichteste Kassette.
(Wenn die Bandbreite nicht reicht, wäre noch die e13 eine Möglichkeit, 9-46 theoretisch mehr Bandbreite als die Eagle, benötigt dann aber einen XD Freilauf und die Kassette ist nicht günstig)

Ein Race Face NW Blatt kann man nehmen, ich würde aber ein Absolute Black bevorzugen.

Ps. Bezüglich Schaltwerk / Shifter, schau mal in den Bikemarkt. Bei den ganzen Eagel upgrades müssten dort doch reichlich M8000 Schaltwerke / Shifter in neuwertigen Zuständen vorhanden sein. Ausser du bist aus der CH, dann gib bescheid falls gebraucht eine Option ist


----------



## michlberger (12. Mai 2019)

Hallo nochmal,

habe jetzt noch einmal recherchiert und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ein Sram GX 1x11 Upgrade Kid auch keine schlechte Lösung wäre. 10-42 Zähne
Habe jetzt auf meinem Cube ein 
Sunringl Ryde XMB wheelset mit Shimano CS-HG81 11-36T, 10-speed Kassette 
und vorne 
Shimano Deore XT FC-M770-10 Hollowtech II 42x32x24T, 175mm, Press-Fit BB (BB86) 10 speed

wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe, bräuchte ich dann für die Sram 11er Kassette einen
Sun Ringle, XD Umrüstkit SRC/SRX, Sram 11s/12s Freilauf 
und vorne z.B ein
Race Face Narrow Wide Kettenblatt

falls das alles so richtig ist, ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, wie ich den neuen Zahnkranz auf die XT Kurbel richtig montiere. Es fehlen ja dann 2 Zahnkränze. Gibt es da Abstandshalter oder Spacer, um den neuen Zahnkranz auf der bisher mittleren Position (mittlerer Zahnkranz) zu montieren?



SG michlberger


----------



## Zerzal (12. Mai 2019)

michlberger schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> habe jetzt noch einmal recherchiert und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ein Sram GX 1x11 Upgrade Kid auch keine schlechte Lösung wäre. 10-42 Zähne
> Habe jetzt auf meinem Cube ein
> ...


Also ich persönlich fände es verkehrt einen 1x11 GX Umbau einem 1x11 XT vor zuziehen. Aber das musst Du wissen.

Zur Kurbel, dachte es ist eine m785. Aber da hab ich mich wohl verguckt. 
Ob das mit einer 770 auch so einfach geht weiss ich grad nicht. Wenn ich nicht irre, hat die einen anderen Lochkreis? Weisst Du diesen?
Wenn der 104mm ist, bräuchtest du ein KB mit LK104. Da aber am der m770 das grosse KB Außen hin kommt, weiss ich nicht ob dann die Kettenlinie passt.


----------



## michlberger (12. Mai 2019)

Hi, weiß ich jetzt leider nicht
Muss ich Morgen Nachmittag mal messen. Bin noch unterwegs
Ich schreib dann
Danke erst mal


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Mai 2019)

warum sollte man das kettenblatt außen montieren?

ist 64/104 mm


----------



## Zerzal (12. Mai 2019)

Weil das Kettenblatt mit LK 104 bei der M770 von aussenmontiert ist. Schaut zumindest auf Bildern so aus. Kannst du mal schauen ob das mittlere KB an der selben Aufnahme die das grosse KB befestigt ist?
Wenn ja, kannst du eine KB mit 104LK innen auf die äußere Bohrung befestigen. Dann sollte die Kettenlinie eigentlich passen. Schaut halt dann eventuell etwas komisch aus....


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Mai 2019)

kann problemlos in der mitte montiert werden.

fahre eine xtr fc-m970 seit jahren so. mal 1-fach, mal 2-fach auf klein-mitte.


----------



## Zerzal (12. Mai 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> kann problemlos in der mitte montiert werden.
> 
> fahre eine xtr fc-m970 seit jahren so. mal 1-fach, mal 2-fach auf klein-mitte.


Ah, also so wie ich dachte. LK104 KB so wie das mittlere KB montiert.
Vermutlich mit kürzeren Schrauben?


----------



## Shonzo (12. Mai 2019)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Wenn Du fertig bist, musst Du mal ein Foto reinstellen, wie ein 26er mit so einem Pizza-Teller hinten aussieht.



Na so:


----------



## michlberger (12. Mai 2019)

Sieht nach außen aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (12. Mai 2019)

michlberger schrieb:


> Sieht nach außen aus


Das grosse ist aussen an der selben Befestigung wie das mittlere, grün markierte, KB montiert. Dann kannst dir ein Kettenblatt mit LK 104, (wenn dem denn so ist), nehmen und montierst es innen, dort wo das grün markierte wäre, an die Kurbel.


----------



## michlberger (13. Mai 2019)

Hab jetzt mal nachgemessen, bin auf ca 74mm gekommen, von Lochmitte zu Lichmitte
Das dürfte dann also 104 sein
Aber gibt es keine Möglichkeit, die beiden überflüssigen wegzulassen?


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Mai 2019)

michlberger schrieb:


> Aber gibt es keine Möglichkeit, die beiden überflüssigen wegzulassen?


was bewegt dich zu der annahme, dass es nicht gehen würde?


----------



## Zerzal (13. Mai 2019)

michlberger schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal nachgemessen, bin auf ca 74mm gekommen, von Lochmitte zu Lichmitte
> Das dürfte dann also 104 sein
> Aber gibt es keine Möglichkeit, die beiden überflüssigen wegzulassen?


??

Wieso nicht? Schrauben raus Kettenblatt weg... Neues Kettenblatt am oberen Loch von innen anbringen.... So als würdest du das Mittlere KB tauschen, aber halt das Grosse und kleine nicht mehr mit montieren....

Wenn dir das zu umständlich ist, wäre die alternative XT m8000 1x11 Kurbel besorgen und einbauen...  zB


----------



## michlberger (13. Mai 2019)

Dachte nur, hat sich so angehört

Das mit dem
Sun Ringle, XD Umrüstkit SRC/SRX, Sram 11s/12s Freilauf 
passt oder? Ist das der Richtige für die Sram?

Ich glaub, ich nehm doch den Pizzateller ;(


----------



## Zerzal (18. Mai 2019)

michlberger schrieb:


> Dachte nur, hat sich so angehört
> 
> Das mit dem
> Sun Ringle, XD Umrüstkit SRC/SRX, Sram 11s/12s Freilauf
> ...


Das weiss ich nicht. Sorry


----------



## storck-riesen (20. Mai 2019)

3x Reaction on Tour:


----------



## dimrest88 (9. Juni 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe eine Frage zu meinem Reaction GTC von 2014. Habe heute versucht eine NX Eagle auf das Rad zu bauen. Serienmässig ist ein Schaltauge #123 verbaut. Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, da passt was nicht. Habe schon im vornherein bei Cube angerufen, aber dort hatte noch niemand so ein Umbau durchgeführt. 

Habe auch schon einen Thread im Tech-Forum eröffnet (bevor ich diesen hier gefunden habe). Dort gibt es Bilder
-> Link: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umruestung-shimano-3x10-xt-auf-sram-1x12-nx-eagle-schaltauge.891201/

Die Frage (wie im anderen Thread): Kann jemand mit Sicherheit sagen, ob das Schaltauge das richtige ist oder ob ich ein anderes brauche?

Danke und Grüsse


----------



## Zerzal (9. Juni 2019)

dimrest88 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> habe eine Frage zu meinem Reaction GTC von 2014. Habe heute versucht eine NX Eagle auf das Rad zu bauen. Serienmässig ist ein Schaltauge #123 verbaut. Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, da passt was nicht. Habe schon im vornherein bei Cube angerufen, aber dort hatte noch niemand so ein Umbau durchgeführt.
> 
> ...


Ich glaube das 123 ist für Shimano direct Mount. Ich meinte Du brauchst dieses
100% sicher bin ich aber auch nicht.


Edit:
Scheint wirklich dieses zusein. Hier ein paar mehr infos....

So wie ich das sehe, ist es das „148 kurz“ was Du brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dimrest88 (10. Juni 2019)

Hey Zerzal,

danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Dann versuche ich es mal damit


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juni 2019)

ob ein schaltauge passt oder nicht sicht man am besten, wenn man es verbaut und dann mal ein bild vom aufbau postet.

#148 ist einfach der nachfolger für #123.


----------



## Zerzal (10. Juni 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> ob ein schaltauge passt oder nicht sicht man am besten, wenn man es verbaut und dann mal ein bild vom aufbau postet.
> 
> #148 ist einfach der nachfolger für #123.


Nein, glaube stimmt nicht so ganz. Beim #123 montiert man Shimano Schaltwerke direkt. Beim #148 „kurz“ montiert man dieses nicht direkt. Heisst das Zwischenstück bleibt. So wie ich das sehe ist,  #148 ist für Shimano non direct mount und Sram, und #123 ist für Shimano direct mount. 

(Keine Ahnung ob es das #148 auch noch in einer langen Version gibt. Das wäre dann der direkte Nachfolger vom #123)




 





dimrest88 schrieb:


> Hey Zerzal,
> 
> danke für die schnelle Hilfe. Dann versuche ich es mal damit


Bitte. Aber ohne Gewähr


----------



## Martelltaler (15. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
habe mich schon öfters hier informiert, will mich nun mit einem eigenen Beitrag beteiligen. 
Grund: Ich fahre seit Mitte Mai ein Cube C:62 Reaction One (bei Bike-Discount bestellt) mit der neuen XTR-Gruppe und muss mich doch über einiges wundern.
A) Lieferfrist betrug 7 Monate, anscheinend mitbedingt durch den Produktionsausfall der Fabrik in Japan, in der die XTR-Kurbeln produziert werden. Diese wurden ersetzt durch e:thirteen-Kurbeln aus Karbon, ca. 100 Gramm leichter als Shimano XTR.
B) In der XTR-Werbung wurde auf die lautlosen Scylence-Naben verwiesen - is nix mit Scylence, diese Technologie wurde still und heimlich wieder aus dem Programm genommen. Rad schnurrt im Leerlauf wie gehabt.
C) Nach den ersten Kilometern mit dem Rad fiel mir an Steigungen (ab 7-8%) ein stetiges Knarzgeräusch auf. Dies kommt vom 12-fach-Zahnkranz und kann durch Aufstecken eines Zusatzrings zwischen Nabenkörper und Zahnkranz behoben werden. Der Ring ist anscheinend bei Paul Lange lieferbar.
D) Das Schaltauge war bei Lieferung leicht verbogen, was zur Folge hatte, dass das Schaltauge erneuert und die Schaltung neu eingestellt werden musste.
Nach dem Abstellen dieser Schwierigkeiten läuft das Rad sehr gut. Bremsen, Federgabel und Schaltung sind hervorragend.


----------



## Zerzal (15. Juni 2019)

Zumindest zu D kann ich dir sagen das dies relativ normal ist und ein richten gereicht hätte.... Auch ein neues Schaltauge muss nicht gerade sein.


----------



## dimrest88 (23. Juni 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Nein, glaube stimmt nicht so ganz. Beim #123 montiert man Shimano Schaltwerke direkt. Beim #148 „kurz“ montiert man dieses nicht direkt. Heisst das Zwischenstück bleibt. So wie ich das sehe ist,  #148 ist für Shimano non direct mount und Sram, und #123 ist für Shimano direct mount.
> 
> (Keine Ahnung ob es das #148 auch noch in einer langen Version gibt. Das wäre dann der direkte Nachfolger vom #123)
> 
> ...



Hallo Zusammen,

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag. Ich war nochmals im Cube Laden und dort bei nem guten Techniker. Das Schaltauge das nun das Richtige ist hat die #106 (Cube Artikel-Nr 10107). Das #148 passte nicht an den Rahmen. Der NX Eagle Satz läuft nun wie ne 1  Das "Gewackel" hat sich nach der Montage und dem Aufziehen der Kette auch erledigt. Anbei noch ein Bild der beiden Augen (#123 links und #106 rechts)

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maverick75 (23. Juni 2019)

Mahlzeit!

Ich hab da nun auch mal ne technische Frage  Ich suche für mein 2018er Reaction SL eine neue Steckachse fürs Hinterrad. Anforderungen: Nur werkzeuglos - hab keinen Bock (mehr), ständig mit nem Inbus zu hantieren wenn mal das Rad raus soll/muss...

Nun gibts da ja verschiedenste Ausführungen bezüglich Länge und Gewinde etc. Boost hat der Rahmen auch, das ist erstmal klar. Aber welche Achse kommen in Frage? Hat einer der Fahrer hier mal eine getauscht/nachgerüstet?

VG und Danke erstmal!
Mav


----------



## Reen (3. August 2019)

Die letzte Frage interessiert mich auch. Ich habe mir gestern einen 2017er Reaction HPA SL Rahmen gekauft und ich hätte gerne eine Steckachse mit Hebel. Gibt es da überhaupt was? 

Boost irritiert mich. Ich dachte, das wäre eine Erweiterung der Achslänge. Hat das auch was mit dem Gewinde zu tun? Ich gehe davon aus, dass mein Modell https://www.cube.eu/2017/hardtail/reaction/cube-reaction-hpa-sl-2x-blacknblue-2017/ kein Boost hat.


----------



## edi6800 (3. August 2019)

Reen schrieb:


> Die letzte Frage interessiert mich auch. Ich habe mir gestern einen 2017er Reaction HPA SL Rahmen gekauft und ich hätte gerne eine Steckachse mit Hebel. Gibt es da überhaupt was?
> 
> Boost irritiert mich. Ich dachte, das wäre eine Erweiterung der Achslänge. Hat das auch was mit dem Gewinde zu tun? Ich gehe davon aus, dass mein Modell https://www.cube.eu/2017/hardtail/reaction/cube-reaction-hpa-sl-2x-blacknblue-2017/ kein Boost hat.


Das 2017er hatte meines Wissens nach noch keinen Boost Standard, von daher sollte die hier passen: 142x12


----------



## edi6800 (3. August 2019)

Maverick75 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Ich hab da nun auch mal ne technische Frage  Ich suche für mein 2018er Reaction SL eine neue Steckachse fürs Hinterrad. Anforderungen: Nur werkzeuglos - hab keinen Bock (mehr), ständig mit nem Inbus zu hantieren wenn mal das Rad raus soll/muss...
> 
> ...


Für Dich die hier:148x12 Boost


----------



## edi6800 (3. August 2019)

Endri schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. kann mir bitte Jemand mal Tipps für Straßenreifen geben.
> Ich möchte mit meinem Hardtail zu70-80 % auf Straßen bewegen und somit wenig widerstandwie möglich haben.
> Habt Ihr Tipps für mich?


Conti XKing RaceSport 2,2


----------



## Berrrnd (3. August 2019)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Das 2017er hatte meines Wissens nach noch keinen Boost Standard, von daher sollte die hier passen: 142x12


passt nicht, da beim rahmen x12 als hinterachsstandard angegeben ist.


----------



## Reen (3. August 2019)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Das 2017er hatte meines Wissens nach noch keinen Boost Standard, von daher sollte die hier passen: 142x12



Danke für deine Antwort, aber die Gewindesteigung passt hier nicht.

Bin aber auf die HWQASM00S0234S und HWQASM00S2955S (https://www.dtswiss.com/de/produkte/naben-rws/rws/12-mm/) von DT Swiss aufmerksam geworden. Die müssten eigentlich passen, sofern der Cube Rahmen 162,5 mm Achs- und 15 mm Gewindelänge verträgt. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## OdwMiBiker (3. August 2019)

Endri schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. kann mir bitte Jemand mal Tipps für Straßenreifen geben.
> Ich möchte mit meinem Hardtail zu70-80 % auf Straßen bewegen und somit wenig widerstandwie möglich haben.
> Habt Ihr Tipps für mich?


Ich fahre den Continental CrossKing vorne und den RaceKing hingen beiden in der Black Chili Mischung


----------



## Zerzal (3. August 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> passt nicht, da beim rahmen x12 als hinterachsstandard angegeben ist.


Warum sollte der nocht passen 
X steht doch für den Durchmesser... als 142x12 ? 


OdwMiBiker schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Continental CrossKing vorne und den RaceKing hingen beiden in der Black Chili Mischung


Bist damit glücklich? Hab die mir jetzt gerade für mein Reaction bestellt da mir schon paar Leute gesagt haben das der neue Ray ganz ok, der neue Ralph aber recht scheisse sei....


----------



## Berrrnd (3. August 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Warum sollte der nocht passen
> X steht doch für den Durchmesser... als 142x12 ?


142x12 gibt einfach nur den einbaustandard für die hinterradnabe an.
damit ist ein parameter, nämlich der durchmesser, der zu verwendenen achse vorgegeben.

dann gibt es noch:
kopfform
gewindesteigung
gewindelänge
gesamtlänge

und in der beschreibung auf der cube homepage ist halt der achsstandard syntace x12 angegeben.
damit sind die o.g. parameter vorgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (3. August 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> 142x12 gibt einfach nur den einbaustandard für die hinterradnabe an.
> damit ist ein parameter, nämlich der durchmesser, der zu verwendenen achse vorgegeben.
> 
> dann gibt es noch:
> ...


Alles Klar, danke für die ausführlich Antwort.


----------



## Zerzal (3. August 2019)

Reen schrieb:


> Bin aber auf die HWQASM00S0234S und HWQASM00S2955S (https://www.dtswiss.com/de/produkte/naben-rws/rws/12-mm/) von DT Swiss aufmerksam geworden. Die müssten eigentlich passen, sofern der Cube Rahmen 162,5 mm Achs- und 15 mm Gewindelänge verträgt. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


Schaut aus, verglichen mit der Syntace, als könnten die Passen. müsste man wohl am Rad versuchen können. Aber warum nicht einfach die Syntace nehmen.....


----------



## edi6800 (3. August 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Schaut aus, verglichen mit der Syntace, als könnten die Passen. müsste man wohl am Rad versuchen können. Aber warum nicht einfach die Syntace nehmen.....


Sorry , hatte x12 überlesen - dann der hier: X12


----------



## edi6800 (3. August 2019)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Sorry , hatte x12 überlesen - dann der hier: X12


Und für Boost die hier: X12 boost


----------



## OdwMiBiker (3. August 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Warum sollte der nocht passen
> X steht doch für den Durchmesser... als 142x12 ?
> 
> Bist damit glücklich? Hab die mir jetzt gerade für mein Reaction bestellt da mir schon paar Leute gesagt haben das der neue Ray ganz ok, der neue Ralph aber recht scheisse sei....


Sehr zufrieden die Rollen super auf Asphalt und Feldwege auch ein Abstecher auf den Trail passt


----------



## Zerzal (3. August 2019)

OdwMiBiker schrieb:


> Sehr zufrieden die Rollen super auf Asphalt und Feldwege auch ein Abstecher auf den Trail passt


Sehr cool danke. 
Bist vorher vielleicht mal RoRo und RaRa gefahren und hast einen vergleich?


----------



## Reen (3. August 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Schaut aus, verglichen mit der Syntace, als könnten die Passen. müsste man wohl am Rad versuchen können. Aber warum nicht einfach die Syntace nehmen.....



Hab noch keine mit Hebel von Syntace gesehen. Ich möchte auch mal ohne Werkzeug unterwegs sein und das HR rausnehmen können, daher mein Wunsch.



k_star schrieb:


> 142x12 gibt einfach nur den einbaustandard für die hinterradnabe an.
> damit ist ein parameter, nämlich der durchmesser, der zu verwendenen achse vorgegeben.
> 
> dann gibt es noch:
> ...



Dass die Innenbreite 142 beträgt, war mir schon klar. Aber soweit ich mich schlau machen konnte, ist mit X12 eben nicht alles definiert. M12 x 1.0 ja, ansonsten findet man Unterschiedliches.

Danke für eure Beiträge.


----------



## Zerzal (3. August 2019)

Reen schrieb:


> Hab noch keine mit Hebel von Syntace gesehen. Ich möchte auch mal ohne Werkzeug unterwegs sein und das HR rausnehmen können, daher mein Wunsch.


Ok. Ich finde Hebel blöd. Fahre immer ohne, dafür mit dem passenden schlüssel beim Schlauch... 
In deinem Fall jetzt nicht so dramatisch, aber am Carbon Rahmen will ich im Normalfall die Achse mit passendem Drehmoment fest haben. Geht mit Hebel eben nocht, resp. Nur bei DT wo der Hebel abgenommen werden kann....


----------



## Berrrnd (3. August 2019)

Reen schrieb:


> Hab noch keine mit Hebel von Syntace gesehen. Ich möchte auch mal ohne Werkzeug unterwegs sein und das HR rausnehmen können, daher mein Wunsch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was denn für unterschiede bei x12 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OdwMiBiker (3. August 2019)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Sehr cool danke.
> Bist vorher vielleicht mal RoRo und RaRa gefahren und hast einen vergleich?


Bin vorher vorne roro und hinter Thunder Bird gefahren in der light Ausführung finde die Conti besser bessere grip bei gleich guten Rollwiderstand


----------



## Reen (3. August 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> was denn für unterschiede bei x12 ?



Unterschiedliche Gesamt- und Gewindelängen...


----------



## turboquattro (4. August 2019)

Ich hatte über Ali diese bestellt. Passt einwandfrei, ist leicht und preiswert.


----------



## Reen (9. August 2019)

Wofür ist denn das Langloch im Sitzrohr meines 2017er HPA, rückseitig, knapp über dem Tretlager, gedacht? Gibt es da einen Stopfen für?

EDIT: Es ist etwas kleiner, als die Öffnungen für die Schaltzugführung, weshalb sowas hier nicht passen dürfte: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-dt-cable-entry-cover-548269

Sollte das Loch für eine Dropper Post sein, soll das Kabel dann neben der Bremsleitung mit irgendwelchen Doppelklemmen an den Rahmen geschraubt werden?


----------



## MartinRa (9. August 2019)

9,7 kg wie abgebildet.


----------



## Donstephano (17. August 2019)

Servus zusammen,

habe mir ein Reaction Race Eagle gekauft in 23". Hatte auch das Radon Jealous im Blick, da wurde mir 22" im Forum von Radon selbst empfohlen. Die Größen 22 und 23 Zoll der beiden Hersteller sind beim Geometrievergleich jedoch nahezu identisch. Auch der Verkäufer im Cube Laden hat mir zu 23" geraten. Nun habe ich bei 192cm Größe eine SL von 90cm und hier gelesen, dass manche sogar das 20" Reaction fahren, bei gleichen Körpermaßen wohlgemerkt. Ich fahre keine Rennen, bin noch Anfänger bei Hardtails aber nach 60km und 1200hm merke ich schon ein Ziehen im unteren Rücken. Woran merke ich denn, ob mir das Bike von der Größe her passt? Wenn ich mich im Vorbeifahren im Fensterspiegel sehe, finde ich schon, dass das proportional passt. Allerdings bin ich durch die Einträge hier nun leicht verunsichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (19. August 2019)

Ich bin 1,86 cm gross mit Schrittlänge von 94 cm. Ich fahre ein 21 Zoll Cube Reaction 2018 und habe den 100 mm gegen einen 90 mm getauscht. Jetzt hat es die richtige wohlfühl Geo für mich.


----------



## Zerzal (19. August 2019)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. 185/92cm und fahre ein 2017er ebenfalls in 21“ mit 90er Vorbau. 
Du hast ja etwas mehr Oberkörper. Da kann das 23“er schon passen.  
Das ziehen im Rücken würd ich jetzt erstmal auf die Anfänger Schippe legen. 
Eventuell halt mal einen um 1-2cm kürzeren Vorbau probieren. Oder aber Vorbau runter / hoch setzen.


----------



## gangsterlimo (19. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einen Reaction AL Rahmen von 2017 gekauft und bin mit dem Aufbau fast fertig. Ich habe nur absolut keine Ahnung wie die Hydraulikleitung der hinteren Bremse am Rahmen befestigt wird. Schräg an der Unterseite des Rahmenrohres das vom Steuerrohr zum Trtlager läuft, sind mehrere Bohrungen mit Innengewinde M4. Gibt es da spezielle Halter? Von anderen Cube Rahmen kenne ich angenietete oder angeschweißte Halter wo die Leitung mit Kabelbindern befestigt werden kann.
Vielen Dank und Grüße, Rainer


----------



## Berrrnd (19. August 2019)

auf der cube homepage besteht die möglichkeit sich räder in 360° ansicht an zu gucken.


----------



## Reen (20. August 2019)

gangsterlimo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe einen Reaction AL Rahmen von 2017 gekauft und bin mit dem Aufbau fast fertig. Ich habe nur absolut keine Ahnung wie die Hydraulikleitung der hinteren Bremse am Rahmen befestigt wird. Schräg an der Unterseite des Rahmenrohres das vom Steuerrohr zum Trtlager läuft, sind mehrere Bohrungen mit Innengewinde M4. Gibt es da spezielle Halter? Von anderen Cube Rahmen kenne ich angenietete oder angeschweißte Halter wo die Leitung mit Kabelbindern befestigt werden kann.
> Vielen Dank und Grüße, Rainer



Ich habe kürzlich auch nur den Rahmen gekauft und mir nachträglich eine Bremsleitungsbefestigung besorgen müssen. Ich habe mir die hier geordert: https://www.amazon.de/GreVeloro-Bef...raulikleitung-Zusatzbefestigung/dp/B07HCN68D2

Wenn du noch eine Variostütze verbauen willst, dann bräuchtest du sowas:








						Kabelführung doppelt (5 Stück)
					

Material     Kunststoff     Farbe     schwarz     Gewicht     3g (5 Stück)       Lieferumfang     5 Stück




					www.bike-discount.de
				



Die Leitungen liegen dann nebeneinander.


----------



## Donstephano (20. August 2019)

Kraksler schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,86 cm gross mit Schrittlänge von 94 cm. Ich fahre ein 21 Zoll Cube Reaction 2018 und habe den 100 mm gegen einen 90 mm getauscht. Jetzt hat es die richtige wohlfühl Geo für mich.





Zerzal schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. 185/92cm und fahre ein 2017er ebenfalls in 21“ mit 90er Vorbau.
> Du hast ja etwas mehr Oberkörper. Da kann das 23“er schon passen.
> Das ziehen im Rücken würd ich jetzt erstmal auf die Anfänger Schippe legen.
> Eventuell halt mal einen um 1-2cm kürzeren Vorbau probieren. Oder aber Vorbau runter / hoch setzen.



Vielen Dank für die Einschätzungen von euch. Dann werd ich mir mal einen kürzeren Vorbau suchen  Grundsätzlich finde ich die Größe für mich ja passend, nur haben mich die Rahmengrößen manch anderer Fahrer mit ähnlichen Körpermaßen verunsichert


----------



## Martin87LE (21. August 2019)

Moin Zusammen, 
Ich wollt meinem Raection gtc sl von 2014 neue laufräder spendieren. 
Aktuell schwanke ich zwischen dtswiss x1900 und x1700.
Budget 300-450€
Ich fahre vorwiegend straße/Waldwege/Schotter. 
Aufgrund meines Gravel bikes kommen auf das cube maximal 1000km pro Jahr. 
Nach meiner Recherche haben sogut wie alle neuen Räder ausschließlich Boost Naben vorn und hinten. Somit scheint eine spätere Mitnahme an ein eventuelles neurad ausgeschlossen.
Habt ihr noch einen tip für mich. 
Bei den laufradbauern hab ich für mein Budget(<450) nichts passendes gefunden. 

Bei dem DT schwanke ich noch, ob die 200€ für die bessere Nabe bei meiner fahrleisting sich überhaupt lohnen. 

Gebraucht hab ich ebenfalls schon gesucht, aber hier passt immer irgendwas nicht. (Achsmaß, centerlock) 
Gruß Martin


----------



## Zerzal (21. August 2019)

Donstephano schrieb:


> nur haben mich die Rahmengrößen manch anderer Fahrer mit ähnlichen Körpermaßen verunsichert


Verstehe ich.... Die Fahren halt teilweisse Rennen und wollen möglichst Gewicht sparen und ein Agiles Bike haben. Wenn du die Bilder mal ansiehst, siehst Du dass die das kürzere OR mit einem steiler nach unten gerichteten, teilweisse auch längerem Vorbau, kompensieren. Die daraus resultierende Stattelüberhöhung können die halt wegen ihrer guten Flexibilität und dem allgemeinem Trainingszustand fahren.
Für Einsteiger die einfach ein gemütliches Türchen fahren wollen ist das nix...Vermutlich hast Du noch etliche Sparer unter deinem Vorbau?  Auch würde mich mal der Jahrgang von den Leuten interessieren.... 



Martin87LE schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> Ich wollt meinem Raection gtc sl von 2014 neue laufräder spendieren.
> Aktuell schwanke ich zwischen dtswiss x1900 und x1700.
> Budget 300-450€



Mit DT machst Du sicher nichts verkehrt. Bin selber ne Weile die x1900 gefahren. Die ist ganz ok und für den Preis geht mMn auch das Gewicht in Ordnung.  Die x1700 haben halt schon die hochwertigeren Naben und sind etwas leichter. Dürften auch Haltbarer sein... Bei den x1900 habe ich ab und an am HR neue Lager reingemacht. Bin aber auch das ganze Jahr bei jedem Wetter gefahren. Ob das bei den 350er Abe auch nötig gewesen wäre...
Eventuell überlegst Du dir mal wie lange Du das Reaction noch fahren wirst.



Martin87LE schrieb:


> Nach meiner Recherche haben sogut wie alle neuen Räder ausschließlich Boost Naben vorn und hinten. Somit scheint eine spätere Mitnahme an ein eventuelles neurad ausgeschlossen.


Nicht Zwingend. Es gibt Adapter. Das ist zwar etwas fummelig aber die Mitnahme wäre möglich. Aber das dilemma verstehe ich. Musste mich selber gerade damit quälen(1501er oder 1200er) und habe mich für die Günstige Variante entschiedne.
Allerdings bewegst Du dich ja jetzt noch in einem Rahem wo man sich überlegen muss ob die mitnahmen an einem neu Kauf überhaupt lohnt. Egal ob es die 1900er oder die 1700er werden...



Martin87LE schrieb:


> Bei den laufradbauern hab ich für mein Budget(<450) nichts passendes gefunden.


Ich würde jetzt auch mal behaupten das der zu diesen Preisen nicht an die Verarbeitungsqualität der beiden DT LRS rankommt...



Martin87LE schrieb:


> Gebraucht hab ich ebenfalls schon gesucht, aber hier passt immer irgendwas nicht. (Achsmaß, centerlock)
> Gruß Martin


Bei DT gibt es soweit ich weiss für jeden Standart, ausser Boost, einen Adapter für die Nabe. ZB. Achsmass und Centerlock. An der BS Aufnahmen würd ich es jetzt nicht grad festmachen... Eher am Preis...  Eventuell lässt sich ja eine gute Aktion finde...


----------



## blubboo (22. August 2019)

Moin,
ich habe einen 2018er Reaction Alu Rahmen gekauft, leider ohne Achse.
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen welche Achsen passen? Boost ist mir klar, aber mit Gewindesteigung usw kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.


----------



## Reen (22. August 2019)

gangsterlimo schrieb:


> Ich habe nur absolut keine Ahnung wie die Hydraulikleitung der hinteren Bremse am Rahmen befestigt wird.



Bike-Discount hat mir gestern alle fehlenden Parts (2x unterschiedliche Leitungsbefestigung, Deckel Sitzrohr, Zugdurchführung Sitzrohr) nachgeliefert. Schreib denen mal eine Mail, solltest du den Rahmen dort geordert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin87LE (26. August 2019)

Ich hab heut mal kassette und bremsscheibe runter gehauen und folgendes probiert. Seit Kauf vor 4 Jahren ist das hinterrad nicht gerade im hinterbau. Links waren nur 3-4mm zur strebe. 2 mal zentriert und es wurde nicht viel besser. Ich hab es heute mal 180grad gedreht eingebaut. Und es steht mittig im hinterbau. Wie kann das sein???

Es werden glaube die x1700. 
Da die Scheiben neu sind wollte ich schon bei centerlock bleiben. Hab extra die Werkzeuge hierfür zugelegt


----------



## Martin87LE (27. August 2019)

Martin87LE schrieb:


> Ich hab heut mal kassette und bremsscheibe runter gehauen und folgendes probiert. Seit Kauf vor 4 Jahren ist das hinterrad nicht gerade im hinterbau. Links waren nur 3-4mm zur strebe. 2 mal zentriert und es wurde nicht viel besser. Ich hab es heute mal 180grad gedreht eingebaut. Und es steht mittig im hinterbau. Wie kann das sein???
> 
> Es werden glaube die x1700.
> Da die Scheiben neu sind wollte ich schon bei centerlock bleiben. Hab extra die Werkzeuge hierfür zugelegt


Nun werd ich aber blöde. Richtig rum sitzt es nun auch. Sobald ich die kassette montiere sitzt es aber wieder leicht außermittig.


----------



## 01DF4rt (10. September 2019)

Moin,
habe ein 2018er C:62 Reaction und nun mein 34T Kettenblatt durch ein 38T mit standardmäßigem 3mm Boost Offset ersetzt.
Leider ist das neue Kettenblatt nun extrem nah an der Kettenstrebe, bzw, dem dort aufgeklebten Chainsuck Schutz.
Kann dort gerade noch einen 1.1mm dicken Kabelbinder durchziehen

Habe im montierten Zustand noch nicht versucht, den Kettenstrebenschutz zu entfernen, glaube aber so fürchterlich viel baut der nicht auf.

Oder würde ein 0mm Offset Blatt Abhilfe schaffen? Funktionieren dann die leichtesten Gänge noch anstandslos?

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Reaction/38T Boost Kombi?
Kann man das eventuell sogar so fahren? Im Wiegetritt müsste das Kettenblatt eher weiter weg von der Kettenstrebe flexen, oder nicht?


----------



## MartinRa (11. September 2019)

Also ich hab da genug platz.


----------



## 01DF4rt (11. September 2019)

Danke für die schnelle Antwotrt!

Auf dem Foto ist das für mich aber nicht optimal abschätzbar, sieht dort ebenfalls recht „knapp“ aus. Ist das bei dir denn großartig mehr als 1mm Luft zur Kettenstrebe und ist das nen 3mm Offset Kettenblatt  und ohne zusätzliche Spacer an der Antriebsseite der Kurbel, oder ähnliche Akte um mehr Luft zu bekommen?

Fahre die bei mir standardmäßig verbaute Sram X1 Kurbel mit X-Sync 2 Kettenblatt.

Werde gleich mal versuchen, ob man den Chainsuck Schutz etwas weiter nach hinten verschioben kriegt, für den Peace of Mind.

Google spuckt zwar auch Berichte aus, bei denen Leute so problemlos jahrelang mit ca. 1mm Luft ohne jeglichen Feindkontakt gefahren sein sollen.
Allerdings sieht mir das bei mir als anerkannter Carbon-Schisser doch ein wenig zu heikel aus.
Selbst wenn ich nicht der nächste Schurter oder van der Poel sein sollte (was ich selbstverständlich nicht bin, allein schon durch's Alter verhindert), reicht doch vermutlich ein leicht verklebtes Steinchen an nem Zahn aus?


----------



## 01DF4rt (11. September 2019)

Hab gerade mal nachgemessen:
Mit ungeschützter Kettenstrebe habe ich jetzt 3mm Luft.

Wird dann wohl auf Highspeed Tape, anstelle des Originalschutzes hinauslaufen und schauen (und hoffen) dass dort keine Schleifspuren zu sehen sein werden


----------



## MartinRa (11. September 2019)

ich wüsste nicht das es 104bcd kettenblätter mit offset gibt, ich hab einen boost spider, der sorgt für die passende kettenlinie, entspricht also einem 3mm offset (boost) Directmount Kettenblatt. Hab das 38er derzeit nicht montiert aber es sind locker 2-3mm bis zum Schutzblech. Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## 01DF4rt (11. September 2019)

Besten Dank!

Werde berichten, wenn ich meine Kettenstrebe geschrottet habe!


----------



## r_a_f_i (9. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, ich benötige bitte etwas Hilfe. Neuaufbau Reaction GTC 2014.

Welche Schaltauge für ein Eagle Sram Nx Schaltwerk wird benötigt?
Zuganschlag noch zu bekommen? Ich war leider nicht fundig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (24. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe im Sale zugeschlagen und mir ein Cube Reaction C62 grey red geholt.








						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2019
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu
				




Ich habe mich nach Recherche für einen 19 Zoll Rahmen entschieden. Unter anderem habe ich die Geo auch mit meinem aktuellen Enduro verglichen.
Der 19er Rahmen war dem am nächsten (Reach, Oberroläng).  Nun ist es so dass die Überstandshöhe vielleicht doch etwas knapp ist, wenn ich über dem Oberrohr stehe ist vielleicht noch ein guter cm Platz.
Meine Schrittlänge beträgt knapp über 80cm, insgesamt bin ich 178 groß.
18 Zoll wäre wohl perfekt, gibt es beim 29er von Cube ja aber nicht.

Wenn ich das Reaction in der 17er Rahmengröße nehmen würde wäre dies rein vom Papier her zu klein, bzw. noch kompakter als das Enduro. Und mein Enduro finde ich von der Sitzposition recht verspielt und aufrecht.

Mein Gedanke war nun einen kürzeren Vorbau von 100 auf 60mm zu besorgen um die gestreckte Sitzposition etwas zu kürzen.
Den 100mm Vorbau des Reaction hatte ich bei der Bestellung nicht bedacht, dieser ist im Reach und Oberrohrlänge ja nicht einberechnet.
Reach und Oberrohrwerte sind sonst nahezu identisch zum Enduro.
Das mit der Überstandshöhe würde natürlich weiterhin so bleiben.

Würdet ihr das Bike zurückschicken und einen 17er Rahmen nehmen oder eher den Vorbau auf 60mm verändern ?
Das Bike will ich für Konditionstraining und längere Touren nutzen.

Ich ärgere mich ein wenig dem Sale verfallen zu sein ohne eine Probefahrt gemacht zu haben, sonst prädige ich das eigentlich selbst bei einer Kaufberatung.

Schonmal Danke für eure Meinungen


----------



## KettenKlaus (24. Oktober 2019)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Würdet ihr das Bike zurückschicken und einen 17er Rahmen nehmen oder eher den Vorbau auf 60mm verändern ?



Ändere den Vorbau auf 60 oder 75mm. 19" ist für Deine Maße die richtige Rahmengröße. 17" wird Dir viel zu kurz sein.

PS: Wo hast Du den Rahmen gekauft ? Ich suche nämlich auch Einen.


----------



## All_mtn (24. Oktober 2019)

Hi @KettenKlaus,

ich habe ein Komplettbike bestellt bei BikeDiscount. Aktuell sind noch alle Größen verfügbar.





						Cube Reaction C:62 grey´n´red kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Die Reaction Serie ist die Formel 1 unter den Cube-Mountainbikes! Leicht, steif, reaktionsfreudig - und mit einem ganz klaren Fokus auf maximale Geschwindigkeit. Klar, dass in diesem Rahmen Cubes gesamte Expertise im Carbonrahmenbau steckt.




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Fand das Bike für 1099,- einen guten Deal, es gibt zwar an manchen Parts schwachstellen aber für mein Vorhaben und als 2. Bike genügt mir das vorerst. Lediglich habe ich noch ein Package Racing Ray und Racing Ralph für einen Tubeless Umbau bestellt.

Werde es wohl so machen mit dem 60iger Vorbau, da ich den 17er Rahmen auch als zu klein erachte.


----------



## KettenKlaus (24. Oktober 2019)

@All_mtn  Haste richtig gemacht, auch mit den Reifen, da ist das Bike gleich 500g leichter.
Günstige und gute Vorbauten (Syntace) bekommst Du beim Schlierseer Radhaus.


----------



## krusti (26. November 2019)

Ich brauche mal Eure Hilfe..
Ich habe ein 2017er Reaction GTC Race und möchte den standardmäßig verbauten Steuersatz
*FSA Orbit I-t, Integrated, Top 1 1/8", Bottom 1 1/2"*austauschen. Aufgrund der schlechten Dichtung (gerade beim unteren) sehen die Lager ziemlich mitgenommen aus. 
Jetzt habe ich in verschieden Threads gelesen, dass Crane Creek passen würde, allerdings nur mit dem entsprechenden Distanzring?
Auch wurden Steuersätze von PRO erwähnt, passen die Out of the Box?
Kann man nicht nur die Lager kaufen? Leider kann ich die Beschriftung darauf nicht mehr lesen, dann hätte ich schon mal einen Ansatzpunkt.

Ich hoffe Ihr bringt Licht ins Dunkle!


----------



## Cycliste17 (27. November 2019)

Einzelne Lager gibt es bei Bike24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krusti (27. November 2019)

Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, da aber beim verbauten Lager absolut nichts mehr zu erkennen ist, was Rückschlüsse auf den Typ zulässt, komme ich da auch nicht weiter. Ein paar Seiten vorher wurden ja Cane Creek und auch PRO erwähnt, die passen sollen. Vielleicht kann mir ein "erfolgreicher" Schrauber die Bezeichnung auf den Lagern nennen. Im WWW suchen bekomme ich ja dann hin.


----------



## TEP_Biker (27. November 2019)

krusti schrieb:


> Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, da aber beim verbauten Lager absolut nichts mehr zu erkennen ist, was Rückschlüsse auf den Typ zulässt, komme ich da auch nicht weiter. Ein paar Seiten vorher wurden ja Cane Creek und auch PRO erwähnt, die passen sollen. Vielleicht kann mir ein "erfolgreicher" Schrauber die Bezeichnung auf den Lagern nennen. Im WWW suchen bekomme ich ja dann hin.



Oben: Ritchey 33-247-140 (41*30,15*7mm)
Unten: Ritchey 33-247-175 oder auch 33-247-144 (51,9*40*8mm)

gibts z.B. bei bike-components.

Ich habe diese beiden verbaut und fahre sie ganzjährig, seit mittlerweile zwei Jahren, ca. 10.000km und noch immer i.O.


----------



## krusti (27. November 2019)

@TEP_Biker 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Donstephano (28. November 2019)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe im Sale zugeschlagen und mir ein Cube Reaction C62 grey red geholt.
> 
> ...



Hi, 

hatte dasselbe Problem wie du, nur dass ich 92 cm Schrittlänge bei 192 cm Körpergröße habe und daher eigentlich ein 22" benötigt hätte. Damals war mir das aber nicht klar und deswegen  wurde es das 23". Mit dem 100ter Vorbau war mir das viel zu gestreckt. Habe mir dann einen 60iger Vorbau bei Bikediscount geholt, den Sattel weiter vor und schon wurde es kompakter. Nutze das Bike auch nur fürs Konditionstraining und nicht für enge verspielte Trails. Daher geht das in Ordnung für mich


----------



## Hille2001 (28. November 2019)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> 3x Reaction on Tour:



Moin

kannst du was zu den Bikes sagen?
Größen und Überstandshöhen?

Such was für meine Tochter nächstes Jahr mit ca 1.50m und SL 70
tendiere da auf ein GTC in 17 Zoll das dann anfangs evtl etwas lang ist aber dann 2-3 Jahre passen wird.

die Vpace 29 Kidsbikes haben ja in etwa gleiche Geo und werden auch ab 1.50 empfohlen


----------



## storck-riesen (29. November 2019)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> kannst du was zu den Bikes sagen?
> Größen und Überstandshöhen?


Die Cube Bikes sind , meines Erachtens, eher etwas kürzer. Hab bei allen Bikes 50mm Vorbauten montiert. Die Größe und SL meiner Kinder kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, hab ich bisher noch nicht gemessen.
Das rechte im Bild ist ein Reaction HPA aus 2012 in 14 Zoll Rahmenhöhe mit 26 Zoll Laufrädern. Gefahren von einer 10 jährigen. Das zweite von rechts ist ein Reaction GTC SL aus 2016 in Rahmenhöhe 16Zoll mit 27,7 Zoll Laufrädern. Gefahren von einem 13 jährigen.
Ganz links ein Reaction GTC Pro in Rahmenhöhe 18 Zoll mit 27,7 Zoll Laufrädern. Gefahren von mir selbst.
Zu Überstandshöhen kann ich leider nichts sagen. Mehr Bilder in meinem Album.


----------



## Hille2001 (29. November 2019)

Danke

ich sehe ihr fahrt kein 29 Zoll
27,5 wollte ich eigentlich auslassen , das ist für mich eine Nischengröße 
hab mal meine Tochter auf ein 27,5er Vpace setzen lassen, das passt ihr jetzt schon mit 140cm SL67 
das würde nicht lange fahrbar sein


----------



## storck-riesen (29. November 2019)

16 und 18 Zoll Rahmen gibt es glaube nur in 27,5"
17 und 19 Zoll Rahmen nur in 29"

einen 17 Zoll Rahmen mit 29" LRS finde ich persönlich für 1.50m große Kinder nicht wirklich passend


----------



## Zerzal (29. November 2019)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Such was für meine Tochter nächstes Jahr mit ca 1.50m und SL 70
> tendiere da auf ein GTC in 17 Zoll das dann anfangs evtl etwas lang ist aber dann 2-3 Jahre passen wird.





Hille2001 schrieb:


> 27,5 wollte ich eigentlich auslassen , das ist für mich eine Nischengröße
> hab mal meine Tochter auf ein 27,5er Vpace setzen lassen, das passt ihr jetzt schon mit 140cm SL67



Das GTC 17" Wird ihr womöglich ne ganze weile lang zu gross sein. Vor allem aber wird es vermutlich sehr träge und auch kippelig bei langsamer fahrt. Das Bike fühlt sich dann für das Kind gstabig an und es fühlt sich lange nicht wohl damit. Zudem bringen Kindern 29"er eher nur Nachteile.
Ich würde eher auf eine vernünftiges Gewicht und einen mit dem geringen Kindergewicht funktionierende Gabel achten.
27,5" ist das 29"er für Kinder

Eventuell schaust Dir auch mal eins aus der Kategorie weiter unten an. Die haben nicht so lange Geo's. Dann passend kaufen und in 2 Jahren bei Bike Discount für 100.- nen grösseren Rahmen und Teile umstecken. Eventuell sogar direkt nen Rahmen mit für Kids passenden Parts selber aufhoben. Mit einem zu grossen Rahmen macht das wenig spass und wirklich ambitioniertes fahren ist mMn dann auch nicht möglich. Dann tut auch ein unpassendes Baumarktbike seinen Zweck.....


----------



## Hille2001 (29. November 2019)

sie fährt nicht langsam 

mal zum Vergleich
aktuell in 14 Zoll da wächst sie mir spätestens Ende nächsten Jahres raus







zu dem GTC 17 Zoll




findet ihr das so extrem zu groß?

dazu das Vpace in 29 ab 1.50m

Sitzrohr 400 mm @ 73,5° /
Oberrohr horiz. 590 mm /
Steuerrohr 85 [email protected]° – tapered /
Kettenstrebe 430 mm /
Radstand: 1043 mm /
Reach: 409 mm,
Stack: 611 mm /
Die *Überstandshöhe* beträgt am Tretlager und auf Höhe der Sattelspitze ca. 71 cm.


ich beobachte ja seit einiger Zeit den Markt und was manche für ihr GTC SL haben wollen , hallejulia
sagen wir es mal so , sie sind gebraucht noch sehr teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (29. November 2019)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> sie fährt nicht langsam


Natürlich nicht! Jede Tochter ist die schnellste



Hille2001 schrieb:


> findet ihr das so extrem zu groß?


Ja finde ich! Zum Vergleich, meine bessere Hälfte fährt mit knapp 1.70 einen 17" Analog Rahmen...

Deine Tochter wird mit dem Teil ne lange Zeit nur begrenzt spass haben, sobald der Weg etwas anspruchsvoller wird, eine Stufe, oder paar Steine / Wurzeln in Kombination mit eine Kehre dazukommen fährt Die Langsam und dann pisst Ihr der zu grosse, zu lange Rahmen, gepaart mit den riesigen Laufrädern, voll ans Bein!
Klar, wenn ihr NUR Radwege, asphaltiert / max. geschottert fahrt, dann kann man das schon machen mit der Grösse.
Es macht also schon einen grossen Unterschied wo gefahren werden soll.

Wenn sie aber so schnell und eventuell etwas ambitionierter fährt, solltest Du Ihr schon einen möglichst passendes Bike hinstellen. Klar, Kinder ist immer schwer ich weiss und es ist blöd so ein teures Bike zu kaufen, was nicht ewig hält. Deswegen würde ich eher schauen ein Bike zu nehmen, welches nur Minimals zu gross ist und bei dem mann möglicherweise später nur den Rahmen tauschen kann. zB.

Wenn Du dich so mit dem Markt und den Geo's beschäftigt hast, hast ja sicher schon mal einen Grössen-Rechner mit den Daten deiner Tochter gefüttert...? Warum also 2 Nummern grösser wählen...?

Und wenn Du umbedingt einen 17" 29"er haben musst, nimm wenigstens eine Access WS, da ist das OR nicht ganz so lang.

Bedenke immer, ein zu grosses BIke kleiner machen ist schlecht und fährt sich oft blöd. Ein etwas zu keines Bike grösser machen, später dann mal um den neu kauf in die länge zu ziehen, ist viel einfacher und fährt sich nicht wirklich schlechter!


Warum gest Du nicht zu einem vernünftigen Shop wo man mal ein Testrad in passender Grösse übers Wochenende ausleihen kann und fährst dann mit Ihr ein zwei Runden auf den Hometrails... Dann merkst DU dann ganz schnell ob die angepeilte Grösse passt....


----------



## Fingolfin (14. Dezember 2019)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> ich sehe ihr fahrt kein 29 Zoll
> 27,5 wollte ich eigentlich auslassen , das ist für mich eine Nischengröße
> ...



27,5" Räder sind super. 29" ist absolut kein Muss.
Ich habe selbst bis vor zwei Wochen ein 27,5" MTB gefahren (dafür größer Rahmen) und bin 189cm groß.
Insofern lohnt sich bestimmt auch über den 16" Rahmen mit 27.5" Rädern nachzudenken.


----------



## willibaldius (10. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
habe für meine Frau ein Cube Reaction Race 2018 Rahmenset und Laufräder gekauft. 
Überlege den XD Freilauf gegen einen Shimano kompatiblen zu tauschen, falls möglich.
Weiß jemand welcher Hersteller sich hinter den Cube Alloy Light Naben verbirgt?


----------



## ckucku (12. Februar 2020)

Hey, die EX21 (Reaction Pro '19) sind ja TLR-Felgen. Braucht man noch Tape oder ist schon ein Band drin? Wie machen sich Rapid Rob und Tough Tom schlauchlos? Gibts nen besseren Tipp, wenn die Reifen eh schon runter kommen?


----------



## Zerzal (12. Februar 2020)

ckucku schrieb:


> Hey, die EX21 (Reaction Pro '19) sind ja TLR-Felgen. Braucht man noch Tape oder ist schon ein Band drin? Wie machen sich Rapid Rob und Tough Tom schlauchlos? Gibts nen besseren Tipp, wenn die Reifen eh schon runter kommen?


Vermutlich nicht. Wenn Du den Mantel ab machst und das Felgenband, gerne blau oder grün, einfach angehoben werden kann, ist es kein TL Band. Da müsste dann noch ein passendes rein. zB. Von DT Swiss oder Stans. Zu den Reifen, würd ich weg machen und eher zu, wenn Schwalbe Racing Ralph / Racing Ray oder Rocket Ron.... Oder wenn lieber Conti Cross King / Race King, greifen. Zum Beispiel....


----------



## ZombieBike (13. Februar 2020)

ckucku schrieb:


> Hey, die EX21 (Reaction Pro '19) sind ja TLR-Felgen. Braucht man noch Tape oder ist schon ein Band drin? Wie machen sich Rapid Rob und Tough Tom schlauchlos? Gibts nen besseren Tipp, wenn die Reifen eh schon runter kommen?



Es ist ein Band drin aber bei mir war es nicht sauber eingeklebt (ein Nippelloch nicht richtig verschlossen und es klebte nicht mehr überall). Ich habe erst nachdem ich ein neues Tape reingeklebt habe die Felge dicht bekommen. Und selbst da hatte ich noch Probleme...


----------



## klik (17. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade auch am überlegen mir ein Reaction Race (2019 Aluminum) zu holen. Der Rahmen scheint Ösen für einen Gepäckträger, an der hinteren Steckachse, zu besitzen (siehe Bilder). Finde aber keine Ösen an der Sitzstrebe. Meine Frage ist nun, kann ich an die Reaction Serie (die mit Steckachsen) einen Gepäckträger anbringen?
Schon einmal besten Dank.

Grüße


----------



## Seb_87 (25. Februar 2020)

Der ACID Gepäckträger SIC 29" RILink müsste da passen... Schön ist aber anders...


----------



## MartinRa (1. April 2020)

Wahnsinn was mit dem Radl alles möglich ist wenn die Technik passt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KTMAlex (2. April 2020)

Moin zusammen,
nachdem mich jetzt auch die Lust aufs Mountainbiken gepackt hat (ist ja zur Zeit auch nicht so schwierig umzusetzen wie Supermoto fahren), möchte ich mir auch ein MTB Anschaffen. Aufgrund meiner begrenzten Mittel soll es ein Gebrauchtes werden, und da habe ich 2 gute Angebote, ein 2019er und ein 2016er Reaction Pro.
Da ich momentan zu keinem Händler kann um mal die Größe zu testen (Corona sei Dank), muss ich hier mal wieder die nervige Frage stellen: Bei einer Größe von ca.1,93 und 93cm Schrittlänge, welche Größe eignet sich wohl besser, 21" oder 23"? (Ja ich weiß, endgültig kann man das nur durch eine Probefahrt feststellen.)
Benutzen werde ich es zu 90% für MTB Touren auf Trails oder Schotterwegen, bin allerdings kompletter Neuling in dem Bereich.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (2. April 2020)

Dann auf jeden Fall 23".

21" ist genau so auf der Kippe, wo man gerade noch so mit 190cm fahren kann. Größer als 190cm würde ich dann 23" nehmen.


----------



## KTMAlex (2. April 2020)

Ok, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Dann werde ich wohl mal das 2016er angucken und Probefahren. Generell gefallen mir die etwas größeren Rahmen eh meist besser


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (2. April 2020)

Man(n) muss sich wohl fühlen drauf.

Ich mit 190 und 89/90cm Schrittlänge bin am Anfang 22" gefahren, aber fahre jetzt 19 jnd20" da ich das jompaktere Maß eher mag.

Aber ist eben auch schon sehr sehr knapp!


----------



## Goedinio (2. April 2020)

Ich würde auch zu 23" raten, habe mit 1,90m beim 21" die 400er Sattelstütze schon maximal weit raus.


----------



## KTMAlex (3. April 2020)

Habe gestern ein 21" testen können. Hat sich erstaunlich gut angefühlt, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass ich damit eh fast ausschließlich im Gelände unterwegs sein werde. Das 23" teste ich trotzdem auch noch, aber ich gehe fast davon aus, dass es das 21" wird.
600€ für ein fast nicht gefahrenes 2019er Reaction Pro finde ich auch einen akzeptablen Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 390656 (3. April 2020)

Ich bin 195/93 und fahre ein 23er Reaction C:62 SL. 24' ginge wahrscheinlich auch, wenn's das gäbe. Das Rad ist ein richtiger Klopper in 23', aber kleiner dürft's nicht sein.


----------



## Zerzal (3. April 2020)

Wenn er sportlich unterwegs sein möchte, und vom Körperbau gut flexiebel ist, sprich eine gute Überhöhung fahren kann, dann geht das 21“ schon.  Ist dann aber wirklich recht sportlich. Wenn da aber gleich mal 3-5cm Spacer und ein nach oben gerichteter Vorbau montiert sind der 90cm übersteigt, dann ist es sicher zu klein.


----------



## KTMAlex (3. April 2020)

Wie gesagt, ich probiere nachher auch das 23" nochmal. Das 21" hat sich aber auf keinen Fall unpassend/ viel zu klein angefühlt (auch wenn meine Erfahrung/ Ahnung beim Thema Geometrie usw. kaum vorhanden ist)
Mit diversen Größenrechnern komme ich auch meist eher auf 21", aber dass die höchstens eine grobe Richtung geben ist mir auch klar.


----------



## KTMAlex (4. April 2020)

soo, da ist das Ding. Ist tatsächlich das 21" geworden. Auf dem 23" saß ich gefühlt kaum höher aber extrem weit nach vorne gelehnt, was mir persönlich gar nicht gefallen hat. Preis wär trotzdem top gewesen, also wenn wer noch eins sucht: in Neutlstadt am Rübenberge kann ich eins empfehlen.


----------



## Zerzal (4. April 2020)

Das schaut doch gar nicht so verkehrt aus. Gute Entscheidung.
ein etwas zu kleines Bike ist besser als ein etwas zu grosses.
Persönlich würde ich den Vorbau gleich mal umdrehen. Und sollte das schon deine Sattelhöhe sein, würd ich gleich auch die Spacer über den Vorbau legen. Mit deinem Oberkörper und den sicherlich nicht zu kurzen Armen, könnte das angenehmer sein. Wenn nicht kann man das stück für stück erfahren bis man die optimale Sitzposition gefunden hat.


Hab ne ähnliche SL wie Du, bin aber nicht ganz 10cm kleiner, schaut dann so aus... 21“


----------



## schobbeschorle (14. April 2020)

Cube Reaction Pro Sl 2018er 27.5" "Low-Budget-Leighweight-Custom-Build", Eigenbau mit Hilfe dieses Forums im Bereich Leichtbau:

8,75 kg
läuft bergauf & bergab wie die Drecksau.


----------



## Deleted 534748 (21. April 2020)

wie findet ihr folgende Räder und welches verfügt über das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis? CUBE Reaction Pro 2020 (L)?








						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2020
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu
				



 - 1043 €

ansonsten wie beurteilt ihr das Cube Reaction C:62 (2019) - 1199 €








						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2019
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu
				





bzw. das Cube Reaction C:62 Pro (2020): 1518 €








						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2020
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu
				




Das C:62 Pro (2020) wäre mit 11,9 kg schon leichter als das Reaction Pro (2020) mit 12,9 kg. Ansonsten, lohnt es sich das C:62 Modell von 2020 zu holen oder tut es auch das schon deutlich billiger 2019 Modell?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Deleted 534748 (22. April 2020)

PokerDuddel schrieb:


> wie findet ihr folgende Räder und welches verfügt über das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis? CUBE Reaction Pro 2020 (L)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





niemand?


----------



## Deleted 390656 (22. April 2020)

PokerDuddel schrieb:


> niemand?


Also ich habe das 2018er C:62 SL und finde es gut. Lack ist allerdings superempfindlich, würde ich das noch mal kaufen, würde ich es großflächig abkleben.


----------



## Deleted 534748 (22. April 2020)

Shamino schrieb:


> Also ich habe das 2018er C:62 SL und finde es gut. Lack ist allerdings superempfindlich, würde ich das noch mal kaufen, würde ich es großflächig abkleben.



danke für deine Info!

ähnelt dein 2018er C:62 SL nun eher dem C:62 2019 oder dem C:62 Pro 2020?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 390656 (22. April 2020)

PokerDuddel schrieb:


> danke für deine Info!
> 
> ähnelt dein 2018er C:62 SL nun eher dem C:62 2019 oder dem C:62 Pro 2020?


Ist ein Stück über dem Pro (komplett Carbon, allerdings 2x11).


----------



## Hille2001 (4. Mai 2020)

weiß jemand ob man noch wo Reaction GTC Rahmen in 17" bekommen kann?


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Mai 2020)

schlierseer bikeparts evtl.


----------



## meierchen006 (5. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin seit heute neu in diesem Forum. Bisher habe ich viel mitgelesen heute dann angemeldet.

Mein Bike:
Cube Reaction Race 2020 17" gekauft April 2020

Link:
Cube Reaction Race 2020

Jetzt zu meiner Frage warum ich mich angemeldet habe:
Ist es möglich das Kettenblatt

*"Sram Stylo Eagle™ DUB, 32T, Boost, 175mm"*
auf ein Sram Eagle Kettenblatt mit 34T oder 36T umzubauen?



Ich glaube zu sehen, dass an der Kettenstrebe der platz zu eng ist, um ein größeres Kettenblatt zu montieren?

Hat dies schon jemand gemacht?
Auf was muss man/ich achten?


----------



## Zerzal (5. Mai 2020)

Ich Fahre an einem 2017er Modell ein 34t Oval. Das geht sich gerade so aus. Inwieweit an den 20er jetzt an der Strebe mehr oder weniger platz ist, weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## ckucku (5. Mai 2020)

Kann ich in den Cube Reaction Pro 2019 Alu-Rahmen bei 60kg Fahrergewicht guten Gewissens ein Loch zur Zugfuehrung einer Nachruestsattelstuetze bohren? Der Rahmen wirkt recht schwer und dick auf mich. 27,2mm Modelle mit ext. Zug ist nicht so gängig.


----------



## Zerzal (5. Mai 2020)

Ich persönlich würd's nicht machen... 
würde eher sehen ob es funktioniert eine Dropper mit Zugansteuerung über dem Tretlager Durch zu fädeln und dann den vorhandenen Ausgang oben benutzen. Aber aber die Kurve am ende nicht zu eng ist kann och dir so nicht sagen. 
oder aber eine welche den Hebel direkt unterm Sattel hat.


----------



## meierchen006 (9. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

[Ergänzung zu #2857]

ich habe mir mal das Kettenblatt vorne genauer angeschaut, es ist auf jeden Fall das aus Stahl und beschriftet mit 3mm Offset.

Daraus konnte ich dann die genaue Bezeichnung bei Sram finden:

11.6218.041.004 Chain Ring X-SYNC2 Steel 32T Direct Mount 3mm Offset Boost Eagle Black
Preis im Internet zur Zeit bei ca. 12 € + Porto

Das nächst größere mit 34 Zähnen:

11.6218.041.005 Chain Ring X-SYNC2 Steel 34T Direct Mount 3mm Offset Boost Eagle Black
Preis im Internet ebenfalls zur Zeit ca. 12 € + Porto

Leider gibt es keines mit 36T aus Stahl X-SYNC2 original von Sram, 36er aus ALU kostet direkt über 70€ zum testen ob es passt zu teuer.

Ich werde das 34er bei einer nächsten Bestellung mit-bestellen und tauschen, 
dann sehe schon mal wie viel platz dann noch über ist.

meierchen006


----------



## Ranzenbiker (16. Mai 2020)

hallo, weis hier einer welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze beim reaction Modell Jahr 2004 hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (16. Mai 2020)

Ranzenbiker schrieb:


> hallo, weis hier einer welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze beim reaction Modell Jahr 2004 hat?


google


----------



## Deleted 390656 (16. Mai 2020)

Ranzenbiker schrieb:


> hallo, weis hier einer welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze beim reaction Modell Jahr 2004 hat?


Gab's da nur eins?


----------



## Ranzenbiker (16. Mai 2020)

Ich denk mal die Reaction Rahmen waren bis auf Lack und Ausstattung gleich.

ich hab hier ne 31,4mm Sattelstütze drinn , passt  soweit hat aber doch Luft.
Gefühlt könnte da auch eine 31,6 reinpassen, vielleicht hat der ein oder andere hier eine Hersteller Angabe oder Ähnliches zur Hand.


----------



## Deleted 486981 (17. Mai 2020)

Gude,
hier mal mein Reaction 21"


----------



## CubeFAN_Berlin (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre seit 4 Tagen ein GTC der 2016er-Serie, welches ich mir selbst aufgebaut habe. Ich habe es mit einer 9-fach-Schaltung von XT ausgestattet, plane vorne allerdings unüblich mit nur einem Kettenblatt. Ich möchte meine Räder so weit wie möglich simplifizieren und leicht bauen, weswegen ich auf Umwerfer und prinzipiell mehrfach-Kurbeln verzichten möchte. Mein Fahrprofil gibt das auch her, da ich nur in der Stadt unterwegs bin, wo es keine Steigungen nennenswerten Ausmaßes gibt. Mein Fokus liegt daher eher auf dem schnellen Vorwärts kommen von a nach b.

Mehr als 9 Gänge sind da also eh nicht von Nöten, weswegen mir eine 1x9-Schaltung von XT als die beste Lösung erscheint, auch wenn sie nicht mehr das frischste Modell ist. Dafür ist sie deutlich leichter als die 8100er-Serie, insbesondere was die Kassette angeht.

Zur Zeit fahre ich aus der Not geboren noch eine Shimano Deore Trecking-Kurbel mit 28-36-48-Abstufung, aber wie gesagt ohne Umwerfer, die Kette liegt dauerhaft auf dem mittleren Zahnkranz mit 36Z. Diese Kurbel hatte ich noch zu Hause rum liegen und da ich das Rad fahrbereit machen wollte, habe ich sie erst mal verbaut, bis eine passendere Kurbel gefunden ist. Diese Lösung widerspricht aber natürlich völlig meinem Ziel der Simplifizierung und Gewichtsreduzierung. Zudem reichen mir die 36 Zähne nur bedingt, gerade auf längeren Touren ins Berliner Umland auf gut asphaltierten Wegen oder Landstraßen komme ich regelmäßig in den Geschwindigkeitsbereich, der mehr als die 36 Zähne erfordert.

Nun bin ich also auf der Suche nach einer passenden 1-fach-Kurbel und hatte zuerst ein Auge auf die Shimano GRX FC-RX600 mit 40 Zähnen geworfen. Leider passt die nicht in das überbreite 92mm-Tretlagergehäuse des Rahmens, ansonsten wäre das vermutlich das perfekte Setup geworden. Ist halt keine MTB-Kurbel. Sehr ärgerlich.

Nach so viel Text nun die Frage an euch Profis, welche 1-fach-Kurbel mit um die 40 Zähnen euch bekannt sind, die in ein 92mm-Gehäuse passen?

Über Anregungen freue ich mich.

Viele Grüße
Der Cube-Fan aus Berlin


----------



## EvilEvo (18. Mai 2020)

Mein Tipp wäre, die Deore-Kurbel zu nehmen und ein 9-fach kompatibles Narrow-wide Kettenblatt mit passender Zähnezahl zu montieren. Brauchst dann nur Spacer an den Kettenblattschrauben, die gibt's bspw. von Reverse Components oder KCNC. Alternativ kannst du jede Kurbel auf diese Weise umrüsten und bspw. auch ne XT draufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFAN_Berlin (18. Mai 2020)

Danke für den Input. Wie muss ich mir deine Idee vorstellen? Zwei von drei Blättern werden demontiert und das verbleibende durch ein Narrow-wide Kettenblatt ersetzt?


----------



## Diablo32 (24. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Cube Reaction GTC Race Modell 2012. Nun würde ich mir gerne ein neues Bike kaufen. Würde auch wieder ein Cube kaufen. Es sollte diesmal aber ein Modell sein, wo die Sitzposition aufrechter ist und nicht wie beim Race. Welches Modell würdet ihr mir da empfehlen? Was könnte man für sein altes Cube noch bekommen. Ist nicht sehr viel gelaufen. Sieht noch wie neu aus.


----------



## RobertNowak (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, an meinem 2015er Gtc Race 29 sind mal wieder die Antriebskomponenten verschlissen. Nun will ich von den originalen 2x10 auf 1x12 Shimano wechseln. Welche max Größe des Kettenblattes bekomme ich drauf? Wunsch wäre xt Kurbel mit 34er kb. Dankeschön. 
Grüße


----------



## CubeFAN_Berlin (25. Mai 2020)

RobertNowak schrieb:


> Welche max Größe des Kettenblattes bekomme ich drauf?


Redest Du vom größten Kettenblatt, welches Du an eine direct mount Kurbel (7100, 8100, 9100) montieren kannst, oder von der größtmöglichen Zähne-Anzahl, die die Kettenstrebe des Reaction zulässt? Bei letzterem hatte ich bereits testweise 40z montiert, was passte.


----------



## CubeFAN_Berlin (25. Mai 2020)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Brauchst dann nur Spacer an den Kettenblattschrauben, die gibt's bspw. von Reverse Components oder KCNC.


Muss ich da auf was bestimmtes achten? Bei reverse habe ich auf die Schnelle Spacer mit 2,5mm Dicke gefunden. Woher weiß ich, dass die zu meiner Kurbel passen?


----------



## RobertNowak (25. Mai 2020)

CubeFAN_Berlin schrieb:


> Redest Du vom größten Kettenblatt, welches Du an eine direct mount Kurbel (7100, 8100, 9100) montieren kannst, oder von der größtmöglichen Zähne-Anzahl, die die Kettenstrebe des Reaction zulässt? Bei letzterem hatte ich bereits testweise 40z montiert, was passte.


War schon die max Größe gemeint, welche die Strebe zulässt. Dann sollte sich ein 34er an der 8100 direct Mount Kurbel ausgehen. Dankeschön


----------



## Matze. (6. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe seit einem Jahr ein Cube Reaction Race HPA mit Sram 1x12 GX Schaltung. Die Schaltung funktioniert sehr gut, doch wegen anhaltender Daumenprobleme möchte ich wieder auf Gripshift wechseln. Frage, sind die innenverlegten Hüllen durchgängig, oder wie verlege ich den neuen Zug am besten? Kann ich den alten einfach rausziehen und den neuen reinschieben? Ich habe bisher mehrere Tutorials gesehen, da wurde aber immer die Hülle mitgetauscht. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juni 2020)

du kannst dir selber helfen, indem du dir deinen rahmen mal genau anguckst.

wenn du z.b. an einer seite an der hülle ziehst, sollte sich am anderen ende etwas tun.
oder du versuchst mal die hülle weiter in den rahmen zu schieben. geht das?
sind an den enden der hülle die im rahmen verschwinden endkappen montiert?


----------



## Matze. (6. Juni 2020)

Ah, danke für den Tipp, die Hülle reinschieben geht, ich habe mir den Rest auch angeschaut. Ich laß es beim Händler machen, und schau erst mal zu. Nicht daß ich da rummurkse, oder ein Kleinteil fehlt.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Juni 2020)

wenn die hülle durchgehend verlegt ist, dann lass sie doch einfach im rahmen.
den neuen bowdenzug kannst du doch einfach von vorne nach hinten durchschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (6. Juni 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn die hülle durchgehend verlegt ist, dann lass sie doch einfach im rahmen.
> den neuen bowdenzug kannst du doch einfach von vorne nach hinten durchschieben.



Geht der Zug da erfahrungsgemäß gut durch, oder müsste ich mit irgendwelchen Schwierigkeiten rechnen? Das ist ja eine ganz schön lange Strecke so eine durchgehende Leitung am XL Rahmen...


----------



## CubeFAN_Berlin (6. Juni 2020)

Solange dein Zug noch okay ist und nicht irgendwo bereits leicht aufgedröselt ist, sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein, unabhängig von der Länge der Hülle.


----------



## Matze. (6. Juni 2020)

CubeFAN_Berlin schrieb:


> Solange dein Zug noch okay ist und nicht irgendwo bereits leicht aufgedröselt ist, sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein, unabhängig von der Länge der Hülle.




Okay, dann versuch ich es morgen bei dem erwarteten Regenwetter vielleicht doch mal selbst.


----------



## h3x3r (8. Juni 2020)

Moin, ich benötige für mein Reaction HPA SL aus 2016 (https://www.cube.eu/produkte/hardtail/reaction/cube-reaction-hpa-sl-2x-blacknflashred-2016/) ein neues Hinterrad inkl. Nabe. Als Hersteller wurde mir Hope empfohlen. Leider hab ich nach ausgiebiger Recherche nix passendes gefunden. Kann mir da jemand von euch weiterhelfen?


----------



## Matze. (8. Juni 2020)

CubeFAN_Berlin schrieb:


> Solange dein Zug noch okay ist und nicht irgendwo bereits leicht aufgedröselt ist, sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein, unabhängig von der Länge der Hülle.




Du hattest Recht war völlig easy das Ganze, funktioniert auf Anhieb top!


----------



## CubeFAN_Berlin (8. Juni 2020)

Schön zu hören


----------



## Robert3691 (14. Juni 2020)

CUBE REACTION Race 19" (2018)


----------



## Remux (15. Juni 2020)

Servus,
ich überlege mir als "Stadtrad" bzw. für Touren auf Waldwegen zusätzlich zu meinem Hightower V2 ein Cube Reaction Race aufzubauen. Im Fokus liegt hier also eher der Preis. Es ist zu erwähnen, dass das mein erster Aufbau ist. Dementsprechend bin ich mir beim Steuersatz unsicher ob der noch zusätzlich verbaut werden muss oder bereits im Rahmen ist. Das müsste ich beim Händler nachfragen.





*CUBE Reaction Race green´n´black 2020*
Sram 1x12-Antrieb, RockShox Luftfedergabel und Dropper Post-kompatibler Rahmen - bereit für Fullspeed!
www.cube.eu

Als Basis würde der Rahmen aus dem Link dienen.

Ich hätte dazu jedoch ein paar Fragen:

Kann man statt der 100er auch eine 120er Gabel angenehmen fahren? Ich spinn mir da schon wieder etwas in Richtung Trailhardtail zurecht. Wenn ja, welche Gabel ist halbwegs empfehlenswert und bezahlbar? Gerne kann auch was gebrauchtes rein. Bin da offen für alle Hersteller, sollte sich jedoch bei maximal 200€ bewegen (wohl gebraucht).

Als Schaltgruppe würde ich eine Deore 6100 12 fach verbauen wollen, da günstiger und vermutlich besser als eine NX Eagle. Habt ihr hier eine Empfehlung zu günstigen Laufrädern mit Microspline Freilauf? (ca 150€)

Ich nehme an, dass bei den normalen Reaction abseits des TM keine interne Variostütze verbaut werden kann, richtig?

Mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass es offenbar eine Rahmenversion mit Schnellspanner und eine mit Steckachse gibt. Sind hier noch weitere Unterschiede vorhanden?

Bremsen kommen Shimanos dran, welche zuerst im Angebot sind. Da lege ich mich auf die Lauer.

Solltet ihr noch Tips zum Aufbau, speziell hinsichtlich Gabel haben, immer her damit.


----------



## Dorsic (20. Juni 2020)

Servus, kann mir jemand sagen welche Steckachse ich in einem Reaction Rahmen benötige, Baujahr kann ich leider nicht genau sagen, blaues Schaltauge..? Die Gewindegänge von DT Swiss scheinen nicht zu passen, Syntace ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (20. Juni 2020)

Bei meinem 2018er hat Syntace gepasst


----------



## Hmmwv (21. Juni 2020)

Müsste man daran erkennen ob vor dem Trettlager unten und über dem Trettlager hinten Öffnungen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Diablo32 (3. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Cube Reaction GTC Race 2012. Ich würde gerne meinen Gabelschaft verlängern. Gibt es solche Verlängerungen und welchen Hersteller könntet ihr mir da empfehlen. Da ich technisch nicht so versiert bin, frage ich welche Maße ich benötige. Es gibt ja eine Vielzahl an Schaftverlängerungen. Oder kann ich an meinem Cube überhaupt nicht den Schaft verlängern?


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2020)

ist die gabel von cube?


----------



## Diablo32 (3. Juli 2020)

Die Gabel ist eine RockShox.


----------



## Cycliste17 (12. Juli 2020)

Meinst Du sowas wie Satori heads up oder von Xtasy? Kann man anbauen, ich würde aber keinen sehr hohen Turm bauen. Durch die Länge nimmt auch die Kraft zu. Irgendwann wird die Konstruktion instabil. An meinem Einkaufsfahrrad habe ich soetwas dran. Wird aber nur für Straßen und Radwege benutzt, von daher ist da wenig Belastung. Der Rahmen hat eine Holland-Geometrie und war sicherlich für Schaftvorbauten konstruiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diablo32 (13. Juli 2020)

Ja.So etwas meinte ich. Die Frage ist, ob dies kompatibel mit meiner Gabel ist?
Steuersatz ist bei mir ein FSA Orbit I-T-R integrated . Gabel ist eine Rock Shox Reba RL 100mm.

Würde z.B. ein Cube RFR Steuerrohr passen?


----------



## Kraksler (13. Juli 2020)

Ich besitze seit 11.2018 ein Reaction Eagle 2018  Bei ruppigen Trails meine ich immer die Bowdenzüge im Rahmen zu hören. Vor 6 Monaten dann habe ich eine innenverlegte Vario angebracht. Das war ein Akt das Kabel durch den Rahmen zu bekommen.
jetzt lese ich diesen Artikel hier und wundere mich über die Aussage,dass die Kabel alle innenverlegte Führungen haben sollen, oder lese ich das falsch?
Wie bekomme ich die Kabel fixiert damit das klappern aufhört?









						Cube ersetzt seine erfolgreichen Limited-Hardtails
					

Cube LTD-Hardtails zählten zu den besten MTB-Hardtails von 1000-1600 Euro. Ab 2018 ersetzen die Oberpfälzer die günstigen Limited-Modelle durch die Reaction-Serie mit noch hochwertigeren Alu-Rahmen.




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Juli 2020)

meinst du das?



> Alle Züge sind – wie bei den neuen Fullys auch – durchgehend innen verlegt. Die durchgehende Außenhülle


----------



## Kraksler (13. Juli 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> meinst du das?


Ja genau. Heisst wohl eher laufen im Rahmen... ?. und nicht innenverlegte Kabelführung. ?


----------



## Cycliste17 (14. Juli 2020)

Schaumstoff um die Züge? Meine klappern auch und das Pressfit Lager knackt auch. Das Geklapper stört mich nicht so sehr. Die Lagerschalen werde ich bei Gelegenheit mit etwas Schlauchreifenkleber hoffentlich ruhigstellen.


----------



## Seb_87 (15. August 2020)

Fährt evtl jemand ein C62 SL aus 2020 und hat ein 34T Kettenblatt montiert? Hab mal zwei Bilder gemacht - Ab Werk ist 32T verbaut - Meint ihr ein 34 würde noch gehen?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (15. August 2020)

Schwierig zu erkennen, aber ich würde mal sagen: ja passt!


----------



## Seb_87 (15. August 2020)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Schwierig zu erkennen, aber ich würde mal sagen: ja passt!



Danke - dann versuch ich mal diese TL41 Nuss zu bekommen und probier es mal aus... Leider bei allen Shops nicht auf Lager :/


----------



## Mike5 (15. August 2020)

Wow, 34, ich habe noch eine 50er Kassette und darauf ein 28er. Muss wohl mehr Beinpower bekommen


----------



## TitusLE (15. August 2020)

Kommt doch auch sehr stark darauf an, wo du wohnst. Hier im Ruhrgebiet fahre ich auch mit dem 34er rum. Wenn es nächste Woche in die Alpen geht, kommt ein 30er drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb_87 (15. August 2020)

Mike5 schrieb:


> Wow, 34, ich habe noch eine 50er Kassette und darauf ein 28er. Muss wohl mehr Beinpower bekommen


Keine Sorge - ich bin weder schlank noch schnell noch kräftig... Aber hier ist es relativ flach ^^


----------



## Zerzal (15. August 2020)

34er Absolute Black geht auch in den Alpen...  Muss man halt mal aus dem Sattel und beissen.......


----------



## MartinRa (15. August 2020)

Auch ein 38er passt easy drauf.


----------



## Seb_87 (15. August 2020)

Muss ich nur noch ein lieferbares FC41 finden :/


----------



## storck-riesen (23. November 2020)

Hat jemand zufällig schon mal eine Carbon Starrgabel in ein 27.5er Reaction eingebaut und kann davon ein Foto zeigen?


----------



## Iron-Mike (18. Januar 2021)

Guten Morgen,

ich möchte einmal eine Frage in die Runde der Cube Experten werfen.

Ich habe u.a. noch ein 2014er Cube Reaction GTC SL in 23 Zoll, was ich trotz der oldschool 3x10 noch gerne fahre, hänge irgendwie an dem Bike 

Jetzt sind nach 7 Jahren und ziemlich vielen km die Laufräder so langsam fertig.

Da es noch den NON-Boost Standard und Schnellspanner hinten hat, ist es schwer an neue Laufräder zu kommen.

Aktuell ist der werksmäßige Laufradsatz montiert:


Wheelset DT CSW MA 1.9 Straightpull, 28/32 spokes, QR15/QR, 19.5mm rim

Kann mir jemand die genauen Maße für die von mir benötigten Laufräder geben (Achssystem/Einbaubreite etc)?
Im Netz finde ich nichts dazu.

Würde mir wie gesagt gern einen neuen Laufradsatz holen, dann auch mit ner höheren Maulweite als 19 mm.

Vielen Dank schon mal an euch und einen schönen Wochenstart.


----------



## Cycliste17 (18. Januar 2021)

Bei DT Swiss kann man doch die Endkappen austauschen und schon passt es wieder für Schnellspanner. Bei Boost wird es schwierig mit der Bremsscheibe. Ein 12x142 und 15x100 Laufradsatz sollte bei Dir eigentlich passen. Was genau ist denn an den Laufrädern fertig? Kratzer, Lager, Speichenspannung?


----------



## Iron-Mike (18. Januar 2021)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Also müsste ich am ehesten bei DT Swiss fündig werden?

Vorne sind die Radlager vor zwei Monaten neu gekommen und schon wieder fertig. (Laufgeräusche)
Weiss nicht, ob es sich lohnt, das noch einmal machen zu lassen.


----------



## Cycliste17 (18. Januar 2021)

Wenn die Lager nach 2 Monaten wieder fertig sind, würde ich mal bei dem Menschen an die Türe klopfen der sie eingebaut hat. Entweder sind sie nicht gerade drin oder die Qualität ist schlecht. Mit Enduro, EZO oder SKF habe ich gute Erfahrung. Baue an meinen Rädern aber größtenteils alles selbst, auch die Laufräder. Das spart Geld und Nerven. Bei Mechanikern im Radladen hast Du welche die mit dem Herz schrauben, und andere die das Herz eher bei der Kasse haben.
Ob Du jetzt alles wechselst oder wieder die Lager musst Du selbst entscheiden. Ein Argument für einen neuen LRS ist ja mehr Maulweite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Mike (18. Januar 2021)

Da hast du Recht.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich sie noch einmal erneuern/erneuern lassen.

Aber nen bezahlbarer Laufradsatz mit ner größeren Maulweite wäre auch nett. 

Danke auf jeden Fall für den Rat.


----------



## tubu (18. Januar 2021)

Iron-Mike schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht.
> Wahrscheinlich werde ich sie noch einmal erneuern/erneuern lassen.
> 
> Aber nen bezahlbarer Laufradsatz mit ner größeren Maulweite wäre auch nett.
> ...



Schreib doch hier mal hin:
Service Center DE
DT Swiss Deutschland GmbH
Mail [email protected]

Ich hatte mir mal für meine alten DT-Swiss Laufräder einen 11-fach Rotor bestellt bei whizz-wheels die haben mir auch sehr geholfen. Vielleicht können die dir weiter helfen.


----------



## CubeFAN_Berlin (18. Januar 2021)

Ich fahre an meinem 2016er Reaction GTC Race einen XR1501 LRS von dt swiss, womit man definitiv nichts falsch macht. Wiegt unter 1500g, die 240er-Naben sind spitze und langlebig und der Freilauf ist beliebig austauschbar, sodass Du von normalem Shimano-Freilauf über XD-Freilauf und Microspline bishin zu Campagnolo jeden Standard verbauen kannst, auf den Du Lust hast. Und im Non-Boost-Bereich kannst Du die Endkappen problemlos von 142/100mm-Steckachse auf 135mm Schnellspanner umbauen, werkzeuglos. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Die Maulweite ist übrigens bei mir 22,5mm, dürfte also auch Deinen Wünschen entsprechen.


----------



## Iron-Mike (19. Januar 2021)

@CubeFAN_Berlin danke für den Tipp!

Werde mir wohl auch einen Laufradsatz von DTSwiss zulegen, dann kann ich das Bike noch eine Weile nutzen.
Danke auch allen Anderen für die Hilfe


----------



## penkoemen (26. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ein Freund von mir hat sich ein Cube Reaktion Pro bestellt das die Tage kommen soll und möchte gerne eine versenkbare Sattelstütze nachrüsten.
Nun meine Frage:
Kann man die intern ohne großen Aufwand nachrüsten oder muss der Zug außen verlegt werden und gibt es sonst noch was zu beachten? Vielleicht weiß ja jemand noch welchen Durchmesser man braucht und die max. Absenkung bei einem 19 Zoll Rahmen.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## meierchen006 (6. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

[Ergänzung zu #2857 und 2860] 

ich habe das 34er Kettenblatt verbaut, passt perfekt.
Radfahren macht so noch mehr Spaß da ich nicht mehr immer auf dem kleinsten Ritzel hinten fahren muss.
Jetzt fahre ich mehr auf den nächst größeren Ritzeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail_Jones (9. Juli 2021)

xerto schrieb:


> So ich eröffne jetzt einen Reaction Thread.
> 
> Ich denke wir haben Fragestellungen über unser schnelles Bike. Auch ein paar schöne Bilder wäre doch schön.
> 
> ...





Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> @Xerto Nein, ist ein 2007'er. Die 2008'er sehen schon so wie die aktuellen Schaltwerke aus.
> 
> Und natürlich ein Bild von meinem:




Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir so ein Cube Reaction Pro gebraucht zugelegt und ein wenig neu aufgeppelt (siehe Anhang).

Nun fehlt mir noch ein neuer Steuersatz. Weiß jemand welchen Steuersatz ich hierfür benötige?
Besten Dank und Grüße


----------



## Cycliste17 (9. Juli 2021)

Ist der Steuersatz kaputt oder sind nur die Lager verschlissen? Sieht auf den ersten Blick aus wie 1 1/8 semiintegriert.


----------



## Hardtail_Jones (10. Juli 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Ist der Steuersatz kaputt oder sind nur die Lager verschlissen? Sieht auf den ersten Blick aus wie 1 1/8 semiintegriert.


Sind denke ich nur die Lager verschlissen. Dann Bau ich Mal aus und messe nach. Wird das sinnvollste sein. Danke dennoch


----------



## Cycliste17 (10. Juli 2021)

Einzelne Lager bekommt man bei dem Laden in Sachsen, der jetzt an die Börse gegangen ist. Wenn's nicht zu sehr verrostet ist, erkennt man noch die Maße. Sonst: Innen-/Aussendurchmesser und Winkel.


----------



## schnubbel1201 (18. Juli 2021)

Huhuu, ist das cube reaction hpa pro von 2010 zu empfehlen? Und wie waren die reaction Modelle 2010 gestaffelt (Einstieg zu besser)
 Bin gerade dabei mich dafür zu entscheiden und noch unschlüssig.. 

würde mich über ein bisschen Beratung freuen 🚲


----------



## Klimbim1982 (31. August 2021)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Fährt evtl jemand ein C62 SL aus 2020 und hat ein 34T Kettenblatt montiert? Hab mal zwei Bilder gemacht - Ab Werk ist 32T verbaut - Meint ihr ein 34 würde noch gehen?


Hallo, habe auch vor an mein Reaction C:62 Pro ein 34 Kettenblatt + Kurbel zu montieren.

Welche Kurbel haben sie denn letztendlich montiert? Schön wäre es wenn sie die genaue Bezeichnung nennen würden. Gab es Probleme bei der montage?


----------



## Seb_87 (31. August 2021)

Klimbim1982 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe auch vor an mein Reaction C:62 Pro ein 34 Kettenblatt + Kurbel zu montieren.
> 
> Welche Kurbel haben sie denn letztendlich montiert? Schön wäre es wenn sie die genaue Bezeichnung nennen würden. Gab es Probleme bei der montage?


Kurbel die originale - 34t Blatt passt


----------



## Klimbim1982 (31. August 2021)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Kurbel die originale - 34t Blatt passt


Danke für die Info. 

Die verbaute Kurbelgarnitur ist eine

SHIMANO XT FC-M8100 mit 34T Kettenblatt​


----------



## bumbklaatt (6. September 2021)

Da ich keinen Platz für drei Räder habe und ich mir ein Nuroad bestellt habe, werde ich leider mein 2018er C:62 Pro (Neupreis 1799) verkaufen müssen, Zustand gut, Laufleistung ca. 5000km









						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV |  Reaction C:62 Pro carbon´n´red 2018
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					archiv.cube.eu
				




Was wäre eurer Meinung nach ein angemessener Startpreis für den Bikemarkt?


----------



## schobbeschorle (6. September 2021)

ein Kollege hat ein besser ausgestattes NP 3000 aus dem Jahr nur für 1500 Verkauft (Fand ich aber viel zu wenig). Also ich würde trotzdem mit 1100 beginnen und wenn sich keiner meldet schrittweise runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klimbim1982 (6. September 2021)

Hallo, was könnte man für eine,

"Fox 32 Float SC FIT4 Performance, Trapered, 15x110, 100mm, 2,-Position Remote Lever"

verlangen die Federgabel stammt aus meinen nagelneuen Cube Reaction C62 Race.

Oder könnte sie hier einer gebrauchen?


----------



## Hafenmeister (4. Oktober 2021)

Hallo, hat jemand schon ein 2022 Reaction c62 Modell ausgeliefert bekommen oder einen Liefertermin des Händlers erhalten. Ich habe ein c62 Race 2022 reservieren lassen und warte nun schon gespannt.


----------



## MirkoW (15. November 2021)

Hallo,

ich hab mir nen 2017 Reaction GTC SLT angeschafft und würde nun gern ne Lev Integra montieren.

Hat hier schonmal jemand das kleine Loch für den Umwerferschaltzug so aufgebohrt, dass dort ne Zughülle durchgeht? ...oder besser den Schaltzug außen verlegen und die Öffnung hinterm Steuerrohr für die Sattelstütze nutzen?

VG


----------

